#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-09-23
<asac> ogra_: lool: hi :)
<asac> didrocks: good morning \o/
<didrocks> asac: hey! In fact, already there for 2 hours, but didn't noticed I was only connected to canonical network, not freenode
<didrocks> asac: but good morning to you too ;)
<asac> thx!
<asac> didrocks: had a great weekend?
<asac> build 59 looks better thatn 58
<didrocks> asac: was nice! Did some Via Ferrata near Grenoble for my bachelor party
<didrocks> (Vincent Untz was there as well)
<didrocks> so a sportive saturday, but really enjoyed it
<asac> didrocks: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Via_ferrata ?
<didrocks> asac: yeah ;)
<cjwatson> didrocks: Morning.  Would you have a chance to dry-run cu2d as ubuntu-archive@snakefruit as best you can and see if there are any missing pieces on the new host?
<didrocks> 3h of climbing
<asac> what that is very sportslike
<cjwatson> didrocks: If we're lucky then maybe hloeung is still around and we can cut over this morning
<didrocks> asac: yeah, also, better to ensure your equipment can be trusted, you don't have a second chance ;)
<didrocks> cjwatson: I would prefer having a real publishing tick (with something to publish), as everything is manual, I'm afraid that won't be that morning
<asac> didrocks: a bit scary :)
<asac> but good that you made it back safely
<didrocks> cjwatson: I'm removing the cronjob on lillypilly
<didrocks> and will make the first run when there is something to publish
<didrocks> asac: heh, thanks! Yeah, I was wondering if my brother didn't try to get off me ;)
<asac> oh we have a new host. nice
<asac> lol
<cjwatson> didrocks: argh
 * asac wonders whats going on with maguro
<cjwatson> didrocks: no, don't remove the cronjob yet
<didrocks> asac: it was that one: http://www.viaferrata-fr.net/via-ferrata-46-La-Cascade-Les-Orres-Hautes-Alpes.html
<didrocks> cjwatson: hum, but if I don't remove it, lillypilly will win over snakefruit
<cjwatson> didrocks: if you can't dry-run it, just be around when we cut over
<cjwatson> didrocks: but snakefruit hasn't been fully commissioned yet :)
<cjwatson> didrocks: i.e. we haven't put its cron jobs in place
<didrocks> cjwatson: I can dry-run it, but this will only give us 90% confidence, not 100
<cjwatson> didrocks: I'll disable the lillypilly ones en masse when we enable snakefruit
<cjwatson> didrocks: that's exactly what I'm looking for
<cjwatson> didrocks: I just want to check for missing packages and that kind of thing
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, let me do this then
<cjwatson> It'll need a final rsync before we switch
<didrocks> cjwatson: I need the launchpad cred for the archive admin bot
<cjwatson> Really?  I set that up last week.
<didrocks> any different path than regular one? I'm getting the browser need login message…
<cjwatson> Give me the link it gives you and I'll authorise it
<didrocks> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/+authorize-token?oauth_token=1tPzQGtwQcwhB7Z3QHZH&allow_permission=DESKTOP_INTEGRATION
<cjwatson> didrocks: Should be authed now
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, perfect, thanks!
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, all imports passed, so we should be fine
<cjwatson> OK, great, thanks
<didrocks> cjwatson: yw, just tell me when you want to do the switch so that I can ensure I'm able to do it manually
<asac> ogra_: so i dont think that the lightdm did my maguro very well
<cjwatson> bah, hloeung is off today, I'll have to find another victim
<asac> ogra_: it doesnt boot to UI anymore
<asac> ogra_: with crashes in //var/crash
<asac> ogra_: i believe that reflects what we see on the dashboard
<ogra_> asac, what we see on the dashboard are surfaceflinger crashes on the android side
<asac> ogra_: my maguro doesnt boot anymore :/
<ogra_> i have no idea how ligthdm could cause that
<ogra_> :(
<ogra_> i mean, it is not that lightdm executes SF or anything ...
<ogra_> (i see the crashes in the logcat outputs of the different tests)
<asac> your maguro doesnt boot either i am sure :)
 * asac downgrades u-t-s to 0.69
<asac>  \o/
<asac> ogra_: its back. u-t-s 0.69 fixes it
<asac> can we backout to produce a good image?
<asac> :-P
<ogra_> asac, could you please test .01 too
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> 0.71
<asac> 01?
<asac> ogra_: i did
<asac> didnt help
<asac> well its in 59
<ogra_> ok
<asac> ok talk in 1 minutes :)
<ogra_> just wanted to make sure it isnt the missign hack (though that was utah only anyway)
<ogra_> right
<asac> lool: coming?
<lool> Hi
<lool> I'm in
<lool> sorry, I'm still sick
<lool> since saturday
<lool> but it's ok, I'll be mostly around today
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# grep GRID /home/phablet/.bashrc
<ogra_> export GRID_UNIT_PX=18
<ogra_> lool, ^^^
<ogra_> first boot the session scripts set this up ... so sudo has it
<lool> ok, will look
<lool> asac: libmirclient depended on by : xorg-server, platform-api
<lool> asac: libmirserver depended on by : unity-mir, unity-system-compositor, platform-api
<ogra_> Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com):
<ogra_>   Uploading ubuntu-touch-session_0.72.dsc: done.
<ogra_>   Uploading ubuntu-touch-session_0.72.tar.gz: done.
<ogra_>   Uploading ubuntu-touch-session_0.72_source.changes: done.
<ogra_> Successfully uploaded packages.
<ogra_> asac, ^^^
<lool> didrocks: if you have the link to the crash / bug
<didrocks> lool: asac started the discussion, I'm looking at the logs now
<didrocks> lool: nothing in logs, it was showing in AP tests AFAIK
<asac> ogra_: didrocks: lool: Mirv: ok unity8 autopilots succeed on amguro with ubuntu-touch session backout
<didrocks> great!
<didrocks> ogra_: asac: tell me when the image is "greened". I'll handle the camera thing then
<asac> didrocks: oh ... camera needs to go in for greening
<asac> its a autopilot fix only
<asac> let me test
<asac> one sec
<didrocks> asac: camera-app built successfully and it's a click away to publish (tests pass on desktop), just need to get phone testing I guess (especially if ogra mentions manual tests for them)
 * asac wonders if can ban bzip and xz from touch :)
<didrocks> never tried ;)
 * didrocks brings back more tissues first, not for crying, but for the cold :p
<asac> lol
<asac> camera_app running
<asac> 1 minute
<asac> then you can push
<didrocks> great
<asac> lool: your stuff... when can you land the click scop in-archive fix?
 * didrocks needs to reflash his phone anyway
<asac> didrocks: yeah... you need to downgrade ubuntu-touch-session to 0.6.9
<asac> err 0.69 ... if its a maguro
<didrocks> it's mako
<didrocks> still need to downgrade?
<asac> didrocks: i dont know... :) its a bit crashier from what ogra said
<asac> but seems to have no impact on tests according to dashboard
<didrocks> maybe for once, the infra went lucky
<asac> i would say ... if you can see a UI and use it, give that a try
<didrocks> red light first, so will take a little bit more time :)
<lool> asac: yes
<asac> didrocks: red light == charging?
<didrocks> asac: yeah
<asac> oha
<asac> hehe
<didrocks> not touching it for 5 days and here is the result :p
<didrocks> (let's say I didn't use it during the via ferrata to not risk canonical's phone ;))
<asac> thostr_: did you find/land a fix for the crashes?
<asac> in trunk?
<asac> didrocks: seems at least emergency shut down worked
<asac> otherwise you would not be able to charge :)
<thostr_> asac: yes, we found the reason.... it's only happening in testing, but never ever in production
<didrocks> asac: yeah, quite happy (and surprised) about that one TBH ;)
<asac> didrocks: camera_app succeeeded
<asac> go for it
<didrocks> \o/ /me pushes
 * asac happy that finally the stupid test_shoot_disable
<asac> test if xied
<asac> thostr_: fix coming?
<thostr_> asac: yes
<thostr_> asac: working on it.... it's not a one liner
<asac> ah ok
<didrocks> cjwatson: trying to go through snakefruit for that publishing, keeping you posted
<asac> thostr_: so you think landing tomorrow?
<asac> or today later?
<thostr_> I'd aim for later today, but more realistic might be tomorrow
<asac> right
<asac> thx
<thostr_> asac: but as said, this shouldn't be a blocker as it only affects testing right now
<cjwatson> didrocks: No
<cjwatson> didrocks: Stop
<didrocks> ah?
<cjwatson> didrocks: We're going to be doing a final rsync of everything before cutting over
<didrocks> cjwatson: if I loose a xml file, not a biggie
<cjwatson> didrocks: So your filesystem is going to get walloped.  I'd really appreciate it if you waited
<cjwatson> didrocks: It won't be long, hopefully
<didrocks> cjwatson: do you have any idea on how long it will take?
<didrocks> like an hour?
<cjwatson> I'm trying to get hold of a sysadmin right now, see #is
<didrocks> asac: agreed to wait for few minutes before deciding to publish camera?
<cjwatson> All I wanted from snakefruit pre-cutover was testing, not production use
<didrocks> asac: just to ensure the new machine is working after the rsync
<asac> didrocks: can we push that in before the we do the swtich?
<asac> ah
<asac> well if the switch is under way
<didrocks> asac: that would be a way to ensure the new setup is working as well
<asac> then... guess we have no choice, but to wait?
<asac> didrocks: ok
<asac> didrocks: when?
<didrocks> 11:46:42 cjwatson | I'm trying to get hold of a sysadmin right now, see #is
<didrocks> asac: ^
<asac> right
<didrocks> asac: all is done, what's missing is only the cp to the archive
<cjwatson> didrocks: Could you be around earlyish tomorrow morning?
<cjwatson> didrocks: hloeung owns the ticket and jacekn doesn't particularly want to jump in - but hloeung is APAC
<didrocks> cjwatson: I'm around starting at 5am UTC generally (just had network issues to connect to freenode today)
<cjwatson> Aha
<cjwatson> didrocks: OK, great, let's aim for tomorrow morning, I'll get up as early as I can manage
<didrocks> ok ;)
<cjwatson> So just carry on with lillypilly for now
<didrocks> cjwatson: do you think there is a risk if I try with snakefruit?
<cjwatson> I'll let -engineering know that there'll be a period of archive job downtime tomorrow morning
<cjwatson> didrocks: I would really prefer if you didn't
<didrocks> ok
<lool> unity-scope-click uploaded, waiting for accepted email
<asac> dont take risks :)
<cjwatson> It's just way too confusing to have both active
<asac> lool: awesome
<lool> accepted
<didrocks> cjwatson: sure sure
<cjwatson> If you want to dry-run on snakefruit, be my guest
<didrocks> asac: done
<asac> nice
<asac> ogra_: build failure :/
<asac> ogra_: just taking the same tarball as 0.69 and changing version to 0.72+0.69 doesnt work?
<ogra_> asac, i'm rolling back on bzr level, the version hackery isnt needed ...
<asac> ogra_: but it failed :)
<asac> so the roll back wasnt perfect
 * ogra_ chacks the buila failure
<asac> hehe
<asac> ogra_: so ... our lightdm issue brought upstream merger to halt
<asac> ":)
<asac> lets get it fixes
<asac> fixed
<asac> http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/1126/consoleFull
<asac> all tests failing ... sounds like its because its broken
<asac> no pressure though :)
<ogra_> hmm, weird, that looks like a bzr bug
<ogra_> it didnt roll back the rneaming of a file
<ogra_> *renaming
<ogra_> i see it in the commit though
 * ogra_ renames manually
<cjwatson> Always best to debdiff the two versions you expect to be identical, just to confirm
<ogra_> (it rolled back the content of the file but not its name)
<ogra_> yeah next time
<asac> ok get it up :)
<asac> didrocks: do you know where to see how the phone/image was set up here: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-saucy/3809/console ?
<asac> e.g. what base image is used
<asac> how it was dist-upgraded etc.?
<asac> actually looking for info whether: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/ uses our busted lightdm etc.
<didrocks> asac: I don't have creds on that jenkins, so I can't access to the configuration
<asac> ubuntu-touch-session version
<asac> didrocks: no way to find it in logs? ok... thanks
<ogra_> new session manager uplaoded
<didrocks> asac: I think their medium tests don't log that, indeed :/
<didrocks> (that's why we need just one system to test everything)
<didrocks> not 3
<didrocks> ogra_: woow \o/
<ogra_> well, was just a bzr mv ...
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> asac: oh, I see a dpkg-setup, one sec
<didrocks> asac: weird, the jenkins config is screwed anyway, from the logs, there are a lot more artefacts (and the interesting dpkg-l one), but it seems jenkins isn't setup to collect them
 * asac hugs ogra_ for the quick build fix for ubuntu-touch-session
 * asac tries that
<asac> didrocks: hmm. can we see the content in the log or is it now hidden in non-captured log files?
<didrocks> asac: sorry, I'm not sure what you are asking for
<didrocks> ah, the content of the file for the generic- test
<asac> didrocks: the output of dpkg -l for instance. is that visible in the log itself?
<didrocks> asac: I think it's hidden in non-captured log files. But francis will be the contact point. It's not using otto and I don't have access to that jenkins
<asac> right
<cjohnston> didrocks: which jenkins
<asac> bah
<didrocks> cjohnston: 10.97.2.10
<asac>  ... how can i prevent this MTP thing popping up new windows everytime
<didrocks> asac: +1 in the annoyance
 * asac hugs ogra
<ogra_> asac, hacking up a gconf key on the desktop
<asac> ogra_: thanks... confirmed that the deb works
<ogra_> yeah, its exactly what 0.69 had
<asac> ogra_: i think i would be happy if it didnt pop up new windows each time it boots
<asac> i accumulated like 10 windows
<ogra_> yeah, thats a nautilus prob
<ogra_> it should close the windows if the device goes away
<cjohnston> didrocks: which job and what files
<ogra_> but it doesnt
<asac>               http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-saucy/3809/console ?
<jibel> ogra_, or reuse an already opened window instead of opening a new one
<asac> cjohnston: ^^
<asac> jibel: ++
<asac> that would be perfect :)
<ogra_> jibel, yeah
<asac> guess its a gnome bug though :-P
<ogra_> right, nautilus or gvfs
<didrocks> cjohnston: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/1126/consoleFull (you don't have the backlog here?)
<asac> lool: which package was your upload?
 * asac tries to look at proposed
<didrocks> cjohnston: we need the dpkg-l postsetup I think
<asac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/0.1+13.10.20130906.1-0ubuntu3
<asac> lool: found it
<asac> ok so unity-scope-click (0.1+13.10.20130906.1-0ubuntu2 to 0.1+13.10.20130906.1-0ubuntu3)
<asac> is blocked by beta
<asac> i guess
<asac> cjwatson: this is one we should unblock in theory, right?
<cjwatson> I believe so, although I'm a little surprised that it showed up in Laney's block
<asac> lool: didrocks: ^^ i think you two have powers to unblock our packages
<asac> guess check with laney and cjwatson what to do there
<cjwatson> I sent mail about that
<didrocks> yeah, doing
<cjwatson> Including advice to coordinate on #ubuntu-release for things that affect shared images
<cjwatson> Not sure this is really shared though, looks like a FP
<ogra_> asac, oh it would have been nice to know if maguro worked with Mir so we would know if we need to do anything in that regard as well once the Mir switch happens (since lightdm is an essential req. in that case)
<asac> ogra_: i prefer to wait until we get the latest mir from the sprint
<asac> after greening the image
<cjohnston> didrocks: I have to head off to the airport.. if fginther hasn't helped you with that before I get back, I'll work on it.
<asac> ogra_: (before trying locally) ... i can try though if you want ... not sure what to do though
<didrocks> cjohnston: thanks! have a safe travel
<cjohnston> thanks
<ogra_> asac, well, Mir starts today even thought it is shaky ... would be good to confirm it still does :) but yeah i guess it can wait til Mir lands
<asac> ogra_: right. maybe rather wormk on ubuntu-touch-session
<asac> :)
<asac> ogra_: so we can get it back for system-settings
<asac> ogra_: can you tell me what the idea is on how to ensure we get exactly thge same environment?
<asac> ogra_: maybe this is something that rather mterry should do>?
<asac> lool: we got an answer on that click landing etc.
<asac> he believes we have everything in place now?
<lool> asac: the scope one or the click click one
<asac> lool: click
<asac> \didnt know there were two threads
<cjwatson> eh what?  didn't know there was a landing of click itself
<cjwatson> seeing as there's nothing unlanded
<asac> lool: anyway, please /msg ralsina to be sure that he understands all the aspects of both
<lool> cjwatson: I think that's still 0.4.7
<cjwatson> yes, which is current
<lool> line 53 in landing plan
<lool> asac: the click landing shouldn't affect ralsina
<asac> lool: alejandro works for him
<lool> cjwatson: we consider things "landed" when the image is promoted  ;-)
<cjwatson> lool: 53 is landed - I just haven't checked whether it's INIMAGE
<asac> and he was CCed
<cjwatson> well, ok
<asac> cjwatson: he is doing the click scope etc.
<asac> err
<asac> lool: ^^
<lool> cjwatson: which is the only confusion there is, you consider it done and asac is still tracking it
<asac> so cjwatson's upload is done
<asac> thats fine
<asac> i am talking about the UI parts etc.
<asac> thats click scope for me
<asac> (which is mentionmed Incomplete click stack landing
<asac> )
<lool> asac: yes, click itself is fine and unrelated and is all going well; the only issue is unity-scope-click, but that landing is also going fine now since it will soon be INARCHIVE I guess
<lool> didrocks: did you add that hint already?
<lool> i need to look how to do that, it's in email somewhere
<asac> lool: but we did manual uploads... please ensure ralsina and alejandro know what to do
<didrocks> lool: sorry, what hint?
<asac> they a) havent fixed the crash we backed out... and b) have diverged it seems
<lool> didrocks: to let unity-scope-click through
<asac> lool: the hint shouldnt be needed
<didrocks> lool: you mean, in archive? see #ubuntu-release
<asac> laney found a bug and afaiui next run it should just be unblocked
<lool> ah ok, will look there
<didrocks> no hint needed
<lool> asac: I wrote about the manual upload(s) in the email
<asac> well, so far i dont see change
<lool> explaining what to do
<asac> lool: right. they dont get it
<lool> ah
<asac> lool: you have to /msg them and explain step by step
<lool> ok
<asac> is my feel
<asac> :)
<asac> lool: also ralsina wasnt on that email
<didrocks> yeah, I think you will need :)
<lool> asac: he was bcc-ed actually
<lool> right Sep 23 11:55:06 localhost postfix/smtp[2089]: 789283D3356: to=<roberto.alsina@canonical.com>, relay=smtp.dooz.org[88.191.118.219]:587, delay=0.62, delays=0.05/0.05/0.33/0.19, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 06EFCC01C7)
<asac> lool: who knows what mails he got... i am CCing him
<asac> lool: there were more mails
<asac> just /msg him
<asac> i am sure he doesnt know what is going on still
<lool> asac: ack; hadn't cc:ed him because I had only fwd-ed the original thread to him
<lool> asac: note that the unity-scope-click bzr unfucking doesn't block us in anyway for the image
<asac> well, i want this fixed
<lool> it should happen soon, but it's not like "drop everything you're doing and do it" kind of problem
<asac> :)
<asac> no its not
<asac> just give him a heads up in /msg what is going on
<asac> and then you are done
<asac> (otherwise i am pretty srue that in 1-2 weeks time we will find out that nothing happened and wonder who didnt get what)
<asac> jibel: do you know anything about upstream merger? we had problems figuring if an upload to ubunt-touch-session will automatically get pulled into those devices
<asac> do you know?
 * asac assumes it doesn
<asac> ncie... all three apps are valid candidates
<asac> err three packages
<lool> unity-scope-click is Valid candidate now
<asac> ack
<didrocks> should be published in the release pocket in the next 30 minutes
<asac> 30 minutes? :)
<asac> maybe is there like an intermediate area where our images could pull stuff from without that delay?
<asac> infinity: how is the build stack going? :)
<ogra_> asac, oh, for sure, its mterrys code, but we should give him a hand at least
<cjwatson> asac: the only intermediate area is saucy-proposed, which will contain stuff you don't want
<cjwatson> so no
<lool> BTW I have a candidate fix for one of the two regressions of music playback experience (this one in upstart-app-launch); it's complex to review, so I hope to get this done this afternoon
<cjwatson> asac: the switch to snakefruit will speed things up though
<cjwatson> (a bit)
<ogra_> asac, and we wont and cant have the same environment, the addition of logind makes polkit work, i dont think anyone worked on shipping the right pkla files to get access to dbus with their apps afterwards
<ogra_> asac, which means we should go through all apps and see if they can still talk to their backends
<lool> didrocks: sorry, where are you pulling ubuntu-download-manager from?  Vcs-Bzr seems out of date and I'd like to fix this by sending a mp, but don't know where  :-)
<ogra_> along these lines the addition of Mir will change the whole thing again
<ogra_> (input direct instead of through the android layer ... well and likely different environment to SF)
 * lool tries lp:ubuntu-download-manager
<didrocks> lool: should be lp:ubuntu-download-manager
<didrocks> let me check
<lool> didrocks: so the default is to assume package name == bzr name in cupstream2distro-config?
<lool> didrocks: this seems to be the code
<didrocks> lool: right
<didrocks> (yeah, I confirm it's lp:ubuntu-download-manager)
<didrocks> lool: if there is no target_branch:, it's lp:project_name
<didrocks> trying to get a minimal config
<lool> ok
<lool> didrocks: makes complete sense, thanks
 * didrocks does some SRU for OEM
<didrocks> lool: yw!
<lool> didrocks: could you review this https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/ubuntu-download-manager/fix-vcs-url/+merge/187004 for me?
<jibel> asac, I don't know anything about upstream merger, sorry
<didrocks> lool: sure
<didrocks> lool: please keep the warning
<didrocks> lool: it was needed for some distro guys to understand what's the best practice is
<didrocks> (but I agree it's cumbersome)
<asac> didrocks: do you think upstrea merger devices usually get a update/dist-upgrade before starting? e.g. will maguro be fixed for them?
<asac> -> assuming update happened in saucy
<didrocks> asac: I honestly *think* they are just using the latest image and install what they have in their local repo
<asac> didrocks: latest image == latest proposed? or latest stable?
<asac> guess must be latest proposed
<asac> if the theory is that maguro is completely busted because of the u-t-s brickage
<didrocks> as they didn't want to build against -proposed their packages, I guess they did the same for testing, so using the latest stable image
<asac> didrocks: -proposed == daily-proposed or proposed archive/pocket
<didrocks> I hope that we change that and build against -proposed (and using the proposed image)
<asac> ?
<didrocks> asac: proposed pocket
<asac> yeah. its not so easy to decide
<didrocks> asac: transitions
<asac> if you build against proposed, we might have a breakage slip in from another component
<didrocks> I have the same worrying at first
<didrocks> for dailies
<didrocks> we were not building against proposed
<asac> and then they cant commmit against their own tree anymore
<didrocks> (and not adding proposed to otto)
<didrocks> but finally, it turned out to work quite well
<didrocks> knowing that there is a switch
<didrocks> to temporary disable the proposed pocket from building and otto tests
<asac> hmm. the trick is really that lets say unity8 brakes gallery-app
<didrocks> (we only used it once)
<asac> then folks cant continue on gallery-app
<asac> but ... maybe that should be catched before
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> as you told
<didrocks> gallery-app has its own tests
<didrocks> to shield itself
<asac> but then we would need proposed pocket testing too
<didrocks> and unity8 run those tests
<asac> soon :)
<didrocks> yep ;)
<didrocks> so normally unity8 can't break gallery-app
<didrocks> for enabling -proposed, I would say let's ensure they have a switch
<didrocks> to enable/disable it
<ogra_> unless the shell dies mid-test :P
<asac> yeawh. question is where we run all those tests. it seems that running all tests on all commits is not going to work
<didrocks> ogra_: it should raise a warning and put things in manual
<asac> so we could only run them in daily-build
<asac> but there we would infect the whole tress again
<asac> e.g. no more merging
<didrocks> ahah, here we go again (/me remembers to have mention this) ;)
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# apt-cache madison ubuntu-touch-session
<ogra_> ubuntu-touch-session |       0.73 | http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ saucy/universe armhf Packages
<asac> goodie
<ogra_> anything else we wanted in the next image or should i start a run ?
<asac> ogra_: how about unity-scope-click?
<ogra_> do we have the fix ?
<asac> ogra_: its uploaded. yes
 * ogra_ didnt chek spreadsheet yet
<asac> lool: did that
<didrocks> ogra_: do you know when using rmadison if the "published" for armhf is in fact "copied to ports.ubuntu.com"?
<asac> ogra_: we have unity-scope-click
<asac> ubuntu-touch-session
<asac> and camerera-app
<ogra_> didrocks, it should, i think it pulls Packages.gz from there
<didrocks> ok
<ogra_> asac, k
<asac> ogra_: can you check that we have all three?
<lool> didrocks: readded a more generic warning (not mentionning team name anymore which was out of date)
 * asac installs unity-scope-click and see if phone explodes
<asac> ogra_: seems the scope isnt there yet
<ogra_> asac, i see both in madison
<didrocks> lool:  your changes will be automatically merged
<didrocks> 14+# back into the upstream branch
<didrocks> it's still a manual process
<didrocks> not automatic
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# apt-cache madison unity-scope-click
<ogra_> unity-scope-click | 0.1+13.10.20130906.1-0ubuntu3 | http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ saucy/universe armhf Packages
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# apt-cache madison camera-app
<ogra_> camera-app | 2.9.1+13.10.20130923-0ubuntu1 | http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ saucy/universe armhf Packages
<cjwatson> asac,didrocks: there are trade-offs, but generally I think that packages should build against -proposed (provided there's a back door to disable it in special cases) and images shouldn't
<cjwatson> didrocks: when using rmadison, "published" is "on ftpmaster.internal", not "copied to ports.ubuntu.com"
<cjwatson> ogra_: ^- for the record
<didrocks> cjwatson: that's what happens for daily releases (both building and testing)
<ogra_> cjwatson, well in case we gate through proposed we would actually want test builds of images from there
<didrocks> cjwatson: ah, so there is a little bit of a delay?
<ogra_> that we can test against before pulling the trigger
<cjwatson> ogra_: You almost certainly don't want a test build against *all* of -proposed, only selected packages
<cjwatson> So it's more complicated than that
<ogra_> or at least with cherry picked parts from proposed
<cjwatson> And image builds against -proposed will fail a lot
<ogra_> yeah+
<cjwatson> didrocks: it depends what you're looking at.  Remember that images build from ftpmaster.internal, not ports.ubuntu.com
<ogra_> i wonder if we should use a sprecial purpose PPA and build against that
<cjwatson> didrocks: So in practice rmadison is a good upper bound of what you want for image builds
<lool> ogra_: Could you run your image / manifest diff script separately for stable -> pending image?
<ogra_> then we can manually copy packages from proposed to that
<cjwatson> ogra_: That would be one interesting way to do selection, yes
<lool> ogra_: so that we know what's coming in the next promoted image
<didrocks> cjwatson: oh ok, I don't "remember", because I didn't know :) Sounds what we needed as an info anyway. Thanks!
<ogra_> lool, i do already :)
<ogra_> lool, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/current/ thats stable vs stable
<ogra_> one level up is pending vs pending
<cjwatson> basically, ftpmaster.internal is for internal things that might be in a hurry, ports.ubuntu.com is for external things and for anything internal that doesn't need to be absolutely up-to-the-minute
<lool> didrocks: pushed removing "automatically"
<lool> ogra_: I mean stable -> pending
 * lool actually typed the right thing this time around
<ogra_> lool, hmm, i could do that ... you can do it yourself too if thats urgent, the script lies in the dir :)
<ogra_> just call it with the two cdimage stamps you want to compare
<lool> ogra_: I would like it to be always up-to-date
<lool> ogra_: So that I can hand an URL to someone
<ogra_> lool, right, i'll add such a thing
<lool> thanks
<ogra_> just saying, if you need it right now, there is the script :)
<didrocks> lool: approved
<lool> ogra_: soon would be nice  :-)
<lool> ogra_: to answer questions about what is getting in the next image  :-)
<didrocks> lool: note it's not automated for good reason: changelog merge conflict and maybe someone needs to look at this (as it's not done by an upstream developer for sure)
<lool> didrocks: <3
<ogra_> lool, the script compares manifests of done builds ...
<ogra_> lool, no crystal ball inside, sorry
<lool> ogra_: it's the best guess though  :-)
<ogra_> lool, i cant do it before having a new image
<lool> ogra_: I do mean the pending image
<lool> the proposed one
<ogra_> i.e. it wont tell you in advance whats going in
<ogra_> oh, against last release ?
<lool> ogra_: this is to tell people using the stable channel what they will get if we promote the latest image
<lool> ogra_: so it's diffing manifest between stable channel version and proposed channel version
<ogra_> lool, right
<ogra_> i get it now
<ogra_> i tought *you* wanted to know in advance what will be in the next build :)
<ogra_> that would require another (new) script :)
<lool> ogra_: I'd like to know the weather too please
<ogra_> haha
<lool> seems a gorgious day today
<ogra_> yeah, i can write something for this, but thats more than a ten liner i fear
<asac> so is our stuff in?
<asac> ogra_: lool: didrocks: ?
<ogra_> lool, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/current-vs-pending
<ogra_> asac, yes
<didrocks> asac: yeah, all in
<asac> ogra_: all three? did you kick?
<ogra_> at least the tree packages you listed are
<asac> ubunt-touch-sessionm, unity-scope-click and camera-app
<asac> good go for it
 * asac crosses fingers
<asac> and lets see if there are more safe landings to prep for after
<lool> asac: what about the unity and home scope crashers?
<lool> ogra_: Awesome!!
<asac> lool: not fixed ... so we cant take/wait for them
<asac> lool: thostr is on it
<asac> lets make a decision after the image is greenish
<lool> ok
<ogra_> asac, why do you expect it to be greenish ?
<ogra_> asac, nobody worked on the unity8 crash we had friday i think
<asac> ogra_: they are working on it
<asac> its supposed to be there this afternoon. they were able to reproduce etc.
<ogra_> what we are doing atm will just get all the additional errors done
<ogra_> ah, k
<asac> ogra_: we will get back to the same state as on friday
<asac> once the image is in that state we can make a call
<asac> to not publish or publish... but i want to see us back to where we were first
<ogra_> friday + unity fix is waht we need to get to a thursday state of 99% :)
<asac> ogra_: no that would be 100% ...
<asac> with the camera-app fixe we have now
<ogra_> would :P
 * ogra_ hanst seen the camera-app fix on the dashboard yet :)
<asac> the 57 dashboard was a bit lying as it showed half 58 results due to an apt-get update we run at the beginning
<asac> ogra_: it is in :)
<ogra_> it hasnt been tested on the image in utah yet :P
<asac> hehe
<asac> i am confident
<ogra_> i was convinced unity8 is fine until the test failed on utah with the new lightdm :)
<asac> those are not touching layers important to utah ... utah is just getting troubles if anything int he startup/setup etc. is changed
<asac> yeah. well yours was tricky
<asac> as it only is very bad on maguro it seems
<asac> and mako kind of is okaish (interestingly()
<asac> so you might have tested on mako :)
<ogra_> no, it broke everything on the first build until i added the bashrc hack back
<ogra_> i have tested on mako
<ogra_> i'm not talking about the surfaceflinger crash
<lool> ogra_: libsmltk0 thing seems fishy in the report
<ogra_> see 58 ... that was the first one after lightdm
<asac> ogra_: i am talking about lightdm bustage on 58 and 59 maguro
<lool> ogra_: package doesn't seem like it was recently updated
<asac> 59 got better, but not completely
<asac> maguro in particular was still baddy
<ogra_> lool, i didnt manually add it or something :)
<lool> asac: unity-scope-click is INARCHIVE (rmadison confirmed) updated spreadsheet
<asac> ogra_: is the image running though?
<asac> thanks
<lool> I actually checked this 10 minutes ago but didn't have time to confirm here
<ogra_> asac, i know, i'm still talking about something completely different :)
 * asac goes to spreadsheet
<ogra_> asac, yes, image is building
<asac> ogra_: good
<asac> ogra_: ok ... so guess you can focus now on ubuntu-touch-session
<asac> send it my way if you need more testing
<asac> etc.
<ogra_> lool, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130921.changes it obviously came ion between 20 and 21
<asac> sergiusens: hi
<asac> phablet-tools
<ogra_> asac, waiting for mterry :)
<asac> ogra_: so if i would have done a wipe install you say all would have been good and i was just screwed because of .bashrc?
<ogra_> asac, no, *you* werent screwed
<ogra_> utah was
<asac> i am screwed
<asac> i had no UI :)
<asac> all black
<ogra_> you booted with the old session script
<asac> loads of crashes
<sergiusens> asac, hey
<asac> i flashed 59 image
<ogra_> oh, no, that was just surfaceflinger
<asac> unity8 certainly crashed
<asac> apport was constantly spinning
<ogra_> asac, right, then you got bitten by that too, but only marginally as your session didnt start at all
<asac> marginally? :)
<ogra_> but it only affects commandline stuff
<ogra_> yes. marginally
<asac> wonder what beyond seeing nothing and getting a hot phone is worse :)
<ogra_> the bashrc stuff doesnt affect the UI session
<ogra_> only execution of stuff via adb
<ogra_> (or ssh)
<asac> well. i am talking about ubuntu-touch-session update causing my whole unity to not start
<asac> thats the one i was worried about
<ogra_> yes, and i was talking about something completely different
<asac> ok
<asac> well, i will wait :)
<ogra_> since that broke all tests
<ogra_> we have one HW issue here and one issue where an uncatchable change did cause all tests to fail
<ogra_> even on the device that didnt have HW issues
<ogra_> ignore maguro in our disacussion above and you might get what i mean :)
<ogra_> my point is that we accidentially broke all tests
<asac> sergiusens: so your phablet-tools. i guess thats for RO testing?
<ogra_> unrelated to SF not starting on maguro
<asac> sergiusens: once the new image is inb proposed could you run that under utah with your tools changes?
<asac> and then let us know so we can punt it in?
<sergiusens> asac, yes, doanac made a change to phablet-test-run, which I tested myself
<asac> sergiusens: with utah?
<sergiusens> asac, not with utah, utah isn't using it yet
<asac> sergiusens: utah is using phablet-tools code though
<sergiusens> asac, as in, utah doesn't use phablet-test-run yet
<plars> hi
<asac> so i would love to hear that it doesnt regress anything there
<sergiusens> asac, yeah, but that wasn't changed
<asac> sergiusens: ok... so thats ok
<asac> thanks
<plars> I reran all the maguro tests over the weekend but it didn't seem to help
<asac> plars: yeah it was a bustage
<ogra_> plars, no, see the logcat outputs
<plars> anyone had a chance to see what broke it?
<asac> plars: the image coming has again good potential for 99%
<ogra_> plars, surfaceflinger crashed constantly on maguro
<asac> we hope :)
<asac> or even 100%
<asac> :)
<plars> ok, good
 * asac dreams
<ogra_> plars, we rolled back everything
<plars> we were seeing a lot of ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on :1.94:/com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus) in the console log
<plars> ogra_: ok
<asac> lool: unity-scope-click quickfix was INARCHIVE now?
 * asac changes the status
<plars> ogra_: that's building right now?
<ogra_> plars, right, if there is no session running there is no session dbus to attach to :)
<ogra_> plars, yeah
<sergiusens> asac, this is the only change in trunk http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk/revision/192 ... it would be impossible to break utah with this change today
<ogra_> (the session didnt like to start without surfaceflinger running)
<lool> asac: yes
<lool> asac: I had changed it
<lool> asac: hold on, I hope i haven't updated the wrong line
<asac> lool: i am in 52
<lool> asac: 52 is phablet-tools here
<asac> lool: err 59 :)
<asac> sorry
<asac> yeah i was there, but that was already next topic :)
<lool> asac: I had tracked this in line 43
<lool> asac: I had marked the landing as FAILED in red this morning, now I marked it INARCHIVE again
<asac> lool: ok but that was INIMAGE already
<asac> and we had a fix now
<asac> so put yours INIMAGE (we had the bustage in the image()
<lool> asac: well, that's one way to look at it, I considered it wasn't promoted and we were still working on it, so I still tracked progress there
<lool> asac: up to you how you prefer it
<lool> asac: anyway, sure
<lool> I geuss these are two different ways to handle a partial landing  :-)
<asac> lool: updated, referred to 59 for the backout landing
<lool> ok
<asac> lool: so download manager landed on friday?
<lool> asac: So I think line 60 was a slot preallocated for download manager landing
<lool> but we published it with click stack on Friday
<asac> did we do that?
<asac> ok
 * ogra_ scratches head ... why cant i find music-app on saucy changes ? 
<lool> so I think it's in
<asac> ogra_: we didnt update it
<asac> ogra_: camera-app
<asac> :)
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130921.changes
<lool> So many ways this thing can go wrong  :-)
<asac> ogra_: its in there
<ogra_> asac, i wanted to look if the libsynthesis0 addition comes from music-app
<sergiusens> asac, line 73 is merged btw
<ogra_> but musioc-app doesnt show up on the saucy changes ML, which means it came into the archive through some untracked path
<asac> lool: ok i updated the date then
<sergiusens> asac, needs daily release a and forth
<ogra_> cjwatson, ^^^ how can that be ?
<lool> ogra_: not an addition
<lool> ogra_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest has it
<ogra_> lool, oops, removal
<asac> sergiusens: right. i saw that staged here: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<lool> ogra_: not a removal either
<ogra_> oh. the libs just got an arch field
<asac> which is why i asked in first place
<ogra_> anyway, where is music-app comiong from
<lool> ogra_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest has it  :-)
<asac> sergiusens: you mean 74? autopilot?
<sergiusens> ogra_, ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily
<lool> ogra_: this is the same bug I just told you about: it considers package and package:armhf as two different ones; not sure where this originates from, maybe format of manifest changed?
<ogra_> lool, saucy-changes doesnt, thats my point, how did it go into the archive without using a path that goes through the changes ML
<lool> ogra_: there was no change
<ogra_> lool, only direct debian syncs can do that afaik
<lool> ogra_: it's just the manifest diff which is broken
<ogra_> everything else has to go onto changes
<ogra_> lool, ?
<sergiusens> asac, nvm, just saw the status was 'Under review' so I commented on it being in trunk already (ready to land)
<lool> ogra_: 13:45 < lool> ogra_: libsmltk0 thing seems fishy in the report
<lool> ogra_: Check the manifests, it *is* listed
<ogra_> lool, i'm talking about music-app
<lool> ogra_: just one time with :armhf and one time without
<lool> ogra_: ah music-app is coming from PPA
<ogra_> lool, still, nothing to do with the libs
<lool> coreapps PPA
<asac> sergiusens: added it to landing plan this afternoon. i assume you tested this with utah and autopilots?
<lool> ogra_: Well the libs didn't actually change  :-)
<ogra_> lool, and it somehow sneaked in the archive circumventing the default ways ... thats super scary
<lool> ah right, sergiusens just pointed at the PPA
<sergiusens> asac, we just talked about that above(?)
<asac> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6145247/ thats the one?
<lool> ogra_: yes it is
<asac> sergiusens: further above i asked about phablet-tools... now about autopilot
<lool> ogra_: I mentioned this Friday morning, but I guess so many things going on  :-)
<ogra_> ah, k
<sergiusens> asac, oh, I wasn't driving that one...
<ogra_> yeah, i missed it
<asac> ok sorry
<lool> ogra_: you know that's why I couldn't get it landed
<ogra_> right
<lool> and couldn't contrl the landing
<sergiusens> asac, if no one grabs it (although I think doanac has), I'll rerun it
<lool> so concerning coreapps, my understanding is that sergiusens was looking at clickifying them all
<lool> I'm actually challenging that
<lool> and will talk to Pat later today
<lool> cause I think it's a lot of work, at least for specfic apps like music-app
<ogra_> lool, that means all tests we have have to be rewritten
<lool> and I also fear we'll lose infrastructure wise
<sergiusens> only the music app I think had problems
<ogra_> lool, changing them all to click is trivial
<asac> sergiusens: awesome. gave you the testing task in that landing item
<lool> controlling landings of .clicks is hard for instance
<sergiusens> lool, they are all here http://10.97.2.10:8080/view/click/?
<ogra_> we have a pool for that
<sergiusens> lool, it's not really, we can do store pickups
<ogra_> lool, controlling happens through a json file we have access to
<lool> it's just one more different process
<sergiusens> it's already there though
<lool> true
<ogra_> the issue is more that we will lose all tests
<lool> like, we dont have autopkgtests for clicks
<ogra_> until the stack is rewritten for click
<lool> we dont have hints
<sergiusens> ogra_, we are working on that with plars and doanac
<ogra_> yeah
<lool> we dont have rebuild tests
<asac> lool: can you check if row 57 of landing asks
<ogra_> sergiusens, just saying we cant do it right now
<asac> is what we did?
<lool> asac: concerning the LP fixes yes, not sure whether we have all the other packages, checking
<lool> asac: we're missing stuff
<lool> we don't have qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-click0.1
<asac> lool: afaik thats a binary
<asac> not sure which source it is produced from
<lool> oh sorry we do
<sergiusens> asac, https://launchpad.net/clickmanager-plugin
<ogra_> clickmanager-plugin
<lool> asac: I somehow searched wrong in manifest, but it's there
<lool> asac: so yes, we're good
<lool> asac: I see the click-update-manager thing and it pulled this qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-click0.1 dependency
<lool> asac: so AFAICT, all packages and fixes listed on line 57 are there
<lool> BTW why dont we just list asks on the same sheet with the status of ASK
<lool> or ASKED
<asac> lool: not sure :)
<asac> the asks page is more like a dirty area
<lool> I find the list of asks is a bit of a mess
<ogra_> total chaos
<asac> lots of discussion etc. ... while the plan was only discussing the landing
<ogra_> not just a bit :)
<lool> but worse so in that we can't easily map it to things actually landing
<asac> yeah. well we should be better at giving IDs to the plan items
<asac> and then referring to them in the asks
<asac> :)
 * ogra_ doesnt want the mess on landing plan though 
<asac> lool: lets enusre we give landing plan items an ID that doesnt change if we move rows
<asac> and just refer to them
<lool> sergiusens: is phablet-tools landing this upload https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/1.0+13.10.20130919.3-0ubuntu1 ?
<lool> sergiusens: if so, can we mark it DONE?
<asac> lool:  have added a phablet-tools to LP
<sergiusens> lool, that's old
<asac> its the one here: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<asac> its for after we get this image build
<lool> ok
<ogra_> that landed ages agoi
<lool> sergiusens: ok nm it's another one
<ogra_> and i marked it on the landing plan back then
<lool> so I have an immediate problem that I need to have lunch but my fridge is close to empty; I'll be creative for a little while and catch you guys later
<sergiusens> flour and water solve that :-P
<ogra_> haha, not for the french
<ogra_> must be flour and wine there
<lool> one of the things I have to survive is a piece of camembert; eating it does require some wine I'm afraid
<cjwatson> ogra_: There's no package called music-app in the Ubuntu primary archive, and never has been, so no, it didn't sneak into the archive.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/music-app/+publishinghistory
<ogra_> cjwatson, right, seems it got in through the core-apps PPA
<ogra_> (which sadly is still present in the image until we get that ported to click)
<kgunn> fginther: mornin'
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130923.changes
 * ogra_ goes for some food
<plars> ogra_, asac: Maguro has made it part way through the first autopilot test now, and appears to be a lot happier
<plars> in fact, it just finished that one (mediaplayer) 8/8 passed
<asac> plars: a lot happier? or happy?
<plars> \o/
<plars> asac: well at least for the media player tests, all passed
<asac> ok, so happy for now :)
<asac> if we only had the crash fix
<fginther> morning
<fginther> kgunn, back home now?
<kgunn> hey! :) fginther ..yeah..back home
<kgunn> fginther: mornin'...was just going to ask
<kgunn> fginther: if you could turn arm/i386 back on for mir ci
<kgunn> fginther: the tuning that alan did seemed to fix it
<fginther> kgunn, ack
<kgunn> fginther: thanks...its still kinda scary that it takes over an hour just for amd run
<fginther> kgunn, do you get much better times when you build it by hand?
<kgunn> fginther: so alan pulled the code, built, ran tests under valgrind in 10 munites
<fginther> kgunn, ugh
<fginther> kgunn, that is a big diff. I'll add a task to see if we can find out what's taking so much tim
<fginther> morning
<alan_g> fginther: Can we please restore the Mir builds to the original set? Thanks!
<fginther> alan_g, yes, it's in progress.
<alan_g> fginther: excellent
<fginther> josepht, can you spare a few minutes to review: https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/jenkins-launchpad-plugin/cleanup-pep8/+merge/186919
<josepht> fginther: sure
<fginther> asac, didrocks, is there a known issue with all testing failing through upstream merger today?
<didrocks> fginther: didn't hear about that, just the call from Saviq on unity8, but not sured it's linked
<Saviq> fginther, didrocks well, gallery-app tests fail on devices for unity8 merges, didn't mention it since we have a bigger issue atm
<josepht> fginther: done
<fginther> josepht, thanks
<asac> fginther: hi
<fginther> asac, hello
<asac> fginther: can you check with sdk team that things are now fixed?
<asac> i told them to try again
<asac> fginther: i think we fixed the reason for the breakage in archive... and latest proposed image
<fginther> asac, what was the breakage?
<asac> fginther: maguro doesnt boot to UI anymore
<asac> because of lightdm
<asac> fginther: latest proposed should be fine
<fginther> asac, ack
<asac> fginther: can you check if last merges look good and send a mail to ubuntu-phone and ue-leads about this? e.g. that its all fixed now?
<fginther> asac, will do
<ogra_> man ,..
<ogra_> is there any faster way to move a row down except clickng "move one row down" in the spreadsheed repeatedly ?
<didrocks> kgunn: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/mir/remove-hack/+merge/187029 btw, if you can have a look :)
<josepht> ogra_: cut-n-paste the row?
<ogra_> josepht, it tells me i need to install the gdrive app :)
<ogra_> tried that already ...
<ogra_> asac, bah ... one more camera-app error
<ogra_> oh, wait
<ogra_> thats aclendar-app
<ogra_> not camera, sorry
<ogra_> nontheless ... two new errors then
<ogra_> lool, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4412/music-app-autopilot/
<ogra_> hmm, and mako has a new failure on gallery-app
<asac> ogra_: retrying that one will fix it
<asac> i hope
<asac> plars: ? calendar?
<ogra_> calendar on maguro, gallery on mako
<ogra_> and music on maguro
<plars> asac: will take a look, there are a few that need to be restarted I know, just letting it get a little further
<asac> ok
<lool> ogra_: I dont know whether the failed tests relate though   :-(
<ogra_> i dont either, i just thought you might want to know about them
<lool> ogra_: yes I do, thanks a lot for pinging me  :-)
<asac> all looking groovy?
<jdstrand> asac: I don't know what "Content Hub - Support for confined apps" means in terms of the landing page. I can guess what it means-- can we get that better defined (perhaps from kenvandine)?
<asac> jdstrand: jason and ken
<asac> plars: calendar and filemawnager are flaki?
<asac> or really regressed?
<jdstrand> asac: fyi, apparmor policy is available to confined apps in the archive
<jdstrand> right, both
<plars> asac: I've already rerun calendar once, but I don't think it was also failing those two tests on 58
<asac> music app updated
<asac> didrocks: can we turn the core apps also to manual publishing?
<asac> its a bit odd that we keep those flowing in
<asac> balloons: ^^
<cjwatson> or just block them? :)
<plars> not sure on filemanager yet, it failed a lot of things on 58 it looks like, more than just the one, so it could be just flaky
<asac> yeah we could. but we prefer to test before we hit it in
<plars> asac: I already mentioned music_app on #ubuntu-touch to balloons
<plars> balloons: "test_monthview.TestMonthView.test_monthview_go_to_today_next_month
<plars> test_monthview.TestMonthView.test_monthview_go_to_today_next_year
<plars> " seem to be consistently failing on calendar_app
<balloons> I'm not seeing an otherwise stable image, but I will be happy to dig into potential regressions once they are proven as such
<asac> balloons: music-app changed, so guess the regression comes freom there
<asac> the calendar i dont know
<asac> we can try filemanager again
<plars> asac: it's already queued up
<balloons> I was out friday, so there very well could have been changes
<plars> asac, balloons: those calendar failures were also in build 58
<bfiller> fginther: we're having lots of problems landing webbrowser-app and address-book-app MR's. they keep failing. Can you take a look please?
<asac> we updated calendar here: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130919.changes
<asac> balloons: ^^
<bfiller> fginther: been going on all last week as well
<asac> if you backout calendar and music app then it will be fine i guess
<fginther> bfiller, sure
<ralsina> asac, lool: the click update manager in -proposed has a bug which makes it show empty update lists (sigh) we'll have a fix in a few minutes. Is it too late for as ask for today?
<asac> balloons: and weather also seem to have regressed by one
<fginther> bfiller, who should I be working with to triage?
<didrocks> asac: core apps isn't daily releasing? (sorry, making merge reviews)
<asac> didrocks: are they? then why do we autopublish those to archive?
<asac> didrocks: can we turn that off :)?
<bfiller> fginther: osomon (browser) and renato (address-book)
<balloons> it's only fitting.. we had one day were they all passed, it's regress time
<asac> right
<asac> we could backout all three :)
<fginther> bfiller, thanks
<didrocks> asac: depends on what you call "core apps"
<asac> didrocks: core apps are apps by community
<asac> that we have on image etc.
<asac> filemanager, calendar, music
<didrocks> so yeah, I think this is just sponsored by dholbach
<didrocks> I don't think they have copying magic there
<asac> ok
<dholbach> hi
<dholbach> asac said there was something to be coordinated about core apps sponsoring?
<dholbach> (I don't have details)
 * balloons notes a wild dholbach has appeared
<asac> dholbach: hi ... in future before you land, check with us for landing slot. thanks
<asac> dholbach: for now, help us get the regressed tests fixed
<dholbach> asac, what did I land?
<asac> either by backing out music-app, calendar-app etc.
<asac> or by fixing
<asac> dholbach: i think you sponsor stuff from the core-apps ppa into the archive
<dholbach> no, I didn't
<asac> dholbach: ubuntu-weather-app, calendar-app, music-app
<asac> dholbach: oh ... can  you check how those go intot he archive?
<asac> who is uploading>?
<ogra_> asac, they dont go into the archive at all
<dholbach> the only thing I'm aware of was a seed change which was maybe mid last week, but we talked about it
<asac> oh ...
<asac> how do they get into the ppa :)?"
<balloons> asac, aren't you still pulling straight from the ppa?
<ogra_> asac, cores apps come from the PPA diectly
<ogra_> no idea how they get in there though :)
<asac> ok ... then before pushing to that ppa, please coordinate :)
<balloons> so they land whenever a new build hits
<ogra_> but thats the one PPA left in the builds ...
<balloons> asac, so new builds hit the ppa everytime an accepted merge request hits. Jenkins gates the merge requests, but autolands them once approved
<fginther> bfiller, http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/address-book-app-autolanding/ looks green over the last 3 runs. Is this the right project needing triage?
<thostr_> asac: somehow we don't get our stuff merged https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/fix-music-grid-renderer/+merge/186993
<balloons> plars, file manager hasn't changed since 9/17, those aren't regressions
<thostr_> asac: jenkins is always reporting something unstable? is that a jenkins issue and if so, is anybody taking care of it?
<lool> ralsina: image is already built with it, but it's a new package, so stricly not a regression
<ralsina> lool: yeah, it's more of a "oops, make it work" :-(
<lool> ralsina: but please send a mp + landing ask ASAP
<balloons> plars, also looks like music and weather did get changes, but calendar hasn't changed since the fix landed to make the tests work (9/19)
<lool> ralsina: we can get it in archive very soon, and then into next image build
<ralsina> lool: yes, right away
<lool> ralsina: basically land it in bzr  :-)
<ralsina> lool: yes, it's proposed already, being reviewed
<plars> balloons: I'm waiting on filemanager to rety
<plars> balloons: the calendar failures seem pretty consistent, maybe something else changed that affected them?
<balloons> plars, I'm kind of concerned about the weather app failure, let me try locally, but it seemed to not even attempt the test
<balloons> plars, the changes made were in test_locationmanager tests, and thus they passed and continued to work. the test in question didn't change
<plars> balloons: 14:45:29.991 ERROR proxies:410 - Introspect error on :1.94:/com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<plars> balloons: there was a .crash file: _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_qt5_bin_qmlscene.32011.crash	
<plars> balloons: I'm going to retry the weather one
<balloons> plars, that makes much more sense.. My guess it will pass on the re-run..
<bfiller> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/fix-1228371/+merge/186928
<plars> asac: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4412/ubuntu-weather-app-autopilot/ .crash file: _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_qt5_bin_qmlscene.32011.crash seems to have killed this one
<balloons> plars, ok that leaves calendar which olivier fixed, he found the bug that was causing autopilot to lag so hard the tests failed. Working on updating my device then I'll exame locally
<plars> balloons: ah, cool
<bfiller> fginther: and this one https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/fix-1213046/+merge/186224
<balloons> plars, well that "fix" landed last week and ran green one time, hence my disbelief it regressed, but :-)
<bzoltan> ping fginther
<fginther> bzoltan, hey
<bzoltan>  fginther: Hello, we need help with the CI
<bzoltan> fginther: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1229110
<fginther> bzoltan, I've been working a bit with om26er, but I don't know the full story yet.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229110 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "All merge requests failing in tests with ProcessSearchError" [Critical,Confirmed]
<plars> asac, ogra_: I'm concerned by the number of tests I see timing out after 30 min
<plars> things that shouldn't take anywhere close to that
<plars> I'm seeing lots of things like this in the logcat too:
<plars> E/Sensors ( 1237): createEventQueue: connection is NULL. SensorService died.
<bzoltan> fginther:The whole SDK team is blocked, we have 27 pending MRs as the CI does not let thru not a single one due to this failure ...
<bzoltan> fginther: I do not know the full story eaither, but that bug report explains as much we understand
<fginther> bzoltan, I'll work omer, hopefully we can have this figured out soon.
<plars> asac, ogra_: the tests seem to be timing out because they are trying to run android-chroot logcat -d and getting an endless stream of the error I pasted above
<bzoltan> fginther: please push it, we are dead as long  the situation does not change
<ogra_> plars, uuuh
<ogra_> plars, i'll have to remove android_chroot
<lool> asac: can you add mhall to hte landing spreadsheet write access list?
<ogra_> people start using it, thats no good
<ogra_> plars, nothing every should use android_chroot
<ogra_> *ever
<ogra_> plars, just use logcat directly please
<doanac> plars: as per the logcat. My home device is stuck right now. When I looked, i'm flooded with:
<doanac> E/Sensors ( 1262): createEventQueue: connection is NULL. SensorService died.
<plars> doanac: right, see above ^
<ogra_> doanac, do you have any other scrtipts that make use of android_chroot ?
<plars> ogra_: fair enough, I think we used that because logcat wasn't in the path or didn't work without it at one point a while back. But I don't think that's why we're getting the flood of sensorservice errors
<ogra_> please drop that ... i will remove that hackish script
<lool> didrocks: did you see the issue reported by thostr_ above, and would you know who to contact?
<lool> didrocks: 17:00 < thostr_> asac: somehow we don't get our stuff merged https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/fix-music-grid-renderer/+merge/186993
<ogra_> plars, right, /system/bin isnt in $PATH since it carries stuff thats also in /usr/bin
<lool> 17:01 < thostr_> asac: jenkins is always reporting something unstable? is that a jenkins issue and if so, is anybody taking care of it?
<thostr_> lool: fginther is already on it
<ogra_> plars, doanac, just use the full path when using logcat and it should be fine
<didrocks> lool: I think this is a question for fginther
<plars> ogra_, doanac: I'm pretty sure that's the only thing we run with it at the moment
<doanac> plars: ogra_: is saving this logcat output after a run still useful?
<plars> doanac: yes
<ogra_> yes, logcat is always useful
<doanac> so running the command directly still goes forever because of the createEventQueue message
<fginther> asac, I'd like to remove gallery_app from the unity8 MP testing until I have time to debug the issue.
<asac> fginther: sure.
<asac> fginther: did you check the sdk folks?
<fginther> asac, no, but will
<fginther> bzoltan, I'd like to remove the gallery_app tests from the unity8 MP testing. There is a test runner issue that needs to be resolved. We were using gallery_app as a basic integration test
<fginther> bzoltan, do you have any objects with any impact to the sdk
<fginther> ?
<fginther> Saviq, ^ ?
<bzoltan> fginther:  nopez
<asac> lool: mhall needs access to the spreadsheet, because ... ?
<Saviq> fginther, yeah, let's
<bzoltan> fginther:  I sign anything what will help our 27 MRs
<asac> plars: sensor service
<asac> plars: any idea?
<ogra_> asac, mhall owns the core-apps ppa
<asac> can yuou give a full log to ogra_
<asac> ?
<ogra_> asac, together with popey iirc
<asac> ogra_: sensors service is going wild it seems
<plars> asac: it's just that error that I pasted over, repeated continuously
<asac> plars: do you have a link to a log?
<ogra_> thats an old error rsalveti knows about ...
<asac> ogra_: a race?
<asac> e.g. happens every other/third boot?
<plars> asac: unfortunately no, the process never manages to complete... I'll have to catch one in progress
<ogra_> i havent seen that in ages and thought the upstart bridge to ueventd had fixed it
<balloons> I'm just trying to follow along a bit; you are going to keep the core apps ppa? I thought the intent was to drop the ppa after click was in place
<plars> asac: doanac might have one, he was seeing it at home also
<asac> hmm
<asac> plars: happened on three jobs in a row?
<asac> or just one?
<ogra_> asac, it didnt happen for a while and there were bugfixes that should prevent us from it showing up
<plars> asac: it's been happening on several of the jobs today, not 3 in a row though
<ogra_> though these fixes pre-date the switch to readonly images ... not sure if that has any influence here
<plars> asac: once on address book, once on friends-app, once on dialer - all on mako
<asac> plars: ok, please record and retry
<plars> asac: already done
<asac> ok mako again :)
<asac> maguro is all red though
<asac> plars: thats normal fall over?
<bzoltan>  fginther: will that help the SDK MRs?
<plars> asac: what?
<asac> thostr_: how is the crash fix going?
<plars> asac: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4412/ maguro is mostly green
<asac> thostr_: can you update the bug
<asac> thostr_: its still incomplete (not able to reproduce)
<fginther> bzoltan, no, that's a different issue. but I have a fix in test for the ubuntuuitoolkit issue (it appears to also be a test environemnt prolbem).
<plars> asac: there were some crashfiles on the unity test, I've logged that and restarted though, as the test passed on mako
<bzoltan> fginther:  please, pretty please :) push it
<asac> plars: right. the mako ones then. those are all normal failyures? or something to worry?
<bzoltan> fginther:  I can not emphasize  enough that the whole SDK team is immobilized and put on hold as long  this issue is not resolved
<fginther> bzoltan, I understand. I think this is working and am making the other necessary change
<bzoltan> fginther: cool, thank you. Please plug in the change as soon as possible :)
<plars> asac: no, those are all just the stupid 'Network connection failed to become active.' error, retrying them
<asac> kk
<plars> doanac: ^^ that's 6 rebuilds for the Network thing that I wouldn't have had to manually handle is we get my retry change in :)
<plars> ..and that's just so far today
<doanac> plars: lets land that change of your soon :)
<plars> +1
<fginther> bzoltan, I've deployed the change, I'm going to watch the first few runs
<doanac> plars: i've got 2 utah patches I'm gong to send out soon. 1 is for the android-chroot thing
<plars> doanac: ok
<lool> asac: mhall wants to add some asks for core apps IIUC
<bzoltan> fginther: cool, let's see
<lool> balloons: Core apps PPA >> yes that's a problem
<lool> balloons: we haven't had the time to revisit this
<lool> balloons: right now clickification has been put on hold
<lool> balloons: but I think it will come up again in a couple of days as we realize we want to kill that PPA
<lool> (I did raise this PPA as something we should fix for 13.10)
<balloons> lool, :-) Seems like it is coming to a head again
<lool> Fwding message from retoaded: [...] public jenkins server is getting critically low on space
<lool> 17:24 < retoaded> can folks look through their respective jobs and see what can be cleaned up/out?
<lool> don't know whether we have anything there
<ogra_> lool, i did raise that PPA 5 months ago :P
<ogra_> lool, so work on your patience :P
<ogra_> lool, but i heard there might be something ready to allow us to switch to click for them ... afaik doanac plars and sergiusens work on making them testable
<ogra_> (and i heard thats in good progress)
<lool> ogra_: that's the thing
<lool> ogra_: this just got deferred (moving to clicks)
<ogra_> oh again ?
<lool> because it was perceived as taking us time away from other landings (which is does, but just a bit)
<ogra_> i thought it was close to ready
<lool> yeah it was
<ogra_> bah
<lool> but it will come back in a couple of days I'm sure
<plars> lool: by who?
 * ogra_ hopes so 
<sergiusens> so mir is more important that clicks?
<sergiusens> than*
<lool> yes
<ogra_> sergiusens, until we find out that Mir needs to be a click package :P
<lool> AIU the conclusions from earlier today
<ogra_> then they could land together i guess
<ogra_> :)
<sergiusens> lool, can someone send a broadcast for that? I'm tired of being pinged on states for these all the time... and the soap opera of it all
<ogra_> this back and forth is quite confusing to be honest
<sergiusens> we need someone to announce it it in broadcast mode
 * ogra_ wonders why he didnt get a simgle ubuntu mail in the last 4h
<jdstrand> asac: wrt "Content Hub - Support for confined apps"-- kenvandine said this is related to this MP landing: https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/store_for_confined_apps/+merge/186838
<jdstrand> asac: in essence, it is about the content hub getting the content to the confined app
<jdstrand> asac: apparmor policy is all in place, so it should be local to the content-hub. talk to kenvandine if you have other questions
<jdstrand> asac: more specifically-- it is only about that MP landing (as opposed to 'realted to' :)
<jdstrand> related*
<kenvandine> asac, shouldn't really have any affect on existing apps in the image, just lets future confined apps work
<asac> jdstrand: kenvandine: only question i have is if its merged in trunk?
<asac> if so, let me update the spreawdsheet
<asac> so we can pick it up next
<kenvandine> asac, not yet, hopefully soon
<kenvandine> i'll update the spreadsheet when it is
<dobey> didrocks: still around?
<didrocks> dobey: I'm around, but in meetings
<kenvandine> fginther, any idea why CI is failing for https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-wallpapers/13_10/+merge/186813
<dobey> didrocks: ok. no big rush, i'll ping you when i get on in the morning
<didrocks> dobey: sure
<Saviq> asac, can you please give more elaborate steps to reproduce on bug #1228097 ?
<ubot5> bug 1228097 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 and home/etc. scope crashes in automation in build 57" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228097
<Saviq> asac, as in how do you reproduce?
<mdeslaur> hey landings team...tedg asked me to add a small fix in upstart's apparmor handling in order to simplify confined application upstart jobs...I plan on uploading it this afternoon or tomorrow, is that ok?
<mdeslaur> lool: ^
<lool> mdeslaur: could you send us a debdiff and add a landing ask?
<lool> mdeslaur: if you don't have access jdstrand has
<lool> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=1
<lool> mdeslaur: and this is highly desired  :-)
<mdeslaur> lool: sure...where do I send the debdiff once I have one?
<lool> mdeslaur: wheever, link to librarian, paste.u.c etc. all valid  :-)
<lool> mdeslaur: in the notes of the ask
<mdeslaur> lool: ok, thanks
<jdstrand> lool: is there already an upstart-app-launch ask for this?
<lool> oh right there is and we should use it
<jdstrand> lool: is that line 68?
<lool> jdstrand, mdeslaur: yes, but I've created a landing plan entry now
<lool> see line 65 in plan
<jdstrand> ok, then I'll let you two handle it
<lool> the asks are a mess now  :-(
<lool> mdeslaur: just hand a debdiff here  :-)
<lool> mdeslaur: we need a FFE if it adds a feature to upstart
<ogra_> pfft ... its a bugfix :P
<mdeslaur> lool: ok, I'll hand it here once I've tested it
<lool> asac: FYI I've added a landing entry for the upstart-app-launch changes I've mentioned this morning for music playback, and I've added an upstart task to it since it needs an upstart patch; currently guessing this is medium risk with upstart being involved
<ogra_> does desktop use upstart-app-lauch at all yet ?
<ogra_> (just out of curiosity)
<lool> no
<lool> hmm maybe unity-greeter-session-broadcast does
<lool> but that's not seeded
<lool> I've updated a bunch of INARCHIVE to INIMAGE (notably ogra's and didrock's landings)
<ogra_> oh, yeah,, sorry ... too much chatter to do today ... didnt get to update all of them yet
<lool> asac: FYI added a landing on ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks that is seeded; it's a completely safe change since this code is not used if /custom isn't there
<lool> I reviewed the bug fix and will update
<lool> cwayne: what's your landing about?
<cwayne> lool, making timezone writable
<cwayne> lool, https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu/saucy/lxc-android-config/timezone/+merge/186953
<ogra_> lool, just added it
<lool> cwayne: I have to admit I dont remember what adjtime is about
<ogra_> its trivial and zero risk
<lool> ogra_: hmmmm ok
<lool> ogra_: you're taking ownership of this one?
<lool> cwayne: what's the test?  changing TZ in system-settings?
<ogra_> oh, adjtime was indeed not there when i looked last
<ogra_> lool, yeah
<cwayne> lool, there's going to have to be further fixes there, since it uses dbus to change it, which creates a /etc/.localtime<blah> file
<cwayne> lool, but for now, even having /etc/timezone and /etc/localtime writable allows us to at least change the timezone manually (pushing files over adb)
<lool> cwayne: did you test this?
<cwayne> i'm happy to remove adjtime from the MR if it's riskier, but i added it because the dbus call we used to change it needed it as well
<lool> cwayne: making *files* writable requires careful writing
<lool> cwayne: that is, you can write to the file, but you can't move another file to replace it
<cwayne> lool, i tested it with a script that pushes your machine's /etc/timezone and /etc/localtime over then reboots it, and the timezone successfully changed
<lool> cwayne: e.g. cp /usr/share/timezone/foo /etc/localtime would work, but cp /usr/share/timezone/foo /etc/localtime.tmp && mv /etc/localtime.tmp /etc/localtime would not
<lool> cwayne: it's important to test the code that would do the move
<lool> cwayne: cause it's going to be bind-mounted to another fs
<cwayne> lool, that's not working yet, Laney will know more about the plan there
<ogra_> wow
<lool> hmmm
<ogra_> someone who has an actual plan
<ogra_> thats rare in touch land :P
<lool> cwayne: so I guess we don't risk regression by marking them writable and we're going to need it anyway, so I think we should take it, but it's churn and we'd rather have less landings so we'd generally prefer a single landing of both things
<lool> but I realize it's hard to test these changes and helps you guys landing them separately
<lool> anyway will leave it to ogra from here
<cwayne> lool, plus it will at least allow people *some* way of setting their timezone at least
<lool> cwayne: :-)
<mdeslaur> lool: turns out I don't need an upstart change after all, so no upstart landing
<bzoltan> fginther:  I still do not see  anything moving on the SDK MRs ... :(
<fginther> bzoltan, this run used the modified test runner: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autolanding/275/console
<fginther> bzoltan, 5 tests failed on mako
<bzoltan> fginther:  Without looking at it I would bet larg sum on that it has nothing to do with the UI Toolkit
<fginther> bzoltan, I believe the test runner issue has been resolved that was causing all tests to fail. There may still be a secondary issue with individual test cases. We need more data for that.
<fginther> bzoltan, I'm beginning to restart the failed tests to get that data
<bzoltan> fginther:  what data you need?
<bzoltan> fginther:  is there anything I can help or give?
 * bzoltan offers even blood for a good CI intake
<fginther> bzoltan, we are now back to the same setup we were running 2 weeks ago with the exception that we are using the ubuntu-system image for touch instead of the cdimage-touch (which we can't use anymore because all our phones fail to reboot)
<fginther> bzoltan, so if these test failures are repeatable, I would have to start there. If the failures are not repeatable, then we look elsewhere
<fginther> bzoltan, actually random test failures could point to the image change as well
<fginther> bzoltan, http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-ci/714/ PASSED
<bzoltan> wow
<asac> plars: anything about gallery?
<balloons> fginther, it looks like the music app doesn't have gate reviews for the autopilot tests on it, which is different than my notes.. could we get the branch added? See this merge for example; https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/use-mediascanner2/+merge/185403
<plars> asac: mako-05 - it's retrying, I think it's just a flaky test
<lool> mdeslaur: noted in plan, thanks
<fginther> balloons, I'll look at it in a moment
<bzoltan> fginther: I see you kindle re-approved couple of the UITK MRs. Thanks :) let's hope that we can please Mirv, zsombi and timp with a fresh trunk in the morning
<fginther> bzoltan, I will keep watch over these for the rest of the day
<fginther> bzoltan, and rerun the jobs needing fresh -ci runs (but not all at once)
<bzoltan> fginther: Thanks a lot :) for your effort. respect :)
<fginther> bzoltan, yw
<fginther> bzoltan, another \o/ http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autolanding/276/
<bzoltan>  fginther: cool
<ralsina> lool: am I correct in guessing landing plan row #59 means landing ask #57 is done?
<cjwatson> cwayne: My slight concern about this is that the plan we established earlier doesn't require /etc/localtime itself being writable, but rather being a symlink into a writable directory
<cjwatson> cwayne: Are you sure it will be possible to undo that part of your change later?
<cjwatson> Actually, I'll take this to the MP
<asac> plars: are you doing server testing of some sort? who is leading that effort?
<plars> asac: for saucy beta?
 * balloons perks up
<asac> plars: dunno. guess in general :)
<asac> and in particular for beta i think
<plars> asac: we'll be participating in all of saucy beta testing, not just server
<plars> asac: this is what I mentioned in the call that would be keeping me busy this week and psivaa too
<asac> right
<plars> asac: I don't expect I'll be sleeping much
<asac> plars: but who is leading that effort? defining what gets tested etc.?
<plars> asac: right now I'm just trying to get the images downloaded, cdimage appears to be crawling
<plars> asac: afaik, server team and balloons have defined most of the tests that are out there for it right now
<asac> ogra_: so discussed in management, loks that we can promote this image
<asac> and not block until wednesday to give folks some time
<ogra_> asac, not block as in ?
<ogra_> we just open the gates ?
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Tree is "ask for landing" | unity8 crashes lp:1228097 unblocked for now, some progress, revisit wed | Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Known issues: - | Vanguard: - (http://goo.gl/dsQJaX) | Sheriff: - (http://pad.lv/~canonical-ci-sheriffs)
<asac> ogra_: no ... not block on the unity crasher
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> ok
 * ogra_ goes and releases
<asac> ogra_: any apps beyond comunity apps that regressed?
<asac> in dashboard? anything you see?
<asac> otherwise go ahead
<fginther> balloons, looks like a missing dependency: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/440/testReport/junit/unittest.loader.ModuleImportFailure.music_app/tests/test_music/
<balloons> fginther, ahh yep, I know what that is, I'll add and merge
<balloons> fginther, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/music-app/add-toolkit-dependency/+merge/187093
<balloons> once that lands should be good to go
<balloons> the current tests don't pass however, but I'm working on fixing them up
<lool> ralsina: I think so
<lool> ralsina: well it's not DONE-DONE until the image is promoted  :-)
<ralsina> lool: so, that would mean we can unfreeze trunk and get all the things in sync :-)
<asac> lool: i guess we can update all the INIMAGE ones?
 * asac  updates all
<lool> oh we've just promoted?  awesome
<asac> yep
<asac> wow
<asac> its probably like 20 entries or so :)
<asac> DONE
<lool> cool
<lool> you know what button I'll press now
<asac> even more it feels
<asac> doesnt end :)
<asac> lool: ? :)
<asac>  /quit ?
<asac> awesome
<asac> so many done :)
<lool> asac: I've hidden the DONE stuff of course  :-)
<asac> sure
<asac> :)
<lool> we should keep the image number somewhere
<lool> like I did with INIMAGE
<asac> i put it
<lool> we should have DONE xyz
<asac> at the end as a comment
<lool> ah
<asac> maybe... DONE#60
<asac> would have been better
<asac> INIMAGE#58
<lool> another column is cleaner data wise
<asac> and then DONE#50
<lool> anyway this is just a hack  :-)
<asac> err DONE#60
<asac> right
<asac> though we need to be able to reference trhe landing asks for sure
<lool> so the other good news is that I reviewed the upstart-app-launch branch and am happy with it, it seems sounder now
<lool> still some C parsing
<asac> for that i need an iterator that stays fixed if i move things around
<asac> not sure how to do that
<fginther> kenvandine, strange: https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-wallpapers/13_10/+merge/186813 looking into it now
<kenvandine> fginther, thx
<lool> asac: so I tried referencing cells, but it doesn't work very well
<lool> this was last ewek
<lool> but it didn't work very well
<lool> I'd rather we drop the landing asks entirely TBH
<lool> or age them in some way
<asac> lool: so i want initial requests to go in there
<asac> and then someone from team discussing details etc.
<asac> and working it - once there is real code - into landing plan
<lool> asac: but can't that be just a different status?
<lool> like all asks started with "ASKED" until we approve it in some way
<ogra_> lool, but that will make it even more of a mess
<ogra_> if u merge the two
<asac> lool: not sure. lots of discussion makes it very dirty
<asac> i prefer if the requestors have a separate page than the execution team
<asac> but happy to think a bit
<ogra_> wow
 * ogra_ just got all of todays mail 
<lool> so does someone know how to add Breaks / Depends on to be landed versions with CI generated versions?
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> via an MP
<ogra_> like everything else you add to CI built stuff
<lool> ogra_: I don't think we can actually, because I'd need the version of another package
<lool> ogra_: I mean a dynamic version
<lool> ubuntu-touch-session isn't in autolanding?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> manual upload
<lool> does lp:~phablet-team/session-manager-touch/trunk have CI?
<ogra_> no, manual upload
<ogra_> (which i'm currently pretty happy with with all the back and forth of lightdm merges (which are huge))
<lool> ogra_: does one commit there directly and review the debdiff before upload, or does one send merge proposals?
<lool> looks like mps
<ogra_> lool, for people i dont know by heart i prefer MPs ... for you direct would be ok with me
<ogra_> but i think it is phablet-team owned
<ogra_> so you wont have commit rights
<lool> ogra_: I've preapred a mp anyway  :-)  but would you mind reviewing it?  I can merge it myself https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/session-manager-touch/drop-upstart-app-launch/+merge/187106
<ogra_> lool, oooh ! i like that !!
<lool> I'm adding it to the landing pipeline landing for upstart-app-launch
<ogra_> dropping hacks ... always good :)
<ogra_> lool, want it uploaded ?
<lool> ogra_: if you like, it's going to stick in -proposed
<ogra_> because of the dep ?
<ogra_> well, i dont expect mterry to have a lightdm fix befofre tomorrow morning ... if it doesnt get stuck forever ...
<lool> ogra_: in any case, I have a branch of upstart-app-launch that we can upload there  :-)
<ogra_> good :)
<lool> ogra_: actually upload is welcome, that avoids me adding a Breaks to the other one
<ogra_> lool, uploaded
<lool> thanks
 * ogra_ goes afk ... i'll take a look later 
<asac> ogra_: lool: do you remember why we didnt consider ubuntu-system-settings for this afternoon in the plan?
<asac> ogra_: lool: i remember something was said to be still buggy?
<lool> Hmm I dont remember commenting on system-settings
 * asac puts it down for tomorrow to look at
<asac> i think it was mirv
<asac> robru: do you have a phone?
<asac> L:)]
<lool>         output = desktop_exec_parse("foo %F", "file:///proc/version file:///proc/uptime");
<lool>  138        ASSERT_EQ(output->len, 2);
<lool>  139        ASSERT_STREQ(g_array_index(output, gchar *, 0), "foo");
<lool> oh ups
<lool>  140        ASSERT_STREQ(g_array_index(output, gchar *, 1), "/proc/version /proc/uptime");
<lool> that was an accident
<kgunn> fginther: we're running into the amd ci tests failling again...we've already gone thru 1 tuning...any thots?
<fginther> kgunn, thinking
<fginther> kgunn, what kind of tests are failing? are they depending on specific time bounds?
<fginther> kgunn, we could try building these on a separate host
<kgunn> fginther: i was just looking...looks kinda sporadic...but its defintely when the time creeps up to like large values...hundreds of seconds
<kgunn> fginther: how much trouble is that? might be a good test (meaning...we wouldn't be sharing host at all right?)
<fginther> kgunn, we have two VMs that we can try this on
<kgunn> fginther: cool - do i need to do anything?
<fginther> kgunn, I'll get it setup, you only need the amd64 to run by itself?
<kgunn> fginther: well we need everything - but as a test to reduce time we can handle amd64 only (everything else is already passing)
<fginther> sorry, I meant just move the amd64 build
<fginther> keep everything else as is
<kgunn> oh yeah!
<kgunn> that'd work
<kgunn> or ...i hope that works :)
<fginther> kgunn, I've got a test in progress: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/mir-saucy-amd64-autolanding/356/console
<kgunn> fginther: thanks
<fginther> kgunn, I'll be back a little later
<kgunn> fginther: np...me too
<lool> checking out, see you guys tomorrow
<lool> actually if someone is around, it would be nice to copy upstart-app-launch from PPA to archive  :-)
<lool> otherwise will do tomorrow morning
<kgunn> fginther: that seemed to pass \o/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-09-24
<fginther> kgunn, ping
<kgunn> fginther: hey
<fginther> kgunn, so I can switch mir to build on it's own isolated instance, but it would be limited to only 2 builds at once
<kgunn> fginther: can we try that and see how we feel ?....cause at this point, we just keep cycling on failures
<fginther> kgunn, which brings me to the question, does mir expect to build without any other builds in progress? For example, does it use common ports when testing that might be in use by another build?
<fginther> kgunn, ack, let's see how it goes tomorrow
<kgunn> fginther: i'll ask the experts
<lool> thostr_: hey, how are we standing WRT to fixes we want to land in today's image?
<lool> thostr_: the upstart-app-launch ones should be ready and at least in PPA
<lool> Mirv: hey, around?
<lool> Mirv: first a quick question: why was this resnapshotted to PPA?  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/151313681/upstart-app-launch_0.1%2B13.10.20130924-0ubuntu1_0.1%2B13.10.20130924.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<lool> Mirv: and would you mind helping me publish upstart-app-launch from PPA to archive?
<lool> didrocks: Or if you're around already?  ^
<cjwatson> didrocks: cu2d should theoretically be back up on snakefruit now
<didrocks> lool: we always resnapshot if the previous version wasn't in distro
<didrocks> cjwatson: excellent! as soon as we have something to release, I'll monitor this
<thostr_> lool: landing sheet line 76
<cjwatson> Still restoring some other bits and pieces
<lool> didrocks: but there's nothing to snapshot?
<lool> didrocks: I mean nothing you
<lool> *wow*
<lool> nothing *new*
<lool> this was an ugly brain fart
<thostr_> lool: I'm looking for another last fix, then we should have fixed more or less everything
<didrocks> lool: you mean, there is nothing new in trunk?
<lool> thostr_: ok; is this in a different source?
<lool> didrocks: yeah
<lool> didrocks: the diff is empty short of changelog
<lool> maybe a tag, but I dont see why
<lool> no tags
<didrocks> lool: https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/upstart-app-launch/trunk.13.10
<didrocks> I see rev 62 and 63
<didrocks> not in distro
<didrocks> hence the resnapshot
<lool> didrocks: I mean these were already in PPA
<didrocks> lool: right, but as said, if it's not in distro, we rebuild
<didrocks> lool: because your upstream build-deps have changed
<lool> didrocks: ah so there might be up to 6 snapshots per day?
<didrocks> yeah
<lool> even if nothing changed
<didrocks> (it was one before, when it was only daily…)
<lool> hmm that's pretty heavy if we are in manual mode and holding a lot of packages back
<didrocks> then, we try to get everything out
<didrocks> yeah, it wasn't designed for that manual mode
<didrocks> I still disagree with it anyway…
<lool> so it's some kind of test build feature
<didrocks> lool: well, if an upstream component changed, you are not sure that you can build again our one
<didrocks> like if a dep changed its ABI…
<didrocks> so you need to rebuild it
<lool> yep
<didrocks> hence this
<lool> well, sometimes you do
<lool> ;-)
<lool> anyway, thanks for the confirmation that this is by design
<didrocks> I don't want to push to distro components that can't be built
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> don't look at the diff from ppa to ppa
<didrocks> look at the diff from distro to ppa
<didrocks> like in http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<thostr_> lool: this is all in unity8. having a standup with the guys, latest and greatest in a couple of minutes then
<lool> thostr_: hmm who were you talking to about landing this yesterday?  there's no PoC in the plan
<lool> thostr_: k
<lool> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/5045318 says chroot problem but on multiple architectures
<cjwatson> lool: yes, it's ok, working on it
<cjwatson> known
<lool> ok
<cjwatson> I'm about to retry all those
<lool> thanks, that's what I wanted to confirm, that the builds would be mass-rescheduled
<didrocks> lool: you are logging by a good 30 minutes :)
<lool> didrocks: logging or lagging?  do your jogging instead of joking   :-P
<lool> didrocks: mind pushing upstart-app-launch w/ binaries from PPA to archive?
<didrocks> lool: I do both in fact :p
<didrocks> lool: do you mind refering to which line in the spreasheet?
<lool> didrocks: 65
<cjwatson> I've retried everything in ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build.  It's a bit awkward to find chrootwait builds across all archives.  Any PPAs you especially care about?
<cjwatson> I'll try to scrape for them but it'll take a while
<Mirv> lool: upstart-app-launch is part of the misc stack, which has tested fine on desktop and would be therefore ready to publish (sans touch testing) - phablet-tools, upstart-app-launch, url-dispatcher
<Mirv> lool: so, I can publish it when wished
<didrocks> releasing phablet-tools and url(dispatcher at the same time
<didrocks> Mirv: well, the misc stack has tested fine on desktop as there is no test on the misc stack
<didrocks> by definition :p
<lool> cjwatson: ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily is pulled in images still, it might have some *-app snapshots pending build
<lool> not that I particularly wait on them, but I'd rather they are built too
<lool> didrocks: the Mir experimental is still used?
<cjwatson> lool: no chrootwait builds in there
<lool> didrocks: what was the PPA name again?
<didrocks> lool: Mir experimental is dead
<didrocks> lool: today, I hope to have Mir in distro
<didrocks> but there are some complications
<lool> didrocks: ok, no other PPA cup2distro publishes to?
<cjwatson> >>> len(lp.load("/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily").getBuildRecords(build_state="Chroot problem"))
<cjwatson> 0
<didrocks> lool: right now, none
<lool> cjwatson: thanks for the rune  :-)
<Mirv> didrocks: ha, good point! I just looked at all green...
<Mirv> so no autopilot tests there
<didrocks> Mirv: lool: misc published FYI
<Mirv> didrocks: so, it seems, thanks
<lool> didrocks: no tests > lol
<lool> Mirv, didrocks: Thanks
<lool> thostr_: so https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/results-nullptr-fix/+merge/187052 seems to need additional fixes, but seems less critical if we fix the other scope crashing; do you have a link to this one?
<ogra_> asac, i dont remember anything for system-settings but i know they wont work anyway without logind support from lightdm
<lool> didrocks: so I assume when you said "published" it actually means these have entered some kind of upstream testing process and will eventually be copied to archive
<didrocks> lool: no, it's under copy to the archive
 * cjwatson writes a worryingly complicated scraper
<didrocks> cjwatson: hum, there is no launchpad cred again
<cjwatson> though I guess not that bad as scrapers go, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6149097/
<didrocks> so the copy is stuck
<cjwatson> didrocks: link?
<didrocks> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/+authorize-token?oauth_token=7bQZs7BSJqFk5f2D2tZD&allow_permission=DESKTOP_INTEGRATION
<cjwatson> didrocks: oh, this is probably because of the fresh rsync
<cjwatson> so we'll have lost the saved cred
<didrocks> yeah, it should have rewritten over it
<cjwatson> didrocks: reauthed
<didrocks> cjwatson: perfect, working, thanks!
<thostr_> lool: regarding the scope crash: link/merge proposal will be up shortly which will hopefully fix this issue.
<lool> thostr_: do you want to land the unity8 side of the fix too?
<lool> thostr_: that is, the unity8 sometimes crashes when a scope crash one, fix-null-ptr branch
<thostr_> lool: yes, let's land the fix-null-ptr crash
<thostr_> asac: why are the wifi settings  (line 55) not targeted for release 60?
<asac> thostr_: because build 60 is yesterdays build :)
<thostr_> asac: yes, but it has been ready since friday...
<thostr_> asac: anyway, if it's in today...
<cjwatson> OK, I think the archive jobs are fully back up on snakefruit now
<cjwatson> And the load is actually tolerable
<didrocks> cjwatson: confirming that the copy to archive works btw
<lool> cjwatson: rmadison is there now?
<lool> hmm rmadison returns empty results now
<cjwatson> lool: Yeah, I just noticed the same thing
<cjwatson> Investigating
<asac> thostr_: right, it didnt make the cut on friday and yesterday we were dealing with resurrection.
<thostr_> asac: ok, fair enough. if it's in today Jason will be happy.
<asac> thostr_: i already installed it yesterday locally. looked good from what i can tell
<lool> asac: HO
<asac> yay
<asac> ogra_: meeting?
<ogra_> on my way
<cjwatson> lool: rmadison is back now
<cjwatson> What does "Candidate" mean in landing asks #89?  You're still thinking about it?
<lool> cjwatson: will raise this in hangout in a sec
<cjwatson> ok
<lool> cjwatson: so asac says that for click itself and for click pk plugin, you have a blanket upload permission as long as you test it against what's staged in ~ubuntu-unity/daily-build PPA
<cjwatson> so enable that PPA on a device, apt-get dist-upgrade, test?
<lool> cjwatson: So I guess: a) install latest image from proposed, b) mount -o remount,rw c) add-apt-repository above PPA + dist-upgrade to it d) test click
<lool> e) there is no step e)
<cjwatson> ok, thanks - is that for present and future uploads/
<cjwatson> ?
<lool> cjwatson: apparently, yes; asac suggested you had already received this permission  :-)
<cjwatson> oh, I didn't get the message if so
<asac> thostr_: indicators seems to have no landing ask
<thostr_> asac: there was just a bug fix in datetime which I haven't added yet, otherwise it's about bluetooth and network for settings
<thostr_> asac: or why do you need/want indicators?
<cjwatson> didrocks: I killed a copy2distro that had been running for nearly three hours - that would've been from before I reauthed
<cjwatson> just in case you get cron mail about it
<didrocks> cjwatson: oh, I killed the run.sh blocked because of that, I didn't notice the copy2distro one, making sense, thanks!
<asac> thostr_: they are built and have changes in trunk it seems
<asac> thostr_: search for === indicators
<thostr_> asac: yes, but this is also desktop related stuff
<didrocks> asac: so basically, people having upload rights and don't use CI have a blanket exception if they test again the PPA? Doesn't seem to encourage CI
<asac> didrocks: i said that?
<asac> no
<didrocks> well, I see exceptions on and off, I'm puzzled now
<didrocks> seems not everyone has the same process
<asac> maybe
<didrocks> I really find all this bringing confusion TBH
<asac> cjwatson: so
<cjwatson> didrocks: testing against the PPA is a lot of work, it's not exactly a free pass
<asac> cjwatson: so its not whenever you test you upload without coordination
<asac> cjwatson: that was miscommunicated
<asac> cjwatson: its just easy to get a landing slot...
<asac> if you do self service (involving the testing that is suggested)
<asac> e.g. we might be finalizing an image etc. that might make an upload unfortunate timing etc.
<cjwatson> ok, just tell me what I need to put in landing asks as a general practice
<lool> ogra_: please wait for building image, I'm adding a hint for upstart-app-launch to transition
<ogra_> lool, i didnt planb toi just kick one off :)
<thostr_> lool: asac: seems we got the unity crash finally fixed https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/libunity/fix-1199715/+merge/187172
<asac> thostr_: is that fixing everythign :)?
<asac> e.g. the scope and the unity crashes?
<asac> very nice
<thostr_> asac: well, the unity crash nobody could really reproduce. but since it was crashing because of scopes crash we should be fine now. and remember, this would not happen in production environment anyway
<asac> it always happens :)
<asac> always
<asac> i installed three times
<asac> ran the instructions and it always happened
<asac> but well
<asac> we can see
<asac> once your package is built i will try with that
<thostr_> well, it happens when you run autopilot, but it wouldn't if not running it
<cjohnston> mornin
<didrocks> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> :-)
<dpm> hi psivaa, looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/music-app/unquote-desktop-file/+merge/187115 it seems Jenkins is not running tests and doing autolanding. Are there any known issues with it? Thanks.
<psivaa> dpm: let me take a look
<dpm> cool, thanks
<cjohnston> psivaa: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/trigger-ci-and-autolanding-job/2945/ looks to be a little stuck
<thostr_> lool: asac: we got all approved now, so once it's merged can we get lines 76, 77 and 78 in today's image?
<psivaa> cjohnston: that is stuck indeed, but i dont have the permission on that jenkins instace to abort it
<cjohnston> I doubt I do either... lemme look
<cjohnston> didrocks: do you have perms on http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/trigger-ci-and-autolanding-job/2945/  ?
<asac> thostr_: first cut is already done, we try to do a second run
<didrocks> cjohnston: it doesn't seem I do either :(
<cjohnston> didrocks: hrm.. interesting.. according to the people page it would look like you do.
<didrocks> cjohnston: people page?
<didrocks> maybe someone created an account for me on it
<didrocks> but I don't have the credentials/remember them
<cjohnston> didrocks: http://91.189.93.70:8080/people/   <--- looks like you've modified stuff
<didrocks> 18h ago?
<didrocks> I clearly didn't touch that jenkins instance for ages
 * didrocks looks at his chromium
<cjohnston> maybe there's an imposter
<cjohnston> ;-)
<didrocks> clearly someone stole my creds :p
<didrocks> no, no creds in chromium as well
<psivaa> dpm: i *think ps-jenkins should have been added as an approver for autolanding. but it was not. may be that's the reason why jenkins is not running on that
<cjohnston> psivaa: I don't think those jobs use ps-jenkins because they are the community jobs...
<cjohnston> dpm: either way, it looks like we will need to wait for fginther on this one since we don't seem to have access... which we also should get taken care of
<didrocks> cjohnston: grrr, no way to recover the password if needed :/
<lool> ogra_: cool, I see touch-sesssion and upstart-app-launch are now both in archive
<dpm> psivaa, cjohnston, ok, thanks. It seems we'll have to wait for fginther then
<ogra_> lool, great
<lool> ogra_: I hadn't thought about it this way, but I guess we could just kill the upstart-app-launch dep in unity-touch-session anyway
<ogra_> why ? is it seeded ? or doesnt something else pull it in
<ogra_> *does
<lool> ogra_: it's pulled by url-dispatcher which calls into it
<ogra_> ah
<lool> ogra_: not sure what else uses it, but basically things using it should depend on it I guess
<ogra_> yeah, then we can unseed it as long as it isnt a recommends
<didrocks> thostr_: do you have the commit rev for what is supposed to fix that unity8 crash?
<didrocks> lool: around? there is an interesting case for daily release with the Mir transition if you want to pair on what's going on here
<didrocks> psivaa: would be cool if you have time to run some unity8 tests
<didrocks> from the ppa
<didrocks> I can help you defining which packages are needed to be tested
<psivaa> didrocks: sure just a sec
<didrocks> psivaa: just ping me back ;)
<asac> popey: did a mail go out yesterday?
<asac> jibel: ^^ cant see the changes updated
<popey> asac: ya
<popey> asac: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-avengers/msg00015.html
<asac> hmm
<asac> jibel: can you give us the script to kick off your /current runs?
<asac> or maybe put a cron there :)
<ogra_> asac, hmm, might be he pulls from me ... seems i messed something up when adding current-vs-pending for lool
<asac> thostr_: i assume line 68 (music experience) is still coming together?
<asac> (e.g. not ready)?
<didrocks> asac: is -v supposed to work with phablet-test-run? (I'm used to run autopilot directly on the phone)
<didrocks> I'm just getting:
<didrocks> Tests running...
<didrocks> __pthread_gettid -2
<didrocks> and then nothing
<didrocks> I see the tests happening though
<didrocks> but no clue what it's testing
<asac> didrocks: if you run unity8 you have to run with -n
<asac> otherwise you have to run it without any argument (but unlock the screen by hand )
<asac> didrocks: ah ... well, i dont know how to tell it to echo back what it tests
<asac> i only look at the final results that come out
<ogra_> it only does output at the end of the run
<asac> right
<asac> ogra_: lxc-android-config ... timezone selction
<asac> thats in landing plan ... idnt that land already?
<ogra_> hmm, not sure
 * ogra_ checks 
<didrocks> ogra_: so no real time? same issue than UTAH I guess… that's hard to follow though
<ogra_> its inarchive in any case
<ogra_> didrocks, send them patches :)
<didrocks> ogra_: I told doanac to look at what we did for otto, pretty simple things based on tail -F, so I guess patches sent :)
<didrocks> I'll rediscuss about those with him
<ogra_> asac, not in any image yet (timezone stuff)
<asac> ogra_: but uploaded?
<ogra_> asac, yeah
<asac> which line is it in landing plan?
<ogra_> will be in the next build
 * ogra_ checks
<asac> ogra_: ok i see it
<ogra_> 55
<asac> i am adding landing no.1 now
<asac> so i can refer to them in the landing asks
<didrocks> asac: so, who is the vanguard?
<didrocks> it seems we have one autopilot-intel machine down
<didrocks> (and nobody notices as we don't have anymore monitoring responsible)
<didrocks> so sdk is stuck for some hours
<didrocks> (and we miss ticks because of that)
<asac> the vanguard system was decided together with ev... i was hesitant to kick that off while he is away... next week we will knock that off when he is back
<didrocks> hum, ok, but for now, everything is then block
 * didrocks will fix it
<didrocks> but this doesn't work it seems, nobody is feeling responsible :)
<asac> didrocks: so how did you find out about that?
<asac> didrocks: err... be realistic man :)
<asac> as i said, the vanguard duty was not implemented yet
<didrocks> asac: looking at http://10.97.0.1:8080/
<didrocks> we can see that the sdk stack is running for long
<didrocks> (if people refresh the page)
<didrocks> I looked closer
<didrocks> and there is autopilot-saucy-daily_release » autopilot-intel   waiting
<didrocks> hovering on it shows that the machine is offline
<didrocks> (confirmed when looking at the executors)
<asac> right. so there are two ways vanguards would start acting upon something
<asac> 1. a warning system shows a problem
<asac> 2. someone finds that there is a problem and escalates
<asac> in this case noone found the problem but you...
<asac> so you would have now informed the vanguard and they would have tried to act on this (and learn)...
<asac> now the tricky part is why was it you who found the problem?
<didrocks> I meant in the previous world, we would have someone finding about the problem ;)
<asac> not sure what you mean
<asac> you found it :)
<didrocks> I meant, way before
<asac> in previous world you or one of your team would have found about it
<asac> so its the same  still :)
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> but now there is no more responsability for it
<asac> for that to change we have to teach more people about cu2d
<asac> etc.
<asac> didrocks: no responsiblilties were changed
<asac> everything stays the same until we change it
<thostr_> asac: crash fixes merged. so, lines 68, 70, 76, 77 and 78 should land in the next image
<asac> didrocks: so the fact that we havent managed to train and edcuate people is a blocker of moving the responsibility of your sole own shoulders to a broader basee
<thostr_> asac: that should give us the full music experience
<didrocks> asac: I wasn't the only one looking at this before, the consequence is that it seems I'm the only one now
<asac> didrocks: well, sil is sick :)
<asac> mirv is almost done with the day.
<didrocks> yeah, jibel would have covered otherwise
<asac> he also said he wouldnt drop the ball without transitioning it off
<lool> didrocks: just back from lunch
<lool> didrocks: sure, ready to follow on it  :-)
<didrocks> lool: well, the intel machine is screwed, so no point for me
<Mirv> I just rebooted the intel AP machine
<didrocks> it doesn't come back
<didrocks> Mirv: I did that as well 5 minutes ago
<Mirv> oh, apparently doesn't help then
<didrocks> doesn't come on
<didrocks> up*
<jibel> asac, it is updated when there is something new in ogra's current/
<didrocks> ah back
<Mirv> maybe my reboot was better :)
<didrocks> Mirv: maybe as you rebooted while I was rebooting, it just make the second reboot longer
<jibel> the script is here http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/
<didrocks> Mirv: or maybe you did push stronger than I did :)
<jibel> http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/touch-changes
<ogra_> yeah, i need to fix an issue ...
<didrocks> ok, machine back
<didrocks> let's see the jenkins node
<didrocks> and it's up again
<didrocks> lool: ok, want to deal with that in a hangout?
<jibel> asac, by updated I mean updated automatically
<lool> didrocks: can we do it in 15-20 mn?
<lool> didrocks: Id like to do another quick hangout first, and hten I'm all yours til 3pm
<didrocks> lool: fine with me, I think Mir can wait a little bit more :)
<lool> didrocks: I'll put my nicest pair of glasses for the hangout
<didrocks> excellent plan!
<Mirv> asac: I did find about the stuckness in a similar way, as I'm trying to look at cu2d now throughout a day from time to time because sil2100 is sick. normally it'd be sil2100's turn at the moment.
<Mirv> asac: the key problem at the moment is probably that the moment I sign off there's a delay until ken/robert/mathieu are online, and they are now so uberbusy with other stuff that it is more like me the next morning that will fix the cu2d stuff.
<Mirv> if one considers cu2d part only
<Mirv> asac: normally we've had near-24h cu2d following, and the bottleneck has been hw breaking up and only US timezone people available to fix it
<Mirv> anyhow, on publishing front all (indicators, click-package, apps) now tested and published. waiting for asac on the settings, needs ack from core-dev like ogra on http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6149724/
<ogra_> Mirv, looks fine
<didrocks> asac: so, we can't release unity8 without Mir FYI
<asac> didrocks: ok good
<asac> didrocks: so lets work on MIR first
<asac> :)
<asac> hi kgunn_
<asac> kgunn_: there were a few merges we were missing
<asac> on MIR
<cjwatson> hm, so I tried to run the unity8 tests on a baseline 60 image upgraded to ubuntu-unity/daily-build (minus lxc-android-config), but even without my new click version the tests crash and burn
<cjwatson> they get a little way in and then I get "Restoring shell" and "error: device not found"
<kgunn_> asac, how is that ?...or what was missing
<asac> cjwatson: if you upgrade to everything you dont know what you get
<cjwatson> asac: Well, sure, but I was told to upgrade to that PPA to test click
<asac> cjwatson: what you should do is take your rdepdends ... i was mostly interested in seeting to apt-get install the click related changs that are staged
<cjwatson> Consistent instructions would be nice!
<asac> to see if that your change doesnt break them
<asac> hmmmm
<cjwatson> So, fine, I'll take my rdepends, thanks
<asac> so started doing this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Testing_your_Ubuntu_Touch_Code_before_submission
<asac> i guess that should be improved to better cover the case
<asac> Mirv: do you have a phone where you can test with system-settings? mine just broke twice
 * asac reinstalls
<asac> Mirv: just thinking maybe yours is just one apt-get install away
<kgunn_> asac, can you elaborate on what has happened ? (i'm assuming mir didn't get updated in touch for some reason)
<asac> kgunn_: didrocks has the details... you didnt approve your the merges that were discussed afaik
<asac> topapprove
<didrocks> asac: in a hangout, dealt with Mir already thanks to greyback & co
<kgunn_> didrocks, thank you
<didrocks> Mir is blocking unity8 fyi, I'll give more details later on
<kgunn_> didrocks, i didn't want to bump build deps out of order ...so i held off
<didrocks> kgunn_: you needed though to top approve all the branches
<didrocks> (I did them this morning)
<kgunn_> didrocks, thanks...its clear now
<kgunn_> i didn't realize it was my responsibiliity - but i know now
<asac> kgunn_: i think we want the build deps to be bumped before you merge your trunk afaik ...
<kgunn_> didrocks, is that right? ^ i bump theirs before mine?
<didrocks> kgunn_: yeah, yours, then all the deps
<kgunn_> committed to memory
<Mirv> asac: well I had at least, I can upgrade the system-settings as well
<asac> Mirv: thanks. i am still installing :)
 * asac happy to move to the next, bigger task
<Mirv> asac: ok, installed, wifi section seems to work, I've browsed through the other sections and nothing seems to crash at least
<Mirv> asac: in case you don't want anything special tested, I'd like to publish settings. too bad there's no autopilot tests for it, but I looked through the changelog and used the changed panels more and everything seems correct.
<asac> Mirv: sunds good
<asac> thanks a lot
<asac> ogra_: after we want an image
<ogra_> asac, ok
<fginther> morning
<fginther> dpm, core apps jenkins is unstuck
<dpm> awesome, thanks fginther. Do we need to retrigger any jobs, or will it happen automatically?
<fginther> dpm, it should be automatic
<fginther> dpm, in this case, the trigger job was stuck, so nothing was getting started
<dpm> ok, thanks fginther
<lool> didrocks: all yours again
<lool> didrocks: same HO?
<lool> didrocks: grabbing a coffee
<didrocks> lool: ok
<kenvandine> fginther, my ubuntu-wallpapers branch is still failing CI
<kenvandine> hudson.util.IOException2: remote file operation failed: /home/ubuntu/jenkins/workspace/ubuntu-wallpapers-saucy-amd64-ci at hudson.remoting.Channel@47d6afce:kinnara
<asac> ogra_: everyuthing in?
<asac> ready for kick and further landings?
<fginther> kenvandine, sorry about the lack of status here. For some reason, this doesn't work through our tools (which use a recipe) but if I do it with a simple inline script, it works. I just need to finish this up and replace the existing jobs
<ogra_> asac, dunno, i couldnt really follow all landings today (and my own ones are rather complex)
<ogra_> asac, lool, are we ready ?
 * ogra_ will happily kick a build 
<lool> ogra_: checking thostr_ stuff
<ogra_> k
<lool> ogra_: are you about to promote or to build?
<ogra_> build todays image
<ogra_> we didnt have one yet
<lool> ok, then just a sec
<ogra_> right
<lool> so url-dispatcher and upstart-app-launch are what he needs
<sergiusens> fginther, that's sort of funny
<lool> I know upstart-app-launch is in, without the tests which took forever to merge
<lool> or rather, got merged now but aren't in PPA
<lool> but it's ok
<lool> then url-dispatcher
<fginther> sergiusens, funny in the it "annoys the heck out me" sense, right?
<lool> latest bzr changes are in
<fginther> sergiusens, my theory is that the wallpapers project has files with unicode characters and that's somehow causing the odd behavior, the armhf build fails with what looks like a bzr bug
<fginther> sergiusens, http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/ubuntu-wallpapers-saucy-armhf-ci/6/console
<sergiusens> fginther, no, funny because we started using recipes (if it's pbuilderjenkins) out of kenvandine indirect suggestion
<sergiusens> fginther, thanks, I'll look
<vila> fginther: send those bugs my way, if I can't fix them I should at least be able to provide a diagnostic
<fginther> vila, thats right, we have a bzr guy now
<vila> fginther: urgh ! latin-1 ??? the locale on the host where this is executing should be set to utf-8
<vila> encoding: 'iso8859-1', fsenc: 'ISO-8859-1', lang: 'en_US' clearly says the system is not configured as... expected ;)
<fginther> vila, that might be easy fix then
<vila> fginther: is there a way for me to shadow you while you fix this ?
<lool> ogra_: so only thing out of sync is music-app *again*
<ogra_> awesome ...
<ogra_> i guess it just wants attention :P
<lool> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fixes-1229153/+merge/187123
<fginther> vila, sure, I could probably use your help, one moment
<ogra_> lool, hnm, all approved ?
<lool> ogra_: yeah, the jenkins side keeps unsetting it because it fails
<ogra_> ;(
<lool> fginther: could you help landing https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fixes-1229153/+merge/187123 like nowish?  :-)
<lool> fginther: would like to have it in next image
<lool> fginther: needs to build in PPA too
<lool> ogra_: if not, will be tomorrow
<ogra_> well, it would be nice to have that done at some point
<ogra_> seems to be a constant wart we stumble over
<fginther> lool, it has merge conflict. I can try to fix it
<lool> fginther: that would be cool
<fginther> lool, https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/music-app/fixes-1229153/+merge/187242
<lool> dpm: Can you approve this new one ^
<lool> dpm: fixes merge conflict with trunk
<asac> fginther: who else can help on this? can you see if vila an shadow you on these breakages maybe?
<asac> vila: ?
<vila> asac: yup, I already proposed shadowing on a previous one and waiting on fginther to appear in full light ;)
<fginther> vila, sorry, this other thing seamed rather super urgent. almost ready
<vila> fginther: not complaining ! take the time you need !
<vila> fginther: or pull me in your shadow for this new one, whatever works for you ;)
<dpm> lool, fginther, looked good to me, happroved
<fginther> lool, it passed ci, just need dpm or popey to approve
<fginther> dpm, \o/
<asac> ChickenCutlass: what is landing on the whitelisting from your side?
<asac> is there an ask? which component?
<vila> happroved == top approved ? Where is that idiom coming from ?
<ChickenCutlass> asac, there are MR's now -- need to add the ask
<fginther> vila, hangout ok?
<vila> fginther: yup
<asac> ChickenCutlass: ok.
<asac> thanks let me know
<thostr_> ogra_: lool: asac: will no crash bug fix make it into today's image?
<asac> thostr_: unity8 is hooked up with the MIR landing we try to get ready for pushing to archive this afternoon
<ogra_> thostr_, dunno, i didnt start a build yet :)
<asac> thostr_: its a technical problem on how we ensure that everything uses the proper API/ABI
<thostr_> asac: ok, so we should get all automagically in
<asac> release technical
<ogra_> thostr_, right, but sounds like in a later build
<asac> thostr_: you have landing asks and we have that on our radar to take asap (as we are very keen on that fix :))
<asac> so yeah. if its tested etc. and doesnt regress
<asac> you are pretty save
<asac> (unity8 that is)
<ogra_> we're keen on all fixes :)
<thostr_> well, just saying that all fixes are ready from our side
<didrocks> thostr_: the build started 20 minutes ago, I hope that all went in ;)
<didrocks> you can check on the result page if you have the commits you need listed
<thostr_> didrocks: keeping my fingers crossed
<didrocks> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<cjwatson> I've tested click 0.4.8: it passes unity8 and the random autopilots I tried; I can still install and open click packages from the dash, (manually) remove them, and the update manager still appears to work although it's somewhat rough as yet
<cjwatson> So is that OK for landing ask 90 or is now a bad time?
<didrocks> cjwatson: it's ok to land, please do
<cjwatson> didrocks: uploaded, thanks
<didrocks> yw, thanks to you
<lool> music-app since 4 mn in PPA, I wonder whether it missed the boat already
<ogra_> i still havent started a build :)
<lool> oh cool
<thostr_> didrocks: the crash fix is missing
<ogra_> be assured i'll ping you and asac when i do :)
<didrocks> thostr_: so, it landed to trunk after the rebuild/tick, we can rebuild it
<didrocks> anyway, right now, Mir is blocking everything and we have a failure to build
<thostr_> ok
<lool> didrocks: which one is it now?  :-)
<lool> looking
<didrocks> lool: look at #ubuntu-mir
<thostr_> lool: didrocks: asac: I need to call it a day... feeling too sick by now to concentrate
<didrocks> thostr_: sure, enjoy your evening (or how you can enjoy it ;)). Btw, add me the list of sick :p
<thostr_> lool: didrocks: asac: contact mhr3 if you need more info on the crash fixes
<thostr_> didrocks: yes, it seems irc spreads gems as well ;)
<didrocks> heh, probably :)
<mhr3> i wish it was spreading gems :)
<mhr3> germs... not so much
<lool> thostr_: ok
<lool> thostr_: as soon as we unblock Mir, we will be able to land updates in Unity8 stack
<asac> thostr_: yes. go away
<lool> thostr_: take good rest
<thostr_> lool: will do.
<asac> thostr_: in case you dont come back, is mhr3 also good for tomorrow morning check?
<asac> thostr_: who would know about indicators etc.?
<thostr_> asac: in worst case mhr3 knows, but I plan to be back. for indicators ask Ted/Charles, but there shouldn't be anything heavily crucial until tomorrow.
<lool> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/cupstream2distro-config/add-ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks/+merge/187257
<didrocks> lool: was it preNEWed?
<didrocks> lool: as when we add it, we don't want to spam the NEW stack ;)
<lool> didrocks: it's already in archive
<lool> didrocks: I'd like it to be autolanded
<didrocks> ah ok, good then, approving
<didrocks> lool: you have the upstream merger working with it?
<lool> didrocks: don't think so, where do I configure that?
<lool> didrocks: I've requested https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity to be added to the project acl
<didrocks> lool: fginther is the contact point for that
<didrocks> lool: also, I hope the package follow the daily release guidelines in term of packaging
<didrocks> maybe you didn't check, I should wait before merging
<didrocks> (packaging sanity check)
<didrocks> lool: you don't have a bootstrap commit message, it means that it will show all commits from the creation of the project, is that wanted?
<didrocks> you don't build with --parallel
<didrocks> even if it doesn't make sense, we try to have the same debian/rules everywhere
<didrocks> ah, and no split mode :)
<fginther> lool, it looks good, I'll get it added once the MP merges
 * didrocks looks for the page
<didrocks> lool: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging
<didrocks> this is starting to be quite old, but robru note what we do most of the time on a package
<didrocks> also looking at other packages help to get them on shape
<didrocks> in*
<cyphermox> Mirv: hey
<cyphermox> Mirv: did you do some manual testing of indicators on phone before landing?
<cyphermox> Mirv: I see it's written no manual testing, but I was asked by asac to run some testing before landing, which I couldn't do yesterday
<cyphermox> so I was a little surprised to see indicators land
<lool> didrocks: split mode?
<didrocks> lool: yeah, see the wiki page, it will be easier
<lool> fginther: thanks
<didrocks> asac: so, FYI, a lot of components are getting block on Mir/xmir due to other archive changes (probably toolchain or libs related), see #ubuntu-mir for more information
<asac> didrocks: hmm. ok
<asac> didrocks: can we do unity if we continue to ignore mir for a few
<didrocks> asac: we can with forcing and hacking up thogh
<didrocks> asac: we can't test it on desktop, because unity-mir isn't installable anymore in the ppa
<didrocks> so we have to bypass
<ogra_> lool, i'm just in a call with diwic, where does the N10 pulse fix stand ?
<asac> didrocks: right. thought about wiping the scene, disabling MIR and just building unity8 (like we did while mir was sprinting)
<didrocks> asac: this will make us loose 2 hours at least
<asac> ogra_: my understanding is that we are waiting for code on that one
<didrocks> asac: so trying to bypass rather
<asac> ok if you can do that in a controlled manner the better
<didrocks> asac: but yeah, all the rest will still be blocked until Mir exits
<didrocks> if I don't wipe the scene
<asac> ... didnt know we would be able to untangle it without a complete flush
<ogra_> asac, seems its all ready and waiting for a tester since a while
<didrocks> asac: for that case, I can
<asac> didrocks: right. so i think we have to clean sweap anyway at somet point
<asac> question is when the best time is
<asac> your call...
<asac> all i know is that mir - while important to get them back - is less important than the unity8 fixes we want :-P
<lool> ogra_: I think I had asked diwic to a) prepare a PPA with the changes (you saw that one) and b) find a tester with a N10 for the binaries
<lool> this is the last time I heard about it
<lool> ogra_: landing ask 66 apparently
<ogra_> lool, https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/pulseaudio
<lool> I might have added the entry there for him not sure
<lool> ogra_: did he get that tested?
<ogra_> lool, i thought you had an N10 to test
<lool> ogra_: nope
<ogra_> lool, i think rsalveti can test for you then
<rsalveti> lool: I'll take care of the testing & upload
<lool> rsalveti: thanks!
<fginther> bfiller, just want to follow up from yesterday. The address-book-app and webbrowser-app upstream merger tests appear to be working well now.
<bfiller> fginther: the guys told me all seems well now, thanks for your help
<asac> lool: did we get a new image now?
<asac> ogra_: this morning the landing ask still had "waiting for code"... if folks dont update that i cant find it
<asac> i will surealy not look at bugs and search for patches in there etc. :)
<ogra_> asac, ?
<asac> ogra_: anyway... i wonder if we managed to build a new image kick
<asac> thats more important
<asac> ogra_: the N10 fix landing ask had "waiting for code"
<ogra_> asac, still waiting for lool's go
<asac> lool: can we just ignore your landing
<lool> ogra_: music-app is fine
<asac> its not a regression from yesterday
<ogra_> asac, its not my task
<asac> ok
<ogra_> asac, thats why i pinged lool about it
<asac> ogra_: the asks should be updated by the requestors
<asac> ogra_: ok can you build the image now? :)
<lool> ogra_: \o/
<ogra_> asac, they dont have write abilities
 * asac thinks about the idea of having earlier landings
<asac> err
 * didrocks has one failure on unity8
<asac> earlier image builds :)
<didrocks> psivaa: what about you?
<asac> lets try to set a hard cut time  tomorrow
<lool> asac: I think there was enough in archive this morning to kick a build  :-)
<asac> and dont wait for "more fixes that are close"
<lool> and promote it now
<ogra_> asac, we should just let cron do a morning build for us
<didrocks> timeout on the scope
<jdstrand> lool: invoking the lool clause for http://paste.ubuntu.com/6150582/ (telepathy-mission-control-5) and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6150596/ (apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu)
<lool> ogra_: +1
<asac> lool: maybe... lets kick. and land something tonight
<ogra_> lool, asac, so should i kick a build now ?
<asac> so we really have somtehing tomorrow morning to act upon
<asac> ogra_: lool said yes, and everything in the archive was long done, so yeah
<jdstrand> lool: are these ok to upload? just adding apparmor accesses where they were denied before. apparmor profiles load. no risk of regression
<lool> jdstrand: looking
<ogra_> asac, lool running
<lool> ogra_: thanks
<lool> ogra_, asac: Sorry, my bad for not confirming clearly on music-app
<lool> I said something about it, but it wasn't very clear
<lool> then thostr stuff got stuck with Mir
<lool> so it will have to wait tomorrow at least
<ogra_> yeah no worries ...
<asac> no worriesw
<asac> :
<asac> )
<jdstrand> lool: I should also mention I ran an app and a webapp with the new profiles. worked fine
<lool> ogra_: tweaked description of the "android" landing
<lool> found the name super confusing, and "wakelock" too since we also need a screen wakelock
<lool> ogra_: also, we need to land platform-api too, right?
<ogra_> heh, well, we kind of emulate a kernel wakelock :)
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^ ?
<lool> ogra_: actually this is just application lifecycle no?
<ogra_> i dont think we do
<ogra_> right
<lool> ah dunno, I'm not sure what this whitelist does
<ogra_> it allows the app to connect to the service that keeps the app alive
<didrocks> asac: psivaa: I reran and still get one failure
<didrocks> maybe I'm not up to date or anything
<psivaa> didrocks: my second attempt is still running
<didrocks> it's still this timeout from the scope
<psivaa> first attempt worked with all 24 passes
<didrocks> mako or maguro?
<psivaa> didrocks: mine is maguro
<didrocks> ok, maybe a mako-only race
<rsalveti> lool: ogra_: yes, for the android package rebuild, we need to land platform-api and spin a new package for it
<lool> jdstrand: you may go and upload
<jdstrand> \o/
<rsalveti> that's a no risk for the package itself as it touches the android side-only
<jdstrand> lool: thanks :)
<lool> rsalveti: could you confirm what it gives for music-app?
<rsalveti> lool: then a rebuild of the android package
<rsalveti> lool: doing atm
<lool> rsalveti: is it the screen turning off thing or the application lifecycle?
<ogra_> rsalveti, ok, thanks, adding it
<rsalveti> ogra_: thanks
<rsalveti> lool: yes and no :-)
<lool> rsalveti: lol
<psivaa> didrocks: second attempt also came back all 24 passing. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6150662/ is the exact version that i am running on,
<rsalveti> it's part ot the lifecycle, but not part of platform-api
<rsalveti> done by powerd
<didrocks> psivaa: ok, excellent, thanks!
<psivaa> yw :)
<didrocks> asac: so, I can hack up to send unity8 to distro
<rsalveti> ricmm: I think your changes for media-app will not work when the device is suspended
<lool> rsalveti: my question was, does this merge proposal linked there against platform-api whitelisting music-app like phone-app give us a way to prevent device from sleeping, or a way to bypass application lifecycle SIGSTOPing it?
<rsalveti> or when you press the power button
<didrocks> passing on psivaa's hw, I have a flacky test here
<ricmm> rsalveti: what changes?
<rsalveti> ricmm: https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/platform-api/music-app-background-android/+merge/187135
<ricmm> rsalveti: of course not, this is only the app manager part
<rsalveti> that will let the app to work in background, but it'll still stop when suspending, right?
<ricmm> rsalveti: the app also needs to register with powerd
<ricmm> to prevent it from sleeping until the app acks the transition
<ricmm> so there are two parts to it
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> we need both
<rsalveti> ok
<rsalveti> makes sense now
<ricmm> the powerd part I saw mike discussing with mhall earlier
<ricmm> so I think he passed down the needed implementation
 * didrocks does
<lool> so that's just the application lifecycle background part, ok
<ricmm> lool: yes, the second part is the music-app itself holding the system awake via powerd
<lool> ack
<lool> ricmm: do you know if we gave a contact to the upstream developers?
<ricmm> by means of registerClient (s) and ackStatechanged (i)
<didrocks> asac: unity8 published to proposed
<ricmm> ChickenCutlass: did you give mhall the API in your talks with him?
<ricmm> earlier today, I cant remember
<lool> ricmm: actually I think I see it on #ubuntu-touch
<ricmm> yea
<lool> ricmm: Yes, Chicken did already
<lool> cool
<ricmm> awesome
<lool> magnificient
<lool> cjwatson: your click landing didn't include packagekit, did it?
<asac> didrocks: ok cool. lets hope for a decent timing so we dont pick half in the current image :)
<lool> cjwatson: I mean, it had PK related changes, but you didn't want to land src:packagekit changes
<asac> didrocks: you think thats in proposed and needs hinting? if so, we might want to wait till the image is produced
<asac> (should be like 20 minutes)
<didrocks> asac: shouldn't need hinting, it's only part of touch
<didrocks> so shouldn't be blocked, right?
<asac> didrocks: not sure... maybe we should block it for 10 minutes until the image is done
<asac> ogra_: where is the image?
<asac> ogra_: can you see the logs?
<ogra_> asac, building, stop being imaptient :P
<didrocks> hum, I thought the image was based on a frozen package list?
<asac> ogra_: at which stage?
<didrocks> so we won't take half of anything
<asac> didrocks: its always the latest unfortunately :)
<didrocks> so, let's say it's proceeding unity8
<asac> didrocks: proposed is supposed to protect us from dependency issues
<didrocks> and we copy a new version
<didrocks> it can take an unity8-private which doesn't match?
<didrocks> interesting…
<asac> didrocks: if proposed would let that through and dependency resolution allows it yes
<asac> i think we have two safety nets, but not perfect
<ChickenCutlass> ricmm, yes
<ogra_> asac, it is more than 2/3 done
<asac> ogra_: did it already get the packages files?
<ogra_> should be tarring upp soon
<asac> ok
<ogra_> yep
<asac> didrocks: guess its safe
<asac> whatever isnt in saucy by now wont be picked up
<ogra_> deps seem to be all fine
<didrocks> good ;)
<asac> so assuming proposed was not in super-pursuit mode today :) ... i am sure what you copied isnt in at all
<asac> so perfect tioming actyually :)
<asac> we might as well go ahead and go for the next landings :)
<asac> so tomorrows image has something good
<ogra_> yes ...
<asac> so let me do some food and then check if there is anything to do... i assume though that didrocks itself wont be around :/
 * asac thinks about pinging other random people :)
<asac> lol
 * asac hopes the training goes well :)
<asac> like a snowball.. train one, that one trains two and so on :)
<ogra_> asac, well, we have enough big stuff now ...
<ogra_> after picking all the low hanging fruits for days
 * didrocks has been called "random" :p
<cjwatson> lool: I wasn't touching src:packagekit, no
<ogra_> asac, and i would prefer to land everything thats big tomorrow, then we have two days to roll back and fix if needed
<ogra_> lool, didrocks ^^^ opinions ?
<cjwatson> lool: (haven't had to touch it directly for a while - most things are in the plugin)
 * ogra_ thinks having more rollback time is aa good thing for the upcoming bigger landings (Mir, multimedia etc)
<didrocks> ogra_: I'm fine with this, it will mean that nothing will land today
<didrocks> until tomorrow
<asac> ogra_: we can pick more low hanging fruits
<asac> ok
<didrocks> asac: we can't easily
<asac> fine by me :)
<didrocks> due to Mir :p
<doanac> plars: it was updated to "devel-proposed".
<asac> didrocks: a so we do clean sweap?
<ogra_> asac, yes, but the later we land stuff this week, the more likely it is that we have to work on the weekend or roll back everything on friday
<asac> didrocks: can we do the stack reshuffling maybe tomorrow? e.g. move unity-more and system-compositor in the same stack as mir?
<asac> at least we can keep them more isolated then
<asac> (is my feel)
<ogra_> Mir requires lightdm ... thats two big ones
<lool> didrocks: Q: is there a way to pull Mir out of landing, then land unity, then put Mir back in?
<ogra_> (and one not fixed yet)
<ogra_> multimedia ia also quite a big one
<didrocks> asac: system-compositor is already in the same stack as mir
<didrocks> I did that yesterday
<didrocks> but unity-mir can't be in the same stack for the reasons explained yesterday ;)
<didrocks> (and again, that won't fix anything)
<josepht> didrocks: I added a WI for you here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ci-s-post-lexington-sprint
<didrocks> josepht: ok, it's a cron right now, so it doesnt' block you, but yeah, can do later
<josepht> didrocks: do you have the link for the current results?
<didrocks> josepht: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<josepht> didrocks: ty
<didrocks> yw ;)
<asac> err
<asac> someone deleted the whole requestor column
<asac> any idea?
<asac> lool: was that your changes?
<lool> no
<asac> omg
 * ogra_ neither 
<ogra_> at least not that i know of
<ogra_> doesnt gdocs have a timeline history ?
<asac> anyone has a chrome working?
<asac> it has
<lool> I hope it wasn't a typo or something
<asac> just have no browser to use it :)
<asac> hehe
<lool> I'm looking at history
<lool> or trying to rather
<lool> but "last edit was seconds ago by asac"   ;-)
<asac> right
<asac> yeah
<asac> i am trying to look at revisions
<asac> i can totally imagine that it was me
<lool> I'm booting google-chrome
<asac> or a bad ffox bug
<asac> chromium doesnt work for me anymore
<asac> ffox never worked and is such a PITA
 * ogra_ only has the arm chromium version here 
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> now i get the list filled
<lool> same here
<lool> but it wont load
<ogra_> it loads but i fear it will kill my chromebook ram
<sergiusens> jfunk, can you make sure someone looks at this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1229034
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229034 in Autopilot "Failing tests with the 1.3 branch (Sep 23)" [Critical,New]
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> why are all times in PT
<ogra_> as if california was the navel of the world or something
<ogra_> so i can browse revisions but it takes about 10min to show them in the sheet
<lool> one revision loaded!
<ogra_> haha
<lool> my 8:48am change wsn't it!
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> mine is still loading for that one
<lool> I've switched to detailed
<ralsina> asac, lool: ask in row #58 has now code in trunk, it could use a slot to land tomorrow. That unblocks barry's image-update for using the download service
<lool> great news, it's either asac or bfiller who broke it!  ;-)
<ogra_> phew
<lool> or so does google docs tell me
<asac> then it was me :)
 * ogra_ goes for a smoke ... all that excitement 
<asac> did we move rows around or can we copy stuff fromt he revision?
<ogra_> it was the last revision apparently
<ogra_> just revert it
<asac> detailed revision?
<lool> asac: it's near the top, we should revert to it
<lool> but I can't load
<asac> what changes were done in that revision? do you see that?
<lool> it takes ages
<asac> yeah i cant do anything :)
<ogra_> dunnno, still loading for me
<ogra_> but i see that the one lool referred to is the last one
<lool> so I think I'm going to revert to a recent revision
<lool> but that too is churning
<asac> wait
<ogra_> might take a week to do that :)
<asac> which revisionm is it?
<asac> if its just ralsina after me
<ogra_> with all the loadign times
<asac> just have him copy his styuff first and readd :)
<ogra_> i still see you and bfiller as last editors
<asac> ralsina edited since
<asac> if you look at detailed revisions
<ralsina> asac: I just added a few bugs in row #58
<lool> we should have locked the spreadsheet first thing
<ogra_> asac, i do ... but i have a white screen and an idle cursor since 10min
<bfiller> ogra_: what's the problem? maybe I messed something up inadvertantly
<doanac> balloons: ping
<ogra_> bfiller, either you or asac accidentially deleted a column
<asac> ignore
<bfiller> ogra_: don't think I did that
<lool> Nous sommes désolés, mais vous avez dépassé le nombre de demandes qu'il est possible d'envoyer. Veuillez réessayer ultérieurement.
<ogra_> bfiller, its not an issue except that the rollback function of gdocs acts up
<lool> google docs just kicked me out of thi sdoc
<asac> i am sure something happened due to the slowness here
<vila> lool: I got a brief mention that you reverted something
<ogra_> "Sie haben in letzter Zeit zu viele Anfragen gesendet. Bitte versuchen Sie es später erneut."
<asac> yeah see above
<ogra_> BAH !
<asac> ogra_: dont be soo greedy :)
<asac> seems you are impatient
<asac> lol
<didrocks> asac: still fighting on the xorg-server FYI
<ogra_> asac, i just sat and watches the idle cursor !
<ogra_> *watched
<asac> didrocks: right. we do that in the ppa as well?
<lool> vila: correct  :-)
<asac> or where do we do that stuff?
<lool> now the asks aren't loading
 * lool whistles
<ogra_> heh
<asac> didrocks: did we ever hire a maintainer for X?
<ogra_> lovely
<ogra_> lets move to a wiki
<asac> didrocks: i feel that one could maybe help with such transitions.?
<ogra_> itss also so much more fun to edit
<didrocks> asac: yeah, but he's not around
<lool> well the revert didn't work
<asac> didrocks: whats his name?
<ogra_> lool, fine for me again
<didrocks> mlankhorst
<asac> ic
<lool> ogra_: oh is it?
<asac> vacation>?
<lool> oh no it's fixed
<ogra_> lool, well, loading i mean
<balloons> doanac, pong
<ogra_> lool, and the asks page is there ... not the missing column
<lool> cool
<doanac> balloons: did you get a chance to look at those patches I sent you? I was wondering if you thought we could try and get them upstreamed?
<plars> doanac: https://code.launchpad.net/~pwlars/ubuntu-test-cases/devel-proposed/+merge/187279 is the only change that's needed still
 * asac closed the spreadsheet to reduce the amount of viewers (which i suspect slows good down)
<lool> so we're missing changes from ralsina, bfiller, rsalveti and asac
<ogra_> lool, and the column
<asac> ralsina: sorry, but we had an incident with the spreadsheet... we reverted your changs done in last 2hours :/
<ogra_> we still need to restore it
<doanac> plars: approved
<ralsina> asac: np, I can redo :-)
<asac> ralsina: bfiller: they should still be in the detailed revision  history if you dont know exactly anymore
<rsalveti> why reverted?
<rsalveti> *sigh*
<balloons> doanac, yes I've looked at them, they are simple enough. My question is what's the status of migrating the core apps to click?
<asac> ralsina: because we had a data loss incident
<asac> err
<asac> rsalveti: ^^
<ralsina> asac: there, readded :-)
<asac> thanks
<doanac> balloons: sergiusens is looking into that
<doanac> we wanted to convert these 3 community first and get them in our automation as a first phase
<asac> a kingdom for a browser that works with google spreadsheet :/
<sergiusens> balloons, the core apps are all already click
<sergiusens> balloons, http://pad.ubuntu.com/click-move
<sergiusens> balloons, only one that fails is music app
<vila> asac: gut feeling is that you're pushing google spreadsheet to its limits... (which would make sense given that value of the data currently captures there), remember didrocks birthday ? Same ;)
<lool> ogra_: oh it's still missing actually
<sergiusens> balloons, so, the only thing I can't do, is get rid of debian in your ci pipeline
<vila> asac: do a backup :-D
<lool> it's weird, if I look at the revision history I see the requestors
<balloons> so the ppa stays
<ogra_> lool, thats what i said (twice)
<ogra_> lool, could it be that it is just hidden ?
<sergiusens> balloons, PPA stays, but the apps will be unseeded and ubuntu-touch won't add it in it's apt sources
<asac> vila: we had backups... we just were not able to extract the diff :)
<balloons> ok, that was what lool asac and myself were discussing, but I never got heard a final word on what was happening
<asac> i dont think that manual backups would have helped :/ ... well it a bit because looading woudl be better
<asac> balloons: sergiusens: the fact is that we are doing a pilot with notes-app
<lool> I restored requestors!
<lool> well, some
<lool> actually I didn't restore anything
<asac> and then based on what we find (in particular on the infrastructure/process side), we decide if roll out to the rest
<sergiusens> asac, it would be done if the autopilot tests weren't so flaky for notes
<lool> and I know now why we saw them in the revision history
<vila> asac: just kidding to appease the gremlins (they hate having their nasty jokes spoiled ;)
<sergiusens> asac, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/notes-app/click/+merge/187036
<lool> it's because the filtering was disabled in revision history
<asac> sergiusens: did you ever get a success ot of that?
<asac> vila: hehe. sure.
<sergiusens> asac, yes
<asac> sergiusens: so its just flaki and annoying?
<sergiusens> asac, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/notes-app/click/+merge/187036/comments/426762
<sergiusens> asac, yes, mako is flaky... devs have maguro's
<asac> is that a core app?
<sergiusens> asac, yes
<sergiusens> asac, it's the notes-app
<sergiusens> asac, core canonical app
<asac> sergiusens: maybe try showing the test to someone like omer or thomi
<asac> they might tell us we are completely on crack and rather should do a,b,c
<sergiusens> asac, I've been told omer has that task
<asac> bfiller: anything you can do about the test flakiness of notes?
<asac> i think we made good progress on two other apps that were pretty flaki
<asac> notes surely is one of the next candidates according to the level of annoyance :) (even on the image dashboard)
<ogra_> lets just drop it ... we have a terminal and vi preinstalled ...
<asac> sergiusens: anyway. nothing changes. lets get notes-app done, get the infrastructure proven and baked
<ogra_> all that duplication
<bfiller> asac: we need to look at it more to figure out what the races are, could use omer's help with that. we have looked at some and haven't made much progress
<asac> and then make a call about what else to do for this cycle
<sergiusens> asac, I prefer to disable flaky tests, they prove nothing when they pass or don't pass
<balloons> doanac, we can't merge those patches upstream as it would break the CI used by core apps
<sergiusens> balloons, do it like I did
<lool> didrocks: so IIUC uploading a Mir workaround now to disable libunwind
<balloons> sergiusens, that's what I'm looking at
<asac> sergiusens: the prove that the feature sometimes works in the way the test writer probably intended them to wrok - thats more than nothing. i want a test trade (good for bad one) or a real story why we believe we should reduce test coverage
<sergiusens> balloons, line 156 here  https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/notes-app/click/+merge/187036
<didrocks> lool: yeah, removing an upstream patch
<asac> ultimately you can just argue with the app owner... CI doesnt care so much about what tests. we just ensure that tests dont break
<asac> QA might come back complainig when they see drop of test coverage
<asac> so... :)
<balloons> sergiusens, you basically add a third option to launch.. so that was the first idea
<balloons> if that works, then we can certainly do it
<doanac> balloons: sorry. so i guess if you add sergiusens snippet to my snippet you'd have a working patch?
<sergiusens> balloons, it doesn't break autopilot with debs
<sergiusens> and in an image where only the click package is installed, it would be used
<sergiusens> best compromise
<balloons> doanac, basically the patches replace the launch_test_installed, and sergiusens simply adds a launch_test_click alongside it
<balloons> so you have 3 ways to launch, installed, click or local
<doanac> yes
<balloons> btw, this really needs to get into the base emulator
<sergiusens> balloons, as part of AutopilotTest or whatever it's called these days?
<balloons> UbuntuUIToolkitEmulator
<balloons> we had plans to fix up the __init__.py messiness.. this adds onto it :-)
<asac> ogra_: lool: so you folks said we landed too many things after the image?
<ogra_> asac, no
<asac> no?
<lool> jdstrand: you need a FFE for telepathy-m-c-5; also you'll need a hint, can do the later once you have a FFE
<ogra_> asac, i said we buiuld to less images to keep a proper overview
<lool> jdstrand: currently in proposed
<asac> ogra_: you mean higher frequency of images, with less changes each?
<ogra_> asac, having more builds means we have smaller chunks
<asac> right
<ogra_> that makes identifying issues easier
<jdstrand> lool: why do I need a FFe? it is a bug fix
<asac> hence, why dont we see if there are low hanging leave apps or something to put in as well
<jdstrand> people are seeing denials where they shouldn't
<asac> so tomorrow morning image can be kicked at 9am
<lool> jdstrand: ok
<ogra_> asac, setting up cron for that then
<asac> wait :)
<asac> we dont even know
<jdstrand> lool: these types of profile changes are typical in the dev cycle with the churn we get in the archive
<asac> let me look at what landed
<asac> i think it was only unity8 now
<asac> so lets update the spread to be INIMAGE etc.
<jdstrand> lool: I don't know what you are referring to about the hint
<lool> jdstrand: ok; I thought it was an addition actually
<balloons> doanac, so I guess I'll undertake patches to all the core apps in line with adding the third option for click
<ogra_> asac, as for Mir and MM ... i would say hold everything else land the stuff, have one image with the changes to test and then open the gates again
<lool> jdstrand: it's blocked from proposed to saucy migration
<lool> due to beta freeze
<ogra_> asac, meaning for each of MM, Mir and lightdm
<ogra_> they are big enough to justify their own image build imho
<ogra_> (and even if we have to roll back the teams have somethign they can work with)
<asac> we need to piggy back some apps or something on each of them i think
<asac> MIR i would put last... we need MM and lightdm first
<asac> but both have no final code :)
<jdstrand> lool: well, any policy addition could be considered an addition, but I think that is a bit extreme. as for beta-- I don't particularly care if it is in beta, but I can request someone to let it through if you think that is best
<ogra_> MM should be ready tomorrow
<asac> its all hot air still :-P ... getting pretty hot though, yes
<ogra_> not sure about lightdm
<ogra_> seems mterty found an issue with the maguro kernel
<lool> jdstrand: that's ok, sorry, I said "ok"  :-)
<didrocks> asac: ok, we do have Mir ready now. Anyway, it will be blocked in proposed due to beta freeze and new xserver, so I guess we can push to proposed
<lool> jdstrand: I did add a hint now
<asac> ogra_: the image is 61
<didrocks> and call that done
<lool> jdstrand: it will transition from proposed soon
<asac> didrocks: when is xserver coming?
<didrocks> I can add an additional hint if needed
<ogra_> asac, so it is :)
<didrocks> asac: all is fixed
<didrocks> just what you need to know :p
<asac> didrocks: will we wake up and cant publish anything else tomorrow if there is an issue? otherwise, i would say go ahead
<lool> jdstrand: for non-touch specific packages, beta freeze applies, and I misrememberd your changes as being a new feature
<asac> didrocks: will this prevent us from publishing a new phone/app stack in case we want today?
<didrocks> asac: if we don't publish, it can, yeah
<didrocks> if we publish, we are then free
<ogra_> look, and maguro is already at 100% !
<ogra_> :P
<asac> didrocks: i mean... if we put the mir stuff into proposed until tomorrow, can i still shoot out a fresh app?
<didrocks> the only thing is that platform-api can't be in the image
<asac> or will that have to wait in proposed as well?
<asac> didrocks: right. platform-api is understood... so seems the rest can still go in
<didrocks> right
<asac> the rest == everything - platform, unity8 and mir
<didrocks> of course, if platform-api add a new feature
<ogra_> uhm
<didrocks> and apps dep on that new platform-api
<didrocks> it will be stuck in proposed
<didrocks> otherwise, we are fine ;)
<ogra_> we have another platform-api change that needs to land
<asac> didrocks: right. but you dont know about such a new feature? or did you see that? :)
<ogra_> together with an android upload
<didrocks> asac: no, just speculation ;)
<asac> ogra_: yeah. that thing surealy has to wait given the discusionm above :)
<didrocks> so that everyone is aware of what can happens
<didrocks> in practice, I didn't see this coming
<asac> didrocks: ok... so we push your stuff to proposed and all the easy stacks we can still process until tomorrow morning
<ogra_> asac, hmm, then MM takes a day longer
<asac> didrocks: sounds good
<asac> awesome work
<didrocks> ok, pushing
<asac> didrocks: lets see how we can now keep mir in a maintainable state
<asac> lets discuss tomorrow
<didrocks> kgunn_: pushing Mir as per ^
<didrocks> yeah
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^ seems we cant upload android and platform-api today
<asac> ogra_: we can do both in one shot... just stage them together, test them together
<asac> i dont see why we need to do it step by step
<ogra_> because you want to be able to roll back step by step
<asac> well, we can roll back the whole thing then. its even better :)
<ogra_> and harm other people that didnt have anything to do with the breakage ?
<asac> no... roll back the combination you propose above
<ogra_> and just had their stuff land together with the breakage
<asac> MM + android + platform-api + a new MIR stack build on that
<asac> that can get its own, isolated slot
<ogra_> oh, thats not what i proposed
<asac> with nothing else ... except maybe one or two apps
<ogra_> i proposed one image for each big change
<asac> well, you say those components need to be changed
<ogra_> not one for all of them
<asac> for me its one shot and we have all the bits so close nearby that we can just do them together
<didrocks> adding the dee safe change as a bonus
<asac> in that way we avoid problems, know that everything works etc.
<ogra_> MM+Mir sounds like a massive landing
<ogra_> you will never be able to identify the breakage in there
<asac> mir goes in now
<ogra_> good
<asac> so next time it has zero changes ... just the transition
<asac> when we update platform-api and MM
<asac> anyway. mir is now in proposed... tomorrow we clear that
<ogra_> right, but we wont have an image to test Mir alone
<asac> and then things can move normal
<asac> right. we have to make compromises on what we risk and what not due to our inability to produce images en mass :)
<asac> lets see tomorrow
<asac> i am sure this is a non-argument
<ogra_> we'll see ... once we have to untangle :)
<asac> we dont have platform-api, nor android changes ready and tested from the look
<asac> so they are not really candidates for tomorrow morning imgae
<doanac> balloons: thanks!
<asac> that has new unity8 and mir
<ogra_> asac, no, rsalveti wanted to upload tonight so i can pull it into the next image
<asac> i think we should leave it with that
<asac> it will not go in
<asac> due to proposed blockage
<asac> anyway
<ogra_> asac, we try to schedule our workjtime effectively
<ogra_> that just wastes a day of someone
<asac> rsalveti: cant we do android and platform-api together? imo its a nice immutable entity that you can test and when ready just upload
<ogra_> asac, we have to do platform-api and android together
<asac> andropid, platform-api and MM ... just prep all together if its just 1 day aehda
<ogra_> the change requires both
<cjwatson> what proposed blockage?  neither unity8 nor mir should be blocked
<ogra_> and android+platform-api is a prerequisite to MM
<asac> cjwatson: how I understood didrocks we expect mir to be blocked in proposed until tomorrow
<asac> if not we probably want to make it so
<didrocks> it will be blocked
<didrocks> but I added a hint for security
<asac> nice
<didrocks> cjwatson: mir needs new xserver
<asac> right
<asac> :)
<didrocks> and old libmirclient2 isn't coinstallable with libmirclient3
<didrocks> and I think xserver-xorg is blocked by beta freeze
<cjwatson> didrocks: oh right, that'll need to be post-beta then surely?
<didrocks> right?
<didrocks> yeah, post-beta I guess
<ogra_> friday then
<ogra_> :(
<cjwatson> maybe mid-Thu
<asac> didrocks: hmm.
<ogra_> awkward day to land such a big thing
<cjwatson> there'll be a point when we know we aren't respinning any more
<didrocks> cjwatson: the xserver-xorg change doesn't impact desktop
<asac> didrocks: we somehow need to be able to get platform-api in before... :/
<didrocks> so we can maybe see to sneak it in if a respin is in order
<asac> that would be cooler :)
<cjwatson> didrocks: well
<lool> jdstrand: so retrospectively I should NOT have seeded it
<cjwatson> didrocks: you know what "doesn't affect <foo>" changes are like
<lool> two errors in a row
<didrocks> asac: well, this is way out of my hand if you didn't notice ;)
<lool> I think I'm done for today
<rsalveti> asac: we can do both in one shot, yes
<cjwatson> didrocks: I think you'd be wary if you had a major release in two days
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, I know about even a one character change ;)
<jdstrand> lool: in a meeting, will be back in a minute
<didrocks> just trying to accomodate all requests incoming
<didrocks> people want to do foo with bar
<seb128> asac, so, I need another settings landing, how do I queue for that?
<didrocks> when they are incompatible
<didrocks> anyway way
<seb128> asac, we have some fixes and bluetooth settings that landed today
<asac> seb128: people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<asac> seb128: if you see it there or expect it to show up soon there, just add a landing ask.
<seb128> asac, that's in some google doc right? (I think I read about that in my thousand emails read post holidays today)
<ogra_> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=1
<ogra_> this one
<asac> seb128: if you want to accellerate and since you are a core-dev and we allow core-devs to do their own testing as we trust them, you can also help by running all autopilot tests that we identify before requesting and then we can just land it together with whatever the next image is
<asac> seb128: but its important that we coordinate the timing anyway - but in this case it will just help us to not test :)
<asac> so its faster
<seb128> asac, how do I know what autopilot tests have been identified?
<seb128> or to run
<didrocks> asac: we can't freeze some part of the distro and not the other thinking that things will still fly
<didrocks> and adding transitions on top of that ;)
<asac> didrocks: well, in this case we could continue working if we delist the mir transition again
<didrocks> asac: delisting it would mean 5 hours of work lost
<didrocks> thanks but no thanks
<asac> didrocks: lost?
<didrocks> yeah, then Mir continues
<didrocks> or the platform change
<didrocks> and again, you get FTBFS and other issues
<asac> cjwatson: so any final call on wehther we can let it in or not from release team perspective? i guess if we let it in, we should do that sooner rather than later
<asac> cjwatson: happy to wait for you guys to investigate etc.
<asac> didrocks: where is the debdiff in case?
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6150992/
<cjwatson> asac: best ask infinity, he's coordinating the beta and independent of what I think of the change it would need to be run past him to make sure it doesn't disrupt respins
<asac> infinity: ^^
<asac> infinity: so we have an xserver-xorg update in the proposed net that touches exclusively mir stuff
<asac> infinity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6150992/
<asac> infinity: it would help unblock our multimedia work etc. to propagate into our images and archive etc.
<didrocks> (we will have, I have to push it once Mir is published in proposed)
<didrocks> asac: however, we want to unblock it to transition to the release pocket once we move Mir there as well
<didrocks> (tomorrow morning, right?)
<asac> didrocks: we want to unblock it
<didrocks> (I added a hint just in case to block Mir)
<asac> so we can continue to land our touch image stuff
<didrocks> ok, so Mir in the release pocket now?
 * didrocks removes his hint then
<asac> didrocks: you say that you tested it?
<asac> if you feel its not well enough tested, then lets not unhint it
<asac> we do a run tomorrow
<didrocks> asac: I would prefer someone confirming tomorrow
<asac> didrocks: i didnt get that you switched topics. sorry
<asac> didrocks: right. then leave the safety belt in
<didrocks> asac: I didn't test it, we are using surfaceflingers
<asac> however, we need to unblock this xserver thing i guess
<lool> ok, I'm going off, see you guys tomorrow
<asac> lool: bye!
<didrocks> see you lool
<asac> didrocks: right. so the mir upload... could it be done in a manner that it doesnt depend on the latest xserver?
<infinity> asac: Is it in -proposed yet?
<asac> didrocks: guess not
<asac> infinity: in a few minutes
<infinity> asac: Once it's uploaded and built, we can talk about it. :P
<asac> infinity: if you say you are willing to consider it?
<asac> infinity: its built afaik... just binary copy
<ogra_> infinity, it comes from a CI PPA
<infinity> asac: (I'm likely to let it slide in if we have Other Reasons for respins, which we likely will)
<cjwatson> mir might be, I doubt xorg-server does?
<didrocks> asac: well, they broke the libmirclient ABI
<didrocks> and libmirclient2 isn't coinstallable with libmirclient3
<didrocks> so no
<asac> infinity: can we land it in the archive and dont respin? e.g. we dont care if this is on the image
<asac> so only if you respin you pick it up
<asac> didrocks: is xserver built?
<asac> or does it need building?
<ogra_> desktop will see a bunch of respins soon i would guess
<didrocks> asac: xorg-server isn't daily releasing, it will rebuilt in the proposed pocket once I'll upload it
<asac> right
<didrocks> but RAOF didn't bump the build-dep, so I need to wait for Mir to be published in proposed
<asac> didrocks: so sounds infinity is willing to slip it in if its build
<asac> i believe he might slip it in the archvie and just pick it up in case a rebuild happens
<didrocks> so I should remove the Mir hint
<didrocks> (to block it)
<asac> didrocks: you can bump the build dep manually?
<asac> or are you using a tool for that?
<didrocks> asac: I can bump the build-dep manually, but not sure the xorg guys will like that
<cjwatson> didrocks: proposed-migration almost certainly won't migrate mir to release until xorg-server is also ready
<cjwatson> didrocks: so I doubt your hint makes any difference
<asac> right
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, as mentionned, it was just a second safety belt in case I missed anything
<cjwatson> xserver-xorg-xmir is from xorg-server source and Depends: libmirclient2; as long as mir has stopped building libmirclient2, that'll be sufficient to block it
<didrocks> cjwatson: right, it's just as I'm not an expert on the britney side, I prefered to ensure another way. Let me remove the hint then
<didrocks> (done)
<asac> didrocks: can you check with ricmm on this platform-api changes?
<asac> maybe they are just adding a new symbol
<didrocks> cjwatson: it does block it because libmirclient3 and libmirclient2 are not coinstallable?
<asac> so they wouldnt even be blocked
<didrocks> asac: platform-api depends on latest Mir
<asac> didrocks: the new platform-api chagne coming for MM?
<didrocks> asac: we need Mir to be in to get any version of platform-api passing britney
<cjwatson> didrocks: no, because Ubuntu's proposed-migration configuration requires all NBS to be removable before promoting something
<didrocks> cjwatson: ah, so all transitions need to be done?
<cjwatson> didrocks: Yes
<didrocks> so that's what I was telling during the Boston sprint
<didrocks> and infinity yelled at me telling it wasn't the case :)
 * didrocks not so crazy then
<cjwatson> It's almost true.  Build-Depends aren't considered for this purpose (though usually don't matter)
<asac> rsalveti: when is your platformn-api, android and MM pack ready?
<cjwatson> And it's also possible to force things in cases where we disagree with the default rule
<asac> you think earliest tomorrow?
<cjwatson> So infinity isn't entirely wrong - but the default is as I describe
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, makes sense. So we do have to transition everything in proposed anyway in most of the case
<didrocks> (having the libs coinstallable or not don't change a thing)
<cjwatson> If what you were saying is that proposed-migration is getting in your way because you have to resolve all transitions (a viewpoint which I've heard from desktop people before now), then infinity was right to call you out on it as an overstatement :)
<cjwatson> didrocks: Having the libraries coinstallable is still very strongly recommended, because it makes upgrades saner
<asac> infinity: ok i take that as a "yes, we most likely slip this in at the first possible moment (either for a respin or for a landing without respin) once the binaries are there etc.... blah blah blah"...
<asac> :)
<infinity> cjwatson: I question your view of reality.  No one forced in corosync (for instance) did they, but it has NBS on the NBS report.
<rsalveti> asac: in 2~3 hours
<didrocks> cjwatson: I was just mentionning that the transition needs to happen before migration, what infinity told me I was wrong on ;)
<asac> rsalveti: can you check with didrocks about your platform-api changes
<asac> rsalveti: he worried that this will reset his mir work done
<asac> he is
<didrocks> asac: it won't reset, it's in proposed already :p
<cjwatson> infinity: I think that generally happens in cases of alternatives and recommendations and such, but there does seem to be the odd bug
<asac> didrocks: ah ok. then ok
<cjwatson> infinity: But I've also definitely seen the code working as I intended when I wrote it :)
<rsalveti> I'll do a heads up here once we're good to land them
<asac> rsalveti: right. might be that you guys are stuck until friday  :)
<asac> in proposed
<cjwatson> infinity: I should probably debug corosync et al
<asac> we try to sneak it in though
<rsalveti> right
<infinity> cjwatson: Sometimes it's alternatives but, yeah, that specific case doesn't look to be.
<cjwatson> infinity: One thing that can sometimes happen is that proposed-migration decides that it can trade one uninstallable for another
<didrocks> at least, the rule is simple and understandable, finishing any transition first
<infinity> cjwatson: Ahh, that could be.
<cjwatson> infinity: Or, if a package is already uninstallable, swapping out an NBS binary from under it makes no odds
<infinity> didrocks: Sure, regardless of the mechanics, doing transitions in proposed is the right thing to do.
<cjwatson> This is why I tend to look very dimly upon suggestions that it's clever to force proposed-migration to have temporary uninstallables
<cjwatson> Because it can make it take worse decisions elsewhere
<cjwatson> And why we ought to get britney's view of uninstallables to zero :)
<asac> cjwatson: what page has those uninstallables?
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt lists the count in a rather telegraphic form.  I'm not actually sure we have a proper report of all of them, unfortunately.  http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck/ used to work ...
<cjwatson> I should sort that out and report it somewhere
<cjwatson> Maybe snakefruit can manage a full britney report-only run on universe
<cjwatson> Will try tomorrow
<asac> probably scary to see :)
<asac> hehe
<infinity> That would be lovely.
<asac> or maybe not
<cjwatson> It shouldn't be terrible.  82 on i386
<infinity> No, you're right, it'll be scary, but the more of those we fix, the better off we are going forward.
<cjwatson> We still need the separate main/restricted-only run to ensure closure
<infinity> When we first did this a couple of cycles ago, one goal was to make the release pocket entirely consistent, so britney could actually do its job correctly.
<asac> obviously useful, yes.
<didrocks> asac: ok, bumped the build-dep and pushed xorg-server
<asac> nice
<didrocks> (even if the xorg guys are not happy, anyway ;))
<didrocks> so everything that needed to be in proposed is in proposed
<asac> didrocks: what is the ETA for build time you think?
<didrocks> in publication or building
<didrocks> asac: I would say once Mir is published in proposed, it's ~30 minutes
<didrocks> from what I saw on the actual build time on all archs
<asac> didrocks: for building? how about xorg? how long does that take on armhf?
<infinity> cjwatson: Did we still want to try to teach britney about components and the ogre model, or just handwave until archive reorg solves all the world's problems?
<didrocks> asac: I'm talking about xorg
<asac> 30 minutes? nice
<didrocks> xorg build time
<cjwatson> infinity: handwave.  I looked at it and it was a right pain to implement.
<didrocks> ok, time to really EOD now
<asac> ogra_: dashboard sneak looks pretty good. well known unity8 crash (that is now fixed in archive)
<didrocks> see you guys
<cjwatson> didrocks: mir is published
<ogra_> asac, i'm missing mako
<didrocks> cjwatson: great, nice timing!
<cjwatson> didrocks: (bonus of switching to snakefruit today: rmadison is not intolerably slow)
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, I made the same remark on my side ;)
<infinity> There should be many bonuses.
<asac> ogra_: well, thats a timing thing. who knows what mako was doing :)
<asac> probably drinking a beer or two :)
<infinity> cjwatson: Say, now that we have snakefruit, should we switch britney to being a push trigger from the publisher instead of the bizarre polling of rsync?
<asac> plars: ^^ can you check if 61 image is going nicely?
<infinity> cjwatson: Close that loop as tight as we can?
<asac> i see the known unity8 crash on maguro so far... just checking on mako and how its going
<cjwatson> infinity: Yeah, we should do that
 * asac likes the marketing sound of "make it push trigger" :)
<infinity> cjwatson: If it's pushed literally right after the dists.new->dists copy, there's a fair chance it'll always finish-and-promote before the next publisher.
<cjwatson> infinity: That'd require a bit of work
<plars> asac: odd, I didn't see the notification pop up on it
<cjwatson> I think the triggers we have at the moment are after germinate
<asac> plars: notification?
<plars> asac: it's running on maguro, mako needed to be restarted
<asac> plars: you have that?
<asac> plars: ok thanks
<infinity> cjwatson: The mirror triggers are, yeah.
<asac> plars: where do we expect notifications to go out about mako problems?
<cjwatson> infinity: Well
<cjwatson> infinity: There's finalize.d - we can put something before germinate though it'd still be after ls-lR
<cjwatson> (yes yes I know you desperately want to kill that)
<plars> asac: I got a new traceback from phablet-network on mako, not clear why though
<plars> asac: it's retrying now though
<cjwatson> that'd be about 2.5 minutes slower than necessary
<cjwatson> with no loss of functionality we could move ls-lR into finalize.d and put a snakefruit trigger before it
<infinity> cjwatson: Right before germinate would work for now.
<plars> asac: cjohnston has a script that looks for new images and sends out an email to a few of us that watch the jobs... nothing official. It's just something he has running at home, but it could be down since he's not at home right now.
<cjwatson> 2013-09-24 17:38:06 DEBUG   Moving the new dists into place...
<cjwatson> 2013-09-24 17:38:06 DEBUG   Creating ls-lR.gz...
<infinity> cjwatson: And moving ls-LR too, sure.
<cjwatson> so that would do the job
<plars> asac: I've always said it would be nice if we had real notifications when builds are triggered, but I've been told that's not easily done
<cjwatson> huh, why is xorg-server/armhf failing
<asac> hmmmmm
<cjwatson> ubuntu-archive@snakefruit:~$ chdist apt-get saucy-proposed-armhf build-dep xorg-server
<cjwatson> is happy
<infinity> cjwatson: Just arch skew?
<ogra_> plars, its not really hard either ... but it requires someone to have the time for it
<asac> plars: you ask for notifications from our image production server when we finished producing an image, correct?
 * infinity checks on real hardware.
<cjwatson> it's build-dep analysis, it shouldn't make a difference ...
<ogra_> asac, i read "triggered" as in started
<cjwatson> infinity: I have to go for dinner, so I'll leave it with you
<ogra_> probably the omap4 hackery ?
<asac> ogra_: might be more interesting to know when it finished or failed imo :)
<infinity> The omap4 hackery is about to die.
<ogra_> asac, we ahve mails for failures
<ogra_> infinity, ??
<infinity> But that shouldn't make a difference here, I'd think.
<asac> ogra_: and on successes?
<ogra_> infinity, panda desktop going away ?
<asac> i think we want mails going somewhere for those too :)
<asac> basically: we always get a mail at the end :)
<ogra_> asac, silence ... as every good unix program :)
<infinity> ogra_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2013-September/002598.html
<cjwatson> ogra_: chdist apt-get saucy-proposed-armhf build-dep <foo> should usually always match what the LP builders see ...
<cjwatson> (as ubuntu-archive@snakefruit, because it has up-to-date dists)
<cjwatson> anyway, food
<infinity> Hrm.  Works here too.
<infinity> Cute, fails on all arches.
 * infinity tries a cleaner chroot. :P
<ogra_> infinity, ah, sad ...
<ogra_> infinity, i wish we haad decided that earlier ... there were manweeks spent on making the setup work
<infinity> Oh, derp.
<infinity> cjwatson: Someone newed libmirclient3 to universe, that's all.
 * infinity fixes.
<plars> asac: things are actually looking pretty great on maguro, only one failure so far (unity - systemsettle-after) http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4425/
<plars> asac: we still have a crash file there though
<asac> right. the fix landed after the image
<asac> so should be gone next time
<infinity> cjwatson: "someone" being the autolander combined with copy bugs/misfeatures.
<infinity> Anyhow, fixed now.
<plars> asac: so, unsurprisingly, apport was the cpu-eater :)
<jdstrand> lool: ok, I'm back. what is the issue?
<cjohnston> plars: i got an email about an hour ago
<infinity> ogra_: I tried to push the decision before people spent time on it, and there was much handwaving and waffling. :/
<ogra_> yeah
<infinity> ogra_: This time around, I got my point across.  Such is the life of software development, I suppose.  If it wasn't for wasted time, half of us would be unemployed.
<ogra_> well, i saw how hard it was for mlankhorst to get it working
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> yeah
<jfunk> sergiusens, I've got 2 of my team looking into it, if you want to join #ubuntu-quality they can keep you posted on updates
<jfunk> or they can post their results to the defect itself
<plars> asac: music-app and calendar still fail the same number of tests as before
<asac> plars: i think music-app regressed in two ways: a) tests and b) complete bustage
<asac> i think b) was fixed
<asac> at least we got an update
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130924.changes
<plars> asac: yeah, it's the same failures on both
<asac> balloons: ^^ music-app tests seem to be still similarly unhappy
<asac> thanks
<balloons> asac, ty. music app is a known breakage caused by app changes and is being worked on. calendar though makes me sad to see failing, but has had no changes
<asac> balloons: calendar app was broken since friday or thu
<asac> i think
<asac> afaik
<asac> plars knows for sure
<balloons> yes, afaik it did go green for one run after being fixed, but maybe I'm dreaming
<plars> balloons: yeah, we do occasionally see calendar go green, I think we decided they were just flaky or timing sensitive or something: http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-mako-smoke-calendar-app-autopilot/99/console
<balloons> plars, yes, but the 2 tests that are failing are different than before it went green.. anyway, it's running the same code.. swipe forward or backward.. so wild
<fginther> cyphermox, the wallpapers mp has merged
<asac> balloons: so what does calendar app use? is there anything underneath that could hav chnaged and caused damage to it?
<sergiusens> jfunk, thanks
<balloons> asac, yea, that's kind of the question. I have to go find the old logs real quick, but it appears the initial timeout issue isn't the case any longer. 2 of the 4 tests pass, and they are identical code with only the parameter changing
<asac> balloons: when was last change of that package?
<asac> can we rule out that there was a landing after thu?
<asac> or on thu
<asac> balloons: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130917.1.changes
<asac> there was an update
<asac> calendar-app from 0.4bzr114saucy0 to 0.4bzr117saucy0
<asac> that was on thu ... so would fit in what i said above
<cyphermox> fginther: ack
<cyphermox> we can start thinking about landing it now
<asac> balloons: rss reader changd here: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130919.changes
<balloons> asac, the update on thursday was intended to fix things. Olivier figured out there was a long running query causing the screen to lock and the tests to fail :) That w as fixed in the thursday commit
<balloons> my expectation was everything should work, but only having 2 fail is baffling
<balloons> I've been looking at the music app though, not calendar
<balloons> so since it's failing today too, I guess it must be something that will continue to happen
<ogra_> asac, manual test of 61 on maguro seems good ... the messaging indicator icon doesnt change color ... apart from that i has no issues
<ogra_> *had
<asac> ogra_: messaging indicator?
<ogra_> yeah, see -touch
<ogra_> popey verifies on mako
<asac> ogra_: let jfunk know... he has a better overview to make a relative prioritization
<asac> ogra_: guess he would liek a bug or sonmething with a screenshot :)
<doanac> plars: a question about our setup_jenkins.py script.
<ogra_> well, a screenshot will be pointless :)
<ogra_> it simply doesnt change the icon if there is an SMS
<ogra_> or a missed call or whatever
<asac> alex-abreu: you are doing webapps right?
<asac> alex-abreu: the ones that we see staged here: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<asac> alex-abreu: 1. are they a) for desktop or b) touch or c) both ... and 2. are they good for landing?
<asac> (on image)
<alex-abreu> asac, yes
<alex-abreu> asac, desktop  / yes
 * jfunk waits to be asked
<alex-abreu> asac, unity-webapps-qml is for touch also though
<asac> alex-abreu: the desktop ones ... are they on the desktop image? or just in the archive?
<alex-abreu> asac, archive
<asac> ogra_: so we still dont have the requestors back :)
<asac> how bad
 * asac wonders if his ffox deletes those automatically
<ogra_> jfunk, this one seems to be for you ... according to asac  :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1229898
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229898 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "does not update icon for missed calls or messages on image #61" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> asac, yeah, thats really bad ... it must be possible to fish that out of the history somehoe
<asac> ogra_: if noone deleted or moved rows
<asac> we could probably copy the column
<asac> and just paste it :)
<jfunk> ogra_, asac - what does it mean - for me?  If it's triage related perhaps not a good idea, if you need to confirm it then let's talk
<asac> and of course only if the revision thing works
<ogra_> jfunk, popey can confirm it, he is testing on mako ...
<asac> jfunk: not sure, thought you would be the one having the best overview of bugs found during testing and hence could take this into your list for relative prioritization :)
<ogra_> jfunk, i'm not sure why i was supposed to point you to it ... ask asac :)
<asac> not sure how to get a prioritization on this right now :)
<popey> confirmed
 * asac tries to be the revision king
<ogra_> well, its not an awful bug per-se ... everything still works ... but its an awful bug for an enduser for sure
<popey> you'll get jono moaning he wont see texts from his wife ☻
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1229898
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229898 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "does not update icon for missed calls or messages on image #61" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<asac> didnt he complain on last build?
<ogra_> in case you missed it above
<ogra_> asac, dont you managers always complain ?
<asac> ogra_: i dont understan... even the very latest revision
<asac> still has the requestors
<asac> wow
<asac> maybe its my browser after all... :)
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> its gone here too
<asac> thats impossible :)
<ogra_> i see an empty column C
<asac> look at the revision history... there is NO change after the lats one... and that has all names :)
 * asac senses a forever removed on top bug
<jfunk> asac, sure - I think we bit off more than anticipated when trying to create a list of defects for prioritization, I spent a day picking the ones that appeared important from avengers/qateam etc and reaslized it wasn't a scalable approach - so now I am encouraging defect discovered to get triaged immediately by the discoverers - perhaps this will not work either, but we need to do find a scalable approach, ideas?
<popey> ogra_: already done
 * ogra_ hugs popey 
<popey> launching music from the dash doesn't play it
<popey> it launches the music app, just doesn't play
<ogra_> lool, ^^^
<ogra_> was that supposed to work ?
 * ogra_ thought upstart-app=launch made it in
<asac> jfunk: i think its natural that you cant do prioritization suggestions after such a short time
<ogra_> and i dont think you can easily do it without developers
<ogra_> there must be some communication about them
<asac> popey: a regression?
<asac> jfunk: lets talk more about it
<popey> no
<asac> ok then its not worrying me so much
<lool> popey: for me it launches the music-app, but then the music-app toggles pause/play all the time
<asac> sad for the individual fate of music experience, but the train can keep going :)
<lool> popey: check running processes, do you see the cmdline which was used?
<asac> popey: sure its not a user not handling his device correct? :)
<asac> maybe you need to push harder :)|
<lool> I have to reflash, I had installed various crap to rebuild xorg-server
<asac> omg
<popey> phablet   2265  1.3  5.5 346844 106456 ?       Tsl  19:06   0:08 /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene /usr/share/music-app/music-app.qml --file=/home/phablet/Music/Tracy Chapman/Tracy Chapman/Tracy Chapman - Fast Car.mp3 --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/music-app.desktop
<asac> i didnt realize we are building xorg natively and that lool might use his phone for building it :/
 * asac will get nightmares aggain
<lool> popey: can you check /proc/2265/cmdline with vi
<ogra_> asac, dont get nightmares ... fix them, get lool a chromebook ;)
<lool> popey: you should see ^@ for \0 between args
<asac> i guess a burning phone that cant be used to test a critical landing will be in the nightmare :)
<asac> just because it built xorg :)
<popey> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene^@/usr/share/music-app/music-app.qm
<popey> l^@--file=/home/phablet/Music/Tracy Chapman/Tracy Chapman/Tracy Chapman - Fast C
<popey> ar.mp3^@--desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/music-app.desktop^@
<lool> popey: this should be ^@--file=/home/phablet/Music/Tracy Chapman/Tracy Chapman/Tracy Chapman - Fast Car.mp3^@
<lool> popey: right, so that's all correct and problem is in music-app then
<popey> thanks lool
<lool> popey: I had to rever to an older music-app to test this recently
<lool> popey: maybe try downgrading to this one https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+files/music-app_0.6bzr117saucy0_all.deb
<lool> it mostly worked for me
<lool> I'm reflashing
<asac> lool: didnt you say you wouldnt come back 2-3 hours ago? :)
<lool> asac: I had to pickup a device in my office, the laptop wasn't suspended
<lool> I thought I'd check if I had pings ;-)
<lool> pings == love
<lool> or sometimes pings == slaps
<asac> lesson learned: dont pick up devices that are in the office :)
<asac> now go away...nothing can be done on music in case its not fixed
<asac> most likely its just popey spreading confusion anyway :-P
<lool> nah
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> popey, just use rad.io and stop reporting bugs :P
<popey> hah
<popey> I can file you some rad.io bugs if you like ‽
<ogra_> lol
<popey> bug 1229905
<ubot5> bug 1229905 in Ubuntu Music App "Launch song from dash doesn't play the song" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229905
 * popey runs away
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> asac, 10 fails on maguro (just done with the tests it seems)
<asac> ogra_: yeah. the regressions are in community apps though
<asac> plars: did you give all of them a second chance already?
<asac> i have zero control over those
<asac> core apps
<plars> asac: still doing a few, and mako is still rerunning
<plars> asac: on maguro, I restarted rssreader and weather-app
<asac> plars: but on maguro we see final standings on dash?
<asac> kk
<plars> asac: unity *did* pass on mako, so I could retry and see what we get on maguro, but we know why the systemsettle there failed so I don't think it's that big of a deal really - I think the crash files are more important on that one
<asac> plars: unity is fine
<asac> we know the bug and its supposed to be fixed in trunk
<plars> asac:  is it the "unity and homescope crashers" line on the pipeline?
<robru> fginther, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/webapps-applications/stop-conflict-with-unity-asset-pool/+merge/187304 just wondering why there's a delay in landing this branch? other merges I've done today landed in less time, but this one is urgent. please take a look if you can, thanks.
<fginther> robru, it's in the middle of the last build. should be done soon
<robru> fginther, great, thanks
<asac> plars: yeah.. thats the one
<asac> plars: so only core apps have regressions?
<asac> ogra_: guessw we want to release that
<asac> popey: &
<popey> yup
<ogra_> 263 ?
<ogra_> whats missing on mako
<plars> asac: weather and music on mako, on maguro it's unity (crashers), calendar (seen before), rssreader, and music/weather
<ogra_> asac, so release ?
<ogra_> wow, mako has 266 tests ?
<ogra_> thats new
<asac> ogra_: seems so
<rsalveti> popey: bug 1229905 works after updating the music-app
<ubot5> bug 1229905 in Ubuntu Music App "Launch song from dash doesn't play the song" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229905
<asac> ogra_: do it
<rsalveti> with latest version from the ppa
<ogra_> asac, ok, releasing then
<asac> we need to get the core apps somehow under control
<rsalveti> but still, there's another bug that you can open quite many different music-apps in parallel
<infinity> asac: You're not getting xorg-server in any time soon, unless people finish that transition.
<infinity> Trying easy from autohinter: mir/0.0.11+13.10.20130924.1-0ubuntu1 unity-system-compositor/0.0.1+13.10.20130924.1-0ubuntu1 unity-mir/0.1+13.10.20130924-0ubuntu1 xorg-server/2:1.14.2.901-2ubuntu5
<infinity> leading: mir,unity-system-compositor,unity-mir,xorg-server
<infinity> start: 408+0: i-82:a-38:a-32:p-42:a-214
<infinity> orig: 408+0: i-82:a-38:a-32:p-42:a-214
<infinity> easy: 439+0: i-94:a-48:a-41:p-42:a-214
<infinity>     * i386: indicators-client, libplatform-api1-dev, libplatform-api1-doc, libubuntu-application-api-mirclient1, libubuntu-application-api-mirserver1, libubuntu-platform-api1-dev, libunity-mir-dev, libunity-mir1, qthybris, qtubuntu-android, unity8, unity8-autopilot
<infinity>     * amd64: indicators-client, libplatform-api1-dev, libubuntu-application-api-mirclient1, libubuntu-application-api-mirserver1, libunity-mir-dev, libunity-mir1, qthybris, qtubuntu-android, ubuntu-touch, unity8
<infinity>     * armhf: indicators-client, libplatform-api1-dev, libubuntu-application-api-mirclient1, libubuntu-application-api-mirserver1, libunity-mir-dev, libunity-mir1, qthybris, qtubuntu-android, unity8
<asac> infinity: from what i know didrocks uploadde the mir stuff
<infinity> FAILED
<infinity> (ie: updating mir and xorg causes a bunch of other stuff to become broken)
<asac> so we have build failures?
<ogra_> asac, done
<popey> rsalveti: sweet, look forward to that in the next image
<asac> infinity: maybe caused by something similar like we had with xorg (odd build-dep resolution?)
<ogra_> popey, can you announce 20130923/61 ?
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> popey, can you announce 20130924/61 ?
<ogra_> sorry
<asac> ogra_: can you check if the britney output
<infinity> asac: I don't see any build failures here.  Let me see if I can unwind this.
<popey> ogra_: sire
<popey> er
<asac> ogra_: indicates something that could easily be resolved
<asac> ?
<popey> sure
<infinity> unity8-private : Depends: libdee-qt5-3 (>= 3.3+13.10.20130924.2) but 3.2+13.10.20130821.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<lool> popey: ok, I've installed the image and my brain kicked into motion when I reread your symptoms
<lool> popey: your bug was actually known, but I didn't map to it because I thought it was yet another launch issue
<ogra_> asac, sorry, no clue about Mir deps and i dont want to mess it up more than it is
<lool> popey: try launching music files fomr the *Home* scope instead of Music scope
<infinity> asac: Looks like this stack was built against a newer version of dee-qt that wasn't copied over from the PPA.
<lool> popey: the fix is even ready and in PPA, but we couldn't land it because we couldn't land Mir
<lool> popey: I'll dup your bug against hte right one
<infinity> asac: Another fail for building in PPAs instead of the archive. :/
<ogra_> lool, heh
<popey> lool: that was from home scope
<ogra_> lool, we still cant land Mir it seems
<lool> popey: it works for me from home scope, by home scope I mean the one also listing apps
<fginther> 33333333
<asac> infinity: is it just one thing that b-deps on that?
<asac> if so wemight want to do a zero-change upload
<infinity> asac: It's not a build-dep, it's a runtime dep.
<lool> popey: I can open a regular flac file or a mp3 file with weird chars, both play
<asac> infinity: probably coming in from a -dev :)
<popey> not here ☹
<ogra_> popey, use wrod chars ?
<ogra_> *weird
<lool> popey: what happens if you run the music-app cmd from ps yourself?
<asac> infinity: who depends on the libdee-dev i wonder... :) that one we could rebuild to resolve this, right?
<popey> spaces, nothing else odd
<infinity> asac: It would make more sense to get them to copy dee-qt as well.
<ogra_> asac, we could possibly copy dee, but thats also used on desktop in unity7
<asac> infinity: we havent tested that and dont know the impact
<lool> phablet   3354  3.0  4.1 378736 78788 ?        Tsl  20:36   0:05      \_ /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene /usr/share/music-app/music-app.qml --file=/home/phablet/Music/11 Novembre 1918-58'50''.mp3 --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/music-app.desktop
<asac> infinity: it might bust the desktop :)
<lool> I have spaces and single quotes
<asac> infinity: let me see
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<infinity> asac: Only unity8 and qtdeclarative5-friends0.2 use dee-qt, hard to break the desktop with it.
<lool> popey: could be another upgrade bug then
<popey> this is a clean phone
<asac> ogra_: can you check if anything produced by dee-qt is on the touch?
<ogra_> for sure
 * popey installs 61 on his main phone
<popey> blimey, only 16.5 MB
<asac> ogra_: for sure it is on or for sure i can check?
<ogra_> both ...
<asac> cant we ban those kind of things that have weird names :)?
<ogra_> i'm pretty sure its there
<asac> :-P
<ogra_> checking :)
<infinity> asac: Of course something produced by dee-qt is on touch, unity8 depends on it. :P
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# dpkg -l |grep dee
<ogra_> ii  gir1.2-dee-1.0                                        1.2.6+13.10.20130904-0ubuntu1               armhf        GObject introspection data for the Dee library
<ogra_> ii  libdee-1.0-4                                          1.2.6+13.10.20130904-0ubuntu1               armhf        model to synchronize multiple instances over DBus - shared lib
<ogra_> ii  libdee-qt5-3:armhf                                    3.2+13.10.20130821.1-0ubuntu1               armhf        Qt5 binding for Dee - shared library
<ogra_> ii  qtdeclarative5-dee-plugin                             3.2+13.10.20130821.1-0ubuntu1               armhf        Qt 5 QML plugin for Dee
<ogra_> but if infinity is sure it doesnt stretch into desktop. lets just do it
<asac> no
<asac> that will bust us
<asac> i am sure
<ogra_> i guess desktop only uses dee
<ogra_> not the qt one
<asac> without testing we cant take this
<asac> need unity8 autopilot suite
<asac> at least
<infinity> unity8 was tested against the new dee-qt (obviously), not the old one.
<infinity> Since it can't install with the old one.
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i'm pretty sure whoever tested just installed the ppa
<infinity> How the autolander is letting people land mismatched things like this, I don't know.  Seems like a massive design flaw.
<infinity> Or was someone trying to outsmart it and push individual components manually?
<infinity> Can we again discuss how silly it is trying to break up landings into tiny sets? :)
<lool> it relies on a static hierarchic definition of stacks that should not allow this, but I guess the fact it's manually managed and that we land other things in other ways in the PPA and in the archive might break it too
<asac> so is that thing pulling in the ui-toolkit?
<asac> its int he same stack
<asac> infinity: is there a way that you can check that you can copy over just that dee-qt5 thing from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages
<asac> and that we dont start pulling more stuff in afterwards?
<asac> like the whole ui-toolkit and stuff?
<infinity> The easiest way for me to manually test that would be to just copy it and see what britney says.
<infinity> Going through all the deps by hand would be time consuming.
<ogra_> do it ...
<ogra_> britney will shield us and it is messed up right now anyway
<infinity> I wonder if doing a by-hand copy will confuse the autolanding thingee completely.
<ogra_> that might be indeed
<infinity> We'll find out.
 * ogra_ guesses an archive upload might be better
<infinity> I'd rather hinder the autolander than have it hinder me.
<infinity> ogra_: An archive upload will also stop the autolander, so meh.  These binaries were the ones tested.
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> infinity: ok can we try? and throw it out if its not good?
<asac> thanks
<infinity> Copied.
<infinity> asac: There's no throwing out, per se.  Version can't go backward.
<infinity> On the other hand, it can't get more broken than it is.
<lool> popey: same on your phone?
<popey> hmm?
<popey> sorry, too many similar conversations in multiple channels is confusing my little brain
<fginther> robru, with the target_branch change to cordova-ubuntu, we're no longer processing merge proposals on the main trunk. Is it ok to enable this in stacks/head/webapp.cfg?
<robru> fginther, yeah, should be fine. want me to do it?
<fginther> robru, sure, if you have time :-)
<robru> fginther, I am just waiting for a sloow build, so I have lots of time ;-)
<sergiusens> fginther, hey, can you later check why this hasn't reported back yet? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/notes-app/click/+merge/187036
<asac> infinity: good to know ... did britney like the copy?
<asac> :)
<asac> oh its running autopkg tests ... it seems
<ogra_> asac, so ... cron ?
<fginther> robru, there has been a huge spike in merge proposals lately, builders have been slammed
<robru> fginther, ahhh, ok. well the one i needed already landed, so that's good. thanks.
<robru> fginther, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro-config/autoland-cordova-trunk/+merge/187354 is this what you want?
<asac> ogra_: i dont know... i dont like cron. its an arbitraryt cut at a random non-predictable state
<ogra_> asac, oh, and on a sidenote, lightdm is fixed
<asac> ogra_: noone earlier awawke?
<asac> ogra_: i dont believe it until this has gone through testing by 4 eyes :)
<asac> we cant afford another broken landing attempt :-P
<ogra_> asac, well, whats the wors that happens ? we throw away the image and build a new one
<asac> ogra_: it could also be the last image we will be able to produce for a couple of days :)
<asac> ogra_: well, it might bust our phones for instance
<infinity> asac: dee-qt at least fixed the mistake, and made unity8 happy.  Harder to unsnag why mir/xorg don't want to migrate (could unwind to any number of other beta blocks, I suppose).
<asac> in lab
<asac> ogra_: and we have to wait half day before we can reset them :/
<infinity> asac: Can we get back to why it matters if something is in proposed for a couple of days? :)
<asac> infinity: because we want to work in the archive :)
<infinity> asac: proposed is the archive.
<infinity> I don't know why people seem to think it's not.
<ogra_> infinity, and asac wants to hold back stacks of SW
<asac> there isno way we can feed this from prposed back to our upstream mergers
<asac> infinity: its current reality
<asac> we have to tackle this in some way
<ogra_> infinity, which can require they sit there for a couple of days
<ogra_> infinity, to get away from the manually landing small stacks via PPAs habit
<asac> infinity: i have noted that we want to figure how to better life/survive/coexist/benefit from proposed :)
<ogra_> (i hope at least)
<robru> fginther, hmmm, does this mean anything to you? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/151372910/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.libunity-webapps_2.5.0~%2B13.10.20130924-0ubuntu1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<infinity> Well, this could unwind to things depending on the new qtwebkit that's FTBFS on ARM.  Dunno.
<asac> infinity: who can understand and unwind this? can ogra do that?
<infinity> robru: That means it needs a retry.  Linking to builds is more helpful than logs, FWIW.
<infinity> robru: Since I can't do much to a log.
<ogra_> asac, i dont think infinity means https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/qtwebkit-opensource-src/5.1.1-1ubuntu2
<robru> infinity, you mean this? http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-webapp-saucy-2.1build/51/console
<asac> infinity: i mean if it boils down to landing something very big and intrusive i am happy to revisit ... it basically means to tell didrocks that all his hard work to bring MIR back into our normal archive is kind of lost and he is pissed :)
<robru> infinity, the log is the only thing that tells me anything ;-)
<robru> infinity, submitted the retry already though, thanks
<fginther> robru, I see those hash sum mismatch errors during merge testing when apt-get catches the archive in transition. I've never seen in during a launchpad build.
<infinity> robru: I meant the launchpad build that had that log linked from it...
<robru> infinity, oh, this? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/5047108
<infinity> Yes.
 * infinity retries that.
<ogra_> qtwebkit-source (2.3.2-0ubuntu1) saucy; urgency=low
<ogra_>   * New upstream release LP: #1202425
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1202425 in qtwebkit-source (Ubuntu) "Please update qtwebkit-source to 2.3.2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202425
<ogra_> hmpf
<fginther> robru, I thought your webapp mp was good until I realized it needed a tweak to the ppa portion
<infinity> ogra_: I'm not actually sure it has anything to do with that (though that obviously needs fixing), it was a stab in the dark with > 1000 packages involved here. :P
<infinity> ogra_: It probably doesn't relate.
<ogra_> > 1000 ?
<ogra_> wow
<infinity> But, more to the point, trying to unwind this while we're in a freeze is really painful.
<infinity> 0 upgraded, 1054 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<infinity> Since that whole stack *is* installable in saucy+proposed, it's clearly failing to install because either something is being blocked by the freeze, or because of some other subtlety.  But the former is far more likely.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> :/
<infinity> I guess I'm going to keep harping on the point over and over again that not everything is an emergency, not everything needs to hit the release pocket as soon as it's committed, etc.
<asac> i think thats a bit of an idealisitic viewpoint... for us not having this land till friday
<asac> means a super big difference
<infinity> asac: It's landed.  Redefine what you mean by "land".
<asac> landed is what our infrastructure does
<ogra_> infinity, ready for image builds
<infinity> Our development processes are WRONG if people can't move on until something is on an image.
<asac> yes, there might be an infrastructure or process bug looming
<infinity> Period.
<asac> the image is the final product. nothing can be finally validated before its in
<ogra_> infinity, thats what you get when dropping packages and switching to readonly images ... a change is only a change once it landed in an image
<robru> fginther, lol, I was looking at a stale version of the page and re-approved after you marked it needs fixing. but I pushed a new commit.
<asac> so you cannot just ignore image production
<infinity> asac: I'm not talking about ignoring image production, I'm talking about hyperbole that people can't move on to other tasks, that they're blocked, etc.
<asac> infinity: we can move on and we do that. but not for too long
<asac> we need a safe checkpoint
<ogra_> infinity, to many interdependencies
<fginther> sergiusens, it's done, things are slow today due to a massive number of builds
<infinity> When I upload a package, I happily ignore it until I notice something wrong with it.  I don't babysit it until QA tells me that the new glibc didn't break an ISO.
<asac> that we can cash in... otherwise we build up a huge imaginary bubble of hopes and hot air
<asac> that might explode if we then finally move forward after a week of staging stuff
<infinity> The closer you get to working in (and against) the real archive, the less this "we staged a bunch of stuff, but then it mysteriously broke" thing is an issue.
<asac> infinity: right. but glibc maintenance is different from developing hot new features and apps and libs under high pressure
<infinity> asac: It's not the only package I maintain. :P
<asac> also its about experience and being able to understand better your cause and effect
<asac> infinity: right, but here we do a complete product rampup with the idea of 100+ engineeres continuously landing something against our archive
<ogra_> infinity, the point is that we need a way to gatekeep ... proposed is perfect for that ... we do it in the wrong place atm imho
<asac> and they need to first learn the effect of their doing on the final product: image
<infinity> Anyhow.  It wouldn't be hard for someone to turn on -proposed for a secondary set of touch images.  Would that satisfy the need for rapid (but not final) validation?
<fginther> robru, thanks. looks good now
<asac> infinity: i dont know. we dont understand how to effectively use proposed and surely cant pull that off in the hurry we are in
<ogra_> infinity, what i was thinking was to have a special build with a fixed PPA
<asac> infinity: howevever, we are thinking and brewing and growing ideas in that area
<infinity> ogra_: The PPA thing doesn't help.  We need to see the effect of things hitting the archive.
<ogra_> infinity, that gets triggered by a cdimage option
<asac> it surely needs to be tackled, but in the meantime we have loads of engineers hung up with the current system.
<infinity> ogra_: Does none of it install anymore, does it install but turn your phone green?
<ogra_> infinity, we want to test selected packagesets against the actual image
<asac> infinity: anyway, lets see if ogra or someone can unwind it to something reasonable. if its a big thing that we need to pull as well, i will discuss
<ogra_> (or even single packages)
<asac> on tomorrow meeting
<infinity> asac: I'm not sure that any of the induced panic since Boston has helped the situation.  It seems like a lot more people milling around to solve a lot more problems that didn't seem to be nearly as big a deal three weeks earlier.
<asac> infinity: yeah, bad deadline is looming :)
<infinity> (The spreadsheet being a prime example of this, it's a velocity killer)
<asac> thats a separate discussion
<asac> the spreadsheet has many uynderstood bads
<infinity> The only way to work in a LARGE distributed project with hundreds/thousands of components is for everyone to land at their own pace, throw it all together, see what sticks, and fix.
<infinity> You can't be proactive, because developers don't know the impact of every change on every component, or they flat out lie.
<infinity> You have to throw it all against the wall and be reactive.
<infinity> Rapidly reactive, but reactive nonetheless.
<asac> i am not even talking about understanding the whole impact on everything
<ogra_> that is why testing against images is a good thing
<asac> just about teaching the organization what it takes to deliver code ready for a reprodiclbe baseline
<ogra_> but that needs to happen in a comfortable and automated qay
<ogra_> *way
<asac> what i am doing here is not teaching the core devs to coordinate etc... i am helping the rest of the organization getting their stuff in shape for a landing...
<infinity> ogra_: That assumes your baseline ("the image") won't change between when you tested and when you land tomorrow.  With many people landing things in parallel, you have to let them land in parallel.
<ogra_> which it currently only does for one case and only a set of limited tests
<asac> ogra_: well, sure it should, but should we pack our things if the automation isnt there and go home?
<asac> i dont think so
<infinity> And serializing that slows you down to the point where you may as well fire half your staff.
<asac> we can parallelize etc.
<asac> just need to be smart and controlled/precise at best
<ogra_> asac, no, but what we are doing is replace automation with manpower atm
<ogra_> manpower we lose elsewhere
<asac> ogra_: i am not replacing
<asac> there is NO AUTOMATION...
<ogra_> yes
<asac> we are bandaiding to keep the train moving as good as possible
<asac> thats different from replacing
<infinity> There was automation...
<asac> right. aautomation that didnt block/consider our touch images
<asac> until we have our automationm improved so we test on touch as part of CI
<asac> we are currently doing the heroic act to replace that missing piece with hard work for the sake of giving everybody a chance for a fair landing
<asac> its paying off debt
<infinity> Or have the touch people stop breaking their software every 23 minutes? :)
<asac> sure, just ask yourself how you would do that organizationally at the current time?
<asac> thats something that takes time
<infinity> Anyhow.  I can try unwinding this xorg-won't-migrate thing.  It's going to need caffeine.
<asac> this manual landing approach helps everyone learning about that... calibrate their mindset
<asac> to understand what it means to land something useful :)
<asac> its painful for us... the ones doing the manual testing. but the majority of folks in UE benefit
<asac> infinity: you are awesome... happy to discuss all this at length at a later time :)
<asac> hehe
<infinity> asac: Can there be weapons involved?
<asac> no... i think we agree :)
<asac> i know we agree actually
<asac> we have very similar goals
<infinity> Agreeing is no excuse not to shoot each other.  Thing American.
<infinity> s/Thing/Think/
<asac> just different ways to get the whole UE team there :)
 * asac  installs latest released image
<asac> ogra_: do you also feel a slow down of the shell somehow in latest maguro images?
<asac> i feel it was super snappy the last two weeks - all of a sudden
<ogra_> no, it was always that slow
<ogra_> imho
<asac> it was super fast in recent images for me
<asac> at least sliding screens etc.
<asac> those animation where super nice
<ogra_> there was no content :)
<asac> there was
<asac> its home and applications for me
<asac> that is now super slow to scroll
<asac> lets see how the fresh image looks like
<asac> maybe uniuty was still running with -testability enabled
 * asac waits 30 minutes for a fresh install :)
<ogra_> heh
<asac> i really want to be able to lock my system from writable to factory default
<asac> so i can just update in UI
<asac> ogra_: how is location service going?
<asac> is that working?
<plars> *sigh* asac: a typo kept this from actually getting sent *much* earlier: asac: weather and music on mako, on maguro it's unity (crashers), calendar (seen before), rssreader, and music/weather
<plars> sorry, just realized
<asac> plars: i think i saw that
<plars> ok
<ogra_> asac, i think it is, but nothing is using it and i dont think the toggles in the indicator work until logind works
<plars> ok, it was still sitting waiting to be sent it looked like, not sure why
<ogra_> i guess you hit the up key accidentially
 * ogra_ calls it a day 
<infinity> Hrm, I wonder if this is because of the libmirserver3 conflict with libmirserver1 ...
<infinity> Why do people do these things? :/
<infinity> Ahh, no, it's because platform-api is blocked.
<infinity> That technically touches the desktop image, but I'll let it slide in anyway.
<rsalveti> cyphermox: asac: ricmm: ogra_: platform-api changes for the music-app just landed in trunk, can we spin a daily ci build for it?
<rsalveti> so it can at least reach proposed
<asac> rsalveti: so our system will pick it up and stage it in the ppa
<infinity> Copying: mir/0.0.11+13.10.20130924.1-0ubuntu1
<infinity> Copying: unity-system-compositor/0.0.1+13.10.20130924.1-0ubuntu1
<infinity> Copying: unity-mir/0.1+13.10.20130924-0ubuntu1
<infinity> Copying: platform-api/0.19+13.10.20130924-0ubuntu1
<infinity> Copying: xorg-server/2:1.14.2.901-2ubuntu5
<infinity> asac: ^
<asac> rsalveti: i dont think its a good idea to push this in while we have mir etc. in proposed
<rsalveti> asac: cool, thought that would be disabled as well by default
<rsalveti> well, it shouldn't matter
<asac> rsalveti: no. it will auto pick up ... and what you have staged is in the ppa. you can see exactly whats staged and ready for copy here: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<asac> thats live
<infinity> asac: mir just hit the release pocket.
<asac> infinity: wait. platform-api is blcoked?
<asac> i didnt know there was an update pending
<infinity> asac: It's in the desktop seed, sadly.
 * asac whips himself to not have fixed monitoring the proposed transition more carefully
<asac> rsalveti: so something just landed
<asac> do you know what that was?
<rsalveti> right, but that was the previous upload
<rsalveti> just a bump in the build-deps
<asac> ok
<asac> ic
<asac> yeah that was important
<asac> anyway, guess the path is in theory free for you guys
<asac> but i really would prefer to do an image spin with just those before goingn down another big chunk
<asac> rsalveti: can we stage and pick this up tomorrow morning? not sure if everythign is there already anyways
<asac> infinity: anyway. thanks a bunch!
<asac> super great
<rsalveti> sure
<asac> i think we are happy
<asac> hope it isnt busted :-P
<infinity> I can give you a new image build with this freshly-landed stuff once it publishes.
<asac> i believe thats what we want... let me check
<asac> infinity: i see something about "apparmor profile update for /custom-ization and telepathy-mission-control profile bugfix for desktop" in landing plan :)
<asac> infinity: thats status INPROPOSED ... do you see that?
 * asac wonders why someone isn't putting a decent set of packages in there and spots that the title of that column is misleading
<infinity> asac: tp-mc-5 landed in release 5h ago.  Loic jammed it in before I yelled at him. :P
<asac> lol
<infinity> I see no apparmor stuff in proposed.  What source package was that?
<asac> right. thats what i wonder ... i know the title is misleading, but folks must know that its important to mention it :)
<asac> infinity: i guess telepathy-mission-control?
<infinity> Like I said, that landed.
<asac> at least thats something package-name'ish mentioned in that verbose description :)
<infinity> Oh, that was all one unit?
<infinity> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-mission-control-5
<asac> ah cool
<infinity> I thought the tp-mc thing and the apparmor thing were two things you were talking about. :)
<asac> no it was a separate land that still had INPROPOSED ... so had to fix book keeping
<asac> now book is clear
<asac> infinity: so yeah... we want image badly after this :)
<asac> it has unity and mir coming back from sprint in it :)
<infinity> So yeah, if you're happy with the state of things, I'll spin up a new image for you in ~10m, and then happily ignore touch for a bit while I go back to the product that has users.  *cough*
<asac> thanks
<asac> hehe
<asac> infinity: and thanks for holding the line in the desktop/server world as well :)
<asac> ogra_: so think we are happy
<asac> we get a quick fresh cut soon
<asac> plars: so i really think this apt-get update is really not good
<asac> plars: can we somehow keep a mirror of the archive with far more history?
<asac> so that we can rerun lets say a build from 10 days ago?
<asac> plars: e.g. mako succeeding just means that it picked up the unity fixes that landed _after_
<asac> :)
<asac> we have to stop that ... its too fuzzy
<infinity> Do we not know what versions of things we're testing?
<asac> infinity: yes, due to a bug
<asac> well we know
<infinity> While history is good for bisecting, it's less good for automated testing.  Testing the latest is always what one wants, surely.
<asac> however, if we look closer we will find that its not what it thought it was :)
<asac> e.g. its not reproducible/predictable... but its transparent in retrospect
<asac> infinity: i agree. however due to infrastruvcture and process mechanics we try to parallelize a bit... overlap is 2-3 images
<asac> just to go faster for the LIKELY_SUCCEED case
<asac> oh and also we should still be able to bisect :)
<asac> right now we cant because old images have packages gone in the archive :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> but thats not my primary concern ... i just want to ensure that we can recover frmo a failyre in the lab
<asac> and process the last 10 images etc.
<asac> infinity: image going?
<rsalveti> asac: we might need to unblock unity-system-compositor as well (from daily CI)
<rsalveti>   * Bump build dependency on Mir, to rebuild against latest SONAME.
<infinity> asac: Will be in a sec.  mir took a second publisher cycle to love me.
<asac> rsalveti: for what?
<infinity> rsalveti: unity-system-compositor is in.
<asac> rsalveti: my understanding is that we landed it
<asac> 00:23 < infinity> Copying: unity-system-compositor/0.0.1+13.10.20130924.1-0ubuntu1
<rsalveti> asac: not the latest
<rsalveti> unity-system-compositor (0.0.1+13.10.20130924.2-0ubuntu1) saucy; urgency=low
<rsalveti> this is the one I'm talking about
<rsalveti> from http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<infinity> That is likely a no-op on the binary side.
<infinity> Current one in the archive already depends on libmirserver3 (>= 0.0.11+13.10.20130924)
<asac> rsalveti: ah ok... well, not sure why we want that though
<asac> :)
<asac> rsalveti: if you feel you need it for MM just put it in your landing ask
<rsalveti> oh, great then
<asac> :)
<asac> we will pull it
<rsalveti> no, was just reading the changelog
<asac> ok
 * asac reads too
<asac> rsalveti: well, i guess they want to land a new mir tomorrow :)
<asac> rsalveti: we told them to explicitley manage their soname at least
<rsalveti> yeah, cool
<asac> afaik that involves first bumping build dep, and then shooting the mir update that solves the puzzle of building these :)
<asac> but who knows... i only care that mir made it together with xserver :)
<infinity> As a general rule, we don't tend to bump build-deps to force building against newer libraries.  We just build against newer libraries.
<infinity> But for a tightly-coupled stack like this, I guess no one's going to try to backport one piece to an older version. :P
<infinity> So, whatever.
<infinity> Like I said, that change is effectively a no-op, since we already have the right libmir* versions in the archive.
<asac> infinity: yeah... so i try to get them merge all those indepdennt sources that talk through a completely unstable api into a single source thing, so i dont need to see this :)
<asac> i dont see why we want to keep them separate if it is super tigthly coupled ayway... just causes grief and pain
<infinity> asac: I'd give good money for a stable API and ABI, but I imagine I won't win that battle any time soon.
<asac> well, if they do what i say above, we can get there :)
<asac> at least for mir :)
<infinity> Not really, because of xmir and other bits that also need that API.
<asac> not super stable, but at least decent given its current state of maturity
<infinity> If it was entirely private, I'd agree that bundling is the obvious way forward.
<asac> infinity: we have found a way to stabilize the client api ... so thats good news
<asac> its just the server api (which is not the one xmir uses)
<infinity> asac: Is that way to stop changing it? :)
<asac> no ... they figured what it means it seems
<infinity> (Or versioned symbols?)
<asac> at least they said they managed to nail down what their api really should contain and want to maintain it now properly. so big step
<asac> well. lets see. dont ask for miracles :)
<asac> just want to get to a state where we can move pieces reasonably decoupled
<infinity> Fair enough.  I just want to see a silhouette of Jesus on a piece of toast.
<asac> nice
<asac> thats easy :)
<asac> lol
<asac> ogra_: so i hate your semi dangling multimedia landing.
<asac> ogra_: the state "INARCHIVE (not seeded yet)" is really not looking nice :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> anyway, i think thats landing tomorrow now... so lets leave it
<asac> balloons: you asked for grilo?
<asac> there is nothing in trunk :)
<cjwatson> infinity: Oh, duh.  I should've used chdist-mainonly.
<asac> infinity: so image is going? :)
<asac> cjwatson: click-apparmor... that was also you who wanted to upload that? or was that jdstrand ?
<asac> you can go ahead after that image is built
<asac> on click and that
<infinity> asac: Yes.
<asac> amaaazinglysupercool
<asac> jdstrand: do you own click-apparmor upload?
<asac> jdstrand: ask 91
<asac> that one references a FFe and a bug for debdiff, but doesnt have a bugid
<cjwatson> asac: that'd be jdstrand
<cjwatson> asac: nothing in click itself is currently pending
<asac> kk
<asac> ralsina: ask 87 and 88 ... is there code for that?
<asac> ralsina: i couldnt find it staged or anywhere
<asac> ralsina: or was that fixed togehter with the landing we did?
<asac> rsalveti: please add to your android landing if you need a respin of mir
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I can do a run for platform-api now if it hasn't been done yet
<asac> platform-api/android
<rsalveti> asac: need stuff to be merged in mir still
<asac> ok
<rsalveti> cyphermox: please
<asac> i changed status to waiting for code... just change it to candidate if all your bits are staged. thanks
<cyphermox> rsalveti: was commit 154?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yes
<cyphermox> seems like that one already landed in the ppa, some tests are failing
<rsalveti> ricmm: ^
<rsalveti> not related with this change as this needs a rebuild in the android package
<cyphermox> a test is failing on intel: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/2104/label=autopilot-intel/testReport/unity.tests.test_dash/DashScopeResultsTests/test_results_message/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-09-25
<rsalveti> yeah, not related
<asac> cyphermox: what happened to your nm fix? :)
<asac> did the merge go in?
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1225393
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225393 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Phone does not reliably switch to cellular data" [Critical,Triaged]
<asac> hi :)
<cyphermox> asac: NM fix is in proposed waiting to be unblocked
<asac> cyphermox: aha
<asac> so no coordination :)?
<asac> cyphermox: thought you wanted to put at least a log entry into the sheet
<cyphermox> what do you mean no coordination?
<cyphermox> asac: it's there
<asac> cyphermox: where?
<cyphermox> line 56
<cyphermox> ok, so the status does need to be updated
<asac> cyphermox: oh... so the idea is that you allocate a slot in the landing plan before uploading.
<asac> cyphermox: anyway, ignore, just remind me that i do that tomorrow :)
<asac> thanks
<asac> i will explain more in depth maybe ... but this is in flux so i might not do :)
<asac> hehe
<kgunn> fginther: hey man
<asac> cyphermox: you plan to get that through proposed before beta?
<kgunn> fginther: realizing you might be eod
<cyphermox> asac: beta is this thursday no?
<kgunn> fginther: so, I was wondering...you know how you gave us a dedicated host to build on ?
<cyphermox> asac: this is blocked *by* beta
<asac> cyphermox: ok thanks
<cyphermox> unless you mean you want to do a phone image beta
<kgunn> fginther: can you make the ci runs on this https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/development-branch branch use those ?
<asac> cyphermox: i wondered if you tried to get it in saucy before thursday... seems thats not the case, so i have the date for fri
<kgunn> fginther: in other words, we want the amd ci run on that to be treated just like lp:mir
<cyphermox> asac: alright
<asac> cyphermox: or do you plan to?
<cjwatson> asac: Note that currently-blocked-by-beta packages will probably be flushed earlier than Friday.
<asac> i am sure there are unhappy stakeholders :)
<asac> cjwatson: right. you think its rather sometimes thu? would be nice
<cjwatson> We normally try to block people for as short a time as possible, so we go through and flush anything not entirely inappropriate from the queue once we're past the point of no return on respins, or at the latest just after we release the beta.
<asac> right
<asac> ok
<asac> thanks
<cyphermox> asac: I'd personally prefer to have it landing earlier than later, but I can accept some people need a little stability in packages for milestones
<asac> right
<asac> lets leave it there unless someone comes along :)
<cyphermox> in the meantime I got an issue reported by jason for a bug in MTP I want to look at
<asac> sounds good. thanks
<cyphermox> now, I'd land ubuntu-wallpapers, but that's in the same stack as upstart-app-launch, so I'll do some magic to avoid touching that one
<cyphermox> robru: ^ wallpapers done...
<robru> cyphermox, oh, cool. I watched the commit land earlier but forgot to actually build the package ;-)
<cyphermox> np
<cyphermox> I rebuilt it and published just that, it should show up in launchpad shortly I guess
<jdstrand> asac: I do. I had that in there when I added it to the ask, but then later in the day that whole column seemed gone
<jdstrand> asac: I see the notes in the landing plan
<asac> jdstrand: i think 62 is now produced fwiw
<asac> if you are happy and its tested and safe, go ahead and cross fingers :)
 * asac off
<ralsina> asac: maybe it got pulled in a previous landing, I guess but I am surprised, I waited until the previous one was INARCHIVE before opening trunk again
<ralsina> asac: should all be in  click-update-manager 0.1+13.10.20130924.1-0ubuntu1 (revno 21 of lp:click-update-manager)
<ralsina> asac: that's for #87. For #88 it's all in unity-scope-click  0.1+13.10.20130924.1-0ubuntu1 (revno 50)
<ralsina> asac: which are both for early this morning when I put the asks in candidate status. Perhaps the previous related landings were still ongoing, in which case my fault (and hey, two things less to land)
<plars> asac: we can do better than that actually... doanac has a change about to land that, among other things, will stop installing utah on the target (it wasn't being used anyway) and I can pull out the apt-get test from default tonight
<plars> asac: this is what I suggested last time we talked about it, I think we should just go ahead and do it. The results will be more realistic then
<cyphermox> rsalveti: poke. I reran tests for platform-api and they all passed; publishing now
<cyphermox> rsalveti: actually, scratch that. I see in backlog you guys wanted to wait -- in any case, it's ready to land whenever we get the go.
 * cyphermox logs off
<asac> plars: ok lets check on that idea with you and doanac today
<asac> and do it if all looks good
<asac> line 99 in landing asks is too good to be true
<didrocks> not merged yet ;)
<asac> i am pretty confident... rsalveti was on it supportinng them and he sounded pretty confident that this is indeed fixing it as well :)... but yeah. you are right
<asac> but again, it sounds too godo to be true
<asac> hehe
<didrocks> heh
<asac> Mirv: what do you think about ui-toolkit? is that in good shape to try this morning?
 * lool checks status of Mir landing
<didrocks> lool: landed
<lool> cool
<lool> did we land unity8 too?
<Mirv> asac: it just finished building, and I'm going to test that version with ui-toolkit + unity8 + apps (current version) autopilots. apps will rebuild them slightly later
<didrocks> lool: yeah
<lool> awesome
<lool> so can I put line 41 as INARCHIVE?
<Mirv> lool: yes
<Mirv> I mean s/apps/phone/ will rebuild slightly later
<lool> actually it's iINIMAGE it seems
<Mirv> I guess line 72 platform-api as well?
<Mirv> oh, that's probably still pending, even newer commit
<lool> Mirv: click-package stack (;ine 74) is INIMAGE?
<Mirv> no, I just published it a couple of hours ago
<lool> thostr_: mir stack went in so unity8 stack went in image now late yesterday; see http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130924.1.changes
<lool> Mirv: ok; thanks
<thostr_> lool: I'm flashing right now and recheck what's actually in
<lool> asac: so 62 has better pass rate than 61; could we consider promoting it at the standup?  then we can focus on landing things inarchive and in image build this afternoon/tonight
<ogra_> image is building btw
<lool> oh
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> heh
<lool> asac: can we promote 62?
<thostr_> lool: do you think you can review https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/fdo-application-open/+merge/186887
<ogra_> 62 looks great
<lool> thostr_: I can try
<lool> ogra_: is it going to break numbering being in sync if we promote 62 after 63 is built?
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> nope, that would be pretty awkward
<ogra_> you can promote any number ... at least as long as it is bigger than the last promoted one ...
<ogra_> not sure stgraber thought about rolling back ... well, he might, but not sure what the updater would do in that case
 * ogra_ glares at the 350 next to his "merges" mailbox
<StevenK> ogra_: That won't make it go down.
<asac> lool: you know the rules ... ogra and popey sign off, then go
<asac> :)
<asac> mhr3: hi, can you check if http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results has your crash fix?
<asac> on home scope
<asac> search for unity-scope-home
<mhr3> asac, it does
<vila> ogra_: Nope, shutting down won't make it go down either :-D
 * ogra_ has some headset issues ... 
 * popey flashes 62
<asac> lool: coming or not?
 * vila updates to 62 on air
<popey> asac: ogra_ 62 looks good here
<ogra_> popey, great, will test soon
<lool> didrocks: this is not about skippping PPA, it's about returning to automatic mode, and corresponding the job of the autolander done when it's in proposed
<lool> popey: how's music stuff working for you?
<lool> popey: in 62 I can launch from music scope too  :-)
<didrocks> lool: I don't have the metric on how many things we back out, do we really? If we don't, yeah, opening the gate, but I think we need to be coherent with the process we want in the future
<lool> didrocks: I dont think we need to worry about post-13.10 no
<lool> this is about getting 13.10 out  :-)
<didrocks> lool: if we go with landing ask, then nothing, then landing asks again, it's not the right signal IMHO
<lool> I dont want to stop landing asks
 * ogra_ just wants to do the gating in a broader scope and later 
<lool> without a landing ask, your stuff doesn't migrate from proposed to saucy
<ogra_> and getting that in a shape to have testable image per landing set costs less than a day of work ...
<lool> ogra_: so IIUC, after the call you will also check whether image 62 is good, and if it is promote it?  (just to confirm I got that right)
<ogra_> lool, right
<ogra_> i just dont have a phone around me, else i would have flashed already
<popey> lool: oh excellent
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs
<ogra_> maguro flashing is soooooo slooow
<ogra_> ah, at least it went into decompressing mode now ... so now its only another 30min
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs
<didrocks> ogra_: how dare you! so much work, no time for twiddling thumbs :p
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> well, given that we are blocked for most of our landings ...
<thostr_> lool: ogra_: seems latest snapshot is missing the update of url-dispatcher and probably because of this no activation is working???
<lool> thostr_: I have reviewed the upstart-app-launch branch, but I dont like the approach of matching app name + pid, I'd rather we match the full app_id minus version
<ogra_> thostr_, hmm, i see a big rred entry on the spreadsheet for it
<lool> thostr_: but I lack reference to the discussion where this was planned across components
<ogra_> (not sure who marked it red)
<ogra_> line 70b on "landing asks"
<ogra_> *70
<thostr_> I haven't marked it red.. mayb asac?
<lool> thostr_: will check url-dispatcher when I'm back from school, gtg
<thostr_> lool: thanks
<thostr_> lool: btw what was now the latest status on the apps?
<thostr_> basically the exec line, meaning do we need to update now all apps?
<Mirv> lool: btw I've marked now "INARCHIVE" when it's in -proposed, is that fine or should I use something else?
<Mirv> I'm just not clear how the proposal -> release works at the moment or who is doing it
<cjwatson> that's INPROPOSED I believe
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> -proposed => release is an automatic process although some packages are blocked until approved
<cjwatson> if there's a block it'll show up on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<ogra_> well, all packages are in beta freeze now, arent they ?
<cjwatson> no
<ogra_> ah, i thought so
<cjwatson> the migration block for beta freeze is selective, for packages that are part of the beta images
<Mirv> ah, I thought beta freeze affects these as well. then no problem.
<cjwatson> Mirv: it may or may not.  which package?
<Mirv> I'll inproposed anyway until I've checked that they have migrated
<Mirv> cjwatson: ubuntu-ui-toolkit, indicators-sound, libusermetrics, address-book-app, dialer-app, history-service, address-book-service, ubuntu-download-manager
<ogra_> indicators-sound  might be desktop too
<cjwatson> none of those are blocked
<cjwatson> however indicator-sound is
<cjwatson> rather important to spell your package names correctly :)
<cjwatson> so, assuming you've spelled the rest correctly, only indicator-sound is blocked
<ogra_> yeah
<Mirv> heh, yeah there's a typo
<Mirv> ok, that was the (apparently much discussed) switch of Recommends between g-c-c and u-s-s
<cjwatson> there are other checks apart from blocks, of course, so check that they actually migrate
<ogra_> wasnt that also fixed in livecd-rootfs ?
<ogra_> or was that just a corresponding fix
<Mirv> I'll keep these marked as inproposed until it's sure they've migrated
<cjwatson> I fixed one part of that in livecd-rootfs, but that doesn't mean the Recommends were correct as written
<ogra_> no, but it wont harm us atm
<cjwatson> Mirv: use rmadison to confirm migration
<cjwatson> ogra_: indeed
<lool> thostr_: on the apps I saw at least some apps go through
<lool> thostr_: but more because we published tons of stacks in the last days
<Mirv> ogra_: I don't know, I just heard that a lot of discussion occured on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-sound/trunk.13.10/revision/379
<ogra_> lool, popey asac 62 looks fine here
<Mirv> cjwatson: ok
<ogra_> Mirv, right, but colins fix makes sure it does no harm atm, so it isnt that urgent
<popey> ogra_: lemme know when you hit the button and I'll mail
<lool> thostr_: so url-dispatcher is seeded in Ubuntu, that's why it didn't go in
<ogra_> popey, right, just waiting for feedback from asac and lool
<lool> thostr_: but this is just the Bad URL fix
<lool> thostr_: did you particularly care about this fix?
<lool> it seemed like handling bad input to a component would actually bubble back the url
<lool> ogra_: if it looks good and popey says it's good, you should promote it  :-)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> asac, ^^^ ?
<lool> thostr_: unless it's critically urgent for url-dispatcher, we need to wait post Thursday / beta release to get it in
<lool> thostr_: or they might have to reroll the candidate beta images
<thostr_> lool: I mean currently activation is not working on phone at all
<thostr_> lool: or is it just me?
<lool> thostr_: weird, popey told me the same thing but it worked for me
<lool> hmm my latest flash didn't have --no-backup, but I lost my music; anyway, reflashing 63 and I'll try putting music again
<thostr_> lool: it's not working at all and I suspect the url-dispatcher... I'll do a manual upgrade and recheck
<lool> thostr_: by activation, what do you mean exactly?
<thostr_> clicking on an icon on dash e.g. music and by that launching the music player
<lool> So I have: ii  url-dispatcher:armhf                                  0.1+13.10.20130919.3-0ubuntu1               armhf        service to allow sending of URLs and get handlers started
<lool> and it works here
<lool> oh I just broke unity
<lool> what's the screenshot command again?
<popey>  /system/bin/screencap
<popey> lool: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/view/head:/screenshot.sh i use that
<popey> which screencaps and then scp's somewhere so i can easily share them
<popey> YMMV etc
<lool> popey thostr_: just so that I save this glorious moment, I've recorded a video where you'll see me opening two music files from home and music scopes with a stock image   :-)
<popey> ☻
<thostr_> lool: I did a reboot and now I can launch music from home scope
<thostr_> but not from music scope
<thostr_> something is fishy here
<lool> thostr_: is that with 62 or 63?
<lool> or 61
<thostr_> where can I see that number on image?
<lool> thostr_: BTW apps >> I'm not too pressed to land all the X-Single-Instance things since I feel it doesn't work adequately right now; if we land the new fdo Open thing, it can go in
<lool> thostr_: system-image-cli -i
<thostr_> it's version 61
<lool> I have 62 which has the music-scope fix
<lool> thostr_: we're about to promote 62 I think
<thostr_> so, it --pending also working for system-images?
<lool> thostr_: --channel saucy-proposed
<thostr_> ok, reflashing...
<lool> thostr_: LP #1229468 is the single instance issue I mentioned
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1229468 in Upstart Application Launcher "X-Ubuntu-Single-Instance=true doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229468
<thostr_> lool: regarding apps: fine with me. Let's try to first get all upstart-app-launch (fdo) things in
<asac> ogra_: yes!!!
<lool> thostr_: do you know who's handling the other parts of it and where the design is?
 * ogra_ does so then
<asac> ogra_: thats simple... dont wait for me if all applies
<asac> zero dashboard regression and ogra nd popey signoff is currently a 100% promote :)
 * lool lunch &
 * ogra_ wonders what these pling sounds from his mobile are and notices that he missed a hangout 
<ogra_> :(
<ogra_> sorry for that
 * ogra_ would actually like to see some 63 results on the dashboard ... seems everything fell over on the utah side or some such
<ogra_> (63 works fine as well in manual testing, i just reflashed right after testing)
<thostr_> lool: handling which other parts?
<ogra_> popey, asac, lool, promoted ... (20130924.1/62)
<didrocks> \o/
<popey> ogra_: nice one
<popey> had to rummage under the desk yesterday to access the back of my PC.. glad we have a torch app! :D
<asac> awesomey
<popey> sent
<ogra_> popey, torch only works on mako though
<popey> oh ☹
<popey> does the light work in the camera app ?
<Mirv> ok we've been here before, but libusermetrics + click-update-manager stuck in -proposed because they earlier built for powerpc but now depend on qtdeclarative. who wants to raise a hand that "yes I'll fix that easily"? :)
<cjwatson> I can have a look
<cjwatson> I expect they just need archive removals
<cjwatson> Mirv: fixed
<lool> thostr_: the qtubuntu bits and such
<lool> thostr_: I mean, I'm expecting we're providing something for apps to get notified
<lool> thostr_: in the SDK runtime if you want
<Mirv> cjwatson: I was thinking about you but I allowed anyone to volunteer. thanks!
<thostr_> lool: AFAIK grayback working on that
<thostr_> lool: I'll get the full update once Ted is here
<lool> ok
<lool> just missed him, he is probably out for lunch
<cjwatson> Mirv: it's not always trivial but in this case there were no rdeps on powerpc so nothing else to clean up
<ogra_> popey, yeah, it works when i force it on during taking pics
<lool> changed all the INIMAGE 62 to DONE 62
<didrocks> ogra_: from your description on landing ask line 100, it seems that not everything is ready (merged in trunk), yet, is it?
<ogra_> didrocks, well, the systemd change falls under beta feeze anyway i think
<ogra_> tehroretically everything should be ready, but not all branches got merged afaik
<ogra_> i just updated the line right before you asked btw
<didrocks> ogra_: so rather than Candidate, shouldn't the state be rather "Waiting for Code"?
<ogra_> code is there
<didrocks> we need maybe to change that terminology
<ogra_> waiting for the "go" from us
<didrocks> 'code not in trunk"
<didrocks> maybe ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: they want on us to merge to trunk?
<lool> didrocks: just found some relatively old mps against cupstream2distro-config: https://code.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/+activereviews would you think we can nuke the oldest ones?
<ogra_> didrocks, no, but to nod it off
<didrocks> ogra_: is that better this way?
<didrocks> lool: I asked Mathieu to remove his ones
<ogra_> didrocks, well, apart from the systemd upload all code is in trunk now
<didrocks> the 2 WIP is from mmrazik
<ogra_> and systemd doesnt use any bzr trees
<ogra_> afaik
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, please update "phablet-tools has a proposed fix for https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/phablet-tools/phablet-timezone-setup/+merge/186891
<didrocks> "
<ogra_> so it should be Candidate now
<didrocks> to a more accurate statement then ;)
<didrocks> yeah
<ogra_> phablet-tools is unrelated to the upload, just a side thing
<didrocks> listing the merge would make think it's not in trunk yet
<didrocks> it's still listed in this group, isn't it?
<didrocks> (and mentionned ;))
<didrocks> should that be 2 separate slots?
<ogra_> it should get the fix too, but thats a separate thig, i only list it so we make sure it also lands
<didrocks> lool: I think fghinter's and mmrazik's ones can be nuked
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, so let's count it all that together
<ogra_> its not a blocker for the rest
<didrocks> so, as everything is in, let's put it all together
<didrocks> ogra_: let's add it as soon as it's listed in http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<ogra_> right, but it needs a systemd upload that will get stuck in proposed
<ogra_> didrocks, ??
<ogra_> none of tehse packages will land there
<didrocks> ogra_: phablet-tools? you still listed in this set, so it's expected that we validate this whole set :)
<ogra_> they are all direct uploads
 * ogra_ sighs and wipes phablet-tools 
<ogra_> i'll blame you if we forget to do it though
<didrocks> ogra_: why not waiting on phablet-tools to be ready and do everything in one shot?
<didrocks> or just add another landing asks for phablet-tools to not forget it
<didrocks> we should decouple when needed (like for Mir for instance)
<ogra_> it was just a reminder that the p-t fis needs to go in later
<didrocks> as long as it's merge to trunk and we got a landing ask for it, we won't forget it
<didrocks> (but if we want it to land separately, let's separate the ask as well)
<didrocks> ogra_: added
<ogra_> thx
 * ogra_ chacks what tail poppler-qml-plugin will drag in
<ogra_> great, doesnt exist
<ogra_> ah, nice
<ogra_> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<ogra_>   libpoppler-qt5-1 libpoppler43 qtdeclarative5-poppler-qml-plugin
<ogra_> not as much as i feared
<ogra_> (i thought it would drag ghostscript in or something)
<didrocks> thostr_lunch: when you are back, can you define a little bit more indicator-bluetooth? We are thinking about landing system-settings, but I don't see any indicator-bluetooth staged in http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results. Is that already in distro?
<lool> So all the webapps stuff landed
<lool> but I was waiting to add autopilots for these
<ogra_> didrocks, what do you mean by 96E on landing asks ? the seed change wont go through CI
<ogra_> and should be safe to land right now
<didrocks> ogra_: I didn't change 96E
<ogra_> ah, hmm, someone added it
 * ogra_ sighs 
<ogra_> asac, can we ask people to please use binary package names on the sheet, at least if seed changes are involved
<ogra_> some package names seem even randomly made up
<lool> ogra_: music-app whitelist for app lifecycle: put as INPPA
<ogra_> great !
<asac> ogra_: we should ask them for both
<asac> two columns
<asac> i want to see sources :)
<ogra_> yeah, or that
<ogra_> for seed changes sources are moot :)
<asac> seems there is popular demand for binaries, so lets ask for both
<asac> didrocks: ^^
<ogra_> its always ubuntu-touch-meta
<asac> ok?
<ogra_> (and seeds onlt work on binary level)
<ogra_> *only
<didrocks> for seeding yeah
<cjwatson> well, mostly only work on the binary level </pedantry>
<cjwatson> (there's a %source syntax used in some special circumstances)
<ogra_> heh
<lool> didrocks: So I checked http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-misc-saucy-1.0prepare/ and it didn't pick up ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks, why is that?
<ogra_> lool, what happened to line 67 in landing asks ? i thinnk you were on that one
<didrocks> lool: did anybody deploy the configuration change?
<didrocks> as per the link I gave to you yesterday
<didrocks> I asked Mirv to finish it IIRC
<didrocks> also, not sure it's been preNEWed
<lool> didrocks: Ah I thought the link recaped the addition, not the deployment
<lool> didrocks: it's in archive already
<ogra_> lool, and i think i saw 66 land in propoased today
<lool> in INIMAGE even
<didrocks> oh right, you told me that (in the archive already)
<lool> ogra_: I'm not tracking landing asks, but will look
 * ogra_ is just going through all seed changes
<ogra_> since these will definitely not get stuck in beta freeze
<Mirv> lool: it needs my branch to be merged still before I'll redeploy the stack
<Mirv> to enable bzr split mode
<didrocks> ah, this is still not merged upstream?
<didrocks> there is no upstream merger setup?
<Mirv> didrocks: there is merger setup, but my branch hasn't been approved yet after I rebased in top of mfisch's and lool's changes
<lool> ogra_: I've added a landing plan entry for nexus 10 audio
<ogra_> lool, heh, thanks
<lool> ogra_: the last status was rsalveti wanted to test and sponsor
<ogra_> right, i saw it on /changes
<ogra_> -changes
<ogra_> should be INPROPOSED
<lool> alsa-lib was uploaded
<lool> but not pulseaudio
<didrocks> lool: mind finishing that up with Mirv then?
<lool> didrocks: ok
<Mirv> mfisch: lool: so when you have time check the https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks/prep_for_daily_release/+merge/187220 and I'll enable the cu2d for it after that
<Mirv> lool: preNEW check will be needed as well before it can be enabled
<lool> Mirv: you've reverted some of my changes
<lool> Mirv: like dropping homepage
<lool> Mirv: the package is already in the image, no need to preNEW it?
<Mirv> lool: that only I think, it's how it's instructed in the daily release wiki page and how we have it for others.
<Mirv> lool: no, right, no preNEW needed as it's already there
<didrocks> sil2100: hey!
<didrocks> sil2100: so, I added you for request #20 and #26 (the latest is the easiest, so maybe doing it first?) for releasing today
<lool> Mirv: also, you can use lp:xyz now
<lool> Mirv: let me update the wiki with the new message and the new URL
<lool> Mirv: BTW code.lp.net is always wrong in Vcs-Bzr as it's meant to be a bzr branchable URL
<didrocks> sil2100: does this sound good to you?
<lool> Mirv: oh it is branchable!  my bad
<cjwatson> I was about to say :)
<Mirv> lool: yeah either one is branchable. the severe downside to using lp: links in Vcs-Bzr instead of proper url is that vim colors it bright red!
<cjwatson> we should fix our vim configuration :)
<lool> Mirv: it's for you to easily find the branch when opening control!
<Mirv> also we'd need to fix gnome-terminal to detect lp: links, another downside
<lool> the upside is that it's short and stable
<didrocks> sil2100: did we loose you? ;)
<Mirv> lool: ok took your dailyrelease wiki page changes into account and updated the branch
<lool> Mirv: ah I was preparing an updated branch
<lool> looking
<Mirv> didrocks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging?action=diff&rev2=21&rev1=20 <- so no homepage would be added anymore for LP projects, and slightly different text
<cjwatson> lool: It's not very discoverable, but you can use http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks
<lool> Mirv: looks good
<cjwatson> Which is not horribly much longer and is stable across changes in what the focus branch points to
<lool> cjwatson: what's against lp:xyz?
<lool> except perhaps people who manage to miss the lp plugin
<sil2100> didrocks: in the middle of lunch ;) But reading up now
<didrocks> Mirv: sounds good to me, thanks!
<cjwatson> As Mirv said, some syntax highlighters fail on it
<lool> Mirv: looks good
<sil2100> didrocks: looking at the landing plan
<lool> cjwatson: do you think we should allow for lp: urls in Vcs-Bzr, that is is it ok to require lp plugin to be there?
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, dealing with those
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<lool> I'm sure there are many lp: Vcs-Bzr, so I'd like to know whether we want to get rid of them, or whether we will update the syntax file to accept it
<lool> this feels like a super trivial question though, sorry
<cjwatson> lool: I guess I don't much mind
<lool> I think the set of people who don't mind using bzr don't mind the lp: URLs or they've switched to git  :-)
<lool> so we should update the vim syntax
<lool> Mirv: mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks/dh-flags/+merge/187495
<lool> Mirv: you know for who this one is
<sergiusens> fginther, hey, can you snoop at http://10.97.2.10:8080/view/click/job/notes-app-click/
<sergiusens> fginther, I could use the pbuilderjenkins plugin there if it ignored the fact that it had a nesting conflict on the debian dir btw.. should be very streamable into upstream merger
<Mirv> lool: done
<ralsina> didrocks: hi! I am trying to figure out what happened with qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-click0.1 and click-update-manager I had them in a landing request, they are built in daily release but they seem not to have landed and asac couldn't find the changes to pull. I am guessing we slipped somehow... can we get them in the next image?
<didrocks> ralsina: let me look for them
<fginther> morning
<ralsina> didrocks: awesome, thanks
<didrocks> ralsina: this was "fixes for download service daemon and packages that use it"?
<asac> ralsina: which landing plan entry is it? guess that would help didrocks to spot your ticket :)
<didrocks> (line 57 of landing plan)
<ralsina> asac, didrocks: no, this is 87
<asac> ralsina: ask? or plan?
<lool> Mirv: <3
<ralsina> landing ask #87
<asac> right
<asac> that one i couldnt figure if we took it or if its in flight or stuck or whatever
<didrocks> ralsina: ok, there is some packaging that are common with line 57, can you check if that one is still valid or not?
<ralsina> didrocks: I think all of 57 is in
<asac> didrocks: i think that one was done
<asac> it was landing no. 1 ... and that is done
<didrocks> ok, let's cross it then
<asac> i didnt spot it during cleanup... will do
<asac> for you (as debt :))
<didrocks> so indeed, your changes are not staged
<ralsina> I am going to start adding revnos to the asks, just in case :-)
<didrocks> let me look if line 87 already landed
<didrocks> asac: thanks ;)
<didrocks> ralsina: if you look at your clickmanager-plugin trunk
<didrocks> you see a merge back, right?
<didrocks> with 0.1+13.10.20130924.1-0ubuntu1
<ralsina> looking...
<ralsina> didrocks: it seems that one is landed, and click-update-manager isnot
<asac> didrocks: oh we did a manual publish and we might not have the merge back? ic
<didrocks> (released from rev 21)
<didrocks> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/click-update-manager/trunk
<didrocks> asac: no, all is good is fine
<ralsina> didrocks: yes, that one is good
<asac> didrocks: so its already in?
<didrocks> ralsina: so click-update-manager landed right? this is all you need?
<asac> anyway... /me just moves out of discussion
<didrocks> as the qt* is from this package
<ralsina> weird
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130919.changes
<asac> thats the last image that has something about click-update-manager
<asac> everything after didnt touch it
<asac> that was landing no. 1 afaik (ask 57)
<ralsina> didrocks: in -proposed I see click-update-manager 0.1+13.10.20130919.2-0ubuntu1
<asac> ralsina: proposed?
<asac> image or the archive proposed?
<didrocks> ralsina: yeah, I was looking at the image, it's not in
<ralsina> asac: from the proposed image today
<cjwatson> $ rmadison click-update-manager
<cjwatson> click-update-manager | 0.1+13.10.20130924.1-0ubuntu1 | saucy/universe | source, amd64, armhf, i386
<ralsina> ok, so it's in archive and not in image?
<didrocks> click-update-manager | 0.1+13.10.20130924.1-0ubuntu1 | saucy/universe | source, amd64, armhf, i386
<cjwatson> it's in the release pocket in the archive
<asac> ralsina: its not in there afaict
<ralsina> awesome then
<cjwatson> (rmadison is fastish now, just use it)
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, I start to like it again ;)
<ralsina> so, next image?
<didrocks> ralsina: let me check in which image this is in
<didrocks> it should have been from the one from today
<asac> click-update-manager0.1+13.10.20130919.2-0ubuntu1
<asac> thajts the one that i see last ended up on the image
<asac> it must be stuck somewhere or will be in the next image
<asac> didrocks: oh there was a click stack landing this morning
<asac> maybe Mirv did that and its all in the next image :)
<didrocks> it should have been at least in http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130925.changes
<asac> didrocks: right ... it was done by mirv today
<asac> it was me not properly using the landing no.
<lool> no, it migrated one hour ago
<didrocks> asac: it landed to distro yesterday
<asac> will update
<didrocks> we are the 25, not 24, right?
<lool> didrocks: it migrated one hour ago to release pocket
<lool> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click-update-manager
<asac> didrocks: the commit says that, but we published it today afaict
<didrocks> lool: ah, that makes sense, do we no why?
<asac> didrocks: that explains why its not on the image
<didrocks> asac: no, it entered yesterday midday to -proposed
<didrocks> not sure why it took a day to migrate though
<didrocks> ralsina: in short: yeah, next image ;)
<asac> didrocks: ok i fix the bookkeeping and refer to the right landing here
<cjwatson> didrocks: because it needed me to manually remove an unbuilt binary on powerpc, which Mirv asked for at 11:27 UTC today and I immediately did
<didrocks> asac: ok, thanks
<didrocks> cjwatson: ah, making sense, perfect
<ralsina> didrocks: awesome, works for me :-)
<asac> nice someone alreawdy said its in build #64 on the right :)
<asac> not sure if after or before... next time we should read the comments ... hehe
<asac> ralsina: ok all cleared
<asac> nice one
<asac> guess it wasnt build yesterday
<asac> and was buld this morning so we took it
<asac> didrocks: so is there anything in PROPOSED that we want?
<ralsina> last comment I saw was "check 61 or 62" got all confused ;-)
<didrocks> asac: I'm scanning regularly, nothing atm
<asac> otherwise we should kick an image so we can start landing after standup
<asac> we wanted to kick an image earlier :)
<asac> just ask ogra if you feel its time
<asac> lol
<ogra_> asac, well, i kicked an image at 10am :P
<asac> right
<asac> but there was nothing in
<asac> and we have good stuff now
<asac> the results on dashboard look good enough
<asac> to call it a good checkpoint
<asac> let me double check
 * ogra_ would like to do the bunch of seed changes for eth next image 
<mfisch> Mirv: looking
<ogra_> so we have thse off the plate
<asac> ogra_: well, you can do it right after
<didrocks> yeah, because if we add something now, we won't have time with the migration and so on
<asac> so yeah. lets kicfk an image and dont release the current. thats good enough
<didrocks> so yeah, ogra_ can do all the seeds changes
<didrocks> and then, we kick the image
<asac> before?
<asac> didrocks: seed changes take 2 hours at least :)
<ogra_> why hold tjem back ?
<ogra_> is there anything urgent we need the image for ?
<asac> yes
<asac> we landed a bunch of good things
<asac> we flushed low hanging fruit stacks
<ogra_> and making pdf work isnt a good thing ?
<asac> its good to checkpoint and then proceed on the bigger landings
<asac> multimedia
<ogra_> or making google account mgmt work
<didrocks> asac: we do have click + sdk which are interesting
<asac> didrocks: right
<didrocks> (waiting)
<didrocks> yeah, some services as well
<asac> ogra_: just kick an image and upload your seed change if it has a landing slot
<didrocks> can make sense to kick an image then
<didrocks> (I didn't remember the sdk part)
<asac> we hgave a good set. we wanted to go in smaller, but more frequent steps
<ogra_> ok
<asac> lets not forget and start waiting till everything is in. there will be a new image for the next shot
<ogra_> running
<asac> didrocks: so maybe think about what should be done for next shot for real then
<asac> and discuss with all so all are happy :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> nice
<Mirv> mfisch: was merged already, nothing anymore
<asac> !!
<asac> good team work
<asac> fast and furioyus image production
<didrocks> asac: right now, I assign them to sil2100 (+ ogra with the seed changes), so let's see when he's back from lunch
<Mirv> asac: it was stuck and I got colin to unblock it. it was blocked because of powerpc.
<didrocks> Mirv: we all figured it out, no worry ;)
<didrocks> thanks for handling that!
<mfisch> Mirv: ok
<Mirv> yeah, ok
<asac> didrocks: i dont know what seed chagne this is about. if its about multimedia stack landing, just triple check that we get everything and well testing
<asac> tested
<asac> but you will sort it
<asac> Mirv: oh cool. nice one
<ogra_> asac, no, its about a bunch of piled up sered change requests fro single packages
<didrocks> asac: there are other seed changes that ogra_ wanted to do
<ogra_> *seed
<asac> ok if they are in spreadsheet etc. then its going to happen
<asac> or not if there are good reasons :)
<asac> lol
<asac> ogra_: what i would like to know is where is lightdm and the multimedia stuff
<asac> we have to pay extra pull on those
<asac> to get them properly released and in shape i think
<Mirv> lool (/asac): ok customization-hooks in http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/view/Misc/ and building (actually built already), if you want misc stack published when it has completed - seems like phablet-tools, upstart-app-launch, ubuntu-themes + ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks - ping didroc_ks, sil21_00, cypherm_ox or kenvandi_ne later in the evening
<asac> didrocks: ^^
<ogra_> lool, which reminds me, you didnt aswer about the cordiva stuff above (line 67 on landing asks) iirc, you were the one who blocked it due to broken or missing tests back then, can the seed change land now ?
<ogra_> asac, lightdm sits in proposed and is supposed to fix all issues ... ubuntu-touch-session just needs the merge re-applied
<lool> Mirv: I'm fine with upstart-app-launch and ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks; can't comment on ubuntu-themes, but that seems like it would stay in proposed?
<lool> phablet-tools is fine I guess
<ogra_> asac, for multimedia i dont know the status of the thumbnailing, that might take a while until we can fix it (needs a completely new function to be written for gst 1.0)
<lool> ogra_: Yes, I've updated the ask and pinged dbarth about the tests again
<didrocks> asac: those are the first listed in landing asks, right? (lightdm in particular)
<didrocks> the multimedia, yeah, it seems touchy
<lool> ogra_: I dont want to add a landing plan entry until we have a testing story working otherwise we wont have one
<ogra_> asac, and without thumbnailing (even though everything else works flawless and has been 100 times tested) we cant land because it breaqks one test
<asac> didrocks: lightdm is a very old landing ask, yes
<lool> albeit technically, adding this has little chance of breaking our image
<ogra_> lool, thats fine, just wanted to know where that stands
<lool> I want us to be able to detect regressions of these bits
<asac> bounced a few ties... i think there is even a landing plan slot projected in the hope they come along :)
<didrocks> Mirv: lool: whitelist refreshed as per doc?
<Mirv> lool: theme would be in proposed yes, phablet-tools "Adding in phablet-timezone-setup." (Chris Wayne)
<asac> didrocks: it requires touch session and lightdm and we need to test the hell out of it
<Mirv> didrocks: not checked, should be done, I was just about to write that it'll need to be done if not yet
<ogra_> didrocks, mutimedia is fine, i dont think any feature ever got that much testing since we do the phone :) its just that we know there is no thumbnailing support during video playback which breaks one test
<lool> ogra_: did you test the timezone stuff?
<asac> didrocks: at best test that with utah command tools to ensure it doesnt break automation ... sergiusens has a setup to help
<didrocks> ogra_: is there any plan to finish this thumbnailing before shipping?
<ogra_> lool, nope, and i still wait for stgraber to appear ... it didnt feel like he was happy with the approach
<didrocks> asac: right
<ogra_> didrocks, well we try but our core dev for that is on vac, bfillers team is now helping out with that
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, so it's still pending
<ogra_> didrocks, i personally would just drop the test (temporary)
<didrocks> let's see how it goes this week
<didrocks> we can relax the constraint a little bit if we need to ship it ASAP, yeah
<didrocks> so, let's give some more time and see
<sil2100> didrocks: regarding the ubuntu-system-settings - there is mention about the bluetooth settings to test
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, you can check that one with seb128 I guess
<didrocks> sil2100: indicator-bluetooth already landed
<didrocks> we just need the -settings part
<lool> ogra_: but hte lxc-android-config bits are in saucy already
<didrocks> thostr_lunch should be able to help as well
<ogra_> lool, huh ?
<ogra_> lool, which ones
<lool> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc-android-config/0.101
<lool> the timezone ones
<sil2100> didrocks: I found the merge, but I'll poke seb128 about this
<ogra_> lool, pittis change supersedes that
<ogra_> thats a former commit that will have to be reworked
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<Mirv> didrocks: can you refresh the whitelist for the misc stack release?
<didrocks> Mirv: done
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> yw
<ChickenCutlass> didrocks, still working on the last details for Multimedia stack to land.  I will ping you when we are ready
<lool> ogra_: so do we need to hold phablet-tools from going to archive?
<didrocks> ChickenCutlass: excellent, thanks!
<ogra_> lool, which merge is that ?
<lool> ogra_: the one adding timezone-setup flag
<lool> or binary rather
<ogra_> lool, we should hold it back, yeah
<ogra_> was it merged already ?
 * ogra_ chacks
<lool> it's in PPA
<ogra_> (even without typo)
<ogra_> ah, fine, keep it there then
<lool> r194
<lool> ogra_: I'd like us to land misc stack
<lool> well, I just would like to land touch-customization-hooks for mfisch really
<ogra_> lool, well, i think it will break the way it is in the PPA now
<didrocks> lool: we can manually back out something from the publication if needed
<sil2100> didrocks, asac: there seems to be a problem with the bluetooth system settings
<ogra_> it will need pittis changes and some re-work
<Mirv> ogra_: so the mere existence of the new script might hurt, even though no existing scripts were modified?
<didrocks> (but it's a hack, it wasn't designed for that)
<didrocks> sil2100: ah? it's not ready? does it regress what we have already or just non functional?
<ogra_> Mirv, it wont do the right thing
<ogra_> i dont think it will break
<lool> didrocks, Mirv: So IIUC, we could run the misc stack with build parameters to just publish 3 out of 4?
<plars> asac: one crash still on the unity tests: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4440/unity8-autopilot/
<Mirv> ogra_: lool: ok, I'll leave you to it (misc stack publishing), but it's now ready and didier refreshed the whitelist so any cu2d vanguard can publish it
<plars> asac: unity-scope-home
<lool> Mirv: thanks a lot
<ogra_> lool, can we just trigger a new build of the same version ? if so, just delete it from the ppa
<sil2100> didrocks: well, the problem is that due to a probable bug in indicator-bluetooth I won't be able to test the new features locally
<sil2100> On my device I mean
<didrocks> lool: no, that's not supported that way, we need to mess with the file system unfortunately
<didrocks> sil2100: does it regress the current experience?
<didrocks> (compared to current system-settings)
<lool> ogra_: it will be detected when "check"ing the stack
<sil2100> No ;)
<plars> asac: no more apt-get updates too
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, maybe let's publish system-settings if other things are working then, and open a bug on indicator-bluetooth?
<ogra_> lool, then just let it in, iit will get a fix soon and i dont think it is actually used beyond the customization stuff
<didrocks> seb128: it wasn't ready then? can you track that please? ^
<seb128> didrocks, shrug, it's ready and works on some system, seems like sil is hitting /dev permissions issues that
<seb128> - have nothing to do with system settings
<lool> ogra_: I also dont think hurts
<seb128> - concerns only on/off (you can still pair devices)
<lool> Mirv, didrocks: Let's just publish misc stack then
<seb128> - you really want to block important fixes because bluetooth (which is new) is not perfect?
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> seb128: did you backlog? I told I won't block on this
<didrocks> 15:32:58       didrocks | sil2100: ok, maybe let's publish system-settings if other things are working then, and open a bug on indicator-bluetooth?
<didrocks> seb128: ^
<seb128> didrocks, no, I read your "it wasn't ready then"
<seb128> ok, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: I'm just asking you as the feature was both listing indicator-bluetooth + system-settings if you can track this new bug to be fixed
<seb128> didrocks, sure can
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<seb128> didrocks, we are discussing it with charles already
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> yw
<didrocks> sil2100: so please go ahead and publish
<didrocks> lool: fine for me to publish the whole stack
<didrocks> with*
<sil2100> ACK
<asac> plars: you say from image 63 on we see the real thing?
<asac> :)
<asac> sil2100: bluetooth?
<asac> wasnt that always broken?
<plars> asac: yep
<ogra_> lets unbreak it then :)
<ogra_> it always worked ... from commandline
<asac> ogra_: bluetooth is now busted in kernel?
<lool> didrocks: So I'll try running it!
<asac> you say?
<ogra_> asac, no
<didrocks> lool: sure!
<ogra_> asac, BT always worked ... but had no UI
<asac> wait... that means for me that bluez cmd line tools work
<asac> but nothing else :)
<ogra_> asac, you should be able to connect devices
<ogra_> yeah
<lool> cjwatson: just to confirm, I'll upload ubuntu-themes as part of that stack; I've not added any hint and the expectation is that it will remain in -proposed
<asac> so rephrase if you mean something else
<lool> until after beta is released
<asac> ogra_: so either bluez changed or kernel
<asac> did they?
<cjwatson> lool: OK
<cjwatson> infinity: ^-
<asac> ogra_: or did we mess it up in android?
<ogra_> asac, BT cmdline works since several weeks, nothing should have changed there ... but we never had any UI parts connected to that (BT indicator is a no-op)
<sil2100> asac: yes, but it was supposed to be un-broken
<sil2100> asac: seems that it's *not*
<asac> sil2100: what exactly did we land/expect to land? can you shed some light on that :)
<didrocks> lool: btw, how are you going to publish?
<asac> sil2100: might be that its just in landing right now and not yet on the images
<asac> check the spreadsheet i guess
<ogra_> asac, BT indicator fixes to make the toggle work i think
<asac> how can bt indicator break cmdline?
<asac> ogra_: so you say its a bluetooth-indicator regression? or a fix we should fast path?
<charles> to toggle, the bt indicator tries to write a block entry to /dev/rfkill
<asac> iirc there was a bluetooth-indicator in the stack
<ogra_> asac, reggression ?
<charles> if /dev/rfkill isn't readable or writable, the bluetooth toggle in the indicator won't work at all
 * ogra_ feels like he misses info
<didrocks> asac: it was already published
<charles> and, by extension, the same toggle in system-settings won't work either
<ogra_> asac, so whjat exactly is broken now ?
<didrocks> it seems that it's just a /dev perm issue, seb128 is tracking it
<asac> ok so what i hear is that the system stetings landing didnt work as good as we thought
<didrocks> so let's go on meanwhile, the settings don't regress bluetooth anyway, let's move :)
<ogra_> asac, it cant, we dont have logind
<asac> right. so i dont understand what the problem is really :)
<ogra_> unless that was taken into account in the expectations
<ogra_> we wont have permissions to change stuff
<didrocks> asac: we thought it will bring bluetooth support working (as discussed with seb), but it seems it doesn't work everywhere
<asac> right
<asac> ok. seems we understand why and so be it :) ... wait for lightdm basically
<ogra_> didrocks, where doesnt it ?
<asac> lets ensure we dont miss an opportunmioty to land that WELL TESTED!!!
<didrocks> ogra_: on sil2100's phone (mako) at least ;)
<ogra_> didrocks, i know we used it durign the sprint
<ogra_> on mako
<seb128> asac, didrocks, ogra_: it brings bluetooth support (you can pair devices), it doesn't let you turn off bluetooth though
<ogra_> seb128, aha
<asac> right
<asac> thats a polkit thing it feels
<seb128> could be
<seb128> charles, ^ do you use polkit to write to /dev?
<asac> seb128: you could try by using the new ubuntu-touch-session
<ogra_> seb128, thanks, the first informative sentence in that conversation :)
<asac> seb128: this would give us more confidence and you would be unblocked
<asac> but guess thats not in CI
<asac> ogra_: can you put that in CI?
<ogra_> charles, if you talk to the device directly we might need to adjust the udev rules
<charles> seb128, ogra_: indicator-blueooth's talking to the device directly
<ogra_> asac, not really keen to since rolling back is a lot harder then
<ogra_> charles, ok
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -l /dev/rfkill
<ogra_> crw-r--r-- 1 root root 10, 63 Sep 25 12:05 /dev/rfkill
<ogra_> so we just need to update the udev rule
<asac> ok. well, non CI stuff will get harder to get in over time... thats for sure
<asac> :)
<charles> ogra_: +1
<ogra_> asac, willing to live with that :)
<ogra_> charles, can you prove it works if you make the device 0777 ?
<asac> ogra_: so please put your ubuntu-touch-session debs somewhere
<asac> so we can test them
<asac> before we promote
<ogra_> asac, will do, one thing at a time :)
<ogra_> (on a sidenote: the image is done)
<asac> which image?
<seb128> sil2100, ^ can you change the permission to 777 and test again?
<asac> 64?
<asac> ogra_: wait... rfkill. we had fixed the groups etc. there shouldnt be a problem
<asac> oh wait... this needs to get a group set
<asac> right
<asac> nevermind
<sil2100> seb128: will do
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<dobey> what was the branch where the CI config lives?
<sil2100> seb128: just give me a minute, need to finish testing something else
<seb128> sil2100, sure, no hurry
<charles> ogra_: I can't test with 0777 this minute, I'm about to be afk
<ogra_> if someone can test it http://paste.ubuntu.com/6154560/ would be the fix
<seb128> sil2100, ^
<seb128> ogra_, sil2100 said he's going to give it a try
<ogra_> yeah, saw that
 * ogra_ isnt in a hurry and the fix is easy enough 
<charles> sil2100, ty
<ogra_> we just might need to back out pittis change since thats back to discussion status
<sil2100> charles, seb128, ogra_: added 0777 to rfkill and now ubuntu-system-settings enables/disables bluetooth correctly, but the indicator still does not
<sil2100> (strangeness)
<didrocks> sil2100: you did restart the indicator?
<sil2100> charles, seb128, ogra_: not sure if it's related, but unity8.log has this: file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity8/qml/Unity/Indicators/MenuItemFactory.qml:55: TypeError: Cannot read property 'ext' of null
<sil2100> No
<sil2100> Maybe indeed I should
<ogra_> yeah
<kgunn> fginther: thank you for all your help recently!!! it feels so good to wake up and actually see ci tests passing!
<fginther> kgunn, your welcome. it also feels good to wake up and not have a dozen people pinging you :-)
<kgunn> :))
<kgunn> well i do appreciate it
<didrocks> asac: sil2100: lool: ogra_: ok guys, feeling a little bit better, so will try to exercice a little bit, back in ~1 hour
<ogra_> Mirv, i see you are also assigned to the timezone stuff from pitti. seems that needs to be rewritten forst
<ogra_> *first
 * lool runs misc stack
 * ogra_ sets the timezone stuff to blocked
<lool> oh it looks like someone had run misc stack already
<lool> but at lsat I found how to do it
<ogra_> Mirv did i think
<lool> weird, it says 10.99.244.110
<lool> but no login
<lool> it sounds like someone using the command-line did it at least
<lool> anyway
<lool> so looking at platform stack now
<fginther> sergiusens, for the click job, does there need to be a lp:~phablet-team/notes-app/click_wrapper branch for each app, or is that really generic?
<lool> the tests rae running in platform stack
<sergiusens> fginther, we can make a generic one once ogra_ gets xnox's changes to the seed in
<lool> sil2100: I see yo uadded an entry for landing content-hub, cool; do you know where the gallery changes are if any?
<sil2100> lool: I didn't add any entry, I think Didier added it - I'm in the middle of testing services now
<ogra_> sergiusens, OH ! thanks for the reminder
<sil2100> Sadly I don't see any working ubuntu-keyboard AP tests still
 * ogra_ adds it to the spreadsheet, i totally forgot that one
<sil2100> lool: not sure about any gallery changes sadly
<lool> sil2100: let's ping Ken when he came up
<lool> *comes
<sil2100> lool: in the meantime I'll publish ubuntu-keyboard if all is ok
<sil2100> If you don't mind
<lool> I don't mind
<lool> ogra_: any regression in 63 that would stop us from promoting it?
<lool> I see 64 was built and is being tested
<ogra_> lool, do you really want to publish each and every image ?
<sil2100> asac, lool: do you guys know if we're running the ubuntu-keyboard tests as part of image testing?
<lool> ogra_: if it passes  :-)
 * ogra_ would wait for the last build of the day 
<asac> sil2100: not yet... last we look they didnt pass at all
<lool> sil2100: never seen that, check http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4439/ perhaps?
<asac> we can start adding, but bfiller said they are not supposed to run right now
<lool> asac: do you care to promote 63?
<lool> or is that wasting popey's / ogra's time to confirm
<asac> lool: its a backup, but not really has much content so thought we omit it
<asac> and just go back in case something is busted :)
<lool> ogra_: ^
<popey> lool: i already have 63 on my device
<lool> asac: yup fair enough
<sil2100> Thanks
<sil2100> I have been informed by Bill that they're working now, just need a special way of running - and they seem to be running right now
<sil2100> On my machine at least
<sil2100> So far so good
<lool> sil2100: might want to ping plars to add them to the image tests
<bfiller> asac: the ubuntu-keyboard autopilot tests are working now (as of last night) so they can be added to the daily image testing
<lool> plars: ^
<ogra_> lool, asac, i would say lets try to promote first and last build of a day as a rule of thumb
<ogra_> promoting 6 of them just because we did 6 seem like a waste of tester time
<sil2100> plars: ping
<sil2100> All passed, publishing ubuntu-keyboard
<plars> sil2100: hi
<plars> sil2100: ubuntu-keyboard-autopilot right?
<plars> sil2100: I'll take a look
<asac> bfiller: nice
<bfiller> plars: only thing is the way the test is requires unity8 to be stopped and maliit-server to be run with -testabiltiy
<sil2100> plars: yes, ubuntu-keyboard-autopilot - all that is needed is to run maliit-server with -testability and shutting down unity8 beforehand
<bfiller> plars: not sure how you guys set that up but won't pass unless that happens
<sil2100> (as we do with unity8-autopilot already)
<lool> rsalveti: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/20130924-2218-0ubuntu1 are the other half of the mir fix?
<lool> looks like it's in saucy-release then
<rsalveti> lool: yes, already updated the landing page
<ogra_> rsalveti, wasnt there a kernel change too for this one ?
<ogra_> or was that unrelated
<lool> rsalveti: the ask or the landing itself?
<lool> I'll clarify that android is INARCHIVE and mir needs a mp to land
<rsalveti> lool: landing
<rsalveti> lool: we already have 2 separated lines for them
<rsalveti> lool: we should put it inarchive, why inflight?
<rsalveti> as we're only covering the android side in there
<rsalveti> we have a separated line for the mir one
<lool> rsalveti: oh ok, I thought it was a single landing, i get it now
<ogra_> inflight means "building"
<lool> rsalveti: I've removed the reference to the merge proposal from the first landing
<rsalveti> lool: ok, thanks
<lool> rsalveti: can I put you as PoC for mir part?
<rsalveti> lool: yes
<sergiusens> bfiller, plars sil2100 since unity8 and maliit-server are upstart jobs can't we use the initctl set-env QT_TESTABILITY=1 flag? (need to confirm the exact var)
<ogra_> sergiusens, we should put that into pre-start scripts for everything and make it switchable by touching a file in ~/
<plars> that would be useful
<sergiusens> ogra_, hmm, we made a lengths deal to avoid that due to security
<ogra_> well, then put it into a place ony root can write to
<ogra_> /userdata/.testable
<ogra_> if a user has root you have lost anyway :)
<sergiusens> ogra_, if jdstrand agrees, then I'm good
<lool> rsalveti: so I think there was a pulseaudio part to diwic's fix, did you manage to test/upload this one?
<sergiusens> unity7 exports it by default today I guess
<rsalveti> lool: I'm testing another patch that diwic had first, but will upload in a bit
<asac> ogra_: lets see what we can do ... at least 1 image per day i would say
<asac> but make sense to throw out the last we have before we call it EOD
<asac> ... even though i would like to figure how to have a longer day with west coast involvement etc.
<asac> bfiller: can you talk to plars about enabling your keybord tests?
<sil2100> asac, lool: testing content-hub doesn't seem possible, I guess we indeed need some additional changes in gallery-app to have this testable
<asac> bfiller: we dont have a good process yet, so do some handwaving to him for now
<sil2100> asac, lool: but I guess we can publish since it doesn't break anything for sure
<plars> asac: we've already been discussing it :)
<asac> sil2100: why cant we test content-hub and the gallery-app?
<asac> i mean the existing gallery app?
<asac> if that breaks we shouldnt push it, but rather wait for the gallery-app fix
<asac> plars: ok good.
<sil2100> asac: since gallery-app still doesn't start in the picker mode
<asac> plars: i think we should wrap that all under one shared CIguard TODO list later on :)
<sil2100> asac: last week it didn't start in picker mode as well, so no regression I guess? Or maybe it got fixed on Monday?
<plars> asac: you mean something like: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ci-s-add-image-testsuites
<sil2100> Since due to my sickness I might have missed something
<asac> sil2100: how about the autopilots?
<sil2100> asac: content-hub has no autopilots
<asac> sil2100: autopilots for gallery-app and unity8 run on top
<sil2100> asac: it has one manual test for changing the background which cannot be performed ;)
<asac> those we should at least try to protect them
<sil2100> asac: ok, I can run those, but actually those don't really test content-hub
<asac> people told me that content-hub can have side effects on those
<asac> so in the absense of knowing more, i would do that rather than nothing.
<sil2100> k
<asac> for me unity8 is what we should always run in case we dchange something in the base system and dont know its potential effects
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll perform unity8 + gallery-app autopilot tests and if those pass, I'll publish content-hub as well - just a heads up
<lool> sil2100: the way to test would be to change your background, and that should popup gallery-app to pick one
<lool> sil2100: so it worked for me with image 63
<lool> sil2100: would be good to confirm that it didn't regress
<lool> sil2100: not sure if there are other tests
<lool> sil2100: I had to kill other instances of the app though
<lool> sil2100: so a) kill all apps, b) launch camera-app take a picture c) kill all apps :-)  d) launch settings and tap the images at the top in "background"  e) gallery-app comes up, select an image  f) background is changed
<sil2100> lool: on todays image with latest content-hub you can click on the image, it starts gallery-app but not in picker mode
<lool> sil2100: it started in picker mode for me
<sil2100> On a clean, fresh started system
<mmcc> Hi, I need some assistance with the CI config for ubuntuone-credentials that fginther set up. the PS Jenkins bot is complaining about our branches because they're not native packages yet, but we've postponed using daily releases. Is there a way to turn off that check?
<lool> sil2100: Yes, I just tried again
<sil2100> lool: I'll downgrade to the old content-hub and check if it's the same here
<fginther> mmcc, looking
<mmcc> fginther: thanks
<lool> sil2100: I'll upgrade and check whether it works, I'm just upgrading to image 64 now
<lool> I was on 63
<sil2100> lool: what version of content-hub and gallery-app do you have?
<lool> sorry too late, but the ones from 63
<lool> hand't fiddled with rw today
<sil2100> How can I check what image I'm using? Since I use the one from 20130924.1
<fginther> mmcc, is there a packaging branch?
<lool> sil2100: worked with 64
<lool> sil2100: system-image-cli -i
<sil2100> heh, build number 0
<mmcc> fginther: there's a separate branch for packaging, yes: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-credentials/packaging-dailies
<lool> sil2100: uh
<lool> I have content-hub | 0.0+13.10.20130920-0ubuntu1 | http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ saucy/universe armhf Packages
<sil2100> Using cdimage-touch - probably that's why?
<lool> gallery-app | 0.0.67+13.10.20130924.1-0ubuntu1 | http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ saucy/universe armhf Packages
<lool> sil2100: oh yes, you wanted ubuntu_system
<lool> sil2100: shouldn't break this, but we're all testing system images
<fginther> mmcc, that *should* fix the problem
<fginther> mmcc, I'll give it a test and get back to you
<mmcc> fginther: sorry, I don't follow - what should fix it?
<sil2100> I'm using this as it's the easiest thing when developing I guess
<sil2100> lool: downgraded content-hub and will try in a moment
<fginther> mmcc, adding the packaging branch to the build configuraton. we can't build without being able to build a package
<mmcc> aha, ok
<sil2100> lool: strange, but it doesn't work on my device even with the old content-hub
<sil2100> It starts gallery-app in normal mode, I can browse images
<lool> sil2100: you don't a couple of buttons at bottom of the screen?
<lool> I'm not even sure how it's started in either mode; I see:
<lool> phablet   3141 36.7  2.7 227392 52752 ?        Ssl  15:19   0:01      \_ gallery-app --fullscreen  --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/gallery-app.desktop
 * lool pulls content-hub
<sil2100> lool: no, when I swipe from the bottom and bring the toolbar, I have select, camera etc. there, as with the standard app
<lool> sil2100: the buttons just show up for me without doing any swiping
<lool> sil2100: are you on mako?
<sil2100> lool: yes
<sil2100> lool: so it's working for you after upgrading normally?
<lool> sil2100: slowly trying
<lool> sil2100: content-hub + gallery-app binary packages are all I have to update?
<sil2100> lool: I think so? That's what I didn, but actually there's no new gallery-app
<didrocks> need any help (I'm on image 63)
<sil2100> didrocks: could you upgrade content-hub and try to change your wallpaper? :D
<sil2100> didrocks: since it doesn't work on my machine
<didrocks> sil2100: it won't work even before, right?
<didrocks> let me try without it to see the experience first ;)
<didrocks> then I'll upgrade with content-hub
<sil2100> didrocks: lool says it worked on his machine with 63
<sil2100> didrocks: on my device it doesn't work even in the old versions...
<didrocks> hum, I'm actually on 62
<didrocks> it doesn't work with this one
<sil2100> lool: ^
<didrocks> lool: please remind me how to switch to the proposed channel for downloading 63
<sil2100> lool: so it's as on my machine ^
<didrocks> so, if I double click
<didrocks> on the imag
<didrocks> image
<didrocks> I go to "events"
<asac> didrocks: so 64 is an image we would like to release if validated etc.?
<asac> plars: how is love going there?
<didrocks> asac: indeed, seeing the number of yummi changes in it
<asac> hmm
<asac> didrocks: didnt the home-scope land?
<sil2100> didrocks: same here
<asac> seems there are still crashes
<asac> didrocks: lets look after its finished... wouldnt block for sure as we managted to get rid of one crasher and see progress
<plars> asac: well, looks like music-app is still failing
<didrocks> asac: asac no, it didn't land, not sure if the staged changed is the crash fix
<ogra_> and unity is still crashing
<didrocks> thostr_: do you know if it's that one? ^
<asac> didrocks: check with thostr_, yes.
<didrocks>  Don't maintain own instances of cancellables. Use cancellable from
<asac> didrocks: show him the changes that landed maybe :)
<didrocks>     search context. (LP: #1228260)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1228260 in unity-scope-home (Ubuntu) "Home scope leaks cancellables; should rely on cancellable from API" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228260
<asac> didrocks: or wehere to find it
<asac> at best
<didrocks> asac: I'll handle it, no worry ;)
<didrocks> discussing as well of a possible urgency due to unity7/8 and edubuntu (AGAIN)
<ogra_> what did you break ?
<ogra_> think of the children !
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> ogra_: see #ubuntu-unity, no dash for edubuntu :p
<ogra_> ah, i'm not in there
<ogra_> i didnt know they use unity :)
<plars> asac: also still seeing a crash on unity
<thostr_> plars: is there any stacktrace?
<thostr_> plars: then we can check if this is because of a missing fix not landing or a different issue
<plars> thostr_: there's a .crashfile for it - http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-maguro-smoke-unity8-autopilot/89/artifact/clientlogs/_usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_unity-scope-home_unity-scope-home.32011.crash/*view*/
<didrocks> thostr_: is bug #1228260 about the crash?
<ubot5> bug 1228260 in unity-scope-home (Ubuntu) "Home scope leaks cancellables; should rely on cancellable from API" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228260
<thostr_> didrocks: that is one of 3
<didrocks> thostr_: so that one is staged, not released yet
<thostr_> didrocks: and we need https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/libunity/fix-1199715/+merge/187172
<didrocks> thostr_: ok, that one will be after beta2 freeze though
<didrocks> (the 2 in fact)
<fginther> mmcc, the packaging branch didn't resolve the issue because it's not in the expected format (it's actually looking for a /debian dir to nest inside the source branch). I can fix this with a custom job, but that will take a little bit of time
<didrocks> but we can stage that to proposed
<thostr_> that's line 78 in landing and is the number1 reason for the crashes
<thostr_> plars: can you manually install what's in 78 and rerun? because that should fix the crash
<mhr3> thostr_, asac showed me earlier today a list that had that included
<mmcc> fginther: hmm, ok
<mhr3> thostr_, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<didrocks> thostr_: excellent! I have added the missing component in the landing plan
<didrocks> thostr_: so yeah, we will push that to -proposed (but it will stay there until the end of beta2)
<lool> sil2100: sorry, was reviewing a mp with Ted, back now
<lool> sil2100: so I've installed latest content-hub and am rebootin
<mmcc> fginther: can you say more about how much extra work that custom job is?
<thostr_> didrocks: wait, something is strange, if we take http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results then the fix seems in???
<dobey> fginther: seems odd that it would expect something different than launchpad does
<didrocks> thostr_: this is what is staged, not yet in proposed
<thostr_> didrocks: ah, ok
<didrocks> thostr_: it's in the ubuntu-unity/daily-build ppa
<didrocks> so people can already test if they want ;)
<lool> didrocks: to write the proposed image, just use --channel saucy-proposed
<fginther> mmcc, it's about 30 minutes of work to get it setup and tested
<didrocks> lool: hum, where? I'm in a command line ;)
<cjwatson> lool: (devel-proposed, let's not get into habits we'll have to change in three weeks ;-) )
<lool> ;-)
<lool> didrocks: with phablet-flash
<fginther> dobey, I'm not sure if the format has a name, but it expects a single branch with packaging and source together, we just strip out the packaging to apply to the new source branch
<lool> didrocks: or you can change your /etc/system-image/channel.ini
<didrocks> lool: ah? I have to reflash, no way to tell "please now for my image update use…"
<lool> sil2100: so it worked with new content-hub
<didrocks> ah, in /etc/system-image/channel.ini
 * didrocks does
<lool> sil2100: was no new gallery-app for me to update to
<plars> I was wondering that actually... so devel-proposed == saucy-proposed == daily-proposed? (we did just remove all traces of daily-proposed from the image ci, and told stgraber it was fine from our end to remove)
<didrocks> lool: how does it work? you click on an image and then?
<lool> plars: currently
<lool> plars: daily-proposed will go away
<mmcc> fginther: ok, do you have that time today?
<plars> I knew about daily and devel being equivilent, but wasn't sure about saucy-proposed and whether it had any differences
<lool> didrocks: I click on the top left image, and it opens gallery
<fginther> yeah, I should have time in about 2 horus
<lool> sil2100, didrocks: Now I did find a bug before and after the content-hub update: when I go back to settings, one of the two top images uses the default image instead of the configured one (just after selecting a new image it's correct)
<plars> thostr_: I can try to take a look soon, is there a package for it already?
<lool> didrocks, sil2100: Note that I've arranged for pictures to be in my gallery-app first
<lool> otherwise it doesn't work too well as it launches a new gallery-app from camera
<lool> there's no "take a picture and return" mode it seems
<mmcc> fginther: great, thanks
<thostr_> plars: it's in daily build ppa, update libunity and unity-scope-home
<sil2100> lool: I have pictures in my gallery if anything
<sil2100> lool: well, fill in a ubuntu-system-settings bug for the background issue you mentioned and I'll pick it up tomorrow
<ralsina> asac: can we land the landing ask #57 in the next round?
<ralsina> asac: it has a candidate and everything
<asac> ralsina: can you check with didrocks?
<ralsina> asac: of course. didrocks ^+2
<didrocks> ralsina: in the discussion we had before, didn't we say that already landed?
<ralsina> didrocks: not that one. I have a number of asks, and they all end in 7 ;-)
<asac> yeah #57 is in afaict
<asac> please double check
<asac> that was hooked to landing no. 1 and that one is done
<ralsina> Argh, sory, my bad #58
<asac> didrocks: can you show how ralsina can find out if his stuff is in?
<didrocks> 14:54:47           asac | http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130919.changes
<ralsina> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> 14:54:54           asac | thats the last image that has something about click-update-manager
<didrocks> 14:54:59           asac | everything after didnt touch it
<asac> ah
<asac> good
<didrocks> 14:55:08           asac | that was landing no. 1 afaik (ask 57)
 * didrocks has memory ;)
<ralsina> yes, sorry, I was off by one.
<asac> 58 is a new story :)
<asac> hehe
<didrocks> (and a good backlog :p)
<didrocks> ah 58!
<didrocks> ;)
<asac> hehe
<ralsina> So, didrocks this is about #58
<asac> ralsina: dont confuse us :-P
<didrocks> ok, let me look!
<lool> sil2100: but I see no regression with content-hub, so you can land it if you like
<asac> didrocks: i think we have a standup... will be right there :)
<lool> sil2100: that's with 0.0+13.10.20130920-0ubuntu1
 * ogra_ needs fresh coffee ... 
<didrocks> asac: yeah, coming in one minute
<ogra_> gimme a few
<didrocks> ralsina: in fact, it's already in ;)
<didrocks> we can see the huge power of asac tracking and updating :p
<ralsina> didrocks: yay in any case!
<didrocks> ralsina: should be in current promoted image (#62)
<asac> to be fair those landings were done before we referernced the landing
<asac> so it was a bit of a mental challenge to ensure i dont do mistakkes :)
<asac> but the good news is that the landing ask owner cares and we learn how to find out :)
<didrocks> yeah, I'm just kidding :)
<didrocks> right
<ralsina> asac: I am trying to be a good asker! ;-)
<asac> thanks! :)
<ralsina> didrocks: the current promoted image seems to have 0.2+13.10.20130924.1 and we want 24.2
<didrocks> ralsina: yeah, .1 has partially your fix, #63 and soon #64 have it
<ralsina> didrocks: ok, no problem then
<sil2100> lool: ok, I ran unity8 tests so I'll publish
<sil2100> didrocks: I published content-hub, and now I think I go warm my bed a bit to recover completely for tomorrow :)
<sil2100> didrocks: how was your exercise btw.?
<didrocks> sil2100: sure! thanks a lot for all the work dude :)
<didrocks> sil2100: good, but my bike's tire exploded :/
<didrocks> so had an unexpected stop
<didrocks> :p
<sil2100> uuuh, it sucks when that happens, especially when one is far away from home ;)
<sil2100> See you tomorrow everyone!
<lool> didrocks: so IIUC, platform stack is failing in check due to: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/2117/label=qa-nvidia-gtx660/testReport/junit/unity.tests.test_dash/DashScopeResultsTests/test_results_message/
<plars> thostr_: ok, I'm provisioned locally, where's the ppa I need?
<thostr_> plars: it's in daily-build
<plars> thostr_: for... unity? link?
<thostr_> plars: add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build
<plars> ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build I guess?
<plars> got it,
<plars> thostr_: unity-scope-home and libunity9? or does it need libunity-* also?
<thostr_> mhr3 ^
<mhr3> it needs libunity-protocol-private as well
<mhr3> but that should be dep of libunity9
<asac> robru: there?
<asac> robru: wkae up we need you
<mhr3> but perhaps stop super-cherrypicking, and take everything built from lp:libunity
<rsalveti> lool: new pulse should be in proposed soon, and we'd also need to copy/publish telepathy-ofono, to fix bug 1226298
<ubot5> bug 1226298 in linux-mako (Ubuntu Saucy) "[mako] After 5-10 incoming calls ( ended remotely ), no more ring/snap decision" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226298
<lool> rsalveti: do you have a landing slot for it or would you like me to add one?
<rsalveti> lool: already added
<lool> thanks
<ogra_> rsalveti, pulse will get stuck
<ogra_> (beta freeze)
<rsalveti> ogra_: sure
<rsalveti> who can copy telepathy-ofono from the ppa to the archive?
<lool> rsalveti: which stack is this?
<ogra_> rsalveti, btw, since you will be around when the US day ends, you have been voluntold to guide the MM landing :)
<lool> network
<lool> rsalveti: I think we can do that now
<ogra_> rsalveti, i'll take over in the morning
<lool> I might even be able to
<rsalveti> ogra_: sure
<rsalveti> lool: thanks
<ogra_> it needs someone who knows about the stack ...
<lool> rsalveti: keeping Didier on the hangout to make sure I do no mistake
<rsalveti> cool
<lool> rsalveti: running
<rsalveti> thanks
 * rsalveti lunch
<lool> rsalveti: should be into -proposed in 5mn or so
<ogra_> the latest phablet-flash changes need a build, can someone trigger one ?
<ogra_> sergiusens, was there a spreadsheet entry for it i can refer to (else i'll add one)
<sergiusens> ogra_, no, needs addition... it's a fix to the demo setup tool for ro and a new phablet-config tool to setup timezone
<ogra_> sergiusens, the latter was just reverted in the image
<ogra_> sergiusens, since stgraber didnt like the approach
<ogra_> sergiusens, is antthing making use of that feature by default yet ?
<sergiusens> ogra_, need to tell cwayne...
<sergiusens> ogra_, nothing by default
<ogra_> sergiusens, we have the three files still writable
<lool> == Publishing stack mir ==
<ogra_> but pitti wants to change that setup completely so i try to hold back anything related to it until the basics are solved
<lool> just ubuntu-system-compositor (unseeded) against latest Mir, checked packaging changes
<lool> rsalveti: telepathy-ofono is accepted, will soon be published to proposed
<lool> should transition to archive after that
<plars> thostr_: I'm running it a few more times to be sure, but so far no crash
<plars> asac: ^
<ogra_> robru, can you trigger a phablet-tools build  from recent trunk ?
<didrocks> asac: okkk, so the landing spreasheet is up to date
<didrocks> discussed with ricmm, it's under control
<didrocks> I'm happy to discuss about it more tomorrow
<didrocks> but I think we should have an image as well with just unity-mir + the android part if not in + mir (once the fix is merged to trunk)
<didrocks> to assess of the quality of this on maguro
<didrocks> and then, rediscuss the application management :)
<ogra_> the android part should be in since a while
<ogra_> so it shouldnt be to hard to test on maguro if someone can provide debs for the Mir part
<ogra_> (and unity-mir)
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, I was checking this, it seems to be in
<didrocks> right, there is hope to have that in the ppa tomorrow :)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> that should make it possible to test without having an actual image
<ogra_> i.e manually
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> ogra_: content-hub is in now, can we get a beautiful image? :)
<didrocks> (one which will pass all AP tests of course ;))
<ogra_> didrocks, can we wait until the seed changes landed that i just uploaded ?
<ogra_> though they are not urgent
<ogra_> i guess i can as well just build an image
<didrocks> ogra_: if it's not urgent, we can maybe just stage it for tomorrow's image?
<didrocks> let's try to get one first
<asac> ogra_: build :)
<asac> hehe
<didrocks> so that you can to bed earlier :p
<asac> i believe we want to obey our selfimposed deadlines is what we earlier actually were trying to say
<asac> so lets not extend cut offs because there is just another inflight thing almost ready :)
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> running
<didrocks> yeah, there is alway this last nice candy that would be nice to get in ;)
<didrocks> thanks ogra_ \o/
 * didrocks waves good evening, have sweet dreams
<ogra_> didrocks, in this case it was some leftover from yesterday i had forgotten about :)
<ogra_> but nobody complained today so it will all be fine if it lands tomorrow
<didrocks> :)
<lool> \o/
<asac> lool: why so happy :)
<lool> so now I can play different music files, and they keep playing in background
<asac> really>
<asac> ?
<lool> even if I turn screen off, but that's probably because I'm attached with adb
<asac> just locally or anywhere near an image?
<lool> asac: yeah, with a) platform-api change
<lool> b) upstart-app-launch fix that I just happroved to trunk
<asac> nice
<lool> ah it also needs a music-app change (.desktop key addition)
<asac> guess friday morning this lands
<asac> err is in image
<asac> :)
<lool> I think tonight!  :-)
<asac> cowboy mode?
 * infinity read "anywhere near an image" as "playing your music files on a device a few feet away from a phone with Ubuntu on it".
<infinity> Why yes, yes, I can play music near an image!
<asac> hehe
<lool> lol
<lool> asac: I was actually testing the platform-api changes earlier
<lool> only package in this stack to publish
<lool> and can land now
<asac> didrocks planned out the whole night
<lool> until we discussed the minor regression with you, and the fix was trivial, so tested it quickly
<asac> if that was discussed before its surely in
<lool> I discussed this with him after our call in a hangout
<asac> kk
<asac> he knows what he is doing i guess... just ensure you run autopilots :)
<asac> lol
<asac> lool: so i see it
<asac> lool: its 35
<lool> I've just added it, yes
<asac> so thats good
<asac> you added it?
<ogra_> hey, didnt we say we keep clear for MM landings
<asac> to the landing plan?
<ogra_> stop cowboying !
<lool> asac: just the upstart one
<asac> yeah. lets go according to plan is the simple rule to stay focussed and stay alive :)
<lool> asac: that's the "fix the regression" you wanted
<asac> ok
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> we definitely want it ...
<ogra_> and i'm inclined to say that music app is kind of MM related :P
<lool> ogra_: landing 12: I tested and would like to push it, but after upstart-app-launch is pushed
<lool> ogra_: it works fine  :-)
<ogra_> lool, yeah, doit
<lool> ogra_: updated all platform-api packages, restarted session, music-app now keeps running in bg
<ogra_> yeah
<lool> it will hurt battery life I'm sure given the code outputs stuff it's doing to the db every second
<lool> but it will play music  :-)
<asac> lool: i guess its fine if you give didrocks a heads up ... i believe it was really agreed and hence is just an oversight in the plan.
<ogra_> :)
<lool> asac: Yes, I confirmed the platform part with didrocks earlier, and I also updated him on the whole single instance story, music playback story
<asac> but i dont see what else we missed. so what is there is the plan and afaik didrocks has robru and friends helping. lets see
<lool> we're far from the clean solution still
 * ogra_ whispers "proposed and bugs" 
<asac> lool: right. i trust you, so its an oversight if you agreed to land this before the morning image
<asac> ogra_: such extreme ideas have to bake slowly before coming to fruits :)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> extreme :0
<ogra_> :)
<lool> ogra_: haha
<lool> I meant far from the clean solution for music playback
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> *grin*
<asac> we have a clean app
<ogra_> glossy and polished :)
<asac> its just not sterile :)
<asac> so if we lower our standards a bit, its still a clean app imo :)
<asac> lol
<asac> ogra_: image done?
<asac> is it true that our community apps got better?
<asac> err core apps
<asac> V
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4441/
<asac> hmm. not everywhere. http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4442/
<ogra_> asac, will be done "zur tagesschau"
<ogra_> :P
<asac> but maybe that run was still affected by us pulling stuff from archive
<asac> ogra_: oh... still that early. nice
<asac> thats fixed now btw
<asac> plars: can you confirm that we still did update in 64?
<lool> ogra_: tagesschau isn't at 7pm?
<asac> plars: otherwise it feels odd that we see the difference imo
<plars> asac: no, we did not
<asac> hmm
 * lool watched news pünktlich um sieben!
<asac> thats odd then
<ogra_> lool, 8pm
<lool> tudududut tudududut
<lool> tah dah dah dahhh
<ogra_> haha
<lool> zdf!
<asac> plars: how can we be sure? can we grep through all logs>?
<ogra_> LOL
<lool> ah tagesschau is ard?
<asac> maybe there is an apt-get update hidden somewhere lese
<ogra_> lool, yeah
<lool> I think that's the one I watch on the web, I dont get the zdf one
<ogra_> yeah, its the more common one
<ogra_> that should work after the MM landing btw :)
<plars> asac: I'll keep looking but the only ones I could find have already been removed
<lool> you know what would get ur pass rates up?
<lool> adding more tests!
<asac> plars: how is beta testing going btw? are there many respins?
<asac> plars: yeah, still wonder how we could systematically find all
<plars> asac: we're about to get a full respin of server/desktop
<asac> and be certain :)
<asac> we could also dumb the packagelist after the run as well
<ogra_> oh, that might unleash some of our stuff !
<plars> asac: we could also check the package version - which one is it you're concerned about in particular
<ogra_> if desktop gets rebuilt
<asac> plars: well, just want to ensure that we test what we want to test
<asac> and nothing else
<asac> guess a doanac thing maybe to sort that
<ogra_> asac, well, a desktop respin usually means that the floodgates get opened (at least for a bit)
<plars> asac: doanac already removed the installation of utah - which also removed the apt-get update that went along with it after installing the ppa
<plars> asac: I removed the default test that ran apt-get update
<asac> plars: you think that respin is last and we open archive again after?
<ogra_> so packages helld back by desktop will flow in
<asac> when would we know?
<plars> asac: I hope so, but there could be 5 more for all I know - we don't usually know until it happens
<asac> ok. lets talk about that in our 1-on-1 a bit more :)
<plars> asac: and all tests have to be rerun every time
<asac> plars: what is the test list again?
<asac> do you have that somewhere on one page?
<plars> asac: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/303/builds
<plars> asac: not on one page though
<ogra_> asac, btw, tagesschau is on screen :)
 * ogra_ is brave and tries Mir on maguro before flashing the next image
<asac> ogra_: is RO out?
<ogra_> asac, ah, not yet
<ogra_> hmm
<asac> doesnt sound good
<asac> probably a problem
<ogra_> nah
<ogra_> it takes a while to repack them
<plars> asac: just double-checked again - no more apt-get update anywhere in the ci scripts. Utah phablet-run wrapper has it in one function - the one that installs utah on the target, but this is turned OFF now from our ci scripts
<asac> plars: can we retry those builds until they get the same results :)?
<asac> one more time for now i gues
<ogra_> wow, Mir is like a slap in the face on my maguro
<ogra_> full brightness burns through my eyes
<ogra_> wow ... thats slower than xfbdev over network !
<ogra_> ah, and starting the browser just hardlocks it
<ogra_> woah
<ogra_> load average: 19.83, 8.87, 3.39
<thostr_> ogra_: do we have a fixed url for landings in images similar to http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results for daily?
<ogra_> thostr_, only for after the build ... http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/
<thostr_> ogra_: yes, that is what I'm looking for. thanks
<plars> asac: psivaa restarted a lot of those already, but build 65 is out now, so those tests are now running
<ogra_> maguro seems to always miss some
<popey> ogra_: i have a bit of time now, want me to flash 65 and test on mako?
<lool> soo
<lool> misc stack won a new package update while I was waiting for upstart-app-launch to merge
<lool> phablet-tools
<lool> so I'll try to run the misc stack with just upstart-app-launch
<lool> I see platform is currently building (along tons of other stuff) so will let that settle
<lool> too bad platform seems to be getting another update
<ogra_> popey, yeah, that would be great
<lool> == publishing platform ==
<lool> which just has the platform-api change I tested much earlier
<lool> I wish I could have published the misc one, but phablet-tools got there and I'm not 100% sure I can land it, and I couldn't figure a sane way to publish just upstart-app-launch out of it
<fginther> mmcc, the ubuntuone-credentials have been updated
<fginther> mmcc, the ubuntuone-credentials *jobs* have been updated
<mmcc> fginther: excellent, thanks for the help!
<ogra_> lool, if phablet-tools is up to date, thats something i wait for
<fginther> mmcc, you're welcome, sorry it took longer then expected
<lool> ogra_: it has a couple of changes form tip
<lool> ogra_: one from cwayne for your TZ stuff and one from doanac for some autopilot failure handling, as to keep colling logs
<mmcc> fginther: no problem. it wasn't blocking us :)
<ogra_> well, latest tip would be fine ... i pinged robru above for it, not sure he saw the ping
<lool> ogra_: since that doesn't go in the image, if you can confirm it works as you want it, I can push to archive; would also need the ok from doanac I guess
<ogra_> lool, sergiusens tested it
<lool> ogra_: did you want it in PPA, or in archive?
<lool> ogra_: this is what's in PPA https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages?field.name_filter=phablet-tools&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy
<ogra_> lool, hmm, i'm not sure how it gets promoted to the backport PPAs ...
<ogra_> i would have said archive, but i kind of suspect the copying for the older releases happens from the PPA
<lool> ogra_: it definitely got published with the cu2d stuff last time
<lool> doanac: hey
<lool> doanac: is latest phablet-tools tip good to go?  did you test it?
<ogra_> lool, perfect, verified, i want both changes
<doanac> lool: its working for me locally
<lool> Ok; since it's just going to archive and you wanted robru to push it, and there's a landing slot for it, and you guys both tested it + sergio, it's ok  :-)
<lool> doanac: it has no chance of breaking our autotesting infrastructure?
<doanac> lool: i don't think so. if anything it should fix a regression
<lool> == publishing misc ==
<ogra_> :)
 * ogra_ vanishes again
<plars> another respin coming on the beta, I'm going to disappear for a bit too, back in a bit
<robru> ogra_, sorry I've been sick today. just getting functional now. do you still need me to do phablet-tools or did you get somebody for it already?
<sergiusens> ogra_, going from saucy to precise is automatic
<thomi> hey fginther, got a second?
<fginther> thomi, yes, what's up?
<thomi> fginther: one of the autopilot functional tests is failing because 'dpkg-architecture' isn't installed  on the system.
<thomi> fginther: My question is: should we make dpkg-dev a build-depends on autopilot, or a regular depends on python-autopilot-tests?
<thomi> fginther: We don't (currently) run the functional tests during package builds, but if we did, I guess it'd need to be a build-depends.
<thomi> fginther: But I don't know how the jenkins job works when it runs the functional tests.
<thomi> does it install the python-autopilot-tests package and go from there, or run them from source?
<fginther> thomi, the functional tests should be installed via the python-autopilot-tests package. I did just notice that wasn't installed when I ran your test yesterday
<fginther> thomi, in the daily-release setup, it is using the python-autopilot-tests package
<thomi> fginther: ok, so I'll it as a dependency on that package, and we should be down to one test failure :)
<thomi> which looks like qmlscene borking for some reason
<fginther> thomi, tes
<fginther> yes
<thomi> awesome, thanks fginther
<ogra_> robru, seems what lool has there is fine
<ogra_> robru, go to bed
<robru> ogra_, hehe
<ogra_> plars, gallery app on mako looks a little unhappy
<ogra_> (in the 65 tests)
<kgunn> fginther: hey, i've been watching this one...https://code.launchpad.net/~kdub/mir/fix-1215979/+merge/187346
<kgunn> fginther: is there a way to prioritize it for a merge/ci run ?
<popey> ogra_: 65 seems good to me!
<dobey> popey: in bug #1227100 it's about the weird second button there, and not the 503 unavailable message itself, right?
<ubot5> bug 1227100 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Messy error messages when store has problem" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227100
<popey> dobey: both really
<popey> 503 means nothing to me, and *** download... is odd
<dobey> maybe should be two bugs then
<dobey> one for "error messages are too technical" and the other for "wtf is this weird button on the error page"
<popey> ok, gimmie a mo and i will do it
<dobey> because they are separate issues
<dobey> sure
<dobey> thanks :)
<popey> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1231145
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231145 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Odd button appears when network disconnected" [Undecided,New]
<lool> kgunn: will run mir
<dobey> thanks popey
<lool> == building mir ==
<lool> (not publishing)
<lool> this is to get https://code.launchpad.net/~kdub/mir/fix-1215979/+merge/187346 built in PPA
<kgunn> lool: cool
<kgunn> lool: which ppa ?
<lool> I thought it was the main one, but I guess I'm not looking at the right stuff
<lool> 2013-09-25 20:54:10,424 INFO No new useful revision published since last daily push, no need to upload this component
<lool> kgunn: actually I see the branch marked as merged, but it's not in lp:mir?
<lool> aha development-branch
<fginther> kgunn, the MP shows as 'merged'
<kgunn> fginther: sweet...it knew i was complaining
<kgunn> :)
<lool> kgunn: so I don't know how to trigger a snapshot of the development-branch into $other PPA used for this
<lool> kgunn: can only help with lp:mir
<lool> gtg, 'night all
<ogra_> popey, here too
<jdstrand> fginther: hey-- I have a self-service upload. testing on 62 worked fine. is now ok to upload?
<jdstrand> (line 76 of the landing plan)
<fginther> jdstrand, let's figure out who can answer this
<fginther> jdstrand, one moment
<jdstrand> fginther: well, my question was just about getting in the way of 63
<jdstrand> fginther: thanks
<fginther> robru, are you the current domain expert on the landing plan?
<fginther> cyphermox, maybe that's you? ^
<robru> fginther, uhhhh, no ;-) but I can release something if you want me to
<jdstrand> I was asked to make sure my upload came before 63
<jdstrand> "self service after build #62 is available and before we cut #63 ... check to be safe"
 * jdstrand is trying to be safe :)
<thomi> Hello CI team - I'm getting bzr errors causing my branches to fail autolanding, for example: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-1.3-saucy-armhf-autolanding/19/console
<thomi> any ideas?
<fginther> thomi, let me check to make sure nothings down
<cjwatson> thomi: for the record, dpkg-dev is in build-essential, and therefore you shouldn't ever build-depend on it (unless it's a versioned build-dep to force something new enough).  Runtime depends are a different matter of course.
<cjwatson> (re autopilot discussion earlier)
<thomi> cjwatson: ahh, thanks
<thomi> cjwatson: but it wouldn't hurt to build-dep on it, right? It would just be redundant?
<cjwatson> It doesn't hurt, but you still shouldn't. :-)
<thomi> sure
<popey> ogra_: we publishing?
<ogra_> popey, wanna mail ?
<popey> sure thang ogra_
<ogra_> popey, hmm, the gallery-app failures on mako dont make me feel comfortable
<popey> what fails?
<jdstrand> ogra_: hey, I have a self-service upload and was told: "self service after build #62 is available and before we cut #63 ... check to be safe"
<ogra_> nearly everything
<jdstrand> ogra_: is now safe?
<ogra_> should be
 * jdstrand uploads
<ogra_> popey, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4443/gallery-app-autopilot/
<popey> oof
<popey> QA looked at it?
 * popey runs the tests locally
<ogra_> i pinged plars but i dont think he saw it
<ogra_> seems sensorservice was going wild during that test
<popey> lets see if i can get a good run here
<ogra_> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-mako-smoke-gallery-app-autopilot/108/artifact/clientlogs/top_before.log/*view*/
<popey> nice
<ogra_> sensorservice munches the cup
<popey> hah
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> cpu
<ogra_> :P
<popey> i prefer cup
<ogra_> heh
<popey> I'm picturing a robot munching away on a polystyrene cup rather than drink the contents
<ogra_> heh
<popey> ok, running...
<popey> every time I run the gallery app autopilot tests it makes me think of timo jyrinki because the avatar of the guy holding a phone is very similar to his G+ avatar. https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-zx1-8TRxsMI/UOQT19iuDTI/AAAAAAAAAVk/Dyqo9PMXWjw/s679-no/avatar2.png
<fginther> thomi, I found nothing obviously wrong with the build slave, now that retoaded is back online, I'll poke his brain
<thomi> fginther: OK, well, I re-approved the MP, so we'll see what happens
<ogra_> popey, hahaha
<popey> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6156394/
<ogra_> popey, hmm
<ogra_> i wonder what an error vs a failure is
<popey>  phablet-test-run -o /tmp/gallery.txt -p gallery-app-autopilot gallery_app
<popey> thats the command I used, that's right isn't it?
<ogra_> yeah, i think so
<ogra_> and you unlocked manually indeed
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130925.2.changes ...
<ogra_> i dont think there is anything that touches gallery app in the changes
<ogra_> hmm, does content-hub ?
<ogra_> popey, i dont really feel like hunting that down tonight, lets skip this one
<popey> ok
<popey> Fine by me. Can always get someone to look first thing and release early tomorrow, before US wakes
<ogra_> QA can re-run the test on the utah machine and we'll see then
<ogra_> yeah
<plars> ogra_: those are rerunning
<plars> ogra_: we've seen that sensorservice eating cpu  before - just right after boot, seems to go away later
<ogra_> yeah
<thomi> fginther: is there any way to trigger the autopilot integration test suite early? or should I just wait up to 4h for it?
<fginther> thomi, you can ask robru
<robru> thomi, yes, i can trigger that. do you have a new trunk commit you want to test? or just want to re-run same build because of an infrastructure issue?
<thomi> robru: there's a new trunk commit
<robru> thomi, ok, and which project? lp:autopilot?
<thomi> robru: well, technically it's the lp:autopilot/1.3 series, rather than trunk
<thomi> yeah
<robru> thomi, ok, let me check on that
<thomi> thanks
<robru> thomi, ok, good, we already have 1.3 branch configured for saucy ;-) I'll kick off a new build.
<thomi> robru: awesome, thanks
<robru> thomi, not sure how long that'll take to run, but probably less than 40mins
<thomi> robru: awesome, thanks
<robru> np
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-09-26
<thomi> robru: are you able to paste me the link where I can follow that test run please? is it this? http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/
<robru> thomi, not much to see yet: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-qa-saucy-2.1build/34/console
<thomi> robru: awesome, I just wanted to catch it when it ended
<thomi> robru: fginther: this job looks stuck to me? http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/2126/
<thomi> I'm still waiting for that qa stack run to end
<robru> thomi, i see a test failure: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/label=autopilot-intel/2125/testReport/junit/unity.tests.test_panel/PanelKeyNavigationTests/test_panel_indicators_key_navigation_prev_works_Single_Monitor_/
<thomi> robru: but that's the unity tests, I'm after the autopilot tests
<robru> thomi, dunno then. it could be stalled. there's been lots of infrastructure issues lately, but I dunno many details. maybe didrocks would be better to answer that question? he'll be on in a few hours
<thomi> yeah, I guess I'
<thomi> ll wait
<thomi> oops
<thomi> thanks for your help anyway
<didrocks> Mirv: do you have some free slots?
<didrocks> good morning btw ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: morning! not really right now, I've still not been able to start what I suppoed to start with 2h ago because I was debugging sdk problems (which turned out not to probably be sdk problems)
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, good luck then!
<Mirv> cu2d would also have some bugs to file, but I'll let it run the next tick first
<didrocks> ok
<Mirv> libfriends was hanging cu2d since last evening, and will probably do that again so I'll keep an eye on that
<didrocks> Mirv: robru didn't kill it?
<didrocks> Mirv: I explicitely asked him to kill it
<Mirv> didrocks: no, it was still running
<didrocks> ok, let's remove libfriends then
<didrocks> from the config
<didrocks> Mirv: we can't have timeout on building because some builds can lag a lot (not the case recently, was the case in the past)
<Mirv> ok
<Mirv> that's true
<didrocks> robru: removing libfriends, please fix the buildd issue I pointed you at yesterday (and see spreadsheet)
<Mirv> didrocks: ah, correction, too many things this morning. it was actually that intel + nvidia jenkins slaves had died..
<didrocks> Mirv: both? again? :/
<Mirv> didrocks: and that was since yesterday evening, and then only after that libfriends hung
<Mirv> didrocks: could we get QA team to somehow have autokicker/monitor/alerting on that?
<didrocks> Mirv: let's raise it in this morning call
<didrocks> Mirv: libfriends removal deployed
<Mirv> didrocks: I just noticed, thanks
<didrocks> Mirv: do not hesitate to do that next time btw ;)
<didrocks> (as long it's logged somewhere like in the spreadsheet)
<Mirv> right..
<vila> didrocks, Mirv: Not fully awake yet but a bit of explanation would help ? (Context, I'm ramping up with how the ci engine works so speak slowly ;)
<vila> intel + nvidia jenkins slaves ? slave names ?
<didrocks> vila: the 2 slaves being the test machines
<didrocks> it happens quite often that we have a kernel panic
<didrocks> and so the machine is stuck
<didrocks> the jenkins node don't work
<didrocks> so we can't contact them
<vila> kenerl panic seen in the jenkins logs or requiring shell access ?
<didrocks> vila: seen in logs (jibel most of the time get those)
<didrocks> but before, the machines needs to be rebooted
<didrocks> electrically
<didrocks> through the CDU
<vila> ouch
<didrocks> so we would need something monitoring those slaves
<vila> yup
<didrocks> and if they don't answer for 5 minutes, reboot electrically
<vila> probably not jenkins itself but yeah
<didrocks> and ensuring the jenkins slave started
<didrocks> yeah
 * vila nods
<didrocks> vila: mind adding that to the TODO? ;)
<didrocks> as this is blocking everything when it happens and nobody monitors
 * vila 's.head.TODO++
<didrocks> (everytime we report to the kernel team, it's "have you tried latest kernel update?")
<didrocks> thanks
<vila> didrocks: I'm using this channel log as a huge TODO for now :-/
<didrocks> heh
<vila> "libfriends removal deployed" how ? What does it mean ?
<vila> didrocks, Mirv: a commit reference will help me understand how the config work ;)
<didrocks> vila: latest commit on lp:cupstream2distro-config
<vila> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/revision/814?start_revid=814
<vila> ok ,that's the how
<vila> what does it trigger/stop to trigger ?
<didrocks> it doesn't build anymore libfriends
<didrocks> in the daily release machinery
<didrocks> (basically no prepare-libfriends jobs)
<vila> so the last good version is used instead ?
<didrocks> right
<vila> \o/
<vila> which version is that then ? ppa/proposed/archive whichever comes first ?
<didrocks> whicherver comes first
<didrocks> the highest version
<vila> great
<vila> and then you trigger a stack build again ?
<didrocks> well, it's triggered every 4 hours
<didrocks> and we just had a tick
<didrocks> so should be fine
<vila> haaa, the tick!
<vila> any wau to trigger that manually or will that result in a huge mess ?
<vila> *way
<didrocks> we can, but not needed in that case
<vila> ok
<didrocks> but when you trigger manually you need to know what's the current dep are
<vila> elaborate ?
<didrocks> if you have indicators building
<didrocks> and you trigger unity
<didrocks> maybe you are building against half the new indicators
<didrocks> and half the old ones
<vila> oh right, bad idea
<didrocks> so you don't know which state you are having
<vila> any way to abort all in flight builds ? or some of them ?
<didrocks> manually in launchpad
<vila> or is that too tricky/unreliable ?
<didrocks> but again, you are in an unknown state
<vila> in lp ???
<didrocks> as you maybe have binaries published
<didrocks> yeah
<vila> oh, the builds happen in lp after you dput to some ppa ?
<didrocks> ?
<didrocks> that's how the system work
<didrocks> or I don't understand the question? ;)
<vila> I'm learning so I may miss some obvious things ;)
<didrocks> look at my presentation
<didrocks> the prepare dput to a ppa
<didrocks> then, we monitor the build into that ppa
<vila> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1-1qB0GamQhdvCHFa49fe6x2emqSe0e_LNnITZRiZLuE/edit#slide=id.gf421d6b8_1107 ?
<didrocks> vila: right
<vila> how do you find the the lp build url ?
<jibel> didrocks, vila retoaded could add a nagios check and sned a fence_cdu command if the mahcine doesn't respond after a timeout
<jibel> didrocks, 10min is safer than 5 because the mahcines are rebooted every day and if there is an fsck it can take a while
<vila> jibel: I understand what you mean but I have no idea on how to make it real :) Does retoaded know enough about that to turn it into a working solution ?
<jibel> and in this case there is a risk of boot loop
<jibel> vila, yes he knows everything
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, making sense :)
<didrocks> vila: why do you need it? the build monitors it
<vila> jibel: great, will check with him then
<didrocks> it only print the launchpad build url in case of failure
<didrocks> if you want to play a little bit, look at the mir stack, mir failed on i386
<vila> didrocks: I don't  need it *now*, I'm trying to understand what I will do the day I need it ;)
<didrocks> vila: really, try poking around in the UI first
<vila> me or anybody with the required access, whatever
<didrocks> as it seems it's blurry for you ;)
<didrocks> with the presentation on the other side
<didrocks> I think it will make sense
<vila> ok, will try, but if I feel I'm blindly poking around I will come back for more hand holding ;)
<didrocks> vila: if you don't remember my presentation you should read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease (and the links under More specific topic)
<vila> didrocks: oh, I do remember it, but that doesn't mean I understood it enough ;)
<vila> didrocks: starting at http://s-jenkins:8080/view/Mir/job/mir-android-saucy-i386-build/2144/console ?
<vila> failed to open trace file: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/ubuntu/.bzr.log'
<vila> is a Bad Thing !
<vila> didrocks: may be unrelated but '1 conflicts encountered.
<vila> bzr: ERROR: Conflicts from merge' is obscure, is this a common failure ?
<didrocks> vila: this is not daily release
<didrocks> vila: I don't know that one
<didrocks> you have a cu2d view
<didrocks> daily releases are there
<vila> crap, wrong jenkins server ?
<didrocks> to view the chained jobs, you should use the private instance
<didrocks> 110.97.0.1:8080
<didrocks> 10*
<vila> my kingdom for a dns entry !
<vila> hmm http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/ 3 reds 2 greys, really ? grey as disabled ? Too bad it so looked liked stack directory names :-/
<vila> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/mir/job/cu2d-mir-saucy/14/ is more on track ?
<vila> then http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-mir-saucy-2.1build/13/console
<vila> then https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/5050734 ?
<didrocks> vila: right
<vila> \o/
<vila> a bit weird that it ends up in a failed compilation... could it be that the dev never saw that failure because some update happened after he successfully compiled or are the builds stricter ?
<didrocks> vila: doesn't happen on other archs
<vila> hmm
<vila> but it's not an infrastructure issue right ?
<didrocks> no
<vila> just something the dev could't reproduce locally so a valid output from the ci engine right ?
<didrocks> everything is valid, I pinged upstream, they just investigate
<vila> ... from there they fix it however they see fit, land on whatever package's trunk in the mir stack and wait for the next tick ?
<didrocks> or we will relaunch it as it's very urgent
<didrocks> and block other stacks
<vila> oooooook
<vila> enough food for thought during shave/shower ;)
<vila> didrocks: thanks a ton, sorry for all the silly questions ;)
<didrocks> no worry ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: ok now platform is stalled because it waits for mir https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/5050812
<Mirv> canceling to kick it further
<lool> morning guys
<lool> didrocks: two questions
<vila> didrocks: in http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/mir/job/cu2d-mir-saucy/, where is that '(blocking)' coming from for the subprojects ?
<lool> didrocks: first, how's the mir development/experimental branch published?
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, alf is looking at it, you can kill both platform and unity8 stack if you want
<Mirv> right
<lool> didrocks: that is, are we helping land changes from the dev branch of mir into some PPA, or is that some other setup than cu2d?
<didrocks> lool: there is no more experimental branch for Mir
<vila> Mirv: care to paste the urls you use to kill ?
<didrocks> there is a mode on cu2d for that, a pity you were not at the Boston sprint when I presented it
<lool> didrocks: second, I didn't figure out parameters to build just one package out of a stack, or everything but one package; I looked at the configured scripts, but didn't see any input vars, so I guess you might be driving these manually, with the shell?
<didrocks> lool: can be done using the shell command, but as well, you have REBUILD_ONLY
<didrocks> it's a space separated values of packages
<lool> didrocks: I mean ~mir-team/mir/development-branch
<didrocks> lool: I don't know about that branch, so no, we don't do anything special with it
<lool> didrocks: so I have to set REBUILD_ONLY in the top job, the master control job for a stack, if I wand this to work, correct?
<didrocks> right
<lool> ok cool
<didrocks> it will take the previous state
<didrocks> but only rebuild those
<didrocks> (if they have things to release)
<lool> awesome
<didrocks> you have FORCE_REBUILD parameter
<didrocks> to tell "please, even if there is nothing new to release, rebuild it"
<didrocks> (it will add a new changelog entry with "manual build forced"
<didrocks> there are also the skip dest check parameters, but we can discuss that later on
<vila> didrocks, Mirv: the '(see spreadsheet)' in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/revision/814?start_revid=814 refers to line 5 in https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dHFtUmlPOUtCRk8zR2dtaEpIbUVhMmc#gid=3 'Stack status' right ?
<didrocks> vila: no, current tab, last item
<Mirv> vila: I use the red 'x':s on the stack's build + check subjob pages
<Mirv> vila: when logged in to the internal jenkins instance
<vila> didrocks: I see
<vila> Mirv: page url ?
<vila> grr was not logged in couldn't see any running/pending jobs
<didrocks> Mirv: don't worry about the unity8 failures
<didrocks> Mirv: it's because of unity-mir not being installable
<didrocks> because of mir on i386 not producing the -dev
<didrocks> and the domino world starts!
<vila> 'ping upstream' in '<didrocks> everything is valid, I pinged upstream, they just investigate' ~== mail allan.lesage@canonical.com since he's 'contact_email' for libfriends ?
<didrocks> vila: no, pinging #ubuntu-mir on IRC
<didrocks> emails is too slow
<didrocks> and we are not talking about friends
<didrocks> but Mir here
<vila> ok, grep 'mir' stacks/saucy/friends.cfg is empty, how do you know it's mir related ? expertise ?
<Mirv> vila: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/view/Platform/ - from there 2.1build and 2.2check. on those pages.
<vila> Mirv: damn, why are they all grey in jenkins ? I thought grey meant 'disabled' :-/
<vila> is this aborted instead and bubbles up from aborted build to parent jobs ?
<vila> *s/parent jobs/ parents jobs or views/
<Mirv> vila: they're grey because they were aborted on this tick
<Mirv> vila: yep
<vila> didrocks: regarding 'it will add a new changelog entry with "manual build forced"', care to point me an url where the changelog is displayed when you come to it ? IIRC, that was one use case were the --multimaint dch fix was required or two entries for were created
<vila> Mirv: thanks ! Makes far more sense this way ! Pfew
<Mirv> vila: I also aborted unity already before since because of some previous delays this tick wouldn't have started on time otherwise (unity autopilot tests take the longest, about 1h 45min)
<didrocks> vila: not now, I'm trying to unblocking production, those are corner cases that don't happen everyday (extra functionality)
<didrocks> vila: not sure it will be a good use of your time as well ;)
<vila> didrocks: it should be fixed and display a single entry, just want to look if I'm right. If I'm wrong, so be it ;)
<didrocks> in fact 2 entries
<didrocks> the "manual build forced"
<didrocks> + "latest snapshot from rev xxx"
<didrocks> (the last one is always present)
<didrocks> vila: you do have examples in the testssuite IIRC
<vila> didrocks: ok, so there is a corner case I don't understand yet. Good, pushed on stack.
<vila> didrocks: ha, vila.TODO++ ^
<didrocks> ogra_: hey! how was the image yesterday evening? build went fine?
<ogra_> didrocks, yes, but the gallery app test on mako failed badly and had to be restarted
<didrocks> second run seems better
<ogra_> i didnt want to wait anymore at 1am so its not released yet
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<Mirv> vila: FYI pressing red 'x' on http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-saucy-2.2check/
<ogra_> will do so once someone to announce at avengers is around
<didrocks> notes-app regressed?
<ogra_> i wouldnt see how it had no update
<didrocks> sdk was updated, right?
 * didrocks looks for ogra's page
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/
<vila> Mirv: thanks, so here the reason is in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/151505876/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.unity8_7.81.3%2B13.10.20130926-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz right ?
<vila> Mirv: as well as in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/151506228/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.unity8_7.81.3%2B13.10.20130926-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> didrocks: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130925.1.changes
<asac> there are ui-toolkit changes in that one
<ogra_> ah
<didrocks> asac: yeah
<didrocks> so possibly toolkit regressed those notes-app
<asac> maybe we need jibels page also project what a release changelog would look like against last current
<asac> :)
<didrocks> Mirv: mind poking the sdk guys with that failing tests?
<Mirv> vila: true, and handling missing dependencies is not detected at the moment well, it just waits building
<didrocks> Mirv: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4443/notes-app-autopilot/
<asac> didrocks: notes app has traditionally been flaky
<asac> have you checked with psivaa if he retried?
<asac> psivaa: ^^
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4443/
<Mirv> didrocks: I actually did in the morning, and they analyzed it and came into conclusion that it's not toolkit but everything related to 'tapping' so maybe more low-level
<Mirv> didrocks: I then also noticed that in the landing plan it says ui-toolkit landed in 65, while the regressions started in 64
<Mirv> so maybe mir upgrade then?
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4441/ notes app was still ok on the .1 build
<vila> Mirv: thanks, vila.sanity++, sanity is good, we want moar ;)
<asac> i really believe its a retry thing
<asac> psivaa: ^^ :)
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, right
<Mirv> asac: not on maguro though
<didrocks> or maybe just flackiness, I don't see apart from the lxc config I don't know about, what can impact on 65
<Mirv> and there's rssreader failure on both starting from 64, plus calendar failure on maguro starting from 64
<popey> ogra_: yo
<popey> ogra_: we releasing
<popey> ?
<ogra_> popey, hey, yeah
<ogra_> gimme a sec
<popey> kk
<ogra_> k, should be publishing
<popey> i see it already on my device
<popey> 65 right?
<popey> and it's auto-downloaded already
<popey> man this is great!
<asac> what are you looking for?
<ogra_> popey, right, 25.2/65 was released
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> hey seb128
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, around? feeling better today?
<seb128> can someone add system-settings to the landing board? or do I need to wait on Jason to be up at my end of day,
<seb128> ?
<seb128> didrocks, hey ;-)
<ogra_> we take bribes
<seb128> lol
<asac> seb128:  you are supposed to have acceess so you can add your own asks
<asac> seb128: i shared it with you now
<seb128> asac, I didn't, let me try again
<sil2100> didrocks: morning, still feeling bad, but not bad enough for coding ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: I think we'll need you for some landing today ;)
<lool> didrocks: mir >> it's great to see that there are as many changes in code as in tests, but oh $DEITY the amount of code changes  :-)  can't review the ABI changes I'm afraid
<seb128> asac, that works now, thanks! ;-)
<lool> didrocks: so how do you handle the package renames exactly?  did you preNEW them already?
<sil2100> didrocks: please feel free to add me to some tasks, and I'll do those whenever possible ;)
<didrocks> lool: package rename? are you on the multimedia stuff?
<lool> didrocks: no, mir
<vila> oh please someone ! What does preNEW mean ???
<didrocks> sil2100: please come to the HO meeting
<lool> libmirserver3 -> libmirserver4
<didrocks> lool: wait for the meeting, will be easier ;)
<didrocks> right now, I'm trying to unblock Mir FTBFS
 * lool checks PPA
 * lool checks #ubuntu-mir
<vila> didrocks, lool: What does preNEW mean ?
<popey> ogra_: asac mail sent
<vila> it's an irritating blind spot ;)
<asac> popey: about what?
<popey> 65
<asac> why do we release it with regressions?
<asac> ogra_: didrocks: ^?
<didrocks> yeah, we shouldn't as there is those apps test failing
<popey> gah
<asac> we dont release with regressions
<didrocks> (which mail was sent?)
<ogra_> asac, which regressions ?
<asac> notes app
<didrocks> popey: did you try the notes app AP tests manually?
<popey> no.
<didrocks> are they flacky tests or reproducible issues?
<asac> right
<didrocks> can you try that please?
<asac> we cant continue until we know
<didrocks> so that we can assess
<ogra_> gah, sorry
<sil2100> vila: preNEW is basically a 'review' that an archive admin needs to do of a new package, ending with a thumbs up from that admin
<popey> running now
<lool> vila: it's because the automated archive copying we're doing bypasses the normal processes
<lool> vila: so when we have new binary or source packages, some archive admin should review them before they get automatically in
<vila> lool, sil2100: thanks ! archive or -proposed ?
<lool> vila: they get into proposed
<lool> but not to binary new
<lool> IIRC
<vila> lool: thanks, one blind spot down, there are N blin spots on the wall... Hey ho !
<lool> vila: normally, new sources and new binaries uploaded by a developer or a human get stuck into the archive NEW queue
<lool> but IIRC, the way we're copying them it bypasses binary NEW
<vila> lool: archive admin == ubuntu dev ?
<lool> no
<lool> archive admin is like an über-elite secret club of people that can rm -rf launchpad
<lool> j/k
<psivaa> asac: sorry just saw the message :), notes is a consistent failure
<asac> right
<asac> ogra_: so please try to remove the 56 build from release channel
<lool> vila: essentially a set of people with deep understanding of how archive works, and with access to special host to do maintenance tasks such as accepting packages, creating new releases etc.
<vila> lool: hmm, so, infinity, didrocks, yourself ?
<vila> lool: ok, names please ;)
<lool> I'm not archive admin
<lool> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive
<vila> puuurfect
<asac> psivaa: we have 3 failures on mako
<asac> psivaa: we have 1 failyre on maguro... doesnt sound very consitant
<didrocks> asac: joining?
<ogra_> asac, i'm a bit scared that everything explodes then
<vila> lool: much much clearer :)
<asac> ogra_: well. we have to learn
<asac> lets talk in a second
<psivaa> asac: yea, i was talking about the info from last night.. let me retry :)
<ogra_> yeah
<vila> lool: there are a few names I should be able to bride there ;)
<lool> vila: it's kind of orthogonal to developer membership, since these are different tasks, but I guess the levels of trust and understanding of archive / packages goes up from MOTU, to core dev to archive admin
<vila> lool: received loud and clear, thanks ;)
<popey> asac: ogra_ all the tests that failed on jenkins, succeeded on my device locally
<ogra_> yeah the notes app ones are really random
<ogra_> not the same across the devices
<lool> vila: can you do something about upstream merges not being processed for music-app?
<lool> vila: https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/music-app/singleton/+merge/187583
<cjwatson> lool: not quite right - they still land in NEW, although a bit differently (there are some problems, but I don't think those problems are why preNEW exists)
<asac> popey: did all tests succeed?
<cjwatson> lool: AIUI the problem is that if cu2d copies something then the workflow expects that it will appear in the archive before *too* long, and things can get a bit confused if it sits there for ages
<cjwatson> lool: so preNEW is to try to make sure that the actual NEW check doesn't take too long
<popey> asac: ran it 3 times, same result each time http://paste.ubuntu.com/6157852/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6157871/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6157875/
<cjwatson> lool: (also NEW for copies is harder to review than it ought to be - I have some LP bugs to fix)
<lool> ok
<vila> lool: not now as I would have to dig to find where somthing can be triggered without knowing if I will have to trigger so -> vila.TODO++ ^
<vila> meh
<cjwatson> vila: ~ubuntu-archive would be a strict subset of ~ubuntu-core-dev if we hadn't been forced to make it otherwise by past management
<popey> asac: (and different from jenkins)
<cjwatson> vila: hopefully we'll get back to that again though
<vila> lool: not now as I would have to dig to find where something can be triggered without knowing if I will have the right access to trigger so -> vila.TODO++ ^
<asac> popey: you have to unlock a screen
<cjwatson> hey, actually, maybe it is a subset again now
<popey> asac: i did
<cjwatson> (aside from the robot)
<lool> can we make the robot a core dev?
<lool> would help a lot
<vila> cjwatson: thanks, also lool's 'kind of orthogonal to developer membership' made sense to me
<cjwatson> lool: why?
<lool> quite obviously robots are more productive than humans
<cjwatson> :-)
<lool> they complain less
<lool> work crazy hours^W^W^W actually we do that
<vila> :-D
 * vila goes dark a bit to concentrate on some stuff
<popey> asac: and again... same http://paste.ubuntu.com/6157890/
<asac> popey: do you manually unlock the screen?
<asac> before?
<asac> you need to do that for apps
<asac> check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Testing_your_Ubuntu_Touch_Code_before_submission
<popey> yes
<asac> but guess u know
<popey> hence 09:38:55 < popey> asac: i did
<asac> sry
<popey> np ☻
<dpm> hi psivaa, it seems that the Jenkins jobs for core apps are not running again. Could you give us a hand reactivating them? Here's one example of a MP where Jenkins is not running https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fix-spacing-issues/+merge/187659
<asac> popey: try rebooting and start from fresh state :)
<asac> give us a 100% :)
<popey> asac: hah, okay ☻
<psivaa> dpm: let me take a look
<dpm> thanks :)
<popey> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6157927/ different this time ☹
<psivaa> dpm: it looks like the jenkins instance itself is down (http://91.189.93.70:8080/). we need retoaded or fginther for that.
<psivaa> :(
<dpm> psivaa, ok, will have to wait until they come online, then. Thanks for your help
<psivaa> dpm: i'll dig in in the mean time if i could  restart that jenkinsm but i doubt if i'll be able to
<psivaa> asac: notes app have been tried 4 times now on mako - 2,3,2,2 failures on maguro 1,1,2,1 failures
<popey> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6157941/ can't get a 100% pass
<dpm> psivaa, perhaps someone on #is could?
<psivaa> dpm: good point :)
<psivaa> dpm: you might have seen the response from the is about that in #is
<dpm> psivaa, yes, thanks for following that up. Would it be possible to give access to the Jenkins instance to someone that's not only in US-like time? It would help us with not having to wait until fginther comes online
<psivaa> dpm: agreed, i have the access to jenkins instance but not to the host.. requesting one now
<dpm> excellent, thanks!
<ogra_> grmbl, my mako is dead
<dpm> hi asac, I've got a MP enabling translations for the rss reader app. I've had to rename some files and fix some paths from ubuntu-rssreader-app to rssreader-app, and while at it, I renamed the package too, something pmcgowan asked us to do for all core apps a while ago anyway, but that has been a low priority. This will mean coordinating this change with the package rename in the seeds if I understand it correctly.
<dpm> Shall I go ahead with the package name change in the MP + seed change MP, or is it better to just stick to the current package name at this point?
<didrocks> Mirv: do you have time now?
<didrocks> dpm: can you file a landing asks please (detailing all the changes that needs to be done in coordination)
<sil2100> hmmm
<didrocks> sil2100: everything's fine on the apps side (and Mir is still building u-s-c)
<sil2100> didrocks: regarding webbrowser-app and the other apps that I am to release - what's with SDK?
<sil2100> didrocks: since I just wanted to test webbrowser-app on my new image and it wants to pull in qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin from today
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, latest sdk is needed?
<sil2100> didrocks: webbrowser-app : Depends: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin (= 0.22+13.10.20130926.1-0ubuntu1)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, can you try the sdk as well then? (and run all AP tests)
<sil2100> didrocks: will do
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: that way, you will confirm notes-app as well
<didrocks> (before and after)
<dpm> didrocks, sure, I'm just asking if it makes sense before I do that. But if it's better to just file a landing ask directly, happy to do that
<Mirv> didrocks: just tell
<didrocks> dpm: yeah, please do, I think we'll target that after the Mir landing
<didrocks> Mirv: hangout? will be easier I guess (it's for the renaming they are doing for qtmultmedia)
<dpm> didrocks, ok, cool, thanks
<Mirv> sil2100: the browser plugin comes from webbrowser-app itself
<Mirv> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, so not latest sdk :p
<asac> dpm: check with didrocks
<dpm> asac, yep, just done that and will file a landing ask, thanks
<didrocks> Mirv: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/bfff3f6c1356693567d8fddc5805b21b8a1cff4b?hl=fr
 * ogra_ sighs 
<ogra_> i cant get my mako installed
<dpm> didrocks, could you give me write access to the spreadsheet to file a landing ask?
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv: hm?
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv: so what about SDK then?
<didrocks> dpm: sure, doing
<didrocks> sil2100: no sdk ;)
<didrocks> just apps then
<sil2100> didrocks: but webbrowser-app forces SDK upgrade?
<Mirv> sil2100: I mean, 'qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin' is not SDK
<Mirv> sil2100: it comes from webbrowser-app
<didrocks> sil2100: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin is grabbing Source: webbrowser-app
<popey> ogra_: wassup with it?
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Ah ah
<didrocks> does qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin forces latest sdk?
<Mirv> sil2100: :)
<ogra_> popey, hangs at "< waiting for device >
<ogra_> downloading 'boot.img'..."
<Mirv> didrocks: no, it doesn't have a version specific dependency on the SDK
<sil2100> Ah ah ah
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> ok, we're fine then, red alert down!
 * didrocks updates landing plan
<didrocks> thanks Mirv, sil2100
<sil2100> It seems my head is still not clear enough
<didrocks> sil2100: no worry!
<didrocks> lool: music-app is a click package, isn't it?
<ogra_> sigh sigh sigh
<didrocks> ogra_: what's up? don't cry ;)
<asac> ogra_: maybe popey can help by downgrading?
<ogra_> didrocks, my mako doesnt install anymore :(
<asac> popey: we try to find what caused the regression on notes-app... ogra wanted to try downgrading ubuntu-keyboard
<didrocks> asac: +1
<popey> i can
<asac> popey: we feel its caused by one of these: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130925.2.changes
 * ogra_ still wants his mako back 
<didrocks> ogra_: no red light at all?
<asac> ogra_: 10 minutes
<ogra_> didrocks, it works fine, it just cant transfer boot.img
<asac> was the time you need to press the button
<ogra_> asac, it runs, i can even boot into the former image 50something that is installed
<ogra_> fastboot mode doesnt work
<ogra_> or rather transferring anything in fastboot mode
 * ogra_ puts it on charger for 1h ... even though its over 50% full
<popey> where does ubuntu-keyboard-data come from?
<popey> I found ubuntu-keyboard
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/5035448
<asac> popey: no clue :)
<ogra_> popey, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/ubuntu-keyboard
<asac> popey: Source: ubuntu-keyboard
<ogra_> just grab it from lp
<asac> so its coming from same source
<popey> ok
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> so i can select stuff on screen in fastboot mode ... but "power as enter" is completely ignored
 * asac installs the previous build as we already see a notes-app failure there on maguro
<asac> maybe its something still fishy or racy with image production
<asac> :)
<asac> or how utah uses them
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6157994/
<popey> got it
<ogra_> thats the result i got over and over on maguro
<ogra_> (i did 5 runs)
<asac> ogra_: did you try 54?
<asac> that one failed in utah as well... maybe we look at the wrong changeset
<ogra_> 54 runs ?!?
<popey> hah
<popey> i suspect he means image 54 ☻
<asac> popey: worked?
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> no, i didnt
<asac> 64
<popey> asac: just running tests now
<asac> ogra_: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130925.1.changes is suspicious
 * ogra_ still wrangels with his mako
<asac> and maguro failing on that is more so :)
<asac> it has ui-toolkit
<popey> bah, booted with sensorservice eating the cpu
<dpm> didrocks, have you had the chance to look at the write permissions for the landing spreadsheet?
<ogra_> asac, so you meant 64 above ?
 * popey reboots again
<ogra_> not 54
<didrocks> dpm: sorry, done, refresh now
<asac> ogra_: did you add a new landing plan entry?
<ogra_> asac, yes 41 iirc
<asac> ogra_: didnt we say we do that during meeting?
<dpm> looking good, thanks didrocks!
<asac> just reminding
<asac> thx
<ogra_> asac, oh, that was 1h before the meeting
<ogra_> i added two last night (already landed) and one this morning before the meeting
<asac> all good then. thx
<sil2100> didrocks: apps seem fine, can I publish?
<didrocks> sil2100: sure, if all AP tests pass, please do! (no packaging change for me to review?)
<sil2100> didrocks: I see the apps stack is blinking though!
<didrocks> sil2100: argh, rebuilding?
<sil2100> didrocks: it seems so, not sure why since platform still didn't run even - waiting on mir o_O
<didrocks> sil2100: building or waiting?
<sil2100> didrocks: check job blinking
<didrocks> sil2100: if it's waiting, you can publish the previous state
<sil2100> didrocks: it's doing autopilot tests on it
<popey> asac: ogra_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158106/  100% pass with downgraded ubuntu-keyboard and ubuntu-keyboard-data
<ogra_> popey, so seems we have the bad package :)
<asac> popey: awesome
<asac> didrocks: ^^
<sil2100> didrocks: aaaand the AP machines are stuck...
<asac> popey: can you run three times please?
<asac> :)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, please check the diff ;)
<popey> already doing ☻
<didrocks> asac: popey: \o/
<asac> popey: then we back out
<asac> popey: maybe do it a second time... just to be sure :)
<didrocks> sil2100: for the new stuff if new commits entered while you were testing
<asac> that we are not on a lucky streak
<asac> oh wait plz
<asac> for my test on 64
<asac> thats where we had notes-app failures on maguro as well
<sil2100> didrocks: actually I was testing the new version already ;p So it's fine
<sil2100> I'll abort the check job
<didrocks> sil2100: ah great! ;)
<asac> but i guess we can already backout ubuntu-keyboard if popey can confirm
<ogra_> so how do we do that ?
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> asac: do you have the 64 failing link?
<sil2100> didrocks: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-apps-saucy-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_webbrowser-app_0.22+13.10.20130926.1-0ubuntu1.diff <- a REALLY cosmetic change ;)
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158115/ second 100% pass
<asac> didrocks: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4442/
<asac> didrocks: might be just flakiness on that one... trying to check that
<didrocks> asac: yeah, not the same value (and we saw that test failing in the past IIRC, but not 100% sure)
<asac> i guess its a flaki one
<didrocks> sil2100: +1
<asac> its the same we saw on 65
<asac> and i couldnt repro that locally
<didrocks> sil2100: a cosmetic but good one :p
<asac> but it always happens in utah, which is scary
 * asac dist-upgrades phablet-tools
<asac> maybe phablet-tools upgrade yesterday broke it :)
<asac> lol
<didrocks> revert phablet-tools!
<asac> sounds unlikely :)
<didrocks> ;)
<popey> http://imgur.com/lgXFGg3  <- asac right now
<ogra_> haha
<asac> lol
<asac> kick out everything
<asac> no more bugs to worry about
<didrocks> ok, let's revert
<asac> lets start with all those core apps that look so unhappy on the dashboard
<asac> hehe
<asac> didrocks: gogogog
<asac> :)
<asac> push
<asac> kill
<asac> :)
<didrocks> popey: meanwhile, do you mind opening a bug?
<didrocks> so that I reference it for them?
<asac> didrocks: remember to file a bug and send it to bfiller
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158123/ booo had a failure
 * popey reboots and tries again
<asac> i did that for backouts... people hated us if we do that without a bug and notification and i agree thats pretty harsh :)
<didrocks> asac: pffff, you are so slowwwww ;)
<popey> didrocks: sure thang!
<asac> didrocks: already done?
<asac> :)
<asac> ah
<didrocks> asac: 12:06:02 didrocks | popey: meanwhile, do you mind opening a bug
<asac> didrocks: yeah. but please send it explicitly to bfiller by a mail
<asac> important enough to ensure he knows
<didrocks> will do
<lool> didrocks: music-app is built as a click package somewhere, but isn't yet a click package in the image
<didrocks> I'll reference in the commit as well
<lool> didrocks: there was a breakthrough on the way to making it one though
<asac> just make a default candidate: "Heads up about your backout of ubuntu-keyboard"
<didrocks> lool: ok
<asac> err default template
<asac> :)
<lool> didrocks: for now, it's from the coreapps-drivers PPA
<didrocks> lool: that's why I didn't find it
<ogra_> can someone trigger a build for mtp ?
<asac> ogra_: so... where is the lightdm change?
<asac> you think we can see if we have all the pieces together for the afternoon?
<ogra_> asac, on my testing plan for today
<asac> as an option if MM is not coming along
<didrocks> I planned it for build 67
<lool> ogra_: looking
<didrocks> not 66 ;)
<ogra_> beyond that lightdm is in proposed
<asac> right
<asac> didrocks: 66 is the next we cut after recovery of ubuntu-keyboard and mir, right?
<ogra_> didrocks, heh, thats optimistic
<asac> didrocks: 67 is the one we start prepping in the afternoon
<asac> right?
<didrocks> asac: yep
<asac> ogra_: yeah... get your act totgether on teseting that
<ogra_> asac, thats what i planned for today :)
<asac> ogra_: i think thats the single biggest contribution you can do for th eworld on this thursday :) lol
<didrocks> asac: 66 will have apps as well
<didrocks> (safe things)
<popey> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1231356
<lool> ogra_: it seems to be in PPA already
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231356 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Latest ubuntu-keyboard causes failures in notepad app on phablet" [Undecided,New]
<lool> ogra_: r33
<ogra_> lool, what exactly ?
<ogra_> oh, mtp
<didrocks> thanks popey
<asac> ogra_: then why are you still answering my pings :)? lol
<asac> ok thanks
 * didrocks opens thunderbird compose
<ogra_> awesome
<ogra_> so mtp can go into 66 ... i'll upload lxc-android-config too with the upstart fixes
<lool> didrocks: and for coreapps, who's running the bzr trunk -> PPA stuff?
<lool> didrocks: (I guess the upstream merger part stops when it's in bzr trunk)
<didrocks> lool: I don't know TBH
<lool> lol
<lool> never thought I'd read that
<didrocks> lool: I think it's a dholbach thingy
<lool> ok
<didrocks> ahah, sorry to disappoint you ;)
<asac> lool: thats a separate jenkins
<asac> afaik
<lool> asac: of course!  why not!  it's not like we have enough jenkinses!  :-)
<asac> lool: it is a security concern things
<asac> thing
<didrocks> ogra_: hum, 67 is set for mtp, let's try to not push too much on 66
<lool> fair enough
<asac> lool: its painful... i think we need to introduce at least another layer
<ogra_> didrocks, well, i'd like to keep 67 as clean as possible for MM stuff
<asac> so we can at least stage and guard those things
<lool> asac: one jenkins to rule them all?
<lool> and in the darkness bind them?
<asac> they currentlyfly in completely untested
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, but maybe we'll rebuild 66 before the end of beta freeze
<lool> asac: yeah, well if they become click the problem "goes away" in a way
<didrocks> infinity: do you have any estimate on the end of the beta freeze?
<ogra_> didrocks, MM isnt affected by beta freeze
<ogra_> thats why i wanted it in today so all the proposed cruft is left out
<didrocks> ogra_: right, but we'll have a flow of things coming in after the beta freeze
<asac> lool: right. but even there we dont have a real CI story. we just know there is a staging place where we review and wherew we could run these test,  but remember that fixing the future will never fix the present :-P.
<didrocks> if we can get an image before with those fixes + Mir
<lool> ogra_: is qtmultimedia itself in alreadY?
<asac> :)
<infinity> didrocks: Very soon.
<didrocks> that would be great
<ogra_> didrocks, exactly
<lool> ogra_: that's used by kubuntu
<didrocks> hum, ok, I think it's going to be a fail then, to only have fixes + Mir ;)
<didrocks> infinity: ok, thanks
<infinity> didrocks: I pre-published already, but won't commit for sure until I'm ready to push all the flavours.
<ogra_> lool, -touch ... -touch :)
<ogra_> lool, it is forked, nobody uses it
<lool> ogra_: well they also wanted to update qtmultimedia after all
<didrocks> infinity: ok, thanks for the head's up
<lool> ogra_: we do
<didrocks> so I guess that will change our plan for image producing
<ogra_> lool, nobody but us
<didrocks> sil2100: how is the Mir thing going?
<lool> ogra_: qtmultimedia is used by kubuntu
<ogra_> lool, yes, and ? the changes aare in since days
<asac> yeah. we need to coordinaqte with them i guess :/
<infinity> didrocks: If you're holding up on landing things in proposed though, please do upload freely, so all your autopackagetesting and such happens.  Then it'll all just slide in when I remove the blocks.
<ogra_> lool, there is nothing to upload for qtubuntu
<asac> so yeah. go all in on lightdm, i feel this mm thing will take longer than a couple hours :-P
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> qtmultimedia
<asac> isnht?
<lool> ogra_: no, qtmultimedia is still at 5.0.2
<asac> ok... thats better
<ogra_> lool, err
<didrocks> infinity: we are not holding up at all, we are just trying to mitigate with the flowed of things from -proposed and what we upload
<asac> still waiting for rsalveti to show up and tell us that its all good to go
<ogra_> lool, i dont think qtmultimedia was planned to be anything else
<didrocks> qtmultimedia stays as it is
<ogra_> lool, only touch will use 5.1
<didrocks> we have the forked version then
<ogra_> right
<lool> a couple of days ago I read in email that we wanted to update it to 5.1 too
<ogra_> the most ugly package i have seen in years
<lool> so that qtmultimeda-touch and qtmultimedia have the same base version
<didrocks> lool: they won't, I checked again with Mirv
<lool> BTW keep in mind we build against qtmultimedia and we run against qtmultimedia-touch
<ogra_> lool, we do ... -touch is 5.1 and diverts all .so files of 5.0
<lool> didrocks: ok; seems risky both ways
<lool> ogra_: yeah, but that was considered risky a couple of days ago
<asac> did we revert yet :)?
<lool> but I guess they didn't get the FFE for 5.1 qtmultimedia
 * lool lunch &
<seb128> hum
<ogra_> lool, i wasnt involved with the packaging, i just knmow whats to land :)
<didrocks> lool: it's not, qt 5.1 basically breaks unity8
<asac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard
<didrocks> nobody succeeded in fixing all those in a month
<didrocks> so, let's move on ;)
<seb128> didrocks, asac, ogra_: the content-hub udpate from yesterday seems buggy, is that a known issue? we can't select a background in system settings anymore (it works if content-hub is downgraded)
<ogra_> seb128, no, not known
<seb128> shrug
<ogra_> asac, ^^^
<asac> seb128: we can better protect you if you automate that test
<asac> lets see
<ogra_> seb128, seems we're missing a system-settings-autopilot test here
<didrocks> seb128: not known, was explicitely tested by sil2100 IIRC
<seb128> asac, noted, having more tests is overdue anyway
<asac> its super important
<seb128> ogra_, indeed
<asac> because of this reason
<seb128> well, suck to be us
<seb128> we are a few guys who didn't know about qt or the toolkit a few months back
<seb128> with nobody to help us to set up testing or anything
<seb128> so we do what we can, but we still learn/struggle
<asac> seb128: maybe you can try to keep an eye on content-hub commits etc.? guess ken could also ask your team to give peer review on merges
<seb128> having help from somebody in QA to get us started would be nice
<asac> seb128: also... maybe help ogra prepping and checking the lightdm thing
<asac> if thats good enough for you
<seb128> I'm happy to do that
<asac> no need to wait till its in the image before going back to mterry about bugs
<asac> ogra_: can you prep some debs so that other people can tests?
<seb128> right
<seb128> I wanted to test that today
<asac> didrocks: ogra_: who is doing the backout :)? /me checks if there was a landing plan entry giving ownership
<seb128> but I also need to /etc ro mess to be fixed for the tz selection
<didrocks> asac: it's building
<ogra_> asac, didrocks
<didrocks> I'll handle it
<didrocks> let me add it to the landing plan
<asac> ok cool. add alanding entry i gues as well.. just as good practice :)
<asac> nice
 * didrocks waits for sil2100 on Mir ;)
<seb128> didrocks, ogra_, asac, sil2100: opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/content-hub/+bug/1231368 about the regression (and pinged gusch, Ken on vac for a few days)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231368 in content-hub (Ubuntu) "Can't select a background anymore since the 2013-09-25 update" [High,New]
<didrocks> seb128: ok, thanks, keep us updated
<asac> who beyond ken is working on content-hub?
<didrocks> asac: gush, as seb128 mentionned
<didrocks> gusch*
<asac> so wehave a new content-hub staged?
<asac> oh no.
<asac> not
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/lightdm/
<ogra_> for anyone wanting to test the lightdm session
<asac> seb128: ^^
<asac> ogra_: what do i do?
<ogra_> install these two packages and reboot
<seb128> ogra_, asac: ok
<asac> ok forgot the other thing i was going to do
<asac> ogra_: can i also install that on top of 64?
<asac> i went back to check the notes-app again
<ogra_> asac, shouldnt cause issues
<asac> ok i can try right after then
<vila> asac: ping, hangout time ;)
<sil2100> ACK
<didrocks> Mirv: did you advance on the service front?
<Mirv> didrocks: (telephony-service, phone stack) no because it failed to build against latest platform, so I was waiting for the stack to proceed to a needed level
<didrocks> Mirv: I reran the stack for the keyboard publication
<Mirv> hmm, why does 10.97.0.1 not open for me
<didrocks> it does here
<Mirv> ok, now did, took 25s
<sil2100> Sometimes it takes some time
<retoaded> psivaa, the jenkins at http://91.189.93.70:8080 is not within the QA lab itself and is not one of the instances I maintain/administer.
<didrocks> hey retoaded!
<retoaded> didrocks, howdy
<didrocks> retoaded: so, we had 2 issues tonight. Seems we still get some DNS issues (Mirv I think can provide some links). It's still address not being recheable from the test machines
<didrocks> retoaded: second one is that sometimes the autopilot machine don't have a jenkins slave started
<didrocks> retoaded: anyway we can brute force that? To ensure they are always ready and not hanging all the automated process?
<Mirv> retoaded: DNS http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/label=autopilot-intel/2137/ + http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/label=qa-nvidia-gtx660/2137/
<retoaded> didrocks, ack. am almost finished with the replacement dns/dhcp services; just need to make sure the pxeboot options on the dhcp server are set correctly.
<didrocks> retoaded: ok, and on the jenkins slave side? (if a node is down)
<sil2100> ogra_: how can I make sure that I'm running Mir on my device?
<retoaded> didrocks, as for the jenkins slave not being started, which slaves are not starting properly?
<didrocks> retoaded: the autopilot machines mostly
<retoaded> didrocks, all three of them?
<didrocks> retoaded: well, the 2 we are using the most (intel and nvidia)
<retoaded> didrocks, ack
<didrocks> retoaded: we have 6 of them btw (3 saucy and 3 raring)
<didrocks> sil2100: touch /home/phablet/.display-mir
<didrocks> and reboot
<ogra_> sil2100, ps ax| grep surface
<ogra_> sil2100, that shouldnt return surfaceflinger :)
<retoaded> didrocks, ack but only three with autopilot in the hostname correct
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> i can select german language with logind working now
<sil2100> ogra_: empty, so good ;) But is that good that I can't turn off my screen when using mir?
<ogra_> sil2100, known issue
<ogra_> poerd
<ogra_> *powerd
<ogra_> its on the landing plan
<didrocks> retoaded: yeah, look at http://10.97.0.1:8080/, the 3 qa-… are autopilot ones as well
<retoaded> didrocks, ack
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> so switching to german makes the settings app german ... but not the rest of the UI
<psivaa> retoaded: ack, so fginther it is then :)
<retoaded> psivaa, may be. I can't say for sure since I know nothing about that instance.
<Mirv> didrocks: can you pre-ack http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/view/Phone/job/cu2d-phone-saucy-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_telephony-service_0.1+13.10.20130926.1-0ubuntu1.diff so that I can publish it when I've done enough testing?
<Mirv> adding of libusermetricsinput1, and both telephony-service and it are in universe
<didrocks> Mirv: +1 on preACKing ;)
<psivaa> retoaded: ack
<ogra_> asac, so in manual testing it seems lightdm improves everything, runnning the test suites now
<Mirv> didrocks: thx
<didrocks> yw
<sil2100> didrocks, ogra_: somehow I'm unable to run unity8 tests when Mir is running
<sil2100> ogra_: do I need to do something different?
<didrocks> sil2100: phablet-test-run doesn't work?
<ogra_> phablet-test-run -n -p unity8-autopilot unity8
<ogra_> sil2100, did you use -n ?
<didrocks> sil2100: working better that way?
<didrocks> seb128: how do I select the timezone?
<didrocks> seb128: I pushed "manually", then entered Lyon, I see some results and the keyboard, but pressing the results doesn't do anything?
<didrocks> (even hiding the keyboard)
<ogra_> didrocks, you cant yet
<ogra_> thats still in flight
<didrocks> ok, I get no feedback when pressing the cities, that's expected then?
<ogra_> pitti and stgraber are still discvussing the best options
<didrocks> ok, making sense, thanks :)
<sil2100> ogra_: I get a black screen
<ogra_> sil2100, ouch
<sil2100> ogra_: unity8 gets killed and then the phone remains black :|
<ogra_> it should start a new instance
<ogra_> in test mode
<sil2100> Not this time
<sil2100> :D
<ogra_> i fear you have to ask in #uubuntu-mir for more details, i dont know if anything special is required in the Mir case, the above used to work
<didrocks> Saviq: did you try running the AP test with unity8 running on Mir? ^
<didrocks> sil2100: the other tests passed? (the apps ones)
<Saviq> didrocks, no, can do now
<didrocks> Saviq: please ;) (preferably with the mir version in the daily-build ppa)
<Saviq> didrocks, everything from daily-build or just mir?
<sil2100> didrocks: some yes, others still running - there's a lot of those
<didrocks> so mir + unity-mir + platform-api for touch
<didrocks> Saviq: just pick those, you never know what's else in it :)
<didrocks> what*
<Saviq> didrocks, k, let me just go for a run under surfaceflinger first
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> didrocks, sorry, I was at lunch
<didrocks> seb128: no worry, ogra answered!
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, the action doesn't success and you get no feedback
<seb128> didrocks, I saw
<seb128> didrocks, we should be better at telling what happens though
<didrocks> ok, I was just pushing like crazy :)
<ogra_> the tz setup uses symlinks ... the ro image setup doesnt really support that
<ogra_> so it cant be set on a low level
<sil2100> I see now that the other tests have problems as well
<didrocks> sil2100: lots of failures?
<bregma> so my unity desktop daily failed today because some unit tests failed on the PPC arch -- since when in tarnation did we start building for PPC again?
<sil2100> Tests not starting, this is strange but I see dbus-daemon getting defunct
<ogra_> hwy is the gallery app test installing Ui toolkit documentaion ?
<didrocks> bregma: we never stopped for desktop AFAIK
<didrocks> sil2100: did you see some tests passing at least?
<sil2100> didrocks: actually, looking at the logs now, it seems he didn't run any of the tests :| All of the test suites failed starting! I'll poke on ubuntu-mir, eh
<bregma> didrocks, everything passed except some TestScopeProxy tests, which are known to fail randomly on i386 (sounds like some scope back end fails to run)
<bregma> could we rerun the unity build?
<didrocks> bregma: in the daily-build ppa?
<bregma> yes
<didrocks> bregma: it will run again in 2h30
<bregma> or force the daily check run despite the PPC failure?
<didrocks> bregma: well, if it didn't build, it won't pass -proposed anyway (and will rebuild there)
<didrocks> bregma: so better having it in a good shape in the ppa
<bregma> we really need the -check logs as soon as possible so we don't waste another day wonder what fresh hell confronts us
<didrocks> bregma: the ppc failure didn't block the -check AFAIK
<didrocks> bregma: as the -check runs in parallel than the build
<didrocks> so if you build passed on i386, you have the -check results
<bregma> well, the check didn;t run because the build was marked as failed, and the only failure was the PPC build
<didrocks> bregma: are you sure? I doubt about it
 * didrocks looks
<didrocks> so, -check runs at the same time than bulid
<didrocks> build
<didrocks> as I was telling
<didrocks> and the AP run was http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/2138/
<didrocks> and it's when we did have the autopilot machine busted
<didrocks> but it's not because of the ppc failures
<didrocks> (it's when timo killed unity tests)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, confirming
<didrocks> ogra_: Saviq: do you know if anyone trying to run those tests with Mir already?
<ogra_> didrocks, i weould expect the Mir team to do that before asking for landings
<lool> didrocks: qtmultimedia 5.1 breaks unity?
<didrocks> lool: qt 5.1 broke unity8
<didrocks> that's why we don't land it
<lool> didrocks: the original idea was just qtmm, not all of qt (indeed all of qt 5.1 was too much)
<lool> hmmm
<didrocks> lool: but they went to diverge it as we discussed yesterday
<didrocks> for the touch part
<didrocks> right?
<lool> I'm sure it will come up in the sync HO later today
<sil2100> ;/
<ogra_> didrocks, and you need the -touch packages to have it working
<ogra_> the plain 5.1 packages will indeed break
<didrocks> ogra_: I know, I think we had a good plan
<didrocks> and we have enough work to do
<ogra_> right, we still do
<didrocks> not sure why we need to revisit all that again
<didrocks> (we have other battles that seems more worrying)
<ogra_> not sure why you are testing it
<didrocks> ogra_: qt 5.1? I don't
<didrocks> sil2100: so, no answer from the Mir team, right?
<lool> it's a bit early to give kgunn_ a heads up
<lool> but we can in 75 mn or so
<sil2100> didrocks: none... but at least they investigate
<didrocks> ok, this thing is not on by default
<didrocks> it seems that we can play with Mir enabled
<didrocks> (manually poking)
<sil2100> Will poke around
<didrocks> sil2100: a 2 minute one is enough I guess
<didrocks> I think it's fine from what I'm trying
<didrocks> so, what we need to do, IMHO is:
<didrocks> 1. ping/ensure that the Mir team is on this (anyway, that will be a criteria for Mir by default)
<didrocks> and 2. publish the current mir+u-s-c+unity-mir+platform-api stacks
<didrocks> sil2100: sounds good to you? (can you do that?) ^
<sil2100> didrocks: will do! Still playing manually ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, ubuntu-keyboard revert is in the release pocket
<didrocks> ogra_: what do you think about poking an image? as I guess we won't have next one in the incoming hour
<ogra_> should i re-spin ?
<didrocks> yeah ;)
 * asac installs lightdm finally
<Saviq> didrocks, <facepalm> of course I tried to run them
<didrocks> Saviq: :p
<Saviq> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1226227 and
<didrocks> Saviq: so, same than for us?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226227 in Mir "libmirserver parses arguments and fails if it's not something it understands" [Medium,Triaged]
<ogra_> didrocks, asac, lool, image building
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu/+bug/1226234
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226234 in Unity 8 "QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1 does not work for loading the testability driver under mir" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, at least, we have a start of tracking
<didrocks> thanks ogra_!
<ogra_> didrocks, hmm, we should probably have rolled back content-hub too
<ogra_> since it has an undetected regression we know about
<lool> ogra_: cool
<didrocks> ogra_: well, we don't have any tests impacted by that, so, let's see, the feature just went in and reverted
<lool> sadly, no music-app, oh well
<ogra_> well, not having tests but knowing there is a regression is pretty similar to failing tests imho :)
<lool> ogra_: hmm so not waiting for unfreeze?
<didrocks> I agree, but upstream is investaging
<didrocks> lool: let's get a good image first
<ogra_> lool, asac and didrocks wanted to back out the keyboard
<lool> oh yeah
<lool> +1
<didrocks> with notes-app passing
<didrocks> then, we will have the one with unfreeze (and I hope mir)
<asac> so we have click regression
<lool> I didn't have time to look at all into the lightdm thing
<asac> some apps dont launch
<asac> anyone knew what we landed?
<asac> or what is in pipeline?
<ogra_> asac, to late ... image builds already
<asac> sure
<asac> dont want to hold
<asac> its not visible in our testing because there are zero tests.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> same as for content-hub
<didrocks> waow, the mir you are using mir, the slower it is it seems
<didrocks> sil2100: do you get that impression as well? ^
<didrocks> (like opens a bunch of apps and play with them)
<sil2100> didrocks: sadly...
<sil2100> didrocks: even closing apps doesn't help
<didrocks> sil2100: confirmed
<didrocks> sil2100: anyway, let's publish it
<didrocks> as it doesn't impact the main experience
<didrocks> and it's still an improvment to previous Mir
<didrocks> (no more flickering indeed)
<ogra_> sadly not on maguro
<didrocks> ogra_: you do have huge flickering still with latest?
<ogra_> maguro never flickered
<didrocks> (they mention that some will still be in, not sure about the same)
<ogra_> but it got about 50% slower
<didrocks> ogra_: mako is slower as well (apart on the first minute of boot)
<ogra_> (and it was more than 50% slower than mako before already)
<didrocks> at least, people will be able to try it and see
<didrocks> so, it's an improvment :p
<ogra_> well, scrolling the UI up and down is close to a slideshow
<ogra_> before it actually scrolled ... despite being slow
<ogra_> and indeed it still crashes the phone hard after 10min
<didrocks> I have focus issues on closing apps as well
<ogra_> hmm, my lightdm testing doesnt look so well either
<ogra_> :(
<didrocks> (everytime I close an app another app is coming to the front)
 * ogra_ ponders sto restart from scratch 
<ogra_> unity8 passes, but i didnt have a single app that passed all tests yet
<lool> didrocks: will you send an invite for qtmm sync?
<sil2100> didrocks: final ACKs: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-saucy-3.0publish/20/artifact/packaging_changes_platform-api_0.19+13.10.20130926.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> didrocks: the unity8 stack is still running, so I'm not sure if it's safe to publish unity-mir...
<didrocks> lool: yeah, I'm trying to see when ricardo will be around, let's see in a couple of hours
<sil2100> didrocks: it seems unity8 is building and such
<didrocks> sil2100: why is that still running? you did install it without unity-mir?
<didrocks> sil2100: ack on platform-api
<Saviq> didrocks, so the two bugs above are still valid, so no way to run AP tests on unity8 under Mir
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, thanks for the feedback!
<ogra_> asac,
<ogra_> unity8          - pass
<ogra_> mediaplayer-app - 2 failures
<ogra_> gallery-app     - 22 failures
<ogra_> webbrowser-app  - 31 failures
<ogra_> friends-app     - 1 failure
<ogra_> camera-app      - 7 failures
<ogra_> i think i'll start over with a re-flash
<ogra_> asac, thats with lightdm session ... i suspect mterry and cwayne only tried the unity tests
<didrocks> urgh, yeah, doesn't look good
<ogra_> well, looks good for unity :)
 * ogra_ tries to think positive :)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<didrocks> you should just have pasted the first line!
<ogra_> didrocks, the prob here is that the session change enabled polkit
<ogra_> didrocks, and nothing ships pkla files to allow *anything*
<didrocks> yeah, so a lot of apps are failing against it, surely
<didrocks> yep
<ogra_> all the apps would have to ship them
<ogra_> for what they need to access on dbus
<ogra_> not sure how we can solve that without having breakage in for a few days
<ogra_> or at least provide an image with the breakage so people have something to work on top
<didrocks> hum, because you think that people can't add the plka file without seeing the breakage?
<didrocks> like we can have apps shipping the plka files one  by one
<didrocks> and once it's all there
<didrocks> switch to new lightdm?
<ogra_> because it makes it easier to work on it if the system is in the condition it will be after the landing
<didrocks> would be nice if we can stage lightdm in a ppa
<didrocks> and build a special image for them with that
<didrocks> telling "you have 3 days to ship the needed plka files"
<ogra_> its already sitting in proposed and wont harm us
<didrocks> there is a hint to block it?
<ogra_> beta freeze
<ogra_> we dotn ship it
<ogra_> so dont worry
<didrocks> ah, it's just a seed change then
<didrocks> (once it landed)
<ogra_> ubuntu-touch-session has a dep with the change
<ogra_> no seeding needed
<didrocks> ok, so shipping this ubuntu-touch-session in a ppa
<didrocks> and building an image with that
<sil2100> didrocks: hehe, forgot about this one for ACKing before pushing buttons: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-saucy-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-mir_0.1+13.10.20130926.2-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> speaking of polkit… :p
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, looking good! +1
<ogra_> didrocks, well, once lightdm is in the archive it boils down to a single package ... probably overkill to have a whole image for that
<didrocks> ogra_: so giving just instructions to people?
<ogra_> (on second thought)
<didrocks> like apt-get install lightdm
<didrocks> reboot
<didrocks> and "please fix"
<didrocks> :)
<ogra_> right, something like that
<didrocks> that sounds good to me
<Mirv> asac: didrocks: FYI the previously postponed autopilot has now a fix for its own tests and would be publishable. it's in the landing plan's list after the "end of plan"
<didrocks> ogra_: we should plan that, let's discuss it in the HO
<ogra_> wget both packages from http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/lightdm/ ... dpkg -i and reboot
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, thanks! I'll assign it then
<didrocks> Mirv: the fix is in trunk, or it's already in the ppa?
<didrocks> ogra_: installing random binaries from random people? ;)
 * didrocks runs
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> didrocks, when did you plan the meeting this afternoon, i have to pick up a parcel on the other side of the city and need to be out for a bit
<didrocks> ogra_: I was thinking at 4PM, is that good for you?
<didrocks> let me schedule it
<Mirv> didrocks: in trunk and built in daily PPA, ie. qa stack is ready
<ogra_> yeah, thats fine
<didrocks> Mirv: excellent, just need validation then
<ogra_> just need to know when i have to be back again
<didrocks> invitations sent
<ogra_> great
<didrocks> sil2100: all published now?
<sil2100> didrocks: ossu! Yes
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: free to do this AP one?
<didrocks> (run 67)
<didrocks> sil2100: I guess it's going back to surfaceflinger (you will enjoy the speed improvment ;)) and running all AP tests
<asac> Mirv: check with didrocks how to resurrect it and where
<didrocks> sil2100: it's request 10
<didrocks> asac: you mean the autopilot run?
<asac> right
<ogra_> sergiusens, poke
<sergiusens> ouch
<didrocks> asac: already handling it ^
<ogra_> sergiusens, seems i cant flash any of my devices anymore
<asac> :)
<ogra_> INFO:phablet-flash:Booting /tmp/tmp_Ntl3S/partitions/recovery.img
<ogra_> < waiting for device >
<ogra_> downloading 'boot.img'...
<ogra_> hangs there forever
<ogra_> on both devices
<sergiusens> ogra_, and you said you always used sudo too? so not a perm problem?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_>  sudo phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel saucy-proposed -d maguro --no-backup
<ogra_> thats what i use
<sergiusens> ogra_, when you flash, there should be small text on the device screen
<ogra_> respectively with -d mako
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> i see a blue sripe at the bottom
<sergiusens> ogra_, any errors there?
<ogra_> "fastboot status ....)
<ogra_> doesnt look like errors
<ogra_> "fastboot status - download  08682888
<ogra_> thats what i have written at the bottom
<didrocks> ok, exercising a little bit, back in ~1h
<ogra_> sergiusens, this is on raring with latest phablet-tools btw ... worked fine yesterday (at least on maguro, didnt flash mako)
<sergiusens> ogra_, strange is that all that is doing is fastboot boot /tmp/tmp_Ntl3S/partitions/recovery.img
<ogra_> yeah, that wone works
<ogra_> the next step is failing i think
<sergiusens> ogra_, yeah, not related to phablet-tools, I haven't touched that in ages
<sergiusens> ogra_, oh... the message from fastboot is confusing ;-)
<sergiusens> ogra_, if you tell it to boot something it calls it boot image from then on (downloading 'boot.img')
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> well, it doesnt proceed ... and there are no errors anywhere
<ogra_> tricky one :(
<sergiusens> ogra_, and we are not writing to disk anywhere there either
<sergiusens> ogra_, what about syslog or cable errors?
<ogra_> well, the same cable worked for weeks i always use the same
<ogra_> but i can try another one
<asac> didrocks: so 66 was the image before the MIR landing ?
<asac> oh i think mir failed to land because of build failures etc.?
<ogra_> asac, 66 was the keyboard rollback
<didrocks> asac: run 66 is the image before the MIR landing, right
<didrocks> asac: builds failures on mir is fixed
<asac> right. we did that before MIR intentionally
<asac> goodie
 * didrocks is afraid about run 67 with all the stuff that's going to fly in
<ogra_> asac, well, semi good ... lightdm doesnt look good
<asac> good
<asac> :)
<asac> well ... good we found before
<ogra_> though until i have done a new test from scratch i'm willing to blame my device
<didrocks> anyway, really going on exercising now
<asac> ok ... i will get there too soon
<ogra_> asac, well, it will be *really hard* to coordinate the fixes
<asac> didrocks: anything important in flight etc.?
<ogra_> asac, it isnt lightdm thats breaking here, its all the apps not shipping the right permission files for polkit
<asac> ogra_: why? we tell mterry how to reproduce and he will fix it :)
<ogra_> he cant fix it
<didrocks> asac: nothing not in proposed, I gave the resurrected AP to sil2100
<ogra_> the individual apps need to ship pkla files for managing dbus access
<asac> didrocks: kk
<asac> thx
<didrocks> yw
<ogra_> asac, that will be a pain to coordinate :(
<seb128> ogra_, how did those work before have working polkit?
<asac> sil2100: be extra careful about autopilot changes... those can have lethal effects
<ogra_> seb128, polkit wasnt used at all
<seb128> ogra_, why is it getting used?
<ogra_> seb128, logind didnt register etc
<asac> seb128: we had turned polkit off... i guess we could just set polkit to _all allowed_ policy
<asac> while we fix it :)
<seb128> hum
<ogra_> seb128, because ightdm enables logind and polkit gets usable (as it should)
<asac> well, i would have preferred a world without polkit :)
<seb128> ogra_, asac: what I don't get is that without logind, polkit calls would fail for system settings ... why would they work for others and not us?
<asac> but seems everyone agrees we need it, so i stopped questioning that :-P
<seb128> it seems like things should not work without the acl control
<seb128> rather than magically work
<ogra_> asac, we shoiuld have started developemnt only after having the base image ready :P
<ogra_> but it is how it is :)
<asac> the base image is heavily influenced by the continuously evolving requirements of those that develop on top
<cjwatson> seb128: at least in several places we have policy overrides to just allow everything for now
<cjwatson> which is crap
<ogra_> ++
<cjwatson> seb128: but e.g. packagekit-plugin-click ships such an override
<seb128> cjwatson, I see
<ogra_> NM even ships two
<asac> but why would we regress on this if those overrides are in place?
<ogra_> for both cases
<asac> cant we land lightdm in first steps while keeping those unchanged and then clear the image after?
<seb128> asac, right, I don't understand how a working polkit can makes things go backward
<ogra_> asac, no, the tests all fail
<cjwatson> yeah, I'm not sure why apps previously worked
<seb128> it should just allows extra stuff to work
<asac> ogra_: because you maybe try to enable polkit?
<asac> maybe dont do that part
<ogra_> most of the dbus accesses fail
<asac> i dont knmow what you are doing, so i cant say
<ogra_> asac, i cant, logind enables it
<asac> i believe its something simple as seb128 points out
<ogra_> lightdm registers with liogind
<asac> seb128: can you help checking that? This story sounds too odd :/
<ogra_> anyway, i have to go now
<asac> yeah cu later :)
<ogra_> back for the call
<seb128> asac, yes, we are looking at it
<seb128> asac, ogra_: for the record, Laney just managed to change the device time with those updates
<seb128> (that and a fix to a pka)
<asac> ogra_: is it that all tests are failing?
<asac> if so it might be something with autopilot and policykit
 * asac restarts with lightdm
<seb128> asac, polkit was not working before, things using it should have just failed
 * asac shrugs
<seb128> I don't get how making it handle requests can create autopilot issues
<asac> i will see in a second if all just fails now
<seb128> seems like a redherring to me
<asac> notes-app succeeded :)
<asac> how can i figure if use lightdm?
<asac> seb128: any idea?
<seb128> asac, run loginctl and see if you have a seat for your user
<asac> ok will do after unity8 tests finish
<asac> seb128: do you have this on your mako already?
<seb128> asac, no, I've been trying on my grouper because I needed to do build and I had the build-deps installed there
<asac> kk
<seb128> (system settings builds)
<seb128> I can try on mako in a bit
<seb128> asac, Laney has been testing on mako though
<seb128> he got the system settings to do changes through polkit
<asac> sergiusens: do you still have the utah thing set up?
<seb128> so it's looking good from that side at least
<asac> sergiusens: can you take the latest image, punt the lightdm stuff onit and run all autopilots?
<asac> and see if thats bad?
<sergiusens> asac, I don't have devices to test avail
<asac> sergiusens: lightdm stuff == http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/lightdm/
<asac> seb128: ogra said it breaks all tests
<asac> i dont see it on maguro, but i need someone to confirm on mako... but dont worry
<seb128> k
<sergiusens> asac, I have a very custom setup for qtmultimedia now that I'm testing
<asac> sergiusens: what happened to them?
<asac> ok
<asac> dont worry
<sergiusens> asac, oh, I don't have mako
<asac> sergiusens: whats the state of MM?
<sergiusens> asac, mediaplayer is ready ready
<sergiusens> asac, others, testing testing
<asac> so thumbnails are working in mediaplayer again or did we cut that feature now?
<lool> adding a landing entry for unity-scope-click
<asac> some entries on spreadsheet have been set to DONE even though they are targetted for 66
<asac> 34 for example
<asac> didrocks: ^^
<lool> didrocks: did you reach some Mir folks for the issue on mako?
<lool> didrocks: if not, I think it would be good to give a heads up to kgunn_ now
<asac> didrocks: issue?
<asac> err lool :)
<asac> didrocks: also 66 is imo INIMAGE
<asac> (ubuntu-keyboard backout)
<lool> asac: Mir's testing by sil2100 resulted in some graphical problems (but flickering is gone)
<asac> yeah. we should let kgunn_ and jfunk know and maybe file a bug so they have a place to discuss this
<asac> sounds like a general improvement though... so not blocking
<lool> sil2100: do you have a bug for the Mir issue(s)
<sil2100> lool: I filled in for the AP issues in Mir, kgunn_ said he'll fill in for the slowdowns
<sil2100> lool: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1231452
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231452 in Mir "Autopilot tests not working Mir-driven touch devices" [High,New]
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK! (sorry for answering now, missed the ping while coding)
<rsalveti> morning
 * rsalveti checking backlog
<ogra_> re
<rsalveti> didrocks: lool: qtmultimedia 5.1 doesn't break anything, but anyway, no FFe for us :-)
<lool> rsalveti: aha, thanks for confirming, I remained on the (sound) idea of updating qtmultimedia-opensource-src
<lool> rsalveti: well it's better in this direction than the other one at least
<lool> (ie not building against 5.1 and running against 5.0  :-)
<rsalveti> yes
<rsalveti> it's fully compatible with qt 5.0
<rsalveti> didrocks: lool: we can land the media stack
<rsalveti> as of now
<rsalveti> just mediascanner and mediaplayer-app
<didrocks> rsalveti: there is a meeting in 8 minutes about it
<lool> didrocks: So I was about to ping Francis or Nicholas on getting https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/unity-scope-click/lp-1231393/+merge/187766 merged, but rather than that, is it ok if I just merge it manually?
<didrocks> let's discuss it there
<lool> hmm maybe I cant though
<didrocks> and let me finish my scrollback first ;)
<ogra_> rsalveti, what about qrvideo-node ?
<ogra_> *qt
<rsalveti> didrocks: well, I can already tell you the meeting results here :P
<rsalveti> we're not using gst-hybris by default yet, as it breaks mediascanner
<lool> haha
<didrocks> asac: yeah, because the image is built, right?
<didrocks> asac: re line 34 DONE
<rsalveti> we're still investigating, but jim is off, so will probably be on hold until tomorrow
<didrocks> lool: I've already pinged the mir guys, yeah
<didrocks> asac: not sure about your syntax diff between INIMAGE and DONE ;)
<didrocks> asac: there are bugs
<didrocks> asac: for the mir stuff
<lool> didrocks: I gave a heads up to kgunn_ when he connected 30mn ago or so, with all the issues (fixed FTBFS, testsuite, AP tests, graphical glitches, slowness)
<didrocks> rsalveti: would be nice to have a good plan, let's discuss in 5
<lool> rsalveti: so we're not seeding gst-hybris, but otherwise it works with software decoding?
<lool> and minus sceneselector
<didrocks> lool: hum, so 4 people pinged hum about this in //
<didrocks> lool: not a real good use on IRC :p
<rsalveti> just saying we need jim to discuss the proper plan
<lool> didrocks: I think that's good  :-)
<didrocks> rsalveti: is he around? ;)
<rsalveti> didrocks: as I said, he's off today, back tomorrow
<didrocks> rsalveti: ok, let's move the discussion to tomorrow then?
<didrocks> lool: ok as well?
<rsalveti> lool: yup, the update for mediaplayer-app is to remove sceneselector and remove any dependency on gstreamer
<lool> rsalveti: oh so you don't even want to land the ready parts, but wait til jim is back?
<rsalveti> lool: so it works already using software decode, that's why we can land it already
<lool> yes
<lool> I'd rather we land that updated part today
<didrocks> I think it should at least be part of build 68
<didrocks> not 67
<lool> didrocks: happy to have a chat with jim tomorrow instead or on top of today's
<didrocks> we have quite a lot of stuff going in
<rsalveti> no, I just want to put qtvideo-node and seeding gst-hybris by default on hold
<didrocks> ok, let's discuss in 3 min, it seems it's needed
 * didrocks will grab some water
<lool> didrocks: actually that's the time I can't make
<lool> didrocks: but you guys go ahead
<lool> I dont see why we'd seed gst-hybris if it's known borken, but I'm sure rsalveti has a good reason   :-)
<rsalveti> I'd just move the meeting for tomorrow, invite jim, and land the media stack today
<ogra_> lool, gst/hybris is fine
<ogra_> its the stuff using it that isnt
<lool> 15:53 < rsalveti> we're not using gst-hybris by default yet, as it breaks mediascanner
<ogra_> so we can seed but not use it
<rsalveti> it's just that once gst-hybris is in, playbin selects it by default
<didrocks> rsalveti: I don't want to land the media stack before we discuss it :)
<rsalveti> breaking some use cases, such mediscanner
<lool> ogra_: I'm not sure we can
<didrocks> rsalveti: especially with the churn we have right now in the image
<ogra_> lool, ah
<rsalveti> didrocks: that's the discussion, but we can do a meeting if you prefer
<rsalveti> so can say the same thing via hangout
<lool> you guys meet without me
<rsalveti> :-)
<didrocks> rsalveti: yeah, let's jump in a hangout
<lool> and land as you can today
 * ogra_ relocates
<didrocks> ogra_: rsalveti: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/8353ddd0558b39c4a5d6c701ddd04b156bda1e67
<bfiller> popey: what's the deal with the notes-app tests and why do you think it's related to ubuntu-keyboard?
<popey> bfiller: I didnt. I was just doing as told by ogra_ and didrocks ☻
<popey> bfiller: they asked me to run the tests locally, then suggested we try downgrading the ubuntu-keyboard, which I did, and the tests passed once I did
<ogra_> bfiller, rolling back to the former kbd version made the test errors go away
<bfiller> ogra_: by chance
<bfiller> ogra_: has nothign to do with the u-k changes, none are functional
<ogra_> bfiller, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130925.2.changes
<ogra_> thats the changes
<bfiller> ogra_: only tests and schema file since previous version
<ogra_> nothing on it that could influence tests
<bfiller> ogra_: no really can't see anything
<ogra_> bfiller, well if there is a nanosecond delay in the kbd coming up we might hit a race in a timing critical test
<ogra_> the tests are all pretty shaky
<ogra_> and poften timing critical
<bfiller> ogra_: right, we need to fix the stupid notes-app tests
<ogra_> *often
<ogra_> agreed ...
<bfiller> think we need to put the keyboard back or else it's autopilot tests will fail (:
<ogra_> asac, ^^^
<asac> bfiller: keyboard regressed notes-app
<asac> can we fix that tests first or at same time?
<bfiller> asac: I think that is a mis-diagnosis
<asac> bfiller: its not. downgrading fixed the notes-app test
<bfiller> asac: by luck
<asac> bfiller: popey ran it a few times and it always fails
<asac> he downgraded and it succeeded twice in a row
<bfiller> it's a timing issue, no changes were made in the keyboard other than addding tests and schema files, look at the diff :)
<bfiller> it's shit notes-app tests
<asac> right. so we are trying what we can
<asac> bfiller: can you work on getting the notes-app test fixed?
<lool> didrocks: could you add me to the team that has commit access to unity-scope-click?
<asac> this is something that we would block the line on if we cant get it under control
<asac> so far we continued because we thought we have figured that backing out helped
<Saviq> fginther, otto runner pretty backed up again today?
<bfiller> asac: yes will work on the notes-app tests
<didrocks> lool: I can add you to ~ubuntu-unity, getting access to everywhere as a consequence
<ogra_> asac, did you run lightdm tests (i cant flash anything here anymore and am not sure my install was clean before testing)
<lool> didrocks: up to you
 * ogra_ tries to downgrade phablet-tools
<didrocks> lool: as you wish, if you prepare only upstream access, you need to ask to the team directly, I'm not an admin of that team
<lool> didrocks: would like to merge lp:~lool/unity-scope-click/lp-1231393 manually because upstream merger didn't pick it up yet
<lool> and we need it tonight
<didrocks> juts tell me ;)
<didrocks> lool: ah, it's the one you added directly on the spreadsheet?
<lool> didrocks: so each time I want to use this to commit, I ping upstream?
<lool> didrocks: that's fine
<ogra_> whats happening tonight ?
<didrocks> lool: no, I meant, ping upstream so that they add you to the team
<ogra_> click party ?
<lool> didrocks: ah
<didrocks> lool: I don't have that access :p
<fginther> Saviq, looks like two earlier tests got stuck and took the full 2 hours to timeout
<lool> didrocks: ok
 * didrocks hides his backdoor plugged in LP
<lool> alecu: Ping
<Saviq> fginther, ah, ok thanks
<Saviq> fginther, so it should clear up soon
<didrocks> ogra_: a click*y* party ;)
<ogra_> :)
<lool> alecu: Could you either a) give me write access to unity-scope-click, or b) merge lp:~lool/unity-scope-click/lp-1231393 manually, or c) do both?  :-)
<didrocks> sil2100: were are we with autopilot?
<lool> alecu: the upstream merger is too slow, I want us to pick this up as to land it in a soon to be built image
<ralsina> lool: you *should* have write access already
<fginther> Saviq, yes. a couple runs have already finished, but I'll keep an eye on it.
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<lool> ralsina: bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(chroot-73675664:///%2Bbranch/unity-scope-click/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<lool> when pushing to unity-scope-click
<asac> bfiller: previously it wasnt very hard... i need your help to understand this notes-app
<sil2100> didrocks: testing apps, got a few failures here and there, not sure if there were failures when running the old autopilot - do we have some results from people on the clean image?
<ralsina> lool: grrrrr dobey? ^
<didrocks> sil2100: mako is looking like that: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4453/
<didrocks> we have the only flacky test on notes-app that we know of
<didrocks> bfiller: FYI ^
<didrocks> bfiller: compared to http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4443/
<didrocks> (which had always < 90%)
<sil2100> didrocks: re running, since for instance there were 5 test failures on gallery-app
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, please note those failing so that if we reject autopilot again, upstream can work on those
<didrocks> (if they fail reliably)
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, gallery-app was acting up yesterday too
<ogra_> second run worked, first one failed badly
<sil2100> ogra_: with the new autopilot? Or the old one still?
<alecu> lool: ack
<sil2100> Ok, checking how it runs now
<ogra_> sil2100, whatever plars runs on utah, no idea
<didrocks> sil2100: so old one
<dobey> hmm
 * didrocks doesn't have any ice, omg…
<ogra_> didrocks, whiskey on the rocks before 5 ?
 * ogra_ shakes head ... frenchies
<sil2100> Oh god
<didrocks> ogra_: how do you think I can work so long? :p
<ogra_> haha
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: no, I just need to lower the temperature on the pressure that asac puts on us, so ice is needed :p
<plars> sil2100: we don't update autopilot
<ogra_> move into a fridge then :)
<plars> sil2100: we don't update or install anything on the images now, except the -autopilot packages
<sil2100> plars: ok
<didrocks> ogra_: already considered that ;)
<sil2100> ogra_, didrocks: second run - 6 failures on gallery-app itself
<didrocks> urgh :/
<sil2100> No idea if it's related to the new autopilot ;/
<ogra_> try a third :)
<lool> alecu: mind pinging me when it's merged or I can merge?
<sil2100> ogra_: checking webbrowser-app now, since I at least know it passed on the old one
<dobey> lool: it is merged
<dobey> alecu, ralsina: ^^
<lool> dobey: thanks
<sil2100> hmmmmm
<lool> didrocks: ok for me to run click-package stack?
<lool> didrocks: would like to pick up the bzr change for unity-click-scope into PPA
<sil2100> ogra_: ohshit, 35 failures on webbrowser-app!
<ogra_> awesome :P
<didrocks> lool: yeah, +1
<sil2100> didrocks: I would -1 autopilot for now... ;p
<alecu> dobey: thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, please, just log them, open a bug, ping upstream and let's flush autopilot for now
<sil2100> Not sure if that's related to AP update, but hmmm
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~$ grep webbrowser tests.txt
<ogra_> webbrowser-app	- 31 failures
<asac> sil2100: webbrowser is sometimes acting very funny here
<lool> building
<asac> when rerunning its better
<sil2100> In the past it was gool
<didrocks> sil2100: well, downgrade it maybe
<ogra_> hmm, that makes me wonder if my local lightdm testing by chance used the new stuff
<lool> alecu: Would you mind testing the binaries from the PPA once they appear?
<didrocks> and retry running some tests?
<ogra_> sil2100, is that in the archive already ?
<asac> i think it has to do with accurately unlocking the screen before starting
 * asac reruns webbrowser withg lightdm as well
<alecu> lool: sure
<ogra_> asac, how much more accurate that seeeing the home lens should it be ?
<asac> i havent figured out
<ogra_> heh
<asac> its what we try to solve by having a single tool that always does the right thing for each test
<sil2100> ogra_: new autopilot?
<ogra_> when i test the device is usually unlocked for a while already and i touch the screen before firing off the cmd in terminal
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah
<sil2100> ogra_: or webbrowser-app?
<lool> alecu: should appear here any minute: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages?field.name_filter=unity-scope-click&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy
<ogra_> i wonder if that taints my testing too
<ogra_> sil2100, autopilot
<didrocks> ogra_: downgrade autopilot
<didrocks> oupsss
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<didrocks> stop breaking me!
<didrocks> ;)
<ogra_> pfft
<plars> thostr_: I guess those unity updates didn't land? I'm still seeing the crash on unity tests
<sil2100> ogra_: autopilot no, I was just testing it - downgrading now so that I can see what's up
<lool> alecu: building: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/5051859
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, k
<sil2100> But today I tested webbrowser-app with the old AP and it was ok
<thostr_> plars: nooooo, can you verify that?
<plars> thomi: yeah, looks like not yet http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130926.changes
<ogra_> the last unity8 update landed in 24.1
<plars> thostr_: ok, found it I think, it's slated for 68 - "For image 68	libunity, unity-scope-home"
<ogra_> from 7.81.3+13.10.20130919.3-0ubuntu1 to 7.81.3+13.10.20130924.2-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> thostr_, plars, i think thats one of the packages held back by beta freeze
<ogra_> hmm, no
<thostr_> ogra_: do I actively need to do anything here or just wait?
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html doesnt have it
<didrocks> not libunity, unity-scope-home, (not done yet, it's targeted, probably tomorrow morning), but would have been blocked by the beta freeze anyway
<didrocks> thostr_: just wait
<thostr_> didrocks: ok
<ogra_> thostr_, if it is in the landing plan sheet it is being taken care of
<didrocks> thostr_: or if you do the testing, we can fasttrack it
<didrocks> thostr_: running the unity on desktop AP tests
<didrocks> and the unity8 on phone
<didrocks> with those installed
<didrocks> and ensuring there is no regression
<didrocks> then, we can publish
<didrocks> thostr_: do you have anyone able to do that? ^
<thostr_> didrocks: testing is easy... without that fix test crash, with the fix everything is ok :)
<didrocks> (so that you don't block on our current bandwidth)
<ogra_> didrocks, please also request at least one app test in such cases
<lool> alecu: note that there are other changes staged in the PPA (your pkcon remove change, and a couple of fixes by dobey)
<didrocks> thostr_: I mean, you need to ensure that you don't regress other AP tests ;)
<didrocks> thostr_: so you are up for that?
<ogra_> didrocks, i.e. lightdm passed unity8 on both arches ... but all apps fail
<lool> alecu: the goal is to make sure that the updated package fixes the regression and is overall good to go; if we need to revert the other changes, let me know  :-)
<didrocks> ogra_: I doubt libunity/home-scope affects apps, but sure, we can add that to the package :p
<thostr_> didrocks: I'll quickly rerun unity8 AP on saucy-proposed
<ogra_> imho we should always ask for one app test
<ogra_> randomly picked
<didrocks> thostr_: you need to add the package from the daily-build ppa
<sil2100> didrocks: downgraded autopilot and webbrowser-app tests seem to be working...
<didrocks> thostr_: both the unity7 one on desktop and unity8 on touch
<didrocks> thostr_: there are some intructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Testing_your_Ubuntu_Touch_Code_before_submission
<sil2100> Maybe I forgot upgrading something..?
<thostr_> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> sil2100: so apt-get install directly the binary packages for libunity & home-scope
<didrocks> sil2100: no, I think that's enough info, just log that in a bug, poke thomi about those and let's move on ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: can you paste me the ref on the bug so that I write it for the landing plan?
<sil2100> didrocks: doing!
<sil2100> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1231492
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231492 in webbrowser-app "All webbrowser-app tests failing with new autopilot" [High,New]
<ogra_> sergiusens, err ... http://launchpadlibrarian.net/151320727/phablet-tools_1.0%2B13.10.20130919.3-0ubuntu1_1.0%2B13.10.20130924.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz  ... isnt there a mkdir missing ?
 * ogra_ still cant flash, i downgraded two versions already
<didrocks> sil2100: perfect! mind doing system-settings now? (an easy one :p)
<didrocks> sil2100: let's still it from robru and give robru the media stack
<lool> alecu: it built; could you confirm it passes your testing?  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/5051859  thanks!
<sergiusens> ogra_, hmmm, doanac ^^
<lool> dobey: Did you want to test unity-scope-click binaries for next image too?  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/5051859
<sergiusens> ogra_, should be harmless if it's not there though... let me try
<doanac> plars: you have something set up that can do this on ashes? ^^
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, it will do harm on readonly tests (which we dont do yet) since it will just stay in /
<sergiusens> ogra_, oh, for readonly tests the prev tool sets it up
<ogra_> ah
<sergiusens> ogra_, phablet-click-test-setup
<ogra_> k
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: see #ubuntu-devel, you have some free slots until then I guess ;)
<sergiusens> ogra_, naming it 'click' could be wrong in the future as we can also test unity8 and the sdk with that
<didrocks> sil2100: tracking with seb128 the revert?
<ogra_> well, you can always rename
<didrocks> (for content-hub + settings)
<plars> doanac: what, upgrading autopilot but not other stuff?
<dobey> lool: some specific tests? i've been testing it from trunk as i've been working on fixes.
<lool> dobey: smoketesting that it didn't regress there, when built against the other components
<doanac> plars: actually, i'm confused.
<lool> dobey: perhaps a good thing to test would be with new download-manager in the PPA
<doanac> sergiusens: you want us to just install that .deb and run its own tests, or do a full smoke run on an image + this deb?
<lool> dobey: top of http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<didrocks> lool: are you going to land the download manager at the same time?
<sergiusens> doanac, I didn't request anything, if it seemed so, sorry
<lool> didrocks: I don't know
<doanac> oh - okay
<lool> didrocks: is there an entry for it?
<lool> didrocks: it seems to be low priority fixes
<lool> didrocks: might be needed to help system-image, but didn't hear a request about it
<sergiusens> doanac, just pointed you to ogra_ 's comment, but I think it's not a bug, just not elegant
<ogra_> doanac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/151320727/phablet-tools_1.0%2B13.10.20130919.3-0ubuntu1_1.0%2B13.10.20130924.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz misses a mkdir ... sergiusens was just pointing to my line above
<didrocks> lool: yeah, I'm surprised, slangasek told me system-image would need the download-manager
<didrocks> lool: system-image is going to land?
<lool> didrocks: I think we already got the new one in
<didrocks> ah ok
<lool> didrocks: system-image is getting ready, but dont think it's landing yet
<dobey> lool: is there a list of tests in a document or wiki page somewhere, to run?
<didrocks> lool: ok
<doanac> sergiusens: oh - i was looking at the wrong comment. yeah, that should probably be fixed
<lool> dobey: no; I'd say: test the features / fixes you're landing (network for instance) and test basic operations: installing a click from store, searching for clicks, opening preinstalled clicks (e.g. dropping letters)
<lool> there's a new remove click feature apparently in this one  :-)
<doanac> sergiusens: a simpler thing would be to simply call it lik with PYTHONPATH, eg: PYTHONPATH=/home/autopilot autopilot run ....
<doanac> then no mkdir is needed
<alecu> lool: yes: you can uninstall clicks now, though there's a dash bug that prevents the UI from showing that the uninstall was successful
<dobey> lool: is there a unity8 update that supports results invalidation?
<alecu> lool: so, you click on "uninstall", the click is uninstalled, but the ui still shows the "uninstall" button
<alecu> it's supposed to close the preview
<sergiusens> doanac, well it's not needed since the ';' doesn't care if the prev command was successful
<lool> didrocks: I see system-image "please plan for image 67"
<sergiusens> doanac, but we can do that
<doanac> sergiusens: ah - even better. swallow the error :)
<sergiusens> doanac, exactly, it's a nop
<doanac> i wish i could say that was my original intent now :)
<lool> didrocks: (pocked barry to get a system-image update, will report back once I know more)
<didrocks> thanks lool
<alecu> lool: I'm able to start franglish with the package in the ppa
<lool> alecu: cool; did you do other tests?
<lool> alecu: did you test your other changes, like package removals?
<alecu> fate dice, qr-codes, torch work too
<lool> alecu: these will go in at the same time (single pipe, everything in trunk has to go in)
<lool> alecu: was this with current or new download-manager (in ppa)?
<lool> dobey: I dont know what that means (results invalidation); is this what I'd see in the log?
<alecu> lool: download manager was not updated; I only installed unity-scope-click
<lool> dobey: dont see anything like that in unity8; would you have a mp pointer or bzr revision or bug?
<lool> alecu: ok, I think dobey is testing with new download manager
<lool> ralsina: do you know how urgent the changes to download-manager are?
<alecu> lool: and uninstall seems to be failing here with a pkcon error
<lool> ralsina: should we preferably get them in or preferably not?  assuming preferably yes as what's in trunk should be reusable and system-image might need them?
<dobey> lool: ah, scopes are supposed to invalidate their results, to force the dash ui to refresh. there is a libunity api call of results_invalidated(), but currently, nothing happens in the UI when it is called
<ralsina> lool: system-image is (AFAIK) developing against trunk, so it does need those to land the integration
<lool> alecu: so that's good to know, what's the difference with your local testing that explains the regression?
 * ralsina reads backlog
<alecu> [unity-scope-click] - DEBUG: click-scope.vala:192: Error building preview: Problem running: pkcon -p remove com.ubuntu.developer.alecu.qr-code;0.0;all;local:click (Child process exited with code 7).
<lool> ralsina: would you know what testing the download-manager changes received in trunk?
<lool> alecu, ralsina: So removal being broken shouldn't stop us from landing it as it's a new feature, so doesn't matter if it doesn't work
<alecu> lool: ah, I manually changed the manifests of every installed app, to test the updater-app issues. I'll try with a freshly installed app.
<lool> but I'd like to know why it wasn't found in development
<ralsina> lool: I think it's because of alecu's manual testing of click-updater
<lool> ok; let's confirm removal indeed works then
<mandel> lool, what exactly do you mean with 'what testing the download-manager changes received in trunk?'
<lool> mandel: we're assuming trunk is always releasable, and sometimes we publish full stacks (e.g. here this is part of the click stack)
<lool> mandel: so the couple of changes in trunk need to be releasable
<alecu> lool: uninstall is working. No UI feedback, as expected, due to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1231404
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231404 in Unity 8 "SHOW_DASH does not hide the preview" [High,In progress]
<mandel> lool, aha, and you want to know if the fixes are tested? atm all bug fixes come with unit tests with them
<mandel> lool, ideally I'll grab the integration tests from barry (to start with) and will add them to my trunk too
<dobey> ok, i need to get lunch. will try to run some tests on my nexus when i get back
<lool> mandel: yes, kind of
<mandel> lool, well, right now all fixes do come with at least one unit tests or more
<mandel> lool, unless minor changes (logging for example)
<lool> mandel: so to clarify, nobody asked us to land your changes in trunk, we dont land stuff by default, but there are other changes in the "click" stack (which includes download-manager) that we want to push and we prefer pushing whole stacks
<lool> mandel: so if you've tested latest download-manager, we're good
<mandel> lool, yes, everything in trunk is 'stable' and has been tested and all the new branches are always tested against the image-updates for integration issues
<ralsina> mandel: we'll need to also test against click-scope and click-update-manager now
<ralsina> mandel: since those will drag downloader when they land
<ralsina> instead of only testing those when we wanted to land
<mandel> ralsina, lool yes, I wonder how I can get jenkins to run those tests too.. I'm think, if we have integration tests in those dependencies I can add some code to run their tests and do no land if we have issues
<mandel> ralsina, lool but, and is a big BUT, I don't believe those projects have integration tests
<ralsina> mandel: we'll have to do manual testing until they do
<ralsina> mandel: which is why I asked mmcc to work on that big integration test in today's call
 * mandel nods
<lool> mandel: that's a good question; autopkgtest is meant for this, and the cu2d infrastructure should arrange for packages to be built in the right order against each other (e.g. click-scope would be built against latest download-manager)
<mandel> lool, ok, so as long as we have integration tests we can find those issues, else we might have problems because we do not have anything automated
<mandel> lool, I might as well as some testing libs for the dependencies to have it easier to have tests agains a download-manager like we are doing with barry
<lool> mandel: believe me, I've pushed for integration tests  :-)
<lool> ralsina can testify
<ralsina> amen
<lool> I've bumped risk on mtp/lxc-android-config to medium
<lool> (was low)
<lool> as this touches boot stuff
<didrocks> sure
<didrocks> ogra_ tried to hide that! ;)
<ogra_> ?? why is that ?
<ogra_> (medium)
<ogra_> lool, ^^^
<lool> changes container startup/shutdown approach
<lool> I'm super happy that this is coming in as it might solve my FS corruption issues
<lool> and Jamie's
<lool> but it's not low risk
<ogra_> hmm, it has been tested and it has zero risk to affect any tests
<ogra_> which is the assesment i use for the prio field
<ogra_> should we judge prio by anything else ?
<didrocks> I guess by the risk globally, not only on tests would make sense
<didrocks> asac: FYI, all ppas are screwed
<didrocks> ping on #ubuntu-release, trying #webops now
<asac> didrocks: ?
<didrocks> I've disabled cu2d autorebuild to avoid us ending up in a bad state
<didrocks> asac: chroot issues
<asac> infinity: cjwatson: ^
<lool> gah
<didrocks> asac: already pinged them :p
<didrocks> (see #ubuntu-release)
<didrocks> (no answer on #webops yet, will keep you posted)
<asac> yeah thanks
<didrocks> seb128: waiting your binaries for content-hub and system-settings to revert :p
<didrocks> seb128: what you doing? ;)
 * seb128 slaps didrocks
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> asac: coming?
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<ogra_> asac, hurry up slacker !
<ogra_> :)
<cjwatson> didrocks: I'll give back all the failures now, since I have a script for it
<didrocks> cjwatson: thanks! I've gone ahead for the one I cared in term of timing
<cjwatson> Fortunately when this happened on Tuesday morning I wrote a script for it rather than doing it ad-hoc ...
<cjwatson> Sorry I didn't notice.  There's a Debian technical committee meeting this evening so I had to take some time to catch up on mail backlog.
<cjwatson> And wasn't watching IRC.
<lool> dobey: thanks for testing; mind pinging me when you're done so that I publish from PPA to archive?
<dobey> i will
<lool> cool
<lool> I might be off for dinner, but will check back
<thostr_> didrocks: not yet done with testing... somehow my device is broken... need to reflash completely
<didrocks> cjwatson: no worry, it was still dealt promptly
<lool> thostr_: if it's reassuring, we're fixing a probably filesystem corruption source in an upcoming image  :-)
<lool> *probable
<ogra_> finished. total time: 0.564s
<ogra_> INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for install to finish on device. Please do not unplug device until phablet-flash finishes.
<ogra_> phablet flash hates me today
<ogra_> i have the tour on the phone already
<ogra_> omg
<ogra_> the gates are open ... look for cover ... a beta freeze wave is coming out of proposed
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> how about not exaggerating wildly?
<lool> robru: so archive is open again, that is proposed migration will happen again
<lool> robru: e.g. "mir" is "Valid candidate"
<robru> lool, oh, great. so i'm just waiting on plars to run some tests for me on his n4
<cjwatson> but see #ubuntu-release; we're NOT opening floodgates entirely as ogra_ suggested
<ogra_> sorry :)
<cjwatson> ... or maybe I spoke up too late
<lool> cjwatson: Yup, we've staged things in -proposed after testing in PPA and we're waiting for them to be in archive to build our next image
<cjwatson> lool: (mir wasn't frozen anyway)
<ogra_> i think we held back one dep in a PPA or some such to not have it promote ...
<lool> cjwatson: it's on the image though
<ogra_> (or was that the former Mir)
<cjwatson> lool: it's not on an image releasing for beta
<cjwatson> so wasn't frozen
<lool> cjwatson: libmirclient3 isn't in ubuntu image?
<lool> or libmirclient2 right now rather
<cjwatson> nope
<cjwatson> nor is xmir
<lool> oh it's seeded because it's a bdep somewhere
<lool> so might hurt package builds, but can't regress image in itself
<lool> I thought we were pulling this in somewhere
<cjwatson> only for a build-dep from xorg-server for the xserver-xorg-xmir package, afaik
<cjwatson> definitely nothing runtime
<lool> dobey: going for dinner
<ogra_> geez
<ogra_> the webbrowser-app autopilot test is massively scary
<ogra_> you get a traceback every few minutes on the screen ... but it still passes
<dobey> lool: have run into some other issues outside the click scope, which will get bugs shortly, but installing, uninstalling, and lack of network are all working as expected
<ogra_> asac, wohoo ...
 * ogra_ is at the 8th app test now with a freshly flashed maguro and lightdm 
<ogra_> not a single failure yet
<kgunn_> ogra_, hey since you're still on...
<kgunn_> ogra_, i was hoping to try out the latest image with latest mir we pushed overnight...
<kgunn_> however, i can't seem to find it (at least its not in the pending image)
<kgunn_> any ideas ?
<ogra_> likely in the daily-release ppa
<ogra_> kgunn_, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy
<ogra_> is it there ?
<lool> dobey: ok, publishing these then
<kgunn_> ogra_, yep, that's it thanks....so, guess you gotta pin that ppa and update....
<kgunn_> ?
<ogra_> it should have higher versions anyway i guess
<ogra_> no need for pinning
<ogra_> i would flash an image, make it writable, add the ppa and install the required packages ... then disable the PPA, reboot and run the tests
<balloons> fginther, can you turn on autopilot checks for dropping letters?
<balloons> fginther, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/dropping-letters-ci/1/
<fginther> balloons, ack
<balloons> ty :-)
<lool> Hmm PPA files are "Pending publication"
<lool> will see how long that takes
<lool> kgunn_, ogra_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/0.0.12+13.10.20130926.1-0ubuntu1
<lool> it's in saucy now, just apt-get update to it from an image
<ogra_> published already ?
<kgunn_> cool thanks
<thostr_> asac: just ran AP with the fixes for unity
<thostr_> asac: no crashes
<thostr_> asac: so, seems all good, meaning no regressions
<asac> thostr_: nice!
<thostr_> asac: that is line 81 in the landing plan
<asac> thostr_: libunity, unity-scope-home are the only sources you touched?
<asac> ogra_: cool. did we get a positive on the mako side aas well?
<asac> ogra_: do you know if #66 got ever blessed?
<ogra_> nope, but i'm willing to test that one to
<asac> or banned :)
<ogra_> i dont think it did yet
<asac> ogra_: how do the results look like?
<lool> == Publishing click-package stack to archive ==
<lool> but I think it will be caught in freeze
<asac> bfiller: was there any breakthrough on the notes-app tests?
<ogra_> https://system-image.ubuntu.com/saucy/mako/index.json ... latest blessed one is 65
<ogra_> asac, all non community apps are fine ... unity8 is just running ...
<bfiller> asac: working it with omer, we see what the problem is but not sure how to fix it yet
<bfiller> asac: only happens on mako
<ogra_> asac, i have a theory btw ... i suspect my app tests befofre failed because i ran the unity8 one first ... will try to re-run some of the app tests after unity to see if thats true
<ogra_> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6159874/
<ogra_> nothing that doesnt also fail on the dashboard
<asac> right
<asac> i also noted that. but we reboot between tests
<asac> noticed
<ogra_> well, i didnt this morning
<ogra_> yay
<asac> right. thats true. seems unity is not restarted with same flags or something
<ogra_> unity8 passed too
<ogra_> so this is good on maguro i'd say
<ogra_> asac, yeah, so running notes-app tests after unity8 i get 19 failures ... and i think i also know why
<ogra_> (not sure how thats fixable though)
<ogra_> the session info (dbus, upstart session socket etc) are set at login time ... via env vars ... if unity restarts at least the upstart session info changes (not surree about the dbus socket) ... but the vars indeed dont get updated
<fginther> balloons,
<fginther> balloons, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/490/
<mdeslaur> I have a systemd permission fix that probably doesn't impact touch I'd like to upload: LP: #1226509
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1226509 in systemd (Ubuntu) "lightdm_get_can_restart returns false in Ubuntu Saucy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226509
<mdeslaur> lool: do I need to add it to the spreadsheet?
<lool> looking
<balloons> fginther, ack, weird.. probably a quick fix
<lool> mdeslaur: Looks good, adding an entry; you may upload
<mdeslaur> lool: thanks
<lool> mdeslaur: FYI we're in archive freeze right now, so either you or I will have to get an ack from release team
<mdeslaur> lool: yeah, I just asked in #ubuntu-release
<seb128> see, lool is there
<seb128> just ignoring me on other chans :p
<seb128> or :-(
<lool> seb128: didn't see your ping, sorry
<lool> seb128: where was that?
<seb128> lool, no worry
<seb128> lool, I was wondering why you were telling people that testing on the n7 is worthless
<seb128> lool, it might not be the preferred target, it's still useful testing
<seb128> lool, especially for thing that are not hardware dependend
<lool> seb128: I told robru it's a secondary citizen and had known breakage
<lool> seb128: and wasn't alone in explaining that  :-)
<balloons> fginther, pushed a fix.. I'll note the printout still isn't showing the esult
<seb128> lool, ok, he told me that you said it was not worth testing the content-hub fixes on it, and he has access to nothing else
<lool> seb128: I guess that if things pass on N7, it's a good indication it's likely to pass on N4/galaxy nexus; the reverse is completely false though
<robru> lool, yeah, true. but specifically in the hangout this morning you told me to find somebody else to test these things. you didn't say i could test content-hub myself ;-)
<robru> blame also didrocks ;-)
<lool> didrocks told you to find someone else, but I agree  :-)
<lool> we need Nexus 4 tests to confirm things work
<seb128> lool, content-hub is nowhere device specific
<seb128> *shrug*
<seb128> lool, we need to get everybody a n4 if we want every fix to get confirmed there
<lool> I think he had to run a bunch of autopilots tests that are fragile across devices though
<robru> lool, just mediaplayer_app
<robru> dunno if that one is
<lool> the app itself is generic, sadly the stack can be quite device specific, especially with hw decode, but fortunately that's broken
 * fginther has to step away for an hour or two.
<lool> I've updated spreadsheet
<lool> mtp isn't in
<lool> should be boot tested before we allow it in
<rsalveti> lool: can you release the platform stack? just powerd
<rsalveti> we need it in so we can respin the android package and unblock powerd for mir
<lool> rsalveti: asin publish to archive?
<lool> rsalveti: did you test the binaries or same source built yourself?
<lool> rsalveti: landing 37?
<rsalveti> lool: yes, all deps are already in the archive
<lool> rsalveti: Indeed, libhybris is good; publishing now
<lool> rsalveti: FYI, we have another barrier just tonight
<rsalveti> lool: what do you mean?
<lool> rsalveti: archive is frozen; so I have to heads up release team
<lool> there will be a cron allowing touch specific packages in soon
<rsalveti> lool: ok, thanks
<lool> rsalveti: now pending approval by stgraber with his new script
<lool> rsalveti: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powerd/0.13+13.10.20130926-0ubuntu1 pending publish in proposed
<lool> should migrate to release by itself
<lool> rsalveti: if you need to upload android with no change, just do so; it should get through automatically now
<rsalveti> yup, doing that now
<rsalveti> seems powerd was accepted
<rsalveti> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted powerd [sync] (saucy-proposed) [0.13+13.10.20130926-0ubuntu1]
<rsalveti> maybe still in proposed
 * ogra_ uploads the sdk seed change 
<lool> == publishing services stack ==
<lool> to get updated mtp
<lool> tested here along lxc-andorid-config (in archive)
<lool> pff, got to wait til it rebuilds
<ogra_> phew, that seed stuff was a beast
<ogra_> (and the changelog looks most scary)
<rsalveti> looks scary
<ogra_> hehe, yeah
<ogra_> but it makes everything so much nicer
<asac> dont destroy the image :)
<asac> thx
<asac> :)
<ogra_> heh
<lool> tired to wait for intel test machine, might come back later to chekc
<Saviq> fginther, huh, any idea what's https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/1905/console about?
<fginther> Saviq, I have no idea what happened there. "dh_auto_test -O--parallel -O--fail-missing" crapped out for some reason
<Saviq> fginther, yeah, it looked pretty weird, have restarted, let's see what happens next
<lool> == really publishing services stack ==
<lool> for mtp
<asac> lool: is that all according to the plan :)?
 * asac stops worrying for now :)
<lool> yes
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-09-27
<stgraber> if someone's wondering, ubuntu-system-settings is being held in saucy-proposed Unapproved because it's seeded and so not strictly ubuntu-touch specific for the time being
<stgraber> to solve that, someone would need to fix at least indicator-bluetooth so it stops pulling ubuntu-system-settings on Lubuntu
<stgraber> (I can be convinced of letting it through before indicator-bluetooth is fixed, but I want the name of someone working to fix the larger problem so this doesn't happen again)
<stgraber> so slangasek let ubuntu-system-settings in after spending some more time tracking the source of the seed entry for lubuntu, tedg also proposed a branch to fix the indicator-bluetooth problem, so hopefully once that lands ubuntu-system-settings will be auto-accepted into proposed from that point on
<didrocks> Mirv: hey, how are you?
<dpm> morning didrocks, I've updated row 114 of the landing asks page, does that look ok to you? The reason I'm asking is because I wanted to hold on with the merge in the app so that it happens around the same time as the seeds change (core apps merges land on the core apps PPA and then to the image directly)
<dpm> I just wanted to give a heads up and ask if there is anything I need to do on my side to ensure it runs smoothly
<didrocks> dpm: well, you can merge it and we will do the seed change this morning, sounds good?
<didrocks> dpm: just don't upload to the ppa or whatever is needed after the merge before 11am ;) (as we are going to run an image build)
<didrocks> dpm: but basically, we shouldn't hear about a request before the things are merged to turnk
<didrocks> trunk*
<dpm> didrocks, that was the issue: it's already merged. I added a note not to merge it, but this morning I noticed one of the developers top-approved
<didrocks> dpm: ok, so we just need the seed change on our side, right?
<dpm> didrocks, yeah, I sent a MP for the seed change and added it to the notes in the spreadsheet
<didrocks> ok, scheduling the seed change
<didrocks> dpm: won't be for that image, for next one though
<didrocks> (probably 68)
<dpm> didrocks, there is no urgency at all for this. I just wanted to make sure it's all coordinated
<dpm> thanks!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: I think we should respin an image, I don't see any from the night
<didrocks> now that proposed was opened and so on
<Mirv> didrocks: hey, fine
<Mirv> didrocks: how about you?
<didrocks> Mirv: I'm good, thanks!
<didrocks> Mirv: in case you have time, I added history-service for you, I think it will be nice to get in soon
<didrocks> I've handled libunity/home-scope
<didrocks> do you think you will be able to do that one?
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, thanks, I'll handle it
<Mirv> didrocks: constant DNS problems, somehow always on the sdk stack checks
<didrocks> :/
<didrocks> retoaded: ^
<didrocks> retoaded: can you please prioritize the latest fixes needed for that? It's kind of a real pain for us
<vila> didrocks: : my understanding is that retoaded *is* working on that
<didrocks> vila: do you have any ETA?
<vila> he didn't give one :-/
<didrocks> vila: can you fetch that for me? that would be helpful :)
<vila> but he said he was running some tests before switching so that sounds like RSN
<didrocks> vila: please keep us posted
<vila> as best as I can
<ogra_> didrocks, bah, i thought robru would do one
<ogra_> didrocks, firing up a build
<didrocks> ogra_: thanks! (yeah, I didn't see one as well)
<asac> didrocks: he said todayish
<asac> he wanted to swap out the machine doing dns
<didrocks> ok, let's cross fingers
<asac> didrocks: so the image we just kicked is 67?
<didrocks> the archive freeze already start to get us slower
<didrocks> asac: yep
<asac> didrocks: did you see what was implemented to not slow us down too much?
<didrocks> we are waiting for 2+ hours on the scope crash fix to get allowed in proposed
<asac> omg
<didrocks> asac: still the case for all common components
<asac> they told me <5min additional time
<asac> is that because its not touch only?
<asac> yeah common components.
<didrocks> asac: yeah, talking "touch only" doesn't make sense (not the first time I'm telling that), we have a lot of common components
<didrocks> it's not a minority
<asac> i didnt say it is good
<seb128> didrocks, well, it's the same rule as other cycles, it's not "touch only", it's "unseeded"
<seb128> seeded packages need rt review
<asac> touch is seeded as well :) ... but is considered unseeded :/
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I just raised it for people discussing in vUDS, but it seems the discussion wasn't needed :/
<seb128> asac, I'm just you can ask them to disable the bot and manual review your packages as well
<seb128> asac, but then don't complain that reviews create delays ...
<asac> :)
<asac> nonono ... plz not
<seb128> haha
 * asac dist-upgrades and waits
<asac> didrocks: will be right there... have to reboot this machine. has troubles with wifi and i am sure it would go wild on hangout :). just go ahead i guess
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> sil2100: joining?
<didrocks> ogra_: ?
<lool> asac: you coming?
 * ogra_ wonders why his daily DSL disconnect now happens exactly when the meeting starts
<sil2100> didrocks: will join in a moment
<didrocks> sil2100: we started
<ogra_> hmm, that changes are gigantic http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130927.changes
<lool> checking for updates!
<lool> 60 MiB!
<lool> ogra_: hmm I've pushed seed changes, but ./update doesn't pick them up; any idea?
<ogra_> lool, hmm not really, did you apt-get source the latest meta ?
<ogra_> it changed quite a bit
<lool> ogra_: 1.076?
<ogra_> yeah, the last from the archive
<ogra_> there were a bunch of structural changes
<lool> ogra_: still, I had added to touch
<ogra_> SHRIEK !!!!!!!!!!
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/packages/ubuntu-touch-meta$ grep seeds update.cfg
<ogra_> seeds: sdk sdk-libs sdk-libs-dev touch
<ogra_> seed_base: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/
<ogra_> seed_base: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-seeds/
<ogra_> lool, mind to rip out the xnox line ?
<ogra_> :)
<lool> right
<ogra_> sigh, how did i miss that last night
<lool> that's what I was thinking: using wrong branch, but I also found a mistake in my change with the new structure
<lool> ogra_: running
 * ogra_ installs 67 on maguro
<lool> hmm who marked mtp as DONE?
<ogra_> me
<lool> it's not DONE until it's promoted!  :-)
<lool> it's INIMAGE
<ogra_> it is in 67
<ogra_> oh, ok
<xnox> ogra_: yeah, i used my branches to test that the split is good =/ sorry about that.
<lool> uploaded ubuntu-touch-meta
<ogra_> xnox, nah, my fault, i should have catched it before uploading it
<asac> how do i enable mir again?
<asac> touch /userdata/.mir_display?
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> close
<ogra_> .display-mir
<asac> in /userdata?
<ogra_> yep
<asac> or /home/phablet?
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> ~/.display-mir
<asac> why do we use /userdata/writeable_image vs. /home/phablet/.display-mir ?
<asac> note the - vs _
<ogra_> userdata is for .writable_image ---
<asac> i prefer - :)
<ogra_> userdata isnt writable for the user
<asac> ic
<asac> since i am root with adb it doesnt matter, but you can do mir on the terminal then. makes sense
<ogra_> you wont be root in adb in the final release
<ogra_> (i hope)
<ogra_> and adb will be off
<asac> err
<asac> ok adb off is ok
<asac> then if its on i want to be easy root
<ogra_> you have sudo
<ogra_> like always in ubuntu
<asac> do we really need to invest in that?
<asac> when will this be done :P
<ogra_> we agreed on it a few times
<ogra_> dunno, sergiusens was on it iirc
<ogra_> so there is an update desktop wants to sync from debian that we also have seeded ... ( grilo 0.2.7-1 see #ubuntu-touch) ... i guess we can just nod it off ?
<asac> i dont know
<asac> grilo was something we had core app folks care about
<asac> so check with them
<asac> i think we had weither balloons or mhall asking for a landing there
<asac> also check with didrocks about exact timing and yes/no about landing or not
<asac> :)
<asac> so whats up with landing no. 46?
<asac> do we retry that in 69?
<asac> its still listed as in 67
<didrocks> I guess landed 46 was done tonight, that's for lool ^
<didrocks> I didn't track that one (and wasn't in the loop)
<lool> looking
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, all the content-hub stuff is now deciphered, can you finish req #42? (we need to have content-hub rebuilt and just published it, seb128 confirmed it works)
<lool> asac: someone has to fix systemd for it to pass autopkgtests; I've poked Marc (uploader) and Steve L also took a quick look, but I don't know where things stand to fix it
<lool> it's not caused by the change though
<lool> since it was a data / config change
<asac> lool: what is this blocking?
<lool> just this fix right now
<cjwatson> The autopkgtests were already fixed
<asac> i mean ... what would this hanging around in proposed block
<cjwatson> It just seems that proposed-migration hasn't noticed for some reason
<lool> cjwatson: should we do a no source change reupload of systemd?
<lool> cjwatson: or would you hint it in?
<cjwatson> No, don't reupload, I'm investigating
<cjwatson> I'll hint it if I have to but hopefully I can fix it properly
<cjwatson> (For clarity: as I understand it, it wasn't a systemd problem but a test runner problem)
<cjwatson> Yeah, I/O errors
<lool> ah right, someone mentioned fs corruption on #ubuntu-release
<lool> cjwatson: do you know who runs the autopkgtests jenkins?
<cjwatson> Why?  It's already been addressed
<cjwatson> (But jibel et al I believe)
<cjwatson> If I may I'm going to spend some time debugging this since it isn't the first time it's happened
<cjwatson> And it doesn't sound like you need systemd absolutely desperately
<lool> Sure
<lool> I missed the chat with jibel, glad it's addressed
<Mirv> didrocks: ok (content-hub)
<jibel> lool, lot of autopkgtest failures last night caused by IO errors on one of the nodes in the lab
<jibel> lool, all the failed jobs have been restarted
<retoaded> didrocks, vila: yes I am working on the DNS. As soon as it is verified the DHCP/PXE boot/DDNS portion is working then the new DNS servers will be stood up.
<vila> retoaded: thanks ! Before didrocks asks, any ETA ? ;)
<retoaded> vila, will be testing the PXE boot portion later this morning (once rfowler gets in) hopefully. That should give me verification on the DHCP/DDNS as well. If all goes as it should then I will start phasing it in today.
<psivaa> asac: ogra_: rerun notes app test on maguro and there is still 1 failure..i need to go out for about 30 mins.. will come back and run the rest
<vila> retoaded: \o/ Let's cross fingers ;) didrocks ^
<ogra_> psivaa-afk, well ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/notes-app/+bug/1231880 *might* be related
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231880 in notes-app "Copy/paste popup compressed into one line" [Undecided,New]
 * vila upgrades and reboot
<psivaa-afk> ogra_: probably but i remember that the current failure, test_note_focus_on_second_click_outside was the culprit in 65 before we backed out the keyboard changes..
<psivaa-afk> looks like it's back
<ogra_> ah,, k
<ogra_> hmm didnt we have a fix for the home scope crash ?
<ogra_> but given the amount of updates we had, the dashboard looks awesome
<cjwatson> lool: systemd copied to release, but got more hints on underlying cause and still investigating
<lool> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> I think I need to catch it in the act next time and run proposed-migration with adt_debug turned on.  But at least now I know where to look.
<asac> ogra_: didrocks: popey: did we release 66?
<asac> psivaa-afk: right. notes-app is understood. just try to make it as good as possilbe. we ignore it for a day still
<asac> ogra_: didrocks: popey: the dashboard agrees at least that 66 should go out and i thought i had seen someone last night confirming that 66 was good
 * asac thought it was released :)
<popey> nope, it wasn't
<asac> popey: ogra_: didrocks: any reason not to release 66?
<didrocks> ogra_: we have the fix for it
<didrocks> asac: home scope crash + content-hub regression, knowing that 67 is just around the corner, let's wait for that one
<didrocks> we have 60% of tests result for 67, not sure how long it will take to get the end
<asac> didrocks: but 66 is a good build :)
<didrocks> psivaa-afk: plars  once you are around ^
<asac> anyway, we can wait
<asac> and have 66 in the banks
<didrocks> I see maguro's tests are running
<didrocks> and mako as well
<Mirv> (content-hub published)
<didrocks> Mirv: \o/
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks ;)
<asac> didrocks: so you want to skip even 67?
<asac> that was a big one
<didrocks> asac: hum, I want to publish 67 if it's good
<asac> yeah
<asac> didrocks: but not 66?
<didrocks> I want the big one ;)
<asac> ah ok
<asac> yeah
<asac> kk
<didrocks> asac: depends, if 67 is screwed, yeah 66 for the week-end
<asac> wow http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130927.changes
<asac> 67 wont be screwed :)
<didrocks> with all those changes? no risk :p
<asac> lets just get it out soon so folks feel the big velocity we are currently having
<asac> didrocks: well, but the results look pretty good already
<asac> all the things that usually are risky are donish
<asac> webbrowser, unity8 etc.
<didrocks> yep
<ogra_> yeah 67 looks releasable
<asac> not yet done though :)
<didrocks> let's wait for the end (core apps)
<ogra_> but its close
<didrocks> not sure how long it is for the dashboard to see the results?
<didrocks> (some tests already finished, but not in the UI)
<didrocks> like terminal
<ogra_> didrocks, did you see Laney's sync request in #ubuntu-touch ?
<ogra_> seems desktop wants a new grilo
 * ogra_ guesses its ok to pull it in
<Laney> not desktop, it's a sponsor request from ricotz
<Laney> so I guess GNOME
<ogra_> ah, k
<didrocks> I was excpected a landing ask ;)
<didrocks> Laney: what's the diff? was it tested on a phone?
<Laney> bug fixes, probably not
<ogra_> didrocks, do you want to have all desktop people adding for landing asks when there is a overlap ?
<ogra_> *asking
<Laney> I don't think random contributors have the means/motivation to do that kind of testing
<ogra_> or foundations if there is a change to ubuntu-minimal
<didrocks> ogra_: just discussing on IRC giving clear answer is good
<ogra_> yeah, thats what i thinl
<ogra_> *think
<didrocks> Laney: the sponsor should (if working for canonical) that he won't regress the touch image though
<didrocks> Laney: can you get that short testing in place before sponsoring?
<Laney> It's a bit of a shift of work from sponsoree to sponsor :/
<didrocks> well, the sponsor don't upload bindly, he ensures that what the sponsoree (who doesn't have upload rights for a good reason) isn't breaking desktop, touch, server…
<seb128> didrocks, that's getting ridiculous...
<seb128> imho just drop the upload
<seb128> Laney, ^
<seb128> Laney, we have better thing to do that testing every simple update on every form factor/image
<didrocks> seb128: how do you know it's a "simple update"
<seb128> let get somebody from the community sponsor it
<didrocks> like jbicha's "simple commit" which adds a dep on universe?
<seb128> didrocks, it's an upstream bug fix version, we sure can stop taking bug fix versions
<Laney> I just wanted to help with clearing the FFe / sponsor queue
<didrocks> seb128: that's why I asked for the diff
<seb128> Laney, well, seems there is no way to do that without spending days in paperwork
<seb128> didrocks, bug fix versions never required a FFe or diff or whatever
<didrocks> seb128: did I ask for a FFe?
<didrocks> I just want to know if the diff is safe
<seb128> the net result of those crazy requirements is that people are going to stop trying to get any fix out
<didrocks> nobody told if it was safe or not
<didrocks> and why
<seb128> didrocks, go on the bug and ask ricotz to provide those details, it's not fair to hit the sponsor for doing sponsoring
<seb128> didrocks, we don't have knowledge of what that stack is doing and how to test it
<seb128> didrocks, either we trust upstream or we don't take their fixes
<didrocks> so if we don't have knowledge and don't test, that seems risky to me
<plars> asac: mir seems to be broken on 66, and the new keyboard tests too (you know that already I'm sure)
<plars> didrocks: hang on, let me check on 67
<plars> didrocks: the dashboard scans every 15 min
<plars> didrocks: most results seem to be there on 67 now
<psivaa> plars: didrocks: i've just kicked off notes app test again
<seb128> didrocks, well, depending of the "risky" definition, we can sure ban all upstream bug fix updates that we don't have the bandwith the gold certify, I'm not sure it's a smart move though
<plars> psivaa: and I just started calendar
<plars> psivaa: but it's the same 2 tests on calendar that periodically fail
<plars> flaky
<psivaa> plars: right
<Mirv> didrocks: content-hub stuck in Unapproved queue
<asac> plars: keyboard tests are enabled? i think its fine for them to fail if they never passed
<asac> we just cant protect them from busting their tests then
<seb128> asac, what's the recommended way forward if a community people want to get a bug fix update in but doesn't have the hardware to run our touch tests?
<asac> interesting question
<asac> seb128: you have a specific case?
<asac> i believe during final release preps we should have balloons step in and double check every merge
<asac> to ensure we dont regress
<asac> at least would be one optionm
<asac> e.g. we help our default apps out
<seb128> asac, the grilo update ricotz asked for
<seb128> which was previous discussed between laney and didrocks
<asac> seb128: ricotz?
<Laney> I'd usually do some light testing on my desktop before sponsoring and otherwise trust upstream and the contributor if they are known
<asac> is he a core app dev that doesnt have a phone?
<asac> Laney: you should have a phone
<asac> otherwise you cant really sponsor touch stuff right now
<Laney> I do have a phone, that's not the point
<Laney> it's not "touch stuff"
<asac> well you can, but you need a peer with a phone
<seb128> asac, that's an insane requirement for sponsoring
<Laney> it's a gnome component that mediascanner depends on
<asac> its light testing
<seb128> no it's not
<asac> you just do light testing on phone for stuff that affects the phone
<asac> otherwise ask for help sponsoring that in the landing team
<seb128> asac, how do we test that stuff if we don't have knowledge of where it's used and how it works?
<plars> asac: they are not, I'd like to confirm they work (or at least that something passes) so that I know everything is right on our end but when I tried it they were not... going to try again when that stuff goes back in
<asac> its just better if you help them clear their work earlier
<asac> seb128: thats where the landing asks come into play. Those asks allow you to identify what tests would be good to run
<asac> in this way we build organizational know how
<asac> over time and you will be better able to assess the impact fater a while on your own
<asac> so yeah. if you cant assess the risk, ask for help to better assess the risk
<seb128> asac, it's a community request for GNOME, we don't have the bandwith to do that detailled testing just to sponsor things for them
<asac> i think thats a general rule all core-devs etc. have to apply
<asac> already anyway
<seb128> asac, your rules are just locked contributors and community flavors out, there is going to be nobody left to reach the bar you set
<seb128> asac, that's an universe package
<seb128> not a coredev thing
<asac> anyway. we can discuss later. as i said, whatever we do now is just the start and we improve
<asac> we lack automation that allows us to give better self-service facilities for everyeone
<seb128> asac, well, meanwhile what do we tell to those community people? "go away, we don't want of your fixes because you don't have a device to test touch"?
<lool> ogra_, popey: Good to promote 67?
<lool> (tests looks good!)
<popey> looked good to me when I tried it a couple of hours ago
<asac> seb128: no. tell them that we will help them and will test for them, and explain to them the situation so they understand
<asac> then either you help them pre test
<seb128> asac, I don't understand the situation and why we do all those google document crazyness myself, I doubt I can explain it to the community
<asac> or we will test the stuff once its about to go into the archive for them
<asac> seb128: thats not what you explain
<asac> seb128: you explain that ubuntu phone is trying to work till the last moment of release to get a nice phone together
<seb128> asac, you are sure you guys have the bandwith to manually test by ourself everything that gets uploaded?
<ogra_> lool, asac, popey ... i'd be ready ...
<asac> and due to the increased risk of doing that during the end we want to be sure that nothing is slipping through etc.
 * ogra_ has the hand on the trigger ... 
<asac> i am sure they understand that we want to be a bit careful
 * ogra_ pulls it slowly down  ... 
<seb128> asac, well, those component are used by Ubuntu GNOME and you are blocking their fixes
<seb128> asac, they could make the reverse argument, they try to get a release out as well
<asac> well, we are not blocking their fixes
<asac> we are preventing our breakage
<asac> thats a different way to see it
<seb128> you do, because they didn't test on your image
<asac> we can start making a ban on those kind of gnome things
<asac> :)
<seb128> asac, do you test your changes on Ubuntu GNOME to make their you don't create issues for them?
<asac> and work over time to remove dependencies
<asac> but thats not the way i want to go
<asac> we do...
<asac> we have automation for desktop
<asac> we dont have automation for touch
<seb128> desktop being Unity
<seb128> not GNOME
<seb128> or xfce
<ogra_> *kaching*
<ogra_> 67 is out
 * popey preps email
<ogra_> popey, please mail :)
<ogra_> 20130927/67
<popey> i always flash mine OTA before mailing
<ogra_> might take a second until it is mirrored
<popey> mine sees it
<popey> 60.7MB \o/
<popey> It's a monster
<ogra_> yeah, its a huge changeset
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130927.changes
<popey> mail sent
<ogra_> thx
<ogra_> lool, i assume landing #46 will rather be in image 68 ?
<seb128> sil2100, what's the rational for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/3538 / where is this requirement noted?
<seb128> noted->written
<sil2100> seb128: first of all, it's pulling in an universe package from main
<seb128> which one?
<sil2100> telepathy-indicator
<sil2100> saucy/universe
<seb128> shrug
<sil2100> I think the commit message is missing a word, but I was in a hurry
<sil2100> ;)
<seb128> sil2100, that package was in main until a week ago
<seb128> without it empathy's integration in unity stops working
<sil2100> uh
<cjwatson> Right, it could be moved back with zero paperwork
<seb128> that's why we need it back
<Laney> Why did it move out?
<sil2100> Ok then, once this is back in main, let's re-add it to lp:unity then
<cjwatson> Good question, we have no records that would help
<seb128> Laney, because the GNOME guys dropped the recommends from empathy to move it to unity
<cjwatson> Ah
<Laney> fair enough, sounds fine then
<seb128> and didn't wait for the unity side to land
<cjwatson> I'll move it back to main now
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> done, please revert that unity change
<seb128> sil2100, cjwatson: thanks
<sil2100> I'll re-add it to lp:unity then
<cjwatson> (pending a publisher run but I expect you won't manage to release before then anyway)
<sil2100> didrocks: ^
<sil2100> didrocks: should I do a direct push? I guess it would be nice to re-build unity again so that we release it with the recommends...
<sil2100> didrocks: since it sounds urgent
<lool> ogra_: looking
<ralsina> lool: we have a big fix for click-update-manager ready in trunk, but we'll have a bunch of UI improvements including much better error reporting in a few hours. Should we land what we have now or wait for that? Current trunk is a big improvement anyway.
<lool> ralsina: what you land in trunk must be releasable at any time
<ralsina> lool: it is at this time
<lool> ralsina: I'm assuming you're only working on top priority things for 13.10, so as soon as you have more than low priority bugs to land, it's best to ask for a landing slot
<ralsina> lool: ok, so asking for one now. I'll add it to the spreadsheet
<lool> ralsina: so just land them in trunk, get a landing slot now; what's a good description of the changes?  UI and error reporting improvements?
<ralsina> lool: that one is not in trunk yet, I'll just add it to the spreadsheet, nevermind
<lool> ralsina: is this scope and updater, or just updater?
<ralsina> lool: just updater
<lool> ralsina: Added line 111 of plan; landing number 51
<ralsina> lool: 111? That's powerd compatible with mir
<lool> ralsina: line 111 of first sheet?
<ralsina> ah, ok
<ralsina> never had one added directly to the plan
<lool> there's a first time for everything  ;-)
<asac> did 67 go out? :)
<ogra_> long ago
<dobey> sil2100: gatox says you're planning to integrate tests for click-update-manager into the daily release? i proposed this branch last night, but there's a missing build-dep i need to find, and i expect qmltestrunner might segfault after that.
<sil2100> dobey: you proposed it to cu2d?
<dobey> sil2100: no, to click-update-manager. i don't think cu2d needs any changes for this
<sil2100> hmmm
<didrocks> sil2100: direct push is fine
<sil2100> didrocks: did that, thanks ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: we can build unity8 meanwhile anyway ;)
<sil2100> dobey: ok, but autopilot tests need adding in cu2d, since we shouldn't run integration tests on build time
<ogra_> didrocks, yeah, seems thats the last bit missing for an 68 build
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, but but but, we got 67 \o/ we can already celebrate ;)
<asac>  \o/
<dobey> sil2100: right
<didrocks> ogra_: the lightdm stuff landed? (sorry, still catching up)
<sil2100> dobey: anyway, I guess you need qtdeclarative5-dev-tools
<ogra_> didrocks, will be in 68
<asac> 68 would be a dream today, but it shouldnt come at the price of a long friday :)
<didrocks> ogra_: flying? ;)
<ogra_> didrocks, would be nice to have 68 building before the meeting tonight, so MM gets a chance
<didrocks> asac: agreed, at least, "being prepared for 68" will be a nice goal
<sil2100> dobey: I'll take care of the autopilot parts
<didrocks> ogra_: agreed
<didrocks> ogra_: but seems hard, all depends on sil2100 I guess
<didrocks> sil2100: no pressure :p
<dobey> sil2100: ok, thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: is unity8 pushed to trunk as per #ubuntu-unity?
<sil2100> didrocks: no, I was thinking about it - you think we can just merge it manually? Since the tests will be ran on cu2d during build anyway, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: scrollback what I told on #ubuntu-unity ~15 minutes ago please
<didrocks> sil2100: I think yeah, we are in agreement (just sync with Saviq)
<didrocks> then, let's start/force unity8 to build
<didrocks> so that we meet our deadline
<sil2100> Argh
<sil2100> Ok
 * ogra_ considers to be superbrave today and types "touch .display-mir" into the terminal app on maguro and reboots
<fginther> morning
<lool> kgunn, sil2100, didrocks: I've added a slot for unity-mir fix for autopilot tests; would that me image 69?
<lool> sil2100: can I mark you down for it?
<lool> kgunn is digging the details, it's probably not in trunk yet
<lool> but being worked on
<kgunn> lool: i spoke too soon...i don't think we're there yet....i'll get back asap tho (its on my radar)
<kgunn> lool: right
<kgunn> not on trunk
<lool> kgunn: that's ok
<didrocks> kgunn: lool: sure, keep us posted
<didrocks> kgunn: lool: no ABI break on mir?
<didrocks> only unity-mir?
<kgunn> didrocks: right it'd be unity-mir
<sil2100> lool: so it got fixed?
<lool> kgunn: I do see a noticeable speed difference when switching between screens of the home scope
<lool> sil2100: it's being worked on
<ogra_> hmm, Mir on maguro is still pretty slow, but at least got less crashy
<lool> sil2100: since you did the first landing, can I put your name on the one with the fix?
<lool> kgunn: speed difference between SF and Mir that is
<sil2100> lool: yes ;) Would be nice if they could poke me once it's done
<lool> the SF user experience felt as fluid as it could be, the Mir one not so much
<lool> win 77
<lool> ups
<kgunn> lool: there are optimizations that we will work on in t-series, but not for v1....such as bypass, full use of hwc asset, dirty region
<kgunn> lool: also triple buffering
<didrocks> lool: we are at 67, not 77 ;)
<didrocks> (what? IRC? can I flash my phone with it?)
<seb128> didrocks, you don't get it, lool lives in the futur, he's testing images before they are made
<didrocks> ah… that explains
<didrocks> lool: how the final image looks like then?
<didrocks> can we publish it and be done? ;)
<ogra_> didrocks, i think he just typoed ... that was the year of the wine he had for lunch ;)
<ogra_> that cheapo 77 stuff
<didrocks> ogra_: ahah ;)
<lool> didrocks: final is awesome, but I am bit too drunk from the release party to tell you about what's in it
<lool> ;-)
<didrocks> heh
 * ogra_ grins
<lool> dobey, ralsina: Uninstall doens't work for me
<lool> dobey, ralsina: Getting a pkcon error on a preinstalled app
<lool> also still not getting reliable results when searching for stuff
<ralsina> lool: yes, preinstalled apps can't be uninstalled
<ralsina> lool: the next revision will give you an error for that
<cjwatson> ralsina: wrong (now)
<dobey> lool: it worked fine here. i uninstalled ubuntu one
<ralsina> cjwatson: interesting :-)
<cjwatson> ralsina: I added support for that in click 0.4.8
<dobey> and ebay and amazon and a bunch of things
<ralsina> lool: I guess I need to see the pkcon error then
<cjwatson> ralsina: you should be checking the _removable field in the manifest
<ralsina> cjwatson: yes, it's in alecu's next branch
<cjwatson> ralsina: (which will be 1 for everything at the moment, but potentially 0 in the future)
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> ralsina: it doesn't really remove from disk, of course, but it hides from the user's view
<dobey> qmltestrunner: could not find a Qt installation of '' <- anyone else know what this very informative error message actually means?
<cjohnston> asac: are we having a call?
<dobey> nobody? :(
<cjohnston> dobey: where are you seeing that
<dobey> cjohnston: in jenkins on a branch i'm trying to add running of the qml unit tests to.
<dobey> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/click-update-manager-saucy-amd64-ci/13/console
<dobey> i have no idea what it's looking for and not finding
<cjohnston> vila: fginther seems to be out.. any thoughts ^?
<vila> cjohnston: nope and since it's a pbuilder cow env, it's gone already
<vila> cjohnston: only thought is that we need a way for devs to reproduce locally
<cjohnston> dobey: hopefully fginther will be back in a minute and may have more insite
<cjohnston> insight
<vila> dobey: have you tried building that package locally ?
<cjohnston> also a good start
<lool> dobey, ralsina: So not sure why by my Installed list is full of blank space; happens from time to time, not sure of the triggers
<lool> need to paste you the pkcon error
<dobey> vila: the tests run locally (though qmltestrunner crashes). but i have lots of stuff installed that isn't installed in a clean environment. most notably, the "ubuntu-sdk" and the qtcreator package for it, depend on lots of extraneous things. i could "fix" it by simply depending on ubuntu-sdk, but that's really not appropriate to do for a package build
<lool> [unity-scope-click] - DEBUG: click-scope.vala:192: Error building preview: Problem running: pkcon -p remove com.ubuntu.dropping-letters;0.1.2.2;all;local:click (Child process exited with code 7).
<lool> dobey, ralsina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6163049/
<lool> cjwatson: ^
<dobey> lool: oooh. i think i know why that is happening for you and i didn't see it now (just realized something and didn't think anything of it before)
<lool> click list for phablet shows com.ubuntu.dropping-letters     0.1.2.2
<dobey> lool: is your root mounted as ro or rw at the moment?
<lool> dobey: ro
<cjohnston> fginther: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/click-update-manager-saucy-amd64-ci/13/console  any thoughts?
<cjwatson> lool: please file that as a click bug for me
<cjwatson> dobey,ralsina: ^- pretty sure this is my fault, I'll deal with it
<ralsina> cjwatson: ack
<dobey> cjwatson: ah ok, thanks
<bfiller> fginther: this MR is not landing for sometime now: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-1213046/+merge/186223
<cjwatson> lool: FWIW I believe this only happens if you attempt to remove a preinstalled app before you installed any apps otherwise
<fginther> cjohnston, first thought is there is a missing dependency
<cjwatson> lool: so workaround: install something else first
<bfiller> fginther: looks like some alarm tests are failing on sdk. Are all sdk MR's failing because of this? need ot get it resolved
<cjohnston> dobey: ^
<fginther> bfiller, yes, I spoke to renato about that one. Something was merged into ubuntu-ui-toolkit right before the run for http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-ci/738/ that changed the alarm code
<dobey> cjohnston, fginther: yes, that much is obvious. but how can i tell which one it is?
<fginther> bfiller, I'll forward you the email
<bfiller> fginther: how do we fix it?
<bfiller> (i'll wait for mail)
<vila> dobey: so basically you answered yourself, if your deps are not complete you can't expect to run in a clean env
<vila> dobey: start a fresh chroot and test there ?
<dobey> vila: tell me what dep i am missing, and i will happily add it.
<cjohnston> dobey: that isn't CI's job
<lool> cjwatson: Yes, that's how it looks; FYI Rick said he can't uninstall his Click apps either, so will try to repro this now
<vila> dobey: I know even less than you... that's your package ?
<lool> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1232066
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1232066 in click (Ubuntu) "click unregister on preinstalled app causes exception" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> cjohnston: i'm not asking about CI
<dobey> vila: it's a package of a somewhat simple qml app, yes
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have the bug handy for tha autopilot regressions?
<cjwatson> lool: Rick's apps aren't preinstalled, so that won't be the same
<cjohnston> dobey: your asking us what is missing..
<dobey> cjohnston: i was asking if anyone had seen that error before and might have some idea as to wtf it means
<dobey> ie, how to figure out what is missing
<dobey> cjohnston: i also asked in #ubuntu-touch where nobody replied
<vila> dobey: right, never seen that, no idea what is missing
<lool> cjwatson: exactly
<vila> dobey: I agree that the message is terse though
<didrocks> plars: around?
<plars> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> plars: do you mind installing unity + all the scope + unity8 from the daily-build ppa on your phone and run the unity8 AP tests?
<plars> didrocks: sure, let me reprovision first, give me a bit
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: you mean, the mir ones?
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, no, autopilot alone
<didrocks> it was maybe Mirv…
<fginther> dobey, this is a qt dependency for which I have very little experience. I agree the qmltestrunner output doesn't help. Do you have pbuilder or sbuild setup locally?
<asac> cjohnston: that fell through. sorry. you are gone next week too, rigth?
<asac> cjohnston: lets have a fresh start the week afer
<cjohnston> asac: correct.. I can do any time today or when I come back
<cjohnston> your call
<cjwatson> lool: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~click-hackers/click/trunk/revision/284
<dobey> fginther: yes, though i don't know what to look for in there once it does fail
<asac> cjohnston: enjoy vacation. i am also gone for next week so... :)
<cjohnston> :-)
<josepht> woohoo! a whole new dashboard next week then :)
<dobey> fginther: will jenkins auto-retry if a build fails due to "apt-get update" failing?
<lool> cjwatson: running into other bugs to get to test the other thing, sorry takes a while
<fginther> dobey, nope, it's not that smart, I can retrigger if you send me the failing job
<dobey> fginther: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-scope-click-ci/43/rebuild
<fginther> dobey, re-triggerd
<dobey> fginther: thanks
<ogra_> didrocks, hmm, i thought we wanted to keep 69 relatively clear for the MM landing (you just moved the TZ stuff to 69 ... that should better be 70 (monday))
<didrocks> ogra_: I think it's landing right now, so should be 68
<didrocks> (changed)
<ogra_> didrocks, whats landing right now ?
<ogra_> didrocks, i just agreed with pitti to keep iot til monday
<didrocks> ogra_: the tz landing, I told "ack for today"
<didrocks> ogra_: it's not ready?
<ogra_> since he will be gone soon and not be around for questions or rollback
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> so Monday it is
<ogra_> it hasnt been tested, needs an android rebuild and will even take several hours to land
<ogra_> since the packages have to be built in order
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, you pinged me about it, I thought everything was rightly tested ;)
<ogra_> so we have to do piecemeal uploads
<didrocks> ok, Monday sounds better
<ogra_> right
<mandel> lool, ping
<balloons> doanac, sergiusens fyi, going to try and have a merge proposal for every core app today to land click testing support. The work is done, save 2 holdout apps
<doanac> balloons: that's good news. thanks!
<doanac> sergiusens: autopilot got their test breakage fixed. so it should be good to land also
<doanac> and i have a patch for the CI end of things
<sil2100> didrocks: regarding autopilot testing on the phone...
<sil2100> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1231492
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231492 in webbrowser-app "All webbrowser-app tests failing with new autopilot" [High,In progress]
<didrocks> sil2100: give me good news
<didrocks> sil2100: still? :/
<sil2100> didrocks: I see the solutions here did not yet land?
<didrocks> sil2100: mirv told that it landed
<didrocks> sil2100: remember that you need to launch app tests first
<didrocks> sil2100: and then unity8 tests
<didrocks> or reboot in between
<sil2100> I know, started off with apps tests
<didrocks> ok :/
<plars> didrocks: do you have a specific package list?
<didrocks> plars: unfortunately, not. look at the source packages for the unity and unity8 stacks in http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<didrocks> plars: and just install those that are on the phone (should be all of them but compiz and nux)
<didrocks> and unity itself
<didrocks> (you will need libunity-core*
<plars> didrocks: all the scopes you need are on that page too?
<didrocks> plars: yeah ;)
<lool> mandel: pong
<ogra_> asac, hangout ?
<asac> robru: comning?
<plars> didrocks: well, I got 3 test failures, and I still get the home scope crash but it's very possible that I missed some package
<lool> kgunn: Did you add to the first sheet of Landing Plan?
<kgunn> lool: crap...my bad
<kgunn> lool: i'll put it on the ask sheet
<kgunn> sorry
<lool> ok
<didrocks> plars: probably yeah ;)
<didrocks> thanks for testing plars
<lool> didrocks: I'd like to add https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/mediaplayer-app/remove-no-display/+merge/188092 to Landing plan; probably 70
<lool> it's needed for video scope activation to demonstrate video playback
<plars> didrocks: was it supposed to fix that?
<lool> I've tested it locally, it fixes video scopes activation here
<didrocks> plars: yeah, I guess you missed the home scope
<didrocks> (already in archive, but not in an image yet)
<plars> didrocks: I'm pretty sure I got that one, let me double check though
<lool> didrocks: I'll take it as a yes  ;-)
<plars> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# apt-cache policy unity-scope-home
<plars> unity-scope-home:
<plars>   Installed: 6.8.2+13.10.20130927.1-0ubuntu1
<plars>   Candidate: 6.8.2+13.10.20130927.1-0ubuntu1
<plars> didrocks: I would assume that's the right version since it has a buildstamp from today
<didrocks> plars: hum, that's weird
<didrocks> lool: yea, please do ;)
<didrocks> lool: sorry, was still in this hangout
<lool> cjwatson: so I can confirm removal of regulalry installed clicks work and so does removal of preinstalled clicks once you've installed another one
<lool> dobey, ralsina: There are a couple of bugs with click removals from scope
<lool> reporting htem
<cjwatson> lool: cool
<ralsina> lool: awesome
<lool> ralsina, dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1232129 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1232130
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1232129 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "UI doesn't update after removal" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1232130 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Uninstalling an app doesn't stop it" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> first one is actually unity. and second one is probably the click tool
<ralsina> lool: 1232129 is a dupe, I'll find the original and mark it
<ralsina> lool: it's also AFAIK a unity8 bug (the scope asks for the refresh, nothing happens)
<balloons> plars, just looking over today's runs.. FYI, the rss reader regression is an sdk bug, but a workaround went in: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1231137
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231137 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Missing "Next" button while adding feed (desktop only)" [High,Fix committed]
<cjwatson> dobey: not the responsibility of click, I think - the scope should do it
<cjwatson> dobey: click in general doesn't know about process lifecycle
<dobey> cjwatson: nor does the click scope. is there some way to make the "running apps" scope know about things being removed?
<cjwatson> Not sure
<cjwatson> Maybe tedg could help
<didrocks> ogra_: needing anything from me before I leave?
<didrocks> (for the iso spinning and so on…)
<ogra_> didrocks, i dont think so
<didrocks> ogra_: that was the right answer! :)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> enjoy your weekend
<lool> FYI, this will eventually need a coordinated landing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1232130 but it's still being worked on; will open a slot once we have code
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1232130 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "Uninstalling an app doesn't stop it" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> sounds like a 70 thing
<lool> ogra_: Actually thinking the video scope activation might be worthwhile to get with the mmedia stuff  :-)
<lool> but it's marked for later
<lool> will leave it there; it's stuck in upstream merger anywau
 * lool steps out
<ogra_> well, not sure if that wouldnt taint clean MM testing on the image
<dobey> well, i found the reason for the insane qmltestrunner qtchooser error
<dobey> apparently none of the qt*5whatever packages depend on qt5-default. so everyone has to explicitly build-dep on it :(
<lool> dobey: ubuntu-sdk?
<lool> dobey: but that's not a bdep
<dobey> lool: right, ubuntu-sdk would install it, along with a bazillion other packages
<cwayne_> hey guys, can we get ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks into the landing plan?
 * cwayne_ would add it but don't have write access to the doc
<cwayne_> asac, ^
<cjohnston> cwayne_: does your lead not have access?
<cwayne_> cjohnston, no, we're in PES, not UE
<cwayne_> so we're not quite setup the same way i mean
<cjohnston> ahh
<fginther> cwayne_, I don't have write access. cyphermox, robru, do either of you have write access to the landing plan? ^ cwayne
 * ogra_ can add it to landing asks ... 
<fginther> ogra_, thanks :-)
<ogra_> it wont be processed until monday anyway though
<cwayne_> ogra_, no worries, just wanted to get it in asks before i forgot :)
<fginther> ogra_, does asac own that doc (or who do I talk to get write access)?
<ogra_> asac or didrocks
<fginther> thx
<robru> asac, oops, sorry for missing the meeting this morning, just waking up now, feeling quite ill. anything pressing you need me to take care of before i go back to bed?
<ogra_> toi think we are fine, there is only one pending image build i do and the next landing should only be rsalveti with multimedia ... who has cyphermox to drive stuff through
<ogra_> robru, ^^^
<cyphermox> aye?
<robru> ogra_, ok
<cyphermox> robru: go get better, please :)
<ogra_> cyphermox, i'll do an image build now, from then on we wont land anything but ricardos and jims multimedia stuff
<robru> cyphermox, ;-)
<ogra_> cyphermox, in case that needs a rebuild of anything we need you to do that
<ogra_> (for bits in CI)
<ogra_> once everything landed there should be a mutlimedia-dedicated image build being done
<cyphermox> sure, just ping when there is something
<ogra_> yeah
<cyphermox> ETA for last rebuild if there are some?
<cyphermox> I was planning to go for drinks with a friend tonight ;)
<ogra_> cyphermox, depends on rsalveti and jhodapp
<ogra_> cyphermox, they are working on some last fixes
<cyphermox> ack
<rsalveti> yeah, in progress, hopefully in ~2-3h
<cyphermox> ok
<ogra_> image 68 is in flight (for whom is intrested)
<lool> cool
<lool> ogra_: without multimedia I take it
<lool> there's a regression in ubuntu-download-manager that I might push through tonight if it lands fast
<ogra_> yeah, i think thats fine
<ogra_> and right, without MM ... thats for 69
<ogra_> and i guess it will build very late in the USian day
<ogra_> :)
<lool> you mean the BRazilian day  :-)
<lool> I guess it's half half
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<lool> ralsina: ping here if something is ready  :-)
<lool> ralsina: cyphermox might be around later than I am
<ralsina> lool: ack!
<cyphermox> I'll still be around for at least an hour
<cyphermox> and then I'll be out for an hour or two and back online later
<lool> added in LP
<vila> lool: no. Just no. Don't call the Landing Plan LP. It's hard enough with MiR these days ;)
<vila> lp is launchpad
<vila> I meant (?ilp) is launchpad ;)
<vila> Call it The Plan instead ;)
<ralsina> lool, cyphermox: gatox says mandel's u-d-m branch looks good and no obvious regressions. It has a jenkins failure though, so after that's cleared, it's good to go
<ogra_> image 68 is done btw
<cwayne_> ogra_, with lightdm + u-t-s? :D
<ogra_> cwayne_, yeah
<cyphermox> ralsina: what's u-d-m?
<ralsina> cyphermox: ubuntu-download-manager, sorry
<cyphermox> ok. so I can start that build now, is that what you mean?
<cyphermox> ralsina: ^ ??
<ralsina> cyphermox: no, we still have not merged, but it will be done as soon as we make jenkins happy
<cyphermox> which merge is that?
<ralsina> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/clear-cache/+merge/188141
<cyphermox> oh, shiny
<mandel> cyphermox, I'm dealing with this, that branch should never land
<mandel> cyphermox, it will create corrupted downloads due to race conditions
<ralsina> mandel: strangely enough it did not, but sure, let's do the real fix :-)
<mandel> ralsina, thanfully those tests were failing!
<cyphermox> robru: you back?
<robru> cyphermox, sure, what's up?
<lool> mandel: good that you catched it  :-)
<plars> unity8 tests are running now on build 68
<ogra_> it looks beautiful up to now
<mandel> lool, no problem, I'm writing a better implementation as we speak and will propose with tests in a few mins
<ogra_> (not that the dashboard has much yet though :) )
<ogra_> cwayne_, do you have any code branch i should add to the landing sheet for the customization stuff ?
<cwayne_> ogra_, it's actually been merged into trunk already, so just lp:ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks
<ogra_> thx
<cwayne_> ogra_, thanks for adding it :)
<ogra_> :)
 * cwayne_ will try to ping around monday to get someone on my team write access
<ralsina> lool: inconsistent results of click-update-manager tests so re-checking on monday because we are not sure if it's a problem with elopio's device or what.
<lool> ralsina: you mean not landing the download manager?
<lool> or click-updater?
<ralsina> lool: click-updater
<mandel> lool, correct fix proposed here => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/count-ref-cache-management/+merge/188170
<ralsina> lool: elopio and mmcc are doing another round of click-updater tests from scratch though. I really want that on monday.
<mandel> lool, barry is running the integration tests, I was planning to do that on monday, but hey, better now :P
<lool> ok
<robru> hmmm, looks like autopilot-intel is down, does anybody know how to get that back up?
<lool> robru: There's some kind of remote power management to reboot it, but I don't know how it's handled; raise it with #is?
<robru> lool, ok, thanks
<rsalveti> lool: robru: cyphermox: can any of you check what is the state of qtvideo-node?
<rsalveti> it's merged already, but needs to first land it in the ppa
<robru> rsalveti, yes, i see there's a trunk commit from 21 minutes ago. you're wanting that built and packaged?
<rsalveti> robru: yup
<robru> rsalveti, there's a problem with the builder at the moment. I pinged #is to look at it, not sure on an ETA. I'll try poking at it here
<rsalveti> ok, thanks
<robru> rsalveti, so, i might be able to trick it into building, but any autopilot tests are going to fail (it's the autopilot machine that's down). as far as i understand it should be able to build in the PPA at least, but we won't be able to get it in distro until some europeans wake up. is that ok for now?
<rsalveti> robru: well, guess not much we can do
<rsalveti> was planning to land this today, but anyway, lets put it on hold then
<robru> rsalveti, well, it should be in the PPA shortly if you want to test it manually. best I can do right now, sorry
<rsalveti> robru: yeah, no worries, thanks
<robru> rsalveti, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages?field.name_filter=qtvideo&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter= there is it :-)
<rsalveti> robru: cool, thanks
<robru> rsalveti, actually if you got ahold of an archive admin, you could copy that into distro manually.
<rsalveti> yeah, will see, that might be the way to go
<robru> rsalveti, it'll definitely be the fastest way if you're in a hurry.
<cyphermox> robru: how are things looking atm?
<plars> can't seem to get mako to pass completely on those notes tests
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-09-28
<robru> cyphermox, oh hey. slangasek rebooted autopilot-intel and things are mostly looking like they're working now. just restarted some stacks that had to be cancelled before.
<robru> rsalveti, still around? i should be able to publish qtvideo soon
<rsalveti> robru: actually, please put that on hold
<robru> rsalveti, sure thing
<rsalveti> awesome, thanks
<rsalveti> we'll resume on monday
<cyphermox> ack
<cyphermox> robru: you could have pinged me too, you and I have access to mess with autopilot-intel and the like
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, somebody mentioned that all it takes is VPN access, but I dunno what to actually *do*.
<robru> cyphermox, weren't you CC'd on the email I sent?
<cyphermox> I didn't look at email tonight yet :)
<cyphermox> but we can discuss that monday perhaps?
<robru> cyphermox, discuss what? teaching me to reboot autopilot-intel?
<cyphermox> yeah
<robru> cyphermox, ok, sure. it seems fine now so we can just leave it. there's an email in your inbox you can reply to at your leisure ;-)
<cyphermox> alright
<lool> cyphermox: so how does one do that?
<lool> I'd like to know too   :-)
<lool> AFAICT, the autopilot-intel machine is up right now
<cjwatson> robru: for future reference: copying things into the distro only requires somebody with upload permissions for the package in question, not an archive admin
<lool> I'd like to push the qtvideo-node out of media stack and ubuntu-download-manager out of click-package, but each time I connect to check, the cu2d jenkins is always busy running tons of stacks including these
<lool> hmm someone mistakingly marked the mediaplayer-app change as being in unapproved when it's not merged in trunk
<lool> so managed to test ubuntu-download-manager and qtvideo-node and publish just these two
<lool> I'll try to roll an image later
<lool> building an image now
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-09-29
<ogra_> lool, doesnt look like download-manager made it http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130929.changes
<ogra_> lool, and the videonode update wont have any effect without the seed changes (which ricardo wants to hold back til monday)
<lool> ogra_: download-manager was in http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130928.changes
<lool> ogra_: 29 was slightly overzealous
<lool> ogra_: not sure about qtvideo-node, in any case Ricardo wanted to get it through before hand; since it was already seeded, I'm also happier if it's landed and doesn't regress anything
<thomi> fginther: still around?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-22
<sil2100> bzoltan: silo 9 is the silo with the UITK fix for krillin?
<sil2100> bzoltan: I suppose rtm 2 silo is the sync silo for that one?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  yes
<bzoltan> sil2100:  the rtm2 should be synced as I just have pushed an other fix to the landing branch
<sil2100> bzoltan: syncing it up
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi! I'm probably going on paternity leave at some point this week, so could someone please grant pstolowski CI sheet superpowers in my absence? thanks!
<Mirv> pete-woods: congrats in advance, and sure! added pstolowski to sheet editors.
<pstolowski> thanks
<sil2100> pete-woods: same here, congrats in advance :) I'll add Paweł to the ci users
<pete-woods> Mirv, sil2100: thanks, guys :)
<brendand> ogra_, is there a straightforward way to enable developer-mode from the command line?
<ogra_> brendand, terminal app you mean ?
<brendand> ogra_, having to navigate to u-s-s is wasting valuable seconds of my life :)
<ogra_> android-gadget-service enable adb
<brendand> ogra_, oh is that all it does?
<ogra_> it toggles the android property ... on the android side that sets up the gadget driver for adb ... on the ubuntu side an upstart job kicks in that fdires up adbd
<bzoltan> brendand:  I was running my tests on the Utopic silo 009 during the weekend. The Unity8 and camera app tests do not even start.. with RTM silo the phablet-clic-test-setup fails. Other than these, I did not find any regression.
<brendand> bzoltan, p-c-t-s fails, so you haven't run any click tests?
<bzoltan> brendand:  it failed only with RTM. On Utopic image it was fine
<brendand> bzoltan, either way - you haven't run click tests on rtm
<brendand> bzoltan, are you getting a new error or one you saw before?
<bzoltan> brendand:  no, i have not. I could not.
<brendand> bzoltan, let me help you
<bzoltan> brendand: it failed to pull the unity8 tests and stopped
<brendand> bzoltan, ok that's usually because unity8 upgraded in the meantime. have you upgraded to the very latest image?
<brendand> bzoltan, if you don't want to do that there is a fix balloons made
<bzoltan> brendand: I have flashed my devices  6 times a day during the last 3 days :)
<bzoltan> brendand: and i am flashing right now the 54 RTM
<brendand> bzoltan, either way i will get it to work for you
<bzoltan> brendand:  thank you. Is it possible to have a permanent solution for that in the p-c-s-t?
<popey> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu chrome
<Mirv> the normal triple popey
<Mirv> popey: one word: Firefox
<Mirv> or in ogra's words. "use a proper browser"
<popey> shush
<Mirv> funnily, people do use chrome + firefox both without problems, but some people have hangouts problems on either of them
<popey> its not hangouts, the browser crashes tabs "Aw, snap" all over the place
<brendand> bzoltan - if it's what i think it is, it should be there either already, or very soon
<Mirv> it seems quite random in who's the victim of the week for bad hangouts experience
<popey> even the google support page which the "aw snap" page links to, with suggestions of how to prevent "aw, snap"... "aw, snaps"
<brendand> bzoltan, use lp:~nskaggs/phablet-tools/fix-1371241
<brendand> bzoltan, it's not merged yet
<Mirv> oh, ok.. that's bad
<Mirv> popey: and chromium crashes on startup currently on utopic for me (but it starts after that one crash)
<brendand> bzoltan, anyway if you reflash now it should work anyway
<brendand> psivaa, what do you guys do so that the device is in developer mode after flashing?
 * Mirv holds from pushing the publish button on 007 in order to not confuse ogra
<brendand> Mirv, so will you follow up with the landers to make sure they mark their RTM silos as tested (obviously after they are really finished with that)?
<ogra_> Mirv, lol, just go ahead
<brendand> Mirv, i was going to do it, but it would be a weight off my shoulders
<Mirv> brendand: yes, I'm just waiting thostr to appear
<Mirv> brendand: sure, I'll go through them all
<Mirv> ogra_: ok :)
<Mirv> jdstrand: hey! you've had rtm silo 007 for 10 days now (apparmor 2.8.96~2652-0ubuntu4), could you test it for publishing so that we'd eventually get the silo freed?
<bzoltan> popey:  I prevent the "aw snap" with using the non distro chromium browser
<bzoltan> brendand:  the 54 RTM image is fine.. I am running the tests on that
<Mirv> pete-woods: it looks to me rtm landing-015 is actually landed and is keeping the silo for no reason: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-015/+packages vs. https://lists.canonical.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-September/000371.html
<Mirv> (asking since thostr not around)
<pete-woods> Mirv: looks like it, yes! drop away
<pete-woods> Mirv: what about silo 020? is that the same?
<pete-woods> Mirv: you can also nuke rtm silo 001
<Mirv> pete-woods: yes, I was just looking at it too! it claims 'ubuntu2' instead of the landed 'ubuntu1', but looks identical
<bzoltan> brendand:  How can I learn the black magic of the CI test environment to run the unity and camera tests? I have tried like dozen of times on different images and they both just crash or hang.
<pete-woods> Mirv: I think it has to have landed. as that scope required that version of mediascanner
<bzoltan> brendand: this was on a stock image -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8402200/
<Mirv> pete-woods: that, too! great nuking here. although indicative of some spreadsheet/train problem since I know I've normally published some of those, but then at some point they've gone back to "Packages built" status.
<psivaa> brendand: 'ubuntu-device-flash --password ubuntuci --device=krillin --developer-mode --channel=ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed --wipe' is the command that we use for flashing and i dont see any other reference to developer mode after that in our smoke runs
<brendand> bzoltan, i think ogra_ knows a fix for the /dev/uinput thing
<ogra_> brendand, yes, to remove it
<brendand> bzoltan, i ran unity8 tests from the device the last time i needed to run them
<ogra_> brendand, thats old cruft, AP ships a udev rule for the device permissions since a long time i think
<bzoltan> brendand: ogra_: so, what is the solution?
<ogra_> bzoltan, to ignore the message
<ogra_> it is irrelevant
<brendand> bzoltan, ok so maybe the actual problem is different
<brendand> bzoltan, psivaa probably knows better the current state of the tests in CI
<bzoltan> ogra_: brendand: I am happy to ignore anything, but I have hard time to believe :) that my personal attitude changes the test results :D
<ogra_> sil2100, so if the assumptions of the media-hub bug is correct, you just landed the offending packag ein RTM ...
<bzoltan> ogra_:  my problem is that the unity8 tests hang http://paste.ubuntu.com/8402200/
<sil2100> ogra_: grrr
<sil2100> ogra_: I pushed the publish button before the meeting
<bzoltan> ogra_: just as the camera app tests do
<ogra_> sil2100, which means we should see unity8 tests hang in the next RTM image like in utopic
<sil2100> If I knew I wouldn't do that!
<ogra_> bzoltan, utopic only, right ?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  utopic for sure ...
<ogra_> bzoltan, bug 1371454
<ubot5> bug 1371454 in Media Hub "unity8.indicators.tests.test_indicators.IndicatorExistsTestCase.test_indicator_exists hangs on mako #245 #246" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371454
<bzoltan> ogra_: since I could not run a single RTM tests for days ... because of the p-c-t-s bug
<ogra_> bzoltan, try downgrading media-hub to 1.0.0+14.10.20140908-0ubuntu1
<bzoltan> ogra_: also on non mako
<ogra_> if that fixes it you have the same bug
<bzoltan> ogra_:  OK, thanks
<ogra_> (it seems to make unity8 go into a STOP state)
<ogra_> sil2100, according to kgunn's research it snt 233 but 237 when it started http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/237.changes ... that has the new media-hub abi
<ogra_> and the smoke test results seem to confirm that
<ogra_> in 235 unity8 passed all tests
<ogra_> 237 didnt even start them
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, but as mentioned, the dbus and unity8 issues can be separate things
<sil2100> So 233 might be still the start of the other thing we have
<ogra_> indeed they could
<ogra_> well, but grepping for introspect errors in any of the former console logs doesnt show any issues
<ogra_> the erro message shows up alongside with the unity8 hang on 237
<sil2100> Ok guys, I need to jump out now for a longer lunch, since I have to run some stupid errands in a different city :|
<sil2100> Be back soon
<ogra_> safe travels
<Mirv> cjwatson: it would look like you already had rtm silo for the apt-add-repository landing, but spreadsheet had lost its id. restored. (landing-017)
<Mirv> pete-woods: removing line 61 which is duplicate of line 50 (the scopes update rtm landing)
<Mirv> I tend to add the rtm landing right next to the utopic landing, and sometimes I miss if there's rtm landing already added at the bottom
 * Mirv archives landed landings -> line numbers will change
<pete-woods> Mirv: thanks
<ogra_> argh
<ogra_> paste.ubuntu.com is dead ?
<ogra_> Mirv, can i have an RTM silo ^^?
<nik90> ogra_: eh? It is live
<Mirv> ogra_: you got the last one , 020 (rtm one)
<ogra_> Mirv, thx !
<ogra_> nik90, yeah, was fixed again, obviously there was a spam attack
<bzoltan> brendand: ogra_: On the latest RTM image the `phablet-test-run -s JW024063 -p camera-app-autopilot camera_app` does not even start
<bzoltan> brendand: ogra_: It hangs with this -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8402726/
<bzoltan> Mirv:  ^
<brendand> bzoltan, some of those messages look suspiciously like you don't have a writable-image. but they are also similar to the unity8 ones. let me see what i can do
<bzoltan> brendand:  I have a writable image... apt-get update just works
<brendand> bzoltan, i thought so
<bzoltan> brendand:  so far half of the tests on the UITK list is either OK or same as on the CI dash.
<bzoltan> brendand:  the rest are black magic
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> i donkt manage to get an upload to aan rtm ppa working anymore with the new dput changes
<Mirv> Mirv: ^ sorry, I can't assign that since we're out of silos
<Mirv> Mirv: oh, ok.
<ogra_> sigh, finally ...
<jdstrand> Mirv: re that silo> yes. I put a note in the comment on friday for what is happening. It should be freed by me EOD today
<ogra_> Mirv, if brendand can quick-path rtm-020 we can quickly free up a silo for you (the test is trivial)
<Mirv> ok
<Mirv> jdstrand: thanks for the update!
<brendand> ogra_, fast path?
<brendand> ogra_, you mean trust you and just let it go :)
<ogra_> brendand, well, it is quick to test
<brendand> ogra_, yeah
<ogra_> install that package, try two copy/paste dbus commnads, do one reboot to see the setting is persistent ... done
<ogra_> (or two reboots if you feell better testing both conditions (on/off))
<brendand> ogra_, looks fine. i'll just blame you for any fallout
<brendand> ogra_, but seriously i did try it and it works
<brendand> ogra_, it won't break phablet-config will it?
<ogra_> no, it will fix phablet-config ... once this is landed i'll land https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/phablet-tools-fix-edge-intro/+merge/235440
<ogra_> but the dbus service needs to be in the images everywhere first
<ogra_> currently it is a no-op
<brendand> ogra_, edges-intro isn't working right now?
<ogra_> brendand, right, see the bug
<ogra_> (not a biggie sinc esmoke testing calls the dbus command with sudo and people at home can tap)
<brendand> ogra_, ok i missed that
<ogra_> there is a bug reference in debian/changelog ;)
<ogra_> (and in the phablet-tools MP too)
<brendand> ogra_, ok done
<ogra_> thanks
<brendand> now... i'm so hungry!
<brendand> ah - need to help bzoltan with camera-pp
<brendand> camera-app
<bzoltan> brendand:  dude, go and eat :) first
<ogra_> take some food pictures :)
<bzoltan> :D
<bzoltan> brendand:  after your lunch :) there are several tests failing like this -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8403017/
<brendand> bzoltan, calendar is dead!
<brendand> bzoltan, as in it was removed
<bzoltan> brendand:  like `Zed's dead baby, Zed's dead.`
 * brendand points at ogra_ - MURDERER!
<bzoltan> brendand:  we all know ogra_ :)
<bzoltan> brendand:  so, what to do with the unity8 and camera?
<brendand> bzoltan, i'll look at those
<bzoltan> brendand:  Also.. I do not know if the RTM is so different for mako from the other device, but the dialer, messaging and reminders are consistently OK on mako but not on the other. Strange.
<brendand> bzoltan, does camera app click tests hang for you?
<bzoltan> brendand:  yes, it does
<bzoltan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8403244/
<brendand> bzoltan, did you try to run it locally instead?
<bzoltan> brendand:  nope, should I?
<brendand> bzoltan, yeah it probably needs to be modified to give the password
<bzoltan> brendand: do you have the command line you use?
<brendand> bzoltan, just run 'autopilot3 run camera_app/' from ~autopilot on the device
<brendand> bzoltan, after running click-test-setup
<brendand> bzoltan, which should work with balloons branch at least
<bzoltan> brendand:  I will give it a try
<bzoltan> brendand:  is there a real fix coming for this?
<brendand> bzoltan, not sure, i need to look. if not i should be able to propose one
 * sil2100 goes into a publishing spree
<Laney> soooooooo how does rtm stuff get into the Q for QA?
<barry> sil2100: hi.  i clearly don't understand how to sync a package from utopic to rtm ^^ - any hints?
<Laney> barry: there's some syntax for the additional source package field
<brendand> bzoltan, this https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/phablet-tools-fix-test-run/+merge/235015
<Laney> I just figured that out earlier
<bzoltan> brendand: OK ... this type of bugs cost me a lot :( It is only one... every week there are many of this kind of strange error what blocks UITK testing
<Laney> you can see my glib2.0 line for an example
<brendand> Laney, automatically
<brendand> bzoltan, yeah it cost us a lot too - i want to work with ci to have some kind of automated testing for this
<barry> Laney: thanks.  i thought i had added the magic that robru clued me in on, but i'll look at glib and see if i can figure out what's going on
<brendand> bzoltan, have you been reporting bugs?
<Laney> brendand: magic QA pixies will come and try it out?
<bzoltan> brendand:  QA coverage for tools \o/
<Laney> thing is... there's not so much of a test plan ...
<brendand> Laney, yes - we ride in on our unicorns
<bzoltan> brendand:  not really ... shame on me :)
<brendand> Laney, and if we find a pot of gold under the rainbow then we shower you with our magic pixie dust
<bzoltan> brendand:  kind of accepted that these tools were not meant to be end user tools and failures during power use are normal...
<brendand> Laney, but if there is no test plan then we will set you on fire!
<brendand> bzoltan, don't accept that :)
<brendand> bzoltan, they should work
<brendand> Laney, but seriously which RTM silo is it?
<Laney> brendand: 15
<bzoltan> brendand:  I know... I am weak :)
<brendand> Laney, you may escape a ticking off, just because this is so damn funny...
<brendand> 'no specific test plan, test ALL the things'
<Laney> :P
<Laney> I don't really know what to say, it's not something that has been uploaded with this process before
<brendand> Laney, what testing did you do?
<brendand> Laney, that's potentially a very high impact change
<brendand> Laney, and don't answer 'ALL the things'
<Laney> well I have mako and this has been in utopic for a few days now
<Laney> so I launched some of the default applications and checked that they work (for example playing music), then I played with the indicators ...
<barry> uh oh.  it looks like the ~rtm breaks debian/watch: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-019-1-build/14/console
<cwayne> fginther: ping
<fginther> cwayne, I'm in a meeting for a while, if it can't wait, please try the ci vanguard
<cwayne> cihelp ping
<josepht> cwayne: pong, what's up?
<Ursinha> cwayne: it's more likely to get a fast reply if you add the question with the ping :)
<cwayne> josepht: hey, do we by any chance have an ubuntu-rtm pbuilder setup to use on s-jenkins?  the pbuilder i'm using is just utopic, which is causing me a few issues
<josepht> cwayne: not that I'm aware of.
<cwayne> josepht: is it possible at all to get one? (/me doesn't even know if rtm pbuilders exist yet)
<josepht> cwayne: I don't know either.  Let me see if I can find that out.
<elopio> ping cihelp. The subunit file is not being save on gallery MPs. Can somebody help me?
<josepht> elopio: can you give us a link please?
<sil2100> bzoltan, brendand: how's the RTM silo for UITK going?
<elopio> josepht: https://code.launchpad.net/~artmello/gallery-app/gallery-app-startup_time/+merge/234468
<plars> strange, it looks like it was there at some point
<plars> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/3642/console
<plars> elopio: has it ever archived the subunit results before? or is this a new request
<plars> elopio: it looks like the generic-mediumtests runner is just set to archive the xml results
<elopio> plars: this is a new request.
<plars> elopio: got it :)
<josepht> elopio: is there a common filename for the subunit file?
<plars> josepht: *.subunit
<plars> josepht: I think the job just needs to be defined to also archive **/*.subunit
<josepht> plars: ack, are you doing it?
<plars> josepht: if I can figure out where the job is defined, do you know off the top of your head?
<josepht> plars: I do not
<brendand> sil2100, i think bzoltan is still testing
<bzoltan> brendand: sil2100: I am testing.. I have good results.
<sil2100> bzoltan: music to my ears
<sil2100> popey: hey!
<sil2100> popey: just a quick question - do you know what's the state of the fixes for filemanager and terminal app AP tests?
<plars> josepht: I'm thinking that something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/8403659/ should take care of it, but I
<plars> ...I'd like to double check with someone that understands the internals of how that job gets generated better. Also I suspect elopio would like it added to other things besides just gallery-app
<brendand> bzoltan, so you need more help or can i leave you to it?
<elopio> plars: I would like subunits to be collected everywhere, you are right
<popey> balloons: do you have an answer for sil2100 ?
<sil2100> Mirv: ah, just in case - whenever you see an RTM silo that's marked as 'doesn't need QA sign-off', then always make double sure that it's indeed true - for instance check the packages diff in the PPA to see if we only publish one or more versions
<josepht> plars: that looks fine to me.
<popey> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/force-authentication-parameter/+merge/234015 is the merge
<sil2100> Ah, so it still didn't get fixed as per the comments
<sil2100> popey: thanks
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, I do that. but better make sure.
<ogra_> unless they go the way of the dodo^Wcalendar
<sil2100> popey: any news on terminal? Is  this the same case?
<sil2100> ogra_: so, I poked asac about that
<sil2100> ogra_: who in turn I guess poked the right people
<ogra_> and got an answer ?
<sil2100> And he doubts they will go away
<popey> sil2100: no, will speak to dev
<ogra_> or do we just have a long like of people with dents now
<ogra_> *line of people
 * ogra_ wouldnt mind trading calendar for one of them
<bzoltan> brendand: I am right now here -> http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/ap-2014_09_22/  Out of 24 tests 21 are OK or the same as on the CI.  There 3 open, but most likely OK tests. These tests crashed/hanged/ or did some magic, but passed with mako.
<cyphermox> awe: ^
<cyphermox> oh, you were highlighted anyway
<awe> ;)
<balloons> sil2100, plars the work is still pending
<plars> balloons: sorry, I think I missed the context. The work for what?
<balloons> the file manager and terminal
<Mirv> ogra_: hmm, how did you manage to upload manually to rtm silo after all?
<josepht> cwayne: they don't exist yet, sorry
<oSoMoN> sil2100, hey, would you mind updating me on how to request a landing for both utopic and 14.09 in the CI train spreadsheet ? (I was away on vacation and a lot changed in the meantime)
<oSoMoN> I have already filed a request for utopic, not sure how to go about the RTM one
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<sil2100> oSoMoN: oh, normally if you just duplicate the same entry, mention RTM in the description and switch the Target distribution of the RTM landing to ubuntu-rtm/14.09, we'll do everthing for you
<oSoMoN> sil2100, ah, perfect, thanks!
<oSoMoN> I’ll do that then
<sil2100> oSoMoN: please note that sometimes we suffer from the lack of silos still :)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, right, I’ll check with dbarth_ what’s up with utopic silo 3 that already has another webbrowser-app MR, hopefully we can free up that one soon
<dbarth_> oSoMoN: want to land a branch?
<dbarth_> oSoMoN: i can put this one aside, until mardy sends me another round of fix
<oSoMoN> dbarth_, I need a silo for another branch which is ready, so either silo 3 is ready and we land it, or we put it aside, if you don’t mind
<dbarth_> whatever is easier: take control of the silo, or free that one and load another one with your branch
<dbarth_> oSoMoN, sil2100 ^^
<oSoMoN> sil2100, can silo 3 be freed and assigned to line 70 then?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: o/ Sure, it will take a moment though, since freeing it up to make sure the state is clean takes some minutes
<oSoMoN> sil2100, no worries, I can wait a few minutes :)
<ogra_> plars, looks like the public dashboard is unreachable ...
<plars> ogra_: it is?
<plars> ogra_: I was just on it a bit ago
<ogra_> my firefox says "connected to ci.ubuntu.com ..." since 20mins now
<plars> ogra_: it's getting there for me
<ogra_> and nik90 just told me in #ubuntu-touch he cant reach it either
<ogra_> oh,, now it loaded
 * nik90 checks again
<AlbertA> plars: for line 40, I had to wait for another rtm landing to occur first before rebuilding the packages. Now that the rtm landing I was waiting for has occurred I tried rebuilding the packages
<AlbertA> plars: but the sync source is gone...what do I do?
<ogra_> AlbertA, i think you rather want sil2100
<ogra_> (or robru)
<ogra_> :)
<AlbertA> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> AlbertA: let me take a look at this specific case, one moment please
<sil2100> AlbertA: so, all seems to be ok here
<sil2100> AlbertA: since from the logs I see that the sync silo successfully switched to the ubuntu archive
<sil2100> AlbertA: as per: Warning! /!\ The source silo has been removed, retargetting to the ubuntu archive instead
<sil2100> AlbertA: but let me look further
 * Mirv is MOTU
<AlbertA> sil2100: ok.. then any idea why it reports a failure when trying to rebuild?
<Mirv> a bus ride well spent
<ogra_> Mirv, geez, even dannf made core-dev by now ... way to go "!
<Mirv> ogra_: I tend to be on the conservative side, step by step :)
<ogra_> heh
<sil2100> Mirv: congrats!!!
<Mirv> thanks
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> AlbertA: so, it simply seems that the packages failed to build in the PPA - so nothing wrong from the silo side, something must be missing source-wise
<sil2100> AlbertA: it reports failures as it failed building on all archs
<bzoltan> brendand:  I am confident that the RTM silo2 is safe to land
<sil2100> AlbertA: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/185204259/buildlog_ubuntu-rtm-14.09-amd64.media-hub_2.0.0%2B14.10.20140917~rtm-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz <- looks like some FTBFS, maybe some dependencies are missing in ubuntu-rtm?
<sil2100> AlbertA: maybe the source depends on some newer version of something which has not been synced to ubuntu-rtm?
<bzoltan> brendand:  I have pushed two changes to the landing branch, the test plan script update and one UITK flaky test is removed
<AlbertA> sil2100: ok...I see...that's strange...that's the reason I was waiting for the other silo to land....
<sil2100> brendand: you heard bzoltan!
<AlbertA> sil2100: thanks!
<AlbertA> I'll take a look....
<sil2100> AlbertA: hmm
<sil2100> AlbertA: wait, let me rebuild it in the PPA then
<sil2100> Maybe now it'll catch it
<AlbertA> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> AlbertA: the problem with CI Train currently is that you can't use CI Train to trigger PPA rebuilds just yet
<sil2100> AlbertA: but it's on my radar!
<sil2100> (and TODO list)
<AlbertA> sil2100: oh I see
<brendand> bzoltan, get it into our queue then
<bzoltan> brendand: I flip the switch. have you seen the test results?
<brendand> bzoltan, i'll look at them now
<bzoltan> brendand: Thank you
<brendand> bzoltan, make sure you really flip the switch on silo 2
<bzoltan> brendand:  I will. I do one re-build in the Ubuntu silo9, ask for a sync and then flip
<bzoltan> brendand:  1-2 hours
<brendand> sil2100, so this probably won't be in todays image
<brendand> sil2100, although perhaps tomorrow mornings
<brendand> sil2100, if elopio or toykeeper can sign it off tonight
<tedg> trainguards, can I please get silos for lines 76, 74 and 72 ?
<jhodapp> sil2100, can I get a silo for line #79 please?
<slangasek> alex-abreu: ok, otto test fixed now, I think my branch is ready for merging: https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/ubuntu-html5-theme/lp.1369052/+merge/234565
<alex-abreu> slangasek, ok I'll request a silo for it
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Assigning as much silos that I can
<sil2100> robru: ok, so today I tested most cases in the binary sync, but didn't find the time to add a few basic tests (as per the comment I made)
<sil2100> robru: so I'll work on these now and switch to binary sync tomorrow morning
<sil2100> robru: this way I'll be around in case shit-goes-down
<alex-abreu> sil2100, robru I added line 80 in the stylesheet
<sil2100> Damn, we're critically in need of free silos
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 55 building (started: 20140922 16:40) ===
<robru> sil2100: sounds good, thanks for writing tests
<sil2100> robru: just basic tests though!
<robru> sil2100: better than no tests!
<sil2100> Amen ;)
<robru> bregma: are you aware of this comment on your landing in silo 16? "needs FFe for the gtk-window-decorator gtk3 port + re-enable metacity theming support"
<bregma> robru, yes, need FFe
 * bregma kicks himself in the buttock to get up and get stuff done
<robru> bregma: thanks, trying to get some silos moving ;-)
<bregma> robru, also I have line 55, which is an odd sync request, dunno if it's right (I am an RTM virgin)
<robru> bregma: looks fine but we're out of RTM silos
<bregma> just so long as it's not waiting on me to do something, I'm cool wit' dat
<robru> jdstrand: what's happening in rtm silo 7? looks to me like it hasn't moved since sept 12th
<robru> bregma: nope
<robru> mandel: you planning on building your silo 18?
<robru> kenvandine: what's going on in silo utopic 1? hasn't moved since sept 16th. you testing it?
<robru> alex-abreu: if I give you line 80, can you test & publish it quickly?
<alex-abreu> robru, define quickly
<jdstrand> robru: I talked to Mirv about it this morning. I also updated the comment field in the spreadsheet. in short, I will have a new upload today to address those issues
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 251 building (started: 20140922 16:50) ===
<robru> alex-abreu: like, a couple hours?
<robru> jdstrand: thanks
<robru> sergiusens: silo 10 is empty, are you going to build it?
<jdstrand> robru: but there was a wrinkle in cwayne's first boot caching, so there is going to be another landing from him
<robru> jdstrand: ok
<sergiusens> robru: huh?
<jdstrand> robru: and we'd like to have his land first so that when apparmor lands, we can utilize cwayne's work
<robru> sergiusens: you have a nuntium landing in silo 10 just waiting for you to build
<alex-abreu> robru, sounds doable yes
<robru> alex-abreu: ok i'll assign yours
<robru> alex-abreu: ok you got silo 19, please build
<sergiusens> robru: who create that silo? I thought I landed this in the trio landing I did
<robru> sergiusens: looks like Mirv assigned it
<sergiusens> robru: it's already released https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nuntium
<robru> sergiusens: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/2209/console can you check that the utopic archive has your latest nuntium work? if so I'll free the silo.
<Mirv> sergiusens: robru: probably just a disappearing spreadsheet status again. I catch several of them daily and mark them Landed manually, but I missed this one
<robru> Mirv: ok, I'll free it, thanks
<Mirv> so that seems to happen some time after the landing. status gone, "ready to be assigned"
<cwayne> jdstrand: ack, i hope to have it landed today, i have a silo but that's another critical bug fix, so i'd like to get that landed first
<robru> Mirv: yeah I'm aware of the issue but not sure how to fix it.
<robru> Mirv: do you know what happened in silo utopic 2? looks like you published it but it never made it to release, and now it says 'all packages in destination' even though they're not
<robru> Mirv: hm, seems it just landed now
<kenvandine> robru, you can free it for now if you need it
 * verterok -> lunch
<robru> kenvandine: thanks, I have one free now, but I might free it later if I run out again.
<bzoltan> Mirv:  would you please sync the rtm silo2 with the ubuntu silo9?
<bzoltan> or robru ^
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<bzoltan> or sil2100^
<robru> bzoltan: I don't understand what you're asking. you want the rtm silo rebuilt with the latest contents from the utopic silo?
<robru> bzoltan: if so, you're able to do that, just build the silo like normal. if not, then I'm afraid I'm not sure what you're asking for
<bzoltan> robru: Sorry, I am not fully sure how this works :) most probably you do not need to do anything
<robru> bzoltan: there's a separate page for RTM silos: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=
<sil2100> bzoltan: ok, just find the RTM silo and press build on it, but list all the packages you want to re-sync (since a whole build already happened)
<bzoltan> robru:  I git it :) I remember now that Mirv told me how it works. All I needed is to rebuild the RTM silo
<sil2100> bzoltan: but make sure the ubuntu packages are already in the PPA
<sil2100> bzoltan: since the sync fetches whatever it sees in the PPA - if no new versions have been pushed to the PPA yet in the ubuntu side, then it will sync nothing :)
<bzoltan> sil2100: clear :) Thank you
<robru> cwayne: please get your merge approved https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-003-2-publish/24/console
<robru> bzoltan: but QA only reviews RTM silos.
<cwayne> robru: fixed, sorry
<mandel> robru, is that rtm? let me check
<mzanetti> sil2100: hey, can you please reconfig ubuntu/6 for me please?
<robru> mandel: nope utopic http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=mandel
<robru> mzanetti: done
<mzanetti> thanks
<sil2100> robru: thanks o/
<mandel> robru, oh! that was already merged, I requested sil to remove that a long time a go, he must have forgotten
<robru> mzanetti: sil2100 you're welcome
<mandel> robru, do you mind getting rid of it?
<robru> mandel: ok thanks, I'll free it
<sil2100> robru: oh, and same request for you as to Mirv - whenever you see an RTM silo that's ready to publish but marked as not requiring QA sign-off, please make double sure that what's in the PPA has only one version and only the mentioned fix in it
<sil2100> robru: i.e. check the diff from the PPA and see how many changes are in the changelog and in the code
<robru> ah
<sil2100> robru: since I had one situation today where a silo was marked as not requiring sign-off, but in reality it had 2 versions bundled in it, which was really a big diff
<robru> sil2100: how does that even happen? qa rejects a landing that already merged/landed in utopic? and then they try again with something smaller, except trunk already has the big rejected diff?
<robru> oops brb
<sil2100> robru: that's one possibility, but it also happens for a few other cases
<sil2100> robru: like for instance there are 2 rtm landings filled, because one of them didn't yet get tested
<sil2100> robru: or when some things landed in utopic but didn't get synced to RTM (since the lander decided to buffer up some more changes)
<cwayne> im torn on whether or not 8 needs qa signoff, so i figure may as well default to yes to be sure :)
<jhodapp> robru, can I get a silo for line #70 in the spreadsheet?
<barry> robru: i am trying to sync system-image 2.4-0u1 to rtm.  seems like the ~rtm appended to the version # breaks the d/watch file.  how much will i mess things up if i click DO_NOT_APPEND_RTM_TO_VERSION in the sync?
<alex-abreu> robru, tested, do I have to create a new line to sync for rtm?
<barry> alex-abreu: i think you do, but i have yet to be successful with my sync to rtm
<alex-abreu> barry, ok
<robru> barry: should be fine
<barry> robru: thx
<robru> jhodapp: ok you got rtm11
<robru> barry: you're welcome!
<jhodapp> robru, awesome thanks
<robru> alex-abreu: yeah but I'll do it
<robru> alex-abreu: ok you got rtm16
<alex-abreu> robru, thx
<robru> alex-abreu: you're welcome!
<robru> alex-abreu: please approve the MP https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-2-publish/22/console
<alex-abreu> robru, mmmh I did
<alex-abreu> already
<alex-abreu> robru, you mean top approve?
<robru> alex-abreu: yeah
<alex-abreu> done
<robru> alex-abreu: we have a problem: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-html5-theme_0.1.2+14.10.20140922-0ubuntu1.diff your landing is reverting a manual distro upload
<robru> alex-abreu: please take this diff: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/183948460/ubuntu-html5-theme_0.1.2%2B14.10.20140731-0ubuntu1_0.1.2%2B14.10.20140731-0ubuntu2.diff.gz apply it directly to trunk (no MP), and then rebuild silo 19
<robru> alex-abreu: and then once that's done, rebuild silo rtm16 too
<alex-abreu> robru, yeah push diretcly to trunk !!
<robru> alex-abreu: yes it's unfortunately the only way
<alex-abreu> robru, yes :)
<robru> alex-abreu: well you can MP it if you want, but you have to merge the MP manually, citrain can't publish that one
<alex-abreu> robru, thats fine
<alex-abreu> robru, ok rebuilding
<robru> alex-abreu: you missed part of the diff
<alex-abreu> ?
<robru> alex-abreu: your commit only had debian/control, you missed the debian/changelog part
<alex-abreu> robru, yup, fixing
<robru> alex-abreu: thanks
<robru> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/ubuntu-html5-theme/lp.1369052/+merge/234565 we're getting a merge conflict on your branch due to a manual distro upload, can you rebase on trunk?
<slangasek> robru: bah, ok
<robru> Ursinha: ^^ this is how queuebot responds when the spreadsheet suddenly loses a bunch of state
<robru> Ursinha: I'm assuming those requests were all assigned already and just suddenly forgot they were assigned. I need to dig in and investigate it, and re-fill-out the spreadsheet if so
 * Ursinha hugs robru
<robru> alright, fixed up the spreadsheet. I'm off for lunch!
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 251 DONE (finished: 20140922 19:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/251.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 55 DONE (finished: 20140922 19:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/55.changes ===
 * ogra_ tickles sergiusens with a https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/phablet-tools-fix-edge-intro/+merge/235440
<plars> elopio: I think you should be all set for future jobs to have subunit collected. Let me know if you run into any trouble with it
<elopio> plars: thanks man!
<elopio> I will rerun the gallery to see how it goes.
<robru> wtf
<robru> cwayne: ok you got utopic 3
<cwayne> robru: thank you
<robru> cwayne: you're welcome!
<ogra_> plars, do you have an eye on the rtm smoke tests ?
<plars> ogra_: haven't looked since this morning, we got a new build now?
<plars> looking now
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> and unity8 on mako #50 is "running" since a while
<plars> ~22 min so far it seems
<plars> some of the tests appear to be passing, some failing
<plars> autopilot.exceptions.ProcessSearchError: Search criteria (object path = '/com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection', pid = 10297) returned no results
<plars> for unity8 that is
<plars> the jobs appear to all be running still though, and making progress so far. Let me peek at the other jobs
<plars> ogra_: so yeah, lots of dbus errors on the unity8 tests there
<ogra_> yay
<plars> 21:11:41.703 ERROR proxies:410 - Introspect error on :1.495:/com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<plars> 21:11:41.708 DEBUG proxies:413 - Executing introspect queue due to error
<plars> ogra_: from what I understood earlier, that points to mediahub then right?
<ogra_> right
<slangasek> robru: lp:~vorlon/ubuntu-html5-theme/lp.1369052 updated
<ogra_> kgunn, ^^^
<robru> slangasek: thanks
<kgunn> ogra_: yep...not sure if you saw, but changing out gstreamer didn't help
<ogra_> kgunn, seems we have a winner ... with media-hub landing in rtm the unity8 tests broke the exact same way
<kgunn> hooray ?
<robru> alex-abreu: building: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-1-build/41/console
<kgunn> :)
<ogra_> well, someone needs to fix it
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> but yeah
<ogra_> yippie ...
<ogra_> we are chewing on that issue since two weeks in the landing team
<ogra_> jhodapp, see above ...
<ogra_> jhodapp, looks like bug 1371454 is actually yours ...
<ubot5> bug 1371454 in Media Hub "unity8.indicators.tests.test_indicators.IndicatorExistsTestCase.test_indicator_exists hangs on mako #245 #246" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371454
<jhodapp> ogra_, that's the theory, I'm skeptical :)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> jhodapp, well, we had it only in utopic til today ...
<jhodapp> ogra_, yeah, read the comments
<ogra_> jhodapp, with media-hub 2 landing in rtm we have the exact same error in rtm now too
<jhodapp> ogra_, right
<ogra_> jhodapp, right, it isnt gstreamer obviously ...
<jhodapp> ogra_, probably not
<brendand> ogra_, how did it land in rtm? was it that silo with dbus-cpp?
<ogra_> brendand, i think it landed pretty standalone
<ogra_> not sure though, ask lukasz tomorrow
<ogra_> he landed it
<brendand> ogra_, i signed off one this morning. 'ubuntu-rtm/landing-004 - dbus-cpp/media-hub/qtubuntu-media : tvoss'
<ogra_> brendand, hmm, at least dbus-cpp, qtubunut-media and media-hub landed at the same time
<ogra_> so most likely yes
<robru> cyphermox: it's happening ^^^^
<robru> ;-)
<cyphermox> ah, what is?
<robru> cyphermox: I'm resurrecting your branch, so that citrain can capture SIGTERM and exit gracefully, with correct silo status in the dashboard
<cyphermox> ah ok
<robru> next step, do the same for unhandled exceptions ;-)
<robru> cyphermox: you around for a code review shortly?
<cyphermox> robru: not really, I'm going to bed now
<robru> cyphermox: oh, ok, well goodnight ;-)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-23
<robru> Ursinha: LOL ^ ;-)
<robru> I think it's working ;-)
<Ursinha> robru: \o/ awesome!
<jdstrand> hey, rtm silo 007 needs the new apparmor 2.8.96~2652-0ubuntu5 that is in utopic. so, I need a resync. is that self-serve? if not, how do I do that?
<robru> jdstrand: well, your landing request just says 'apparmor' which implied you are responsible for uploading that to the silo yourself. you probably wanna change that to 'sync:ubuntu,utopic apparmor' and then you can just run the build job and it'll sync in the new apparmor for you
<jdstrand> robru: ok, thanks. at the time, I did upload it. I could just upload it again, but wasn't sure if there was a better way
<jdstrand> thanks
<robru> jdstrand: you're welcome. whether or not you consider the heaping pile of untested citrain code "a better way" is up to you.
<robru> jdstrand: also you need to reconfig after changing that landing request
<robru> sigh
<robru> watch-ppa is still busted.
<robru> jdstrand: hm seems like the upload failed. the ppa only has 0ubuntu4
<robru> I love how the utter lack of the uploaded package in the PPA qualifies as a successful build.
<robru> jdstrand: i guess try rebuilding, if it fails again you'll have to manually upload to the PPA then do a WATCH_ONLY build. I'm off for dinner, may check back in later.
<elopio> plars: still here? my gallery run didn't save the subunit file https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/581/?
<elopio> maybe the run command is generating only the xml, not the subunit.
<jdstrand> robru: so, I tried the sync, but it gave me a new version that was lower than what is currently in the rtm, so I did just 'apparmor', then reconfigure then watch only. it failed cause ubuntu4 was in there, so I deleted it, prepared the ppa, reconfigured then watch only. it seems to all be working now
<jdstrand> I forgot to mention I uploaded ubuntu5 to it somewhere along the way
<robru> jdstrand: right. One day ci train will be replaced with something that works. One day.
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 252 building (started: 20140923 02:10) ===
<ToyKeeper> robru: Any chance we can get rtm/landing-002 (UITK) into the next RTM build?
<ToyKeeper> IIRC, that starts in about 40 minutes.
<ToyKeeper> robru: I'm not sure how long that process takes.
<plars> elopio: hmm, the one I thought you were pointing at before was the one under generic-mediumtests-utopic
<robru> ToyKeeper: depends on the autopkgtests in the proposed migration
<robru> ToyKeeper: well you can just forget about that because ci train just decided to delete the silo.
<plars> elopio: so you would see them here for instance: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/3702/?
<plars> elopio: what's the distinction between those two jobs? do you know offhand?
<robru> ToyKeeper: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-2-publish/19/console also the MPs aren't even approved. jeez
<ToyKeeper> A wise old wizard once said, "Nothing is ever easy."
<robru> ToyKeeper: so I'm EOD, but get bzoltan1 to approve the merges, then get Mirv to publish in utopic, and then once that's done we can rebuild & retest & publish the RTM packages.
<ToyKeeper> robru: Thanks.  I'm just sending a summary to QA, since we were kinda planning on doing promotion testing on this image and that's not going to happen.
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 56 building (started: 20140923 03:10) ===
<robru> oh holy god
<robru> oh, it seems queuebot restarted, thankfully i dont see anything wrong with the spreadsheet
<bzoltan1>   
<bzoltan1> robru: ToyKeeper: I hold back the approval to have a sencond run of the RTM silo002 tests. The first run was OK and I have shared th eresults with brendand-nexus5.  Here you go with the latest results -> http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/ap-2014_09_22-RTM-SILO2-KRILLIN/
<bzoltan1> Mirv: ^
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 252 DONE (finished: 20140923 03:55) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/252.changes ===
<bzoltan1> Mirv: robru: bregma: ToyKeeper: and here is the first half of the Ubuntu tests -> http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/ap-2014_09_22-UBUNTU-SILO9-MAKO/ For some reason the calculator tests hanged, so I had to restart in the morning.
<bzoltan1> ToyKeeper: brendand-nexus5: robru: Mirv: I see lots of hanging, crashing AP tests. The adb connection can get unstable and some of the tests just do not work. So i trust only the fully OK tests. I would suggest heavy manual and visual tests before releasing the new UITK. With more autopilot we can not get any further from this point.
<Mirv> :( I'm not looking forward to validating my qtbase patch release then
<veebers> bzoltan1: any idea where the hangs/crashes originate? (i.e. autopilot, the tests, adb)
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 56 DONE (finished: 20140923 04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/56.changes ===
<Mirv> bzoltan1: so, what's the situation with rtm 002? QA says it has signed it off, but you say it's not? and for some reason you've just kicked a no-change rebuild of it?
<Mirv> bzoltan1: reading the backlog further, it seems robru says ci train deleted the packages. ok then. robru btw: they could have been salvaged by going to Copy Packages and doing binary copy of the deleted packages to the PPA itself.
<Mirv> it's obviously the same version that QA signed off, but I'm unsure how to proceed now
<bzoltan1> veebers:  yes, there ... tests, adb, autopilot. In short, no idea.
<veebers> bzoltan1: heh ack
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  I have not kicked off anything right now. I rebuilt both silos yesterday evening and run the AP tests overnight.
<Mirv> bzoltan1: oh, right, it was robru who kicked the rebuild
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  From my point the RTM silo2 and the Ubuntu silo9 are good to go. If QA has signed them than it is a shared responsibility to release.
<Mirv> bzoltan1: anyhow, it was no-change rebuild that finished an hour ago
<Mirv> bzoltan1: I published silo9. robru just mentioned "we can rebuild & retest & publish the RTM packages". I think traditionally for no-change rebuilds smoke-testing has been enough, could you do that?
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  What I mean is that the last two regressions (icon in gallery and messed header in dialer) were both _visual_ regression and not functional. So there are things we can not capture with 900+ tests.
<Mirv> bzoltan1: ah, right, now I get the context :)
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  the rtm silo2 has been rebuilt and retested -> http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/ap-2014_09_22-RTM-SILO2-KRILLIN/
<Mirv> bzoltan1: but it was rebuilt again 1h ago because train destroyed the packages. no changes though, but I was wondering if you could install them on your rtm device and just 5min smoketest.
<Mirv> (I assume robru needed to do a reconfigure and at that point train removed them)
<bzoltan1> Mirv: I know :) it sounds suspicious, but I just wish to be honest and open about the risks.
<robru> Mirv: bzoltan1 yes there's a bug in the train that makes it delete ppa packages during a reconfigure. I neutered that bit of code just now as it had bit me one too many times, so this issue shouldn't pop up again, but still i needed to rebuild the packages
<bzoltan1> Mirv: The RTM silo2 has exactly the same version as the Ubuntu silo9 and the version I have run 4 full round tests.
<robru> bzoltan1: yes but that package was deleted and rebuilt despite being the same version, so it's not really "the same" package
<robru> Mirv: didn't know you could copy deleted packages back into a PPA, thanks for that
<Mirv> robru: heh, thanks for the fix, it has bitten me too enough times
<bzoltan1> robru:  do you want me to re-run the tests again? I have no problem with that. Only it would add 4-6 hours.
<Mirv> bzoltan1: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-002/+packages <- 58 minutes ago <- it's the same as built 10h ago <- but we have tradition that even after no-change rebuild the new packages are still installed on device and the device is at least rebooted
<Mirv> robru: in the past we've done just smoke-testing if the source hasn't changed but a packages has been rebuilt
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  I go and do that right now. Plus I wil run few tests... the UITK and the browser for example
 * bzoltan1 is flashing version 56
<Mirv> bzoltan1: ok then
<robru> bzoltan1: sorry for the trouble, blame the train, but take consolation in the knowledge that this bug won't bite again ;-)
<bzoltan1> robru:  this is absolutely no problem :)
<bzoltan1> robru:  I am eating my morning oatmeal and drink my tea ... all the same what I do in the meantime :)
<rsalveti> Mirv: congrats
<bzoltan> Mirv:  the rtm silo2 with the #56 boots and looks identical to the previous version.
<Mirv> rsalveti: thanks :) MOTU makes lifes a bit more easy
<Mirv> bzoltan: cool, publishing
<rsalveti> yeah :-)
<tvoss> good morning :) can I get a silo assigned for line 75?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  thank you.
<Mirv> tvoss: landing-019
<tvoss> Mirv, excellent,thank you
<bzoltan> Mirv:  how about the silo9 for Ubuntu?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  it is as good and as tested as the RTM.
<Mirv> bzoltan: already pubished when I woke up
<bzoltan> Mirv:  that is cool
<brendand> bzoltan, some problems with the uitk landing?
<bzoltan> brendand: not as I know
<popey> anyone updated their nexus 4 beyond ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed 251 this morning?
<brendand> bzoltan, ok it's published. i read in the morning there were some issues
<bzoltan> brendand: Mirv: I am not sure if we need to ping somebody on #ubuntu-release
<Mirv> bzoltan: beta freeze is in effect until Thursday
<Mirv> not sure if pinging would help
<rsalveti> popey: latest image is dead here for me it seems
<popey> rsalveti: which one?
<rsalveti> wonder if apparmor related
<rsalveti> a bunch of packages got dropped as well
<rsalveti> trying to flash 48 on krillin (utopic)
<rsalveti> can't get out of the boot logo
<bzoltan> Mirv:  you mean that there is no chance to land the UITK  on our trunk before Thursday?
<Mirv> bzoltan: well, feel free to try on the release channel. alternatively, it is possible to force merge&clean if you want to eg start preparing the next one. the uitk has landed anyway where it matters to us.
<bzoltan> Mirv: for me the trunk matters the most
<Mirv> bzoltan: I meant rtm/14.09, so no reason not to clean
<ogra_> rsalveti, remove lightdm from the upstart stanza in the adbd job via recovery
<rsalveti> ogra_: hm, why?
<ogra_> to debug why it hangs ?
<rsalveti> how this got broken?
<rsalveti> oh, indeed
<sil2100> o/
<rsalveti> testing my landing with 47 now, will retest 48 later
<ogra_> rsalveti, it broke with the last media-hub landing
<rsalveti> but we can trigger 49 already, new kernel and new android
<sil2100> Damn, I hope I didn't catch a cold yesterday, brrr
<rsalveti> how could, not even booting
<rsalveti> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/252.changes
<rsalveti> this is the changes file
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, thats a bit weird, we know unity8 tests han hard with that package
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> you are talking about utopic
 * ogra_ was talking rtm :P
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, what was the customization hooks chnage ?
<rsalveti> utopic because I need it for my landing :-)
<bzoltan> Mirv:  so it is possible to merge from the RTM silo2?
<ogra_> looks like one package that could intercept the boot
<rsalveti> ogra_: I think related with apparmor
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> precompiled profiles
<rsalveti> surprised by the amount of dropped packages
<rsalveti> and wonder why that
<ogra_> yeah, some deps seem to have been dropped
<ogra_> nothing should break the boot though
<rsalveti> yeah
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I have question :) How can I tell from adb shell that the device is booted up to the welcome wizard?
<Mirv> sil2100: ogra_  new uitk now in rtm... image build?
<ogra_> bzoltan, should be checkable via initctl (if not via something like pgrep)
<Mirv> bzoltan: utopic can be m&c:d before it's in release pocket, if needed for next preparations
<ogra_> Mirv, sure, if sil2100 agrees ... trhough i wonder if we shouldnt roll back media-hub first
<bzoltan> Mirv:  thanks, now I understand it. Cool
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I have no idea what to look for with initctl
<sil2100> ogra_: let me take a look at that roll-back
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> is there a known issue with CI runs on merge requests failing with "I: Unlock failed"
<ogra_> rsalveti, would you mind top approving https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/phablet-tools-fix-edge-intro/+merge/235440 ? seems sergiusens forgot about it and i need to land it today
<ogra_> seb128, i know that mterry and plars discussed unlocking flakiness in unity8 a few times over the last week
<seb128> ogra_, do you know if there is a bug recording the discussion?
<ogra_> *in unity8 unlocking (sorry)
<ogra_> not sure
<ogra_> seb128, bug 1370644
<ubot5> bug 1370644 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8-autopilot device unlock seems racy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370644
<seb128> ogra_, danke
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> ogra_: I'll revert the 3 packages that landed for RTM
<ogra_> sil2100, +1
<ogra_> sil2100, do we want to wait with an image build ?
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, I guess it would be best
<sil2100> ogra_: I'll need your help with uploading dbus-cpp though
<sil2100> (since it's in main)
<Mirv> Feels like: -6'C... I can feel it
<sil2100> ...winter is coming? ;)
<Mirv> I wish :)
<sil2100> ogra_: can you fetch dbus-cpp from http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/packaging/ and upload to RTM?
<sil2100> ogra_: I'll upload the two others then
<Mirv> sil2100: was utopic mir 0.7.3 all fine, or do we want to wait for the next image build before publishing it to rtm?
<Mirv> (QA has signed it off now)
<sil2100> I think it was fine, but let's wait with the publishing for us to kick a new image
<sil2100> Just in case ;)
<Mirv> sounds good
<Mirv> I hope davmor2 is not back, since I don't have cats today either
<ogra_> sil2100, bah, i 'll need to re-pack it ... (teh direct upload will be rejected if the sseries isnt 14.09)
<sil2100> It's not 14.09? Damn, then the revert script still has issues
<sil2100> grrr
 * sil2100 repacks the others too
<ogra_> Changes:
<ogra_>  dbus-cpp (4.0.0+14.10.20140909~rtm.is.4.0.0+14.10.20140808-0ubuntu1) utopic; urgency=medium
 * sil2100 fixes the script too
<sil2100> Anyway, uploading the rest now
<sil2100> ogra_: to make sure qtubuntu-media builds against the right media-hub, I'll have to wait for media-hub to build first in the archive
<sil2100> So it will take a moment I guess
<ogra_> sil2100, ok, then after the meeting
<davmor2> Mirv: you'd better have cats, that or we really need popey to have salem in the room
<popey> \o/ cats
<davmor2> Morning all
<sil2100> ogra_, davmor2, Mirv: be there in a minute
<Mirv> thanks popey for saving the day
 * popey stabs chrome
<popey> also firefox
<davmor2> popey: stick with the webbrowser app :D
<popey> all browsers suck
<popey> [FACT]
<davmor2> popey: maybe you just use them wrong :P
<ogra_> mandel, tickle
<popey> not possible
<davmor2> popey: inconceivable, you mean surely :)
<ogra_> psivaa, hmm, looking at the console log of the 252 test ... do you actually have adbd runnin on the device after it failed ?
<psivaa> ogra_: let me check
<ogra_> (it seems like it can adb shell but no upstart user session is running ... that indicates that the adbd emergency shell started ... which it only does if lightdm crashes or the container doesnt come up)
<popey> can someone ( psivaa ?) tell me what the latest comment on this means? https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/reminders-app/sdkcompat/+merge/233743 - I tried re-running, same error.
<mandel> ogra_, yes?
<ogra_> mandel, two things ...
<ogra_> mandel, i need top approval on https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/phablet-tools-fix-edge-intro/+merge/235440
<mandel> ok
<sil2100> mandel: hey!
<ogra_> mandel, and the other issue is that tvoss obvously ybroke media-hub when he ported it to dbus-ccp ...
<ogra_> mandel, and then went on holiday ...
<sil2100> mandel: right, can you help us fixing that? Do you know the dbus-cpp code-base well?
<ogra_> mandel, we look for someone who understands that stuff :)
<mandel> la puta de oros (do not look for that in a dictionary)
<mandel> ogra_, sil2100 on it!
 * ogra_ hugs mandel 
 * sil2100 hugs mandel as well
<mandel> sil2100, ogra_ can you let me know the issues/symptoms ?
<ogra_> one sec
<ogra_> we have a bug for that
<psivaa> ogra_: adbd is running with 252
<sil2100> mandel: so, the media-hub that's in utopic seems to be broken now (due to the mentioned porting to dbus-cpp) and it's causing the unity8 autopilot tests to hang
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1371454
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371454 in Media Hub "unity8.indicators.tests.test_indicators.IndicatorExistsTestCase.test_indicator_exists hangs on mako #245 #246" [Critical,New]
<sil2100> mandel: this is the main bug I guess ^
<mandel> sil2100, ogra_ ok, and do we know the MR that broke this?
<sil2100> mandel: let me find those, one moment
<ogra_> psivaa, can you log in and do: sudo lxc-info --name android
<sil2100> ogra_: btw. did we try only downgrading dbus-cpp to fix this bug?
<ogra_> psivaa, as well as: sudo initctl status lightdm
<ogra_> sil2100, i doubt that would work, since a bunch of hard dependencies were added
<sil2100> mandel: so, it got broken somewhere in these merges:
<sil2100> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8409382/
<mandel> ok
<sil2100> ogra_: since with the media-hub landing, there was also a dbus-cpp landing which didn't change the ABI or anything (was only some quick bugfix)
<mandel> sil2100, ogra_ I'll investigate and will ping you with info
<sil2100> ogra_: maybe that one small change actually causes havoc?
<sil2100> mandel: you're our hero!
<psivaa> ogra_: 'lightdm stop/waiting' and http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8409388/
<ogra_> psivaa, thanks !
<ogra_> so lightdm definitely crashes on start
<ogra_> (and the adb emergency shell works as expected, yay !)
<psivaa> popey: i'll take a look
<psivaa> popey: Also, could you please ping 'cihelp' for the queries like this in the future if there is no specific vanguard is available.
<popey> thanks
 * ev hugs psivaa
<psivaa> :D
<popey> ok
<mandel> sil2100, ogra_ did you see that downgrading gstreamer seems to fix the issue?
<ogra_> mandel, oh ? i thought it doesnt
<mandel> ogra_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1371454/comments/13
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371454 in Media Hub "unity8.indicators.tests.test_indicators.IndicatorExistsTestCase.test_indicator_exists hangs on mako #245 #246" [Critical,New]
<ogra_> mandel, hmm, right
<sil2100> Wait, it does? But we don't have the new gstreamer in RTM and it's reproducible there
<sil2100> Or do we?
<ogra_> my last knowledge was comment 12
<psivaa> popey: for that MP, continuous-integration -> approved and it's the Autolanding that failed. This could be due to a review still being in 'needs fixing' fro mzanetti. that needs to be 'approved' before landing
<mandel> sil2100, ogra_ is going back a number of revs.. I'll take a look at what has changed, maybe it will give us a clue
<ogra_> mandel, only two ubuntu versions though
<popey> psivaa: oh, interesting. thanks.
<popey> mzanetti: ^
<ogra_> mandel, but if it is really gstreamer, probabaly involving Laney would make sense
<mandel> ogra_, yes
<mzanetti> popey: ?
<mzanetti> popey: what branch
<popey> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/reminders-app/sdkcompat/+merge/233743
<popey> thanks mzanetti
<sil2100> ogra_: but how come it's reproducible on RTM if gstreamer hasn't been updated?
<sil2100> ogra_: I mean, I don't remember us updating gstreamer at all in RTM
<ogra_> sil2100, it has ... kgunn was going back two versions
<seb128> you guys are still discussing gstreamer issues?
<ogra_> seb128, see bug 1371454
<ubot5> bug 1371454 in Media Hub "unity8.indicators.tests.test_indicators.IndicatorExistsTestCase.test_indicator_exists hangs on mako #245 #246" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371454
<ogra_> sil2100, sorry, got distracted ... the new gstreamer landed around the day we did the initial rtm sync ... thats why you never saw an upload
<mandel> ogra_, approved
 * ogra_ hugs mandel again
<ogra_> damn ... i cant get an adb shell on 252
 * ogra_ wonders whats different with the smoke test devices
<ogra_> psivaa, that adb shell you did, was that on mako ?
<ogra_> oh
<psivaa> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> seems i'm just to impatient ... now the screen blanked
<ogra_> i guess it was just busy with apparmor and now respanwns lightdm til it fails
 * ogra_ leans back and waits a bit more
<mandel> ogra_, small question, I just updated my devices and they do not longer boot, have you guys seen that?
<mandel> ogra_, it was via system image updates (not ubuntu-device-flash)
<ogra_> mandel, yes
<ogra_> investigating (see a few lines above)
<mandel> ogra_, any pointers on how to fix it?
<ogra_> well, or trying to
<ogra_> while sivaa can get in via adb in the lab, i cant hre
<ogra_> mandel, ubuntu-device-flash ... and use the --revision option
<ogra_> to go back to 251
<mandel> ogra_, Device initctl: unable to determine sessions
<ogra_> mandel, thats fine, since there is no session running :)
<ogra_> why the heck does everyone else get in and i dont !
<mandel> ogra_, same as why I got the maps working ;)
<ogra_> golden hands ?
<mandel> ogra_, no, we are just too good looking to have broken software
 * ogra_ is stroking his fingers through his hair ... 
<ogra_> hmm ... that might be true
<ogra_> :)
 * sil2100 wonders why media-hub doesn't want to migrate
<ogra_> deps ?
<sil2100> All are pushed, both qtubuntu-media and media-hub are in -proposed as valid candidates
<sil2100> Maybe we just need a publisher run?
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/media-hub/+publishinghistory
<Laney> it did
<sil2100> Although the update_output.txt does have something strange
<Laney> where's proposed-migration for rtm, ooi?
<seb128> sil2100, it migrated https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/media-hub
<seb128> Laney, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/ubuntu-rtm/update_output.txt
<Laney> oh, I see it
<Laney> you can see "accepted: media-hub" there
<Laney> that means it did go
<davmor2> sil2100: this is a problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1370064
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1370064 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Empty dash when pressing Ubuntu button in launcher while in the overview" [High,Triaged]
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> davmor2: is that confirmed?
<davmor2> sil2100: yeap jibel me and brendand can all reproduce it both ways
<davmor2> sil2100: it also happens from all 3rd party, unfavourited scopes too
<brendand> davmor2, i'm not sure it should be a blocker. it only happens in that view
<brendand> davmor2, and it is recoverable. although it is a regression
<davmor2> brendand: no I didn't say blocker I said issue
<davmor2> sil2100: add it to user visible
<davmor2> sil2100: especially as it seems to be being, worked on already
<ogra_> sil2100, bug 1332538 is what breaks 252
<ubot5> bug 1332538 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "No UID checks on rootfs updates" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1332538
 * ogra_ tries a fresh flash of 252 to confirm ...
<ogra_> ah, wait, the lab uses freshly flashed images
<ogra_> so that might just be a coincidence
<davmor2> ogra_: 252 on a fresh flash here didn't even start the wizard
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# ls -l  /var/lib/|grep lightdm
<ogra_> drwxr-x--- 6        111 lxc-dnsmasq     4096 Jun  6 14:12 lightdm
<ogra_> well, all lightdm owned bits are now owned by the non existing user with the UID 111
<sil2100> ogra_: anyway, can you kick a new image for RTM?
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> All should be migrated
<sil2100> davmor2: will do!
<ogra_> sil2100, oh, the roll-back too ?
<davmor2> ogra_: ofcourse I blame developer mode and that oliver bloke, he's always breaking the images for fun......oh wait that's you right ;)
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> davmor2, can you get in anyhow ?
<ogra_> (flashing will still take ~30min for me)
<davmor2> ogra_: having a look give me 2 seconds
<ogra_> thx
<ogra_> davmor2, oh, and did you flash with --wipe ? (or --bootstrap)
<davmor2> ogra_: bootstrap
<ogra_> k, that should definitely get you a virgin system with the right UIDs
<davmor2> ogra_: bugger forgot to enable developer-mode reflashing back in about 10 minutes
<ogra_> ah, crap
<davmor2> ogra_: won't be a minute only need to flash the image is on my system
<oSoMoN> sil2100, Mirv: can silo 17 (utopic) be published?
<davmor2> ogra_: I blame Mirv's lack of cats jinxing the day ;)
<ogra_> haha, yeah
<ogra_> sil2100, image triggered
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> oSoMoN: let me take a look
<ogra_> sil2100, so all roll backs are in ?
 * ogra_ thought he'd need to dput dbus-cpp still
<sil2100> ogra_: oh, you didn't do that yet ;p?
<ogra_> no
<sil2100> I thought you did
<sil2100> Please push, it didn't require anything else, it just had some isolated bugfix
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, k, did you re-pack already ?
<Mirv> sorry about that :(
<ogra_> sil2100, the dbus-cpp package still says "utopic"
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 57 building (started: 20140923 10:45) ===
<davmor2> ogra_: right I'm back with an adb-able system what do you want me to try?
<sil2100> Ah, I thought you would re-pack ;) Ok, let me do that
<sil2100> ogra_: uploaded to the same place
<ogra_> sil2100, thanks
<ogra_> davmor2, well, not sure, check syslog or so :)
<Mirv> ogra_: so is that #57 going to be alright regardless of dbus-cpp?
<ogra_> Mirv, no idea
<Mirv> hmm
<ogra_> sil2100, uploaded
<ogra_> i doubt it will make thhis image buuild though
<davmor2> ogra_: I see a bunch of issues http://paste.ubuntu.com/8409857/
<ogra_> davmor2, i dont ... well, at least not the root cause
<ogra_> i see that lightdm restarts over and over
<ogra_> but tthats something we know already
<davmor2> ogra_: I guess it is linked to the issue as lightdm is never displayed.
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> the prob is that we dont know why
<davmor2> ogra_: let me check my working rtm image against it and see what we cet from that
<ogra_> i see mtp-server crashing like crazy
<ogra_> and apport is collecting something new
<davmor2> ogra_: no crash report though
<davmor2> ogra_: there is nothing in /var/crash at least
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i stopped it here
<davmor2> ogra_: does it matter that userdata is owned by root on rtm and system on utopic?
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<ogra_> davmor2, it shouldnt
<ogra_> davmor2, is that on the same device ?
<ogra_> note that krillin is indeed different (using native partitions)
<davmor2> ogra_: no krillin for rtm, mako for utopic
<ogra_> right
<dholbach> what are the ffe/release rules for touch?
<dholbach> I'm asking because of https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352142
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1352142 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "Doesn't load Japanese font on Ubuntu Touch" [Medium,In progress]
 * ogra_ disables apparmor ... lets see
<ogra_> dholbach, we dont have ffe's
<Laney> there's a standing exception
<Laney> bug #1371635
<ubot5> bug 1371635 in Ubuntu "[FFe] standing freeze exception in utopic for Ubuntu Touch-specific packages" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371635
<ogra_> Laney, well, who cares... its a meta update anyway
<Laney> in this case, but the general statement wasn't accurate
<ogra_> we dont have FFes in RTM i should have said :)
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8410032/
<ogra_> hmpf
<davmor2> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8410033/
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, i'm one step further already :)
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm just look through everything in /var/log currently. I'll keep pasting though then it gives you a confirmation on what you are seeing :)
<ogra_> uh, oh
<ogra_> new android ?
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> but a trivial change that shouldnt do any harm
<davmor2> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8410071/
<ogra_> right
<davmor2> ogra_: were there any lxc changes?
<ogra_> no
<davmor2> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8410083/
<ogra_> there was a new device traball, but only a one line change to a script in there
<davmor2> ogra_: there is nothing in the android.log in the same dir
<ogra_> thats fine
<ogra_> sudo lxc-info -nandroid 2>/dev/null
<ogra_> check that
<ogra_> or: ps ax|grep " /init"|grep -v grep
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ /system/bin/logcat -d
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<ogra_> no logging in the container
<davmor2> ogra_: hmm didn't the cgroup stuff land again?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/252.changes
<ogra_> there we go
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8410114/
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^
<ogra_> rsalveti, looks like your last android upload broke the display drivers
<ogra_> davmor2, you dont happen it have a krillin where you could cross check utopic on ?
<Mirv> cgroup landed in utopic afaik, but not in rtm (there's a line for rtm landing to be done later)
<Mirv> sil2100: how about that mir landing now, or will it be postponed until the image after the currently building one too?
<ogra_> Mirv, right, but not in 252
<Mirv> yeah, it's old news already
<davmor2> ogra_: I thought cgroups had landed in utopic :)  I can check after Lunch which has just been called
<ogra_> davmor2, right, but i dont think it is relevant for our issue
<ogra_> ricmm, do you have an idea why we would get http://paste.ubuntu.com/8410114/  ?
<ogra_> the android rebuild should only have a single line change (dropping the forced adbd start from init.rc)
<ogra_> but it seems like we got additional issues with it
<sil2100> Mirv: this image *should* be ok, so I think we can land Mir
<ogra_> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/185512365/android_20140902-2009-0ubuntu3_20140922-1903-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> lots more than just the init.rc change
<ogra_> sil2100, si i guess our issue lies somewhere inside that diff above
<ogra_> which makes the driver die with: E/qdmemalloc( 9259): unrecognized pixel format: 0x0
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8410114/
<cwayne> brendand ping
<ogra_> davmor2, could you try to downgrade (re-flash or however) to http://system-image.ubuntu.com/pool/device-e7561895515ac25e5747711c7b6e947ba39238b874b798290138304c639dbb94.tar.xz with 252 ?
<brendand> cwayne, hey - about silo 008 right?
<cwayne> brendand yea, just saw your comment on trello
<brendand> cwayne, that test doesn't work for me
<cwayne> brendand: did you flash 14.09-proposed-customized on a krillin?  i forgot to mention it had to be a krillin..
<brendand> cwayne, ah - customized is a special image
<brendand> cwayne, missed that part. ok i'll reflash and try again
<cwayne> brendand: that's step 1!
<cwayne> :)
<brendand> cwayne, well it's *part* of step 1 :)
<brendand> cwayne, anyway my bad. shouldn't take long to redo it
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs waiting for 252 to re-flash with the 251 device tarball
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 57 DONE (finished: 20140923 11:55) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/57.changes ===
<Mirv> sil2100: ok then, thanks for confirming
<ogra_> pete-woods, are you fixing the build errors in silo 007 at some point ? it is blocking a critical bugfix that needs to land before thu
<ogra_> (ubuntu 007 that is)
<ogra_> sigh ... k rolling back the device tarball doesnt seem to help :(
<ricmm> ogra_: hey
<ogra_> yo
<ricmm> whats the issue?
 * ricmm looks
<pete-woods> ogra_: I will reconfigure the silo with only the critical
<ogra_> ricmm, 252 doesnt boot anymore
 * ogra_ hugs pete-woods 
<ricmm> thats nice
<pete-woods> :)
<ricmm> is that on N4 ?
<pete-woods> ricmm: yep
<ogra_> ricmm, yeah ... i see lightdm respawn like crazy and u-s-c dies
<ricmm> well the E/qdmemalloc( 9259): unrecognized pixel format: 0x0 looks wrong
<ricmm> maybe a Mir landing?
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> nope
<ricmm> that changes pixel formats
<ogra_> we only had apparmor and gstreamer
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/252.changes
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi. can I please get silo 007 reconfigured? (https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-007-0-reconfigure/build?delay=0sec) thanks!
<ricmm> do you have a logcat diff from 251 ?
<ogra_> not really ... and flashing 251 takes me another hours over my slow line
 * ogra_ waits for davmor2 to return from lunch ... he is faster in testing/flashing 
<ricmm> ogra_: :)
<ricmm> this is agood excuse to charge my mako
 * ricmm plugs it to the 2A adap
<ogra_> ricmm, but i rolled back to the 251 device tarball ... which i would have expected to help :/
<ogra_> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/185512365/android_20140902-2009-0ubuntu3_20140922-1903-0ubuntu1.diff.gz has the android changes
<ogra_> seemingly papi changed as well as hybris
<ogra_> (along with the two line change that was the actual reason for the upload)
<ogra_> +libhybris (0.1.0+git20131207+e452e83-0ubuntu27) utopic; urgency=medium
<ogra_> +
<ogra_> +  * debian/rules: using hardening=-stackprotectorstrong as that's not
<ogra_> +    supported with gcc 4.7
<ogra_> that looked suspicious
<ogra_> (but then ... i cant boot with the tarball rolled back)
<ogra_> ricmm, oh, and http://paste.ubuntu.com/8410032/ might be interesting too
<ricmm> well yea
<ricmm> thats the other side of the logcat error
<ricmm> its failing to allocate due to the wrong pixelformat
<ogra_> hmm, so my hand-rolled-back device tarball doesnnt even get the container up
<ricmm> what I dont understand is where the wrong pixel format is coming from
<cjwatson> hardening=-stackprotectorstrong doesn't look especially suspicious; that amounts to "keep building as before with new dpkg-dev"
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, not sure how the armv6 android build copes with that :)
<cjwatson> ogra_: err, what?
<ogra_> the android container is armel ...
<ogra_> and v6
<cjwatson> ogra_: this *disables* stack-protector-strong (new in gcc-4.9), so that it can be built with older toolchains
<ogra_> it just pulls in the hybris binaries during build
<ricmm> it should have no impact, thats fine
<cjwatson> ogra_: the effect of hardening=-stackprotectorstrong is to go back to the compiler flags used by default with previous versions of dpkg-dev
<ricmm> ogra_: what about some permissions change on gralloc?
<ricmm> and/or apparmor rules for it
<ricmm> dev/gralloc
<ogra_> ricmm, well, we have a new apparmor in that change set
<ricmm> can you try and role back those rules
<cjwatson> ogra_: without that change the armv6 build would certainly fail!
<ogra_> well, first i need a working device again
<ogra_> cjwatson, right, but if it not fails, do we know what other defaults are there that could harm us ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: just diff the build logs
<jdstrand> is there anything in /var/log/syslog for apparmor?
<cjwatson> rather than trying to guess in advance
<jdstrand> also, what branch is this?
<jdstrand> utopic or rtm?
<ogra_> jdstrand, there is, but only the general session strartup noise when lightdm respawns endlessly
<ogra_> jdstrand, utopic
<ogra_> 252
<ogra_> jdstrand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8409857/
<jdstrand> are you able to adb shell in?
<jdstrand> what does /var/log/upstart/apparmor.log say?
<ogra_> just re-flashing a completetly bricked install here ...
<ogra_> i'll check afterwards
<ogra_> cjwatson, oh, btw, do you have any idea why these packages were dropped http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/252.changes ? (doesnt look like they could be a dep of any of the changed ones)
<ogra_> (and there is no meta upload or seed change either)
<davmor2> ogra_: right I'm back flashing krillin now
<sil2100> davmor2: ping!
<ogra_> davmor2, thanks
<davmor2> sil2100: what
<jdstrand> so, a) there was only one policy change for desktop that only allowed more access, not less. b) there were changes to the parser to make things more robust in the face of corrupt caches, not less, and, most importantly, c) there were changes to the script the upstart job uses to make things faster for cache loads and, most importantly, d) lightdm is not confined so if its job is started, none of the above should matter
<jdstrand> actually, there is only one most importanly, the last one :)
<ogra_> jdstrand, right, lightdm start ... u-s-c dies then and lightdm tries to respawn
<jdstrand> (yay for rewording as you type)
<sil2100> davmor2: so, I know we have utopic issues right now, but could you also take a look promotion-wise on #57 on krillin?
<mzanetti> sil2100: silo ubuntu/006 tested
<sil2100> RTM
<sil2100> mzanetti: excellent, publishing
<davmor2> sil2100: after I try this out on krillin yes
<cwayne> davmor2: sil2100: btw I might need to request a custom tarball test-pass today/tomorrow if that's ok
<sil2100> mzanetti: so, hmm... we don't have a free silo for RTM - let me prepare everything so that we don't forget about the RTM sync
<mzanetti> sil2100: one question: So there's still an earlier landing of unity8 which is already in utopic, but not yet in RTM because of a dependency not synced over
<sil2100> mzanetti: what dependency needs to get synced?
<davmor2> cwayne: aim it for tomorrow looking like chaos today ;)
<mzanetti> sil2100: unity7
<mzanetti> sil2100: silo rtm/004
<sil2100> cwayne: thanks for the info, ETA for that will be tomorrow I guess
<mzanetti> sil2100: when that is over, we still have rtm/006 to sync
<sil2100> mzanetti: could you poke someone to test unity7 on some RTM device?
<sil2100> So that we can land it ASAP
<mzanetti> sil2100: and then we need a new one for the stuff we currently have in ubuntu/006
<sil2100> mzanetti: and where is the earlier unity8 landing?
<mzanetti> rtm/006
<mzanetti> hmm... I can't find the row i the spreadsheet any more
<mzanetti> sil2100: seems the spreadsheet's row for rtm/006 has disappeared
<cjwatson> ogra_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-html5-theme/0.1.2+14.10.20140922.1-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> cjwatson, WOAH !
<mzanetti> sil2100: ah no... row 17
<ogra_> thanks !
<ogra_> thats unexpected :)
<sil2100> mzanetti: ok, then hm, maybe let's wait with publishing silo 006 then
<mzanetti> sil2100: works for me
<sil2100> mzanetti: since I'm afraid that otherwise we'll get confused :)
<mzanetti> sil2100: I think bregma will release unity7 soon. hopefully today
<cjwatson> ogra_: are you suspecting an undeclared dependency on binutils or something?
<cjwatson> I doubt dpkg-dev itself is part of anyone's boot chain :)
<davmor2> ogra_: right I'm flashed just waiting to see if it boots, not holding my breath on that one though ;)
<ogra_> cjwatson, no, i was just wondering why they are dropped at all ... and having a package depend on dpkg-dev feels so wrong :)
<cjwatson> well indeed
<davmor2> ogra_: what do you want me to check?
<bregma> mzanetti, the Unity 7 sync was waiting for an RTM silo last I heard
<ricmm> bear in mind that the pixel format is for some reason 0, that means the pf it tried to alocate with was either *wrong* or was made 0 when going over hybris
<ogra_> davmor2, well, actually only if it behaves any different to mako ... since they have different device tarballs
<ricmm> is it possible that the hybris flag is doing more than we think it is?
<mzanetti> bregma: I think its ready to be tested here: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-004
<ogra_> davmor2, to rule out the android side
<ogra_> ricmm, that was my suspicion ...
<ogra_> jdstrand, Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.sbin.rsyslogd ... only that in /var/log/upstart/apparmor.log (for each lightdm respawning it seems)
<bregma> hmm, does not show up in my ci-trani dash,
<ogra_> ricmm, but OTOH cjwatson sounded like i would be on the wrong track
<bregma> mzanetti, can you possibly test the Unity 7 sync?  I do not have a device
<cjwatson> ogra_: did you diff build logs?
<ogra_> cjwatson, not yet
<mzanetti> bregma: sure. is there anything I need to test in special?
<cjwatson> that should be the next step if you have any suspicions at all in this direction
<mzanetti> bregma: like a certain test plan, or things known to be fragile on unity7 landings?
<bregma> mzanetti, the only thing that counts is the schema
<cjwatson> argh, except that libhybris does not have verbose build logs!
<bregma> nothing else is actually used
<mzanetti> ok, there isn't much chance of breaking something else then
<mzanetti> bregma: ack. will execute unity8's test plan on it
<bregma> mzanetti, easiest test you will ever do
<mzanetti> :)
<jdstrand> ogra_: yep, that is normal
<ogra_> right, thought so
<cjwatson> how's it managing that?  it uses autoconf and automake ...
 * sil2100 goes for lunch
<jdstrand> one day, we should turn on the rsyslog profile by default, but not today
<cjwatson> (and launchpad-buildd exports V=1 which should cause all such builds to be verbose)
<cjwatson> ricmm,ogra_: anyway, hardening=-stackprotectorstrong has the effect of reverting to the basic stackprotector feature, i.e. -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4.  If you weren't doing anything special before then AFAIK that's what you got with older versions of dpkg-dev.
<cjwatson> I've just checked the code and it does nothing else.
<ogra_> cjwatson, right, but it indicates that the general defaults changed in 4.9 ...
<ogra_> perhaps hardening=-stackprotectorstrong isnt enough
<cjwatson> Not in 4.9
<cjwatson> GCC 4.9 introduced the -fstack-protector-strong option, which dpkg-dev (separately) started using.
<cjwatson> This wasn't a change in defaults in GCC 4.9.
<ogra_> ok
<cjwatson> Anyway, once you get to this kind of discussion, IME you're better off debugging directly ...
<cjwatson> Tends to turn into a wild goose chase otherwise.
<cjwatson> Also, libhybris isn't actually using GCC 4.9 to build (that being the entire reason it had to use hardening=-stackprotectorstrong in the first place), so any change in defaults in GCC 4.9 would be entirely irrelevant.
<ogra_> oh !
<cjwatson> Effectively libhybris is just unwinding http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/dpkg/dpkg.git/commit/scripts/Dpkg/Vendor/Debian.pm?id=f7e10180d3ead4f3187ab48557d8aee3bd85ea4a for itself.
 * ogra_ sees a lot of 
<ogra_> Sep 23 14:41:02 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  205.556874] init: ubuntu-espoo-service main process (6043) killed by ABRT signal
<ogra_> Sep 23 14:41:02 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  205.556935] init: ubuntu-espoo-service main process ended, respawning
<ogra_> and in /var/log/upstart/ubuntu-espoo-service.log there is ...
<ogra_> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::runtime_error'
<ogra_>   what():  org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NotSupported: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11
<ogra_> why would a system service try to start a session dbus ?
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: cprov | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<ogra_> cjwatson, ricmm, so davmor2 just confirmed that krillin has the issue too ... that rules out android i guess
<ogra_> (since on krillin there was no new android build)
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll redeploy the binsync now if anything
<Mirv> sil2100: ok.
<brendand> cwayne, looks fine. why not test cases for the other MMI codes?
<brendand> cwayne, that factory reset one is neato
<cwayne> brendand: just cause the landing itself is just enabling any, so as long as 1 works, that hook is working correctly
<cwayne> plus that was the shortest one :)
<cwayne> trainguards can I get an RTM silo for line 73 please :)
<ogra_> jdstrand, davmor2, so i rolled back all apparmor changes on 252 ... no change in behavior
<jdstrand> ok, thanks, I'm going to step away then
<davmor2> ogra_: yay that apparmor ruled out then \o/
<ogra_> customization hooks now
<davmor2> ogra_: what do the removed packages do?
<ogra_> davmor2, they shouldnt have any effect
<davmor2> ogra_: binutils in particular
<ogra_> lets see, i'll revert one by one now
<ogra_> sigh, that espoo service crashing is annoying
<ogra_> makes the logs pretty unreadable
<ogra_> ok, just for fun i installed dpkg-dev now
 * ogra_ reboots
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, so as per silo 003 I see the binsync still works ;p
<tsdgeos> cprov: do we you know where unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic runs? is it a VM or the phone?
<cprov> tsdgeos: I can find out, but suspect it's a vm
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> so the only thing i havent rolled back yet is gstreamer
<tsdgeos> cprov: ok, tx
<tsdgeos> cprov: it's so slow some of our 5seconds timed waits are starting to fail :D
<ogra_> (and lxc-android-config, but thats already in rtm and didnt break there)
 * ogra_ needs a break
<ogra_> oh, wow
<ogra_> my mako is melting
<cprov> tsdgeos: it's a vm
<davmor2> ogra_: wow both here
<tsdgeos> cprov: ok, thanks i'll try to make it more timing resstant then, tx
<cprov> tsdgeos: any idea why its performance is degrading ?
<tsdgeos> cprov: sure, we are making it load more things :D
<ogra_> ricmm, hmm ... 1101 root      20   0    8244   1624   1224 S  98.8  0.1   4:00.86 Binder_2
 * ogra_ doesnt get it 
<cprov> tsdgeos: well, yeah, but let us know if we can something about it.
<tsdgeos> cprov: it's fine know that i realized it's just because the vm is slow i can fix the tests
<brendand> jhodapp, silo 14 has been around for almost a week - did you finish testing it yet?
<jhodapp> brendand: that's not my landing, that's ycheng's
<brendand> jhodapp, is he supposed to test it?
<jhodapp> brendand: yeah, he should be...he's new to the silo process though so that's why it's been slow going
<brendand> seb128, how about that indicator-transfer landing?
<brendand> seb128, silo 10
<seb128> brendand: what about it?
<seb128> brendand: "make it happen"?
<davmor2> sil2100: right flashing rtm now
<sil2100> davmor2: \o/
<brendand> seb128, has it been tested?
<sil2100> davmor2: having fingers crossed
<seb128> brendand: it can't be tested, that's a launchpad side thing that is only going to happen once the package is in the distribution
<brendand> seb128, ah enable translations. in that case mark it as tested and qa sign off N/A
<seb128> brendand: ok
<seb128> brendand: done, should I publish it as well?
<brendand> seb128, no a member of the landing team will i believe
<brendand> sil2100, ^
<seb128> well, I can do it
 * seb128 clicks
<brendand> jdstrand, silo 007 is really old
<brendand> mzanetti, how about rtm silo 006?
<jdstrand> brendand: yes, I talked to Mirv and robru about it already. I wanted a particular fix before landing. that fix was uploaded to the ppa last night. we don't want to push apparmor without cwayne's landing
<brendand> jdstrand, which cwayne landing? the one about MMI codes that just went in, or the next one?
<jdstrand> brendand: the one about apparmor caching
<cwayne> brendand: the next one
<jdstrand> ogra_: you still have trouble with mako?
<mzanetti> brendand: still blocked on waiting for rtm silo 004
<brendand> mzanetti, we need bregma to do his bit then
<mzanetti> brendand: no, I already agreed with bregma that I'll test it for him
<mzanetti> brendand: have flashed it just now to my krillin and am starting with the test plan
<ogra_> jdstrand, not mako related, but yeah, everyone has a non booting device with 252
<jdstrand> ogra_: what kernel does it have?
<ogra_> jdstrand, should that matter ?
<jdstrand> it is not inconceivable-- apparmor changes landed in the kernels
<ogra_> jdstrand, but the new kernels didnt land in the image
<jdstrand> ok, good
<ogra_> jdstrand, and beyond that krillin still has the same device tarball and kernel from before
<ogra_> it must be on the rootfs side
<jdstrand> so
<jdstrand> if there was a gstreamer change, and you are seeing binder going haywire
<ogra_> i have rolled back everything but gstreamer from the 252 change set
<ogra_> doing that now
<jdstrand> right
<jdstrand> ogra_: also curious if you have any apparmor denials
<ogra_> none at all
<ogra_> i dont get that far :)
<jdstrand> gstreamer uploads are notorious for changes things and breaking under the policy
<jdstrand> changing*
<jdstrand> ah
<ogra_> lightdm starts ... apparmor does its normal log spam for session startup, lightdm respawns
<sil2100> huh, that would be strange that it would be caused by gstreamer, but I guess that can happen
<ogra_> unity-system-compositor dies
<jdstrand> weird
<ogra_> and on the android side there is a pixelformat error
<ogra_> ricmm was looking into that one ... but i havent heard from him yet
<ogra_> hmmmm
<ogra_> so where does that getreamer stuff even come from ?
<ogra_> i dont see a related upload
<ogra_> i mean, yes, i see a gstreamer upload but no -plugins-bad
<ogra_> ah, oh
<ogra_> there it is
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> and the former version of that same package FTBFS
<ogra_> (on armhf)
<ogra_> so i cant easily roll that back
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> ok, downgraded gstreamer
<davmor2> ogra_: roll the whole image back to 251 and add packages instead ;)
<mzanetti> brendand: bregma: rtm silo 4 tested.
<mzanetti> sil2100: ^
<ogra_> davmor2, i fear thats what i will have to do
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> thats stealing my day
 * ogra_ had tons of landings and other stuff planned today 
<bregma> mzanetti, thanks,
<ogra_> sigh ... and there goes another hour ... waiting for 251 to download
 * sil2100 can't unbrick his krillin
<ogra_> sil2100, on utopic ?
<sil2100> mzanetti: thanks!
<mzanetti> sil2100: flashing 56 and then dist-upgrading worked for me
<ogra_> mzanetti, ugh
<sil2100> ogra_: no, RTM, I have it broken since some time
<ogra_> "dist-upgrading"
<mzanetti> ogra_: ?
<ogra_> mzanetti, that will only get you wrong results when testing etc
<davmor2> sil2100: volume-up+power and then go into fast boot and then bootstrap it :)
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah, trying that since 30 minutes - it's not moving
<sil2100> davmor2: ubuntu-device-flash mentions that it downloaded the files, probably pushed them to the device and... it stays there doing nothing
<mzanetti> ogra_: can you elaborate on that please?
<ogra_> mzanetti, dist-upgrade might leave stuff around that you wouldnt have when doeing a s-i upgrade
<ogra_> migrations might not happen as they do in s-i etc
<mzanetti> hmm... interesting. can you give an example so I fully understand it
<ogra_> mzanetti, not of the top of my head ... but we had issues before where things behaved different
<ogra_> apt is fine for devel devices on which you dont test ... but for testing i wouldnt even make the image writable (and instead just remount,rw / for the time where i use *dpkg* for installing the packages ... and immediately make it ro again)
<barry> trainguards: looks like line 47 in the spreadsheet is a dupe, or a left over from landing in utopic.  line 46 is rtm and is currently getting cleaned.  should i just delete row 47, or is there some better way of cleaning that dupe up?
<sil2100> barry: hey, you can just delete the row
<barry> sil2100: cool, thanks
<sil2100> brendand, davmor2: do you guys want a QA sign-off on the unity7 rtm landing?
<lool> trainguards, I have an emergency fix to land
<ricmm> ogra_: any luck?
<ricmm> was having lunch
<lool> this is related to a broken landing from friday
<sil2100> brendand, davmor2: your call here, since I don't know how much of unity7 is used in our touch images - it was set to not requiring QA sign-off
<sil2100> lool: oh? What do you need to land and where?
<ogra_> ricmm, nope, i rolled back all packages but had no change
<ogra_> ricmm, trying the other way round now and will use 251 and install them one by one
<ricmm> weird
<lool> sil2100: utopic-proposed has a broken espoo-service since firday evening due to an erroenous silo publishing
<ogra_> ricmm, and krillin (which had no android update at all) exposes it too, so i think we can safely rule out android anyway
<lool> sil2100: basically comment said not to publish but it was published; it wasn't my silo but tvoss'; I published the corresponding custom tarball dependency back then, but I didn't update a config file in ubuntu-location-provider-here
<lool> so it respawns like crazy
<sil2100> Argh
<lool> I hadn't noticed because I had it changed locally and hadn't reflashed (only upgraded)
<lool> sil2100: it should just be utopic-proposed though
<sil2100> lool: ok, but it only got into utopic, right?
<sil2100> lool: let me see if we have a silo
<ogra_> ricmm, since we knoe the last gstreamer breaks unity8 tests (makes them hang hard) ... i start to suspect one of Laney's last gstreamer changes to be involved somehow
<lool> problem is that with some code consolidation, we now need to pass --bus system to espoo-service , otherwise it looks for a session bus and fails
<lool> sil2100: yes, utopic only for now
<lool> eventually this will all migrate to rtm, but in due time
<ricmm> ogra_: canyou get a logcat with 251
<ricmm> see ifthe pixel format 0x0 message is still there
<ogra_> ricmm, from inside the container, yes
<sil2100> lool: ok, we have a silo for that then, do you have a landing row in the spreadsheet with the merge fix?
<ricmm> with a working 251 I mean
<ogra_> ricmm, where would it go ? ... why would it be not there
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> yeah, will check
<lool> sil2100: no, I need to prepare it now
<ogra_> flashing over my 2MBit like is just time consuming
<sil2100> lool: ok, we'll have one silo free for you then, just ping me once it's ready :)
<ogra_> still downloading ...
<ricmm> ogra_: you should get satellite or something
<ogra_> ricmm, i was pondering that
<ricmm> there are some european providers that push up to 20 mbit
<ricmm> iirc
<davmor2> sil2100: I didn't even know the 2 were compatible :)
<ricmm> or 30
<ogra_> there is a pretty cheap offer
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> astra just started a cheap product
<ricmm> right
<sil2100> davmor2: what do you mean? Which two?
<sil2100> davmor2: ah
<sil2100> davmor2: this
<sil2100> davmor2: so there are some bits that are shared
<davmor2> sil2100: unity7 unity8
<sil2100> davmor2: I think some schema files or something
<ricmm> ogra_: 35 EUR
<davmor2> brendand: what do you think ^
<ricmm> pretty cheap!
<sil2100> davmor2: and an unity8 landing that's in the rtm queue needs this new unity7 files
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> ricmm, but unusable for hangouts ;)
<ogra_> to much latency
<ricmm> well, you can keep the dsl for that
<ricmm> :)
<ogra_> so it would only serve as a second
<ogra_> and is weather depending ...
<ogra_> (i have an 1.20m dish for TV ... and even that goes down in heavy rain)
<ricmm> still, for 20mbit for whenit really matters... its worth it
<ricmm> just get it and stop complaining
<ricmm> tell mike to pay it
<ricmm> ;)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> and my new tesla too !!11
<ricmm> :)
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs watching the ubuntu logo rotate in recovery 
<ogra_> so hypnotic
<ogra_> ... and never ending ...
<ogra_> *yawn*
<lool> sil2100: row 76
<ogra_> oh, rebooting \o/
<ogra_> aaand ... i have a spinner
<ogra_> looks good
<sil2100> lool: ACK
<ricmm> ogra_: great, get the logcat and lets see if the msg is there
<ogra_> one sec
<ricmm> just in case, to not chase red herrings :)
<ogra_> ricmm, well, logcat is full of compaints by mpdecision ... no graphics driver messages at all
<sil2100> lool: o/
<ogra_> so if it was there it scrolled out of the rinbuffer
<lool> thanks
<ricmm> ok
 * ogra_ starts with upgrading the gstreamer plugins now
 * ogra_ reboots and crosses fingers
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> spinner ...
<ogra_> now apparmor
<ricmm> ogra_: ?
<ogra_> ricmm, gstreamer didnt cause it ...
<ogra_> waiting for apparmor upgrade to finish
<ogra_> Setting up apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (1.2.26) ...
<ogra_> (may take a while)
<ogra_> ... and it doesnt lie :)
<ycheng> help needed to publis ubuntu-rtm landing-014
<sil2100> davmor2: how's testing RTM going?
<davmor2> sil2100: slowly
<sil2100> davmor2: any big things so far?
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<davmor2> sil2100: not yet but there are a lot of tests left
<ogra_> finally apparmor upgrade is done ...
<ogra_> rebooting
<davmor2> sil2100, dbarth_: issue number one.  Added twitter account and I'm still waiting for the Accounts page to finish loading, stab online accounts repeatedly to see if that helps
<ogra_> sigh, ok
<ricmm> ??
<ogra_> no breakage with apparmor upgraded either
<ricmm> mm
<ogra_> i dont get tthat
<ycheng> fginther: help need to publish ubuntu-rtm/landing-014
<ogra_> customization hooks dont break it either
<fginther> ycheng, publishing and landings are performed by the trainguards. trainguards, please see ycheng's request ^
<ricmm> ogra_: did you fire a 253 just to check?
<ricmm> maybe the build did something funny
<davmor2> ogra_: remove binutils I still think it is the removed stuff that is breaking the universe, just cause it isn't meant to doesn't mean it isn't :)
<ricmm> like that one time the order of installs broke Mir
<ogra_> davmor2, binutils would only harm you if you compile something
<cjwatson> davmor2: which is all well and good to say but we would need to know why
<ogra_> (and any of the other stuff as well ... or if you want to handle packaging)
<ycheng> trainguards, help need to publish ubuntu-rtm/landing-014
<ogra_> but for your entertainment, i just upgraded the html5 stuff and removed them all
<ogra_> lets see ... rebooting
<ogra_> aaaand ... there is the spinner
<ogra_> so i replaced everything but lxc-android-config
<ogra_> (which is already in rtm and doesnt break anything there)
<ogra_> SIGH !
<ogra_> what a wasted day
<ricmm> so again
<ricmm> wheres the build diff of the image
<ycheng> fginther: should there be a irc nick call trainguards ? it's not there !?
<ogra_> ricmm, "build" diff ?
<sil2100> ycheng: trainguards is an ailas all trainguards are being pinged on
<davmor2> ycheng: it's a trigger for the people on guard
<sil2100> ycheng: what's up? :)
<ogra_> ricmm, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/252.changes is all i can give you
<ricmm> ogra_: is there a logfor theactual image build?
<ricmm> I remember we saw one once when the order of packages affected the Mir alternatives
<ogra_> sure, but how would that help you ?
<ycheng> sil2100: help need to publish ubuntu-rtm/landing-014
<fginther> ycheng, no, there is no irc nick for that, it's just used as an IRC marker
<davmor2> ycheng: the camera app hasn't been marked as tested by the dev so qa won't look at it till it is
<ogra_> ricmm, i thought that was fixed via hardcoding
<ricmm> yea, but there might be other stuff we dont know about
<ricmm> just an idea, considering you already exhausted bi-directional bisecting of the packages...
<ogra_> ricmm, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/utopic/ubuntu-touch/
<sil2100> ycheng: what's wrong? Let me take a look
<ycheng> sil2100: mark in colume K ? sorry it's my first time to....
<ycheng> sil2100: line 33
<sil2100> ycheng: ok, do you have write access to the spreadsheet?
<ycheng> sil2100: negative
<ricmm> ogra_: I think its there
<ricmm> check the last working image
<ricmm> there is a /root/80-enable-libhybris.chroot: 3: /root/80-enable-libhybris.chroot: dpkg-architecture: not found running here
<ricmm> I: making libhybris the default alternatives for _egl_conf
<ricmm> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for _egl_conf
<ricmm> whereas the working one has:
<ricmm> I: making libhybris the default alternatives for arm-linux-gnueabihf_egl_conf
<ricmm> update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libhybris-egl/ld.so.conf to provide /etc/ld.so.conf.d/arm-linux-gnueabihf_EGL.conf (arm-linux-gnueabihf_egl_conf) in manual mode
<ricmm> whats 80-enable-libhybris.chroot ?
<ogra_> /root/80-enable-libhybris.chroot: 3: /root/80-enable-libhybris.chroot: dpkg-architecture: not found
<ogra_> I: making libhybris the default alternatives for _egl_conf
<ogra_> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for _egl_conf
<ogra_> bah
<ricmm> you are too slow
<ogra_> you beat me
<ricmm> lol
<ogra_> heh
<ricmm> better to keepthe DSL
<sil2100> ycheng: ok, let me give that to you then - but I'll anyway mark it as ready for you
<ricmm> otherwise youwill beslower
<ricmm> !
<ogra_> lol
<ricmm> my keyboard is dying on me
<sil2100> ycheng: what image did you test it on?
<ycheng> sil2100: rtm image installed about 8 hours ago
<cjwatson> oho.  dpkg-architecture is absolutely the wrong thing to use there
<ricmm> so yes, this could point to Mir trying to use the wrong EGL impl to decide the available pixel formats
<ycheng> sil2100: I leave the phone in the office and now I am home
<ricmm> and then pushing aninvalid value to gralloc
<cjwatson> that should be dpkg --print-architecture, probably
<cjwatson> actually no
<cjwatson> livecd-rootfs should be calculating DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH at build time and substituting it into those scripts
<ycheng> sil2100: does this channel works 24hours ? in such case I can work tomorrow day time. (I am +8)
<cjwatson> ogra_: want me to fix this?
<ogra_> cjwatson, yes please
<ogra_> though i'd like to know why it starts to cause issues all of a sudden
<sil2100> ycheng: yeah, but now worries, I'll take care of it after my meeting now
<ricmm> its just failing to parse the arch I guess
<ricmm> ogra_: well it wasnt running before
<cjwatson> ogra_: because dpkg-architecture is a build-time tool, and is in dpkg-dev
<cjwatson> which is no longer in the image
<ricmm> ohhh
<ricmm> go figure
<ycheng> sil2100: thanks
<ogra_> oh !
<ogra_> lovely !
 * ogra_ puts all the blame on slangasek then 
<ogra_> :D
<dbarth_> davmor2: is that new? network issues? which image?
<slangasek> it wasn't my fault that someone was using it without a declared dependency ;)
<ogra_> yeah, i wasnt serious :)
<ogra_> thanks for revealing the bug :)
<sil2100> hah
<cjwatson> ogra_: is there an open bug for all this which I should close?
<ogra_> nope
<cjwatson> ok
<sil2100> ogra_: me and slangasek were just discussing the ubuntu-html5-theme landing that's related ;)
<ogra_> heh
<slangasek> yes, I was just discussing how to break the rtm image too!
<slangasek> er, I mean get it landed
<ogra_> haha
<davmor2> dbarth_: latest rtm on krillin, no idea everything seemed to work as expected but it wouldn't return to accounts.  in the end the phone timed out and the account was never created, worked fine the second time though
<davmor2> dbarth_: image 57
<slangasek> sil2100: I'm getting strange failed-build mails from some of the silos; not packages that I've uploaded, and it doesn't seem like I'm receiving enough of them to account for all the package build failures in all silos (or maybe it is?) - do you know why this is?
<slangasek> sil2100: maybe I'm actually receiving notifications for all build failures in all silos...
<ogra_> you should
<ogra_> we all do
<ogra_> (you will learn to love tvoss for (ab)using silos for test builds :P )
<jhodapp> sil2100, what happened here? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-011-1-build/32/console
<sil2100> slangasek: hm, not sure, but maybe indeed you are receiving all the FTBFS e-mails then
<sil2100> jhodapp: let me look
<seb128> sil2100, do you understand the issue with http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-010 ?
<sil2100> jhodapp: ugh
<slangasek> sil2100: right, ogra_ says we receive them all... I guess people are generally better than expected about making sure their software is buildable before it goes to silo :-)
<slangasek> and I'll filter off these mails - thanks
<sil2100> seb128: ah, ok, so this was a bug that snuck into CI Train that got fixed, but packages that got built in previously have this problem... all that's needed to fix that is a watch_only build and re-publish
<seb128> sil2100, can you do that?
<sil2100> jhodapp: ok, now THIS looks broken, but it looks like something happened in the jenkins machine
<sil2100> seb128: sure :)
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> No worries, clicking and publishing
<sil2100> davmor2: progress report please!
<ogra_> progress is going forward
<sil2100> Good news then
<sil2100> Better forward than backward
<ogra_> that would be regress :)
<jhodapp> sil2100, Jenkins passed it for the CI build...why did it fail on the rtm branch?
<cjwatson> ogra_,ricmm,davmor2: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/2.244
<sil2100> jhodapp: I guess there might have been something singular, let's rebuild
<jhodapp> ok
 * ogra_ hugs cjwatson 
<ricmm> cjwatson: awesome, thanks
<sil2100> jhodapp: because this log just shows that there was something completely broken, with the log file showing corrupted stuff
<ricmm> ogra_: fire off another one!
<ogra_> ricmm, needs to land first
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks :)
<ricmm> ogra_: dput
<dbarth_> davmor2: it feels like a network issue, but i'll try cutting network in the middle to reproduce
<ogra_> ricmm, 1h or so
 * sil2100 waits for it to migrate
<ricmm> scp to the archive machines
<ricmm> release
<ogra_> the binaries ?
<ogra_> heh
<ricmm> ;)
<sil2100> ricmm and his barbaric methods ;)
<davmor2> dbarth_: the setup seemed to finish it is just the return to accounts that didn't happen I'll have a dig through the logs after and see if anything shows up
<jhodapp> sil2100, ok
<jhodapp> sil2100, it also showed specific compile errors, but it shouldn't have
<sil2100> Yeah, if it happens again we'll have to take a look at what's up with the jenkins machine
<Mirv> ycheng-afk: I'm usually available around noon in your utc+8 timezone
<dbarth_> davmor2: ok, send me the logs if you see something weird
<davmor2> dbarth_: will do
<kgunn> sil2100: you guys viewing this as a blocker
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1371454
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371454 in Media Hub "unity8.indicators.tests.test_indicators.IndicatorExistsTestCase.test_indicator_exists hangs on mako #245 #246" [Critical,New]
<Mirv> bfiller: note the unapproved branch https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/release-18-09-2014/+merge/235149
<bfiller> Mirv: arg, let me fix
<cwayne> trainguards can I get an RTM silo for line 72?
<bfiller> Mirv: done
<sil2100> cwayne: lucky you! We have one silo free
<cwayne> sil2100: :D
<Mirv> bfiller: thanks
<Mirv> yeah, just freed one :)
<bzoltan> Mirv: Is it possible to merge the landing branch to the UITK trunk today?
<lool> trainguards, testing completed on silo 20 with urgent fix for espoo service respawn in utopic; ok to publish?
<sil2100> lool: yes, please! We might have that in the next utopic image then
<lool> I've tested by tailing the log and seeing the respawns were gone, then that it was working at its best in osmtouch; I based testing on #250 due to stability of latest images
<lool> publishing
<AlbertA2> trainguards: can I get a silo for line 63?
<cjwatson> lool: don't attempt an image build yet though
<lool> cjwatson: ack; I dont need one
<sil2100> AlbertA2: on it!
<brendand> dobey, you know the Delta app doesn't install right? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/pay-service
<sil2100> AlbertA2: so, I cannot normally assign a silo for you sadly.. silo ubuntu 006 has already platform-api locked
<sil2100> AlbertA2: that platform-api landing will land soon though
<AlbertA2> sil2100: np, I'll wait
<dobey> brendand: i just noticed that now on staging yes. i'm not sure why it's failing yet. it doesn't need to install to verify the jsoncpp fix though, and is not caused by jsoncpp
<AlbertA2> sil2100: for line 35, I see it didn't get into the QA queue can it be added manually? This is the one you had to rebuilt in the PPA
<sil2100> AlbertA2: hm, it's probably because the status is 'failed' - let me rebuild with watch_only and fix it up, it'll appear in the queue then
<AlbertA2> sil2100: ok thanks!
<sil2100> I was sure it was ok :|
<sil2100> It seems the button didn't get pressed correctly
 * sil2100 blames his fingers
<ogra_> bad button !
<sil2100> AlbertA2: sorry for that!
<AlbertA2> sil2100: np it's all a black box to me...:)
<brendand> dobey, yes it's an existing issue
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv told me that the Ubuntu silo9 will not land to Utopic because of the freeze. I wonder what will no happen with the landing branch. How and when it can be merged to the UITK trunk. I could start the next landing already.
<sil2100> bzoltan: yeah... I think we would have to ask for an exception for that ;/
<Mirv> sil2100: and I told bzoltan we can m&c before the release pocket migration, since the release is now already in rtm
<sil2100> Mirv: hm, right, makes sense
<Mirv> sil2100: my thinking was that the focus is currently on rtm, and trunk can easily reflect that while beta freeze lasts for two more days
<sil2100> bzoltan: ok, so as Mirv mentioned, it should be ok to m&c already
<popey> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Mirv> bzoltan: trunk is now up-to-date
<Mirv> popey: the bi-daily chrome/firefox/hangouts fuuu?
<popey> yes
<brendand> dobey, for the test cases, do i need to be able to reset my account on staging?
<popey> who maintains the youtube scope?
<brendand> dobey, so that it clears my purchase history and cards?
<cwayne> popey: pete-woods
<popey> pete-woods: youtube scope asks for access to my youtube account via online accounts, but I have two google accounts on my device. It asks about the "wrong" one (my canonical one)
<dobey> brendand: to be able to purchase things that have already been purchased, yes
<dobey> brendand: you will have to ask in #u1-internal to have your purchases reset on staging for your account, to accomplish that
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  Thank you!
<cjwatson> ogra_:  livecd-rootfs | 2.244   | utopic           | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el
<cjwatson> new build probably worthwhile
<dobey> brendand: however, simply deleting the account in system settings, and then searching again after about 30 seconds in the scope, should show the price instead (assuming the package is not installed)
<ogra_> cjwatson, yep, after the meeting
<cjwatson> ogra_: want me to kick it now then?
<ogra_> cjwatson, oh, that would be great !
<cjwatson> ogra_: done
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: Ursinha | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<ogra_> cjwatson, thanks
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch here
<jhodapp> sil2100, still failed to build again
<brendand> dobey, are there any other paid apps for testing?
<jhodapp> sil2100, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-011-1-build/33/console
<sil2100> jhodapp: hm, let me check that after the meeting
<jhodapp> k
<pete-woods> popey: yeah, I could well believe that happens. could you log a bug against unity-scopes-shell + unity-scopes-api saying. "hey, let me choose an account to use!"
<popey> yes
<popey> done bug 1373019 pete-woods
<ubot5> bug 1373019 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "Youtube scope won't let me choose google account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1373019
<ogra_> sil2100, RTM image triggered
<pete-woods> popey: thanks!
<sil2100> ogra_: \o/
<sil2100> ogra_: btw. I think I already asked that, but probably forgot... who besides you has the powa to promote images?
<ogra_> sil2100, everyone in the cdimage team
<ogra_> sil2100, but it isnt documented well and my promote.sh script doesnt cope with the new "all arches go out of sync wrt version numbers" changes
<sil2100> jhodapp: looking into that now
<ogra_> so currently its all manual (one promotion for each image)
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks
<jhodapp> sil2100, hmm, I'm getting the same build error locally now when trying to build on the latest rtm image
<jhodapp> sil2100, must be a valid issue then, let me see about fixing it
<rsalveti> ogra_: 252 didn't even had the new android still :-)
<sil2100> jhodapp: ok, but anyway I'm a bit worried seeing the log there from CI Train itself, as it's looking a bit bad
<ogra_> rsalveti, it had once new android
<ogra_> not the latest, yeah
<sil2100> jhodapp: but for the actual failure yes, it might be the case
<ogra_> *one new
<rsalveti> ogra_: saw https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/phablet-tools-fix-edge-intro/+merge/235440  is already approved, it seems you pinged me right after I went to bed, so all good :-)
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 58 building (started: 20140923 16:35) ===
<jhodapp> sil2100, ok so maybe 2 problems
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, and i didnt even get to land it (wanted to do that yesterday, but nobody approved it)
<robru> sil2100: why did you land your branch without fixing any of the issues I raised?
<rsalveti> ogra_: it seems you had a lot of fun finding the issue with dpkg-dev
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah :) eynjoy the backlog :)
<ogra_> i could write a small novel now
<sil2100> robru: so, I mentioned that to slangasek already, the changes for adding tests is now in a separate branch - the reason is that the changes required to enable proper testing are quite big and risky, which would require additional re-testing
<rsalveti> :-)
<robru> sil2100: landing untested stuff isn't risky?
<sil2100> robru: so there is a follow-up merge that's currently worked on, but will be in mergable state soon
<sil2100> robru: it's tested manually
<rsalveti> cjwatson: hey, quick question, wanted to sync latest livecd-rootfs into rtm, but noticed http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk/revision/956
<rsalveti> cjwatson: would that cause any issue as rtm still got an older software-properties package?
<robru> sil2100: manual tests don't catch regressions on trunk. if code doesn't have test coverage, it's untested by definition.
<ogra_> rsalveti, it should be synced soon (software-properties)
<rsalveti> ogra_: do we have someone taking care of that?
<ogra_> i thought colin was handling that
<ogra_> (if not, it probably makes sense to push it into an rtm silo)
<sil2100> robru: it will be covered by tests
<cjwatson> rsalveti: quite possibly.  I'd handed over software-properties to mvo to sort out but that may still need work
<cjwatson> rsalveti: I have to go, can we save this for tomorrow?
<robru> sil2100: yes, please finish the tests soon.
<sil2100> robru: the branch is uploaded but still work in progress, I'm ripping out some bigger bits from the big build blob
<rsalveti> cjwatson: sure
<cjwatson> rsalveti,ogra_: (RTM silo 17, in progress)
<Ursinha> sil2100: I think what I missed the most was an explanation in the MP on why that was approved even with robru's remarks
<ogra_> awesome
<Ursinha> sil2100: I understand there are cases and cases, but you know, communication is a pita, so the more information the better :)
<sil2100> Ursinha: yeah, sorry about that, it's easy to miss things out when there is a lot on one's head, wasn't my intention
<Ursinha> sil2100: I'm sure it wasn't
<Ursinha> sil2100: I know it's hard to change habits, you've been working almost by yourself on that code so it's hard to change the mindset to communicate everything because there are other people that care :)
<ogra_> Ursinha, just subscribe to the branch and you get a wonderful stream oddf email spam ;)
<ogra_> *of
<Ursinha> ogra_: heh, I am subscribed to that branch so I get all MP emails :) I'm talking about other kinds of change
<sil2100> sergiusens, rsalveti: hey! How does the 'land first in ubuntu-rtm' approach work for you so far?
<bfiller> robru: I need silos for lines 54, 75, and 80 when any become available
<sergiusens> sil2100: fine; we just need to not let anyone land the other way around anymore ;-)
<sil2100> ;)
<bfiller> robru, sil2100: actually now need silos for lines 54, 75, 80 and 81 when you can :)
<ogra_> Ursinha, *winds* of change (might be smelly though) ?
<dobey> brendand: tvstalker and tabugame i think, "evil app" too if it's still there
<robru> bfiller: ok got you silo utopic 9 to start, still going though
<robru> bfiller: utopic 14 as well
<bfiller> robru: thanks!
<plars> ogra_: I did just see it have to retry waiting for the session locally with mako+rtm, so maybe there's still a little bit of a delay there?
<plars> + adb-shell sudo -iu phablet env '|grep' UPSTART_SESSION=unix
<plars> ADB_RC=1
<plars> + '[' 0 -lt 5 ']'
<plars> + loopcnt=1
<plars> + echo 'Retry [1/5] after 60 seconds...'
<ogra_> trainguards, please a silo for line 84
<ogra_> plars, cant be
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome. only one silo left, I guess to be fair I'll give it to ogra...
<plars> ogra_: proof? ^
<plars> :)
<ogra_> plars, hmm, i wonder if it behaves different on your server with multiple devices attached
<ogra_> i definitely ran scripts here to test that
<plars> ogra_: this is at home with a single device attached
<jhodapp> sil2100, do you know if tvoss' changes for media-hub, dbus-cpp and qtubuntu-media have landed in the rtm branch? It seems like it hasn't, which would cause these build errors
<plars> ogra_: besides, we're grepping for something in the environment of the session on the device itself, nothing to do with the host system
<sil2100> jhodapp: hah, so... regarding that:
<ogra_> plars, no, but adb protocol races or some such
<ogra_> plars, i definitely dont see that here ... i wonder how that can be
<plars> ogra_: I don't think so, we would have seen an error from adb in that case rather than just ADB_RC=1
<ogra_> plars, is that with a proper "adb wait-for-device" ?
<brendand> dobey, there's another pre-existing bug about the progress bar continuing to say in progress after cancelling
<robru> ogra_: trying to assign your silo, just gotta wait a bit for one to free up (it's freeing right now, just slow)
<ogra_> plars, a simple while loop that calls the above and "adb shell env |grep ... " is definitely not giving me such stuff
<ogra_> robru, k, no worries
<cwayne> you can free rtm/008 by publishing it :) it's an isolated bug fix so shouldn't need qa signoff
<ogra_> plars, in any case please drop the sudo (if possible everywhere over time)
<ogra_> the shell you get in is already one sudo and two bash wrappings :)
<sil2100> jhodapp: we reverted the media-hub landing for RTM because it was causing a nasty bug in unity8 autopilot tests, causing the tests to hang
<ogra_> no need to add another one
<sil2100> jhodapp: so sadly, that code needs to get fixed first for it to be reuploaded
<dobey> brendand: the fix for that is in rtm silo 6
<jhodapp> sil2100, oh that one, I thought kgunn just showed that it was due to a libgstreamer update?
<plars> ogra_: worse, it's after a wait-for-device and an extra sleep 60 that's been in there for ages
<ogra_> plars, i dont get that ... is your adb startup hacked on the device somehow
<plars> ogra_: I have several things I'm looking at around the ci scripts today, so I'll have lots of opportunity to try to reproduce it
<sil2100> jhodapp: it might be gstreamer, but the truth is that gstreamer upload was really really old - and I think we even now confirmed that it was the dbus-cpp upload coming with media-hub that caused that regression
<jhodapp> sil2100, ah interesting, ok
<sil2100> jhodapp: since our image with just media-hub and qtubuntu-media reverted still had the issue, since the dbus-cpp revert didn't make it in time
<jhodapp> sil2100, well I'll modify my MR then to use the old media-hub function prototypes
<sil2100> jhodapp: if it's fixed in the next image then we'll know that it were the dbus-cpp changes at fault
<ogra_> plars, right, but it is technically not possible ... especially not after a 60sec sleep, something must slow your lightdm down really massively to even get into that state
<jhodapp> sil2100, ok, is tvoss aware of this?
<plars> ogra_: this is calling a tool called adb-shell which is just a wrapper for adb that runs the command over adb, echos $? on the device, and grabs that return value to send back
<sil2100> jhodapp: sorry for that... sadly tvoss is on holidays so we couldn't easily resolve this ;/
<ogra_> plars, there is a minor possibility of a race that probably has a window of halfg a second
<jhodapp> sil2100, it's ok, know when he's back?
<sil2100> jhodapp: in two weeks :(
<jhodapp> sil2100, oh man
<kgunn> jhodapp: what will it mean ?
<ogra_> plars, sure, but the device only starts adbd once the session is ready ... you would have to have a session startup time of more than a minute if your 60sec sleep still shows it ... thats impossible
<sil2100> jhodapp: we tried poking mandel for help
<jhodapp> kgunn, it means we won't get mpris support unless someone fixes that
<kgunn> eeeewwwww
<plars> ogra_: I don't disagree, I'm just telling you what I saw
<kgunn> jhodapp: and we need that for the sound panel to control audio right ?
<jhodapp> indeed
<sil2100> The revert was supposed to be temporary, but it seems we don't have anyone knowing the coode to fix that
<ogra_> plars, right, i dont understand how you can see that :) ... i saw it in the logs too
<jhodapp> sil2100, yep, we need to spread the dbus-cpp knowledge for sure...it's been a repeated pain point
<plars> ogra_: shared hallucination then? :)
<sil2100> kgunn, jhodapp: if you could find someone that knows dbus-cpp and how to use it to work on this, we would love having this fixed
<ogra_> plars, adbd is "start on started lightdm" ... the first thing that does is fire up init whichh populated the variable
<ogra_> *populates
<kgunn> sil2100: not sure anyone does...but...let me see if a mir guy could try....couple of days beats 2 weeks
<ogra_> plars, the chances that you kick in between lightdm and the session startup (which cant be more than 1sec) are extremely low ... there must be something really wrong
<kgunn> sil2100: since mir guys might be use to tvoss-style :)
<ogra_> plars, how did you work around the edges into issue ?
<ogra_> probably that or the wizard get in the way or some such
<kgunn> jhodapp: can you help in terms of an isolated test case ?....like do we know how dbus-cpp is gettingin this state ?
<plars> ogra_: by calling: adb shell "sudo dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.        Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.   Set string:com.canonical.unity.AccountsService string:demo-edges variant:       boolean:false"
<kgunn> something other than "run unity8 test" (or at least shorter)
<ogra_> yeah, thats correct
<plars> (ignore whitespace breakage by cut/paste)
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> tvoss-style, heh ;)
<ogra_> (i'm just landing the final bit for the fix btw)
<plars> ogra_: cool
<kgunn> sil2100: like kung fu...monkey style, tiger style....tvoss style
<jhodapp> kgunn, not yet, I haven't had any time to look into this at all yet
<jhodapp> kgunn, dbus-cpp is a bear
<ogra_> plars, hmm, now that we talk about that ... i'm not actually sure the wizard uses the same session var as we have later in the session ...
<kgunn> jhodapp: sil2100 ...ok, sounds like we still need to wait and confirm anyway ?
<ogra_> plars, can you try with the wizard already disabled
<jhodapp> kgunn, yes we do
<kgunn> may or may not be dbus-cpp
<plars> ogra_: what do you mean?
<ogra_> plars, do you see it in every run on every boot or only in the frst one ?
<plars> ogra_: the error I posted earlier?
<ogra_> it could indeed be that if the wizard is started the env is different
<plars> ogra_: that was just the first boot so far, haven't looked deeper into it yet
<robru> ogra_: ok you got utopic 20
<ogra_> so that might allow you to access the device befor the var is populated
 * ogra_ hugs robru 
<ogra_> plars, right, the wizard might be the issue here
<robru> ogra_: you're welcome!
<plars> ogra_: is it enough to disable the wizard though, or does it need to reboot between?
<ogra_> plars, thats the only explanation i have ... as i said, in a normmal boot it is technically not possible to connect
<plars> ogra_: I think we'd need to throw in an extra reboot
<ogra_> ... before the var is populated
<ogra_> plars, no, it shoudl be fine after the wizard was disabled and the normal session started
<robru> brb, breakfast
<plars> ogra_: but the normal session isn't restarted after you run phablet-config to disable the wizard I don't think. iirc it just touches a file or something
<jhodapp> sil2100, can you ping me after you've confirmed that the next image is ok?
<ogra_> plars, oh !
<jhodapp> sil2100, we'll make sure to find someone to look into it once dbus-cpp is confirmed
<ogra_> plars, yeah, then we mmiss one reboot here
<sil2100> jhodapp: sure, we'll know once smoketesting starts (and the image finishes building)
<ogra_> silly bot
<jhodapp> sil2100, cool, thanks
<jhodapp> sil2100, ok trying another build
<sil2100> jhodapp: just remember! The revert was only in the archive, so if you release trunk then those changes need to get back
<jhodapp> sil2100, I don't quite follow, can you explain that?
<sil2100> jhodapp: so... we reverted the media-hub, qtubuntu-media and dbus-cpp packages in the archive, so the archive doesn't have the 'broken' ones anymore - but we didn't commit the revert to trunk
<sil2100> jhodapp: so trunk still has the dbus-cpp related changes
<sil2100> jhodapp: this means that if anyone releases media-hub (some new release) it will re-introduce the reverted changes
<jhodapp> sil2100, right exactly...so when we do release it we'll just need to update qtubuntu-media again
<pmcgowan> is it safe to upgrade yet?
<sil2100> jhodapp: yes
<jhodapp> sil2100, yeah ok
<sil2100> jhodapp: and make sure that the issue is fixed
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 58 DONE (finished: 20140923 17:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/58.changes ===
<ogra_> sil2100, hmmm
<ogra_> i see the lib ... but i dont see dbus-cpp
<sil2100> ogra_: the lib was what was upgraded with the landing
<ogra_> hah
<ogra_> my own package cheated me :PP
 * ogra_ saw dbus-property-service in the same landing 
<ogra_> and i was somehow reading dbus-cpp :P
<plars> ogra_: I did try taking out the sudo -iu phablet on the second run, and it all worked perfectly this time. It could just be really rare
<plars> and I just got (un)lucky
<ogra_> plars, well, the sudo might add some extra weirdness
<sil2100> ;p
<plars> ogra_: perhaps. I'll remove the sudo at least for now, but I'd like to do some more testing before removing the check altogether
<ogra_> plars, it is already like inception of shells :) you just added one more layer
<plars> yep
<ogra_> yeah, keep the check
<ogra_> especially for the fiirst boot where the wizard might give us even a wrong value for that var
<ogra_> subsequent boots should theoretically be fine though
<plars> ogra_: iirc we only do the retry loop twice, and they are only for the provisioning step, not the other boots
<ogra_> ah, cool
<pmcgowan> ogra_, are images all fixed?
<pmcgowan> I mean booting ok
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i havent seen utopic finish
<pmcgowan> ok
<davmor2> sil2100: so there is definite flakiness in the video scope other than that I'm fairly happy I'm going to dig into the flaky video scope now anf the twitter account issue so I wouldn't promote this image but it is about [---] this far from being a good un :)
<ogra_> plars, ^^^
<sil2100> davmor2: uh
<ogra_> plars, if you want to try the edges-intro fix
<sil2100> davmor2: so no +1 on this one? What are the blocking issues? The video scope and twitter account?
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-020
<ogra_> twitter .. tsk ... just tell them to use telegram
<davmor2> sil2100: video scope is a definite twitter may just of been a network glitch or something but I'll need to look into it to know
<sil2100> davmor2: do we need thostr or pstolowski regarding the video scope then?
<sil2100> I wonder who we can ping regarding those
<elopio> fginther: could you review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-clock-app/xvfb_and_qml_tests/+merge/235682
<sil2100> davmor2: if you could fill in bugs for those then it would be awesome
<davmor2> sil2100: yeap let me have a quick dig into the twitter issue but I can file one for the video scope as that is a definite issue
<sil2100> davmor2: how did these issues slip to the image?
<sil2100> Did we have any scope related landings?
<davmor2> sil2100: no but it could be media-hub and the revert that have broken it, doesn't seem to effect music scope only video
<davmor2> sil2100: it may also have something to do with the scope login on youtube maybe too many moving targets and we only test one at a time probably
<sil2100> davmor2: could you pass on that info to ToyKeeper? And ask her to perform similar checks on the new image that finished building? (#58)
<davmor2> sil2100: will do
<rsalveti> ogra_: are we still building one image for utopic?
<ogra_> rsalveti, if it didnt fail ... let me check
<rsalveti> seems it failed to build
<rsalveti> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/utopic/ubuntu-touch/
<ogra_> rsalveti, right, i'm not sure if that was a test build for stgrabers livecd-rootfs changes thopugh
<rsalveti> oh, right, could be
<ogra_> (since it uses the PPA)
<ogra_> but cjwatson said he had triggered an image
<rsalveti> but then it means we didn't trigger one for utopic
<ogra_> irritating
<ogra_> i'll trigger one :/
<rsalveti> alright, thanks
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> isotracker says its re-building
<rsalveti> weird
<davmor2> ogra_, sil2100: do either of you happen to know the project to file against for the video scope?
<ogra_> no idea, sorry
<cjwatson> ogra_: I triggered it for utopic, but I think it got stuck behind a test build or something
<cjwatson> ogra_: I had to go out for a thing at school so couldn't chase it
<ogra_> cjwatson, right, the tracker doesnt like to let me stop the request though
<davmor2> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-mediascanner/+bug/1373067
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1373067 in Unity Media Scanner Scope "Videos Scope is very flaky" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks :)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<balloons> fginther, ping
<robru> we got 6 free RTM silos, anybody ready for one?
<balloons> plars, ping
<plars> balloons: hi
<balloons> plars, hey, so wanted to chat about something, as you look at dashboard results probably more than anyone :)
<balloons> do you think this problem occurs often? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1369990
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1369990 in Ubuntu Clock App "Apps failing to start in some autopilot tests" [Undecided,New]
<plars> balloons: yeah, we've talked about it on the call before. I think that's the same as the one ogra_ was trying to fix with the latest build right?
<plars> ogra_: or is that different from the unity8 stuff?
<plars> it does seem to still happen in the latest mako rtm though, so perhaps not :(
<balloons> plars, well I mention it as I think I'd like to see the autopilot launches tweaked to all for these long starts
<balloons> plars, that said, the fact it takes so long should also be measured and debugged
<plars> balloons: we don't call autopilot directly
<balloons> plars, ohh right, you are through phablet-test-run
<balloons> but regardless, it calls it
<balloons> plars, so in order for CI to change nevertheless you would need phablet-test-run to support it. That's good to file away
<balloons> ahh indeed you can pass it now, I thought you could
<robru> jdstrand: you tested apparmor in rtm?
<jdstrand> robru: yep
<robru> jdstrand: and the thing you were waiting for landed?
<jdstrand> robru: I am talking to cwayne and rsalveti about it now
<robru> jdstrand: oh ok. let me know when that's sorted and then I'll publish
<jdstrand> robru: ok, we decided to not wait on the kernel. cwayne and I have coordinated. I am doing the landing now
<jhodapp> robru, rtm silo 11 is ready for publishing
<dobey> trainguards: can we get an rtm silo for line 22 in the spreadsheet?
<jhodapp> robru, it then needs a sync to utopic
<dobey> although i hope the sync:20 isn't wrong now
<jhodapp> robru, ping
<robru> jhodapp: hey sorry one sec
<robru> dobey: don't sync:20 it's wrong
<dobey> robru: i didn't. it's been there for like a week :-/
<robru> dobey: is it just unit scope click?
<robru> dobey: ok you got silo rtm5 please build (or tell me if there's any other packages necessary)
<dobey> robru: unity-scope-click yes
<dobey> robru: oh, i have to run a build rule for package syncs to rtm now? i thought i wasn't supposed to do that?
<robru> dobey: what is this i dont even
<robru> jhodapp: you got utopic 13, please build
<jhodapp> robru, thanks
<robru> jhodapp: but don't build until after it migrates in rtm
<jhodapp> robru, ah ok
<dobey> robru: huh?
<robru> dobey: since when did anything ever happen automatically? of course you have to trigger a build job to make anything happen in the train?
<dobey> robru: since when last time i did that for a sync to rtm, and you told me i don't need to do that
<robru> dobey: maybe it was a special case and I took care of it for you or something. you always have to trigger a build to make anything happen
<davmor2> ogra_: it's your fault
<davmor2> ogra_: plug your phone into the pc, phablet-shell into it try and turn the on
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<robru> jhodapp: ok you can build now
<jhodapp> robru, cool
<ogra_> balloons, plars, the bug is somewhere between gstreamer, media-hub and dbus-cpp (teh one that makes the AP tests fail)
<sergiusens> robru: can I get something for that ^ ?
<robru> sergiusens: ok you got rtm7
<sergiusens> ty
 * sergiusens waits for the magic to happen
<robru> sergiusens: you mean, the magical moment when you click the build button?
<sergiusens> robru: the magical moment the spreadhseet and the dashboard sync up and reflect what you told me ;-)
<robru> sergiusens: you can click the build button in the dashboard as soon as I tell you. no need to wait for that stuff
<sergiusens> robru: yeah, it wasn't showing up, took 20 seconds more ;-)
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 253 building (started: 20140923 21:30) ===
<ogra_> finally ...
<ogra_> (not the silo, the image indeed :) )
<popey> ogra_: should i flash back to 251? (I stupidly updated to 252)
<robru> bfiller: hmm, ubuntu-keyboard wasn't actually in the release pocket yet, not sure why citrain reported it prematurely. hopefully freeing the silo doesn't stop the publication
<bfiller> robru: hope not, sorry I saw merge and clean and hit the button
<robru> bfiller: yeah not your fault, no worries
<robru> bfiller: looks like it's ok
<robru> bfiller: ok you got rtm8, please build
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 253 DONE (finished: 20140923 23:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/253.changes ===
 * popey wonders if 253 is wise to update to
<ahayzen> popey, you just volunteered as the guinea pig ;)
<popey> heh, it would seem that way
<popey> well, it boots
<popey> GO GO GO 253
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> deploy!
<popey> SHIP IT!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-24
<ahayzen> popey, works for me as well :) \o/
<popey> \o/
<robru> that's odd...
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 254 building (started: 20140924 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 59 building (started: 20140924 03:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 254 DONE (finished: 20140924 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/254.changes ===
<ToyKeeper> AlbertA: Whenever you're around, it looks like silo rtm/landing-009 (media hub) needs more attention.  After installing it, I can't get *any* videos to play.
<AlbertA> ToyKeeper: which image #?
<ToyKeeper> AlbertA: Krillin rtm 58.
<ToyKeeper> 59 is still building.
<AlbertA> ToyKeeper: ok I tried earlier in the day with #56....I'll check again...
<ToyKeeper> AlbertA: Fortunately, it's a relatively quick thing to test.  I haven't tried it on 56 though...  seems like something big must have changed since then.
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 59 DONE (finished: 20140924 04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/59.changes ===
<ToyKeeper> Hah, speaking of which...
 * Mirv updates
<AlbertA> ToyKeeper: yeap something changed...I can't get it to play videos with landing-009 either...
<AlbertA> with #59 rtm
<AlbertA> ToyKeeper: this may be it....I'll check it tomorrow...http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/57.changes
<brendand> dbarth, good morning
<seb128> fginther, hey, do you know what's going on with CI on merge requests? e.g https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/4858/console
<seb128> + adb-shell sudo -iu phablet env '|grep' UPSTART_SESSION=unix
<seb128> initctl: unable to determine sessions
<seb128> Failed on 'adb-shell sudo -iu phablet env |grep UPSTART_SESSION=unix' after 5 retries
<seb128> + exit 1
<ogra_> seb128, looks like image 252
<seb128> ogra_, are the devices in the CI pool bricked or something?
<ogra_> (which couldnt start lightdm due to a wrong alterneative in the image)
<seb128> is anyone working on restoring service?
<ogra_> sorry, i dont know
<seb128> ogra_, do you know if the calendar app is supposed to still be there on rtm krillin?
<seb128> ogra_, it went away from my dash since at least r58
<seb128> still not there with 59 this morning
<ogra_> right, it was removed
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> how do I turn off alarms for events that got synced from my google calendar?
<ogra_> ask mgmt :P
<seb128> I don't want the phone to ring at 3am because there is some stuff from the ue calendar
<seb128> srly?
<seb128> who decided on that?
<ogra_> i think the plan is to have it back, we're all moaning
<seb128> was it discussed somewhere?
<seb128> well
<seb128> I don't care much what they do, but we need a way to be able to turn off alarms
<seb128> that's ridiculous
<ogra_> it definitely is
<brendand> ogra_, if we're going to pull out everything that isn't of best quality...
<brendand> ;)
<sil2100> We were as much frustrated as you seb128 ;/
<brendand> seb128, i think calendar might still be in the store - it should be anyway
<brendand> no reason for it not to be
<brendand> yep it is
<seb128> brendand, the dash search doesn't find it
<ogra_> the store search should though
<seb128> brendand, also the phone should be able to edit alarms it creates without having to install a 3rd party app from the store
<ogra_> ++
<brendand> seb128, oh i definitely agree
<seb128> ogra_, right, that UI is confusing, it lists a store icon but when clicking on it it wipes the search filter
<brendand> seb128, just trying to help :)
<seb128> brendand, thanks ;-)
<ogra_> seb128, haha, talk to design :)
<ogra_> (i fully agree)
<brendand> seb128, wipes the search filter?
<seb128> brendand, go to the dash, tap the search icon, type "calendar", click on the store entry, it opens the store without filter
<brendand> seb128, not for me here on RTM. are you on utopic?
<ogra_> it wipes the entry
<seb128> it should keep the "calendar"
<seb128> since that's the context you are in/come from
<ogra_> if you type "c" again it will show up in the list though
<ogra_> but yeah, thats surely a design bug
<ogra_> hmm, did anyone upgrade to 59 yet ?
<brendand> seb128, but are you using RTM?
 * ogra_ wonders if apparmor just takes long or if the device hangs :/
<seb128> brendand, yeah, rtm 59 on krillin
<seb128> ogra_, I did
<ogra_> ok, then there is hope
<ogra_> 3min so far here
<seb128> ogra_, I though it might bring my calendar back after it went away in 58 :p
<brendand> seb128, strange. me too
<seb128> ogra_, yeah, I though it bricked my device first
<seb128> it stayed on the bq logo for ages
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> I even powered the device down and tried again
<seb128> then I moved to IRC and when I looked at the phone next it was on the unity lock
<ogra_> the fixes for pre-generated apparmor profiles in custom tarballs is still pending
<seb128> brendand, do you go on the app lens, click that icon, type calendar, pick "store" in the dash and it opens the dash with a search on" calendar" active/only the calendar apps listed?
<ogra_> yay, finally
<ogra_> 5mins ...
<ogra_> wow
<mzanetti> what does this message exactly mean? "Migration: One package at least is not available at the destination"
<seb128> brendand, for me it it sends me to the click scope but without any active search
<seb128> mzanetti, that one of the packages in the silo didn't migrate out of proposed
<ogra_> mzanetti, "its not landed yet"
<ogra_> mzanetti, it could just say "wait ..."
<mzanetti> is there manual interaction required?
<mzanetti> ogra_: right... because it says like this for >12h now
<ogra_> but it sounds more geeky that way
<brendand> seb128, yeah, app lens -> click search -> type calendar -> see a big orange icon for the store with text 'search for calendar in store' -> click the big orange icon -> check the search field
<sil2100> mzanetti: which silo is it?
<ogra_> mzanetti, aha, that sounds like it got stuck in proposed
<mzanetti> sil2100: rtm/004
<sil2100> mzanetti: normally it's a normal thing to see, as it means the package is migrating still
<brendand> seb128, and you're saying at that point the search field is empty?
<sil2100> mzanetti: will look at it after the meeting
<mzanetti> sil2100: cool, thanks
<seb128> brendand, correct
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/ubuntu-rtm/update_excuses.html
<ogra_> mzanetti, ^^^^^
<seb128> brendand, the search entry is not even displayed, it sends me on the click lens like if I had swipped to it
<mzanetti> interesting
<seb128> brendand, showing all the icons, starting with riddling, dekko, etc
<Mirv> it's popey's fuuuu time
<ogra_> mzanetti, is that yours ?
<popey> hehe
<mzanetti> ogra_: sort of... its bregma's but unity8 landings depend on it
<ogra_> mzanetti, i have the strong suspicion unity7 isnt in rtm ... at least not with all its deps
<mzanetti> ogra_: we need unity-schemas. that is in rtm, but we need this update to it
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/unity
<seb128> unity is in rtm
<ogra_> seb128, but not all of its deps it seems
<ogra_> see the excuses page above
<seb128> well, that would be weird, the previous version wouldn't have migrated out of proposed then
<seb128> or is that a case of binary copy from utopic where utopic has some newer shlibs or something?
 * seb128 tries in a pbuilder
<ogra_> seb128, i think it was an initial binary copy
<ogra_> to fulfill deps for ubuntu-touch, but nothing else
<seb128> ogra_, mzanetti, so yeah, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/unity-greeter
<seb128> it's not in rtm
<seb128> I guess the initial rtm creation didn't go through britney to check installability
<seb128> same for the scope
<ogra_> cjwatson, could we get that in ^^^ ?
<seb128> those probably need to be imported to the rtm
<ogra_> seb128, FYI, there is no human intervention needed for your test issue from above, a re-run automatically flashes the latest image
<ogra_> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/4868/console should be fine again
<seb128> ogra_, k, since when is the fixed image up, because we were still getting errors some hours ago
<seb128> nobody put changes up since the u.s went to sleep though
<ogra_> there were two imaes with fix already
<seb128> weird
<seb128> let's see if the next run works then
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> or let me just do a retry on one of the mps
<cjwatson> seb128: well, it didn't have to go through britney, but indeed there's a known bug in the derive-distribution script that I only found out about weeks too late - specifically, it doesn't follow the "extra" seed
<cjwatson> ogra_: I'll work on it
<cjwatson> I guess it's easiest to just copy those and find out what the next layer of complaints is :)
<cjwatson> first layer copied
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: vila | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks
<ogra_> cjwatson, i assume you synced lifecd-rootfs into rtm too yesterday ?
<ogra_> stephanes changes are in utopic, i think we want them in rtm too
<cjwatson> OK, that looks like it was sufficient
<cjwatson> ogra_: you assume wrongly, rtm is a massive hassle
<cjwatson> ogra_: I can't sync it because a previous change is blocked on rtm silo 17, which is blocked on mvo reviewing my changes
<ogra_> oh, hmm
<cjwatson> oh, maybe not blocked, apparently I have mail :)
<ogra_> mvo, cjwatson, btw, doesnt python-apt already know what distro it is on from sources.list ? (as bad as relying on system-image-cli but at least self contained)
<cjwatson> ogra_: copied/pasted into mail
<ogra_> cool !
<ogra_> thanks :)
 * ogra_ has never written mail via IRC before :)
<mzanetti> ogra_: so do you know how we should proceed with the unity issue?
<ogra_> mzanetti, see above, cjwatson solved it for you
<cjwatson> mzanetti: it's already done
<cjwatson> mzanetti: 10:07 -queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Silos: ubuntu-rtm/landing-004 (bregma) Migration: All packages are in destination. You can Merge and Clean now. (unity)
<mzanetti> ah. wasn't sure if that conversation was about that...
<sil2100> mzanetti: it's solved now :)
<mzanetti> thanks cjwatson
<mzanetti> awesomes
 * mzanetti goes for moar silo testing
<mzanetti> ah, do we even need the merge-and-clean? I suspect there isn't an rtm branch to merge to then
<cjwatson> you need something or else the silo remains in use forever.
<mzanetti> sil2100: should I check the ONLY_FREE_SILO box?
<cjwatson> I think the merge bit is a no-op for sync silos but I'm not current on this.
<sil2100> mzanetti: no no, just press a normal publish
<sil2100> I mean, m&c
<mzanetti> ok
<sil2100> mzanetti: since there are no merges assigned to the landing, the free silo will just free the silo, but register it as 'landed'
<mzanetti> ack. done
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi. could I get silo 007 reconfigured please? (dropping one of the MRs) https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-007-0-reconfigure/build?delay=0sec
<Mirv> pete-woods: sure
<Mirv> pete-woods: done
<pete-woods> thanks!
<davmor2> sil2100: 46 has videos \o/ let me add some local ones to be sure they show up now
<sil2100> davmor2: uh
<davmor2> sil2100: interestingly brendand still has videos on 59 after signing in
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, but we still don't know if it was the issue you saw on 57
<davmor2> sil2100: so it seems completely random
<sil2100> jibel: you also had issues with video scopes on your krillin RTM, right?
<jibel> sil2100, yes, it's completely empty
<brendand> jibel, davmor2 - you're both crazy
<jibel> brendand, ?
<sil2100> davmor2: do you think the issue yo usaw on 47 was the same that you saw on 57?
<davmor2> sil2100: no I think that was the api change issue
<brendand> jibel, are you running -proposed on RTM?
<mzanetti> sil2100: I'm afraid I need your help again
<mzanetti> sil2100: trying to test silo rtm/006, I notice that the packages version in the silo are lower then the ones already one the phone
<jibel> brendand, no, 14.09
<mzanetti> sil2100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8416939/
<brendand> jibel, i mean are you running the promoted image?
<jibel> brendand, I'm running ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09 #1
<jibel> brendand, with all updates applied
<brendand> jibel, ah ok
<brendand> davmor2, see ^
<brendand> davmor2, so it's not a regression
<brendand> davmor2, so stop wasting your time! :P
<davmor2> brendand: yes it is it might of been one of the update that caused it :P
<brendand> davmor2, to the scopes you mean?
<davmor2> brendand: could be that the youtube scope is a click package
<brendand> davmor2, ahhh yes
<sil2100> mzanetti: hey! Let me take a look
<brendand> mystery solved
<sil2100> davmor2, brendand, jibel: so, the suspect is the youtube scope itself, hm?
<brendand> sil2100, jibel has a different issue to davmor2
<davmor2> let me see what happens if there is an update
<brendand> sil2100, jibel is affected by the scope issue from last week
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Ah
<brendand> sil2100, davmor2 is just crazy :)
<sil2100> Right, as he's only running promoted, which didn't have the API bits
<brendand> sil2100, exactly!
<sil2100> I know! But that crazy dude iz blocking promotionzzz!
<brendand> sil2100, but he'll still get the new broken youtube scope
<brendand> davmor2, yeah get outa the way!
<mzanetti> sil2100: mystery solved. I messed up. sorry for the noise
<brendand> sil2100, #44 was promoted right?
<sil2100> mzanetti: it looks like you're trying to test it on the wrong device/distro
<brendand> sil2100, just to make sure
<mzanetti> sil2100: exactly
<sil2100> mzanetti: ok, good that it's all cleared up!
<sil2100> brendand: yeah, I'm sure it was that... I need to prepare a document for that for quick access
<sil2100> brendand: since now promoted images have their own image number
<ogra_> seb128, would you mind reviewing (and top-approving) https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/ubuntu-system-settings/system-settings-fix-devmode-page-refresh/+merge/235778 ?
<seb128> ogra_, sure
<ogra_> cool, thanks !
<davmor2> sil2100, brendand: so on 46 if I update the youtube scope everything breaks but that is expected, I'll now install 48 which has the fix and see what happens there
<brendand> dbarth_, are you going to unblock us on silo 12? we'd like to land it for you
<sil2100> davmor2: ok
<dbarth_> brendand: yes, i was updating my phone to rtm, now i can test the branch on that release
<davmor2> sil2100, brendand: so on 48 I get videos and I can login in and still get videos,  So now I'm going to start bisecting till I get to an image that doesn't for me have videos
<brendand> davmor2, i'm nearly sure you won't reproduce it
<sil2100> davmor2: ACK! Thanks, I guess we're getting close...
<brendand> davmor2, you might as well go straight to 59
 * sil2100 prepares his PROMOTEIT stamp
<brendand> davmor2, but probably better to be safe than sorry
 * Mirv keeps on dputting to wrong PPA:s, preparing 3 different Qt PPA:s...
<Mirv> multi-tasking is meant for computers, not humans
<davmor2> brendand, sil2100: so on 59 fresh install everything seems to be working just doing a reboot to confirm
<nik90> sil2100: Is there any thing blocking silo-001 rtm from being QA-tested and published? I need it for the clock user location detection. It is already in utopic and missing in rtm.
<sil2100> nik90: the author of the silo didn't set it to tested yet
<sil2100> So we assume it wasn't tested for RTM by the lander
<nik90> sil2100: ah, since tvoss is on vacation, can anyone else take that up?
<Mirv> maybe QA could consider starting its testing?
<Mirv> as the functionality is quite needed
<sil2100> That, or we poke kgunn to see if he has anyone that could take care of it
<sil2100> QA doesn't look kindly to testing without it being tested by the lander first :)
<nik90> hehe
 * ogra_ hugs Laney 
<mzanetti> sil2100: again me... the problem now is, that unity8-private depends on unity-schemas >= 7.3.1+14.10.20140915, however, 7.3.1+14.10.20140915~rtm is to be installed. is there some easy way to fix this or do I need to chage the depends?
<sil2100> mzanetti: hm, damn
<sil2100> Ok, so it seems the reversioning bit us here
<ogra_> a bit
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> mzanetti: let me think of an easy way to get out of this situation
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> back in 5 mins
<ogra_> sil2100, while you think ... line 74 :)
 * sil2100 is unable to do 2 things at once, sorry
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> k
<sil2100> That's why when I'm breathing, I don't think
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> geez, that must be hard
<sil2100> I know...
<sil2100> heh
<ogra_> always a blue face when reading things
<davmor2> brendand: the local media fix did that land in 59?
<ogra_> :)
<Mirv> ogra_: landing-009
 * ogra_ hugs Mirv 
<Mirv> or, soon
<Mirv> (conflicts with 001)
<Mirv> now 009, ignored conflicts
<Mirv> ogra_: so ken has a landing but I guess he only built it for now and can rebuild when his day starts
<ogra_> Mirv, yeah, ken wrote he wants it for design feedabck
<ogra_> i'll wait with the final bits til he is up and i can ask him
<ogra_> as long as it lands before tomorrow evening i'm fine i think
<brendand> davmor2, which local media fix?
<brendand> Mirv, nik90 - we're reluctant to do that because it circumvents the process
<brendand> Mirv, nik90 - we already had an incident in the past where doing that bit us
<davmor2> brendand: you were on about it in the incident reports,  I'm wondering if the lack of displaying local media was causing a race issue on the video scope,  In 59 I see local videos and youtube, in 57 I saw no local video and I wonder if that was what was blocking the vidoes being displayed in the youtube scope
<Mirv> brendand: ok then. I agree it's a bit same than with me being put to upstream someone else's Qt patches, also with bad experience and "not going to do again" :)
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> davmor2: so you're basically saying that it's fixed on 59?
<davmor2> sil2100: yeap but it is definitely flakey in 57, first boot there were videos, rebooted and it is blank
<davmor2> before I rebooted I added local videos
<sil2100> mzanetti: so, sadly there doesn't seem to be one perfect easy solution here ;/ I guess it will be best if we change the deps... but this will bite use back later, so let me check one more thing
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, so maybe we could take 59 as a promotion candidate?
<davmor2> sil2100: reboot again and now there is video
<sil2100> davmor2: or do you think 57 is good enough?
<davmor2> sil2100: I'll re flash 59 and run the same tests there
<brendand> Mirv, by the time it's been marked tested we can be reasonably sure it's the right version etc and that any dependencies have landed too
<sil2100> davmor2: 59 has some more things in it, such as the new mir etc.
<davmor2> sil2100: so if 59 doesn't break videos then I can promotion test that and we can look at promoting that
<sil2100> davmor2: sounds like a plan :)
<sil2100> bfiller: hey!
<brendand> ooh a new silo
<dbarth> brendand: sorry, i'm still fighting with adb devices since i moved to image #59
<dbarth> brendand: if you want to tackle silo 12 i could mark it tested to unblock; just that i haven't physically been able to verify on an rtm device yet
<brendand> dbarth, let me know any problems you're having
<brendand> dbarth, we should be able to fix them
<dbarth> essentially adb devices says there is nothing at the other end of the cable...
<dbarth> i'm in developer mode, pin code enabled; rebooted; and updated my 14.04 desktop to latest phablet-tools packages
<brendand> dbarth, what does adb kill-server && adb start-server do?
<dbarth> been there, done that unfortunately :/
<dbarth> still no device
<brendand> dbarth, but does it output anything?
<dbarth> yes: daemon started successfully
<dbarth> i can see another device (running utopic) with adb
<brendand> dbarth, hmm that's not good
<dbarth> just not my rtm one
<dbarth> yeah, i can't think why it's this way
<dbarth> the device shows up as a mass storage one, here no probs
<dbarth> and i added the update to get the dev ids in adb and adb+mtp mode, according to the changelog in
<dbarth> libmtp
<dbarth> so i'm banging my head on the wall right now ;)
<brendand> dbarth, in the terminal app 'android-gadget-server status adb'
<brendand> dbarth, in the terminal app 'android-gadget-service status adb'
<brendand> second one
<dbarth> ah
<dbarth> yeah, haven't thought about the terminal
<dbarth> let me try
<dbarth> adb disabled
<dbarth> that explains
<dbarth> ok enabled now
<dbarth> gosh, adb devices still doesn't want to see it
<dbarth> should we move to #ubuntu-touch?
<mzanetti> sil2100: any outcome?
<sil2100> mzanetti: so, we have two possibilitie
<sil2100> s
<sil2100> mzanetti: we can either re-release unity7 with the proper version to RTM
<sil2100> mzanetti: or you would have to modify the deps, but you would need to change that on both sides
<mzanetti> sil2100: define "on both sides". like doing a version bump in unity7?
<mzanetti> sil2100: we had that at first, but bregma didn't want that. so I guess if re-releasing it without ~rtm is possible, that would be the easiest
<sil2100> mzanetti: ok, but you would have to make sure that the re-release at least works properly - could you do that? If yes, I'll prepare a sync of unity7
<mzanetti> sil2100: sure
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<sil2100> mzanetti: I'll assign a separate silo for that since I don't want to change the already existing sources in your silo
<mzanetti> sil2100: thanks
<mzanetti> sil2100: I guess that'll take an hour until ready for testing. if yes, I'd go for a run before
<jdstrand> ogra_: fyi, cwayne told me that the pregenerated apparmor in custom landed already. not sure why it wasn't used, didn't work, something else
<ogra_> jdstrand, well, it definitely didnt in todays rtm upgrade
<ogra_> my post OTA boot took 5min
<cwayne> the tarball itself needs to get past qa
<cwayne> that has the apparmor profiles/clicks included
<ogra_> though i also have about 30 extra click packages installed
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> so it didnt land yet :)
<cwayne> well, the rootfs bits did, but yeah :)
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, seems the spreadsheet lost my corrsponding rtm line for line 67
<sil2100> mzanetti: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-002 <- the unity packages are there already (I mean, they should)
<sergiusens> Mirv: was this an accident? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-007-1-build/43/
<ogra_> (i had added both)
<sil2100> ogra_: uh, was that a line for the sync? Was that assigned?
<mzanetti> sil2100: ah, awesome
<sil2100> mzanetti: make sure those install well on ubuntu-rtm phones
<ogra_> sil2100, not assigned, i wanted to test the utopic silo first
<mzanetti> yep
<ogra_> i left it in "MP not ready" state
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, let me re-add it, I noticed some problems with the spreadsheets
<sil2100> ogra_: you want a silo for that now?
<Mirv> sergiusens: yes, sorry, doing watch only build now. I assigned a silo and kicked wrong silo to build.
<ogra_> sil2100, well, not sure if i step on kenvandines toes ... theoretically yes ... practically he has a sileo with u-s-s too (but that says it is for design tests)
<sil2100> hm, too bad Ken will be only around later
<seb128> hum, some CI run still fail with "I: Unlock failed" errors :-/
<seb128> sil2100, what about u-s-s?
<ogra_> sil2100, well, if i can trust his comment ...
<ogra_> sil2100, "Fixes several bugs in the update panel, for now this silo is to get design feedback" ... not sure if he wants to block all u-s-s fixes til design reacts
<seb128> fginther, hey, do you know about "I: Unlock failed" CI errors?
<seb128> ogra_, what's the issue?
<ogra_> seb128, that i'm not sure if i shoudl land my silo or not
<seb128> ogra_, you shouldn't
<ogra_> right
<seb128> is that your devmode change?
<ogra_> then i'll wait
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> come on, that has been up for like some hours
<ogra_> utopic silo is tested and done
<seb128> we have like 5 other fixes in the queue
<seb128> we batch changes
<ogra_> erm
<seb128> your fix is not a line stop one
<cwayne> jdstrand: FWIW i've verified that our fix works on first boot (with the -customized channel) :)
<seb128> there is no reason it needs to land now hijachking other fixes that are pending as well
<ogra_> sil2100, did you click publish on my silo now ?
 * ogra_ definitely didnt 
 * sil2100 did
<ogra_> seb128, it looks like someone just pushed it into utopic
<ogra_> ouch
<sil2100> It was marked as ready
<seb128> ogra_, that's fine, but please just get in line with your fixes
<ogra_> well, we were talking about it here
<seb128> we do landing several time a week and we always have a bunch of changes to batch
<ogra_> seb128, ok, next time then, sorry for that
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> thanks for the fix though ;-)
<sil2100> Well, it was marked as ready when I asked about assigning an RTM silo for you, so it was before the discussions here
<seb128> sil2100, don't worry, landing it is fine
<ogra_> well, it was one of my critical bugs to be fixed by tomorrow :)
<seb128> it's just a bit wastefull
<sergiusens> Mirv: np, just wanted to know if I needed to take action
<seb128> usually when we do a landing we included all approved/pending changes
<sil2100> Sorry about that, but good to hear I didn't break the world ;)
<seb128> include*
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, sorry for marking it ready pre-maturely
<seb128> ogra_, btw I fail to see how that one was so high importance, compared to other bugs we have
<ogra_> seb128, so should i just leave it alone now and wait for you guys to include it in an rtm landing or should i go forward with rtm
<seb128> it's only a control in a panel
<seb128> ogra_, your call, we are going to do a rtm landing soon, including other fixes
<ogra_> it was critical, rtm-14 tagged and has a milestone for tomorrow
<seb128> ogra_, I would spare work by just waiting for things to be batched
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> as long as it doesnt get forgotten
<seb128> ogra_, seems our triagers are out of touch with reality
<ogra_> well, it is security relevant
<ogra_> tomorrow is deadline
<seb128> ogra_, having no way to edit events is fine, but having a settings control displayed wrong is a stopper, go figure
<ogra_> hahahahahaha
<ogra_> +1
<sergiusens> sil2100: Mirv can I get an rtm silo for 69? seems everything for rtm above this line is for utopic or not ready yet
<Mirv> sergiusens: done, rtm 010
 * sergiusens waits for the dashboard to reflect the assignment
<sergiusens> ty
<sil2100> davmor2: are you proceeding with promotion-wise testing already?
<davmor2> sil2100: yeap I'm testing 59, I got caught up in an issue I see with evernote account so I'm just working through that, and then I'll get back on track, but 5 reboots and I have videos still so I'm happy that, that part seems to be working
<seb128> sil2100, shouldn't the fact that you can't turn off event reminders be a promotion blocker?
<sil2100> seb128: QA would have to decide on that, since the reason why it's like that right now is by higher-up decision
<seb128> sil2100, well, higher-up decision doesn't mean we can screw users and not care
<seb128> they should be taken accountable for their decisions as well
<fginther> seb128, that's related to the code to unlock the display, now that you point it out, I see lots of failures
<seb128> fginther, is that a known issue/being worked on? like half of the settings CI run hit it
<seb128> who should be pinged? mterry?
<seb128> sil2100, oh, speaking of higher-up, pmcgowan just joined ;-)
<sil2100> hah ;)
<sil2100> pmcgowan: hey!
<seb128> pmcgowan, hey
<pmcgowan> hi guys
<fginther> seb128, let me look first, we may need get help from mterry as well
<sil2100> pmcgowan: so, we wanted to maybe bring up the discussion of calendar-app being removed again
<mterry> seb128, fginther: was about to ask what's up, but I guess I'll wait for fginther then  :)
<seb128> pmcgowan, can we consider the fact that you can't turn off even reminders as a promotion blocker?
<seb128> pmcgowan, my google calendar synced up a 3am even and I can't turn off sound ringing anymore since r58
<sil2100> pmcgowan: since it seems that without it people can no longer turn off their event reminders without installing an 3rd party app (i.e. calendar-app)
<pmcgowan> seb128, you mean you cant dismiss the notification for the events?
<pmcgowan> or you cant control them via calendar
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: Ursinha | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<seb128> pmcgowan, no, I can't delete the even before going to bed so I'm not going to be waken up at 3am when I want to sleep
<seb128> pmcgowan, we don't have a calendar anymore
<seb128> pmcgowan, seems it was decided to drop calendar from the image
<pmcgowan> seb128, right, thats true reluctantly
<pmcgowan> seb128, trying to make sure I understand, is it manual control of the events lost due to no calendar app, or are the alarms not able to be dismissed
<seb128> pmcgowan, you can dismiss the alarm, I just don't want to be waken up at 3am to dismiss the alarm then
<seb128> I want to delete that event I don't about and have a normal night
<pmcgowan> seb128, why wouldnt you control that through the web interface for gcal
<seb128> pmcgowan, because I was not somewhere with online access
 * pmcgowan senses seb wants calendar back
<sil2100> Everyone wants calendar back ;)
<seb128> pmcgowan, no, I want a way to delete events when offline
<pmcgowan> lol
 * sil2100 wants the calendar back personally
<pmcgowan> I will take it up with the parties involved
<seb128> pmcgowan, but yeah, having a calendar would be nice as well
<mzanetti> sil2100: confirming that silo rtm/2 installs fine and that silo rtm/6 installs fine on top of it
<seb128> pmcgowan, but it's mind boggling that we have events synced and then no way to edit them/dismiss an alarm
<pmcgowan> sil2100, I would say it should not block promotion, anyone doign an update will still have calendar
<pmcgowan> seb128, right I see that
<seb128> pmcgowan, no they don't
<sil2100> mzanetti: excellent - you didn't notice anything broken due to that unity7 installed?
<seb128> pmcgowan, the calendar was taken off with the 58 update
<sil2100> mzanetti: (want us to be completely sure, since it's a binary copy)
<mzanetti> sil2100: let me run a test plan. bbiab
<pmcgowan> seb128, but upgrade will not remove it
<seb128> pmcgowan, it does
<sil2100> mzanetti: well, a quick test might be enough :)
<pmcgowan> seb128, huh?
<seb128> pmcgowan, it was part of the base image and is not, so it vanished
<pmcgowan> ah
<sil2100> mzanetti: (since I want to push it without QA singning-off)
<pmcgowan> seb128, ok I got it
<mzanetti> sil2100: works for me.
<mzanetti> indicators, apps, all look fine
<sil2100> mzanetti: ok, publishing then
<sil2100> (by principle it is the same thing as what we already have in the archive)
<mzanetti> yeah... awesome. so I'm proceeding with testing silo rtm/6 now
<mzanetti> hopefully we'll manage to work down the unity8 queue a bit today :)
<rsalveti> cjwatson: hey, ping for software-properties (from yesterday)
<rsalveti> cjwatson: saw you got a silo for that already, is there anything missing to get that into rtm?
<sil2100> mzanetti: that would be excellent news :)
<cwayne> davmor2: sil2100: gentle reminder that we'll need a QA pass of custom today
<davmor2> cwayne: I can look at it in about 2 hours if that is okay?
<cwayne> davmor2: probably, need to coordinate with the device tarball landing anyway
<davmor2> joc: ^ I didn't think there was one was there
<sil2100> hm, we asked about that on the meeting and didn't hear anything about that
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ^ ? Any new device tarball today?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, that seems to change minute by minute
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, possibly
<sil2100> :)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ok, so latest, super-confirmed news, is that I'd like to build one today
<fginther> seb128, mterry, I removed a workaround that was added during the adb user switch that appears to have been causing the problem here. I've retried 3 jobs and they've all unlocked successfully now.
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, so I think I'll have a new device tarball in about 30-60 mins, ready for a sign off attempt
<mterry> fginther, oh good!
<john-mcaleely> cwayne, ^
<seb128> fginther, mterry, great
<seb128> mterry, just for the record, the ping was about "I: Unlock failed" errors in CI run, e.g https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/4864/console
<mterry> seb128, ah
<cjwatson> rsalveti: want to get it into utopic first so that I can copy the binaries; Laney was going to review those
<rsalveti> cjwatson: right, do you think this will still happen today? I know it depends on Laney to review
<rsalveti> just a wild guess
<Laney> doing it now
<rsalveti> oh, awesome then
<rsalveti> once this is done I can sync livecd-rootfs from utopic into rtm
<oSoMoN> can I haz a silo for line 71, please?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: ^^
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sadly, we have no ubuntu silos free :<
<sil2100> oSoMoN: we might one pretty soon  though
<oSoMoN> sil2100, cool, then please consider this one to fill it when it gets freed, thanks :)
<popey> pete-woods: move https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/971/ back into needs review and I'll manually do it
<sil2100> Not sure if pete-woods is around
<popey> he replied to something 20 mins ago
<jhodapp> sil2100, did you back out the media-hub, qtubuntu-media, dbus-cpp mpris change in utopic as well as rtm?
<jhodapp> sil2100, seems like it only got backed out of rtm
<sil2100> jhodapp: we didn't, sadly reverting it in utopic is a bit more troublesome as there has been a media-hub release in the meantime
<sil2100> jhodapp: so we would have to revert that too, which would mean reverting an unity-system-compositor landings as well
<sil2100> So we're trying to first figure out on how to fix it proper
<jhodapp> sil2100, oh no...so I'm not sure what to do then...qtubuntu-media needs libmedia-hub-client1, but libmedia-hub-client2 is installed by default on utopic
<jhodapp> sil2100, so how do I land my qtubuntu-media change in utopic?
<pete-woods> popey: how do I do that?
<davmor2> sil2100: so far so good on 59 :)
<popey> pete-woods: no idea ☻
<pete-woods> popey: one of the store devs is on this :)
<davmor2> sil2100: I have an issue with evernote that is slightly worse than before, so working through that with webapps while testing but I'm pretty happy except for that :)
<sil2100> jhodapp: so, first of all we would need to know if we're 100% sure that we do not want to revert this media-hub landing in utopic
<sil2100> jhodapp: if we'll have a guarantee that this will be somehow fixed instead, then I guess you could just land qtubuntu-media to utopic normally, since as we didn't revert anything libmedia-hub-client2 should be available there
<sil2100> We only reverted in RTM, so in RTM libmedia-hub-client2 is missing and only libmedia-hub-client1 is available
<jhodapp> sil2100, well but that means I'll have to do a different landing in utopic
<sil2100> Ah! Right, since you first land in RTM
<sil2100> hmmm
<jhodapp> yep
<jhodapp> and I can only have it one way or another in trunk
<sil2100> jhodapp: I think for everything going back to normal we would really need someone to actually first fix the gstreamer issue
<sil2100> Is there anyone looking at it from the gstreamer side?
<jhodapp> sil2100, we think the issue is in dbus-cpp, and that would be tvoss
<sil2100> jhodapp: tvoss was here in the morning and he said it's likely gstreamer *sighs*
<sil2100> jhodapp: anyway, people seem to be moving responsibility from one place to another
<popey> pete-woods: yay
<sil2100> kgunn: hey! Do you know if we would have someone to help out with this in the end ^ ?
<sil2100> kgunn: you know, the dbus-cpp/media-hub/gstreamer issue?
<jhodapp> sil2100, lol
<jhodapp> sil2100, it has to be either dbus-cpp, media-hub or qtubuntu-camera since the changeset only included those right?
<dbarth> brendand: pong; we re-tested silo 12 if you want to give it a try now
<dbarth> brendand: i marked it tested on latest #59
<jhodapp> sil2100, I thought we were able to verify that by landing in utopic first, seeing the issue there, then we tried bringing it to rtm and saw it break?
<brendand> dbarth, i'm just finishing silo 03. vrruiz may be able to pick it up
<sil2100> jhodapp: yes, but tvoss and some other people mention that it's broken because gstreamer is broken... even though I tried telling him that his change was anyway built on top of that particular gstreamer issue
<jhodapp> sil2100, we need someone else to verify that then, I still have some critical bugs to attend to so I can't commit to looking into it myself yet
<elopio> ping fginther: could you take a look at this https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-clock-app/xvfb_and_qml_tests/+merge/235682
<elopio> and tell us if it's in conflict of what you were planning to enable qml tests for apps? They are running during the build on that branch.
<dobey> kgunn, mzanetti, greyback_: who is testing rtm silo landing-006? it's been "Packages built" for like 5 days now
<kgunn> dobey: i am testing now....and
<kgunn> we had a hiccup with unity7 packaging dep
<dobey> oh o
<kgunn> which was just now cleared
<dobey> k
<cwayne> davmor2: sil2100: so the custom tarball will need testing *after* the device tarball lands
<cwayne> john-mcaleely: ^
<mzanetti> dobey: yeah, it had to wait for rtm silo 4 (and then it didn't work so it had to also wait on rtm silo 2)
<mzanetti> dobey: but now we're continuing with those
<dobey> it has a fix i made in unity8 for the purchasing flow, so i was curious about it
<cwayne> davmor2: btw what testing do you do when you bless a custom tarball? is it documented anywhere?
<kgunn> sil2100: jhodapp ....can one of you update the bug with exactly what's going on there?
<kgunn> dobey: no prob...typical silo sink time :-/
<jhodapp> kgunn, I'm not sure what's going on with it exactly
<john-mcaleely> cwayne, davmor2 this device tarball: http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-20140924-6b397a6.tar.xz :-)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ogra_ ^ new device tarball for someone to please QA
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-20140924-6b397a6.changes
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> dropping old cruft !
<brendand> john-mcaleely, i can take that - in about 10 mins
<john-mcaleely> apparmor upgrade. no possibility for breakage or regressions :-)
<john-mcaleely> brendand, thanks!
<ogra_> (and new apparmor ... what could possibly go wrong with that :) )
<sil2100> QA does not believe words like "no possibility of breakage"!
<sil2100> Not in this order and composition!
<fginther> elopio, yes, I'll take a look. If the tests can be run within the build then \o/, that would be my preferred solution. I was under the assumption that doing this during the build phase was just not possible
<elopio> fginther: well, we are lucky because there are debs being built. When we stop building debs for the apps, we will need the click build to also run make test.
<elopio> which makes sense.
<ogra_> sil2100, thats just because john-mcaleely phrased it wrong "isolated bugfix" would surely have generated more trust :)
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, or maybe less :-)
<ogra_> naaah ;)
<john-mcaleely> no regressions were harmed in the creation of this tarball
<davmor2> brendand: thanks you'll beat me by about an hour
<lool> hey trainguards, I'd like to land silo 4, NM changes to drop old wifis; however the version number is bad
<lool> is it ok for me to reupload the same source with ubuntu27 instead of ubuntu27~test2 as version?
<lool> Mathieu will be giving them a final smoke test
 * lool goes reuploading there
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<sil2100> lool: is that an ubuntu silo?
<sil2100> Ah, ok, I see it
<sil2100> lool: sure, feel free to just reupload - I remember uploading that one for tvoss since he said it's 'test only'
<lool> sil2100: yup; thanks
<lool> sil2100: so will test the ubuntu27 binaries from there, then publish to utopic, then repeat for rtm; is that ok?
<sil2100> lool: sounds fine, just give us a sign when to assign an RTM silo for you
<lool> ack, thanks
<cjwatson> ^- feel free to ignore that, it'll go away when I'm a bit more patient before starting the watch-only build
<sil2100> bfiller: hey!
<bfiller> sil2100: hey
<sil2100> bfiller: did you guys had a moment to look at the ubuntu-rtm smoketesting failures in camera-app?
<sil2100> bfiller: e.g http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch_stable/mako/54:20140924:20140923/10673/camera_app/
<bfiller> sil2100: will take a look
<sil2100> Thanks!
<bfiller> sil2100: we haven't rev'd camera in quite a while so something dependency must have changed
<bfiller> sil2100: what channel is the image from?
<bfiller> sil2100: for the failed smoketest
<sil2100> bfiller: from ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks
<Laney> do we know what's up with the autopilot tests (for u-s-s)? e.g. https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/4858/console
<ogra_> Laney, looks like the device was running 252
<Laney> that's some kind of code I don't understand :)
<Laney> is it what the topic says?
<ogra_> Laney, image 252 had driver issues and couldnt boot the session
<ogra_> "initctl: unable to determine sessions" shows the system fell back to the adb emergency shell after lightdm stopped respawning
<Laney> are the devices being fixed?
<ogra_> the devices get the latest image flashed before every test
<ogra_> from when was that test run ?
<ogra_> image 252 was superseded tonight
<Laney> + echo = Tue Sep 23 16:46:34 EDT 2014: SKIPPING phablet-flash AS REQUESTED
<ogra_> Laney, yeah, then that was 252
<ogra_> just re-trigger the test
<Laney> ok, ta
<bfiller> sil2100: what is up with the low silos in ubuntu? do we need to ask people to test faster? seems there have only been 1 or 2opened for quite some days
<bfiller> sil2100: I have 4 requests in the sheet that I'd like to get in :)
<kenvandine> silo 1 can be freed
<bfiller> jhodapp: can you test and confirm silo 3?
<kenvandine> i should stop hogging that :)
<kenvandine> mpt gave up on trying it :/
<bfiller> kenvandine: great, yes please free
<lool> trainguards, as discussed above finished testing of silo 4 (NM), now copying over
<Mirv> bfiller: not approved https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1371341/+merge/235452
<jhodapp> bfiller, I can't yet, I'm blocked by an issue
<bfiller> Mirv: done
<Mirv> bfiller: thanks
<bfiller> jhodapp: that silo has an issue you mean or a different issue?
<jhodapp> bfiller, it has an issue that needs to be resolved in utopic before I can land it
<bfiller> rsalveti: has silo 10 been tested yet?
<bfiller> jhodapp: ok, thanks
<lool> (done)
<jhodapp> bfiller, the media-hub mpris landing needs to happen first
<bfiller> jhodapp: what about silo 13?
<jhodapp> bfiller, oh sorry, silo 13 is the one I mean
<jhodapp> bfiller, silo 3 is up to ycheng-afk
<jhodapp> bfiller, it should be ready, we just need to see if he tested it on utopic
<lool> trainguards, have added rtm sync for NM changes in row 76, would you mind assigning a silo?
<sil2100> lool: sure, we have a few rtm silos free
<sil2100> One moment
<davmor2> sil2100: so it looks like import of contacts might just be a glitch, after a reboot and retriggering it is working fine.  So I'll ignore that one.  The evernote bug is already written as part of another bug and is actively being worked on by dbarth 's team. So I will whitelist it for this image and revisit it at the next promotion, hopefully though it will be fixed then
<davmor2> sil2100: let rip with image 59 it'll make jibel happy
<davmor2> sil2100: and I'll get you the bug number for the evernote issue
<davmor2> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/account-plugins/+bug/1349975/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349975 in Online Accounts: Account plugins "OAuth based plug-ins appear to crash under poor network connectivity" [High,New]
<davmor2> jibel: ^^^ just waiting on sil2100 now not to put any pressure on him what-so-ever :D
<sil2100> \o/
<lool> sil2100: do I have to ping someone to get packages copied from ppa reviewed in unapproved?
<sil2100> ogra_: can you promote krillin #59 and it's mako counter-part? ;)
<sil2100> And all other counterparts I guess
<sil2100> lool: hey! You mean network-manager now?
<sil2100> lool: the release team should be generally poked - in case that's a bugfix of course
<cwayne> davmor2: was that with the new device tarball or no?
<brendand> sil2100, are we promoting?
<sil2100> brendand: yesss
<sil2100> cwayne: no, not yet, it's the image before the device tarball
<sil2100> The tarball is still in testing
 * sil2100 puts pressure on ogra_ 
<cwayne> agh okay
<lool> sil2100: yup
<cwayne> sil2100: just cus i  need an image with the new device tarball before we test the custom tarball, and that really needs to land today
<bfiller> sil2100: just changed all my requests to rtm as there are free silos, can you please assign silos for line 60, 61 and 72 please?
<cjwatson> copying some more stuff into rtm to see if I can do something about the big pile of uninstallables
<davmor2> cwayne: no brendand is testing that now
<brendand> cwayne, what kind of bribe are you offering?
<cwayne> brendand: beer and high fives
<cwayne> that's all I got
<cwayne> :)
<brendand> cwayne, well - i suppose it's better than nothin
<davmor2> cwayne: dude we are QA we only care about beer and fixes, you fail !
<cwayne> davmor2: high fives fix everything
<kenvandine> ogra_, line 69 says sync:9 but my settings build is in silo 9 now :)
<kenvandine> ogra_, i guess that should be updated to a sync from utopic
<sil2100> bfiller: so you will land to RTM first?
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^ can we do that ?
<bfiller> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> kenvandine: yeah, to do a sync from utopic just do `sync:ubuntu,utopic package_name`
<ogra_> kenvandine, happy to landd it standalone though if it causes any issues ...
<sil2100> bfiller: ok then! Let me take care of that in a moment
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks
<kenvandine> ogra_, i'd rather you go ahead and land it, my landing has a pile of bugs :)
<ogra_> sil2100, so please assign me an rtm silo
<kenvandine> ogra_, i updated the spreadsheet
<ogra_> thx
<kenvandine> np
<ogra_> sil2100, line 69
<kenvandine> ogra_, lets get that cleared out before i land mine
<ogra_> should be quick ... bugfix only and just 5 lines of QMl changes
<lool> sil2100: can we asign silo 4 for the qtubuntu-sensors? osomon wants to land it, but there was no free utopic silo so far
<robru> lool: 14 is about to free up
<robru> lool: but what's going on with 4?
<sil2100> bfiller: ok, so just a notice - in this case, when you build, please check the DO_NOT_APPEND_RTM_TO_VERSION
<sil2100> bfiller: this way it won't append the ~rtm (I might make it default soon I guess)
<bfiller> sil2100: ack
<lool> robru: network-manager is in unapproved
<robru> sil2100: what is the purpose of teh ~rtm tag? can we just rip that code out?
<lool> I pinged on #ubuntu-release
<kenvandine> i think we want the ~rtm if there is a delta
<robru> kenvandine: i've yet to see a single case where there's been an rtm-specific delta. *everything* is parallel landings
<lool> robru: silo 14 >> that'd be for line 70
<kenvandine> robru, indeed... for now
<kenvandine> robru, but might change
<robru> lool: ok, it'll be free soon
<kenvandine> so the ~rtm probably shouldn't be default
<robru> kenvandine: sil2100: ok I can turn ~rtm off by default in a bit
<sil2100> robru: now it doesn't make that much sense, as mentioned I'll switch it off and if it doesn't have much use then I'll remove it completely - it makes sense in case someone wants to have 2 separate branches, one for rtm and one for ubuntu
<sil2100> Or when he wants to do a safe source rebuild during sync
<kenvandine> sil2100, so now the sync won't rebuild right?
<kenvandine> or do we need to check something to keep it from rebuilding?
<sil2100> kenvandine: no, synces no longer rebuild since a few days
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> just confirming :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: by default synces are now binary copies (as per ML annoucement ;) )
<sil2100> But the ~rtm is still appended by default when you build your MRs for ubuntu-rtm
<kenvandine> i read that, but didn't remember if it was already that way or coming soon :)
<ev__> sil2100, robru: I've heard through the grapevine we're short on silos
<ev__> is this true? If so, can you educate me on what's going on?
<sil2100> ev__: yeah... so, it seems that we sometimes lack silos, maybe it's time to increase the number
<robru> ev: well, there aren't any available.
<robru> just gave the last one to lool
<sil2100> ev: we only have 20 per distro
<robru> at least for utopic
<ev> sil2100: makes sense to me. What's preventing us from doing that now?
<robru> ev: nobody remembers how? ;-)
<sil2100> I know how to do it from the CI Train side, but we need someone to set up the PPAs ;)
<robru> sil2100: don't forget, the dashboard needs to be updated for extra silos, the jenkins backend needs to be updated, and also the spreadsheet contains knowledge of the silo numbers.
<ev> sil2100: set up the PPAs as de-virted, or literally create the PPAs?
<AlbertA2> sil2100: you can release ubuntu-rtm/landing-009 it's useless now with the dbus/media-hub reverts...
<sil2100> robru: jenkins updates itself once the citrain gets updated during deploy, so it should be ok there
<sil2100> ev: someone to create them and also de-virted
<sil2100> brb
<robru> sil2100: right but the python code that is itself running on jenkins needs to be told how many silos we have in order to even create those jobs.
<ev> creating them should be feasible from your end
<robru> lool: 14 is ready for you btw
<ev> de-virting them just requires asking #webops
<lool> robru: thanks
<robru> lool: you're welcome
<robru> ev: sil2100 so what, should I create 10 new silos then?
<ev> robru: can I ask that you ask #webops what our capacity is for de-virted ppas
<ev> I'm inclined to say yes, 10
<ev> but they'll have a better ideas of how much space we have
<robru> ev: oh, should I ask webops before I even create them?
<robru> keep in mind the distros need to be synced (lots of code assumes that), so really 10 new silos = 20 new PPAs
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<robru> ugh, no vanguard in #webops
<sil2100> Well, 10 more per distro?
<robru> yeah
<robru> sil2100: ev so we'd have landing-000 through landing-030 for each distro
<sil2100> robru: yeah, we'll need slangasek to create them though
<sil2100> Since we have no admin power over the team owning the PPAs
<sil2100> It's just asac and slangasek
<sil2100> Both are travelling from what I heard
<ev> robru, sil2100: sorry, my laptop just ate itself. If there's no vanguard in #webops, please file an RT for it and cc CI-engineering-private@lists.launchpad.net
<sil2100> slangasek: are you around?
<robru> oh i hadn't heard slangasek would be travelling today
<ev> Webops have superpowers. They can create what you need.
<ev> Just please be descriptive in the RT of what ppas need to be created and where.
<sil2100> We also need someone to modify the whitelist on snakefruit, but that can be done by any archive admin
<sil2100> robru: I heard from asac that they're somewhere or something IIRC
 * sil2100 checks what that was about
<sil2100> Yeah, so asac said slangasek will be back on Thursday
<sil2100> So let's wait with that till tomorrow
<robru> sil2100: well I'll file the RT
<sil2100> robru: just be sure to mention that the PPAs still need creating ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: btw. did you press the promote button? :)
<ogra_> sil2100, err, it said "ready to build" not "ready to promote" ...
<ogra_> i just obeyed to the dashboard
<Ursinha> sil2100: hey, I have some suggestions for you in https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro/cu2d-binsynctests/+merge/235666 :)
<robru> ev: sil2100 https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=75308&results=a465129ecc1196a491a89f1ee85e5074 filed
<sil2100> Ursinha: \o/ thanks! Yeah, I'm still a noob in what is good from the pep8 and overall point of view ;)
<sil2100> Let me fix some of those soon
<sil2100> robru: thanks
<sil2100> ogra_: what said? :)
<Ursinha> sil2100: nah, that's completely understandable... it took me a while to get those and still gets me sometimes :)
<sil2100> ogra_: I mean, what do you mean?
<ogra_> sil2100, the dashboard
<ogra_> sil2100, the dashboard said "ready to build packages" so i clicked build :)
<sil2100> ogra_: which one? I mean image promotion ;p !
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> lol
<sil2100> ogra_: as per my request above we want to promote an ubuntu-rtm image ;)
<sil2100> 18:45 < sil2100> ogra_: can you promote krillin #59 and it's mako counter-part? ;)
<sil2100> 18:45 -queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- trainguards, please assign line 60 for bfiller
<ogra_> you asked one line below the bot telling me my silo is ready :P
<sil2100> 18:46 < sil2100> And all other counterparts I guess
<sil2100> ahaha
<sil2100> Indeed
<ogra_> i'll do the promotion, gimme a bit
<sil2100> Thanks!
<robru> brb
<ogra_> sil2100, i'll promote the emulator alongside this time (this will be one version behind though)
<sil2100> Ursinha: most of the changes you pointed out would even make me happier! I probably misunderstood the idea of listing big number of function arguments one after another
<davmor2> sil2100: no don't promote utopic
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, yeah...
<sil2100> davmor2: no no, only RTM
<slangasek> robru: wat, I'm sure I told everyone in the weekly meeting :-P
<slangasek> sil2100: what am I creating?
<Ursinha> sil2100: that's fine, it's a bit of an abstract concept but once you grasp that what you want is readability it gets easier
<ogra_> discussions about travelling ? :)
<john-mcaleely> brendand, did I miss news on the device tarball, or still going?
<sil2100> slangasek: we would need some additional PPAs created for our silos
<sil2100> slangasek: as per the RT here: https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=75308
<sil2100> :)
<slangasek> sil2100: I guess nobody has a script for batch creating these through the API, hmm?
<slangasek> sil2100, cjwatson: I don't see an interface for creating PPAs for ubuntu-rtm, nothing asks me for a distribution on either https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-021/+edit or https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+activate-ppa
<sil2100> Not that I know of...
<sil2100> slangasek: yeah, I used the LP API for that always
<sil2100> Like lp-shell
<slangasek> ok, so remote hands me please :)
<sil2100> slangasek: I guess you can use this command to create a single ubuntu-rtm silo for us in lp-shell : lp.people['ci-train-ppa-service'].createPPA(distribution=lp.distros['ubuntu-rtm'], name='landing-xxx')
<sil2100> (untested, as I have no power over ci-train-ppa-service)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> For ubuntu of course the same can be used
<slangasek> sil2100: do you haev a guess as to the attributes for display name and description, so I can do this all at once?
<slangasek> sil2100: also, AttributeError: <launchpadlib.launchpad.Launchpad object at 0x7f06fc0b2290> object has no attribute 'distros'
<sil2100> slangasek: yeah, so just pass description= and displayname= params
<sil2100> Ah
<slangasek> ok, it's 'description', 'distributions', and 'displayname'
<sil2100> slangasek: hah, distributions instead of distros ;)
 * sil2100 's mind just shortened it up
<slangasek> sil2100, robru: ok, ppas done; I'll let one of you follow up on the RT wrt getting them devirted
<sil2100> slangasek: thanks!
<sil2100> slangasek: btw. just to confirm my info - you travelling today still? :)
<slangasek> sil2100: not "traveling" today, but am away from home at a business meeting
<sil2100> Ah, ACK
<robru> slangasek: oh thanks
<robru> sil2100: well hot diggity. should we wait for the devirt to happen or should I start hacking citrain to recognize the new silos?
<robru> sil2100: (eg, how horrible is it if citrain offers to let people build in virtualized ppas?)
<sil2100> robru: it's bad, really bad
<sil2100> robru: since we do binary copies from our PPAs to the archive directly
<sil2100> robru: so we need to make sure that silo PPAs have the very same builders as the archive
<robru> ah
<robru> sil2100: btw I'm not sure if you know this, but when you're hacking on lp:cupstream2distro, I cleaned up the testsuite so you can just run 'nosetests' (with no arguments) in the branch root and it'll run all the tests. so eg you don't need to push the branch and wait for jenkins to give the test results, you can get the test results faster locally and
<robru> iterate faster.
<ogra_> === Image RTM 14.09 #2 promoted ===
<robru> #2?
<ogra_> (that is: krillin 59, mako 54, generic 50 (actually 1 on the server), generic_x86 50 (actually 1 on the server))
<robru> ah
<robru> I see we've given up on image numbers ;-)
<ogra_> well, i try to at least keep the promoted ones in sync now
<robru> maybe we could use timestamps instead? those'd probably stay in sync better
<ogra_> we'll need one extra promotion for the emulator though
<ogra_> robru, that wouldnt help ... actually an image number is: $ID:$ROOTFS-TARBALL:$DEVICE-TARBALL
<ogra_> where ID is what system-image adds ...
<ogra_> but $ID gets bumped every time you have a nnew device or rootfs (or custom) tarball
<ogra_> not only if you have a new rootfs ...
<brendand> john-mcaleely, i've just observed that it's taken absolutely ages for me to get a 3g connection
<ogra_> in the past we relied on the latter
<john-mcaleely> brendand, hmm
<john-mcaleely> brendand, yuk
<ogra_> but since we have separate device tarballs now ... and separate custom tarballs ...
<brendand> john-mcaleely, let me see how it looks without the tarball
<john-mcaleely> brendand, I wonder if that's the apparmor changes. are there denials in the log?
<john-mcaleely> brendand, thanks
<jdstrand> fyi, we don't confine indicator-network, ofono, urfkill or network-manager
<sil2100> robru: yeah, I noticed that ;) I was actually running just nosetests in the root dir when working on the unit tests today
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks \o/
<ogra_> sil2100, if anyone needs it on the nusakan host (cdimage) in my home dir i keep "rtm-promo.log" for the number mapping
<brendand> john-mcaleely, without the tarball it did seem to come up a lot more quickly
<brendand> john-mcaleely, but i didn't catch the syslog before
<brendand> john-mcaleely, i'll have to reinstall with the tarball
 * brendand should go and make dinner too
<john-mcaleely> brendand, thanks
<john-mcaleely> brendand, and yes, you should
<ogra_> brendand, just making sure, bugfix only doesnt need QA signoff for rtm silos, right ?
<sil2100> ogra_: just to be sure - what was the mako version number that got promoted today?
<ogra_> <ogra_> === Image RTM 14.09 #2 promoted ===
<ogra_> <robru> #2?
<ogra_> <ogra_> (that is: krillin 59, mako 54, generic 50 (actually 1 on the server), generic_x86 50 (actually 1 on the server))
<brendand> ogra_, well..
<brendand> ogra_, *isolated* bug fixes only
<sil2100> ogra_: ;)
<sil2100> Thanks!
 * ogra_ looks for some duct tape to wrap around the bug 
<brendand> ogra_, which i think is a decision not to be made by the lander
<ogra_> brendand, by whom then ?
 * brendand gives ogra_ the evil eye
<brendand> ogra_, landing team or qa
<brendand> ogra_, bribe sil2100
<ogra_> well, the fix is super trivial ... https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/ubuntu-system-settings/system-settings-fix-devmode-page-refresh/+merge/235778
<ogra_> and tested successfully in both distros
<kenvandine> ogra_, that's isolated :)
<ogra_> k
 * ogra_ publishes then :) 
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, as per management recommendation, isolated bugfixes (;p) (the real ones!) can go through if requested by the lander
<ogra_> whoops, you guys are always faster than me :P
<brendand> ogra_, okay. as long as sil2100 confirms that your landing just contains that
<brendand> ogra_, or you know what? i trust you dude
<brendand> so yeah, ok
<ogra_> brendand, well, while we had this discussion it seems someone already promoted
<ogra_> see the bot above my duct tape comment :P
<robru> yeah while you guys were talking, I saw a silo that says 'you can publish' so I hit publish.
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ notes down to clearify the QA status before setting the silo to testing done
<robru> yup
<kenvandine> ogra_, your branch was fine though :)
<ogra_> kenvandine, well, it was my first bugfix-only landing ... :)
<kenvandine> mine should get QA to test the changes to background selection
<ogra_> will we actually get sane backgrounds in PIN unlock etc ?
<kenvandine> ogra_, that isn't up to me :)
<ogra_> ah, i was hoping thats what you ship :)
<kenvandine> this landing lets you choose backgrounds from more than just gallery
<ogra_> ah
<kenvandine> so you can use the camera, etc
<kenvandine> robru, can haz silo for 74?
<robru> kenvandine: ok you got rtm8
<kenvandine> robru, thx
<robru> kenvandine: you're welcome
<brendand> john-mcaleely, apart from the tarball i have a strong feeling there are some big issues around 2g - do we have any recent results testing 2g specifically?
<john-mcaleely> brendand, very few - we have poor ways of preventing 3G just taking over
<john-mcaleely> brendand, some concrete bugs there would be helpful
<brendand> john-mcaleely, well the second slot is 2g only. and you can specify 2g only in system settings
<brendand> john-mcaleely, but i need to compare and contrast with mako
<brendand> john-mcaleely, and i'm afraid there's definitely a problem here
<slangasek> robru: you absolutely must not start using the ppas before they've been made devirt, because that breaks the ability to *make* them devirt
<davmor2> brendand: what's up?
<brendand> john-mcaleely, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8420114/
<brendand> john-mcaleely, without the tarball i get a connection in a few seconds after unlocking
<brendand> john-mcaleely, i'm still waiting for one now
<robru> slangasek: oh, well alright then
<slangasek> robru: (in addition to the fact that no, binaries for the archive absolutely must not be built in virt ppas)
<john-mcaleely> brendand, hmm. ok. well, there was an update to hybris that might impact wifi, which might impact networkmanager.  I will try to repro
<brendand> john-mcaleely, those errors keep popping up
<john-mcaleely> brendand, what SIM is that?
<brendand> john-mcaleely, it's an o2 one. i could try a different sim, let me see
<brendand> john-mcaleely, ahhh
<robru> slangasek: what's so horrible about virt PPAs? i don't understand in what way the binaries would be any different. isn't the whole point of virtualization that you can fake the real thing without being able to tell the difference?
<brendand> john-mcaleely, it's talking about ril1
<brendand> john-mcaleely, but i told it to use ril0
<sergiusens> what's 67?
<brendand> john-mcaleely, do you have o2 payg?
<john-mcaleely> brendand, I do. not running that device tarball yet
<robru> sergiusens: "pepe phone MMS bugfix	sergiusens					sync:10	ubuntu/utopic"
<robru> sergiusens: so you should probably land that, but there's no utopic silos available
<john-mcaleely> brendand, (we didn't trust the 2G ui switches when we thought through our test plan. some time ago...)
<sergiusens> robru: oh, I won't work on that today, so don't worry
<brendand> john-mcaleely, finally the connection has appeared
<brendand> john-mcaleely, that took about 10-15 minutes
<john-mcaleely> that's horrific
<brendand> john-mcaleely, maybe awe can help
<brendand> john-mcaleely, after rebooting it was quite fast
<rsalveti> cjwatson: it seems software-properties is still stuck in rtm proposed
<john-mcaleely> brendand, I'm flashing that tarball onto the device I use with my O2 sim
<davmor2> sil2100: http://www.buzzfeed.com/hannahjewell/can-you-guess-how-old-these-kittens-are?bffbuk#4g9h0q8 distraction alert
<john-mcaleely> 2014/09/24 20:09:10 Cannot cleanup /cache/recovery/ to ensure clean deployment
<john-mcaleely> Why on earth would  a device being --bootstrapped fail like that ^
<john-mcaleely> grr. doesn't it format the cache?
<slangasek> robru: virt PPAs exist outside the security fence required for all official Ubuntu builds
<brendand> john-mcaleely, the log is talking about ril1 for some reason, it's supposed to be ril0
<john-mcaleely> brendand, well, that might explain some of it's difficulty :-)
<brendand> john-mcaleely, wow my adb connection just got murdered
<robru> oh, security. ok
<elopio> plars: ping. The subunit file is still missing: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/592/?#showFailuresLink
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<sil2100> davmor2: DAMN YOU!
<sil2100> ;)
<john-mcaleely> brendand, so, fwiw, my o2 just established a 'H' connection pretty much instantly
<sil2100> o/
<davmor2> sil2100: but but but cute kittens
<john-mcaleely> (rtm/59+ the new tarball. one o2 sim in slot 1)
<brendand> john-mcaleely, nothing in slot 2?
<john-mcaleely> brendand, correct, empty
<brendand> john-mcaleely, and i guess your sim was not locked?
<john-mcaleely> brendand, also correct, unlocked sim
<brendand> john-mcaleely, ok so either of those could a factor
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: I can install here and see what I get I have ee sims that are locked here
<davmor2> brendand: ^
<brendand> davmor2, yeah see if you can reproduce it as well first
<davmor2> brendand: right let me do a reboot and time sim1 and sim2 on standard 59 first then
<brendand> davmor2, no need to time them
<brendand> davmor2, the difference is huge
<davmor2> brendand: I like to do it :P  so sim1 3.5secs sim2 33.4secs
<plars> elopio: did you see my response on that? I'm not sure what the difference is between that job and the other one that I did change, but I see the subunit show up in the other job associated with the mp
<plars> elopio: look at the generic-mediumtests job
<plars> elopio: I'll look at this one too though
<cjwatson> rsalveti: yes I know I'm working on it
<brendand> john-mcaleely, hmm okay. now i'm seeing the same issue with the previous tarball...
<cjwatson> robru: I can do the silo devirting if you want
<cjwatson> slangasek: ^-
<rsalveti> cjwatson: great
<cjwatson> robru: ok, I see the RT, I'll take care of it
<elopio> plars: oh great, I see the file on that job.
<plars> elopio: does that have what you need?
<elopio> oh wait
<elopio> plars: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/3749/
<plars> elopio: if not, I should be able to get it into the other one
<elopio> the subunit file attached there is for system_settings.
<elopio> the job is for gallery.
<plars> elopio: is that the one pointed to by your mp?
<plars> elopio: the xml results there are also for system settings
<elopio> plars: that's linked from my MP, yes.
<plars> elopio: strange
<davmor2> john-mcaleely, brendand: sim1 up in 6 seconds
<davmor2> john-mcaleely, brendand: sim2 up in 54.2
<brendand> davmor2, how can both come up?
<davmor2> roughly twice as slow
<brendand> davmor2, we're talking about getting a data connection
<brendand> davmor2, not just connecting to the network
<brendand> davmor2, it has to show the H/3G symbol
<brendand> davmor2, wifi off
<davmor2> brendand: showing a H
<davmor2> brendand: same as on 59
<robru> cjwatson: Ooooooooooh thanks a ton
<davmor2> brendand, john-mcaleely: hmm I have a feeling the H might lie just opened the browser and it is really slow, it's working but that is no way 3g
<robru> cjwatson: ping me when it's done and I'll start making the train see those new silos
<brendand> davmor2, john-mcaleely - and at the same time i'm getting this issue without the tarball now
<brendand> davmor2, john-mcaleely - so it could be an existing issue
<davmor2> brendand: I didn't have it on 59
<brendand> davmor2, yeah i mean it might be to do with my SIM/coverage
<davmor2> brendand: this has been loading a single page for about a minute now, it's a big page, planet.ubuntu.com but it didn't take this long before
<davmor2> brendand, john-mcaleely: there is a definite issue here
<brendand> davmor2, i think it's using the second sim
<davmor2> brendand: can't be, that is my payg sim it has no credit
<davmor2> brendand: so it must be using the 1st sim
<davmor2> guys I need to call it a night I still need to partially dismantle my office tonight ready for the demolishers and electricians to come in Friday and Monday
<cjwatson> robru: done
<robru> cjwatson: you rock
<cjwatson> I should compare my new script against ci-airline for reference
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8420530/
<brendand> john-mcaleely, can we sleep on this tarball?
<brendand> john-mcaleely, if you forced me to make a decision now it would probably be a very hesitant ack, but very very hesitant
<cjwatson> rsalveti: I think I have the last copy done now, so I'll check back in a bit to make sure it worked
<rsalveti> cjwatson: great, thanks!
<robru> cjwatson: i don't know enough about launchpadlib to really comment on that script. Thanks again though
<cjwatson> rsalveti: the operative word is "think" :)
<cjwatson> yeah it was just better to paste it here than only have it on my disk
<cjwatson> I'd already run it so wasn't really asking for review ... :-)
<cwayne> brendand: so no device tarball promotion then?
<cwayne> john-mcaleely: ^
<cjwatson> rsalveti: ^- there you go
<robru> cjwatson: is there a way to check if a PPA is virt or devirt? I don't see any indication on the PPA page
<cwayne> lool: ping
<john-mcaleely> cwayne, nope :-(
<rsalveti> cjwatson: awesome
<rsalveti> ogra_: still around to kick an rtm image?
<brendand> john-mcaleely, i could be swayed perhaps
<brendand> john-mcaleely, just ran a few more tests with different sims and starting to feel a bit more confident
<robru> gentlemen... https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/deploy-citrain/303/console we now have 30 silos.
<robru> gotta update the dashboard.
<lool> cwayne: pong
<john-mcaleely> brendand, lets do it in the morning. sleeping on it is fine
<cwayne> lool: the espoo bits are all the same on all RTM images and then on all utopic images right
<cwayne> i.e. there's nothing device-specific there
<lool> cwayne: there's nothing device specific, however it's architecture specific and right now there's a match between rootfs contents and custom tarball contents
<lool> like, if you try to run the custom tarball from utopic on rtm, it wont
<john-mcaleely> cwayne, lool don't forget that mandel has some pending commits on the krillin gerrit. not sure when they are important
<lool> john-mcaleely: link?
<cwayne> right, but so there's basically an RTM and an utopic one
<cwayne> lool: where do the utopic bits live?
<robru> alright, who's around? we got 11 free silos in utopic and 17 free in rtm, let's release some stuff!
<john-mcaleely> lool, messaged
<lool> cwayne: hmm which part?
<cwayne> lool: the custom tarball
<lool> cwayne: it's pulled by system-image from people.canonical.com/~platform/.../ into system-image; it's built from a bzr branches which itself is fed from various places
<lool> notably a PPA build
<lool> cwayne: but as I mentioned, I'd like to move to the same production process as you use so that we only have one way
<john-mcaleely> cwayne, last chance to scream if tomorrow is terrible for the device tarball
<john-mcaleely> brendand, & I both think we want to sleep on it
<cwayne> john-mcaleely: today would definitely be preferable, but if we want to sleep on it i won't stop it
<john-mcaleely> cwayne, zzzzz
<john-mcaleely> it is
<cwayne> lool: right, that's what I'm trying to do
<cwayne> john-mcaleely: we *have* to do a custom release tomorrow too then, it's got a few critical bug fixes in it
<robru> kenvandine: lool tvoss sergiusens mzanetti ogra_ bregma tedg AlbertA kgunn: I see outstanding landing requests from you guys in the spreadsheet. are any of you actually around to use a silo if I give you one?
<john-mcaleely> cwayne, noted
<bregma> robru, if I could have a silo for the Nux crasher fix, it would help me a whole bunch
<cwayne> lool: so is there one branch that has all the compiled bits ready in a custom tarball format i could pull in?
<robru> bregma: which line?
<lool> robru: nah, better tomorrow for me
<robru> lool: no worries
<lool> cwayne: yes
<slangasek> cjwatson: cheers
<bregma> robru line 57
<robru> slangasek: funny, nobody seems to be around to use these new silos ;-)
<AlbertA> robru: I'm gated by landing-006...
<robru> bregma: ok you got utopic 9.
<robru> AlbertA: no worries
<lool> john-mcaleely: there were two reasons we could use mandel's stuff; reason 1 is gone and I dont know whether it really help with reason 2
<bregma> robru, thanks
<lool> john-mcaleely: so I wouldn't push it in right now
<robru> bregma: you're welcome!
<john-mcaleely> lool, ack. good to know
<kgunn> robru: i'm about
<robru> kgunn: what lines would you like assigned?
 * kgunn checks
<tedg> robru, I can be in a few hours, but I'm about to EOD right now.
<tedg> Boy's night. Probably In-and-Out :-)
<robru> tedg: no hurry on my end, but if you want a silo they're available
<tedg> robru, K, cool.
<kgunn> robru: actually all looks ok
<robru> kgunn: thanks for looking!
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 60 building (started: 20140924 21:25) ===
<cjwatson> $ lp-shell production devel
<cjwatson> In [1]: lp.archives.getByReference(reference="~robru/ubuntu/lisp").require_virtualized
<cjwatson> Out[1]: True
<cjwatson> robru: ^-
<cjwatson> it's not in the web UI unless you have the right privileges to look at +admin, but you can see it that way
<robru> cjwatson: thanks
<robru> cjwatson: nifty tool
<cjwatson> silos are better dealt with in bulk via launchpadlib anyway; clicking through the web UI is desperately tedious
<cjwatson> especially x60
<robru> cjwatson: absolutely
<robru> dobey: you around to use that silo if i give it to you?
<dobey> robru: i can hit build yes
<dobey> hopefully the other unity-scope-click rtm silo will get QA approved soon
<dobey> also unity8
<robru> dobey: hm, yeah, that conflicts with unity-scope-click
<dobey> well, i'm really /away now then. if the other one gets approved and the new one gets assigned, ping me. i'll probably pop back on a computer at some point tonight and see if i need to tap a build button
<dobey> later
 * cjwatson sets up NBS removal processing on ubuntu-rtm/14.09 and runs it (i.e. stale binaries no longer built by any source)
<cjwatson> I've spot-checked it, happy with the output
<cwayne> cjwatson: btw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1371574 goes away as expected if /usr/share/click/preinstalled is removed, so I think we may be able to bump down the priority to high if you'd like
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371574 in click (Ubuntu) "After installing clicks to /custom/click, /usr/share/click/preinstalled version are still preferred" [Critical,In progress]
<cjwatson> cwayne: hopefully just the subdirectories of that rather than the entire database, but OK, cool
<cjwatson> cwayne: fine if that's actually possible to coordinate :)
<cjwatson> (I do still plan to work on it though, as it's a wart)
<cwayne> cjwatson: that's what I need to double check :)  it should be though.. rsalveti we can drop the clicks from the rootfs and land a custom tarball at around the same time but in that order, yes?
<cjwatson> they have to be in one step from the user's point of view
<cwayne> right
<cwayne> we definitely cant land one, build an image then land the other, it's got to be all at once
<rsalveti> cwayne: right
<rsalveti> but I don't know how images are getting imported by system-image, afaik it's hard to coordinate multiple items for a single image
<cwayne> hmm
<cwayne> then perhaps that bug is still critical
<cwayne> rsalveti: do you happen to have the features file for manta handy?
<rsalveti> cwayne: they should be all the same http://paste.ubuntu.com/8421300/
<rsalveti> cwayne: hopefully we should have a new rtm image soon
<rsalveti> which should include the device specific rules at least
<rsalveti> then need to wait qa to sign off the device tarball that john-mcaleely pushed today
<rsalveti> so we can have finally everything that is needed
<cwayne> rsalveti: i thought .features was device-specific?
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 60 DONE (finished: 20140924 22:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/60.changes ===
<ToyKeeper> kgunn: You around?  I've got some questions about apt's behavior with silo rtm-006.
<ToyKeeper> (or saviq / mzanetti / greyback)
<cwayne> ah, /me has to go to dinner, bbiab
<ToyKeeper> kgunn: https://pastebin.canonical.com/117558/  <-- Why would a dist-upgrade want to remove ubuntu-system-settings-wizard and ubuntu-touch?  And, any idea why unity8 was kept back?
<rsalveti> cwayne: it could be, but we try to keep them the same
<rsalveti> cwayne: we the cache can be valid for every device
<ToyKeeper> kgunn: It looks like the silo depends on new packages from outside the silo.  (specifically, unity8-schemas)
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, that's neither in the silo nor in the regular package feeds.
<cjwatson> ToyKeeper: which package has that dependency?  no match for unity8-schemas in http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-006/ubuntu-rtm/dists/14.09/main/binary-armhf/Packages
<ToyKeeper> cjwatson: It seems unity8 requires unity8-private, which requires unity8-schemas (which doesn't exist).
<ToyKeeper> Wait, it might exist...  that was just a first look.
<ToyKeeper> unity8-private : Depends: unity-schemas (>= 7.3.1+14.10.20140915) but 7.3.1+14.10.20140811-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<cjwatson> unity-schemas != unity8-schemas
<ToyKeeper> Okay, I had an extra '8'.
<cjwatson> ok, that explains my confusion
<ToyKeeper> Still, it's depending on a newer version which doesn't seem to be available.
<cjwatson>  unity-schemas | 7.3.1+14.10.20140915-0ubuntu1 | utopic           | all
<cjwatson>  unity-schemas | 7.3.1+14.10.20140915-0ubuntu1 | ubuntu-rtm/14.09 | all
<cjwatson> says rmadison ...
<ToyKeeper> Or perhaps I had an extra '8' in more than one place.
<cjwatson> maybe try upgrading unity-schemas first?
<cjwatson> apt doesn't always follow all the way down the chain
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, that's what I just did.  (what I tried to do earlier except for having a typo)
<cjwatson> if you have a self-contained "apt-get install" line that showed you that "but ... is to be installed" output above, then try adding unity-schemas to the end of it
<cjwatson> and repeat until you get a more sensible error
<cjwatson> (this is a judgement call but it's usually obvious when you get to it - an entirely missing package, or a conflicts, or some such)
<cjwatson> also, unity-schemas was only published quite recently from RTM silo 8
<cjwatson> so it's possible that this will be easier based on the next image
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/unity/+publishinghistory
<ToyKeeper> I simply missed the lack of an '8'.
<ToyKeeper> The rest was pretty straightforward.
<ToyKeeper> The only unknown now is whether two new packages are supposed to be included: indicators-client unity-scope-tool
<cjwatson> indicators-client is Source: unity8
<cjwatson> as is unity-scope-tool
<cjwatson> ubuntu-rtm/14.09 currently has older versions of both
<cjwatson>  indicators-client | 8.00+14.10.20140918~rtm-0ubuntu1 | ubuntu-rtm/14.09/universe | amd64, armhf, i386
<cjwatson>  unity-scope-tool  | 8.00+14.10.20140918~rtm-0ubuntu1 | ubuntu-rtm/14.09/universe | amd64, armhf, i386
<ToyKeeper> Looks like one is for autopilot, the other is for developing scopes.  Probably not intended to be in the default image.
<cjwatson> are they in the default image?
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins. robru landed some experimental changes in citrain production, please ping robru if your build job has unexpected errors
<cjwatson> there are no new dependencies on them introduced by this PPA
<ToyKeeper> I was just double-checking for new packages, since sometimes those don't always get pulled in automatically.  I do see several which are claimed as no longer necessary though...
<cjwatson> ToyKeeper: they're just other binaries built by the same source package - all the binaries from a given source go together
<cjwatson> so they're all in the PPA, but that doesn't mean they'll end up on the image
<ToyKeeper> cjwatson: Yes.  Usually I just dist-upgrade with only the silo enabled and apt figures out the right thing to do.  Since that didn't work this time, I'm double-checking everything.
<cjwatson> looking at the dependency structure I think there's no change there
<cjwatson> got it
<cjwatson> I think I can confidently answer that you do not need to install those two packages
<ToyKeeper> I decided the same, after reading what the packages are.  :)
<cjwatson> heh
<cjwatson> I just perked up in case it was one of the cases of missing dependencies in rtm that I'm chasing down
<ToyKeeper> Doesn't look like it...  I just autocompleted an '8' which wasn't supposed to be there.  ;P
<cwayne> rsalveti: ah, okay, so features atm is the same for everything then?
<rsalveti> cwayne: yes
<cwayne> rsalveti: ah cool, that simplifies this a bit :)
<sergiusens> not again...
<robru> sergiusens: dunno why the spreadsheet lost that info, turns out it was in silo 1 all along, i just fixed it but not before the bot could ping
<sergiusens> robru: somebody might be typoing and undoing and the bot detects that as a change
<robru> sergiusens: doubtful, because the requestid was completely gone from the spreadsheet, so it's more like "somebody typod, and then didn't think to undo but just deleted the whole cell"
<robru> sergiusens: I had to grab the requestid from the dashboard and copy&paste it back in the right place
<sergiusens> robru: heh, damn spreadsheet
<robru> sergiusens: yeah it's a mess
<robru> Ursinha: ^
<Ursinha> I promise the nightmare will go away
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-25
<robru> ^^^ whooop woooop, first build in silo 21 is a success ;-)
<Wellark> robru: my man
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/krillin-wifi/+merge/235879
<Wellark> that would need to be added to silo 7
<Wellark> then reconfigure and rebuild
<robru> Wellark: utopic 7 or rtm 7?
<Wellark> awe: ^^^
<robru> I guess rtm 7 since utopic 7 looks like it was already published
<Wellark> robru: dunno, just make sure it lands to both :)
<robru> Wellark: yeah but does this go with ofono or hud?
<awe> rtm 7
<robru> ok
<Wellark> robru: ofono
<awe> ofono
<Wellark> robru: there is a hud silo!?
<Wellark> robru: link plz
<robru> Wellark: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=hud
<Wellark> robru: thanks!
<Wellark> ah ok
<Wellark> it's about removing that hack
<Wellark> awe: fingers crossed!
<Wellark> ok, I'm hitting the be
<Wellark> bed
<Wellark> will continue testing tomorrow morning
<robru> Wellark: awe: building https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-007-1-build/45/console
<Wellark> in about 4h
<robru> Wellark: goodnight
<Wellark> that should be enough for all that c++11 template stuff to compile on armhf
<sergiusens> Wellark: we are landing in rtm first for ofono
<sergiusens> awe: ^
<sergiusens> Wellark: if indicator network isn't ready to do that, it should be a separate silo
 * awe hopes it's ready to do that
<awe> sergiusens, we need these to land together, which is why I asked him to add to the silo
<kenvandine> robru, i can use one now :)
<robru> kenvandine: which line?
<kenvandine> robru, if i can take a silo, i can assign it :)
<kenvandine> i just didn't want to step on anyone else in line
<kenvandine> wow
<kenvandine> i see a bunch of new silos!
<kenvandine> woot
<robru> kenvandine: right, go ahead. there's no line, I only assign silos to people who actually ask.
<robru> kenvandine: had too many problems with assigning silos to people "first in line" who weren't actually around, resulting in lots of idle silos.
<kenvandine> robru, yeah, but i know bfiller had been asking
<kenvandine> and ended up going to rtm first :)
<robru> did he? i didn't see it today...
<kenvandine> it was before you started
<robru> ah
<kenvandine> we had no empties
<robru> right, the silo crunch this morning triggered the creation of 10 new ones ;-)
<kenvandine> he got tired of waiting :)
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> it was rough
<kenvandine> we needed more :)
<sergiusens> awe: well, it not sure how Wellark is doing rtm landings; but need his confirmation we can proceed
<robru> kenvandine: we've needed more for a long time.
<awe> shit
<awe> sergiusens, another mistake...on my part
<sergiusens> awe: we can roll ofono to do a utopic landing first if you want
<awe> sergiusens, this should've gone to the urfkill utopic silo ( 011 ), not the ofono rtm silo
 * awe hangs his head
<sergiusens> awe: oh... then we are good
<Wellark> awe, sergiusens??
<awe> sorry Wellark
<Wellark> awe: did I do something wrong?
<awe> the indicator change is for urfkill, not ofono
<Wellark> right
<awe> no I told you to do something wrong
<Wellark> well, actually I should have noticed it as well now that you mentioned
<Wellark> ok, no biggie
<awe> at least we didn't click publish this time around
<Wellark> robru: could you move the MP to approriate silo
<Wellark> robru: awe will give the details
<robru> awe: what silo?
<Wellark> robru: the indicator-network MP that is
<awe> robru, I asked Wellark to add indicator-network to rtm-007
<awe> when it was supposed to go to utopic silo 011 ( urfkill )
<robru> awe: ok, I can fix it
<awe> whew
<awe> thanks robru
<Wellark> ok, I will have one smoke more
<Wellark> and after that I'm off to bed
<Wellark> so if anything fatal is needed from me, make sure to make it known in the next couple of minutes :)
<robru> awe: Wellark: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-011-1-build/71/console ok you guys are building in utopic 11
<sergiusens> robru: awefor the ofono silo we would want a watch only build
<sergiusens> awe ^
<robru> sergiusens: just did it
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<awe> thanks guys
<robru> awe: you're welcome
<Wellark> robru: oh and one more thing, if any of the unit tests fails on some random arch just keep hitting rebuild until they pass
<Wellark> couple of the are a bit flaky
<Wellark> or actually
<Wellark> I'm back in 4h
<Wellark> I can hit the rebuild button
<Wellark> so never mind
<Wellark> I think I got the tests to behave a bit better on the power64 and arm64 but let's see
<sergiusens> robru: can I get a silo for 81?
<Wellark> or did I just disable them..
<Wellark> can't remember
<Wellark> anyway
<Wellark> good night
<robru> Wellark: goodnight
<robru> sergiusens: ok you got rtm2
<sergiusens> awesome, this APPEND_RTM_TO_VERSION already happened :-D
<robru> sergiusens: yep
 * sergiusens leaves to see what's in the fridge for dinner
<sergiusens> robru: we can ditch line 82(for utopic) and put it together with 67 if you want
<robru> sergiusens: yeah
<robru> bfiller: ok you got rtm3
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome!
<robru> bfiller: need anything else before I pop out for dinner
<robru> ?
<bfiller> robru: I'm good, thanks
<robru> bfiller: have a good night!
<bfiller> robru: you too :)
<kenvandine> hey bfiller
<bfiller> kenvandine: hey
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 255 building (started: 20140925 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 61 building (started: 20140925 03:10) ===
<sergiusens> robru:  cjwatson btw 1.9 GiB (94.17%) of 2.0 GiB in the ubuntu-rtm/landing-002 ppa
<robru> sergiusens: is it a problem? I assume the PPA will free some space on its own...
<sergiusens> robru: not for me it isn't
<sergiusens> robru: btw, was 67 already reconfigured?
<sergiusens> robru: and rtm-002 is good to go
<sergiusens> or rsalveti if you're still around
<rsalveti> sergiusens: hey, what do you need?
<Mirv> morning
<sergiusens> rsalveti: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=ciborium should be good to go, not sure why the spreadsheet doesn't reflect that though
<rsalveti> sergiusens: done
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 255 DONE (finished: 20140925 03:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/255.changes ===
<sergiusens> rsalveti: and then a reconfig for line 67 so I can sync into utopic
<rsalveti> sergiusens: done
<sergiusens> ty
<Mirv> rtm 002 indeed didn't look like ready to publish, no idea why
<Mirv> \o/ for 30 silos, even if the spreadsheet might become even more unmanageable
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 61 DONE (finished: 20140925 04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/61.changes ===
<sergiusens> Mirv: robru I think the spreadsheet craps out everytime there's line movement
<sergiusens> as in archiving or moving stuff around
<sergiusens> dashboard says: "pepe phone MMS bugfix dialog bug fixes, enabled translations for missing strings and disabling unused channels (spreadsheet row 67)."
<sergiusens> Mirv:  robru and now that's on line 73 and broken
<Mirv> sergiusens: yeah I'm not sure if those dashboard line nr:s ever get updated when lines change
<sergiusens> Mirv: well the sheet broke right about the same time
<sergiusens> Mirv: the ref on the sheet for my assigned silo is missing
<Mirv> sergiusens: for which landing? there's no mms rtm silo yet?
<sergiusens> Mirv: I mean, the lines moved, all the statuses broke
<sergiusens> Mirv: well, it just moved to line 74
<sergiusens> Mirv: which should be http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=sergiusens
<Mirv> sergiusens: ah! right, they lose the status information. but I haven't noticed it'd be permanent, since otherwise we'd have had empty statuses a lot.
<Mirv> interesting, let's see
<sergiusens> Mirv: well it happens to me every day
<sergiusens> I keep getting silos assigned for things that have already landed and silos unassigned for things I'm working on
<Mirv> sergiusens: oh, right, the lower line is the utopic landing and (but only it) lost its id
<Mirv> sergiusens: restoring
<Mirv> sergiusens: fixed. yeah that happens daily, lost id:s, but seem quite randomly hitting a single landing's id
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, I wonder why phablet-shell fails most of the time.
<sergiusens> Mirv: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=ciborium is good to go (status isn't updating though)
<robru> Mirv: sergiusens dashboard updates spreadsheet info every 2 minutes, but if the requestid is lost from the spreadsheet then indeed the stale info will stick in the dashboard, it happens a lot. Requires manually copying the requestid from the dashboard back into the spreadsheet.
<sergiusens> well whatever needs to be done; I am closing shop since it's 3AM
<sergiusens> enjoy
<robru> I'm also eod, hopefully Mirv can fix it ;-)
<Mirv> sergiusens: ok
<Mirv> robru: yeah I restored the id
<robru> Mirv: thanks
<mzanetti> sil2100: hey ho. seems the queue is a bit smaller now :) about silo utopic/6: want me to rebuild or are we still good?
<sil2100> mzanetti: you can do a rebuild just to make sure nothing from the project list got released - if nothing was released in the meantime, that rebuild should do nothing ;) And then, testing and landing finally!
<mzanetti> sil2100: ok... so we need to re-test in any case... ok
<sil2100> Yeah, re-testing now will be required anyway since there has been like at least 6 images from the last testing...
<sil2100> brendand: morning!
<brendand> sil2100, morning. just an fyi, the electrics in my house are acting funny today - and no power == no connection
<Mirv> sil2100: FYI I landed quite a lot of stuff to rtm in the morning after the image had already built
<Mirv> so one might want to also dist-upgrade after image update to get the latest unity8 and friends on rtm
<brendand> sil2100, so if i disappear suddenly...
 * Mirv stays on #54 to continue testing qtbase
<sil2100> Mirv: hey! Anything important? Maybe we could build a new image soon then?
<davmor2> brendand: we no it's cause you're slacking off again right?
<davmor2> know even
<sil2100> brendand: hah, ok! But we would need a QA check on that device tarball
<brendand> sil2100, i think its good
<sil2100> brendand: as per the e-mail, the custom tarball is in the queue and it deps on the device one
<brendand> sil2100, the problems i had last night were probably network related
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah https://lists.canonical.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-September/000479.html is quite big, then also qtmir, qtubuntu-camera, messaging, dialer, unity-scope-click... might warrant building a new image
<davmor2> brendand: I have monday and tuesday booked off for that very reason :)
<sil2100> Mirv: oh my, landing spree I see!
<brendand> davmor2, you getting yours fixed?
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, let's discuss a new image soon then
<Mirv> sil2100: sure
<brendand> davmor2, the electrics in this house are ancient, desperately needs a rewiring
<davmor2> brendand: no they are replacing all the wiring in the flat Monday and Plastering the mess they make on the Tuesday
<Mirv> sil2100: and to be discussed also: what the heck is that utopic 004 with weird old comments that might not be relevant anymore. no-one seems to know as no-one dares to publish it :) it's also marked for tvoss, but who tested it since it wasn't him..
<sil2100> Mirv: so! It was tvoss's test silo, but then lool took that silo over, uploaded a package with a proper version and re-tested
<sil2100> Mirv: since he mentioned that he wants this to land and I think even cyphermox gave it a testing spin
<ogra_> dod anyone upgrade to #60 yet ?
<ogra_> *did
<sil2100> It would be best if lool could comment again on that though before we publish
<ogra_> (or 61)
<lool> that's right
<sil2100> ogra_: not me, anything bad?
<ogra_> dunno, we dont seem to have test results on rtm
<lool> Mirv, sil2100: but network-manager which was there got into unapproved yesterday; just waiting for review there
<lool> I was also looking at clearing silos
<lool> since we were missing some
<brendand> sil2100, i'll be a couple minutes late, need to get coffee
<ogra_> 61 failed on pulling the unity8 tests ,,,
<sil2100> lool: oh, so it was already released?
<ev> sil2100: do you guys have everything you need to get those extra PPAs running? I saw that Robert and Colin took care of getting them de-virted.
<ogra_> and 60 doesnt seem to have started at all
<sil2100> ev: yes, all is ok :)
<ev> whoop
<lool> sil2100: well, it's not in until it's in
<lool> sil2100: it could get kicked out of unapproved
<Mirv> sil2100: meeting
<sil2100> lool: but it's in the queue, right?
<lool> sil2100, Mirv: I've pinged tvoss to ask whether he cared to keep the silo after this landing
<lool> sil2100: it's in unapproved
<ogra_> Mirv, bah, no harps at all !
<Mirv> oSoMoN: removed the MP from the rtm sensors sync silo and kicked build again
<Mirv> since it should have the sync:N only
<cyphermox> Mirv: sil2100: lool silo is  fine to publish, yes
<cyphermox> oh wait
<sil2100> cyphermox, lool: ok, goot to know - it seems the silo has been published, we just need to track it manually now and once it goes out of unapproved then we
<cyphermox> scratch that,
<sil2100> We'll clean it
<cyphermox> yeah, clean ;)
<cyphermox> lool copied the packages himself yesterday
<sil2100> Since the state is a bit broken and it thinks it still wasn't published ;)
<sil2100> ACK
<Mirv> indeed
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> will a clean break anything if it was a sync request still in unapproved?
<seb128> cyphermox, urg, what are you doing online in the middle of the night?
<cyphermox> seb128: it's not the middle of the night where I am
<cyphermox> I'm really a little late this morning in fact ;)
<cyphermox> seb128: in UTC+1 for the rest of the week
<seb128> cyphermox, oh, nice ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, good morning then!
<cyphermox> good morning! :)
<seb128> cyphermox, I commented on your u-s-s bluetooth fix with a nitpick
<cyphermox> great
<cyphermox> seb128: updated
<Mirv> cyphermox: ok good morning then to you, instead of mocking you about not sleeping at proper times :)
<cyphermox> oh, I don't sleep proper hours anyway ;)
<popey> ogra_: on my mako I have the updates "In progress" flashing "Installing update..." for like 15 mins...
<popey> is this a known issue?
<ogra_> not sure ... i thinnk i have seen that on krillin too before the new system-image stuff landed
<ogra_> killing system-settings and starting it again helped for me
<popey> ok
<brendand> john-mcaleely, it's an ack now
<brendand> john-mcaleely, i did find a lot of weird issues but they're all pre-existing
<seb128> cyphermox, what do you mean "return"?
<cyphermox> seb128: what line are you looking at?
<john-mcaleely> brendand, ack. will publish now
<seb128> cyphermox, bluetooth.cpp l202
<cyphermox> seb128: I'm looking at line 49 on the merge request page
<seb128> cyphermox, oh right, sorry I look at the first chunck for disconnect
<cyphermox> seb128: line 198 :)
<cyphermox> ah
<seb128> cyphermox, yeah, I'm not fully awake yet it seems, sorry for the noise ;-)
<cyphermox> no worries :)
<seb128> cyphermox, disconnect doesn't do anything after the switch
<seb128> cyphermox, approved
<cyphermox> thanks!
<seb128> cyphermox, btw do you still have my "can't connect to my car" bug on your todolist? ;-)
<cyphermox> yes
<john-mcaleely> brendand, ogra_ sil2100 cwayne device tarball published
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: \o/
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi guys. could I please get silo 020 reconfigured? thanks! https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-020-0-reconfigure/build?delay=0sec
<pete-woods> (spreadsheet row 29)
<popey> ogra_: that got it
<ogra_> cool, watch if you see it again though
<popey> psivaa: fginther still has his name as vanguard which I can't imagine is right?
<ogra_> i only had it once
<popey> i had it twice this week
<psivaa> popey: no, it must be cihelp for now. probably missed renaming it
<psivaa> popey: i'll change it
<popey> cihelp. can someone look at http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-weather-app-python3/12/console and explain what that means please?
<popey> ☻
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: vila | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<popey> \o/ vila ^^
<oSoMoN> Mirv, ah, I wasn’t aware of that, thanks
<vila> popey: well, it says 'conflicts' so this branch needs to merge trunk and resolve the conflicts before being re-pushed I'd say
<popey> ah
<popey> thanks vila
<vila> popey: yw
<pete-woods> trainguards: naggy naggy nag. can has reconfigure silo 020 kthx? :) (row 29 https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-020-0-reconfigure/build?delay=0sec)
<popey> vila: now it's failing building on raring!? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-weather-app-python3/13/console
<popey> shouldn't it build on utopic?
<popey> dpkg-buildpackage: source distribution raring
<popey> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: qtdeclarative5-dev
<vila> popey: O_o
<vila> popey: should we blame pkg-buildpackage: source changed by Alan Pope <popey@ubuntu.com> ?
<popey> i haven't changed it recently
<Mirv> 13.04 was a solid release! :)
<vila> popey: kidding, no idea about what is causing that
<popey> ☻
<Mirv> popey: a few weeks ago I removed the packages from SDK PPA for distros no longer security supported
<Mirv> meaning everything but 12.04 and 14.04
<sil2100> pete-woods: o/
<pete-woods> :D
<Mirv> so it might bring up issues where ancient versions are used
<Mirv> pete-woods: sil2100: already running
<Mirv> pete-woods: sil2100: I just thought to wait until it finishes :) which it now just did.
<pete-woods> woot!
<sil2100> uh oh!
<sil2100> :)
<vila> popey: note that the job says: Building remotely on mediumtests-utopic-slave
<vila> popey: so it may just be that you use raring in the version but are really building on utopic anyway
<vila> popey: so, I'd rather dig: dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: qtdeclarative5-dev
<vila> popey: but maybe that's what Mirv  just said ?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I’m trying to install qtubuntu-sensors from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-006 in 14.09-proposed, but apt complains that it Depends: libubuntu-application-api2 (>= 2.3.0+14.10.20140916.3-0ubuntu1) but 2.3.0+14.10.20140916.3~rtm-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<oSoMoN> Mirv, what’s the best way to address that? should we relax the version dep in qtubuntu-sensors, or should the version of libubuntu-application-api2 in rtm be bumped to remove the "~rtm" token?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sil2100: sounds like problem of binary copy combined with earlier landings using ~rtm version string
<oSoMoN> yes
<mzanetti> sil2100: silo utopic/6 good to go
<Mirv> sil2100: is there a way to force a rebuild or something in case of a sync silo like that now?
<ogra_> psivaa, argh ...
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ grep "start on" /etc/init/android-tools-adbd.conf
<ogra_> start on android-container persist.sys.usb.config=*adb
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ mount|grep adb
<ogra_> /dev/loop0 on /etc/init/android-tools-adbd.conf type ext4 (ro,relatime,data=ordered)
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<pete-woods> 27?!? I can't see this in the dashboard :)
<ogra_> psivaa, seems there is a broken upstart job mounted from the device tarball in krillin
<pete-woods> oh wait, refresh
<mzanetti> sil2100: also, I'd need an rtm silo to sync  utopic/6 over when you have a minute
<ogra_> psivaa, same thing on mako:
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ grep "start on" /etc/init/android-tools-adbd.conf
<ogra_> start on (android-container persist.sys.usb.config=*adb) and (started lightdm)
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<psivaa> ogra_: dint know the new image has been already built, let me take a look
<ogra_> psivaa, well, that has been there all the time
<ogra_> it explains why you can still see the var unset on krillin ... (doesnt explain that for mako though)
<Mirv> spreadsheet down :(
<ogra_> psivaa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8424350/
<pete-woods> spreadsheet back
<sil2100> Mirv: if you do a re-build and list all the packages you want to rebuild then it should do the binary sync then
<sil2100> mzanetti: o/
<mzanetti> :)
<Mirv> pete-woods: back and gone again :S
<Mirv> while running a script
<sil2100> uh oh packaging changes
<Mirv> sil2100: we wouldn't want a binary sync but a real rebuild to pick up lower depedencies from rtm
<psivaa> ogra_: 'while true; do adb -s JB006885 shell sudo -iu phablet env |grep UPSTART;sleep 1;done' does print the session info without any miss
<ogra_> psivaa, on krillin ?
<psivaa> ogra_: yes
<sil2100> ogra_: two things:
<ogra_> psivaa, hmm, try enabling the wizard and test again
<sil2100> ogra_: first: did the device tarball made its way to the end already? ;)
<ogra_> i bet there you see some other behavior
<sil2100> ogra_: second, could you +1 this? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-006-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_platform-api_2.4.0+14.10.20140922.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<ogra_> sil2100, looks like we have a #62 there
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<ogra_> so i guess yes :)
<sil2100> Mirv: ah, hm, ok, so you can just do a rebuild with listing the components and specifying the REBUILD_SOURCES_FOR_SYNC flag
<sil2100> ogra_: yay, can you kick a new image then? :)
<ogra_> yup, confirmed by index.json
<sil2100> ogra_: and the +1 once you have a moment on the platform-api
<ogra_> triggered
<ogra_> sil2100, +1
<ogra_> sil2100, oh, wait, doesnt that need an abi bump if it has new symbols ?
<Mirv> sil2100: oh, thanks! so many flags that have been implemented :)
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: psivaa | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues:
<pete-woods> trainguards: sorry, could I get that silo reconfigured again (I've condensed the MRs down into one with the various conflicts resolved) thanks! https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-020-0-reconfigure/build?delay=0sec
<Mirv> pete-woods: ok
<pete-woods> thanks!
<Mirv> sil2100: even with force_rebuild and that it doesn't seem to do a thing like rebuilding from sources: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-006-1-build/16/console
<sil2100> ogra_: we usually tend to keep a policy that single additions of symbols do not require an ABI bump, only when some are modified or removed
<ogra_> ah, no, only adding symbols wont need the bump
<sil2100> At least that was the rule of the thumb usually
<ogra_> yeah, i just checked the policy
<sil2100> Mirv: let me take a look
<ogra_> sil2100, go ahead then
<sil2100> Mirv: ah :| Right... synces don't rebuild unnecessarily, damn
<sil2100> Mirv: since they're assumed to not require rebuilds, as they're synces
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, let's do it like this
<sil2100> Mirv: once you remove the package from the PPA it should rebuild it
<sil2100> Mirv: can I remove the package from the PPA? You fine with that? :)
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 63 building (started: 20140925 10:10) ===
<sil2100> (I suppose so!)
<davmor2> ogra_: the bash fix is that both vulnerabilities or just the one?
<ogra_> davmor2, heh, ask the security team
<ogra_> but i would expect all of them ...
<davmor2> sil2100: is that the device tarball that triggered image 63?
<Mirv> sil2100: feel free, it wasn't started to be tested yet or anything
<Mirv> sil2100: makes sense!
<sil2100> davmor2: no, we triggered it - device tarball is in 62, 63 we kicked just now
<ogra_> davmor2, device tarball builds are not announced
<sil2100> 64 will be the one with the custom tarball
<davmor2> ogra_: damn it
<ogra_> davmor2, the bot only watches rootfs builds
<davmor2> ogra_: you need to teach you bot a new trick :P
<pete-woods> Mirv: that reconfigure seems to have failed. I should have mentioned that I added mediascanner2 MRs to it
<ogra_> davmor2, yes, after release i'll hopefully have time for that
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, it seems that now it's re-packing the source package, so it should rebuild :)
 * ogra_ wishes the beta freeze would be lifted already ... i need that hud landing 
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ^
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks!
<psivaa> ogra_: now, i'm getting this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8424473/ on a device that already had 62
<psivaa> trying to find one with 61
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> in recovery that should surely work
<brendand> sil2100, we let this very severe regression be promoted :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1373855
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1373855 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Photos taken with Krillin camera show as black in preview and when set as wallpaper" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks a lot!
<Mirv> pete-woods: ah, ok then it needs a prepare one
<pete-woods> sorry for that! I am distracted with a wife who keeps thinking labour is possibly starting ;)
<Mirv> pete-woods: :D no problem, prepare reconfigure is now done.
<pete-woods> Mirv: awesome, thanks!
<psivaa> sil2100: ogra_: a couple of krillins are running tests with utotpic-52 and two are showing this /cache/recovery/ cleaning issue on rtm-62. i could only try rtm on krilling after the utopic one finishes
<popey> vila: Mirv it's still failing once bumped to utopic... what's going on here? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-weather-app-python3/14/console
<Mirv> popey: vila: makes no sense if that rootfs is indeed utopic
<mzanetti> trainguards, is this something I need to to or just waiting for someone to pick it up? "Publication needs action: some packaging changes needs manual acking"
<Mirv> sil2100: we have another problem first seen today morning that some landings don't reflect the "Yes, tested" status but stay at "Packages built". current examples include my landing on line 33 which I just marked as tested, and oSoMoN's landing on line 61
<Mirv> and pete's landing on line 76
<Mirv> I see nothing wrong with those lines, or the protected range values..
<Mirv> but they aren't currently going to QA team's radar in case of rtm landings or trainguards' radar in case of utopic landings
<Mirv> mzanetti: just wait, trainguards should get a core-dev ack for the changes if own access rights are not enough
<mzanetti> Mirv: ah ok, thanks
<sil2100> hmmm
<Mirv> mzanetti: although, I see ogra_ already gave sil2100 "go ahead" on your landing, so I think all that is needed is the publish button press
<ogra_> :)
<mzanetti> awesomes
<sil2100> It is done now!
<mzanetti> thanks guys!
<mzanetti> do we have any free rtm silos to sync this over?
<Mirv> mzanetti: yes
<Mirv> now that we have 30!
<mzanetti> Mirv: nice!
<mzanetti> Mirv: line 28 in the spreadsheet
<Mirv> mzanetti: on it
<sil2100> Mirv: this is really strange, since all the formulas indeed seem to be correct
<sil2100> The spreadsheet seems to live its own life!
<sil2100> :)
<Mirv> sil2100: it also errors out a lot today
<popey> i get this every time I boot my phone... http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-09-25-121635.png
<ogra_> haha
<popey> which takes me to a google account selection screen and no idication _why_ it wants it
<Mirv> brendand: so, rtm 020 qtbase would have a fix that is critical to unity8 team, and it has now been set to "Tested?" yes by me but the status is just not visible on the spreadsheet because of a mysterious problem hitting some of the lines. could you add to QA's queue manually?
<ogra_> the desktop bugs strike on the phone :)
<Mirv> line 33
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, got one error instantly when checking the spreadsheet
<sil2100> Mirv: the worst thing is... the dashboard uses the info from that column that doesn't update anymore ;/
<brendand> Mirv, row #?
<Mirv> brendand: 33
<sil2100> This is absurd
 * sil2100 still tries to look into it
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 63 DONE (finished: 20140925 11:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/63.changes ===
<ogra_> uh, oh
<popey> uh
<cwayne> john-mcaleely: excellent
<popey> might wanna mail the phone list and tell people not to update to that, that's gonna be bad
<ogra_> are you sure ?
<sil2100> davmor2: how's the custom tarball testing going?
<davmor2> sil2100: nearly done hit a stumbling block by missing out a *  in it mmi code but that works now I added it back in :)
<ogra_> mzanetti, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/63.changes is all the dependency dropping wanted ?
<pete-woods> bah, my phone just updated to image 63
<mzanetti> ogra_: yes. we figured we pull in all this while we actually only need unity-schemas any more
<pete-woods> those update notifications come out quickly!
<brendand> popey, not to update to what?
<ogra_> cool, so it should be safe withour the cruft then
<ogra_> brendand, 63
<brendand> ogra_, yeah but what's the problem?
<mzanetti> ogra_: yeah. it should. while testing this stuff on utopic I did the apt-get autoremove to make sure everything runs without it
<sil2100> AH ha!
<sil2100> Mirv: I found the problem I think!
<sil2100> But I wonder why it's like that, heh
<ogra_> mzanetti, great, then we shoudl eb safe
<ogra_> *be
 * ogra_ is brave and upgrades
<popey> phew
 * popey is not brave and waits for ogra_ to upgrade
<ogra_> coward :P
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, it seems one of robru's changes broke things, let me confirm
<psivaa> sil2100: ogra_: flashing of 62 and 63 failing with clearing the contents of /cache/recovery in the lab. i'm guessing we probably need to somehow manually flash those devices with pre-62. could ask the IS to do that in the lab if someone be able to confirm
<ogra_> psivaa, that might be caused by not using --bootstrap ... we need to wait for sergiusens
<psivaa> ogra_: ack
<ogra_> (and --bootstrap cant be used til the bootloader is fixed wrt -s <serial> in fastboot)
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, I found the offending commit..
<sil2100> Mirv: let me fix that, but anyway it will only work if we at least do a watch only build
<ogra_> psivaa, perhaps there is a way around this that sergiusens knows
<psivaa> ogra_: that would help save bugging the IS
<ogra_> yeah
<pete-woods> there is a regression in the thumbnailer caused by the packages dropping
<ogra_> dang
<pete-woods> but we have a silo with a fix for it preparing
<ogra_> phew
<pete-woods> it's a missing icon
<pete-woods> so not the end of the workd
<pete-woods> but not perfect, either
<ogra_> well, i dont think we planned to promote 63
<sil2100> Mirv: commiting and redeploying the fix in a moment :)
<nik90> so I should update to 63?
<nik90> shoudn't*
<john-mcaleely> psivaa, ogra_ sil2100 for what it's worth, I see 'failed to clear contents of cache/recovery' with --bootstrap too from time to time
<ogra_> nik90, why not ?
<davmor2> sil2100, cwayne: so I'm happy with the custom tarball, I see nothing more broken and some of the broken things fixed :)
<sil2100> Mirv: so the change was that robru changed (probably by accident) 'Packages built' to 'Packages built.', which in our spreadsheet breaks stuff as we do a direct comparison
<john-mcaleely> that error is is just u-d-f's way of telling you that it can't talk to the device. (or that the recovery is indeed full)
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks!
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, oh, right
<sil2100> cwayne: ok, you're free to upload then!
<cwayne> davmor2: thanks :)
<john-mcaleely> I would suggest you check the adb server on the host
<nik90> ogra_: I don't know,, you guys were saying something might be wrong...I think I will follow popey...
<nik90> ogra_: so you upgrade, then popey and then me
<john-mcaleely> (restart it)
<psivaa> john-mcaleely: i am able to login to the device via adb
<ogra_> psivaa, ^^
<ogra_> oh, well, then it might be not that
<john-mcaleely> psivaa, and are there files in /cache/recovery?
<popey> mine is doing the apparmor_parser dance
<john-mcaleely> (big ones)
<ogra_> mine too
<ogra_> probably for the next 30min :P
<psivaa> john-mcaleely: there were and i deleted them and tried. still the error was thrown
<cwayne> ogra_: just now updated the custom tarball, so that should go away on next flash :)
<john-mcaleely> psivaa, ok. over to sergiusens then :-)
<psivaa> john-mcaleely: ack, thanks :)
<sil2100> Mirv: let's wait for this https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro/quick_fix_for_typo/+merge/235942 to land :)
<ogra_> cwayne, hopefully :)
<ogra_> if only that splash screen wouldnt be white !
<cwayne> ogra_: third time's the charm right? :P
<ogra_> (and the display on full brightness)
<sil2100> Yay
<ogra_> yay ?
<Mirv> sil2100: ok!
<Mirv> sil2100: good one char catch :D
<brendand> Mirv, i'm just bisecting an issue and then i can test your silo
<ogra_> yay, i got the spinner
<psivaa> john-mcaleely: out of interest, did the error go away after restarting adb in the host? (we have a few other tests running and i might need to wait to test that)
<ogra_> bah !
<sil2100> Mirv: but as I said, we'll have to rebuild the silos that are b0rked probably ;) Or hack it on jenkins
<sil2100> Since the '.' is in all status files anyway
<ogra_> my launcher icons are gone !!!
<ogra_> popey, ^^
<Mirv> sil2100: oh my :(
<john-mcaleely> psivaa, I have observed that, yes. in the cases where recovery was empty, so the error was a secret way to observe that sdb was crap
<john-mcaleely> adb, even
<popey> ogra_: yay
<sil2100> Well, rebuild watch_only
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, so build with watch_only as needed
<popey> were we modifying the launcher, i recall a mail about that recently
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, but once it lands first, and maybe before that I'll do a quick script to do that in a jenkins script
<davmor2> cwayne: did you hit the push button yet?
<cwayne> davmor2: yes
<davmor2> cwayne: I just notice the tagger app is closing again, I'm not sure if it is a clash with the version that was on there?  I'll have a look when the image lands and see if happens there too
<brendand> ogra_, which image did we promote again?
<davmor2> brendand: 59
<ogra_> <ogra_> <ogra_> === Image RTM 14.09 #2 promoted ===
<ogra_> <ogra_> <robru> #2?
<ogra_> <ogra_> <ogra_> (that is: krillin 59, mako 54, generic 50 (actually 1 on the server), generic_x86 50 (actually 1 on the server))
<popey> lolnumbers
<sil2100> hah, love how ogra_ has always all those important copypastes close by ;)
<sil2100> Ready in his clipboard ;)
<sergiusens> popey: ogra_ it was announced, launcher was going to be reset
 * sergiusens will brb
<popey> thought so
<ogra_> sil2100, well, not *that* close ... note how  every time i re-paste adds one "ogra_" to the line ;)
<sil2100> hah ;)
<sergiusens> ogra_:  popey oh, g+-> unsupported browser; facebook-> html3 website
<ogra_> sergiusens, ? G+ works here
<cwayne> davmor2: hm, it works for me here on a fresh flash
<popey> fine here too
<davmor2> cwayne: I didn't do a wipe that's why I think it might be a clash
<ogra_> yup, here too on 63
<sil2100> Mirv, ogra_: so, I'll have to jump out for a doctor's appointement in some minutes, I'll take my laptop with me but I doubt there will be internet access there
<Mirv> ok
<ogra_> use tethering, works fine on krillin ;)
<ogra_> (not so much on mako yet though and i havent found out why ... will sit down with cyphermox at the sprint)
<davmor2> ogra_: only on usb and only if you hack it :P
<ogra_> davmor2, hack ?
<ogra_> how ?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, Mirv: how can I get line 61 on the QA dashboard?
<ogra_> adb shell android-gadget-service enable rndis
<ogra_> thats all that should be needed
<davmor2> I thought you had to run some command line to make it work
<cyphermox> ogra_: what's this about?
<cyphermox> oh. tethering
<ogra_> cyphermox, usb tethering works flawless on krillin with my setup, but not on mako
<cyphermox> weird, it should be exactly the same
<ogra_> seems there is some driver specific difference
<ogra_> (i assume)
<cyphermox> beh
<cyphermox> it's just the gadget driver no?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, it is also ip forwarding ... making sure rndis comes up with a fixed IP etc
<cyphermox> though you might be running into a limit of how many different functions of the gadget are enabled
<sil2100> oSoMoN: what do you mean?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: tethering is fine when you have some data plan - on my prepaid card I can at most buy a package of x MB
<sil2100> I mean, ogra_
<sil2100> oSoMoN: the last line was to ogra_ ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, well, get somme proper SIM then :)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sil2100: just wait. sil2100: that is another one set to tested but not showing up.
 * sil2100 only has prepaid phones at home
<Mirv> oSoMoN: robru broke a bit of the train and sil2100 is just fixing it
<Mirv> or was, MP waiting
 * Mirv has now unlimited LTE data plan
<Mirv> just needs backup battery power for the phone so it doesn't run out. or keep it attached to computer.
<oSoMoN> Mirv, sil2100: cool, thanks
<sil2100> Mirv, oSoMoN: ok, I quick-fixed it in silo 20 - let me quickfix it also for silo from oSoMoN
<sil2100> Ok, silo 006 also quick-fixed
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues:
<brendand> sil2100, is that spreadsheet bug fixed yet?
<sil2100> Mirv: since I need to drive out now, could you use the deploy job to deploy PROD when the merge gets merged? :)
<sil2100> brendand: fix is waiting to get merged
<brendand> sil2100, is it only affecting some lines?
<brendand> sil2100, silo20 just fired off
<sil2100> brendand: I fixed it with a hot-fix directly in jenkins
<sil2100> brendand: but didn't have time to do the same for other, as it's hacking in jenkins
<sil2100> brendand: the real fix will be merged and redeployed soon, and new silos will be ok
<sil2100> Ok, I jump out now
<sil2100> o/
<brendand> sil2100, what about ones created before the fix? can those be set manually?
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, I'll try, I've done that once or twice :)
<sil2100> brendand: so, once I'm back I'll quickly try to fix the old states with a script directly on jenkins
<sil2100> For now the only other solution is a watch_only rebuild (after the fix is deployed of course)
<sil2100> o/
<brendand> anyone knows where cameraplugin-aal comes from?
<Mirv> interestingly, line 33 indeed got fixed somehow
<brendand> ah qtubuntu-camera
<ogra_> cwayne, oh, did the tarball land ?
 * ogra_ just got an update again ... and it rebooted really quickly after flashing
<Mirv> considering now all the known cases got fixed on the spreadsheet by itself, I can let sil2100 handle the deploying of the fix and figure out why it got fixed before deploying :)
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> no signal on both SIMs now
<vila> popey, Mirv: sorry was afk, I'm not sure I understand but isn't this a case where qtdeclarative5-dev was a hidden dep revealed here ?
 * ogra_ wishes the custom tarball had *any* kind of meaningful versioning 
<ogra_> a random 10 digit number is really not helpful
<cwayne> ogra_: i inherited that version number, there's some logic somewhere that uses it to determine if a dconf update is necessary
<davmor2> cwayne: so just done a --wipe on image 64 tagger and yelp apps are broken, I'm wondering if it is the custom path that is doing it?
<cwayne> davmor2: it shouldnt be, yelp was never anything other than /custom
<cwayne> the yelp webapp hasn't changed at all (literally ever) i wonder how it broke?
<davmor2> cwayne: I wonder if they are missing apparmor profiles let me see if there is anything in the logs
<cwayne> davmor2: that doesn't make sense though (at least for yelp) how it ever worked then...
<davmor2> cwayne: Lunch called back in 30
<cwayne> davmor2: ok, im doing a flash now so ill try and check as well
<cwayne> :D
<cwayne> SUCH FASTER BOOT
<cwayne> davmor2: tagger/yelp work here but it just occurred to me i didn't do a --wipe either, retrying with that now
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: josepht | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues:
<kenvandine> trainguards  i've marked line 68 as tested but the status isn't updating
<Mirv> kenvandine: we're aware of the problem, deploying a fix
<kenvandine> Mirv, thx
<dbarth> trainguards, can i get a reconfig on silo 21 (and that means rtm 002 as well) ?
<dbarth> i would like to land another related change in one go
<Mirv> dbarth: sure
<Mirv> dbarth: done
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, davmor2 brendand new device tarball: http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-20140925-f46588a.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> + http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-20140925-f46588a.changes
<davmor2> brendand: do you want to take it or shall I?
<brendand> davmor2, you go ahead
<dobey> Mirv: hey, can line 70 get a silo now? landing-005 seems to have made it into rtm now
<ogra_> brendand, davmor2 wait, that has one revert to much
<davmor2> ogra_: I don't know
<ogra_> but i do
<ogra_> we need to revert one of the reverts
<davmor2> ogra_: so talk to john-mcaleely
<tedg> I have something that looks like I bug in CI Train.
<tedg> I've got two packages in a silo.
<tedg> And it seems like the second merge is looking for the tarball for the first.
<tedg> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-1-build/57/console
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, ogra_ brendand consider that tarball withdrawn. news shortly
<ogra_> davmor2, that is what i was doing ... and why i pinged here so you guys dont waste work time ;)
<Mirv> dobey: yeah, done
<davmor2> ogra_: :)
<dobey> Mirv: thanks
<Mirv> dbarth: how's ubuntu html5 migration to oxide going? just wondering seeing the qtwebkit still as a dependency.
<brendand> john-mcaleely, can your team own the tarball test plan?
<john-mcaleely>  brendand I think it is the same plan you already use for mako / flo/etc tarballs
<john-mcaleely> brendand, so actually, no. I think UE need to own this one
<brendand> john-mcaleely, so you do have a test plan you run for each tarball?
<john-mcaleely> brendand, for 'already use', that may be 'need to create' :-)
<john-mcaleely> brendand, no, we have a test plan we use for whole-device releases
<Mirv> bfiller: ok the gallery app silo 003 confusion seems over, recovered correct id for it and publishing, plus syncing to utopic silo
<john-mcaleely> brendand, and I have a smoke test in my head ('exploratory testing') for each devcie tarball
<bfiller> Mirv: ok thanks
<brendand> john-mcaleely, i think us running the formal test plan and you running the exploratory testing is errr, backwards :)
<john-mcaleely> brendand, agreed. However, I can't create the test plan - it's for UE to define what tests a device tarball must pass
<john-mcaleely> brendand, and it is the same for mako, flo, manta, etc
<john-mcaleely> brendand, what do you use for those? ;-)
<brendand> john-mcaleely, not sure when the last mako tarball update was actually
<brendand> john-mcaleely, we don't QA them explicitly
<john-mcaleely> yesterday, I assume
<john-mcaleely> I was only putting in changes taken from the mako...
<brendand> john-mcaleely, the test plan could apply to mako too, but i doubt we'll have capacity to run it
<brendand> john-mcaleely, on mako that is
<john-mcaleely> brendand, it's meaningless if it's only for krillin. seriously
<john-mcaleely> brendand, it's double meaningless if I (PES) write it.
<brendand> john-mcaleely, we can write it
<john-mcaleely> brendand, I'm happy to run it
<brendand> john-mcaleely, i'm not sure how it's meaningless if we only run it on the most important platform vs. no platform at all
<john-mcaleely> brendand, I will be amused when mako fails it :-) but not my problem
<Mirv> oSoMoN: should that "User feedback for secure connections" have a corresponding rtm silo?
<john-mcaleely> brendand, it bakes in device-specific hacks. I'm double-wary of that, coming from PES. oddly.
<john-mcaleely> brendand, I see your point, that some testing would be better than none.
<john-mcaleely> brendand, it's basic dogfooding. if mako doesn't run it, how will you know it works well, you can evolve it, etc. all not my problem though
<oSoMoN> Mirv, it already landed in RTM
<brendand> john-mcaleely, it all depends on resources, if someone has time to run it on mako we will
<john-mcaleely> brendand, makes sense. happy to run anything you write up/require.
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, brendand mako (and all other official ones) live in the android package
<ogra_> that was updated last week
<ogra_> it usually takes a while til the changes propagate to krillin
<ogra_> (wouldnt happen if krillin was in the android package too)
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, sounds about right. does it have a test plan we can steal?
<ogra_> dunno, i dont think so
<john-mcaleely> darn
<ogra_> install the images and run :P
<brendand> ogra_, did you file a bug - i need to send a report
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, same as krillin then :-P
<ogra_> brendand, nope, probably kgunn_ or psivaa did
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, nah, lots less than krillin :)
<brendand> kgunn_, psivaa - bug for the krillin recovery issue?
<brendand> ogra_, well formally speaking it's the same
<john-mcaleely> does it land through QA signoff?
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, i think its just "does still boot, and the bug i wanted to fix doesnt show anymore"
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, nope
<john-mcaleely> ok, krillin wins then. Way more QA :-)
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, yes
<ogra_> mako and friends usually only get developer QA
<ogra_> but not Qa QA
<john-mcaleely> why didn't this particular bug appear on mako though? (the debuggable=0 one)
<john-mcaleely> foxes guarding chicken coops can be dilligent, but are not to be trusted
<mzanetti> Mirv: hey, can you help us for a bit?
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, different android setup i guess ... sepcifically recovery differs ... looking at the krillin recovery it is full of awful hacks
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, like hardcoding a device and vendor ID we dont even have a udev rule for etc
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, fair point. it is a mess of stuff from history
<mzanetti> Mirv: we're trying to test the rtm silo 19. just noticed that the packages in there don't have the ~rtm version
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, i think the prob is that UE and PES worked to separated before ... we need to fix that for future ports
<mzanetti> Mirv: can we just rebuild that silo? but then what happens with the qtmir-gles package?
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, you're always welcome on site ;-)
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, but seriously, yes, of course
<ogra_> with code cross reviews etc
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, yeah, that's a good idea
<ogra_> we used to have a monthly meeting
<ogra_> but thats definitely not enough as our code issues show today :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: john-mcaleely it's common for android vendors to change the IDs
<ogra_> (though i think the current level of cooperation is fine ... we just didnt have that in the beginning)
<ogra_> (from where all these hack stem)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok, thanks for the information
<Mirv> mzanetti: yes the binary copies are now the new default for syncs. I'm not 100% sure about the rebuild behavior. you can also specify packages to rebuild on the build parameters.
 * Mirv hopes sil2100 is back soon, I'm already out from home with my laptop
<mzanetti> Mirv: so its ok that we don't have ~rtm attached to the version strings?
<Mirv> mzanetti: yes it's the plan, lukasz wrote about it on the mailing list
 * kgunn_ goes to read lukasz mail
<Mirv> "Landers! Binary copies for sync now enabled by default"
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, brendand davmor2 take 2. its betterer: http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-20140925-6623bf1.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> + http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-20140925-6623bf1.changes
<john-mcaleely> (I'm doing my testing now - not completed yet)
<ogra_> you should add more "Revert" to tthat line ;)
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, you shoudl see the comment I made in the review :-)
<ogra_> heh
<davmor2> ogra_: is this more what you had in mind? revert the revert to revert the revert that reverted the revert
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah !!
<kgunn_> actually Mirv ...seems to be prob with unity8 migration from pocket
<kgunn_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html - some Regression in autopkgtest for our qtcreator plugin
<kgunn_>  would that be blocking the migration?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> looks spurious though, I'll retry
<cjwatson> there've been several recent retries, wonder if something has been wrong in the infrastructure
 * mzanetti queues up for support by sil2100. Please let me know when you have a bit of time.
<kgunn_> cjwatson: thanks...so do i just check again in a bit ?
<cjwatson> there's something wrong with glx now, I don't understand what
<cjwatson> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console
<cjwatson> investigation there would be welcome
<kgunn_> bzoltan: ^ that's yours i think ??
<kgunn_> bzoltan: just checkin' you there ?
<kgunn_> mzanetti: ^ in case you might've missed
<mzanetti> I did
 * mzanetti reads scrollback
<Mirv> kgunn_: I fear bzoltan will not understand the problem. I wonder if it's anything to do with the new mesa release in proposed (the only thing that coes to my mind, other than test environment being broken).
<brendand> wahey, restart is back :)
<mzanetti> bregma: yep :)
<mzanetti> meh... today autocomplete is not my friend
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  you are right. I have no idea about that issue.
<Mirv> sil2100: welcome back!
<sil2100> Mirv: sorry it took so long!
<sil2100> Mirv: did the redeployment succeed?
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, brendand ogra_ fwiw, that second device tarball works for me on #64
<Mirv> sil2100: so, I deployed the changes, no real test yet whether it works ok or not. and funnily some silos got fixed before the deploying too.
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, yeah, i think davmor2 just confirmed that in the other channel
<Mirv> sil2100: so I think it needs to be continued to monitored
<sil2100> Mirv: ACK! Thanks :)
<davmor2> john-mcaleely, ogra_: just run some quick tests on the image too
<ogra_> davmor2, well, the tarball is identical to the former one ... just one property in recovery unset
<Mirv> sil2100: in other news.. we're out of silos! :D (for utopic)
 * ogra_ doesnt think there is any need to test the ubuntu side again 
<sil2100> WTH
<sil2100> :D
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah we thought it was safe before I'd like to make sure this time :P
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, so is that a QA +1, and i should publish?
<sil2100> A new device tarball?
<sil2100> Or what happened?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, you go away for a bit, and the excitement happens
<sil2100> ...anything broken?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, it seems the previous one regressed the flash/boot sequence for the CI lab, and others
<sil2100> I'm starting to get worried
<sil2100> oh
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, so this one removes the regression
<davmor2> ogra_, john-mcaleely: recovery, apps that were opening and phone calls and sms's work I'd say it was good :)
<john-mcaleely> ok, so sil2100 ogra_ is now a good time to push?
<ogra_> asap is a good time ;)
<sil2100> I might be a bit outdated, but I guess it should be ok to push it now
<seb128> ogra_, can you (or whoever handles touch seed) review https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-seeds/indicator-display.touch.utopic/+merge/234337 ?
<ogra_> ah, that old tedg thing
<ogra_> seb128, top approved (assuming the package is finally in all archives)
<seb128> ogra_, can you get it uploaded as well? ;-)
<ogra_> depends what tedg pays
<seb128> lol
<ogra_> (yeah, indeed) :)
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, sil2100 davmor2 published
<ogra_> \o/
<sil2100> \p/
<sil2100> uh, my face looks wrong
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Better
<ogra_> \Q/
<ogra_> (with tie)
<ogra_> (in the wind)
<john-mcaleely> I'm glad you labelled that
<sil2100> hah ;) Then p looks like someone with a ponytail, so that actually fitss
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, what else would hang off my chin !
<ogra_> (or neck)
<Laney> looking cool with a cigarette
<ogra_> hahaha
<robru> Mirv: sil2100: just reading the scrollback. what did i break?
<sil2100> robru: small typo ;)
<sil2100> robru: "Packages built." instead of "Packages built"
<sil2100> robru: the dot was unconventional and broke the spreadsheet as all logic was expecting the string without a '.'
<robru> sil2100: I don't understand how proper punctuation is a typo?
<robru> hm
<sil2100> robru: all other messages don't have a '.'
<robru> sil2100: what symptoms was the spreadsheet having?
<sil2100> robru: you had 'Merging', 'Building' and 'Packages built.'
<sil2100> robru: the spreadsheet was expecting it without the dot and was not updating entries that are tested and ready for release
<robru> sil2100: actually my new code has 'Merging.', i wonder if that'll break anything also. stupid spreadsheet
<sil2100> robru: as there is an IF(cell == 'Packages built') and it appends '. Testing done, ready to publish'
<robru> ah
<sil2100> robru: well, I grepped the cu2d code and it's still 'Merging' there, without the dot
<robru> sil2100: well thanks for fixing it instead of reverting
<robru> sil2100: yeah, 'Merging' is the old crap that I haven't quite managed to delete just yet.
<sil2100> robru: we can bring back the '.', but I personally like the convention without a dot at the end, as it's like just a sentence written in a cell
<robru> sil2100: silomanager.py contains a new class that reimplements all the existing functions, but better and with tests. I'm just in the process of migrating all of citrain/* to actually use it, so I can delete the old untested functions
<sil2100> k
<robru> sil2100: ok, not going you fight you over a period
<sil2100> hah, well, it's just a matter of preference here
<sil2100> I wouldn't fight for that as well, just wanted everything to follow one convention
<ogra_> robru, he is so german sometimes, aint he ?
<ogra_> :)
<robru> sil2100: right
<tedg> ogra_, Ah, cool. Thanks!
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, I corrected all silos in case that's needed
<Mirv> sil2100: various things seem broken, though. dashboard emptied quite a lot and refreshsilos errors out.
<sil2100> Uh?
<sil2100> Let me check
<sil2100> AH
<sil2100> Let me fix that
<sil2100> Grrr
<dbarth> trainguards, sorry i need silo 2 reconfigured as well (was 21 on utopic before)
<Mirv> sil2100: good that someone has some idea about all that :)
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, should be better now ;p
<sil2100> Just need to wait for it to rsync
<sil2100> Mirv, ogra_, robru: I won't be on the meeting, need to fix something more
<Mirv> sil2100: looks better, most silos are back already on the dashboard
<robru> sil2100: whatcha fixin?
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues:
<kgunn_> sil2100: i see Mirv handed back off...not sure if anyone whined about this yet
<kgunn_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<kgunn_> unity8 failing to migrate...
<kgunn_> something about qtcreator...and colin thot it related to
<kgunn_> mesa upload ?
<kgunn_> can you help me track down ?
<Mirv> robru: ^ unity-scope-mediascanner changes seem fine (it's in universe, and I'm now MOTU), but you'd need to find a core-dev to look at the thumbnailer changes
<pete-woods> yes, we add a new -common package, so please check we've done it correctly :)
<robru> kenvandine: ^ can you check the thumbnailer diff above ^?
<Mirv> I wonder if that etc/apport/blacklist.d/thumbnailer would rather need to be in the common package, lib seems wrong place for it
<sil2100> robru: ah, I broke something in the backend ;)
<sil2100> robru: had to quickly fix it before anyone noticed..!
<robru> sil2100: ah ok, glad it wasn't me ;-)
<dbarth> ping? i'm trying to get silo 2 reconfigured, to mirror what's in 21
<dbarth> i have 2 rtm devices to test it actually, so silo 2 is not enough to confirm
<sil2100> dbarth: ah, ok! Let me do that :)
<cjwatson> kgunn_: it wasn't me who thought it related to mesa; that was Mirv
<sil2100> dbarth: reconfiguring!
<dbarth> ah thanks man
<dbarth> cool
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI Lab is offline for maintanence until 19:00 UTC
<sil2100> fginther: hey! Do you know if citrain will also be affected?
<sil2100> fginther: since the e-mail mentioned cu2d
<fginther> sil2100, no ci-train lives outside of the ci-lab
<ogra_> at the train station indeed :)
<kenvandine> robru, sure
<robru> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> robru, humm...
<kenvandine> they added +etc/apport/blacklist.d/thumbnailer
<robru> uh oh
<kenvandine> to the lib package
<kenvandine> so if it's multiarch, it'll have a file conflict
<sil2100> kenvandine: heey! :)
<robru> kenvandine: is it multiarch?
<kenvandine> not sure ;)
<sil2100> kenvandine: so, actually I also wanted to poke you about some small regression we recently encountered... I guess you might know something about who to poke
<sil2100> brendand: do we have a bug number for that wallpaper issue?
<kenvandine> but since this change is specifically adding a thumbnailer-common package, maybe the apport file should go there
<sil2100> kenvandine: so, it seems after the latest qtubuntu-camera landing, the pictures generated by the camera app cannot be used as wallpapers
<robru> kenvandine: ok I'll kick it back to them
<kenvandine> sil2100, working on it
<sil2100> \o/
<brendand> kenvandine, is there a fix in sight?
<kenvandine> bug 1373462
<ubot5> bug 1373462 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[background] Preview/Background is black for some images" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1373462
<kenvandine> it's a size issue
<kenvandine> we can work around it by setting the sourceSize
<kgunn_> sil2100: Mirv ....still lost on the unity8 not migrating
<kgunn_> ?
<kenvandine> so i guess on the device it can't allocate enough memory
<kenvandine> sil2100, i proposed a branch working around it in system-settings
<kenvandine> unity8 would need the same
<sil2100> yaay
<kenvandine> i was hoping for some ideas from Kaleo
<sil2100> kgunn_: which silo?
<kenvandine> i'm sure he's experienced this in camera-app
<kenvandine> mterry, it's unity8 that renders the wallpaper right?
<kgunn_> sil2100: it was utopic silo6 from earlier
<kgunn_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
 * kgunn_ gonna go for lunch bbiab
<brendand> robru, ship it! https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/phablet-tools/citrain-on-rtm/+merge/235069
<robru> brendand: just one problem, there's no utopic silos available to build the package ;-)
<sil2100> ;p
<sil2100> There's preprod, but I want to use it for testing a branch ;)
<robru> sil2100: can't wait for the glorious infinite-silo future
<brendand> robru, it has to go through a silo?
<cjwatson> robru: how are you out of silos already? :P
<robru> cjwatson: well, there's this little thing called a freeze... so nothing can be released
<cjwatson> beta freeze, I gues
<cjwatson> s
<cjwatson> yeah
<robru> brendand: well yeah. how else do we get packages into ubuntu?
<cjwatson> ok, so should clear soon
<robru> cjwatson: good to hear
<cjwatson> robru: upload them? :)
<robru> cjwatson: i'm not familiar with that term ;-)
<kenvandine> robru, back to your packaging ack, i'd say that apport file should go in the thumbnailer-service or thumbnailer-common package
<kenvandine> not the lib
<kenvandine> robru, sorry for getting distracted there :)
<robru> kenvandine: no worries, I already marked your NACK in the spreadsheet, pete doesn't seem to be around to ping about it though
<robru> kenvandine: thanks for looking
<kenvandine> robru, np
<robru> dbarth: https://code.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/master/+merge/235921 please approve this merge then I can publish
<mterry> kenvandine, for lockscreen, yeah
<kenvandine> mterry, would it be in LockScreen.qml ?
<mterry> kenvandine, qml/Shell.qml looks it up from gsettings and passes the string to other components
<kenvandine> mterry, we need to set sourceSize on the Image
<awe> robru, question...  our ofono/rtm silo (007) has a -dbg package generated, whereas our utopic urfkill silo doesn't have -dbg packages for urfkill/indicator-network
<awe> I'm trying to figure out if this is a packaging issue wrt to urfkill/indicator-network
<robru> awe: dunno. slangasek? ^^
<awe> or something to do with how we build silos for utopic?
<kenvandine> mterry, but it looks like there is lots of voodoo in Shell.qml
<awe> trying to debug a crash which may or may not be a regression, and  w/out symbols it makes it a bit trickier
<robru> cjwatson: can you answer awe's question? ^^
<mterry> kenvandine, the actual Image objects would be in qml/Greeter/GreeterContent.qml maybe?
<awe> robru, in one case... cyphermox uploaded direct for urfkill, and the second case ( indicator-network ), it was build from a merge proposal
<kenvandine> mterry, saw that, it sets sourceSize to 0
<robru> awe: yeah unfortunately I don't know much about how -dbg packages are handled, not really my area of expertise
<cyphermox> awe: it's on purpose, there are no -dbg packages built as part of the control file in urfkill or indicator-network
<kenvandine> so must be changed dynamically somewhere else
<awe> cyphermox, ;(
<awe> thanks robru, think we have an answer
<cyphermox> building ddebs is something that can be enabled on the PPAs
<cyphermox> perhaps it should be for the silo PPAs
<cyphermox> (as long as that doesn't break the citrain scripts for copying packages)
<cyphermox> bringing this up in email
<cyphermox> awe: it will be on ubuntu-phone@.
<robru> AlbertA: sorry no utopic silos available
<robru> AlbertA2: ^
<AlbertA> robru: yeah I noticed...
<AlbertA> :)
<AlbertA> we need more silos...lol
 * AlbertA ponders the quote "if you build it they will come"
<robru> mmmhm
<dbarth> i fixed the branches above and marked silo 2 as tested as well
<slangasek> awe, robru: -dbg, or dbgsym?
<slangasek> the rtm silos absolutely must be configured to build ddeb packages - but I thought this happened automatically for all devirt ppas
<robru> slangasek: not sure, i guess cyphermox already answered awe's question?
<slangasek> well, ish
<awe> slangasek, not happening for utopic or rtm silos
<awe> slangasek, I was schooled that -dbg packages are deprecated
<slangasek> awe: how are you determining this?
<awe> looking at the package details in the silos
<slangasek> awe: we do not build -dbg packages, and you will not see any such thing in the ppa, correct
<awe> ack
<awe> but what about ddebs?
<slangasek> the dbgsym packages are extracted out of band and saved to ddebs.ubuntu.com, but only after publishing to the main archive (ubuntu or ubuntu-rtm)
<awe> so how do you debug crashes for packages in a silo?
<awe> so you can fix before landing?
<cyphermox> slangasek: it could well already be done
<cyphermox> slangasek: need to check the right places too to make sure :)
<slangasek> awe: change the packaging in the silo to set DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nostrip within debian/rules
<slangasek> awe: then you'll get unstripped packages for debugging purposes
<slangasek> (or, just do this locally with a cross-build or whatever, and drop the package onto your device for testing)
<awe> sure, but we're testing the packages in the silo, so going locally defeats the purpose and is extra overhead on the developer(s)
<awe> if that's the only solution, so be it
<cyphermox> slangasek: so, doesn't seem to enabled on silo 11 anyway
<ogra_> doing that in a silo indeed has the potential that you forget you enabled nostrip and release it into the archive
<slangasek> awe: I offered you two solutions; pick whichever one you prefer
<slangasek> but right, as ogra says, if such a silo use makes it into the archive there will be Consequences
<slangasek> (i.e., pmcgowan will notice that you've made his image 15MB oversize ;)
<ogra_> haha, yeah
<cyphermox> haha
<ogra_> especially since we lost so much weight the last days
 * awe worries more about the number of crashes we have, than image size
<awe> thanks slangasek
<ogra_> (11M from the armhf rootfs tarball on cdimage between 20140918 and today)
<cyphermox> hmm, image size is pretty important too.
<ogra_> yep
<robru> slangasek: yeah but I landed that dpkg-dev drop, so it all balances out ;-)
<ogra_> the cdimage tarball is at 460M ... thats the lowest we ever had
<cyphermox> awe: you could also enable building with nostrip conditionally on being in a PPA, but ...
<robru> cyphermox: but then that would prevent binary copies to the archive?
<cyphermox> nothing good :)
<cyphermox> that's why there is a but
<cyphermox> it's not helpful for the landings, but it can be for generally building something in a ppa for testing
<slangasek> doesn't really help, a) the silos are ppas, b) the non-silo ppas are virtualized and may not work for building
<cyphermox> it depends what you're trying to build, yes
<cyphermox> hmm
<cyphermox> on another note, what happens to the -dbgsym packages for binary copied packages? :)
<bfiller> robru: can I have an rtm silo for line 83 please?
<pmcgowan> awe, hey are you adding packages behind my back ;)
<awe> pmcgowan, yup
<awe> with slangasek's help
<pmcgowan> partners in crime
<ogra_> pmcgowan, he's not ... he just grows the existing ones by a factor of ten ;)
<pmcgowan> sneaky
<AlbertA2> trainguards: can ubuntu/landing-009 be reconfigured to sync only the USC package (drop media-hub) from utopic to rtm?
<AlbertA2> trainguards: I mean landing-009 rtm
<kenvandine> robru, any idea what happened with my publishing of ubuntu silo 22?
<kenvandine> never made it to utopic-proposed
<bzoltan> trainguards: I have approved all the MRs for the silo29. Would somebody please try to re-publish?
<sil2100> bzoltan: once we're off from our meeting we'll do that :)
<kgunn_> sil2100: i'm back if you got any suggestions for me
<kenvandine> trainguards can someone please check on utopic silo 22, it didn't make it to utopic-proposed or the UNAPPROVED queue
<sil2100> kgunn_: ok, so I didn't have too much time to check that, but there seems to be some autopkgtest failing on that upload
<kgunn_> right...on qtcreator plugin
<kgunn_> which is why Mirv thot mesa
<sil2100> AlbertA2: sure!
<kgunn_> cause gxl won't load or init on amd
<sil2100> AlbertA2: give me a moment
<sil2100> kgunn_: hmmm
<kgunn_> amd64 that is
<kgunn_> sil2100: not really sure who owns/knows about qtcreator plugin on gxl ?
<kgunn_> is it "unowned" ?
<kgunn_> maybe mirv is right, did mesa just get updated earlier today ?
<kgunn_> (but why on rtm?)
<kgunn_> oh nvmd...not rtm, just utopic
<sil2100> AlbertA2: ok, removed media-hub, synced latest ubuntu-system-compositor
<AlbertA2> sil2100: awesome thanks!
<kgunn_> also, why is it qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu 3.1.1+14.10.20140616-0ubuntu3 under unity8
<kgunn_> but in other places its
<kgunn_> qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu 3.1.1+14.10.20140915-0ubuntu1
<kgunn_> (for uitk and webbrowser)
<AlbertA2> sil2100: ummm, what's that exception about? ^
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> AlbertA2: one moment
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI Lab is offline for maintenance until 19:00 UTC
<sil2100> I wonder what's wrong
<sil2100> AlbertA2: ok, I had no idea what happened, but in overall the silo was a bit flaky
<sil2100> Now it should be ok
<sil2100> kgunn_: hm, good question, I have no idea who owns that as well
<AlbertA2> sil2100: cool thanks
<cjwatson> kgunn_: if you're looking at the versioning in update_excuses there are various places where the autopkgtest integration is badly wonky there
<cjwatson> I wouldn't worry too much about that if the latest jenkins job shows the proper version
<kgunn_> cjwatson: well...i noticed the unity8 is 0 days old...and the other 2 are 2 days old
<kgunn_> cjwatson: and actually...i just updated my laptop (utopic) and checked what version of
<kgunn_> qtcreator plugin is there
<kgunn_> 3.1.1+14.10.20140915-0ubuntu1
<kgunn_> which is what's passing in that update_excuses for uitk & browser...
<kgunn_> so could the version be wrong?
<kgunn_> e.g. where the heck did qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu 3.1.1+14.10.20140616-0ubuntu3
<kgunn_> come from?
<cjwatson> kgunn_: it doesn't matter as long as the jenkins job linked to is correct
<cjwatson> it'll be some bug in the autopkgtest result aggregation script that's hanging onto a version from ages ago
<cjwatson> but it really doesn't matter - the jenkins console log says that the version actually under test is correct
<cjwatson> so just ignore it
<robru> sorry guys was on lunch, reading scrollback now
<robru> kenvandine: maybe because of the beta freeze?
<robru> sil2100: it seems like none of the new silos can publish? I'm seeing a lot of "no known spacetime" in silos >20
<robru> cjwatson: can you look into that snakefruit rsync job that does the sync from the train silos? does it hardcode silos 1-20 or something? seems silos >20 can't publish
<sil2100> Ahh
<sil2100> Right!
<sil2100> Remember what I said yesterday?
<sil2100> We need the whitelist updated on snakefruit
<sil2100> I thought that happened
<kenvandine> ah
<sil2100> 19:21 < sil2100> We also need someone to modify the whitelist on snakefruit, but that can be done by any archive admin
<sil2100> slangasek, cjwatson: ^ ?
<sil2100> kenvandine, robru: anyway, we'll have to manually re-push those packages though ;/
<sil2100> kenvandine, robru: at least by pushing the rsync files to snakefruit in the right place
<kenvandine> i guess that explains why the changes list has seen very little action today
<robru> kenvandine: also explains why those silos filled up and then didn't move ;-)
<kenvandine> indeed
<sil2100> hah ;)
<robru> sil2100: just approved your MP btw
<sil2100> Top approved?! Or just approved? ;)
 * sil2100 didn't have time to re-test it yet!
<cjwatson> oh sure, can check
<robru> sil2100: just approved, left a comment saying you can top approve when you're ready ;-)
<robru> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> if I can find it
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks! :)
<cjwatson> it's in cupstream2distro/settings.py, the SILO_NAME_LIST stuff
<cjwatson> we're currently on lp:~sil2100/cupstream2distro/cu2d-rtm r676
<cjwatson> should I just edit it in place, or deploy a different tree, or what?
<sil2100> cjwatson: wait, that's modified already I guess?
<sil2100> AH
<cjwatson> no
<sil2100> cjwatson: right, snakefruit doesn't have latest code
<sil2100> cjwatson: so, could you maybe bzr branch lp:cupstream2distro there instead?
<robru> cjwatson: oh, ok, so I deleted a bunch of code I thought was unused from lp:cupstream2distro, best check that the necessary bits are still there in latest trunk
<cjwatson> robru: oh god
<cjwatson> let's see, there's a cupstream2distro.trunk here, I can pull it and see
<robru> cjwatson: i didn't realize anything other than our jenkins instance had the trunk branch
<sil2100> robru: oh, I think you removed copy2distro
<cjwatson> robru: yeah, so that's entirely broken
<robru> sil2100: revert revert!
<sil2100> Which is bad :|
<robru> cjwatson: what's missing?
<cjwatson> copy2distro
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8427693/
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok, so if the whitelist is pulled in from settings.py then just change the for i in xrange(0, 31): inline for now in the -rtm branch there
<sil2100> (there's 21 now, it should be 31)
<cjwatson> sil2100: done
<sil2100> robru: we'll need to restore copy2distro back and ensure it will still work
<robru> sil2100: cjwatson: ok i'll resurrect that file in trunk, one sec
<sil2100> It's late here, so I'll have to EOD soon
<sil2100> robru: thanks !
<sil2100> For now we should be good, we can think of branching trunk to snakefruit tomorrow
<robru> cjwatson: ok can you branch trunk now and make sure nothing implodes?
<cjwatson> robru: no, I'm about to EOD
<cjwatson> in fact I'm already EOD, just fighting openssl
<cjwatson> don't want to switch branches and then have it go boom
<cjwatson> can we just get the rsynced instructions restored and make sure things are holding together?
<kgunn> cjwatson: thanks for looking, so i'm interpreting your "it doesn't matter"...as "it" is the failing autopkg test
<cjwatson> robru: btw you need the exec bit on copy2distro
<cjwatson> kgunn: no!
<kgunn> :)
<cjwatson> kgunn: I'm saying the version in update_excuses.html doesn't matter, because the version in the jenkins job is correct
<kgunn> sorry...i'm like a 5 yr old
<cjwatson> kgunn: the failing autopkgtest very much matters
<cjwatson> while overrides are possible, I'm not going to override a regression unless we know why it's there
<robru> cjwatson: ok pushed the exec bit to trunk.
<cjwatson> and why it doesn't matter
<cjwatson> robru: ta
<dbarth> quick heads up: branches on silo 21 now approved to republish
<robru> dbarth: ok published
<kgunn> cjwatson: ack
<kgunn> cjwatson: following up on mirv's wonder...how does one check to see if a new mesa plunked into archive?
<cjwatson> kgunn: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+publishinghistory
<cjwatson> or https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+changelog for a bit more detail
<cjwatson> well, different detail
<kgunn> mmm, that does seem to match
<kgunn> ~24 hrs ago
<cjwatson> only circumstantial, somebody needs to chase down the details
<cjwatson> and e.g. find why it only breaks on amd64
<cjwatson> i386 seems fine
<cjwatson> armhf passes, ppc64el fails but differently (unsatisfiable test dependencies, has never passed, so doesn't count)
<cjwatson> so some 64-bit problem?  who knows, somebody needs to look into it
<cjwatson> robru,sil2100: so is it possible to resurrect the rsynced publish instructions in bulk?
<robru> cjwatson: well it seems like its working now, ^
<robru> cjwatson: and I fixed that file, so as far as I can tell if you just pull trunk everything should be fine
<cjwatson> ok, I can do that tomorrow
<robru> cjwatson: uh, actually hold off on that, I just noticed copy2distro is importing some functions I deleted. hehe ;-)
<robru> but IIRC they're daily_release leftovers, so instead of resurrecting those I'll try to refactor copy2distro to just not use them
<cjwatson> Right, this is why I'm not touching it just before leaving :)
<sil2100> cjwatson, robru, slangasek: one thing that needs to be done for the old landings that are currently 'in no known space or time' is to manually copy the rsync files from the publish jobs to snakefruit
<sil2100> So that the copy2distro script can pick those up
<cjwatson> sil2100: can you point me at the rsync files?
<sil2100> slangasek knows where to put them on snakefruit
<cjwatson> I can certainly put them in place manually
<sil2100> cjwatson: let me fetch a list :)
<kgunn> cjwatson: ack....thanks for educating a little
<kgunn> but yeah i follow all that
<cjwatson> sil2100: oh, I see them attached to the jenkins jobs
<sil2100> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8427814/
<sil2100> Here you have a convinient list click ready
<cjwatson> got it, thanks
<sil2100> cjwatson: yes, but I didn't want you to look through all the jobs like that
<cjwatson> done.  are there any for rtm?
<sil2100> No, it doesn't seem so
<cjwatson> ah, doesn't look like it
<sil2100> cjwatson: big thanks!
<sil2100> :)
<cjwatson> ok, so those should be processed in a few seconds
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> See you tomorrow everyone!
<cjwatson> yes, that worked
<kenvandine> yay... thx folks
<robru> bfiller: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-003-2-publish/20/console need you to approve your merges
<bfiller> robru: sorry, let me do that now
<bfiller> I keep forgetting after testing
<robru> bfiller:  no worries
<bfiller> robru: done
<robru> bfiller: ok, i see a problem in gallery-app.install, it should just be 'usr' there, not '/usr'
<bfiller> robru: let me fix
<robru> bfiller: thanks. rebuild, do a quick smoketest and I can publish
<ogra_> robru, if you land the ci-train stuff, pull in plars' latest MP too
<robru> ogra_: what MP?
<ogra_> (saving a silo)
<ogra_> one sec
<ogra_> robru, https://code.launchpad.net/~pwlars/phablet-tools/network-no-sudo/+merge/235689
<plars> robru: https://code.launchpad.net/~pwlars/phablet-tools/network-no-sudo
<plars> :)
<ogra_> top approved :)
<robru> ogra_: oh, in phablet-tools. well there's still no utopic silos.
<ogra_> robru, yeah
<robru> I'll make a landing request anyway
<ogra_> if there are any tomorrow i'll take care of landing it (in case none get free during the night)
<robru> ogra_: be my guest
<robru> ogra_: line 86 for now
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> i'll find it :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: robru: I want to trigger both an utopic and rtm image
<rsalveti> anything you guys want to wait for?
<rsalveti> or can I just do it?
<ogra_> i dont have anything
<rsalveti> robru: ?
<robru> rsalveti: fine with me
<rsalveti> alright
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 256 building (started: 20140925 20:30) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 66 building (started: 20140925 20:30) ===
<bfiller> robru: it's rebuilding, I will be back later to retest and then we can publish
<robru> bfiller: sure, thanks
<bfiller> robru: build finished on rtm silo 3, did quick smoketest and everything seems fine so good to publish
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: s-jenkins needs to be restarted at 22:30 UTC
<Wellark> umm.. what going on here?
<Wellark> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-011-1-build/71/
<Wellark> it's been building for 21h
<Wellark> and I would need the build 72 to start
<Wellark> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-011-1-build/
<Wellark> trainguards: --^
<Wellark> robru: thanks!
<robru> Wellark: no idea, killed it, 72 started
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 256 DONE (finished: 20140925 22:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/256.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 66 DONE (finished: 20140925 22:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/66.changes ===
<rsalveti> cwayne: ^
<cwayne> rsalveti: thanks!
<robru> alright! we got 4 utopic silos about to free up, who wants one?
<robru> plars: if I assign our phablet-tools silo are you around to test your branch from the silo?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-26
<ToyKeeper> Gah, I need to remember to wait longer after imgbot declares a build finished...  I keep getting the previous build flashed because I didn't wait long enough.
<bfiller> robru: can you please allocate rtm silos for line 88 and 86?
<robru> bfiller: ok you got rtm silos 3 and 6
<bfiller> robru: ty!!
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome!
<AlbertA2> trainguards: can I get a silo for line 85?
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Around?  Got any info about how to test the new behavior in silo rtm-022?  https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity-scope-click/invalid-token/+merge/235852
<ToyKeeper> The MP and test plan say nothing about how to actually check it.
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 257 building (started: 20140926 02:10) ===
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<alecu> ToyKeeper: hi! I've added info on how to test silo rtm-022 to the end of the click scope testplan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/unity-scope-click
<alecu> thanks for noticing!
<plars> robru: I'm here on and off, I've been pretty sick today though, and hoping to get to bed before 12 if at all possible
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 67 building (started: 20140926 03:10) ===
<ToyKeeper> alecu: Thanks for getting back to me so fast.  :)
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 257 DONE (finished: 20140926 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/257.changes ===
<Mirv> AlbertA2: silo 027 for line 85
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 67 DONE (finished: 20140926 04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/67.changes ===
<oSoMoN> trainguards: good morning, can I have a silo for line 67 ?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sure
<Mirv> at least if our login server starts to work
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks!
<Mirv> funny how we now have 10 more silos and the utopic ones are full :)
<Mirv> mostly because of utopic freeze though and packages being stuck
<Mirv> pete-woods: pstolowski: so I think the end result of landing-020 discussion was that the new apparmor blacklist file should not be in libthumbnailer, but maybe in the common package?
<pete-woods> Mirv: yes. the problem is it is arch specific. just talking about what to do now...
<brendand> pete-woods, hey are you aware of any plan to remove the requirement to sign in to u1 from the click scope?
<Mirv> pete-woods: ok, thanks.
<pete-woods> brendand: no, wasn't aware of that at all
<brendand> ogra_, i appear to be in a bit of a situation with adb
<brendand> pete-woods, well that might be for a good reason - it's just i was testing a system-settings silo (of all things) last night, and all of a sudden found myself not needing to sign in
<brendand> pete-woods, i'm 100% sure i wasn't already signed in
<brendand> pete-woods, not implicating you in that issue, but thought you might know if that was intended
<pete-woods> brendand: sorry, no. you'd have to talk to one of the click scope developers (american / brazil tz) alecu or dobey
<pete-woods> it could well be intended
<pete-woods> and IMO it's waaay better not to have to sign into some random account I don't want just to download apps
 * pete-woods will check the bzr logs on the click scope
<brendand> pete-woods, i agree - but i didn't install anything click scope related
<davmor2> brendand: man what did you break now
<brendand> davmor2, adb
<ogra_> but why ?
<brendand> ogra_, how can i check that everything is right client side?
<brendand> ogra_, i've even reverted way back to a known good image
<ogra_> android-gadget-service status adb
<brendand> ogra_, bah, i meant host side
<ogra_> ps ax|grep adbd
<brendand> ogra_, although isn't the laptop the client in this scenario :P
<ogra_> well, check your syslog and see if you get USB plug events when you re-plug
<brendand> ogra_, i will - but i have MTP connectivity so...
<ogra_> that would be checking the lowest level
<ogra_> right, if you have working mtp the connection should be fine
<ogra_> but syslog would still tell you if it i.e. doesnt know the vendor or device ID
<ogra_> (which is essntial for handling the permissions via udev)
<brendand> ogra_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8431270/
<ogra_> on the next layer you can simply try restarting the adb server
<ogra_> adb kill-server; adb devices
<brendand> ogra_, done that many times
<brendand> ogra_, since last night this is happening
<brendand> ogra_, and the weirdest thing is it works in recovery
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> ot gets forced on in recovery ... are you sure the developer mode is actually still enabled ?
<brendand> ogra_, yep - adbd is running, 'adb enabled' - the switch is correct
<ogra_> did you try on another machine ?
 * ogra_ gets meeting coffee
<davmor2> brendand: ogra_: it works here are you testing ogra_ 's silo or something?
<pete-woods> brendand: looks like the scope hasn't been updated in utopic since the 15th, but we just synced that version to RTM
<pete-woods> but that release only added support for showing dollars , or something like that
<brendand> davmor2, nope i'm using the last promoted image now
<pete-woods> and looking back through the history, I see nothing to imply the login requirement has been removed
<brendand> ogra_, don't have another laptop
<popey> hmm, i think my nexus 7 is bricked. can't boot it
<ogra_> bah, my session just crashed after OTA
<brendand> ogra_, i found another laptop, but it's trusty
<ogra_> and now it hung for 20sec during SIM unlock
<brendand> ogra_, i wonder do adb and adbd produce any verbose logs?
<brendand> ogra_, mako is working fine for me btw
<ogra_> not really
<ogra_> on the device adbd logs to syslog ...
<ogra_> beyond that adb shell uses sudo so that goes to auth.lo
<ogra_> g
<ogra_> and there is the upstart job that captures stdout of the adbd daemn
<brendand> it doesn't show up in adb devices either
<ogra_> *daemon
<ogra_> brendand, android-gadget-service enable ssh
<ogra_> (indeed requires your key on the device)
<brendand> ogra_, huh? it just contains 'stdin: is not a tty'?
<brendand> ogra_, the android-tools-adbd.log
<ogra_> yes
<brendand> ogra_, oh. that's helpful
<ogra_> adbd isnt very noisy :)
<brendand> ogra_, what versions of packages do i need to have to make krillin work?
<brendand> ogra_, android-tools-adb and phablet-tools latest i guess?
<brendand> ogra_, from which ppa?
<brendand> ogra_, since this other laptop is trusty
<ogra_> brendand, phablet-tools
<brendand> 20140923, must be new enough
<brendand> ogra_, ok it appears now on my other laptop
<brendand> phew
<ogra_> USB 3.0 vs USB 2.0 ?
<brendand> ogra_, yes perhaps
<ogra_> or does one of the BIOSes have some legacy mode en/disabled
<brendand> ogra_, i always used the 3.0 port before
<brendand> ogra_, i know the one that's working doesn't even have EFI
<ogra_> well, it looks like a transport prob
<ogra_> i'd check the USB settings in the BIOS/UEFI
<brendand> ogra_, ok fixed!
<ogra_> :)
<brendand> ogra_, had to upgrade android-tools-adb on the laptop
<ogra_> hah
<brendand> ogra_, but why? not that i want to think too hard about it
<ogra_> depends how outdated you were there ...
<ogra_> we once added the proper udev rule for krillin ... that was the last change to adb on the PC side though
<brendand> well i can get back to work now at least
<ogra_> and was quite a bit ago
<brendand> ogra_, i went from 24 to 35
<brendand> ogra_, i think i know what happened
<ogra_> yeah, most of them were adbd ... not adb changes
<brendand> ogra_, i defined that rule manually according to the wiki page
<ogra_> ah. yeah
<ogra_> sil2100, none of the changed packages grew a direct dep ...
<Mirv> sil2100: ^ note that you're landing stuff :)
<Mirv> sil2100: in other news, what's blocking some landings currently: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1374355
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1374355 in mesa (Ubuntu) "GLX error with the new Mesa 10.3" [Undecided,New]
<lool> trainguards, network-manager is out of unapproved into utopic, so you can reclaim its silo and I guess we'll need an rtm one
<lool> cyphermox: is there a LR for rtm?
<Mirv> lool: thanks, doing that
<cyphermox> a what?
<lool> a landing reqeust
<cyphermox> I don't know, tvoss was dealing with all of this
<lool> cyphermox: too many TLAs!
<lool> cyphermox: ok
<lool> cyphermox: I've added a line in the spreadsheet with the 3 of us listed for network-manager + rtm; noted to look at list of visible wifis
<Mirv> sil2100: the bug blocks among else Unity8 from migrating to release pocket, which blocks mzanetti & co on continuing towards the next landing. I think we might want to merge & clean.
<mzanetti> Mirv: would that mean it merges our code, but still doesn't release the updated unity8 package to distro?
<Mirv> mzanetti: yes, so that you would have trunk up-to-date and maybe consider doing "rtm first" for the next landings. but I'll let sil to comment on that.
<mzanetti> sure
<mzanetti> just want to understand what the options are
<Mirv> lool: I fixed the line to be a network-manager sync from utopic (instead of sync:1), and assigned a silo
<lool> Mirv: ok, thanks
<Mirv> mitya57: could you smoketest the appmenu from the PPA once more so I can mark it as tested and let sil2100 press the publish button?
<mitya57> Mirv: yes, wait a moment
<joc> is there an ETA for the next build on rtm-proposed? really keen to test out wpa fixes
<mitya57> Mirv: tested https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-030/+build/6411305/+files/appmenu-qt5_0.3.0%2B14.10.20140926-0ubuntu1_i386.deb, works fine
<Mirv> mitya57: thanks!
<cyphermox> Mirv: sil2100: were you planning on building a new image soon?
<cyphermox> it might be useful to build a new image for the wpa fix.
<cyphermox> doh
<cyphermox> joc: ^ sorry :D
<lool> trainguards, something weird happened with qtubuntu-sensors; it has a higher version in ubuntu-rtm than in ubuntu
<lool> ubuntu-rtm seems to have skipped one version
<lool> (Cc: oSoMoN )
<ogra_> lool, why is that weird ?
<lool> it should have been a sync
<lool> also we're pretty screwed if we bump the version in ubuntu now
<ogra_> lool, you can nowadays land in rtm first (but need to go on to do so once you started i think)
<lool> ogra_: the same fix was landed in ubuntu, then in rtm
<lool> so it should have been the same source
<lool> also, no rtm version in the rtm source
<lool>  qtubuntu-sensors | 0.6+14.10.20140924-0ubuntu1 | utopic/universe           | source, amd64, armhf, i386
<ogra_> lool, well, i guess it was beta-frozen in ubuntu then
<lool>  qtubuntu-sensors | 0.6+14.10.20140924-0ubuntu2 | ubuntu-rtm/14.09/universe | source, amd64, armhf, i386
<lool> it's not in unapproved
<ogra_> colin is just unleashing the horses
<lool> and it was accepted in ubuntu first
<ogra_> ok, then it is weird ... agreed :)
<sil2100> Ah uh
<sil2100> lool: ok, so the reason why it's like that is:
<sil2100> lool: qtubuntu-sensors got synced into a silo, then removed, and then rebuilt again with a source sync - since PPAs don't allow pushing the same version to the same PPA again, CI Train had to bump the ubuntu version ;/
<sil2100> lool: it was like that because those were source copies still, not binary copies
<sil2100> lool: not sure how to resolve this now
<sil2100> Mirv: ;)
<sil2100> cyphermox: do you mean an RTM image or utopic image? ;)
<sil2100> Where did that land?
<cyphermox> RTM
<sil2100> lool: in any case, this should not happen now as we're doing binary copies instead
 * ogra_ can happily build an RTM image if wante
<ogra_> d
<sil2100> Yeah, I think we can build an image now, nothing specific we're waiting for
<sil2100> ogra_: fire away!
<ogra_> done
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, were you planning another device tarball today ?
 * ogra_ would like the last adb fix from rsalveti in ... 
<ogra_> (since it will improve RTM testing on krillin a lot)
<lool> sil2100: we could copy the ubuntu2 source to ubuntu
<lool> with binaries
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 68 building (started: 20140926 10:40) ===
<sil2100> lool: I would have to understand why the source copy has happened, but anyway ubuntu1 and ubuntu2 have the same contents
<sil2100> Exactly the same contents
<sil2100> At least the sources
<sil2100> Since binaries might differ
<lool> sil2100: what worries me is if an ubuntu upload happens now
<lool> I suppose it would reject an ubuntu2
<sil2100> Why?
<ogra_> lool, nobody would do such an upload though ... it would go through a silo
<ogra_> which bumps the upstream date
<sil2100> lool: yeah, since it's a CI Train package, so it only bumps the upstream version
<sil2100> We should be fine in overall
<lool> I've copied to ubuntu
<lool> seemed plain wrong to have two versions with the same contents and using ubuntu numbering and a higher version in rtm
<Mirv> pete-woods: pstolowski: should that "Re-enable valgrind" hud landing land to rtm too, ie should I add a line for it?
<pete-woods> Mirv: it landed already. confusing because of the beta freeze!
<pete-woods> i.e. made it into RTM first
<pete-woods> bad, yes!
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can utopic silo 16 be published, please?
<Mirv> pete-woods: ah well, yes that's the new normal anyway that packages first to RTM, I just thought https://lists.canonical.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-September/000451.html didn't include it (and it's the only hud landing I see in rtm)
<Mirv> bot is going wild
<ogra_> Mirv, sil2100, how to i reach the 20+ PPAs on the dashboard ?
 * ogra_ wants to publish 026
<davmor2> ogra_: psychicly?
<ogra_> davmor2, hmm
<Mirv> ogra_: mm, by scrolling down?
 * ogra_ tries 
<ogra_> Mirv, it ends at 20 ?
<Mirv> ogra_: not for me
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=
<Mirv> weird
<Mirv> refresh?
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> funny
<ogra_> it auto-refreshed all the time
<ogra_> but didnt add the new bits
<Mirv> the page is so ajax it sometimes forgets about itself in all that asynchronous smoothness
<ogra_> heh
<Mirv> the bot is really serious about that cleaning of 011
<ogra_> hehe
<ogra_> it must be glossy and polished in the end
 * davmor2 wonders what the devel communities fetish with household cleane, vim, ajax we are only missing cilit bang
<ogra_> davmor2, geez, dont tell it more brands !
<davmor2> s/cleane/cleaners
<davmor2> ogra_: I expect to see demestos and dettol some time soon ;)
<ogra_> nooo ... dont give the bot ideas !
<ogra_> see
<brendand> flash, mr muscle, toilet duck
<brendand> queuebot, we get it
<davmor2> someone get the bot some industrial bleach
<ogra_> not it wants to tell us how clean it got it
<Mirv> it's so empty and clean now it's practically a vacuum
<Mirv> even quarks don't pop in and out of existence
<pete-woods> Mirv: can we run that packaging NACK by another distro person? it seems that the file that they wanted to go into -common is actually arch specific
<pete-woods> actually never mind, we'll do another solution
<Mirv> pete-woods: any distro person would say libthumbnailer0 is a wrong place for /etc file
<cjwatson> agreed
<cjwatson> terrible plan, causes known classes of problems
<cjwatson> doesn't matter whether it's arch-specific or not, that's another axis
<pete-woods> okay, that's fine by me then. just wanted to ensure that wasn't a valid argument
<cjwatson> -common can be arch-specific if that's what it takes
<Mirv> do you want more clean? more clean!
<Mirv> yes!
<Mirv> sil2100: ^ might I turn your attention towards the bot?
<pete-woods> wow, those PPA are really clean!
<Mirv> thanks Laney
<Laney> oops
<Laney> Mirv: you or any ubuntu member can remove it when fixed apparently
<Laney> quite liberal acl in here
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> Mirv: I don't know the queuebot code
<sil2100> The dashboard looks fine so I have no idea why it's going crazy on those 2 silos
<sil2100> (which are obviously empty now)
<sil2100> Mirv: love your comments on the queuebot's craziness ;)
<cjwatson> you'd need to get stgraber to fix it I expect
<sil2100> I think robru is the main author of the recent queuebot plugin additions
<sil2100> I don't even know where the code is held, would have to look
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: queuebot has gone crazy, temporarily disabled
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, let's wait for robru mayabe then
<sil2100> Mirv: we had such an error in the past when queuebot was indexing landings per description, but that was fixed long ago
<mzanetti> sil2100: hey... just figured that we have this issue once more
<mzanetti> qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin : Hängt ab von: libmircommon1 (>= 0.7.3+14.10.20140918.1) aber 0.7.3+14.10.20140918.1~rtm-0ubuntu1 soll installiert werden
<sil2100> grrr
<ogra_> Mirv, sil2100, spreadsheet line 94 and 95 please
 * sil2100 loves hard-deps
<sil2100> mzanetti: in which silo is that?
<mzanetti> sil2100: rtm/6
<sil2100> mzanetti: this time it might not be easily fixable, as a re-release as a binary copy might be risky and a bit of a hassle, one moment
<sil2100> ogra_: o/
<Mirv> ogra_: ok
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, it seems Timo is on it ;)
<mzanetti> sil2100: are we doing something wrong in unity land?
<Mirv> ogra_: conflicts with landing-018 (touch-session)
<ogra_> gah
<sil2100> mzanetti: no, all is good, it's just a specific case
<Mirv> rtm would be fine
<ogra_> Mirv, then leave it for now, rtm and utopic need to land at the same time
<ogra_> else one of them wont pass any tests anymore
<ogra_> well
<Mirv> ogra_: ok, removing the assigned rtm silo
<ogra_> *if* the session stuff lands in both actuall
<ogra_> i could hold back the utopic side i guess
<ogra_> Mirv, leave the rtm silo ... i can at least prepare everything
<Mirv> ogra_: ok, reassigning :)
<ogra_> sorry :)
<Mirv> ogra_: ubuntu-rtm/landing-008
<mardy> fginther: hi! Do you know what's wrong here? To my knowledge, we haven't changed coverage rules in a long time, so I'm not sure why it's failing: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/accounts-qml-module-utopic-amd64-ci/3/console
<sil2100> mzanetti: let me take a look at this in a moment again ;/
<mzanetti> sil2100: ok. have to leave for about 1.5 hours now. can you coordinate with kgunn until I'm back please
<kgunn> mzanetti: o/ got it
<mzanetti> he should be up to date with current status
<sil2100> ACK
<greyback> trainguards: please can I get silo for row 81
<greyback> actually no, please ignore that
<greyback> silo6 still not landed
<cwayne> davmor2: pingaling
<Mirv> pete-woods: pstolowski|lunch: hmm, the rtm 018 is actually empty silo, it didn't build anything...
<Mirv> the source silo was gone and it tried syncing from utopic but did not. so, reconfiguring and kicking abuild.
<ogra_> Mirv, hmm, that didnt work (rtm-008)
<ogra_> seems there is some unmerged thing
<ogra_> hmm, in fact it seems to be choking on the ~rtm versioning
<dobey> brendand: there is no plan to remove that requirement, no
<ogra_> 0.108+14.10.20140909.1~rtm-0ubuntu1 vs 0.108+14.10.20140909.1
<brendand> dobey, context, not much?
<Mirv> ogra_: it does say it's warning, not error, though.
<brendand> dobey, ah the question i asked this morning
<dobey> brendand: you asked if there was a plan to remove the requirement of signing in to a u1 account to install apps, no?
<brendand> dobey, right i hit a weird bug like that. not reproducible now though
<ogra_> Mirv, why does it complain then ?
<Mirv> ogra_: well, maybe it fails anyway because of that. I'm not sure which flag to set to force it.
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^ any idea ?
<ogra_> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-008-1-build/41/console is the console log
<ogra_> oh, was i missing a prepare run ?
<sil2100> What's up exactly?
<ogra_> sil2100, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-008-1-build/41/console ... results in "Can't build: Some projects are missing revisions from distribution."
<sil2100> ogra_: ah, so you're landing first for RTM here?
<ogra_> seems i have to
<sil2100> ogra_: hmmm
<sil2100> ogra_: wait
<ogra_> rsalveti occupies ubuntu-touch.session in another silo for utopic ... and he is out til monday
<sil2100> ogra_: so, I see 2 silos with the same MP, both targetting different distros
<ogra_> i would muchly prefer to land in utopic first
<ogra_> sil2100, yes
<ogra_> two different dbus versions
<ogra_> ubuntu-toch-session will be the same in both ... dbus cant be
<sil2100> ogra_: right... but this will require having 2 different MPs anyway, since you need to target different trunks
<ogra_> err wht ?
<ogra_> why would i
<ogra_> it is the same trunk but two different dbus source packages
<sil2100> Since landing it for one distro will make the given merge request merged into trunk, then the other will want to merge the same thing again
<davmor2> cwayne: slap
<ogra_> i want the same change of ubuntu-touch-session in both
<cwayne> davmor2: ow
<sil2100> Then why can't you land ubuntu-touch-session from an MP to utopic and then do a binary copy to RTM?
<ogra_> sil2100, can we override the utopic landing of rsalvet then (i doubt he will mind a re-build on monday)
<davmor2> cwayne: what's up dude?
<cwayne> davmor2: may have a new custom for you to test later, that would fix the webapps issues for realsies
<sil2100> ogra_: I just mean, CI Train cannot re-use merges for 2 landings
<davmor2> cwayne: yay
<ogra_> sil2100, right, so can we override the block from ubuntu-018 then, then i can land in utopic first, you do a sync and i can push the other dbus to the rtm silo
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, then let me reconfigure the RTM silo for you and build the utopic one so that it builds correctly
<sil2100> And then sync it up to the RTM silo
<ogra_> sil2100, i need to upload the right dbus into the utopic one first i guess
<ogra_> (i had ignored utopic because of the block)
<sil2100> Yeah, upload it to the utopic PPA, we'll build the ubuntu-touch-session then and I'll work on syncing it up to the RTM silo correctly (without the dbus, as you mentioned you want a different dbus there)
<ogra_> yeah
<pete-woods> Mirv: damn. will have to test again
<pete-woods> :(
<pete-woods> I guess it explains why there were no regressions
<sil2100> mzanetti, kgunn: the silo that had those dep problems... which one was that? Since rtm/6 is ubuntu-keyboard from bfiller
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: josepht | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: queuebot has gone crazy, temporarily disabled
<Mirv> pete-woods: it'd been a perfect regression-free release, though :)
<pete-woods> Mirv: I can't seem to install the debs from that PPA now
<pete-woods> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of unity-plugin-scopes:armhf:
<pete-woods>  unity-plugin-scopes:armhf depends on libunity-scopes3 (>= 0.6.6+14.10.20140916); however:
<pete-woods>   Version of libunity-scopes3:armhf on system is 0.6.6+14.10.20140916~rtm-0ubuntu1.
<pete-woods> does that mean we need to do more like a source build in the PPA?
<Mirv> pete-woods: it sounds like that sil2100 ^
<cwayne> davmor2: care to give 14.09-proposed-customized a try? i can launch webapps/tagger after a --wipe
<davmor2> cwayne: one second
<Mirv> I'm not sure what's the best way to move to source build from a situation like that
<ogra_> sil2100, should i upload before assignment (or is the dashboard just cheating me)
<sil2100> uh, wait, the dashboard is plain wrong
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> thats what i thought
<sil2100> There's something strange going on, ugh
<kgunn> sil2100: yep
<kgunn> sil2100: oops silo19
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> HmMmMmMmmMm
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ listens fascinated to the sounds sil2100 makes
<sil2100> ogra_: so, it's back on the dashboard after a reconfigure
<ogra_> heh, k
<sil2100> ogra_: I guess it's safe to upload dbus now
<sil2100> But I have NO idea what's going on, the dashboard gone crazy, the queuebot as well
<ogra_> uploaded ...
 * ogra_ waits 
<sil2100> kgunn: ok, looking
<kgunn> sil2100: thanks, lemme know if i need to try something
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> The whole source-copy experiment causes more problems then it should
<sil2100> kgunn: ok, so what I recommend is: let's add mir to silo 19
<sil2100> kgunn: we will do a binary copy of the last version, which should satisfy the dependencies and not require much additional testing as it should be the same as what we have in the distro, just without the ~rtm version
 * ogra_ wonders what happened to the RTM image 
<sil2100> ogra_: oh, right, we didn't get a message
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch/
<ogra_> rootfs only finished 9min ago
<ogra_> i wonder why it took so long
<sil2100> kgunn: on the other hand, damn... we can't do this easily
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> kgunn: would you be around to do some quick RTM testing?
<sil2100> kgunn: there's RTM silo 011 which now has mir in it - I would like to fast-track it to ubuntu-rtm, as it is a no-change rebuild
<sil2100> kgunn: but I would appreciate some help in making sure all still works there
<rsalveti> ogra_: don't be blocked by my silo
<rsalveti> still waiting tedg to review the indicator mr
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, i would just have triggered a rebuild later
<kgunn> sil2100: ack
<kgunn> camako: hey just in case ^^ ...i'm gonna test silo11...unless you've already got it going ?
<sil2100> kgunn: make sure that you can install it properly on the device
<sil2100> kgunn: once mzanetti is back I'll ask him to install it alongside silo 19 if it fixes the issue
<sil2100> Binary copies are not super compatible with source copies
<kgunn> sil2100: ack, i don't mind doing both
<plars> mterry: fginther is hitting that "'Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name com.canonical.UnityGreeter was not provided by any .service files" error every time in at least one place it seems now.
<mterry> plars, alright, I'll spend some time today on it and give you a patch to try
<plars> mterry: thanks!
<cyphermox> sil2100: could you please assign a silo for line 8? we can move on the urfkill landing and get further testing
<sil2100> cyphermox: ACK
<cyphermox> sil2100: I know line 7 / ubuntu-landing-011 isn't landed, that's on purpose :)
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 68 DONE (finished: 20140926 13:55) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/68.changes ===
<cyphermox> AH! finally! :D
<tedg> Are people who have things that can't land in Utopic just landing them in RTM and then planning to sync V when it opens?
<sil2100> cyphermox: ok, but can I simply sync up packages from silo 7? :)
<cyphermox> sil2100: yes, precisely!
<ogra_> geez, 3h !
<cyphermox> wait
<cyphermox> silo 11
<cyphermox> it's line 7, but silo 11 ;D
<sil2100> Yeah ;)
<sil2100> Right! My mistake
<cjwatson> tedg: that's supposed to be strictly disallowed
<cjwatson> I agreed with management four months ago that people wouldn't do that
<cyphermox> awe: ^ this is why I was pushing back on your rtm-first landings
<tedg> Hmm, okay. We just have some MRs that are too large for a beta freeze, and don't effect destkop.
<sil2100> tedg: yeah, so every change needs to land in utopic - with the recommendation to land it first in utopic
<cjwatson> I don't see why the requirements for utopic at this point should be stricter than the requirements for ubuntu-rtm just before shipping to a customer
<sil2100> tedg: for what packages? Aren't they part of the standing FFe?
<tedg> sil2100, indicator-sound
<cyphermox> awe: but as soon as you're done with the testing on silo 11, we can land IT, and then proceed to finish landing the RTM silo
<sil2100> Ah
<cjwatson> and if they aren't in desktop then I shouldn't have thought it would be an issue
<tedg> cjwatson, They're in desktop, but the feature doesn't effect desktop. i.e. only the phone profiles.
<tedg> But from a code-change perspective, code is changing.
<sil2100> cyphermox: once silo 11 is built, let's push the build button on the rtm silo 24 - it will then pull in the binaries
<cjwatson> tedg: Doesn't sound like it should be an issue from a utopic release point of view then
<ogra_> sil2100, dbus is ready in utopic 002
<tedg> Hmm, okay.
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, let's build the ubuntu-touch-session then!
<mterry> plars, fginther: can you test this for me?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8433042/
<ogra_> yeah :)
<mterry> plars, fginther: that's a new unlock-device script, with retries
<sil2100> ogra_: build pressed, let's wait for those to build and then press the build button on the rtm silo
<ogra_> yeah
<plars> mterry: just starting a meeting, but I'm sure we can look at it right after
<fginther> mterry, I'll check it out shortly, thanks
<sil2100> ogra_: ah, could you maybe push the dbus version you want for RTM to the rtm silo now? Since I guess it'll need to build first anyway
<ogra_> sil2100, that should still be in there ... unless you wipes the silo
 * ogra_ checks
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, its in
<ogra_> and build and all
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, now, so that I know completely what's up
<sil2100> ogra_: soooo
<sil2100> ogra_: is ubuntu-touch-session depping on dbus and using it during build time?
<ogra_> i dont think so
<ogra_> nope, isnt
<ogra_> (and shouldnt)
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, so we can do a standard binary copy sync of ubuntu-touch-session to the RTM silo, right? ;)
<davmor2> sil2100, cwayne: okay that is all the scopes and all the apps tried and everything is opening, I'm going to reboot a few times and make sure it still work but then I would say this custom tarball is good
<ogra_> sil2100, yup, that should be fine
<sil2100> davmor2: \o/
<sil2100> davmor2: yaay
<sil2100> ogra_: any news on a new device tarball?
<ogra_> sil2100, havent heard anything from john-mcaleely
<nik90> rpadovani: got a sec to review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/restore-back-multimode/+merge/236113 ?
<mzanetti> sil2100: I'm back
<rpadovani> nik90, on it
<nik90> rpadovani: thnx.
<mzanetti> sil2100: from the scrollback I read I should install RTM silo 6 + 19 and test, correct?
<rpadovani> nik90, lgtm on desktop
<nik90> rpadovani: It is a very minor change and shouldn't cause any regressions.
<rpadovani> nik90, indeed, topapproved
<sil2100> mzanetti: no no, RTM silo 11 and 19
<mzanetti> sil2100: ack
<sil2100> mzanetti: silo 11 has the mir with correct version, and 19 is your silo :)
<mzanetti> sil2100: right... had ubuntu page open
<mzanetti> awesomes. will test now
<sil2100> Thanks!
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> why doesnt dbus work now :(
<sil2100> Friday
<sil2100> Nothing works on Friday
<sil2100> I'm analysing a bug in CI Train and I still can't find what's up
<davmor2> sil2100: cwayne: right 6 reboots and everything is still opening \o/
<cwayne> woo
<cwayne> davmor2: so good to go?
<davmor2> cwayne: over to you to negotiate with sil2100 as to when to run it :)
<mzanetti> sil2100: kgunn: so combined with silo 11, our silo 19 installs fine again. running the test plan now to see if it works fine too
<lool> cyphermox: have tested NM; got a position fix, and saw almost the same wifis as before (well one more actually)
<cyphermox> working on it
<sil2100> mzanetti: that's excellent news
<sil2100> kgunn: did you also test the rtm silo 11 by itself? :)
<sil2100> kgunn: since if all seems ok, I'll publish it (as it is a no-change rebuild in fact)
<ogra_> sil2100, bah, silly error ...
 * ogra_ hits build again on the 002 utopic silo 
<sil2100> davmor2, cwayne: I guess it would be fine to push it now :)
<sil2100> ogra_: oh? :)
<ogra_> yeah, there was code that emptied the file we want to read :P
<ogra_> forgot to rip that out
<davmor2> sil2100: so when this lands that would mean location works in webapps, and the webapps open 2 kinda criticals out the way, do you want me to run a test on the resulting image and see what I think of it?
<cyphermox> lool: yeah, looks good
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah, but would you be able to do the full promotion suite today still?
<davmor2> sil2100: yeap
<sil2100> davmor2: excellent! If this image is ok, then it would be really a big milestone
<sil2100> davmor2: imagine!
<sil2100> davmor2: TWO promotions in ONE WEEK
<sil2100> :O
<davmor2> sil2100: but now you gone and jynxed it of course :P
<sil2100> Sorry, it's Friday anyway!
<ogra_> you guys assume i'll just promote it ... i might queue it up for monday :P
<kgunn> sil2100: one sec...i'm so swamped
<kgunn> otp
<kgunn> but setting it up
<lool> cyphermox: (I had updated the spreadsheet already, so QA is next I guess)
<cwayne> sil2100: okay then, pushing :)
<sil2100> davmor2: once that image is available, please test it with all your promotion-wise might
<davmor2> cwayne: are we nearly there yet?
<cwayne> davmor2: my part's done, not sure how long it takes system-image to do it
<davmor2> cwayne: hahahaha
<cwayne> wut
<nik90> sil2100: are you thinking about promoting an image that is already built or about to be built?
<sil2100> nik90: yes, but only for RTM - we plan on checking out the new ubuntu-rtm image that will be available soon
<sil2100> nik90: in utopic we still are waiting for something to land
<nik90> sil2100: I think balloons will have released  a new clock to the store now (or very soon). I figured may be that could be part of the promoted image
<nik90> sil2100: but if it is already being built, I missed it which is fine since it will come as an update through the store anyway
<sil2100> Oh, I think it won't be picked up sadly, since the new image will only have a new custom tarball... so it will only have the contents from today's noon ;/
<sil2100> Yeah
<nik90> sil2100: no worries :)
<mzanetti> sil2100: ok... silo19 testplan succeeded
<mzanetti> sil2100: so you might want to release 11 before the QA signoff of 19
<sil2100> mzanetti: excellent, now just a quick confirmation from kgunn I need, after which I'll release 11
<mzanetti> ok
<sil2100> And then we ask for sign-off of 19
<mzanetti> sil2100: thanks man!
<sil2100> mzanetti: sorry for the trouble! It was a very nasty race condition that we didn't suspect
<mzanetti> sil2100: no worries at all
<mzanetti> we got it resolved, that's all that matters :)
<sil2100> btw. I think I heard that unity8 might be unblocked from utopic soon
<sil2100> mzanetti: actually yaay, I see the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu autopkgtest passing now
<mzanetti> purrfect
<mzanetti> by new we have accumulated 20 approved branches again thoug :D
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks for removing mesa from -proposed!
<cjwatson> np
<balloons> plars, I think https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-test-cases/increase-ap-timeout/+merge/235706 can land. everyone is a-ok with it
<plars> balloons: yes, I'm going to push that in today
<balloons> plars, awesome thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, ubuntu-touch-session is ready for syncing into rtm silo 008
<sil2100> ogra_: ACK! Let me do that, as it requires a small hack
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, should be happening now :)
<ogra_> thanks!!
<ogra_> davmor2, so in #69 my location service is supposed to work ? (it doesnt)
<davmor2> ogra_: then there is a problem with you phone is all I can think
<ogra_> so it wont work on upgrades ?
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> now it works ... about 800m off thouh
<ogra_> but i'm indoors
<ogra_> re-running the wizard seems to have been needed
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> now it just jumped 800m in the other direction
<ogra_> funny
<sil2100> Location (tm)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> it jumps around all the time
<davmor2> ogra_: yay
<ogra_> aah !
<ogra_> now it moved about 2km east
<sil2100> Think of it this way
<davmor2> ogra_: have you just run ota's on that device?
<sil2100> Maybe it's YOU who is jumping all the time?
<ogra_> davmor2, since partitioning, yes
<ogra_> sil2100, oh my ... that is the reason why my cats didnt return yet ... the house must be jumping with me
<davmor2> ogra_: that is why it hasn't worked then you had to agree to the terms :)  good to know anyway :)
<ogra_> davmor2, oh, i did that a few times (re-enabling the wizard)
<ogra_> every time someone said "location should work now" :)
<dbarth> o/ trainguards for a silo at line 98
<dbarth> thanks
<davmor2> ogra_: well now it works so stop with the negativity now :P
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i get 'a' location
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> lol
<sil2100> dbarth: aye!
<ogra_> with the exception of the here map
<davmor2> ogra_: you didn't say you wanted an accurate location :P
<ogra_> damn ... yeah, you are right, i was never that specific
<ogra_> oh, wow ...
<ogra_> it just jumped about 100m close
<kgunn> sil2100: i promise i haven't forgoten...just running ap test
<kgunn> takes forever seemingly
 * ogra_ wonders what kgunn is testing there ...
<ogra_> did bzoltan talk you into landing UITK for him ?
<kgunn> silo11
<kgunn> rtm
<kgunn> mir
<ogra_> ah :=
<ogra_> :)
<kgunn> needed to un-ass rtmsilo19
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: retoaded | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: queuebot has gone crazy, temporarily disabled
<bzoltan> me, who, what, when? It was not me...
<ogra_> bzoltan, just joking :)
<bzoltan> ogra_: Are you sure?
<kgunn> ogra_: never jokes
<kgunn> he's super serious guy
<bzoltan> kgunn:  and when he does it hurts more
<sil2100> Just wanted kgunn to do a quick confirmation that the mir there is good :)
<kgunn> :D
<ogra_> lol
<sil2100> kgunn: just a quick look is good, poke me once it looks more or less ok ;)
<kgunn> sil2100: this AP has to be close...and then i'll do one particular manual test that's the best at finding stuff...it'll take only 2 minutes...then i ping you
<sil2100> Yaay!
<ogra_> davmor2, brendand would you let silo rtm 008 in without QA signoff ? (bugfix, i tested on bot distros)
<davmor2> ogra_: the bots get a distro of their own I don't think that is on ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: up to brendand I'm looking at the image :)
<ogra_> shhh, dont tell them ...
<ogra_> queuebott is excited enough for the day ... thanks to all the cleaning it did
<kgunn> sil2100: rtm11 mir all good
<sil2100> \o/
<brendand> ogra_, are we promoting the current image or planning to promote the next one?
<ogra_> no idea
<brendand> davmor2, ?
<ogra_> brendand, not up to me
<davmor2> brendand: looking to promote this one
<kgunn> sil2100: now i put silo19 on top ?
<sil2100> kgunn, mzanetti: silo 11 published, once it appears in -proposed I guess we can switch silo 19 to needs QA Testing
<sil2100> kgunn: since mzanetti already tested 19 with 11
<brendand> davmor2, it fixes the background issue?
<mzanetti> sil2100: cheers
<kgunn> cool
<sil2100> kgunn: so all we need is a QA sign-off of silo 19
<kgunn> thanks guys
<sil2100> kgunn: thanks!
<davmor2> brendand: not tried that yet but it fixes a whole heap of other issues so we can debate the background once we see if it fixes more than it breaks
<AlbertA2> trainguards: landing-027 is ready to publish
<AlbertA2> trainguards: can I get a silo for line 41?
<brendand> davmor2, yeah and it's already in #2 so not a regression
<brendand> davmor2, and i just talked to kenvandine and it's not looking likely for today
<brendand> davmor2, so question - i suppose if you find a problem with this one it's highly unlikely the next one will be promotable either?
<sil2100> AlbertA2: hey! Let me take a look
<davmor2> if there is a big problem in this one this one won't be promotable :)
<sil2100> AlbertA2: oh!
<sil2100> AlbertA2: is that the fix for our media-hub unity8 issues?!
<AlbertA2> sil2100: sure is :)
<AlbertA2> well the hangs at least....
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> You're my hero
<davmor2> AlbertA: don't believe him he says that to everyone ;)
<AlbertA2> davmor2: oh man...I was ready to believe it... http://imgur.com/gallery/ncSWF9D
<sil2100> AlbertA2: can I prepare a silo for RTM for that fix?
<AlbertA2> jhodapp: ^ I think we need sync more packages than just media-hub due to the previous revert in rtm
<sil2100> Yeah, we can also do a sync of dbus-cpp and qtubuntu-media
<sil2100> But all of those can be done with syncs
<AlbertA2> sil2100: ok, jhodapp: ^ you ok with that?
<fginther> plars, mterry, does the gdb call here need to be done with sudo? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8433042/
<fginther> plars, mterry, sorry, 'adb call'
<fginther> so "sudo gdbus call --session ..."
<ogra_> fginther, we dont on the normal smoketests
<awe> sil2100, could you do a manual binary sync of utopic silo-007 to rtm silo-024?
<sil2100> awe: one moment, will look after the meeting
<awe> thanks
<fginther> ogra_, thanks, just wanted to check
<sil2100> jhodapp, AlbertA2: ok, I'll prepare an RTM silo then - in case you think otherwise, just give a ping to the trainguards about that
<AlbertA2> sil2100: well so there's a bit of a mess...
<AlbertA2> so I guess we want qtubuntu-media 0.7.1+14.10.20140923.2-0ubuntu1 to be in rtm and utopic
<sil2100> Ah, right, there was a landing in RTM...
<AlbertA2> sil2100: there's a sync from ubuntu-rtm to utopic in the spreadsheet... line 43
<sil2100> Confusing indeed!
<AlbertA2> so I'm confused
<sil2100> Ok, I guess we don't need to change anything in qtubuntu-media I think
<sil2100> hm, or wait
<sil2100> We might need to re-build qtubuntu-media with a no change rebuild
 * sil2100 sighs
<robru> oh dear god the spreadsheet hit 100 rows
<fginther> mterry, I tried to hack in those unlock changes and it didn't solve the problem: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako-maas/8/console
<fginther> mterry, I think something else is going on here, attempting some device debugging
<robru> sil2100: ok so I was looking at the scrollback, that's quite strange. queuebot is spamming from the silos plugin (eg the json-reading plugin). I was expecting the bug to arise from the spreadsheet-reading plugin, which is the one that had issues last time.
<robru> sil2100: Laney: so the two offending silos that were causing the queuebot flood are no longer in use, so I have no way to look at them to determine what might have caused this. this also means it's likely the issue is over. can we briefly re-voice queuebot just to see what's up? (and if the problem isn't fixed, it'll help me to get an updated list of what
<robru> silos are currently causing problems)
<AlbertA2> sil2100: ah I see so yeah we need a sync of qtubuntu-media from rtm to utopic (which is line 43) and then a sync of media-hub from utopic to rm
<Laney> okay!
<Laney> oh god the volume
<Laney> robru: enough info?
 * Laney assumes so :)
<robru> hm
<cjwatson> sil2100,robru: oh, is now a good time for you folks if I switch snakefruit's cupstream2distro checkout to trunk?
<robru> cjwatson: nope, I didn't have time to fix copy2distro yet
<cjwatson> ah oh
<cjwatson> ok
<robru> cjwatson: maybe tomorrow, I'm putting out fires today ;-)
<robru> err, monday
<cjwatson> fair enough, I have enough to do as well :)
<robru> cjwatson: thanks for checking
<cyphermox> robru: anything I can do to help with that?
<cyphermox> (not that I'm here for very much longer though)
<robru> cyphermox: nah it's minor, and it's not urgent since snakefruit is working, but I broke trunk so I need to fix trunk so it can be redeployed
<cyphermox> alright
<robru> cyphermox: thanks.
<AlbertA2> trainguards: can I get a silo for line 30?
<robru> AlbertA2: ok you got utopic 9
<robru> hm, queuebot problem seems restricted to rtm! strange!
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: exactly right
<mterry> fginther, yes, the adb call needs sudo (to set environment correctly).  And bummer about it not fixing it....  I could have sworn that would
<davmor2> sil2100: hmmm infographics seems broken only displays No data sources available but I know there should be sms send and received and calls and time more than a minute :(
<dbarth> trainguards can i get a silo for line 72?
<sil2100> davmor2: could you check if that was the case in the last promoted image? Or get someone else confirm?
<davmor2> jibel: ^ do you see infographics?
<ogra_> davmor2, i did yesterady for sure
<jibel> davmor2, I do, I see "no data available" if I disable infographics in system-settings
<ogra_> (on proposed though ... but it is likely that wasnt different on the last promoted one)
<jibel> otherwise it displays something
<ogra_> yeah, it sdoesnt in 69
<dbarth> sil2100: hey; do you have questions about my silo requests?
<davmor2> sil2100: ^ it got broken then
<dbarth> the oxide one is not ready, i'm just testing the build right now, but the request with webrowser-app branches is ready
<robru> dbarth: please set the distribution in column H
<AlbertA2> sil2100: so yeah go ahead with the rtm silo sync for media-hub...dbus-cpp will be sync'ed with rtm landing-001...so I'll just wait for that to land before testing...
<dbarth> robru: ah sorry, sure
<robru> dbarth: ok you got utopic 14
<dbarth> nice, thanks!
<robru> dbarth: you're welcome
<dbarth> robru: btw, could you print the ppa shortcut in the dashboard main view?
<dbarth> robru: i find myself opening the ppa link just to get that copy/paste
<robru> dbarth: copy paste of what?
<dbarth> the ppa: line to add the repo on a device
<dbarth> citrain doesn't work on rtm afaict
<robru> dbarth: oh, the citrain script just got fixed yesterday. so now you can 'citrain device-upgrade N password'
<dbarth> awesome!
<robru> dbarth: it's in utopic but if you're using trusty you'll have to wait for the PPA to get updated, ogra said he'd do that today
<dbarth> yeah i'm on trusty, but that's fine i'll update on monday
<dbarth> let's get this silo to build now
<sil2100> AlbertA2: ok ;)
<sil2100> AlbertA2: let me assign one then
<dbarth> robru, another question: we have oxide 1.2.4 ready for landing to utopic now
<dbarth> it's available in the security-proposed ppa, managed by jdstrand
<sil2100> dbarth: robru will be your guide for the standard train things now :)
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: are you syncing tvoss' MPRIS landings again? media-hub, dbus-cpp, qtubuntu-media to rtm?
<dbarth> sil2100: yup, that's cool; have a good week-end
<AlbertA2> jhodapp: no, qtubuntu-media is already the latest version in rtm
 * jdstrand is happy to copy the binaries to a ppa or utopic-proposed itself-- just tell me what to do
<AlbertA2> jhodapp: and dbus-cpp looks like will be synced with rtm landing-001
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: well it isn't quite there, it's the old version that doesn't include a few property type changes as well as linking against libmedia-hub-common2 and libmedia-hub-client2
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: because those things changed with the MPRIS landing, but got backed out as well
<AlbertA2> jhodapp: ok I'm confused again: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/59.changes
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: what you have said is correct except for qtubuntu-media
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: check out the dependencies of qtubuntu-media in the latest rtm image and you'll see what I mean...media-hub1 and not media-hub2
<robru> dbarth: sorry I didn't understand, did you need my help? sounds like you should coordnate with jdstrand
<robru> dbarth: do you want a silo for it so QA can verify it?
<AlbertA2> jhodapp: so rtm does not match what's on the project? did that get changed in rtm archive
<AlbertA2> ?
<AlbertA2> because this is confusing: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+source/qtubuntu-media
<dbarth> robru: yes, i think that's the process we came up with for the last landings
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: well qtubuntu-media in trunk links against media-hub2
<dbarth> robru: ie, get an empty silo; bin-copy the package there and get it landed via the normal process
<dbarth> robru: we'll got with utopic for this Friday
<dbarth> and rtm on monday
<robru> dbarth: ok
<AlbertA2> jhodapp: and this says the version in rtm links against media-hub2... https://launchpadlibrarian.net/185596467/qtubuntu-media_0.7.1%2B14.10.20140923.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<AlbertA2> so confused...
<robru> dbarth: ok you got utopic 16
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: that is confusing...that was the latest build
<robru> jdstrand: please copy oxide into utopic 16 for testing
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: let me double check what's in trunk, one min
<dbarth> i'll add the test plans for webbrowser-app and the container
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: so it's media-hub2 in trunk
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: so I'm confused then too how qtubuntu-media is working in rtm
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: there is no media-hub2 in rtm yet
<AlbertA2> jhodapp: right!
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: need the landing experts in on this... robru? sil2100?
<robru> jhodapp: what's up?
<jhodapp> robru, we have qtubuntu-media in rtm that expects media-hub2 for runtime, but rtm only has media-hub1 right now due to the reverting of tvoss' MPRIS MR
<jhodapp> robru, how can this be?
<jdstrand> robru, dbarth: done
<jhodapp> robru, then on the utopic side, we have media-hub2 but not the latest version of qtubuntu-media
<jhodapp> robru, we need to sync these two branches now
<robru> jhodapp: i don't know anything about media hub. if you've identified some packages that aren't in sync, please set up landing requests to sync them, I can assign those, and then you can test them
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: what do you think? ^
<ogra_> jhodapp, i think lool wanted to fix that today
<jhodapp> ogra_, as in he does the work?
<ogra_> there was a longer conversation this afternoon
<ogra_> dunno what the outcome was ...
<jhodapp> lool, still around?
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^^ do you remember ?
<AlbertA2> jhodapp: so I think just syncing media-hub and dbus-cpp will straighten it out for rtm
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: worth a shot
<AlbertA2> jhodapp: how it's currently working...I dunno...
<awe> sil2100, still around?  just wondering if you could re-binary-sync ofono from ubuntu-024 to rtm-007?  Note this is the opposite from the original sync ( which was from rtm to utopic );  this is because we couldn't trigger a rebuild in the rtm silo, hence cypermox suggested trigging the rebuild utopic and asking for a re-sync
<robru> awe wut
<robru> awe: is this a no-change rebuild?
<robru> awe: what was wrong with the build in the rtm silo? it should definitely work
<awe> while testing, we discovered an ofono crash
<robru> awe: very difficult to switch the sync directions, requires changing & reconfiguring both silos
<awe> so the mp was updated
<awe> robru, ok.. I only asked because cyphermox suggested
<awe> let's wait for him to come back online, and we can try to fix the mp
<awe> basically the version in the changelog in the mp is older than the version in the silo, so jenkins wouldn't build
<awe> sergiusens set this up, but he's not around either
<robru> awe: build forced: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-007-1-build/48/console
<awe> robru, awesome!
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libusermetrics/+bug/1374553
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1374553 in libusermetrics (Ubuntu) "In image rtm 69 infographics stopped functioning" [Critical,New]
 * ogra_ confirms
<ogra_> davmor2, seems the /var/lib/usermetrics dir doesnt exist on my device
 * ogra_ scratches head
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo ls /userdata/system-data/var/lib/usermetrics/
<ogra_> usermetrics6.db
<ogra_> the writable dir is there
<ogra_> it is just not in the readonly side
<AlbertA2> jhodapp: I guess qtubuntu-media needs a rebuild for rtm...
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: yeah that's what I thought
<AlbertA2> jhodapp: objdump -p libaalmediaplayer.so | grep media-hub
<AlbertA2> NEEDED               libmedia-hub-client.so.1
<AlbertA2> jhodapp: the package name is misleading
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: media-hub's package name?
<AlbertA2> jhodapp: no this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8434616/
<AlbertA2> it makes you think it's actually the latest version...but it's really not....
<ogra_> davmor2, so this is a livecd-rootfs bug ...
<ogra_> not usermetrics
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: hmm
<AlbertA2> jhodapp: but how did that happen though? Shouldn't the build have failed?
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: it did, I had to change back to using the Property types of media-hub1
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: so let me create a quick MR that puts it back to media-hub2 type
<AlbertA2> jhodapp: so then are the binary deps missing something in qtubuntu-media
<AlbertA2> ?
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: perhaps, let me check that too
<AlbertA2> jhodapp: ohhh I see...
<AlbertA2> libmedia-hub-dev was not reverted...
<AlbertA2> so there's a mismatch of things I guess...
<AlbertA2> maybe...
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: oh man, what a mess
<AlbertA2> jhodapp: well a rebuild should straighten things out....
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: yes, I'll have an MR for qtubuntu-media in 2 mins
<AlbertA2> so I guess once your branch is ready we can ask to reconfigure the rtm silo to include that...and do a source build of both...
<jhodapp> yes
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: https://code.launchpad.net/~jhodapp/qtubuntu-media/media-hub2-types/+merge/236168
<ogra_> davmor2, added some background to the bug
<AlbertA2> jhodapp: cool I guess now we need to wait for rtm landing-001 for the dbus-cpp upgrade....or the build will fail...
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: is that building right now or syncing from utopic?
<AlbertA2> jhodapp: sync from utopic
<AlbertA2> tvoss: ^
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: alright nice
<AlbertA2> tvoss|afk: ^
<AlbertA2> jhodapp: actually it looks like the last build was September 22....maybe I'll just coordinate with him later...
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: he won't be back for a while
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: some time next week
<AlbertA2> trainguards: can I have landing-026 reconfigured....we need sync of dbus-cpp and media-hub from utopic to rtm, but a branch build of qtubuntu-media as listed
<AlbertA2> trainguards: landing-026 rtm that is
<davmor2> ogra_: nice one :)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> fixed livecd-rootfs is already uploaded to utopic ... but sits in unapproved atm
<robru> AlbertA2: so what's going on in that silo? media-hub package is in the ppa, built just an hour ago. you don't want to land media-hub in rtm anymore?
<AlbertA2> robru: so this is to deal with the mess leftover when media-hub/dbus-cpp qtubuntu-media were reverted in rtm archive
<AlbertA2> robru: qtubuntu-media needs to be rebuilt to link to the updated version of media-hub...and media-hub is using stuff from the new dbus-cpp
<robru> AlbertA2: ok so spreadsheet row 62 reflects what you want to happen?
<AlbertA2> robro: yes
<AlbertA2> robru: yes
<robru> hehe
<robru> ok
<robru> AlbertA2: hmmm you know i'm not actually sure if you can have an MP AND a sync request in the same silo, i'm not aware of that ever being done before. feel free to try the build but ping me if something explodes (I expect the build job will only do one or the other but not both)
<davmor2> jdstrand: nice comment on the bug, You'll understand me not weeping I spent 2 hours testing the image to find out it was all pointless cause infographics didn't work ;)
<AlbertA2> robru: ok if I see issues, I can ask jhodapp to land it the qtmedia bit on utopic first...
<cwayne_> davmor2, whats up with infographics?
<davmor2> cwayne: try it in image 69
<robru> AlbertA2: yeah sounds reasonable
<davmor2> cwayne: you get no data sources available because the path to the file doesn't exist or something like that :)
<davmor2> cwayne: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libusermetrics/+bug/1374553
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1374553 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu RTM) "In image rtm 69 infographics stopped functioning" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jhodapp> AlbertA2: k
<davmor2> cwayne: I blame you entirely just so you know, normally it's all ogra_ 's fault but he confirmed it for me, so dude you suck ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, lol, its all stgrabers code !
<davmor2> ogra_: I know, but it's more funny blaming cwayne :)
<ogra_> davmor2, oh, indeed, it is definitely his fault
<davmor2> night all catch you wednesday
<cwayne_> davmor2, i think i saw that in yesterday's image too
<ogra_> cwayne_, that you are to blame ?
<awe> robru, finished testing ofono ( rtm-007 ); should we re-binary-sync the newly built version to utopic silo-024 now?
<ogra_> cwayne_, but joking aside, that fits ... the change landed yesterday
<cwayne_> ogra_, :)
<robru> awe: sure
<cwayne_> ogra_, i'm used to getting blamed for stuff, so it's ok :P
<ogra_> heh
<jdstrand> davmor2: it is disappointing all around. I had nice and pretty infographics on my phone and now they are gone
 * jdstrand dogfoods and had a lot of historical data in there
<kgunn> yo can i get a test silo for row 76
<kgunn> trainguards ^
<ogra_> jdstrand, its all still there
<ogra_> no worries
 * kgunn imagines trainguards means sil & robru have to wear vatican city guard uniforms
<ogra_> (it wont collect new info while it is broken though)
<jdstrand> ogra_: oh? where is it?
 * jdstrand rereads the bug
<ogra_> jdstrand, the mountpoint is gone
<robru> kgunn: actually our uniform is more like the beefeaters. http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/07_01/beefeaterPA0607_468x338.jpg
<ogra_> the rw dir that would mount to it is still intact
<jdstrand> oh, phew
<jdstrand> I read the bug quickly and thought it would just be gone
<ogra_> so if you create the dir like i wrote and reboot its all back
<jdstrand> thanks for the clarification
<ogra_> this hack of hardcoding /etc/password is an evil one :)
<robru> kgunn: silo 16
<ogra_> fallout wasnt unexepected .... but at lleast your UIDs wont randomly change on upgardes now
 * jdstrand comments in the bug that data is still intact after following ogra_'s instructions
<ogra_> oh, yeah, sorry, i could have mentioned that :)
<jdstrand> I was probably the only who panicked
<kgunn> thanks robru, and yeah beefeaters way more kick butt
<jdstrand> I really like those infographics :)
<ogra_> heh
<robru> brb, lunch
<AlbertA2> trainguards: ubuntu/landing-009 is ready to publish
<nik90> ogra_: hey, on adding my sim card, I don't see any carrier being recognised automatically. This used to work the last time I tested which was about a month ago.
<robru> AlbertA2: ready for qa signoff you mean
<AlbertA2> robru: utopic landing-009
<AlbertA2> robru: I have a different one in rtm in the QA queue
<robru> oh
<awe> robru, were you waiting for an action on my part before re-syncing utopic-024 from rtm-007?  I'd like to celebrate at least one landing before the weekend starts... ;)-
<robru> awe: yes, you can trigger the build job on utopic24 and that will pull in the sync again
<robru> awe: no wait
<robru> wtf
<robru> your landing is all messed up
<robru> awe: ok try building now
<awe> robru, k
<robru> Laney: cjwatson: can somebody re-voice queuebot? I've identified the problem as a few corrupted silo files, which I've deleted, and in my local testing all seems good.
<robru> awe: ugh, sorry about that, your build exploded. https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-024-1-build/4/console i fixed some stuff in the backend, retrying
<awe> robru, no worries... let me know if you need anything more from me
<awe> ( besides moral support )
<robru> awe: looks good in fact, already done. damn binary syncs are fast ;-)
<awe> nice!
 * awe checks
<awe> awesome
<awe> just need to sanity checks on this silo, then we should be good to go to publish both silos
<robru> awe: yissss!
<kgunn> robru: hey man, sorry to saddle you with this...not sure what the heck to do
<kgunn> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/185863906/buildlog_ubuntu-rtm-14.09-armhf.unity8_8.00%2B14.10.20140926-0ubuntu1_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz
<kgunn> seems this dang ~rtm is being interpreted as less than
<kgunn> on the deb dep
<kgunn> ...do you know a way around it ?
<kgunn> ...i'm supposing something insane like no-op commit rebuilds?
<kgunn> at least i think sil did that earlier today
<robru> kgunn: yes, ~rtm is "less than" on purpose, don't ask me why though, I forget
<robru> kgunn: although ~rtm doesn't seem to enter into it? 7.90+14.10.20140918~rtm-0ubuntu1 ! >= wanted 7.91, eg, 7.90 < 7.91
<awe> trainguards: ubuntu/landing-024 and rtm/landing-007 are both ready to publish ( ofono )
<robru> awe: cool
<Ursinha> robru: ^
<robru> queuebot: ok it's time to behave!!!
<robru> Ursinha: thanks
<Ursinha> robru: it wasn't his fault :P
<robru> true
<Ursinha> robru: you're welcome
<lool> jhodapp: I'm vaguely around
<lool> jhodapp: but having the read the backlog, I'm not sure how this relates to me; I didn't follow the MPRIS landing or the media-hub changes
 * lool goes in the general direction of bed now
<ogra_> lool, it was about the qtubuntu-media stuff that was out of sync between the archive
<ogra_> *archives
<ogra_> iirc you and sil looked into it
<cyphermox> robru: poke
<cyphermox> awe: hey
<awe> yo
<cyphermox> oh good, I was afraid it was too late
<awe> just writing anemail about status
<robru> cyphermox: yo
<cyphermox> it's past midnight here, sorry I didn't come back before, but dinner took a long while :)
<awe> cyphermox, ofono silos landed
<awe> urfkill didn't
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> I saw backlog
<awe> hehe
<cyphermox> you might have to delete packages from the rtm silo before you can copy the magain
<awe> I don't think we need to copy again
<awe> they both published
<awe> anyways, I'm writing an email about the urfkill landing
<awe> the hybris code doesn't always result in a working wlan0 device after boot
<awe> and doesn't return any errors that I can see to urfkill
<awe> so abeato has some investigation to do on Mon
<awe> I know you'll be traveling, so we'll make a go/no-go decision in your absence, but I figured it was better to wait
<cyphermox> oh, so it's in the ppa but the hybris stuff is not working?
<awe> it doesn
<awe> 't work reliably
<cyphermox> awe: I may be able to chime in every once in a while, based on being in an airport
<awe> 2-3 failures out of 10 reboot
<awe> s
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> not great, indeed
<awe> nope
<cyphermox> are you sure it's that and not the indicator?
<awe> yup
<cyphermox> alright
<awe> iwconfig wlan0 says "no such device"
<cyphermox> but
<cyphermox> shouldn't it be sufficient to keep the scripts as they were? since urfkill will explicitly shut down a device as it starts if it's marked to be off
<cyphermox> that does get you a short period of time where the device might be on, but still...
<cyphermox> while it's to regulatory-compliant, we already weren't ;)
<awe> I'm not sure what're your proposing
<awe> we need to use hybris to control wifi cause the rfkill part is broken in the driver
<cyphermox> yes
<awe> and abeato told me leaving the scripts around interferes with hybris
<awe> script
<cyphermox> meh
<awe> anyways, I'll discuss with him
<cyphermox> I would think it only brings upthe device
<cyphermox> since you're doing something fundamentally similar at boot in urfkill.conf; it's just in an upstart job instead of in the set_* script
<awe> let's see what abeato wants to do
<cyphermox> also, it was pretty stable to me, though I probably didn't reboot 20 times
<awe> the setprop from the urfkill jobs moves some where else
<cyphermox> right
<awe> that just toggles urfkill to use hybris
<awe> the status script in /system/bin
<awe> brings up the device
<awe> with it gone
<awe> and only hybris controlling wifi
<cyphermox> yes... and the upstart job in urfkill brings up the wifi
<awe> it fails to bring up the device about 15-20% of the time
<cyphermox> if that's not in, and it's not anywhere else either...
<awe> no, the urfkill upstart job just sets a prop
<awe> urfkill brings up wifi
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> let me dig in
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-27
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 258 building (started: 20140927 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 70 building (started: 20140927 03:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 258 DONE (finished: 20140927 03:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/258.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 70 DONE (finished: 20140927 04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/70.changes ===
<jhodapp> lool, yeah I think we have it under control now
 * ogra_ triggers a utopic image with new adbd
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 259 building (started: 20140927 15:50) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 259 DONE (finished: 20140927 17:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/259.changes ===
<lool> ogra_: it wasn't qtubuntu-media for me but qtubuntu-sensors, but meh  :-)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-28
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 260 building (started: 20140928 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 71 building (started: 20140928 03:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 260 DONE (finished: 20140928 03:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/260.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 71 DONE (finished: 20140928 04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/71.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-09-21
<robru> cihelp https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/cu2d-choo-choo-autolanding/282/console s-jenkins seems a little broken here?
<robru> same error after retrying
<robru> -ci job seems fine, only -autolanding is doing this
<robru> cihelp, seems like an issue with prodstack-worker-4, I took it offline now -autolanding job is working
<robru> I don't know how to fix it, if somebody could look at that and bring it back online that'd be grat
<robru> cihelp, is somebody working on this? pw4 keeps coming back online in a broken state, not sure if I'm fighting against some kind of automation or stepping on somebody's toes here.
<robru> Channel sure is quiet
<Mirv> robru: usually it's just me and you awake in these _early_ hours. soon all of UK will be here among else.
<Mirv> although I agree this is quieter than most, I've been here 3h now, usually people start to arrive 1h earlier
<robru> Mirv: but it's 1am! Usually sil is up by now
<robru> Yeah
<robru> Mirv: any explosions? I landed a branch a few hours ago but it was fairly simple
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> he is up, since he's online
<sil2100> BOOM
<Mirv> robru: not that I've seen, I've even published this morning
<robru> Mirv: i have a branch that fixes prepares but it's a bit heavier so i didn't roll it out yet
<robru> Mirv: cool
<robru> sil2100: good morning
<sil2100> Morning
<robru> I'm just winding down
<robru> Goodnight!
<robru> Ooh is this the week where US and Europe go out of sync on DST? That might explain quietness
<sil2100> hmmm, not sure when that happens
<sil2100> robru: goodnight! :)
<pstolowski> hello trainguards, may i ask somebody for a packaging review for the changes in silo 24? this is important to land for OTA and i'd like to avoid last minute surprise
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<Mirv> pstolowski: it's a pretty hard nut, but yes peeking inside the generated control files and the meta data of the binary packages, it'd look like functioning as planned :)
<Mirv> I looked inside the libscope-harness1 on vivid and libscope-harness2 on wily
<pstolowski> Mirv, yes, I know...
<Mirv> it seems mich has also been updating https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess#Dual-landing_and_handling_symbols from where I started, nice!
<pstolowski> ah, indeed
<pstolowski> QA, please see my comment to the above silo ^ and silo 24
<mandel> sil2100, again, my ineptitude with version numbers is confusing me => https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-044-1-build/70/console
<mandel> :-/
<sil2100> mandel: uh oh!
<sil2100> mandel: whenever you see this error, this usually means you want to release a vivid-only silo from a trunk  that was either wily-only or dual-landing-only
<mandel> sil2100, oh! yes, I want to land jus tin vivid
<mandel> just*
<mandel> sil2100, do I need to recreate the silo?
<sil2100> mandel: let me check the silo real quick
<sil2100> huh
<sil2100> mandel: ah, ok... so I see in the merge you try to release you modify the changelog
<sil2100> mandel: so, what you need to do:
<sil2100> mandel: modify your branch again and, in the 2 changelog entries that you added in debian/changelog, change 15.10 to 15.04 :)
<sil2100> mandel: since it's a vivid branch
<sil2100> mandel: ah, and modify your landing request to target the overlay!
<psivaa> michi: robru: I've fixed the prodstack-worker-4 issues that you were seeing. Something was making the jenkins workspace there read only.
<michi> psivaa: Thanks a bundle!
<michi> Truly appreciate it!
<psivaa> I've fixed that for now and setup a cleanup job that would possibly fix the cause. But please ping us back if you see the issue again.
<Trevinho> Mirv: how is it that you can't upload nux? :o
<Mirv> Trevinho: I'm only a MOTU + per-package rights for Qt, I can't upload main packages :( ... now that the more stricter trainguards policy was put in, ie packaging changes require a core-dev to do the whole publishing
<Mirv> Trevinho: I still can if there are zero debian/ changes
<Mirv> sil2100: do you harass og_ra regularly with main publishings or spread more evenly to other people?
<sil2100> Mirv: I usually harrass ogra_ and ken
 * ogra_ hides
<sil2100> Meow
 * sil2100 needs to jump out to the vet for a few minutes
<Mirv> sil2100: right.. maybe one for each then :)
<Mirv> ogra_: nux packaging changes (+ job for publishing) at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-027-2-publish/53/ - mainly one dependency addition. Trevinho might be able to explain how there's a change in dependency from source:Version to binary:Version that I don't see in the MP:s
<Mirv> and ken will probably see the other request just in the queue, since I didn't touch it
<ogra_> Mirv, Trevinho, well, the added dep without changelog entry is a NACK, sorry ... beyond that it looks fine (having a binary package depend on the binary version of the dep looks ok to me :) )
<ogra_> please fix the changelog and i can ACK it
<Laney> it would probably be better to make libnux-4.0--common Architecture: all and keep the dependency as source:Version
<ogra_> Laney, for the binary package ?
<Laney> it looks to really be Arch: all
<Laney> i.e. everything in /usr/share
<ogra_> true dat
 * ogra_ still thinks the binary version for a binary dep is ok though 
<Laney> if it's not arch all then it is correct
<davmor2> Mirv: ref silo 30 can you try opening a video scope youtube link
<Mirv> davmor2: ok. I noticed the playback doesn't start the first time, but it also didn't start after reverting to the old version.
<davmor2> Mirv: yeah that was a glitch in youtube for me though, it opens the details page when I click on it, if I tap on the play button the browser isn't opening at all
<davmor2> Mirv: in the meantime I'll try a fresch install and ensure everything actually got installed
<Mirv> davmor2: just check dpkg -s libqt5network5
<Mirv> davmor2: so you're seeing that if you go to details page and try opening video from there, webbrowser doesn't start? just to know what I'll try.
<davmor2> Mirv: so on the scope I tap a youtube video (in my case the jimmy fallon one), that opens the details page and has the play button, I tap on play and nothing happens
<davmor2> Mirv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12513842/
<Mirv> davmor2: ok, I'll try again. I did start all my youtube videos that way, and only noticed the playback problem when in youtube in the browser
<Mirv> davmor2: yes, that's upgraded
<davmor2> Mirv: let me do a reflash now incase something went wrong
<davmor2> Mirv: and it will let me check the version prior to installing the silo
<Mirv> davmor2: just to your todo-list on the side, comment on the https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/phablet-tools/multiple-silos/+merge/271621 whatever you had in mind, since I set it back to non-approved earlier
<davmor2> Mirv: added a comment
<davmor2> Mirv: so on 118 on arale rc-proposed tapping on play opens the browser
<davmor2> Mirv: I'll install the silo now and retry
<Mirv> davmor2: mako rc-proposed, upgraded and Jimmy Fallon still launches in webbrowser
<davmor2> Mirv: and now it works here too so I don't know if there is race some where :(   thanks for checking though
<ogra_> fast and furious phone ....
<Mirv> davmor2: at least launching webbrowser from the scope shouldn't involve any Qt network calls which the silo affects
<bzoltan> ogra_: sorry to bug you... have you seen my question on phablet?
<ogra_> bzoltan, after i'm back in the office i will ;)
<bzoltan> ogra_: Okey :)
 * ogra_ is having brunch :)
<bzoltan> yeah... champagne, strawberries... #highlife
<ogra_> oatmeal and coffee :P
<bzoltan> sounds exactly like my breakfast
<ogra_> yeah, just late enough to call it brunch :)
<mterry> sil2100, I had a silo with just manually-uploaded packages.  I set it to "Ready for QA", but it wasn't showing up in the "Ready for QA" tab, because it's status was "Silo ready to build".  I manually edited that field to "Packages built." so it would show up in the tab.  Is that the right process?
<sil2100> mterry: you need to do a watch only build now
<mterry> ah
<sil2100> mterry: so use the build job and check WATCH_ONLY, since the train needs to notice your packages that you manually uploaded :)
<mterry> sil2100, that did it  :)
<mterry> sil2100, so now it's out of my hands, I believe?
<sil2100> mterry: yes, it's now in QA's hands :)
 * mterry wipes brow
<mterry> phew
<mterry> :)
<sil2100> Once it's ready, you can publish - it should appear in the Publishable tab then
<sil2100> mterry: hey, you have a minute? ;)
<sil2100> mterry: the train now has a strict permissions-check for silo publishing, and there's a silo with a main component that I would need someone to review and publish
<sil2100> mterry: could you help me out here?
<sil2100> Oh, I also see kenvandine is here :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, what's up?
<sil2100> kenvandine: heeeeey, I have the usual request ;)
<sil2100> kenvandine: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-022-2-publish/39/
<sil2100> kenvandine: I checked the diff briefly and it looks good
<sil2100> mterry: unping
<mterry> yay
<mterry> :)
<mterry> just wait long enough and everything gets solved
<Trevinho> ogra_: sorry, what should I do with that nux change?
<kenvandine> sil2100, sure
<Trevinho> ogra_: in my branches I just added the build dep, not sure how the other changes come up (probably merging with trunk that was manually updated)
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks :)
<ogra_> Trevinho, please note any dependency changes in the changelog ...
<ogra_> with the package names
<ogra_> Trevinho, Laney had other concerns too though
<Trevinho> Laney: whatever you want me to do...
<Laney> Trevinho: I suggest(ed) making the -common package arch: all
<Trevinho> ah, it should be right
<Trevinho> let me check that they didn't do anything arch related there
<Trevinho> but I hopeno
<Trevinho> ok, no that's fine
<bzoltan> sil2100:  do you know who landed '1.9.2-0ubuntu0.15.04.1' oxide on Wily? The installation of the ubuntu-sdk is broken http://paste.ubuntu.com/12514263/
<seb128> bzoltan, nobody did
<seb128> bzoltan, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/oxide-qt
<bzoltan> seb128: then what the hack is going on with that ubuntu-sdk?
<seb128> bzoltan, nothing, I think mhall119 is having local issues due to ppas use
<mhall119> seb128: bzoltan also said the UITK was having issues with the new GCC, which is what I was pinging the desktop team for help with
<bzoltan> seb128: I crosscheck it ... mhall119: an apt-cache policy could uncover few secrets around this problem?
<bzoltan> mhall119: I think it is two different issue
<mhall119> bzoltan: indeed, I'll try uninstalling oxide 1.9.2 and see if that fixes installing for me
<seb128> mhall119, can you give specifics on that gcc uitk problem?
<mhall119> bzoltan: it is, I was pinging for help with your gcc issue
<bzoltan> seb128: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/218463285/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.ubuntu-ui-toolkit_1.3.1642%2B201509211130-staging-0%2B1.3.1627%2B15.10.20150908~ubuntu15.10.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<bzoltan> /usr/bin/ld.gold: --push-state: unknown option
<mhall119> seb128: bzoltan can, he just told me there was a problem and it was outside of his area of expertise to fix
<bzoltan> mhall119:  I appreciate your kind wording ... seb128 I translate: I am dead stupid for this :D
<bzoltan> mhall119:   Since the beginning I do dual landings.. so 15.10 was same as OTA releases .. it broke just few weeks ago
<seb128> bzoltan, mhall119, that's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-5/+bug/1496743
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1496743 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/ld.gold: --push-state: unknown option" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bzoltan> seb128:  Yes, we have filed it with Mirv
<bzoltan> seb128: mhall119: so it is expected to be fixed with 5.3 ... will it be released/backported to 15.10?
<seb128> I hope it's going to be fixed for 15.10
<seb128> but slangasek is out this week and doko doesn't seem to be around
<seb128> I tried to assign the bug to the foundation team, let's see
<mhall119> thanks for your help seb128
<seb128> mhall119, yw!
<Trevinho> Laney: is this enough for you https://launchpadlibrarian.net/218470992/nux_4.0.8%2B15.10.20150918-0ubuntu1_4.0.8%2B15.10.20150921-0ubuntu1.diff.gz ?
<Laney> Trevinho: then you can put the dependency back to source:Version
<dbarth_> hey; it think i got a silo assigned for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/396 (as 'assign' says a silo already exists), but bileto won't tell me which silo it is
<dbarth_> can you help ? ^^
<Trevinho> Laney: ah, yeah... I didn't read about that. Sorry
<Laney> Trevinho: it's not really a big deal, more of a Debian thing really
<Laney> but if we can, might as well
<Trevinho> Laney: on  libnux-4.0-0 only, right?
<Laney> the dependency to -common
<Trevinho> Laney: fine
<Laney> Trevinho: if you're uploading unity you could look at my branch btw ;-)
 * Laney goes to lunch
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, I missed that. On it
<rvr> pstolowski: ping
<rvr> pstolowski: I'm about to approve silo 24... anything special to check?
<Mirv> dbarth_: I've emptied your 396's non-MP URL:s since bileto seemed to choke on them while trying to do other things: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12514588/
<pmcgowan> Mirv, that Qt netowrking fix that just landed, what user visible symptoms does that address
<dbarth_> Mirv: oops, thanks; so i will try again with proper mps
<dbarth_> i guess that's a good real life test case though, ahem ;)
<pstolowski> rvr, hey, nope, the new api additions are not yet used by anyone, so only check really is for regressions
<rvr> pstolowski: I am checking an issue, Instagram photos not appearing in the Photos scopes
<pstolowski> rvr, something you noticed while testing this silo?
<rvr> pstolowski: Yeah, the Photos scopes is not showing Instagram photos after logging
<rvr> pstolowski: Not sure if related or not
<pstolowski> rvr, i doubt it has anything to do with my silo
<pstolowski> rvr, as a quick check just revert unity-plugin-scopes, that's the only package in the silo
<rvr> pstolowski: That's my bet, but checking without the silo
<rvr> pstolowski: Right, also happens without the silo package
<rvr> pstolowski: Approving the silo
<pstolowski> rvr, thanks!
<rvr> pstolowski: What do we do with silo 15?
<pstolowski> rvr, can you park it for now but keep it in your queue with a caveat that it may need to be tested for ota7?
<pstolowski> rvr, we should know soon i guess when it comes to landing of silo 24
<Mirv> pmcgowan: it could affect any https connections, even though I didn't get the upstream bug's site to do what was required for the test case. it's a continuation to upstream's call for distributors to address the bug at http://lists.qt-project.org/pipermail/development/2015-May/021295.html
<pmcgowan> Mirv, could explain a few things although I don't think scopes uses this api
<Mirv> yeah, some problems we have sound like could be affected
<pstolowski> pmcgowan, Mirv: Apps scope uses QNetworkAccessManager; some older 3rd party scopes may be using it as well
<renatu> sil2100, since the string freeze is tomorrow, we would like to land the pot file for some code that still in test. Do you know if can land something like this? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-service/new-pot/+merge/271818
<renatu> sil2100, this is the new pot file for address-book-service but the files mentioned on pot does not exists yet
<sil2100> renatu: hey! I think this should be fine, I think 2 releases ago we already once landed pot-files before the feature itself
<sil2100> renatu: do the new strings come with some new features?
<sil2100> renatu: I don't mean this merge here, but the overall idea behind the strings
<renatu> sil2100, yes the code is on silo 34
<renatu> sil2100, we are replacing syncevolution in favor of buteo
<rvr> pstolowski: Ok
<renatu> sil2100, should we land this using ci train or can we push it in to the trunk, like we do with a normal pot update?
<sil2100> renatu: I think it would need to go through the train, since otherwise there will be no new packages in the overlay so LP won't pick it up I think
<pstolowski> pmcgowan, Mirv and also Ubuntu Store scope
<pmcgowan> pstolowski, thanks there were some odd reports re that on mailing list
<bfiller> renatu, sil2100 : do I need to change the address-book-service project in LP to make sure it's setup correctly for translations?
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, robru, rvr, ogra_, popey: anything to report for the landing team meeting?
<ogra_> sil2100, not here
<rvr> sil2100: Nope
<sil2100> I don't have anything against having it, but I'm in the middle of some ubuntu-pd stuff right now
<ogra_> sil2100, and kudos and congrats to your first big cdimage patch !
<popey> no sil2100
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, rvr, popey, ogra_, robru: so tomorrow EOD is string and feature freeze, we're not accepting any new features without explicit +1 from pmcgowan
<sil2100> I'll check what's up with the translation infra too
<rvr> sil2100: Great
<rvr> sil2100: I'll send an email to ubuntu-translators tomorrow so they start working
<pstolowski> hey trainguards, can we proceed with landing of silo 24?
<sil2100> pstolowski: will try to start the review in-between things, but we'll need to pokie poke seb128 later for the binNEW review
<pstolowski> sil2100, ok, cool, i just want to make sure it's not stuck and shall we find any issue, i have time to fix before gates close
<rvr> bfiller: mandel: Silo 44 merge proposals need review and approval
<pstolowski> sil2100, btw string/feature freeze is tomorrow, isn't it?
<rvr> pstolowski: Yes
<pstolowski> rvr, k, thanks
<sil2100> pstolowski: yes :)
<bfiller> mandel: did you have anyone review these? renatu did you review one of the in silo 44 if so please top approve
<bfiller> abeato: did you happen to review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/vivid-add-appid-metadata/+merge/269340
<sil2100> cjwatson: hey! Do I need anything else to get the ubuntu-pd images building? Like, some livefs launchpad config? Since my first test build failed with:
<sil2100> No valid suites to build for ubuntu-pd-armhf on kishi00.buildd finished at 2015-09-21 16:45:17 (failed)
<sil2100> Null message body; hope that's ok
<rvr> mterry: Approving silo 51
<cjwatson> sil2100: ah, you ran into one of the more obscure bits
<cjwatson> we need to create livefs objects in LP, and then add the right config to the cdimage production branch, livefs-launchpad
<cjwatson> let me sort that out for you ...
<sil2100> cjwatson: thank you :)
<robru> mterry: kenvandine: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/381 somebody around to publish this? qa just approved
<robru> morphis: hey, didn't you have a branch for citrain tool? Where'd that go?
<cjwatson> sil2100: try again
<cjwatson> that was:
<cjwatson> $ lp-shell production devel
<cjwatson> In [1]: lp.livefses.new(name="ubuntu-pd", owner="/~ubuntu-cdimage", distro_series="/ubuntu/vivid", metadata={"project": "ubuntu-pd", "image_format": "plain"})
<cjwatson> In [2]: lp.livefses.new(name="ubuntu-pd", owner="/~ubuntu-cdimage", distro_series="/ubuntu/wily", metadata={"project": "ubuntu-pd", "image_format": "plain"})
<cjwatson> then flip both of those to require_virtualized: False, and add a line to livefs-launchpad
<bfiller> robru: is it possible to clear request #52 and #182? they are old and I can't see to get rid of them
<robru> bfiller: if they're assigned, you need to Merge&Clean and check ONLY_FREE_SILO. if not just edit the status to 'Abandoned'
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<mterry> robru, that's my own upload
<mterry> (381)
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome. I plan to make a proper 'Abandon' job that does the right thing in all cases but just putting out some fires first
<mterry> robru, I don't know if that means it doesn't need further approval or if it means kenvandine should do it instead of me
<kenvandine> mterry, it's fine for you too, you're a core dev :)
<robru> mterry: it's the same archive upload rules
<kenvandine> mterry, i don't mind reviewing it, but i'm sure it's fine
<mterry> kenvandine, robru: I'm publishing
<kenvandine> cool
<robru> great
<mterry> robru, yikes.  That "last successful artifacts" bit scared me for a sec -- made me think I accidentally published some unity8 silo
<robru> mterry: yep that's just some jenkins BS I have no control over, sorry
<robru> mterry: jenkins will go away one day but it's a long road to get there
<mterry> robru, :)
<mandel> bfiller, yes, he did review that branch
<mandel> rvr, they are rebuild ones, but I don't want to stop testing on those for empty mr (Except the addition of a mocked method)
<mterry> robru, now that the status is Landed, do I merge and clean it?
<bfiller> mandel: can get him to top approve
<robru> mterry: no that's done automatically
<mterry> robru, ah perfect.  I'll walk away from the silo then.  :)  Thanks
<mandel> bfiller, it eod is spain, around 7:30
<robru> mterry: you're welcome
<bfiller> mandel: you can top approve it then, as he's already approved
<mandel> bfiller, done
<robru> mterry: kenvandine: can I get a packaging ACK & publish please? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-027-2-publish/54/
<mterry> robru, looking
<robru> mterry: thanks
<mterry> robru, ^ published
<robru> mterry: thanks!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-09-22
<robru> oh holy jesus
<tedg> robru: yes?
<robru> tedg: I just did something like rm -rf $HOME on the production train
<tedg> Ah, that sucks.
<robru> tedg: will check with webops for backups, seems a lot of people might need to rebuild silos
<tedg> robru: Good luck!
<robru> tedg: hm actually it looks like I cancelled it before it deleted more than a couple silos... will try to figure out which silos got nuked and which are expected to be empty...
<tedg> When you play with silos, sometimes the nukes go off.
<robru> tedg: I'm literally implementing a new way to abandon silos. some variable got set wrong and it started deleting all silos instead of just one.
<tedg> robru: http://www.quickmeme.com/img/d6/d689b760f2debdb9d4cad9b7f755f8113d041875f98d7f2e8f1a755e6dc239ed.jpg
<tedg> ;-)
<robru> tedg: I have unit tests and I tested this in staging! It's just a Monday, that's all
<tedg> Well, it's also one of my favorite memes :-)
<Mirv> morning
<oSoMoN> robru, why on earth did you trigger a new build for silo 35?
<robru> oSoMoN: I just sent out an email about that
<robru> oSoMoN: TL;DR: that silo got deleted so I had to rebuild it
<oSoMoN> robru, it took me 6 attempts to get it to build successfully last night, and with your build it failed again
<robru> oSoMoN: ohhh nooooo
<robru> oSoMoN: I'm sorry dude.
<robru> oSoMoN: I had no choice, the silo was accidentally deleted so there would be no way to publish it
<oSoMoN> understood
<robru> oSoMoN: is there anything I can do to help get it back into a good state? since I broke it and all
<oSoMoN> robru, not much I’m afraid, there is one unit test in the webbrowser-app test suite that started failing randomly yesterday, with no related change, and of course a normal PPA build doesn’t give any useful output, so I don’t know why it fails
<oSoMoN> that specific unit test (like all the others) had been rock-solid before yesterday
<oSoMoN> it’s a complete mistery
<Mirv> oSoMoN: stop trying random rebuilds, let me (/robru) retry individual archs until it succeeds
<oSoMoN> robru, do you know by any chance if the pbuilders for the silos have been upgraded very recently?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, ah, that would be awesome, I didn’t know you could do that
<Mirv> so wily ok already, now just amd i386 for vivid
<oSoMoN> Mirv, yes please
<Mirv> oSoMoN: we try to advertise every time possible that pleeease don't rerun build job for all archs when some archs fail, just get us to retry :)
<robru> oSoMoN: not that I know of, but I only know about the train side (which only builds source packages) actual PPA builds would be a question for LP people
<oSoMoN> Mirv, sorry I must have missed all those announcements, I guess that’s because my silos never failed to build before yesterday :)
<robru> oSoMoN: and actually colin has been poking at the builders I think... ;-)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: that's a good reason :)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, so you re-triggered both i386 and amd64 for vivid?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yes
<oSoMoN> Mirv, both failed…
<Mirv> oSoMoN: I'm afraid it might be because of this https://launchpadlibrarian.net/218473113/qtbase-opensource-src_5.4.1%2Bdfsg-2ubuntu8_5.4.1%2Bdfsg-2ubuntu9.diff.gz - I'd need to know if it needs to be rolled back, but it seemed an important fix fixing a previous (very important) fix that was https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/110150/
<Mirv> oSoMoN: the retries are cheap, but it'd be very useful to know if the behavior is ~correct or not. all webbrowser AP:s passed among else.
<oSoMoN> Mirv, ah, thanks for pointing at that, I’ll see if I can reproduce locally with this patch
<oSoMoN> Mirv, in the meantime, can you please retry the failing jobs? they will eventually pass…
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yes, it's in overlay PPA now. see also the patch description if it helps you understand what has changed. the patch is fixing reported Connection Closed / etc problems leading to for example missing images on web pages (on another browser)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sure
<Mirv> oSoMoN: the good news of course is that it always succeeded on armhf
<oSoMoN> Mirv, yes, the failures are only on amd64 and i386, never on armhf, and they are random
<oSoMoN> Mirv, both failed again :/
<oSoMoN> Mirv, it looks like the i386 build succeeded, can you retry the amd64 one only?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yes, you don't need to poll it, I handle it :)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, awesome, thanks
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I’ll be offline for the rest of the morning, back online this afternoon, if anything comes up please send me an e-mail. Thanks!
<Mirv> ok
<robru> well that looks good
<robru> Mirv: thanks for doing those rebuilds, that was really my mess
<robru> oooh, ticket 400
<Mirv> :)
<robru> at one point I was like "I dunno man, what about integer overflow?" and then I realized you'd have to create a new ticket every second for 80 years for that to be an issue.
<brendand> robru, careful that's what they said about storing dates
<robru> brendand: I made sure to use more than 2 digits ;-)
<dbarth_> good morning
<dbarth_> i made proper merge proposals for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/396 but assign still does not like me
<Mirv> dbarth_: I think we have a ghost silo, just a moment
<Mirv> robru: I noticed the ONLY_FREE_SILO does not work anymore
<robru> Mirv: it... doesn't work? it shouldn't exist. I covered that in my recent mail
<robru> Mirv: are you trying to free dbarth_'s request? because it can be fixed in bileto without freeing
<robru> errr
<Mirv> robru: it's there, the option, but it seems to try normal merge&clean instead. the problem is that if the bileto doesn't know of a silo, like I think is the case with silo 041, I can't free it up any way https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-041-3-merge-clean/6/console
<Mirv> so https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/6222/console lead me to think of another ghost silo
<Mirv> hmm, no, that's a normal silo
<Mirv> oh, now it has a silo
<Mirv> soooo... I think just confusion after confusion, but no actual problem :)
<robru> Mirv: "ghost silo" is not a ghost, it is really fully assigned in jenkins for 100% real and solid. it just doesn't say so in bileto.
<robru> Mirv: I'm not sure why merge&clean job still has ONLY_FREE_SILO option, that should not be there at all
<Mirv> robru: yeah, it shouldn't have it since it's just ignored
<Mirv> and now we have the abandon job
<robru> Mirv: ugh, just missed the auto-rollout cutoff
<robru> Mirv: that option will go away in an hour
<Mirv> good! :)
<Mirv> dbarth_: so in short, you have a silo
<robru> Mirv: if you see any ghost silos again, do the prepare, and it'll say "request found in /whatever/silo", just copy&paste the ubuntu/landing-NNN into the siloname field in bileto.
<Mirv> right, indeed
<dbarth_> robru: Mirv: thanks!
<robru> dbarth_: you're welcome
<robru> hm
<cjwatson> robru: I see that it's been handled, but anyway, we haven't deployed any new buildd code for a month and a half
<cjwatson> aside from the new ppc64el virt builders, but silos aren't using those yet
<robru> cjwatson: ah OK, just knew you were working on "stuff"
<cjwatson> I do that sometimes
<cjwatson> Also things
<robru> cjwatson: do you always read all the scrollback it so you have a highlight on "colin"? ;-)
<robru> "Or do you have"
<robru> (On phone)
<cjwatson> I don't read all scrollback in every channel I'm in, but I often page through a fair bit of it quickly
<cjwatson> I don't highlight on "colin", no :)
<sil2100> Colin gets highlight pings on 'stuff' and 'things' though ;)
<robru> Mirv: ok I finally killed ONLY_FREE_SILO, and with that I'm going to go pass out. goodnight!
<Mirv> robru: thanks!
<jgdx> fginther, hey, ci runs takes 4-8 hours just to start. What's up? :)
<rvr> pstolowski: ping
<pstolowski> rvr, pong
<rvr> pstolowski: Silo 25
<pstolowski> rvr, yes?
<rvr> pstolowski: Is there anything to check?
<rvr> "Scopes API fix: Loop through each argument of the custom scope runner command and ensure that all path arguments are absolute."
<pstolowski> marcustomlinson, ^ ?
<pstolowski> rvr, in general - not really, but perhaps marcustomlinson has an idea
<marcustomlinson> rvr: hey, the fix in silo 25 is really for the SDK, it allows debugging of scopes who's runner executable is relative to the click path
<marcustomlinson> rvr: little tricky to test, but running through the test plan is good enough
<marcustomlinson> rvr: which I did yesterday on krillin 128 and looked good
<rvr> marcustomlinson: Ack
<marcustomlinson> rvr: fyi, here's a test to confirm it works: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12520739/
<marcustomlinson> rvr: but like I said its tricky. I just tried this test myself (now on krillin 129) and works just fine
<fginther> jgdx, do you have any more context, such as an MP that was slow? I don't see anything unusually right now although jobs requiring makos have been delayed due to a shortage of devices
<jgdx> fginther, yeah, it was the shortage of devices I was referring to. Any plans for more devices?
<fginther> jgdx, we've already requested more. Just waiting now on the approval/installation process to move forward. Sorry that I don't have an ETA on when things might be better.
<jgdx> fginther, okay. More makos or other devices too?
<fginther> jgdx, Other devices
<fginther> jgdx, makos are getting harder to find
<fginther> but not impossible
<jgdx> fginther, thank you.
<pstolowski> Mirv, hey, silo 24 has been in proposed pocket for several hours and not merged yet, any idea when is it going to actually land?
<cjwatson> pstolowski: it's awaiting an autopkgtest on armhf: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity-scopes-shell
<cjwatson> 13:41 <pitti> Riddell: see scrollback from 1.5 h ago; I retried them, queues are catching up
<cjwatson> 13:41 <pitti> but ARM still has some ~ 290 tests to grind through
<cjwatson> pstolowski: ^-
<pstolowski> cjwatson, ah, i see, thanks for the info!
<pstolowski> alecu, ^
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I’m looking at the unit test failure for webbrowser-app in silo builds, I was hoping that the changes you pointed me to in QNAM would be the culprit, but I can’t reproduce the failure locally :/
<Saviq> cihelp, hey, our only remaining failing jobs on s-jenkins are wily autopilot for unity8, and it falls over completely https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-wily-mako/417/console
<Saviq> looking at the log it failed to unlock the screen in the first place (couldn't connect to dbus)
<Saviq> it looks as if it can't even talk to the session upstart
<fginther> Saviq, hey
<fginther> Saviq, it looks like the screen unlock has been failing for a while
<fginther> mterry, Is there a known issue with the automated screen unlock on wily? ^
<mterry> fginther, not known, no
<bzoltan> Mirv:  do you know what is the state of the silo38?
<fginther> mterry, are you still the best contact for the screen unlock? If so, shall we just open a bug report to track this?
<mterry> fginther, uh I suppose I am
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I finally managed to reproduce the failure locally, looking into it now
<mterry> fginther, yes please open bug.  I assume that's a pain point with some urgency?  I'm in the middle of something else now though
<fginther> mterry, Saviq pointed out the issue and it's mostly hitting unity8. I'll defer to him on the urgency of this problem.
<Mirv> oSoMoN: thanks!
<Mirv> bzoltan: well wily part is broken because of the GCC bug, vivid ok
<Mirv> bzoltan: robert just accidentally deleted the silo so it was rebuilt by him as announced in e-mail
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I have read the mail. That was not causing any problem for us. I just wonder if the silo could be released now.
<Saviq> fginther, mterry, it'd be good to have, but truthfully I don't think the problem is in the unlock code, there seems to be something wrong in the environment maybe, in a way that nothing can access the session upstart (or session dbus for that matter)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, and FYI, I filed bug #1498539 to track the issue
<ubot5> bug 1498539 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "FaviconFetcherTests random failures in silo builds" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1498539
<fginther> Saviq, mterry, for reference, the bug report is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1498541
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1498541 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Automated screen unlock not working on wily images" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> fginther, thanks.  will put on my list to look at
<fginther> mterry, thanks
<Saviq> fginther, I followed http://ubuntu-test-cases-touch.readthedocs.org/en/latest/ on wily and it's fine, not sure what jenkins runs might be doing different, but evidently the shell env is broken https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-test-cases/+bug/1498541/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1498541 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Automated screen unlock not working on wily images" [High,Incomplete]
<Saviq> hmm --revision=276?
<Saviq> fginther, jenkins is hardcoded at ↑
 * Saviq tries
<fginther> Saviq, looking
<fginther> Saviq, ugh... good catch. I'll remove that and give this another try
 * Saviq can't shake the feeling this is not the first time...
<Saviq> we need a better process for this (I imagine you hardcoded an image because there was breakage in further versions?)
<fginther> Saviq, indeed, this was done to workaround an unbootable image. I usually set a reminder to revisit and remove the hardcoded version, but I failed in this case.
<Saviq> fginther, just realized, current image might not be good to use either, it doesn't reboot
<Saviq> gets stuck after stopping services (so adb is gone, and won't be back until you forcefully reboot the device)
<fginther> Saviq, :-(
<fginther> Saviq, it appears to be working here (with image 311) - http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-wily-mako/421/console
<fginther> unlock too
<Saviq>  fginther, oh good
<Saviq> that looks promising then
<Saviq> jeez system-image is slow recently :/
<Saviq> and it timed out @ 97% for me...
<bfiller> robru: can you publish silo 53, just pot file changes
<bfiller> for string freeze
<robru> bfiller: sure can't! You need a core dev for that
<bfiller> robru: how is it different than a normal silo that qa approves?
<robru> bfiller: it isn't, the rules changed. I no longer have any special publishing powers over what you have, as per the email i sent out last night
 * bfiller reads email
<robru> bfiller: also there's packaging changes, so it's not "just pot files"
<robru> mterry: kenvandine: either of you around? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-025-2-publish/65/ needs ack, has new binary packages & symbols, huge diff too.
<robru> bfiller: oh you're rebuilding 53?
<bfiller> robru: yes, then will hand it to QA. let them verify it and publish
<robru> bfiller: well, QA can't publish either. it has to be a core dev.
<kenvandine> robru, i'm confused... silo 25 looks like a diff i already reviewed :)
<bfiller> robru: ok, now I'm confused. whatever the process is for publishing silos.. this one should be no different
<robru> kenvandine: it's possible, I accidentally deleted some silos recently, and then when I was restoring them I potentially restored extra ones by mistake.
<kenvandine> we even had quite a bit of discussion over the breaks and replaces... etc
<kenvandine> -Depends: libunity-scopes1.0 (= ${binary:Version}),
<kenvandine> +Depends: libunity-scopes3 (= ${binary:Version}),
<robru> bfiller: right, the process is that it's your responsibility to find a core dev to publish. if you need help I have a couple go-to guys (ken & mike) but generally publishing is your responsibility. you are empowered!
<bfiller> robru: hmnn, sounds like a step backwards. I just want to hand it off and when QA passes it should happen autoamtically
<bfiller> not have to find someone to do it
<robru> bfiller: no, it's the same. previously you had trainguards publishing, now you have core devs publishing. it's still a manual step
<bfiller> robru: ok
<robru> kenvandine: well if you approved it in the past, it seems it was never published
<kenvandine> maybe there was an issue then... i really don't recall
<robru> kenvandine: please re-review & publish then? ;-)
<kenvandine> i'm not convinced it wasn't published
<kenvandine> -Package: libunity-scopes1.0
<kenvandine> +Package: libunity-scopes3
<kenvandine> and the package in the overlay ppa has a libunity-scopes3 binary
<robru> kenvandine: huh? the silo version is days ahead of the wily version or the overlay ppa version
<robru> kenvandine: the diff is against wily
<kenvandine> robru, yeah... i see that
<kenvandine> the debian/changelog version is
<kenvandine> but the diff shows binary package renames
<kenvandine> that have already landed
<kenvandine> robru, and shouldn't that diff be from the package in the overlay ppa?
<kenvandine> --- unity-scopes-api-1.0.1+15.10.20150915.1/debian/changelog
<kenvandine> +++ unity-scopes-api-1.0.2+15.04.20150921/debian/changelog
<kenvandine> looks like it is
<kenvandine> but... again... that new binary package is already in the latest build in the overlay ppa
<robru> kenvandine: no dual silos should be diffing against wily as far as I know...
<kenvandine> oh this is a dual landing
<kenvandine> i think we landed this same thing for vivid last week
<robru> kenvandine: maybe they landed in overlay on the 15th and are re-syncing dual today?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> that's what i'm thinking now
<robru> kenvandine: hang on a second don't publish yet
<robru> ohtoo late, nevermind
<robru> let it go
<kenvandine> yeah... i did :)
<kenvandine> i spent a bunch of time reviewing this once
<kenvandine> for a vivid only landing
<robru> kenvandine: it seems like there's a bug in the diff generation, it seems to be diffing the vivid local build against the wily version, that's definitely wrong. I guess it was never an issue before because the only thing that should be different between wily & vivid in a dual silo is the first line of the changelog. but now they're doing this "different
<robru> binary package names depending on what release we build for" thing and the diff is more complicated.
<robru> uh, that's really weird, that it would say Publishing, then Migration, then Publishing. wtf
<fginther> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1498541 may be a non-issue. The unlock is working on a more up-to-date image
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1498541 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Automated screen unlock not working on wily images" [High,Incomplete]
<robru> 'Publishing' is the last status from the publish job, it shouldn't go back to that after Migration starts
<mterry> fginther, oh..  good.  I love bugs that fix themselves  :)
<mterry> robru, kenvandine: sorry I didn't see your ping earlier, but looks like it was just as well
<kenvandine> solved it :)
<robru> mterry: no worries
<Saviq> elopio, hey, is there a canonical way to detect ubuntu release (vivid vs. wily) in a autopilot test?
<robru> kenvandine: hey, I need to test some code that involves 'epoch versions' in an ubuntu package, can you think of one off the top of your head?
<robru> kenvandine: nm, compiz
<robru> kenvandine: one more? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-010-2-publish/82/ ;-)
<kenvandine> mterry, can you take silo 10?  i'm trying to finish something up here and still working on getting 53 published too
<kenvandine> he ran like hell :)
<kenvandine> +Depends: @,
<robru> hm
<kenvandine> anyone know if that's valid in the package tests?
<cjwatson> that's an autopkgtest thing
<cjwatson> yes it is
<kenvandine> cool
<cjwatson> means "all binaries produced by this source"
<cjwatson> https://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git;a=blob_plain;f=doc/README.package-tests.rst;hb=HEAD
<robru> oh
<kenvandine> cjwatson, you had that handy :)
<cjwatson> well, not directly, but http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep8/ is rather easier to remember ...
<kenvandine> robru, grr... silo 10 has unapproved branches
<robru> bah
<robru> Saviq: kgunn: please approve the two merges listed here: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-010-2-publish/83/consoleFull
<Saviq> robru, sry, done
<robru> kenvandine: please publish again ^
<Saviq> didn't know it got under testing already
<robru> Saviq: yep, qa granted
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> bfiller, silo 53 is published
<bfiller> kenvandine: nice, thanks
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> robru, Saviq: silo 10 published
<robru> kenvandine: thanks a bunch
<kenvandine> np
<Saviq> thank you
<robru> kenvandine: LAWL, yeah there's a huge bug in the diff generation. here's the real diff for that silo: https://ci-train.staging.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-002-2-publish/2/artifact/unity-scopes-api_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/
<robru> anyway, that fix will hit trunk & production shortly
<robru> bbl, lunch
<dobey> trainguards: hi, can someone please click retry on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-026/+build/7930359 ? thanks.
<robru> dobey: sorry I'm afk. kenvandine can you ^ ?
<cjwatson> dobey: done
<cjwatson> kenvandine: ^-
<robru> cjwatson: thanks
<dobey> thanks
<robru> I gotta find my otg cable so i can use my yubikey on my phone, then i can work anywhere ;-)
 * robru is a raging workaholic
<robru> 404, request not found
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-09-23
<bzoltan> robru:  I have just top approved the UITK MRs  in the silo38, would you push the publish button?
<robru> bzoltan: you can now ;-)
<bzoltan> robru: wow! Really? Fantastic :)
<robru> bzoltan: yes, as long as there's no packaging changes. You might need a core dev.
<bzoltan> robru:  I see... I actually have packaging changes
<robru> bzoltan: then you need a core dev to pull the trigger, i no longer have any special power here
<bzoltan> robru: You do :) knowledge is power
<bzoltan> robru: But I try to catch a core dev...
<robru> bzoltan: :-P
<robru> bzoltan: my go to guys are eod, not sure who's around now
<bzoltan> robru: I will wait for somebody in the UK timezone
<robru> bzoltan: you should try hitting publish anyway, it'll generate the diffs and can paste the URL to the core dev
<elopio> Saviq: I think there is none.
<Mirv> morning
<robru> Mirv: hola
<Mirv> hola!
<robru> Mirv: made some small fixes to the train here and there, nothing huge, but some new checks on the publish job. I'll stick around for a bit to make sure nothing explodes
<robru> Mirv: please publish something if you can ;-)
<Mirv> ok, let's see...
<robru> well that seems to be in order
<robru> Mirv: the new checks are at the very beginning so those two errors indicate that nothing tripped inappropriately
<Mirv> ok
<robru> Mirv: the new checks are that publish job will abort if the request is in a failed state (either build failure or qa failure) and also if there are dirty packages. Somehow there never was a check to prevent publishing duty silos until now.
<robru> Mirv: publish checks are a lot more important now that anybody can do it.
<robru> So I'm feeling good about that
<Mirv> robru: the diff:s here https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-044-2-publish/18/ are a bit fun, having a lot more that is the actual diff to the overlay silo. probably because earlier those have been dual landed and now it's vivid only landing.
<Mirv> only the last versions in the changelogs are really new
<robru> Mirv: that's because the request is not targeted at the overlay so you're diffing to vivid archive
<Mirv> robru: ha, good point!
<robru> Mirv: note there's a 6 month gap in the versions being diffed.
<Mirv> trying again
<Mirv> robru: thanks!
<robru> Mirv: i also fixed a bad bug in diffing dual silos, it used to diff the local vivid build against the wily archive version. Wasn't a huge problem before because the vivid version was always just a copy, but we have new magic now that allows people to munge their packaging, so the diffs got worse there, fixed that up good
<Mirv> robru: weird, now the correct delta was generated for u-d-m but the others show still the half a year https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-044-2-publish/20/
<robru> Hmmmmmmm
<Mirv> according to the log it'd look like it's doing the correct thing
<Mirv> robru: ah, it's probably because those three don't _have_ packaging changes when diff:d correctly
<robru> Mirv: do they not exist in the overlay?
<robru> Mirv: don't publish yet i want to poke at this a bit
<Mirv> robru: ok. yes, they do exist but maybe the zero sized packaging diff:s are being thrown away (since there were no changes) and the old diff:s from two jobs earlier are kept visible
<robru> Mirv: that doesn't sound likely to me. I have a theory though, lemme check
<robru> Mirv: no this is really weird. the previous diff is cleared...
<robru> Mirv: literally the first thing it does is delete the old diffs: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-044-2-publish/21/console
<robru> and the debug log shows it's downloading the correct version
<Mirv> robru: interesting
<robru> Mirv: this is really bizarre, it is absolutely deleting the old diffs and the old source packages that it's diffing against and making a new diff every time
<robru> Mirv: unfortnately the debug log doesn't show the exact debdiff command
<Mirv> robru: so the _packaging_changes.diff is not somehow extracted from the full diff, but if and only if there are packaging changes? the full diff:s are correct.
<robru> oh god let me dig out the code
<robru> Mirv: nah man it makes the packaging diff by filtering down the content diff: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/view/head:/cupstream2distro/packagemanager.py#L250
<robru> Mirv: I'm thinking like maybe it's generating the diff twice, first it makes a wrong contents & wrong packaging changes, then makes a correct content diff but then doesn't touch the packaging, so the old wrong one comes through
<robru> but I don't really see how that would happen, the debug log doesn't show it...
<robru> Mirv: wait I think I've got it
<robru> Mirv: it deletes the diffs from the workspace (where artifacts live) but not from the silo dir
<robru> Mirv: ok https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-044-2-publish/22/
<Mirv> robru: ok! another corner case found. thanks again!
<robru> Mirv: you're welcome.
<robru> I'll push a quick fix, if it happens again, you need to use cyphermox-test job to delete ~/silos/ubuntu/landng-NNN/*.diff
<bzoltan> Mirv:  seb128 was kind and ack the silo38. How can I publish now? I try the publish link, but it fails and says that the silo has bad status... I guess it means the failed wily builds, what we do not care for now :)
<Saviq> elopio, ended up with platform.linux_distribution, seems to work fine
<Saviq> cihelp, can someone please have a look at boottest for qtmir-gles and unity8?
<Saviq> also, is armhf in a huge queue? it's been over 8h now that autopkgtest for unity8 migration is "Test in progress"
<seb128> Saviq, cf #ubuntu-desktop, but basically yes, kubuntu people uploaded a stack of kde packages that created quite some backlog
<Mirv> bzoltan: the publishing needs to be done by that core dev directly
<Mirv> bzoltan: but yes let's fix the status first, just some moments
<robru> bah, 'merge conflict' status is a misnomer
<Mirv> bzoltan: running watch-only build
<Mirv> robru: after changing a silo to vivid only from dual, it still seems to fetch wily data https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-038-1-build/91/console
<robru> Mirv: yes, watching watches the PPA. if you don't want the wily package you need to delete it
<Mirv> robru: it was already deleted
<Mirv> maybe there's a delay to be waited after that
<Mirv> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-038/+packages
<robru> Mirv: deleting does take a minute.
<robru> Mirv: it iterates on the PPA, dunno what to tell you, try it again
<Mirv> ok, waiting the 5-15 mins
<robru> Mirv: ugh just found a bug in merge&clean
<robru> Mirv: these packages that are munging the packaging in order to dual building in spite of ABI breaks have uncommitted changes that screw things up.
<robru> I guess the fix is to just throw in a 'bzr revert' after the builds are uploaded
<Mirv> robru: ok :(
<robru> Mirv: sigh, everything is exploding
<Mirv> robru: interesting that the 038 still keeps on staring at deleted wily logs while 25 minutes have gone since deletion https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-038-1-build/96/console
<robru> uh
<robru> Mirv: oh it is picking it up from the local silo files
<robru> Mirv: this is really not a supported use case I should mention ;-)
<Saviq> cihelp, can someone please re-kick boottests for unity8 and qtmir-gles?
<robru> Mirv: I guess I'll manually delete the files from the silo
<robru> Mirv: it seems the thing is that in a dual silo, the wily build happens in a directory called "ubuntu-ui-toolkit" but the vivid build happens in "ubuntu-ui-toolkit_+vivid", but when you switch it to just vivid, it expects the vivid build in the "ubuntu-ui-toolkit" dir
<robru> Mirv: what what are we trying to do? just publish only the vivid packages to the overlay?
<robru> Mirv: I'm thinking instead you should set it back for dual, manually copy the packages from silo ppa to overlay ppa, then manually merge without publishing
<Mirv> robru: right... publish just vivid to overlay, since wily has currently a GCC problem
<Mirv> robru: while publishing the next release again to wily or wily+1 + vivid, ie dual
<Mirv> robru: yeah, I was thinking about that approach, and I can do that indeed
<robru> Mirv: go ahead with that for now, I'm writing an email to discuss the issue
<Mirv> bzoltan: robru: ok 038 (manual) publish + merge & clean done
<Mirv> to overlay only
<robru> Mirv: thanks
<robru> Mirv: I pushed a fix for that bzr revert thing so all future builds should be ok, I just gotta analyze current silos to make sure there's no other surprises lurking
<Mirv> ok!
<robru> Mirv: ok existing silos seem clean. there are a surprising number of bzr branches with uncommitted changes but it seems to be all builds that failed partway through that landers need to fix themselves, nothing to do with the new packaging black magic
<psivaa> Saviq: unity8 and qtmir-gles boottests haven't been passing for a while now, but i've restarted both of them
<Mirv> robru: alright, good to know
<robru> blast, 2AM and I'm overcome with hunger. can't sleep hungry, but if I eat it'll keep me up.. lose/lose
<Mirv> :(
<robru> I'll try just having a drink, maybe that'll trick my hunger into going away long enough to sleep...
<robru> goodnight!
<bzoltan> robru: good night mate, have a good rest :)
<robru> thanks
<Saviq> psivaa, I'm not sure I understand what the status of the boottests is, then - they fail, you restart and they pass (so flaky/unreliable) or downright broken? can we do anything about that?
<psivaa> Saviq: they do haven't passed in the recent past, even on retries ( i just wanted to confirm this is the case with this new uploads by retrying)
<psivaa> Saviq: unity8 fails because of 'ERROR: timed out waiting for Unity greeter'
<jibel> psivaa, why do they fail in this case?
<popey> sil2100: was the ubuntu-pd image fixed yesterday do you know? (I don't see a new image spun out)
<sil2100> popey: no...
<sil2100> popey: not sure if we had any definite fixes, I think bregma wanted to try something out but I didn't see him say how it went
<popey> ok
<popey> sil2100: you may be interested to know we broke backwards compatibility in mir in the rc-proposed images
<popey> sil2100: app developers had to re-build their apps
<popey> sil2100: https://github.com/pseuudonym404/neverball-touch/issues/11
<popey> well, broke between 15.04 and rc-proposed anyway :)
<popey> so we may get more of these happen when the next ota goes out
<Saviq> psivaa, are there steps we could take to reproduce this locally? FWIW we just got autopilot runs working yesterday on wily, so there's nothing inherently broken there
<psivaa> Saviq: Let me try something before asking you to reproduce
<sil2100> popey: do you remember in which image the breakage happened?
<sil2100> We will add a new framework anyway
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: wily final freeze is now in effect
<psivaa> Saviq: my attemptp 'fix' those tests failed.
<psivaa> Basically with the latest image (204) provisioning krillin fails so we have had to use image 191
<sil2100> ogra_: hey, could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/livecd-rootfs/remove_apt_lists/+merge/271951 in some free cycles of your time? :)
<sil2100> ogra_: not sure if that's the correct way, first time I use hooks
<psivaa> but with 191, unity8 has dependency issues that it throws errors like, timing out waiting for unity greeter etc
<ogra_> sil2100, important is that you make the hook executable ... looks fine to me
<Saviq> are migrations frozen due to beta?
<bregma> popey, sil2100, no luck yet with hacking on the -pd image so no solution yet
<sil2100> bregma: :<
<sil2100> ogra_: \o/
<popey> bregma: ok :)
<bregma> tried resettin the link in /etc, no difference
<Saviq> psivaa, is there somewhere a description of how we could reproduce the boottest as it's ran for migration? I'd like to see if this is a real problem and resolve if possible
<anpok_> Saviq: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-ci-engineering/ubuntu-touch-boottest/trunk/view/head:/boottest.sh
<anpok_> it basically just installs the new package without upgrading the other packages found in the silo
<Saviq> anpok_, thanks
<anpok_> which is a problem for our drivers.. since those are only pulled in through a separate meta package..
<anpok_> but it is good at detecting abi breaks..
<ogra_> sil2100, btw, did you notice that your i386 image failed tonight ?
<psivaa> Saviq: yea, what anpok_ said above. There is no specific instructions on a wiki like place, which I think we can fix
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, saw an e-mail but didn't read the logs yet, my machine is hogged by translations now ;)
<psivaa> Saviq: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html doesn't appear to be waiting either of unity8 or qtmir-gles boottest results
<Saviq> psivaa, yeah, I think it's beta freeze time
<Saviq> unity8 migrated, but qtmir{,-gles} just missed it
<cjwatson> Saviq: I don't think it's a beta freeze issue
<cjwatson> Saviq: qtmir-gles is at version 0.4.6+15.10.20150918-0ubuntu when it should be at version 0.4.6+15.10.20150918-0ubuntu1, and this breaks stuff excitingly
<cjwatson> proposed-migration is picking up on that, albeit not very clearly
<Saviq> cjwatson, oh? robru, sil2100 ↑
<Saviq> looks like the train managed to mismangle the version number then?
<Saviq> or actually
<Saviq> my fault :/
<Saviq> somehow I managed to strip the 1 when building qtmir-gles
<sil2100> uuh
<sil2100> I guess we'll need to re-release it woth the version proper
<sil2100> Let me help with that
<sil2100> Saviq, cjwatson: on it
<Saviq> sil2100, it's already rebuilding in the silo
<Saviq> sil2100, IIUC it will just need a publish when done
<sil2100> Saviq: oh, ok then, I wanted to do that manually
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> sil2100, can you publish please? /me not authorized
<sil2100> On it
<bfiller> Mirv: which MR in silo 46 has the non-build commit?
<Saviq> fginther, hey, I saw a job yesterday that got stuck in rebooting the device, so it seems unreliable
<Saviq> fginther, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-wily-mako/423/console
<Mirv> bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~artmello/gallery-app/gallery-app-avoid_reload_fullscreen_toggle/+merge/269424
<Mirv> the PPA build was done 5 days before the commit 1240
<bfiller> Mirv: ah right, I updated the click package (which was tested by QA) but never rebuilt the silo (debs don't get tested anyway)
<bfiller> Mirv: let me rebuild the silo, but don't think we need additional QA as we only test the click and that is correct
<Mirv> bfiller: makes sense
<Mirv> bfiller: good that the click was up-to-date
<bfiller> Mirv: just double checking
<bfiller> Mirv: confirmed, click has that change
<Saviq> psivaa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12530565/ not sure how's that... the device is provisioned in writable mode and I can create that file, it's as if adt does something special
<psivaa> Saviq: let me take a look
<psivaa> Saviq: Curious which image you provisioned the device with
<psivaa> Saviq: also, not really saying it could be related but if you did have the right wifi.conf
<Saviq> psivaa, devel-proposed, and yeah wifi's fine
<psivaa> Saviq: looking at the serial number of the device you tested with, it doesn't look like krillin?
<Saviq> psivaa, that's mako
<psivaa> Saviq: boottest is supposed to be run on krillin
<psivaa> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-ci-engineering/ubuntu-touch-boottest/trunk/view/head:/boottest.sh#L112
<psivaa> Not sure if you adapted this line accordingly
<Saviq> psivaa, there's mako images in those channels too afaict, will confirm
<pstolowski> Mirv, hey, re your earlier question about qnetwork bug - dobey confirmed my memory of about "QIODevice::Write: device not open" error in Apps/Store scope logs. these scopes make a few http requests in a row in some cases and same qnetworkaccessmanager instance is reused for consecutive dash searches. so it may potentially be a victim of that bug, though idea how to trigger that. if we decide to land this fix, we need to excercise Apps/Store obvio
<pstolowski> usly
<pstolowski> s/idea/no idea/
<dobey> pstolowski: now that there are qt bindings for the scopes API in the phone, there might be more and more scopes using it in the future too
<Saviq> psivaa, can you please skip the boottest for qtmir-gles since we know it's not reliable
<morphis> Mirv, sil2100: any idea what I do wrong with https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-025-1-build/103/console which is for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/408 ?
<rvr> sil2100: Sending email to ubuntu-translators for string freeze
<sil2100> rvr: ok, thanks!
<rvr> sil2100: Just to confirm no changes,  https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/ is the place to watch them right?
<sil2100> morphis: let me take a look
<sil2100> rvr: yeah :)
<rvr> Nice
<morphis> sil2100: thanks
<psivaa> Saviq: will do that. in a meeting. once that's over, i'll do that
<Saviq> kthx
<sil2100> morphis: from what I see so far it looks like bad luck!
<sil2100> morphis: hah, yeah...
<sil2100> morphis: so, you'll need to get this silo re-assigned
<pstolowski> dobey, yes, but no scopes use qt bindings atm, they are in experimental namespace btw
<morphis> sil2100: which then doesn't work currently with the assign job ..
<morphis> see https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/6234/console
<sil2100> morphis: you need to first abandon the silo and then re-assign
<sil2100> morphis: since you need a different silo
<sil2100> morphis: the reason this happens is that someone, half a year ago, in this silo, uploaded a higher version number of the vivid package to this PPA
<sil2100> morphis: and LP PPAs have a good memory
<morphis> I see
<seb128> sil2100, so, the unity8 fix for libusermetrics landing, can you revert your revert?
<seb128> landed
<sil2100> seb128: excellent, sure thing
<seb128> thanks
<morphis> sil2100: thanks a lot! works now
<psivaa> Saviq: qtmir-gles has been skipped by a synthetic pass
<psivaa> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<boiko> sil2100: when I add a new MR to a silo, do I still need to click "Assing" or can I just rebuild it?
<sil2100> boiko: you can just rebuild it
<sil2100> Reconfigures are no longer required :)
<boiko> sil2100: great! thanks
<popey> sil2100: where can i see the version numbers that should be on each retail device?
<popey> e.g. what I see in "About this phone"
<ogra_> popey, most likely somewhere in the output of "getprop"
<popey> no, i mean, on the wiki
<popey> or somewhere else, documented
<ogra_> getprop ro.serialno
<ogra_> popey, ah, no idea :)
<sil2100> popey: you mean, the version numbers of each OTA for each device?
<popey> aha! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-6
<popey> I have seen a few people say they never got OTA-6 on E5
<popey> and some people (not the same ones) saying GPS broken on E5
<sil2100> hmm
<pmcgowan> popey, sil2100 there is a decoder ring at the bottom of my ota features doc
<bfiller> popey: when you get a chance if you don't mind reviewing/publishing new gallery app in the store
<psivaa> Saviq: how goes reproducing unity8 boottest failures locally?
<popey> bfiller: sure
<popey> pmcgowan: which doc is that? :S
<popey> bfiller: done
<Saviq> psivaa, was otp, trying again now, FWIW the channels listed in boottest both have mako images too
<bfiller> popey: thanks
<popey> np
<fginther> Saviq, Yes, I see it. looks like 1 out of 9 runs have hit that problem
<Saviq> psivaa, now it failed for me with "comm: file 2 is not in sorted order"
<Saviq> psivaa, also, I'm not sure I get what NODE_NAME is for... it says that if I have a phone available locally, I should export ANDROID_SERIAL and NODE_NAME=yes
<Saviq> but that means it won't provision the device, is that on purpose, or should I unset NODE_NAME?
<Saviq> psivaa, | sort | uniq seems to be missing from the dpkg-query line
<psivaa> Saviq: I've seen this sorting issue when I run them manually,  but on our jenkins runs this hasn't been an issue
<Saviq> at least it seems to continue with that
<psivaa> Saviq: file 2 is installed.packages and that's the output of dpkg-query and that normally is sorted, no?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, did we not do a build last night? I am surprised not to get stuff that landed early yesterday
<Saviq> psivaa, dunno, apparently not ;)
<Saviq> psivaa, I think I know what the issue might be, same as I mentioned to fginther, reboot is unreliable in wily (gets stuck before rebooting)
<psivaa> Saviq: Not sure about that, adb shell usually works
<Saviq> hmm ok then not this
<Saviq> psivaa, ok so apart from having to reboot via power button, the test passed for me locally on mako
<Saviq> let me collect some info
<psivaa> Saviq: ok, as long as the device booted, we should consider it a 'PASS' although the intended device is krillin
<Saviq> psivaa, sure, will try krillin in a mo, need to back it up as it's my daily driver
<psivaa> Saviq: ack, thank you
<Saviq> psivaa, this is what I did http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12532466/
<Saviq> psivaa, if I wanted boottest.sh to provision the device, I should leave NODE_NAME unset?
<psivaa> Saviq: i think according to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-ci-engineering/ubuntu-touch-boottest/trunk/view/head:/boottest.sh#L79 you'd need to set to 'yes'
<psivaa> fginther: ^ would you mind confirming please?
<fginther> psivaa, looking
<Saviq> psivaa, yeah, that skips provisioning for me
<fginther> psivaa, Saviq, that's what it looks like to me too. Set ANDROID_SERIAL=your_device_id and NODE_NAME=yes
<Saviq> although [ -n "$NODE_NAME" ] suggests otherwise...
<Saviq> ok will verify again
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: isn’t vrruiz around? communicating with him through trello card comments is a bit of a pain…
<rvr> oSoMoN: Yes
<rvr> oSoMoN: I'm here :P
<davmor2> oSoMoN: rvr is vrruiz
<oSoMoN> rvr, your IRC nickname in the directory is out of date!
<davmor2> oSoMoN: he just likes to confuse people
<rvr> oSoMoN: I'm vrruiz @irc.canonical.com
<rvr> rvr here :P
<Saviq> just to make it easier ;)
<oSoMoN> rvr, nasty!
<rvr> oSoMoN: So, now I'm not sure it only happens with silo 35
<oSoMoN> rvr, I’m seeing the error with the youtube video if I browse to the URL you pasted, but if I then search for "let’s talk about reagan for a second" in the youtube search, tap on that same video in the search results, it plays just fine
<rvr> oSoMoN: davmor2 was telling me that he found a similar problem
<oSoMoN> rvr, and I highly doubt it’s specific to that silo, there’s nothing in there related to video playback or even UA string overrides (which could possibly explain what you’re seeing)
<rvr> oSoMoN: davmor2 says «that is a youtube issue, long press on the video and open in another tab you get the HQ blue button and it will play,  I think the url gets confused between mobile and desktop views»
<rvr> I was about to check
<oSoMoN> rvr, right, that’s what happens when I search the video I guess
<rvr> davmor2: Indeed
<rvr> davmor2: HD version plays nicely
<davmor2> rvr: it's happens on and off with videos across the board sing the release of ota 6 hence assuming it was a youtube issue rather than ours
<davmor2> s/happens/happened
<davmor2> s/sing/since
<rvr> davmor2: Ok
<rvr> Weird, it worked without the silo, not with it
<oSoMoN> rvr, just tested on my krillin running plain rc-proposed (without the silo), and I’m seeing the issue too, so definitely not a regression introduced by silo 35
<davmor2> rvr: yes because different calls,  I get it now I look one day I have to open it in a new tab, I open it again the next day to show my wife and it opens no issues
<oSoMoN> rvr, davmor2: stop watching youtube videos at work!
<rvr> oSoMoN: lol
<rvr> oSoMoN: Ok, just reproduced without the silo
<rvr> oSoMoN: Everything else looked fine, so approving it
<davmor2> oSoMoN: only way to test the scope interaction with the browser :P
<oSoMoN> rvr, thanks!
<Saviq> psivaa, ah, NODE_NAME is $3, not env
<Saviq> psivaa, but then 'recover.py yes' bails out...
<Saviq> ok so no, locally I need to provision myself, NODE_NAME=yes does not work, because "yes" is not a defined device
<Saviq> psivaa, fginther FYI ↑
<psivaa> Saviq: yea, let me take a look at recovery.py
<davmor2> oSoMoN: could the url hiccup be due to the convergence trigger desktop over mobile and then switching back when it realises at all?  Just pure supposition and quess work on my part
<oSoMoN> davmor2, there’s no such clever logic in place (yet)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: it seems publication of silo 35 failed, can someone please advise? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-035-2-publish/27/console
<psivaa> Saviq: it is an ugly hack but I dont think you'd need to run recover.py when run locally. Could you try with commented out recover.py calls
<psivaa> Sorry I dont have a device handy to try it myself
<Saviq> psivaa, I'm just provisioning myself, atm network-manager went apeshit
<psivaa> Saviq: right, that's why we used an older image r191
<Saviq> that's over 100 images back...
<Saviq> I can imagine all kinds of things going wrong this way
<Saviq> trying anyway
<robru> oSoMoN: just run it again. That error is a launchpad connectivity error, should be transient and fix itself
<Saviq> psivaa, is there a bug for NM broken on wily/krillin?
<psivaa> Saviq: no, r204 is the latest
<psivaa> so we're not too old
<Saviq> Flashing version 330 from ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed
<Saviq> psivaa, ↑
<Saviq> that's latest krillin devel-proposed
<psivaa> Saviq: we must be looking at different places? https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/krillin.en/krillin/index.json
<oSoMoN> robru, ok, thanks
<Saviq> psivaa, oh well, yeah, let me use /krillin.en then
<robru> dbarth_: you have 6 silos assigned, including some that are quite old, can you review these and potentially abandon a couple? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/user/dbarth
<robru> boiko: also you have 5 assignd, please free some if possible: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/user/boiko
<Saviq> psivaa, ok, I got krillin to fail, it must be because of some dependencies that didn't get updated
<boiko> robru: yeah, trying to test and land those
<robru> boiko: some of them are quite old, eg are you sure https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/37 is still relevant?
<boiko> robru: actually only 4 are mine, one is bfiller's and renato's, I just added my name there to help while bfiller was on holiday
<Saviq> psivaa, so the problem is that you held the image back (to fight with the broken NM - is there a bug for it?), and we've not updated our deps when apparently we should have
<boiko> robru: I think I can free that one for
<boiko> robru: for now
<robru> boiko: wait
<boiko> robru: we are not actively testing it, already abandoned it
<robru> boiko: I don't want to step on work you're actually doing, it just looks forgotten-about to me
<robru> boiko: leave it if youre actually using it
<robru> boiko: oh ok, thanks
<boiko> robru: that's fine, we won't be testing it for a few days
<jibel> Saviq, bug 1496434
<ubot5> bug 1496434 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manager crash on boot on krillin/devel-proposed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496434
<Saviq> jibel, thanks
<jibel> Saviq, then you'll see bug 1496460
<ubot5> bug 1496460 in ubuntu-push (Ubuntu) "krillin/devel-proposed - ubuntu-push-client uses an excessive amount of memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496460
<jibel> which is likely a consequence of nm crash
<pmcgowan> oh my nasty
<pmcgowan> oh those are wily eh
<Saviq> yeah, someone has to care ;)
<bfiller> boiko: isnt' silo 20 the one we need for messaging-framework, or has that moved elsewhere?
<boiko> bfiller: that was the one, but we can upload all the required packages to the ppa for now (tiago and I won't have time to review that in the next couple of days at least)
<boiko> bfiller: I saved the list of MRs too, in case we need to recreate the silo
<bfiller> boiko: ok, yes keep the list as we'll definitely need to get back to this after we finish current tasks
<boiko> bfiller: yep
<psivaa> Saviq: I think that is the summary of the problem. Not sure if we have any bug for the NM issue
<psivaa> let me find out
<jibel> psivaa, I pasted the bug # earlier
<jibel> psivaa, , bug 1496434
<ubot5> bug 1496434 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manager crash on boot on krillin/devel-proposed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496434
<psivaa> jibel: thanks for that.
<psivaa> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> psivaa, yup, saw that, I'm building unity8 and qtmir with proper deps in silo 38, will test whether it helps soon
<psivaa> Saviq: ack, thx
<jibel> psivaa, which image did you say you flash for boottests?
<jibel> psivaa, 200-ish?
<psivaa> jibel: 191
<jibel> psivaa, on krillin.en?
<psivaa> jibel: yes
<jibel> psivaa, thanks
<psivaa> jibel: we tried with 202, i think and it failed. and i know 204 failed today
<jibel> psivaa, yeah devel-proposed has more important problems to fix than checking if it boots :)
<robru> kenvandine: got a sec for an ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-057-2-publish/5/ plskthx
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-09-24
<kenvandine> robru, ack'd an publishing
<robru> kenvandine: tanks
<kenvandine> robru, np
<robru> bbl
<robru> Mirv: the fix I did that made uncommitted branches go away broke dual silos
<robru> Mirv: the watch phase in a dual silo watches the wily build twice
<robru> Mirv: I'm working on a proper fix but won't be able to land it today
<robru> Mirv: so for your shift you should double check vivid builds before publishing
<Mirv> robru: ok, thanks for telling, I'll do manual checks.
<robru> Mirv: actually it's only 10, I may roll out tonight... just working on unit tests.
<robru> the trick is that if I rollout I need to stay up at least long enough to confirm nothing exploes.
<Mirv> heh, ok, we'll manage either way
<robru> nah I better not roll out so late, I'm getting sleepy
<robru> Mirv: yeah I'll sleep on this and roll out first thing tomorrow.
<Mirv> robru: sounds like a good idea
<robru> Mirv: maybe warn people that it's possible that vivid builds fail but train reports only wily status
<robru> Only for today though, my fix is good i think
<robru> Mirv: oh actually, what would you prefer? I could revert the thing that introduced this bug, but then we're back to "merge failed due to uncommitted changes" when merging silos
<Mirv> robru: yes, I'll look a bit what people are doing and tell them
<Mirv> robru: I think this is better, we can glance the vivid builds a bit more closely
<robru> Mirv: OK, yeah the uncommitted changes thing required a lot of futzing in train internals when it arose.
<Mirv> pstolowski: hey! so they thing is that the branch did already go through QA and was landed on Monday. but since this x86-only webbrowser unit test flakiness was found out, it'd be good to understand if we're truly safe with it or not. the silo 054 is only there to test how the revert would look like, if something odd is spotted.
<Mirv> so that's why I ran all the unit tests for packages I could think of doing network tests, in addition to the autopilot tests and manual tests done during the landing earlier.
<pstolowski> Mirv, otp
<dbarth_> robru: ack, will review silos this morning
<robru> dbarth_: thanks!
<Mirv> sil2100: so, we need to keep extra eye on vivid+dual silos for today. the watch_only currently watches over wily twice, so there's a possibility of missing a vivid build failure. robert will push the fix in the evening, but I thought it's better to live with that than with the "merge failed due to uncommitted changes" problem (a fix for which brought this regression)
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, good to know, not sure if there will be many dual landing silos with the wily final freeze
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: wily final freeze and OTA-7 string/feature freeze now in effect
<Mirv> sil2100: well final beta freeze will be over in <12h
<Mirv> sil2100: not final freeze, final beta freeze :)
<Mirv> final freeze Oct 15th
<sil2100> Oh, right, indeed ;)
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: wily final beta freeze and OTA-7 string/feature freeze now in effect
<sil2100> Now that sounds better
<dbarth_> hey o/ can a ci admin help me upload oxide-qt 1.9.3 to silo 21 ?
<dbarth_> it is now available in the phablet-team ppa, courtesy of oSoMon
<pstolowski> Mirv, hey, I'm not sure what to do, as far as arm is concerned all looks fine with latest rc-proposed images. I guess it would be worth checking x86, but that would require unity8 environment on the desktop
<dbarth_> we need a full source rebuild, to catch the right media-hub dependency which is in the overlay ppa
<sil2100> dbarth_: let help you
<Mirv> pstolowski: right, it was just an idea if you can come up with anything extra to check or run in a loop, and also as a FYI that something has changed. it'd be nice of course to have a test case to trigger that error message sometimes seen without this bug fix.
<sil2100> dbarth_: will need to re-build the source package, this will take a while
<dbarth_> sil2100: oh yes, it will take time, but that's really required now
<dbarth_> thanks
<sil2100> dbarth_: the rebuild too, but I meant that before uploading it to the PPA I need to re-build the source to get it a new version number, which usually takes a while on my PC - but it's in progress
<Mirv> sil2100: if you didn't notice, the Monday's qtbase landing makes one webbrowser unit test flaky on x86 only. oSoMoN is trying to understand it. the Monday's fix is a further fix to another fix which upstream urged everyone to ship on May (the previous fix is already in OTA-6). https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/120738
<Mirv> sil2100: I rebuilt all scopes, unity8 etc to have unit test results in addition to AP results, but only that one test on x86 seems to become flaky. if something is noted, there's a revert silo 054 which can be tested with.
<dbarth_> sil2100: ah, i thought you could do a ppa copy? is there something we can do next time for the version number?
<Mirv> sil2100: but the fix could/should also fix random network failures, and at least pstolowski had seen the symtom in scope logs earlier when multiple requests were queued (which this new landed patch fixes), so as long as everything seems perfect on armhf I'd vote to keep the patch in
<sil2100> dbarth_: we can't do a PPA copy because since it's a rebuild, we need to have a different version number
<dbarth_> hmm ok, so we could have spared the re-upload to phablet; good to know anyway
<sil2100> Mirv: I would also opt for keeping the patch released in this case, only considering reverting it if the flaky test seems unfixable for some reason
<Saviq> psivaa, hey, so I've been trying to get the dependencies fixed... unfortunately there's a lot of alternatives between unity8 and qtmir, and when upgrading just unity8... apt decides it's better to remove qtmir-android and ubuntu-touch instead of upgrading them...
<psivaa> Saviq: this is with image 191?
<Saviq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12540313/
<Saviq> psivaa, 183 on mako, same thing
<Saviq> it's basically because qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin has qtmir-desktop | qtmir-android
<psivaa> Saviq: yea,  I do not have an idea as to how to proceed with this. testing a devel package on an older image doesn't look very suitable
<Saviq> and apt apparently decides the first one is better than the second, even if it causes a removal of some packages instead of just upgrades
<Saviq> psivaa, well, it *should* work, that's why we have the elaborate dependency chains...
<Saviq> psivaa, one thing that comes to mind
<Saviq> psivaa, is we could add "ubuntu-touch" to the list of packages for apt-get install, that makes apt choose the right solution...
<Saviq> and we always want ubuntu-touch don't we... only adverse effect might be its otherwise unnecessary upgrade
<psivaa> Saviq: ok, we could try adding ubuntu-touch to the apt-get install list, obviously i'm not entirely sure of its effects on other package tests
<Saviq> psivaa, IIUC that boottest only runs on touch, right? so ubuntu-touch is always there... the only point where it could be a problem is when there's a new ubuntu-touch package
<psivaa> Saviq: right, it only runs on touch.
<psivaa> Saviq: and yes, when there is a new ubuntu-touch and there is another package to test, we'd actually be testing an environment of both upgraded
<alan_g> cihelp I'm not sure why, but we've just had a couple of new jobs added to Mir CI (mir-wily-i386-ci and mir-mediumtests-builder-wily-armhf). They are failing consistently and blocking work - can we disable them please? (We will want to re-enable once we've resolved the problems with those targets.)
<psivaa> alan_g: aiui, this was a request based on  https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/add-mir-priority-jobs/+merge/272138
<alan_g> psivaa: that request was for them to be added as without their failures affecting the CI PASS. That isn't what I see.
<psivaa> alan_g: do you have  a job that these are affecting
<psivaa> a link i mean
<alan_g> https://code.launchpad.net/~raof/mir/fix-ftbfs-against-mesa-11/+merge/272203
<alan_g> Although... there's another failure too.
<alan_g> I guess it could be clearer which build results affect the overall result.
<psivaa> alan_g: yea, since these are specifically marked nonfatal, it should be the other failure that's causing the MP to fail
<alan_g> psivaa: thanks for the help.
<Saviq> psivaa, just noticed one thing though, the apt-get command has a -t ${release-proposed}, ubuntu-touch might not be in proposed... but would apt-get install a package from release pocket to satisfy a dependency of a proposed package when -t ${release}-proposed is used?
<Saviq> psivaa, FWIW, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12540662/ made the boottest pass for me with silo 38
<psivaa> Saviq: looking
<psivaa> Saviq: curious how this would have installed the actually required packages from -proposed?
<Saviq> psivaa, you mean without -t wily-proposed?
<psivaa> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> psivaa, -t is just prioritizing
<psivaa> Saviq: ahh ack, so the needs_install.packages were actually installed from wily-proposed
<Saviq> psivaa, from silo 38 in fact
<Saviq> psivaa, I only removed it because I was testing with the PPA, it should be fine with it when the packages are in proposed
 * Saviq tries with something that's actually in proposed
<Saviq> only question is if apt-get will be fine with ubuntu-touch not being in proposed when -t wily-proposed is passed
<Saviq> trainguards, mir from https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/365 is UNAPPROVED queue, is that because of FF? is there a plan to deal with that these days?
 * Saviq starts thinking we should start a wily overlay..
<Mirv> Saviq: yes, because of that, the final beta freeze should be over later today
<ogra_> Saviq, no need to "start" anything ... the existing one could serve more than one release
<Mirv> Saviq: a given idea for the eventual wily -> wily + 1 delay from slangasek was configuring dual landings to be both to the overlay (although train does not support such at the moment)
<Mirv> but that's not needed for this ending-very-soon freeze, more like when the final freeze hits in on Oct 15th
<Mirv> and then when wily + 1 opens the overlay/wily can be copied there
<Saviq> ogra_, d'oh, of course
<Saviq> psivaa, so, while I couldn't properly verify because of the beta freeze, IMO http://paste.ubuntu.com/12540898/ should work
<psivaa> Saviq: thanks for this. I'll make a note of it and give it a try, may be when the freeze is over
<Saviq> psivaa, btw, can't see any boottest results in excuses, have they been disabled?
<Saviq> also... shouldn't nm have been blocked in migration when it broke the boottest? :)
<psivaa> Saviq: yea, i dont see them either, disabling them is not on our side, may be the release team did?
<psivaa> Saviq: as per how nm slipped in, the boottesting is done after provisioning + and then installing the package.
<psivaa> so the nm would not have broken boottest
<Saviq> right
<psivaa> sil2100: do you know if boottesting is disabled in the britney side?
<sil2100> psivaa: it shouldn't, I only saw some propositions but nothing definite
<psivaa> Saviq: not sure if you've got VPN setup, http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/psivaa-wily-boottest-unity8/9/artifact/results/log/*view*/ is with your suggestion to add ubuntu-touch, but on Krilllin though
<psivaa> Saviq: 'ERROR: timed out waiting for Unity greeter'
<Saviq> psivaa-lunch, unity8 and qtmir dependencies are not fixed yet (they are in silo 38)
<Saviq> psivaa-lunch, so it only upgraded unity8 without the required qtmir upgrade
<psivaa> Saviq: ahh ack, understand.
<camako> trainguards, silo 57 says "Migration: mir is in the UNAPPROVED queue". What does this mean?
<sil2100> camako: that's normal, wily is still in final beta freeze so the archive for most packages is frozen
<camako> sil2100, so when is it going to migrate?
<sil2100> camako: any seeded package, as per infinity's announcement, now requires an archive admin approval before migrating - and I think mir is seeded in desktop
<sil2100> s/archive admin/release team
<camako> sil2100, ok I see. Do I need to do anything?
<sil2100> camako: not sure, I suppose we could poke the release team to check it and push it through later today, as the beta images should be ready around later today
<camako> sil2100, and it's dual landing. Would this block the vivid landing too?
<camako> kgunn ^^
<sil2100> camako: no, the vivid landing is already released
<sil2100> It's just the wily part that will be blocked :)
<camako> thanks sil2100
<dbarth> sil2100: is there an apparent reason why oxide-qt failed to buikd on armf? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-021/+build/7935628
<dbarth> there's no build log or indication of why it failed
<kgunn> camako: cool
<kgunn> well...not cool, but thanks for telling me :)
<cjwatson> dbarth: I've retried, that was around the time of a buildd upgrade so could've been related to that
<cjwatson> (that should have just caused builds to be retried automatically, but ...)
<dbarth> ah
<dbarth> cjwatson: so you retired the armhf one specifically already? or should i do something in the interface?
<dbarth> retried, even... ;)
<cjwatson> 2015-09-24 11:20:45+0000 [QueryProtocol,client] Scanning kishi19 failed with: Attempted to start a build on a known-bad builder.
<cjwatson> 2015-09-24 11:20:45+0000 [QueryProtocol,client] Judged builder kishi19 (1 failures) with job PACKAGEBUILD-7935628 (1 failures): False, False
<cjwatson> 2015-09-24 11:20:45+0000 [QueryProtocol,client] Failing job PACKAGEBUILD-7935628.
<cjwatson> I think the sysadmin doing the upgrade may not have quite followed the prescribed ordering
<kgunn> sil2100: yeah, so altho it landed in vivid....since it was dual landed, that does mean we have to wait for any new (dual) landings in those projects right ?
<dbarth> hmm, welll that explains then
<cjwatson> dbarth: I retried it in Launchpad.  If CI Train thinks the build has failed, you should do a *watch-only* build
<cjwatson> armhf specifically, yes
<dbarth> ok, thanks for that
<cjwatson> Also checked, no other instances of this AFAICS
<dbarth> i'll do a watch build in a bit once the ppa task is completed
<cjwatson> Well, you can do it now and let the computer remember it for you :)
<cjwatson> It'll wait for the build to complete
<dbarth> even better !
<dbarth> thank you sir
<cjwatson> np
<rvr> jamesh: Approving silo 19
<sil2100> kgunn: theoretically yes, but if you're certain that these packages are migrated we can force-merge it
<dbarth> hmm, the watch actually didn't go so well
<cjwatson> ok, you need a trainguard for that
<cyphermox> oi
<sil2100> dbarth: what's up?
<dbarth> yup
<cjwatson> although: I did say "if CI Train thinks the build has failed"
<dbarth> sil2100: trying to watch build silo 21, now that cjwatson kindly restarted the armhf build which had failed (see log above)
<cjwatson> AFAICS, it did not think that the build had failed
<cjwatson> the last run of the build job was nine days ago ...
<dbarth> uh
<cjwatson> unless I entirely fail to understand https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-1-build/build
<dbarth> it was a manual source upload
<cjwatson> AIUI, a watch-only build is only necessary if the train thinks the build has failed
<cjwatson> which is why I had that "if" in my instruction
<sil2100> dbarth: strange, there's no sync in the silo even
<sil2100> dbarth: I think that's some bug in the train code
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> dbarth: no, wait, it's not a bug
<sil2100> dbarth: ok, fixed, now running watch_only, seems to work
<dbarth> ok, great
<dbarth> thanks all
<kgunn> sil2100: what do yo mean "certain packages are migrated" ?
<kgunn> in the end yes, it'd be nice to have a "force merge" button..knowing that they _would_ migrate after freeze is over
<kgunn> this way, the merge back happens, and we can continue landing new stuff, and the "new" pkg should just overwrite what's in the queue right ?
<robru> kgunn: depends what queue you're talking about. that's already possible with Proposed pocket, but if you force merge something in UNAPPROVED, it gets deleted forever
<kgunn> robru: ok, that i don't know "where it is"....it was mir/u-s-c from silo 57 y;day
<robru> kgunn: I don't know either but it would have said either 'Migration: foo is in the Proposed pocket' or 'Migration: foo is in the UNAPPROVED queue'
<robru> kgunn: basically: pockets are safe places for packages to hang out even after the silo is freed. queues aren't.
<robru> kgunn: just read some scrollback, it was UNAPPROVED
<robru> which is expected due to the freeze
<kgunn> robru: assuming they create their beta today, it could at least make it into proposed ?
<kgunn> at least i would hope that's how this works
<robru> kgunn: yes once the freeze is lifted it would go into proposed
<kgunn> tat
<kgunn> ta even
<robru> you're welcome
<ogra_> sil2100, i need to skip today
<popey> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pickerProblems/+merge/272062  we need that in _before_ OTA-7 for notes app - date picker is broken
<popey> sil2100: I assume zsombi needs to land it, once reviewed.
<sil2100> ogra_: ACK
<sil2100> popey: do you know if it's targetted for any current landing?
<sil2100> bzoltan: ^ ?
<popey> I don't
<robru> sil2100: meeting?
<bzoltan_> sil2100: popey: that MR is a work in progress
<sil2100> bzoltan_: you think it would be ready for OTA-7?
<bzoltan_> popey: sil2100: it need to be landed first to the staging
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  when OTA7 gates close?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: the final freeze will be (we hope) in 2 weeks
<sil2100> The dates aren't final yet since there was some confusion with those that Pat set
<bzoltan_> sil2100: popey: no problem... it will make it to that
<sil2100> bzoltan_: would it be possible to get that next week ASAP? :)
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  i will do a landing next week for sure. So it is very much possible... but first that MR need to be approved and merged tothe staging
<robru> bfiller: let me know if you need help with silo 48, looks like your packaging is wrong.
<bfiller> robru: which package is broken? renatu ^^
<robru> bfiller: renatu address-book-app has broken build depends line
<robru> Version should come before arches
<renatu> let me see
<renatu> bfiller, this is the Kaleo's branches
<robru> Kaleo: in address-book-app you've got "foo [arches] (> version)" but it should be "foo (> version) [arches]"
<Kaleo> kenvandine, ^
<Kaleo> robru, thanks
<robru> Kaleo: lol did ken make that mistake? He should know better...
<Kaleo> robru, yeah, one beer :)
<robru> Heh
<robru> Kaleo: nah, it's from this MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/address-book-app/converged_bottom_edge/+merge/270693 blame fboucault
<robru> bfiller: ^
<Kaleo> robru, nah I merged ken's MR that creates the issue into that one :)
<Kaleo> kenvandine, youa around?
<robru> Kaleo: oh, you are fboucault, lol
<Kaleo> robru, funny heh
<robru> Kaleo: nice to meet you ;-)
<kenvandine> Kaleo, yeah, what's up?
<Kaleo> kenvandine, in address-book-app you've got "foo [arches] (> version)" but it should be "foo (> version) [arches]"
<Kaleo> kenvandine,  ;)
<Kaleo> kenvandine, I fixed it locally in my branch that merges yours
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> thx :)
<robru> kenvandine: hey while you're around can you publish a couple silos? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/publishable ;-)
<kenvandine> robru, i'll take a look
<robru> kenvandine: thanks
<robru> blam
<kenvandine> robru, done ;)
<camako> sil2100, are the beta images done? Should we talk to the release team to approve silo 57 migration (Mir 0.16)?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can the i386 and amd64 builds for vivid be retried in silo 46 please? (https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-046/+build/7936554 and https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-046/+build/7936551)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: and on a related note, would it be reasonable to give permission to the person who owns a silo to retry a failed build for one given arch?
<oSoMoN> (reasonable and doable, of course)
<sil2100> ogra_: on it
<sil2100> I mean
<sil2100> ogra_: scratch that
<sil2100> oSoMoN: on it (even though he's gone)
<robru> sil2100: oh i tried already, dias it need it again?
<sil2100> They were failed, so probably they fail constantly...
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-09-25
<robru> Qa is on fire
<Mirv> morning
<Mirv> mzanetti: what's the status of https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/19 btw?
<Mirv> I guess stalled since the branches aren't approved
<morphis> robru: ping
<robru> morphis: hola
<robru> morphis: right let me just look at that branch again
<morphis> ok
<morphis> robru: there is another one from davmor2
<morphis> which adds a autoremove
<robru> morphis: ok well we can put them in a silo together
<robru> morphis: do you want to make the request or should I?
<morphis> robru: so landing through a silo?
<morphis> from what I've heard those things need to go into a different ppa
<robru> morphis: yeah it's just easier for me that way
<morphis> ah ok
<morphis> robru: can do that rather quick
<robru> morphis: yeah I can copy it to the correct PPA when we're done but just to build the packages it's easiest for me in a silo
<robru> just the devil I know
<robru> morphis: can you tell me what you're doing with policy-rc thing there? I'm not familiar with that
<morphis> robru: you mean https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/phablet-tools/multiple-silos ?
<robru> morphis: no I mean "adb shell "echo 'exit 101' | SUDO_ASKPASS=/tmp/askpass.sh sudo -A tee /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d""
<robru> morphis: on https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/phablet-tools/citrain-changes/+merge/271094
<morphis> ah
<morphis> basically that prevents us from restart/start/stop any services during the upgrade
<morphis> which isn't really what we want and unneeded as we reboot anyway at the end
<robru> ok
<morphis> robru: dual landing silo?
<robru> morphis: yep
<morphis> robru: also have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/phablet-tools/multiple-silos/+merge/271621
<robru> morphis: I just made a comment ;-)
<morphis> :)
<morphis> robru: fixed
<robru> morphis: ok thanks
<robru> morphis: uh, just put 'n/a' in the test plan field or something
<morphis> robru: just adding a test plan
<robru> morphis: I don't know why I made that field mandatory, I am *awful* about just typing garbage in there to appease the check.
<morphis> hehe
<robru> nooooo
<robru> morphis: I guess you'll have to merge the merges yourself and then we'll just put one megamerge into the train
<morphis> I see
<Mirv> well the test plan being mandatory is a very good thing, all actual components require to have it in there and it also reminds upstreams of "oh did I need to test this?" :)
<robru> Mirv: yeah you're right, it just annoys me because I constantly have "fake" landings in staging where I have to fill crap out in there that nobody will read ever
<robru> morphis: did you need help merging? I can do it if you want
<morphis> robru: done
<morphis> https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/phablet-tools/combined-citrain-changes/+merge/272339
<morphis> already building
<robru> morphis: oh hah the page must not have refreshed for me
<robru> morphis: should we hassle davmor2 to test it?
<morphis> robru: why not
<robru> davmor2: davmooooooooor
<robru> morphis: ok well it's after midnight for me, once davmor2 has tested it and found it to not horribly break everything, get Mirv to hit publish for you, and also copy the package into phablet-tools ppa, and then it should all automerge after that
<morphis> robru: sounds great!
<robru> morphis: actually come to think of it you should be able to publish it yourself seeing as there's no packaging changes
<morphis> would be good to try that :)
<robru> morphis: ok but you still need Mirv to copy the package into phablet-tools ppa, that's a manual step
<Mirv> well and we'll want to have ~vivid and ~trusty builds in the SDK PPA too...
<robru> Mirv: we support citrain tool in trusty?
<robru> Mirv: I understand we support SDK in trusty for app devs but I didn't think anybody was using trusty to install silos on their phones.
<pstolowski> hey trainguards, may i ask for purging mediascanner2 package out from silo 4 ppa?
<robru> pstolowski: ok done (sorry for delay I assumed Mirv would do it)
<pstolowski> robru, thanks!
<robru> pstolowski: you're welcome
<pstolowski> robru, btw, would be great to have it available via a button in bileto, i needed it already a couple of times
<robru> pstolowski: yeah, train used to remove packages automatically when you reconfigured them away but we had problems where that wasn't always what we wanted to we had to neuter that
<pstolowski> robru, i see, still perhaps a manual action would be ok?
<robru> pstolowski: file a bug against lp:cupstream2distro if you want, might be a way off
<robru> pstolowski: yeah it makes sense, just like being able to manually retry failed builds, just not a huge priority amongst the other bugs
<Mirv> robru: well Pat wanted phablet-tools to be up-to-date in SDK PPA too, so I guess some silo using landers use LTS too
<robru> Mirv: humm well that'll require a rebuild
<Mirv> robru: sure, that's how the current ones are done, but those can be done manually.
<robru> ok
<robru> Mirv: can you take care of that pls? ;-)
<Mirv> as soon as it lands, I can build ~vivid and ~trusty rebuilds, have them in the testing SDK PPA for a while and then copy
<Mirv> robru: yes
<robru> Mirv: great, thanks
<robru> Mirv: last time I did an update to phablet-tools I didn't update SDK PPA so I guess that's quite old now
<pstolowski> robru, https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/+bug/1499633
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1499633 in CI Train [cu2d] "Provide a button for purging associated silo from bileto" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> robru: me and Zoltan have been updating it occasionally
<robru> ah
<robru> pstolowski: thanks
<mzanetti> Mirv, we're still trying to land it... but it's a tricky one. getting close though
<Mirv> ok!
<Saviq> psivaa, hey, can you please push mir, qtmir, qtmir-gles, unity-system-compositor through migration?
<jibel> we're out of silos to tests :(
<jibel> dbarth, can you have silo 40 reviewed and top approved?
<jibel> morphis, same for silo 51, MR is not review and top approved
<jibel> reviewed*
<Saviq> jibel, I'll have one for you soon, waiting for mir to migrate to rebuild a bit and test
<Saviq> psivaa, although the boottest failure there is much different
<morphis> jibel: robru needs to do that
<morphis> or somebody else
<psivaa> Saviq: that would be a task for 'trainguards'
<robru> psivaa: Saviq not trainguards, release team
<jibel> morphis, what is /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d ? It doesn't exist on my phone
<Saviq> psivaa, it's only hanging on boottests now
<Saviq> afaict?
<robru> Saviq: what request?
<Saviq> robru, 365
<Saviq> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/365
<morphis> jibel: it prevents services from being started/stopped/restarted during the upgrade
<Saviq> no UNAPPROVED there
<morphis> jibel: which doesn't make sense in the device-upgrade case
<morphis> and just gives problems
<robru> Saviq: psivaa: yep looks like all boottest failures
<psivaa> Saviq: ohh, i was under the impression that boottest was being disabled for proposed migration
<psivaa> i wasn't sure if that was already done.
<jibel> morphis, okay but the first cp will fail since it doesn't exist, and the mv at the end will fail too because /tmp/policy-rc.d won't have been created by the cp or I'm missing something?
<Saviq> psivaa, must've been re-enabled then...
<psivaa> Saviq: not sure, but i'll make them 'PASS@
<psivaa> *'PASS'
<jibel> morphis, so you'll end up with the file that always exit 101
<Saviq> psivaa, thanks, I'll test my dependency-fixed silo asap
<dbarth> jibel: ack
<Saviq> psivaa, you might want to look at those failures, though, as they don't seem to reach the phone at all
<Saviq> psivaa, actually just the qtmir-gles one, not sure that's expected
<jibel> mzanetti, do you know if silo 19 is still needed https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/19 ?
<Saviq> psivaa, "ERROR: No packages to install!", which is correct for qtmir-gles
<psivaa> Saviq: qtmir-gles has never passed, we make it 'PASS' manually
<Saviq> ok
<dbarth> jibel: top approved, and i marked ready for qa; need another flag change ?
<morphis> jibel: the original one will be restored
<mzanetti> jibel, yes, still trying to land it
<jibel> okay
<jibel> morphis, the point is that there is no original one
<Saviq> psivaa, can't you make it skip? qtmir-gles is only used on the emulator
<morphis> jibel: woot?
<psivaa> Saviq: not at the moment, the infra does not allow us to skipp
<psivaa> easily i mean
<morphis> jibel: interesting
<morphis> that was the case when I wrote this (some time ago)
<jibel> morphis, $ ls /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d
<jibel> ls: cannot access /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d: No such file or directory
<Saviq> psivaa, shouldn't "no packages to install" be a PASS? doesn't it just mean that the tested package has no packages on the phone and as such, boottest is moot?
<morphis> jibel: good finding, let me check for this in the script
<Saviq> psivaa, the u-s-c failure is weird fwiw http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Wily/view/BootTest/job/wily-boottest-unity-system-compositor/lastBuild/?
<jibel> morphis, okay, I'll remove it from the ready queue
<jibel> please resubmit once it's fixed
<mzanetti> jibel, IMO this should not be low tbh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ust/+bug/1404302
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1404302 in Canonical System Image "liblttng-ust0 Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5" [Low,Confirmed]
<jibel> dbarth, it's all good, next on the queue
<mzanetti> jibel, it's the most annoying thing in our developer experience IMHO
<jibel> mzanetti, what's the impact of this bug?
<psivaa> Saviq: yea, 'No packages to install' should be a pass, but as of now we dont have that automated
<mzanetti> jibel, it makes it really hard for app developers read their logs, as they are completely spammed by this
<dbarth> cool
<jibel> mzanetti, okay I don't mind increasing the importance, more important is to know who could look at it.
<mzanetti> jibel, I agree :D
<jibel> mzanetti, assigned to Pat for now until he finds a owner.
<Laney> what is going on with boottest? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-gst-plugins-bad1.0/lastBuild/console
<Laney> (twice, and looks like its going to happen for -ugly too)
<morphis> jibel: ok, update the MP to to handle that correctly
<popey> Mirv: this may be a dumb question, sorry. What reason is there for there being no debs in http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/q/qtbase-opensource-src-gles/ ?
<Laney> popey: this is only built for i386 and amd64, neither of which live on ports.ubuntu.com
<popey> Laney: is there some reason why that's the case? (the building, not the hosting)
<Laney> don't know
<popey> ok, ta
<Mirv> popey: it's the OpenGL ES version while the normal x86 version is normal OpenGL. and you know, armhf is already the mobile / OpenGL ES version so it wouldn't make sense to have a double build of the same.
<Mirv> popey: it's only needed because emulator requires ES (and because Qt does not yet support runtime switching between the two, coming maybe in Qt 5.7)
<Mirv> popey: if something is trying to install those on non-x86, it's doing it wrong - like the boottests are/were doing.
<davmor2> mzanetti: more importantly it is taking up valuable space
<mzanetti> davmor2, what exactly?
<mzanetti> the lttng logging issue?
<davmor2> mzanetti: the lttng
<mzanetti> yes, that too
<davmor2> mzanetti: if it is repeating in every log those few bytes become quite large quickly
<mzanetti> davmor2, it is repeated twice every second in roughly 80% of the apps
<jibel> davmor2, not that much
<jibel> zgrep ltt ~/.cache/upstart/* | wc -c
<jibel> 236546
<davmor2> jibel: so about 11Mb give or take
<Saviq> psivaa, hey, any word on the boottests failures for mir, qtmir, unity-system-compositor?
<psivaa> Saviq: battling with them at the moment, a couple of attempts failed to provision,
<psivaa> Saviq: i'll let you know once they complete consistently
<Saviq> psivaa, hmm I thought you're skipping them because they won't pass (unless you upgrade unity8 along, that is)?
<psivaa> Saviq: qrmir had passed in the last attempt on the 22nd http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Wily/view/BootTest/job/wily-boottest-qtmir/25/
<psivaa> that actually prompted me to re-run that just to make sure
<Saviq> psivaa, it's all the same problem as unity8
<psivaa> Saviq: ok, let me 'PASS' them then
<Saviq> psivaa, that qtmir PASS looks weird, nothing really got upgraded there
<Saviq> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 329 not upgraded.
<Laney> psivaa: are you going to fix the provision failures in boottest and retry the ones which hit it?
<psivaa> Saviq: u-s-c and qtmir should now get 'PASS' results
<psivaa> Laney: I'm not going to do anything right away. There are a lot of them. I'd discuss with the team this afternoon. We were told by Ursinha that boottest were being disabled in p-m.
<Laney> Well someone on the release team would need to do that then
<Laney> Who did Ursinha talk to?
<sil2100> Is the boottest disabling definite already?
<sil2100> I though we were waiting for Steve to put in his 5 cents, as he had some objections the first time this came up
<psivaa> Not sure, hopefully we'd know it soon enough when she comes online :)
<Saviq> psivaa-afk, just to remind mir itself is in the same situation... and sorry for being pushy...
<Laney> It's blocking many things
<psivaa> Saviq: i'll take care of mir as well
<abeato> rvr, ping
<penk> ping cihelp
<psivaa> penk: hello, ask the question please :)
<penk> psivaa: so I have a job setup on jenkins
<penk> psivaa: but it's not pulling the bzr branch I configured, but only "bzr pull --overwrite"
<psivaa> penk: the link to the job?
<penk> psivaa: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cambridge/job/BQ%20Tarball%20Vivid/39/console
<Saviq> psivaa, hmm, qtmir still boottest failed, that's the last one
<psivaa> Saviq: sorry about that, was a typo on my part
<psivaa> penk: if you use 'Source Code Management' then i think it will only pull, if you'd want to use bzr branch every time, you'd need to use that explicitly inside 'Execute shell' section
<penk> psivaa: but the repo is really huge, so I think source code management is the right setting, is there a way to "clean up" current repo?
<penk> psivaa: we restricted the project to be run on calxeda-pbuilder
<psivaa> penk: what will be the difference, using 'bzr branch' all the time vs  'bzr pull && clean'
<penk> psivaa: so in my case would you suggest using bzr branch in execute shell?
<penk> psivaa: I was thinking that the clean would be one-time issue, I'm not aware of the repository status, it might be messed up
<psivaa> penk: i'd think so, if you're not happy with bzr pull --overrite
<penk> psivaa: I see, I'm going to try that approach now, thanks
<Ursinha> Laney, sil2100, the boottest disabling is being discussed and people are in favor of disabling it; I don't know if that's settled or not, but I haven't seen arguments against that
<Ursinha> I'm sure this is going to be properly (and widely) announced before it happens
<Laney> Ursinha: ok, well in the meantime it seems to have fallen over so is it possible for someone to browse http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html and help deal with the failures?
<Ursinha> Laney, let me catch up with that discussion
<Ursinha> Laney, psivaa, so sil2100 is right that people are waiting for slangasek to return next week to decide if they're disabling boottesting now; psivaa, we have to evaluate the problem today and unblock what's possible
<Ursinha> as that's not disabled yet so we should handle it as usual
<psivaa> Ursinha: right, i created a card for this: https://trello.com/c/NO2t3x5i/613-vanguard-boottest-failures-needs-attention
<rvr> abeato: pong
<Ursinha> psivaa, thank you! Laney, ^
<Laney> cheers
<Mirv> davmor2: dbarth: the ^ 040 claims to be landing only account-plugins but in reality the account-polld was also there still (just removing it from the MP:s doesn't automatically remove the packages from the PPA). do you think it's ok to publish (without account-polld) or do you want to re-test after I remove the account-polld for real?
<davmor2> Mirv: Meh account-plugin-facebook account-plugin-flickr account-plugin-google account-plugin-tools account-plugin-twitter account-polld indeed.  The ticket read removed account-polld from the silo for the time being so I only checked for plugin-facebook
<davmor2> Mirv: I think if the account-polld was went to be removed we would need to do that and retest, there was obviously a reason it was removed
<Mirv> davmor2: yep. dbarth: please confirm and ask us to remove the account-polld for real, then let's have QA re-test the silo.
<davmor2> Mirv: hmm unless the changes in account-polld were removed and this is only here to pull in the plugin changes maybe, wait on a reply from dbarth I guess
<Mirv> davmor2: yeah, I won't remove it at the moment until there's some more information on what was supposed to happen.
<jibel> morphis, any reason the phablet tools update is not an SRU and is landing through a silo instead?
<popey> Mirv: the reason I ask  is because docviewer is trying to use something which I believe is in there. I am trying to build that on my armhf schroot, but can't because I can't fulfil that dependency on armhf. What should I use instead on armhf?
<popey> Mirv: line 49 http://paste.ubuntu.com/12553914/
<Mirv> popey: the normal packages, qtbase5-dev etc
<popey> Mirv: I have that installed
<Mirv> popey: I'm not sure where you see the dependency to -gles?
<Mirv> popey: dpkg -L qtbase5-dev | grep QStorage shows the file being there
<popey> so I don't know why cmake isn't finding it :(
<Mirv> popey: maybe the include path doesn't contain QtCore, or if it containst include/qt5 maybe the include should be QtCore/QStorageInfo
<popey> hmmm
<mterry> robru, citrain doesn't seem to accept silo numbers higher than 30?
<jgdx> trainguards: is silo 22 being published or should I do that manually?
<Mirv> jgdx: it should be published already, but the wily part is in proposed pocket
<Mirv> so it hasn't yet merged to trunk
<kenvandine> oh... i pushed publish just now :)
<jgdx> Mirv, kay
<Mirv> sudo publish :)
<kenvandine> status didn't say it was publishing or anything
<kenvandine> guess my page was stale
<jgdx> wut
<Mirv> now it probably doesn't track it anymore and the silo should be manually merge + cleaned instead
<kenvandine> ugh
<Mirv> ..or maybe it still does!
<jgdx> [robot voice] it's merged and everything is cool
<morphis> sil2100, kenvandine: can someone do a upload to a silo for me?
<sil2100> morphis: sure, what's up?
<fginther> sil2100, so, boottest is completely useless right now as there are no usable images on the ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/krillin.en. Who is the best person right now to waive this as a requirement?
<rvr> popey: Is there any reason why reminders requires an space for a notebook's title?
<popey> rvr: is this that the OSK doesn't inject the text until you hit space?
<popey> rvr: I thought we fixed all those. mzanetti ^
<rvr> popey: I can type, but the save button is not activated until I type an space.
<popey> OSK input issue by the sounds of it. rvr is this rc-propsoed or OTA-6?
<rvr> popey: rc-proposed
<rvr> popey: r490
<popey> known uitk issues in rc-proposed
<popey> we target OTA-6, there's at least one known UITK issue in the versions beyond OTA-6 which are in flight
<sil2100> fginther: yeah, so I think we would still like slangasek to get back first
<rvr> popey: Oh, target is OTA6
<rvr> popey: Please, next time add that info to the silo, otherwise I test with rc-proposed
<fginther> sil2100, so I'm asking if we should do anything prior to his return? Is it acceptable to just let those packages continue to be blocked? Nothing can pass right now.
<popey> rvr: will do.
<rvr> popey: Thanks!
<rvr> Ok, flashing OTA6...
<fginther> sil2100, I'm happy waiting, just want to know if that's ok for the train as well
<sil2100> fginther: until we have a final decision, I would prefer if we continue to skip the boottests... not sure who is the person doing that though
<fginther> sil2100, Is there a core-dev that could weigh in on this? Perhaps just to say 'pass everything until the network bug is fixed'?
<sil2100> fginther: I think it would have to be someone from the release team - so in slangasek's absence, maybe we could poke infinity with that?
<fginther> sil2100, ack. infinity any recommendation on disabling boottest while the base images are unusable due to 1496434 ?
<fginther> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1496434
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1496434 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manager crash on boot on krillin/devel-proposed" [High,Confirmed]
<jibel> fginther, do you know how to disable these tests?
<fginther> jibel, boottest as a whole can be disabled via a britney rc file
<jibel> fginther, you can do it?
<jibel> or need someone from ubuntu-archive?
<fginther> jibel, I can not do it myself, but I can point someone to it
<fginther> jibel, right, need ubuntu-archive member
<jibel> fginther, go ahead, disable it.
<jibel> or find someone :)
<jibel> just boot tests
<fginther> jibel, this is all that's needed: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/britney2-ubuntu/revision/431
<jibel> infinity, ^
<jibel> cjwatson, can you help with disabling boot tests ^
<cjwatson> jibel: correction to the above, it needs an ubuntu-release member, not ubuntu-archive; I'm no longer in ubuntu-release
<fginther> jibel, if it helps, here's an MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/britney/disable-boottest/+merge/272442
<jibel> cjwatson, ah sorry
<jibel> not many are online.
<rvr> popey: Same problem with com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.490_multi.click and ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en #4
<rvr> popey: No space, no "save"
<jibel> Laney, around?
<popey> gah
<Laney> hi jibel
<jibel> Laney, can you disable boot test until wily phone images are fixed?
<jibel> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/britney/disable-boottest/+merge/272442
<popey> rvr: okay, sorry I really thought we'd nailed that one :(
<Laney> jibel: Is someone working on fixing the image?
<jibel> Laney, it's a crash of n-m assigned to awe_ but there is not much movement. bug 1496434 for reference
<ubot5> bug 1496434 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manager crash on boot on krillin/devel-proposed" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496434
<jibel> Laney, it won't be fixed tonight
<awe_> jibel, sorry... I hadn't seen that it'd been assigned, and this is the first time anyone's ping me about it
<awe_> jibel, I can take a look.  Currently trying to land some other NM changes into wily.  If I can find what's happening, we might be able to piggy back on the same landing
<jibel> awe_, sorry, given John's comment I assumed he did.
<awe_> unfortunately not; my bad for not reviewing my asssigned folder...
<Laney> jibel: How's this only just started happening if n-m hasn't been uploaded in wily since the 11th?
<jibel> Laney, apparently CI used an old image to work around the problem.
<rvr> popey: No problem :)
<Laney> Oh
<Laney> and it expired off the server or something?
<jibel> Laney, 191
<jibel> Laney, it seems so. system-image says 192 is the oldest image
<slangasek> Ursinha, sil2100, fginther: the boot tests are there for the phone product team, not for foundations; they should be the ones to make the call whether to disable boottests
<Laney> Seems a process fail that nobody was working on it until it became serious. :)
<slangasek> does this mean, btw, that someone bypassed a boottest failure for network-manager, thus causing all boottests to be broken?
<sil2100> slangasek: ok, well, I think the product team is generally +1 on getting those disabled, but Pat is away still
<sil2100> And I know everyone would like to hear your input here ;)
<fginther> There have been no recent boottest passes for network manager, but it's unlikely that boottest would have caught the problem as the bug prevents networking, not booting.
<fginther> arguably a flaw in the test. It should maybe test booting AND networking.
<kenvandine> sil2100, is it ok to publish silo 57 without QA?  it's just a depends change in the libqofono-dev package, so doesn't affect anything in the phone image
<sil2100> kenvandine: it's just a packaging change? I hope it doesn't remove any binaries from our phones
<kenvandine> nope
<sil2100> kenvandine: +1 ;)
<kenvandine> just added a depends to the -dev package
<kenvandine> cool
<sil2100> barry: hey! system-image server code still hosted on bzr?
<sil2100> barry: I have a fix for proposal and I need to know if I can simply do a MP against the usual branches ;)
<awe_> jibel, flashing my krillin now; have to run to the store to grab lunch.  will try and reproduce after food...
<sil2100> barry: anyway: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-system-image/server-fix-pd-builds/+merge/272445
<sil2100> barry: I would poke slangasek about it as it's important, but he's on holidays still ;)
<awe_> jibel, reproduced it.  will follow-up after lunch, and work on getting it in our silo for nm/wily
<infinity> slangasek: While I agree that involving the people who (should) care about the tests in the discussion is sane, I'm less convinced that "people should be allowed to drastically increase our burden because they think a broken test is important" is a sane position. :P
<barry> sil2100: will look
<robru> mterry: wat
<mterry> robru, nope.  nevermind.  I had assumed that the help message was because my silo was above the listed max in the help message itself.  It's because I didn't give a password.  That could be made clearer when that happens (and the help message could list a higher max silo number)
<mterry> Especially since the password is listed as optional.  So without knowing that's the problem, it really isn't clear what the problem IS
<robru> mterry: the help message probably shouldn't say a silo number limit at all considering it's not enforced and sooner or later silonumbers will increase without bound.
<mterry> robru, true
<robru> mterry: also the password IS optional, in the sense that, if you don't have one, you don't need to specify one. or did the phones make passwords mandatory now?
<mterry> robru, no.  I get why the help message indicates that it's optional.  But in combination with not telling me that that was the problem, you can see how entering a command "citrain device-upgrade 33" that the help message indicates is sufficient, is confusing
<mterry> robru, I just want it to say that I need a password in this specific case, because it detected it
<robru> mterry: hm password is required for device-upgrade
<robru> morphis: are you still around? I'm going to add a quick branch to the silo.
<sil2100> barry: thanks :)
<robru> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/phablet-tools/fix-help/+merge/272458 just for you, buddy!
<mterry> robru, is that first chunk with a $1 on a line by itself intentional?
<robru> mterry: yes, that is how it includes the message in the output
<robru> mterry: it's inside a here-doc
<mterry> robru, ah, I see.  I missed that it was a function, not the main script.  Figured that was some printf-debugging  or something
<mterry> robru, thanks man!
<robru> mterry: you're welcome
<barry> sil2100: the code looks fine on the face of it, but i really don't know what it does ;)
<sil2100> barry: well, the generator does some magic for touch image android parts when importing the rootfs, this change makes sure we also do the same for pd (pocket-desktop)
<sil2100> barry: pd is touch + a few packages
<sil2100> (it's a new project in cdimage)
<barry> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> Without this, our generated ubuntu-pd images just don't boot ;p
<cjwatson> robru: speaking of which, next LP rollout will allow archive owners to set {build,publish}_debug_symbols, and to enable/disable unrestricted processors (currently only amd64/i386, will expand soon as more scalingstack arches come online, but in any case should be enough to test your API interaction)
<robru> cjwatson: cool
<cjwatson> robru: that's all we intend to open up for non-admins; you'll need a production case that additionally sets authorized_size, relative_build_score, and require_virtualized
<cjwatson> but that can be done in the same .lp_save() as {build,publish}_debug_symbols, so it won't be a big variation
<robru> cjwatson: so ci-train-bot will become an lp admin?
<cjwatson> robru: will roll that out next week, and as far as I know that will be sufficient for your ephemeral PPA work - just let us know when you have code to review, we'd like to review it before giving extra privileges to your bot
<cjwatson> robru: not an LP admin, but ~launchpad-ppa-self-admins
<cjwatson> which is minimum necessary privilege
<robru> cjwatson: ok will do. It'll be a little while before I get there, I have some big bugs to squash first
<cjwatson> yep
<robru> cjwatson: will there be an API way to check if I'm self-admin or not? I'd rather make the special case based on actual permissions rather than just hardcoding "production =  yes, staging = no"
<morphis> robru: that is fine
<cjwatson> robru: it's just a team membership, you can check your own team membership
<morphis> robru: can you also look at the latest changes I added to my branch?
<morphis> need your review on them
<robru> cjwatson: oh ok great
<robru> morphis: yeah that change looks sensible but I don't have a device to test with so we really need a QA person to confirm for sure that it works
<morphis> robru: two things; 1: don't upgrade lxc-android-config which will always (expected), it needs to be upgraded throug recovery
<morphis> 2: keep adb on while running citrain even with screen locked
<robru> morphis: doesn't powerd also need to be upgraded through recovery?
<morphis> robru: not sure
<morphis> lxc-android-config is the only one I know off
<morphis> robru: have to drop off, lets talk on this on monday
<robru> morphis: ok well whatever. I approved the branch and marked the silo ready for qa
<cyphermox> fginther: I intend to finalize an upload through a silo this evening, to fix this issue with the boottests ^
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1991 Preparing packages
<robru> More builds!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1991 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1991 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1991 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1946 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1946 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1946 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntuone-credentials). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntuone-credentials, xenial/ubuntuone-credentials)
<marcustomlinson> Mirv: hey there! The changes in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1960 fix the issue!
<Mirv> marcustomlinson: wow! so it was the third patch then!
<Mirv> great news.
<marcustomlinson> Mirv: yeah! Thanks a lot man!
<marcustomlinson> Mirv: Is that silo landed?
<Mirv> marcustomlinson: no, it was waiting for testing.. now I'll need to update the -gles twin packages still, and then I'll click the Approve button so that autopkgtests will start running (thousands of them, will take another day)
<Mirv> Qt is a bit slow to land
<marcustomlinson> Mirv: no prob. Thanks again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Currently building (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclar
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1991 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1995 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click)
<mardy> sil2100: hi! can you mark this silo as ready for qa? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817
<sil2100> mardy: hey! Why is bileto showing the automated sign-off as failing?
<robru> sil2100: mardy: looks like one of the packages is newer in proposed, which makes it completely unpublishable as is, definitely don't QA it, needs a rebuild to get a higher version number
<mardy> robru, sil2100: mmm... let me check
<mardy> robru: ah, right, I need to wait for the other silo to land first, then I'll rebuild this one
<robru> File a bug against bileto, status should be "needs rebuild because version is too low" or something
<mardy> robru: maybe it's because the other silo ( https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 ) has not completely landed yet
<robru> mardy: no that wouldn't count because it's held in unapproved, eg, nowhere.
<mardy> robru: ok, I'll file a bug then
<robru> mardy: you should also ask #ubuntu-release to approve those packages, that status is red for a reason, it won't fix itself
<mardy> robru: you mean https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497?
<robru> mardy: yeah
<mardy> robru: but I thought that "UNAPPROVED" is a queue that release members are monitoring?
<robru> mardy: oh, real problem is https://bileto.ubuntu.com/static/britney/landing-090/yakkety/excuses.html s390x
<mardy> robru: ok
<robru> mardy: ticket 1497 was published 4 days ago, if you want to keep waiting I suppose that's your choice...
<mardy> robru: nope :-) I just have no idea of how it should normally take, so...
<robru> mardy: but yeah 1819 needs s390x resolved and rebuilt after the other one lands before taking QA time on it
<mardy> robru: ok
<robru> mardy: release people are busy busy probably missed it. Definitely doesn't hurt to ask
<mardy> robru: I should still file a bug about the status in bileto, right?
<robru> mardy: yeah that'd be a good bileto feature, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Currently building (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1991 Pending binary packages
<Mirv> sil2100: jibel: I guess no show means no particular topics for landing meeting?
<Mirv> I guess business is mostly as usual right now, with 16.10 closing in
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1991 Successfully built
<sil2100> Indeed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Currently building (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Diff missing (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, y
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Diff missing (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1960 Currently building (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 QA Signoff: N/A
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (yakkety/libindicator). Successfully built (yakkety/hud, yakkety/indicator-application, yak
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1996 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 yakkety/media-hub: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/media-hub/media-hub-ubuntu-yakkety-landing-044 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Successfully built
<marcustomlinson> sil2100: hi, could you help me understand the status of: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967
<dobey> marcustomlinson, sil2100: i just asked in #ubuntu-release if someone could prod those
<dobey> hopefully someone will
<Mirv> marcustomlinson: just-highlight-trainguard_s. yakkety is in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text= where you'll need... right, what dobey did, to get them into yakkety-proposed
<marcustomlinson> Mirv, dobey: thanks
<sil2100> I guess it'll need to be approved along with the new zeromq3 and zmqpp
<dobey> oh maybe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1996 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1848 QA Signoff: Approved
<rvr> ssweeny: Hi. Silo 1922 is blocked because the merge proposal is not reviewed.
<rvr> charles_: Please, review the branch in silo 1988 to unblock it. Thanks.
<ssweeny> rvr: you just need it top-approved, right?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Release pocket
<rvr> ssweeny: Right
<ssweeny> rvr: done
<rvr> ssweeny: Thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1960 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/ubuntu-system-settings/ubuntu-system-settings-ubuntu-yakkety-landing-1943 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Preparing packages
<charles> ssweeny, rvr, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, yakkety/signon-plugin-oauth2). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp, yakkety/storage-framework). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Proposed pocket (yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Release pocket (xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/zeromq3, xenial/zmqpp). UNAPPROVED queue (yakkety/zeromq3, yakkety/zmqpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Failed to build (vivid/mir, xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir, yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/location-service, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/location-service, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1998 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Proposed pocket (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/signon-plugin-oauth2, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Release pocket (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/online-accounts-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowski, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1785 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 Proposed pocket (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). REJECTED queue (yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Release pocket (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1992 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1992 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/account-plugins). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, xenial/account-plugins)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 yakkety/zeromq3: Failed to fetch https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/zeromq3_4.1.5+git20160811+2fc86bc-0ubuntu2_source.changes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1960 Generating diffs
<dobey> sil2100: can you please finalize https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 ?
<dobey> sil2100: or i guess we have to wait for -shell to go through proposed and then force merge?
<robru> dobey: why is it rejected queue? That package will be lost if you finalize
<dobey> robru: because it needed a rebuild for new zmqpp, and sil2100 did a manual upload for no-change rebuild, which was accepted
<dobey> the manual upload was the same changes, but with the additional no-change rebuild
<robru> Ugh
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> which is why i'm bugging sil2100 specifically :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Pending binary packages
<robru> dobey: sil2100: yeah, even if you copy the no-change back to the PPA it'll complain the version doesn't match bzr. Better solution would have been rebuild that package in bileto and republish.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Proposed pocket (yakkety/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/zeromq3, yakkety/zmqpp). Release pocket (xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/zeromq3, xenial/zmqpp)
<robru> But anyway yeah force finalize is required now, after that other package gets through proposed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1960 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1997 Diff missing (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src)
<ChrisTownsend> Hi!  Anyone here that could try republishing https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1947 ?  Seems something mysterious happened in the original publish.
<ChrisTownsend> That has already landed in the overlay, but it messed up for Yakkety.
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: messed up how?
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: Umm, I'm not sure hat has happened, but is seems it was rejected for yakkety for reasons unknown.
<ChrisTownsend> s/hat/what
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1947 Publishing packages
<cjwatson> dobey: Launchpad OOPS during the copy, possibly (though not totally obviously) connected to the network outage earlier
<dobey> yeah, in convo going on in #ubuntu-release about it :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1997 Diff missing (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1998 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Failed to build
<sil2100> slangasek: I won't make it for the meeting, still away waiting for my girlfriend to finish her exam
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1947 Release pocket (vivid/libertine, xenial/libertine). UNAPPROVED queue (yakkety/libertine)
<robru> Ok, I guess we'll soon discover if bileto suffers from y2k ;-)
<dobey> ?
<dobey> oh, very bad joke
<robru> Hehe
<robru> It's 1999, dobey!
<robru> Also, if anybody wants to see the lp outage visualized, there's a fun graph at https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/
<dobey> well surely you used at least 12 bits for the integer IDs :)
<robru> dobey: heh yeah, the ticket ids are 8-byte Postgres bigints
<robru> (i expect bileto to outlive the universe)
<dobey> heh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1997 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Failed to build (vivid/mediaplayer-app, xenial/mediaplayer-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mediaplayer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Preparing packages
<robru> renato__: just curious, what's up with https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1896#audit_log ? idle for 20 days
<renato__> robru, it is not priority anymore :D
<renato__> robru, I will try ping some guys that need to test it before land
<dobey> robru: and 2000 is mine!
<robru> renato__: ah ok no worries. I'm just on the prowl for unneeded tickets to free ;-)
<robru> dobey: it was a good year
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2000 Pending binary packages
<dobey> charles: hey, can you reconnect to work irc? :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowski, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1785 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 xenial/mediaplayer-app: Failed to build source package
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 vivid/mediaplayer-app: Failed to build source package
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Preparing packages
<dobey> robru: hey, do you know where the bits to enable coverage builds in the old s-jenkins setup are? trying to figure out how to add the -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=cvoerage bit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2000 Successfully built
<rvr> robru: ping
<rvr> robru: I think there is a bug in bileto regarding to pinning
<rvr> robru: I took a look to /etc/apt/preferences.d/extras-ppa.pref and *landing-45* is hardcoded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1995 Currently building (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click)
<robru> dobey: no sorry
<robru> rvr: what is the bug? pinning was implemented specifically to ensure that you were testing the contents of a given ticket PPA, even if the versions were lower than what was in distro or whatever
<robru> rvr: oh you mean landing-45 instead of landing-045?
<robru> rvr: code looks fine to me, it gets the PPA name direct from the ticket. make sure you have the latest version of the script from ppa:phablet-team/tools
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1995 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1947 Proposed pocket (yakkety/libertine). Release pocket (vivid/libertine, xenial/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1956 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/libertine, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2000 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2000 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2000 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowski, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1785 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 REJECTED queue (yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Release pocket (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2000 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/messaging
<rvr> robru: Well
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowski, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1785 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell)
<rvr> robru: The silo I installed was silo 84, so...
<rvr> robru: 45 is wrong :P
<robru> rvr: ah, I see what happened. The new script takes the ticket number, not the PPA number. So really you installed ticket 84, which was PPA 45 if you look: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/84
<robru> rvr: the ticket number is the only thing you should care about. that the PPA number is different is a transient implementation detail. all new tickets will have matching ticket/ppa numbers
<rvr> robru: Ahhh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Failed to build (vivid/mediaplayer-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mediaplayer-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/mediaplayer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2000 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Failed to build (xenial/mediaplayer-app, yakkety/mediaplayer-app). Pending binary packages (vivid/mediaplayer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Preparing packages
<michi> robru: ticket 1991 has been in the “Running” state for autopkg testing for 14 hours now.
<michi> Anything to worry about? Or are the test machines just too busy?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Pending binary packages
<robru> michi: looking
<michi> Thanks!
<robru> michi: indeed I don't see 1991 at http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running
<michi> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1991#audit_log
<michi> Says "Running"
<robru> michi: so all that means is that bileto ran britney, and then saw 'test in progress' in the excuses, eg if you look at https://bileto.ubuntu.com/static/britney/1991/yakkety/excuses.html it claims there's a unity8 test in progress
<robru> michi: which is a link to http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running that lists other tickets but not 1991
<michi> Aha.
<michi> So, what’s not right here?
<robru> michi: not sure. Needs pitti to investigate for sure
<robru> maybe slangasek is able to dig into that and retry the tests or something ^^
<michi> OK, thanks. I’ll leave the silo alone then for the time being. I don’t want to wipe out any footprints that might be useful.
<robru> michi: why, do you want to rebuild it or something? don't let britney bugs slow down your momentum
<michi> Well, presumably, the silo won’t pass QA without having passed the autopkg tests.
<michi> I don’t need to add anything to the silo.
<michi> I just would like it to get into a state where it can pass QA.
<robru> michi: but I mean this is clearly a problem with britney failing to discover the results (whether pass or fail) of an autopkgtest, no point just letting it rot. QA can override britney and take it into their queue if you explain the situation
<michi> OK, thanks!
<robru> michi: you're welcome
<michi> Mirv: ping ^
<michi> silo 1991 should be good to go, except that Britney got stuck.
<slangasek> robru: hmm was there a --bileto-ticket option being added to run-autopkgtest?
<slangasek> (I don't have it on snakefruit, wondering if I need a bzr pull or if I need to go hunt down the ppa name)
<robru> slangasek: yeah the option is just --bileto
<slangasek> robru: ok not in the help output on this version, maybe I need to pull :)
<robru> slangasek: could be, pitti accepted my branch earlier for fixing up the tool to use the newest domain and look up PPAs from ticket numbers.
<slangasek> robru: ah it needs the update for the git repo change
<slangasek> er or no, it doesn't
<robru> slangasek: is it possible to determine what happened that britney lost the autopkgtest results and got stuck in 'running' state for 14 hours? I see this from time to time and I just don't even know where to begin troubleshooting it.
<robru> (assuming that you're just retrying it without even investigating)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Proposed pocket (yakkety/zeromq3). Release pocket (xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/zeromq3, xenial/zmqpp, yakkety/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/zmqpp)
<slangasek> robru: I think what happened to lose them was the weekend problem with the autopkgtest runners being killed by kernel
<robru> hmm
<slangasek> file a bug w/ pitti for this
<slangasek> robru: I don't see the --bileto option anywhere in git.  Do you have a link to the MP?
<slangasek> robru: and also a link to the ppa, so I can do both in parallel
<robru> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/ubuntu-archive-tools/bileto.ubuntu.com/+merge/306294 this should be all you need
<robru> slangasek: ppa is https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/1991/+packages but the above MP should be able to discover that from the ticket
<slangasek> robru: ah, that's run-autopkgtest-regressions; I'm after run-autopkgtest, which is in the britney2-ubuntu branch
<robru> slangasek: uh I never touched that
<slangasek> robru: right, so run-autopkgtest still needs to be handed a ppa name
<robru> slangasek: I don't even see that tool in britney2-ubuntu. also, where do you want that bug filed? britney?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Successfully built
<robru> slangasek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/britney/+bug/1627895
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1627895 in britney "Needs to detect when autopkgtests have failed to even run" [Undecided,New]
<slangasek> robru: ah, that one's an autopkgtest issue rather than britney, but that's fine pitti can move it around :)
<robru> ah
<slangasek> robru: britney2-ubuntu> run-autopkgtest shows in the top-level dir for me
<robru> slangasek: ah, I was looking at a local branch based on debian, that's why
<robru> I see it now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2001 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Proposed pocket (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/signon-plugin-oauth2). Release pocket (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2001 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2001 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2001 Pending binary packages (yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/mcloud, xenial/mcloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2001 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/mcloud, xenial/mcloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2001 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2001 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2001 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2001 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1946 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1991 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1991 Release pocket (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer). UNAPPROVED queue (yakkety/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1995 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowski, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1785 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1995 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/location-service, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/location-service, yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/location-service, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components)
<michi> Mirv: ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1996 Generating diffs
<michi> Thanks for signing off on the thumbnailer branch.
<michi> It’s now sitting there with the yakkety packages in the unapproved queue.
<michi> vivid and xenial are in the release pocket.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1997 Generating diffs
<Mirv> michi: right, needs #ubuntu-release action to approve them
<michi> Mirv: anyone I need to ask specifically?
<Mirv> michi: well at this hour and looking at the channel pitti might be willing..
<michi> Cool, I’ll try that.
<michi> If I don’t get a response, can you shepherd it through? It’s nearly EOD here.
<Mirv> sure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ssweeny tvoss vicamo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1922 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1991 Proposed pocket (yakkety/thumbnailer). Release pocket (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1996 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/location-service, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/location-service, yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1997 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowski, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1785 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1969 Diff missing (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer). Failed to build (yakkety/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2001 QA Signoff: Approved
<rvr> oSoMoN: ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- anpok, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2003 yakkety/mir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/0.24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2002 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowski, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1785 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ssweeny tvoss vicamo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1922 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- anpok, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2003 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2001 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2001 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 Release pocket (vivid/biometryd, xenial/biometryd). UNAPPROVED queue (yakkety/biometryd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2002 Failed to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2001 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ssweeny tvoss vicamo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1922 Release pocket (vivid/location-service, xenial/location-service). UNAPPROVED queue (yakkety/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2001 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv jhodapp ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1972 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv jhodapp ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1972 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu-media, yakkety/qtubuntu-media). Successfully built (vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, yakkety/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). Uploading build (vivid/qtubuntu-media)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2001 NEW queue (yakkety/mcloud). Release pocket (vivid/mcloud, xenial/mcloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2002 Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv jhodapp ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1972 Pending binary packages (vivid/qtubuntu-media, xenial/qtubuntu-media, yakkety/qtubuntu-media). Successfully built (vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, yakkety/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- anpok, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2003 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv jhodapp ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1972 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 Proposed pocket (yakkety/biometryd). Release pocket (vivid/biometryd, xenial/biometryd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ssweeny tvoss vicamo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1922 Proposed pocket (yakkety/location-service). Release pocket (vivid/location-service, xenial/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- anpok, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2003 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2002 Currently building (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<jhodapp> sil2100, anybody around who can publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921
<sil2100> jhodapp: hey!
<sil2100> Let me take a look
<jhodapp> hey there
<sil2100> jhodapp: on it, publishing :) No packaging changes so it should just go smoothly
<jhodapp> awesome thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub). Successfully built (yakkety/media-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2005 QA Signoff: Ready
<popey> jibel: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2005 fyi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Preparing packages
<jibel> popey, k, it should be on our board
<popey> ta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 Proposed pocket (yakkety/mediaplayer-app). Release pocket (vivid/media-hub, vivid/mediaplayer-app, xenial/media-hub, xenial/mediaplayer-app). UNAPPROVED queue (yakkety/media-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2004 Diff missing (xenial/bluez). Ready to build (vivid/bluez, yakkety/bluez)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub). UNAPPROVED queue (yakkety/media-hub)
<rvr> jgdx: ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2006 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2004 Generating diffs
<jgdx> rvr, pong
<rvr> jgdx: Hey
<jgdx> hey Victor
<rvr> jgdx: Stupid question. I'm trying to run http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16849244/
<rvr> jgdx: but this command shows nothing /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene ./test.qml --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/ubuntu-system-settings.desktop
<jgdx> rvr, hm, seems right! Let me try on a device
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2004 Preparing packages
<jgdx> i guess options should come before the file, but that's maybe not enforced
<jgdx> rvr, ^
<rvr> jgdx: Let me see
<rvr> jgdx: Oh, shit
<rvr> jgdx: ETOOMANYDEVICESONMYDESK
<jgdx> you ran it on the wrong device
<rvr> It was running, but on turbo X-D
<jgdx> lol
<jgdx>  <erno> hm. I've lost a machine.. literally _lost_. it responds to ping, it works completely, I just can't figure out where in my apartment it is.
<davmor2> rvr: do what I do turn all the others off then you don't grab the wrong one ;)
<rvr> davmor2: Yeah, the problem was that I had connected turbo via USB, but the screen was off
<rvr> I thought that the connected device was frieza
<ogra_> jgdx, mmake it generate beeps ;)
<davmor2> rvr: hahahaha
<jgdx> rvr, is that the test case I made?
<rvr> jgdx: Yes
<rvr> jgdx: I see indeterminate show progress animation, and determinate at 0, don't
<jgdx> ogra_, good tip–though it was erno from 1990 who needed it
<ogra_> haha
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2002 Currently building (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<jgdx> rvr, you're testing a silo addressing this? Mind pointing me to it? :)
<rvr> jgdx: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948
<rvr> jgdx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1587176
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Ubuntu for bug #1587176 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1587176). The error has been logged
<jhodapp> sil2100, seems there's an issue publishing (is the Yakkety archive still frozen?): https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921
<jgdx> rvr, sweet, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2006 Pending binary packages
<rvr> jgdx: Is this right? https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/53fc6641728df958a48bfbe1/57e57bb3d3a6f06680dfb583/f9860ac28bf244f24ac92c224cfc2eb2/screenshot20160927_141037475.png
<jgdx> rvr, if the indeterminate ones animate, yes! :)
<rvr> jgdx: Ok, thanks
<jgdx> (from my pov, at least)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/urfkill_suggests
<sil2100> jhodapp: yes, it's still frozen - the silo is published, now all in the hands of the release team
<jhodapp> sil2100, ok great, thanks
<rvr> bzoltan: ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/mediaplayer-app). Successfully built (vivid/mediaplayer-app, xenial/mediaplayer-app)
<rvr> zsombi: ping
<zsombi> rvr: pong, in a meeting
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2002 Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<rvr> zsombi: I am testing silo 1948
<rvr> zsombi: Disabled ListItem inside ListView takes focus but does not show focus ring https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1611327
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1611327 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Disabled ListItem inside ListView takes focus but does not show focus ring" [High,Fix committed]
<rvr> zsombi: UX Fix says "Bypass focus for a disabled item and show focus immediately for the next available enabled item"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2004 Ready to build (vivid/bluez, yakkety/bluez). Successfully built (xenial/bluez)
<zsombi> rvr: ok, ask Femma from design to fix that...
<rvr> zsombi: And that's not the implemented behaviour
<zsombi> rvr: the behavior implemented wasn't updated to the bug seems... and it should have been
<zsombi> rvr: the functionality we agreed and what was finally implemented should be like the cursor (highlight) should follow the navigation and only the enabled items should be highlighted
<rvr> zsombi: Well, the bug says "The focus will be on the disabled item, but not focus frame is visible This is confusing for the user since the focus seems to disappear"
<zsombi> rvr: yes, and? the focus and cursor are two different things
<rvr> zsombi: What did you change?
<rvr> zsombi: According to the bug report, it focused before, it didn't show any frame. Same as now.
<zsombi> rvr: I changed the focus frame not to be shown on disabled elements. These disabled elements will be highlighted, but you canot click on them or pressing space should not have any effect
<rvr> zsombi: What do you mean by "highlighted"?
<zsombi> rvr: it did show a frame, that was the point... ask t1mp if you don't believe me :) perhaps he can reformulate the bug :)
<zsombi> rvr: if you run UITK gallery on the desktop, you can see that the left fcolumn's list has a lightblue color when you select one of them
<zsombi> rvr: do you see that?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Preparing packages
<zsombi> rvr: please confirm me if you can see that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1991 Release pocket
<zsombi> t1mp: do we have any disabled list item somewhere in the UITK gallery so we can show what we fixed in the current landing?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2007 Preparing packages
<rvr> zsombi: This is what I get in rc-proposed 437 in krillin with no silo installed https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/53fc6641728df958a48bfbe1/57e57bb3d3a6f06680dfb583/eea08883b3b08728bd011c3c222fea70/screenshot20160927_143708842.png
<rvr> zsombi: Focus, no frame
<zsombi> rvr: good, can you navigat ewith up/down keys there?
<zsombi> rvr: 'caus ethe bug was talking about key navigation
<rvr> zsombi: Yes, I can navigate
<zsombi> rvr: the focus ring is only shown when you navigate with kbd
<zsombi> rvr: good then focus the list first
<rvr> zsombi: And no frame is shown, and the bug reports
<zsombi> rvr: no frame is shown where?
<rvr> on disabled
<zsombi> rvr: you have to focus the list first
<rvr> zsombi: I did
<zsombi> rvr: ok, the disdabled list elements were showing a focus frame before
<zsombi> rvr: I'd need t1mp to confirm but he is nowhere
<rvr> zsombi: What I understand from t1mp bug report is the same as I am seeing: "hen press the down-cursor-key twice to move the focus down inside the ListView. The focus will be on the disabled item, but not focus frame is visible This is confusing for the user since the focus seems to disappear"
<zsombi> rvr: do you see a blue highlight there?
<rvr> zsombi: No focus frame, so he suggested to move to the next selectable item
<rvr> zsombi: Nope
 * t1mp is here. Reading log now.
<zsombi> rvr: yes, but that wasn't possible to be done reliably, so we came up with a different solution
<zsombi> t1mp: from the screenshot above, what ListView are you using there? if it's not an UbuntuListView, this thing won't work
<zsombi> rvr: ^
<zsombi> rvr: as highlight is only shown for UbuntuListViews
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Preparing packages
<rvr> zsombi: I'm using the code shown in the bug report
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-system-settings/path-fixes
<zsombi> rvr: oh, then it's a clusterf*
<zsombi> rvr: the fix won't ever work with ListView...
<zsombi> rvr: we don't have automatic highligh for the ListView, as that is not doable from ListItem only from ListView :/
<t1mp> where does the screenshot come from? I don't see it in the bug report.
<zsombi> t1mp: dude... it's from a krillin with the test code from the bug :)
<rvr> t1mp: Trello card for the silo https://trello.com/c/55w0XPqx/3651-1948-ubuntu-1948-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-bzoltan
 * dobey wonders why the armhf autopkgtests are so slow
<zsombi> Elleo: so first thing is that the ListView must be replaced with UbuntuListView
<zsombi> Elleo: ^ not you, rvr :D
<t1mp> ok, right, when I reviewed the fix, and tested it with my branch that needs it, i used UbuntuListView instead of ListView.
<t1mp> then it works as specified by design
<zsombi> t1mp: we should have updated the test code AND the proposed UX solution :/
<zsombi> rvr: t1mp: we would have saved us few minutes from getting this thing approved :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2004 Preparing packages
<zsombi> rvr: so, previously the ListItem was focused, but - indeed - was not showing the frame...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2006 Successfully built
<t1mp> right, we don't have the proper solution in the bug description
<rvr> zsombi: Ok, with UbuntuListView I can see the blue background
<zsombi> rvr: huhh... that's what you should have seen it...
<t1mp> zsombi: do we have the proposed UX description somewhere?
<zsombi> rvr: the fun is, that visually there is not much difference from the fix
<zsombi> t1mp: I can add it, rvr is it accepted from your side if I fix the propsed solution, or we as Femma to do that?
<zsombi> rvr: so, as said, visual difference is almost 0, but functionally it differs a lot
<zsombi> rvr: as before the disabled item was focused, now it is not :)
<rvr> zsombi: Yeah, it makes a big difference with the blue background
<zsombi> rvr: sorry, I really thought it was updated as well :/
<rvr> zsombi: Let's get Femma's approval
<zsombi> rvr: I pinged her
<rvr> zsombi: I recorded a video https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/53fc6641728df958a48bfbe1/57e57bb3d3a6f06680dfb583/cda4b0930c50ebf2e88f0777efae25e8/video20160927_145332477.mp4
<t1mp> I cannot find the highlight described in the ListItem UX doc.
<t1mp> but the implementation is what we discussed with femma in some hangouts
<t1mp> rvr: cool. That's how it should be :)
<zsombi> rvr: yep
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 yakkety/address-book-app: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/address-book-app/startup_time. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2007 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1994 Pending binary packages (yakkety/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 Release pocket (vivid/media-hub, vivid/mediaplayer-app, xenial/media-hub, xenial/mediaplayer-app, yakkety/mediaplayer-app). UNAPPROVED queue (yakkety/media-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2004 Pending binary packages (vivid/bluez). Ready to build (yakkety/bluez). Successfully built (xenial/bluez)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Successfully built
<oSoMoN> rvr, hey, I just noticed your comment on https://trello.com/c/exRzoxUn/3647-1821-ubuntu-landing-084-webbrowser-app-qtubuntu-osomon , was that when testing on deskop unity7
<oSoMoN> ?
<rvr> oSoMoN: Frieza
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app). Pending binary packages (vivid/address-book-app, yakkety/address-book-app)
<oSoMoN> rvr, so that was unity8. There are known focus issues with multiple windows on unity8, see e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/+bug/1623861
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1623861 in Canonical System Image "Switching between two windows of the same app using quick swipe from right edge breaks focus" [High,In progress]
<oSoMoN> or that could also be https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1595942
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1595942 in Oxide "no caret on google search box (intermittent)" [Undecided,New]
<rvr> oSoMoN: It happens on text boxes
<rvr> oSoMoN: not only on google
<rvr> oSoMoN: and specially, when two windows are opened at the same time
<oSoMoN> rvr, right, the bug report mentions google but it should be reproducible with any text field, really
<rvr> oSoMoN: Also, this happens without that silo https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/53fc6641728df958a48bfbe1/57e57bb3d3a6f06680dfb583/3300172e47a7a544b2b098b7bb2ddad6/video20160927_123321705.mp4
<oSoMoN> rvr, how do you open a link in a new window without silo 084 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1994 Successfully built
<rvr> oSoMoN: Dragging
<oSoMoN> rvr, ah, right, that’s yet another issue, drag’n’drop in unity8 creates new top-level windows, it shouldn’t
<oSoMoN> rvr, that’s https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1604695
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1604695 in Canonical System Image "click and drag item on webpage results in new window on unity8-desktop session" [High,Confirmed]
<rvr> oSoMoN: Ah, known issue.
<oSoMoN> yes
<rvr> oSoMoN: So about the focus issues on the webbrowser. Are they solved by the unity8 proposed branch?
<oSoMoN> rvr, I don’t know
<rvr> oSoMoN: I would prefer to release both branches at the same  time and to address at least the main focus problems.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Pending binary packages
<rvr> zsombi: bzoltan: I am waiting for Femma's ok to approve the silo.
<zsombi> rvr: Femma is in a meeting, she'll be out soon
<oSoMoN> rvr, yes but I don’t know if the branch fixes the issue, it wasn’t even reviewed yet. and as I said in my comments on the card, the main focus (pun not intended) is unity7 for now, as we want to land it in yakkety
<oSoMoN> rvr, webbrowser-app is the first to experiment with multiple windows under unity8, there are (and will be) issues for sure, I don’t think it’s reasonable to wait for all of them to be fixed before landing anything
<rvr> oSoMoN: Not being able to type when using multiple windows is not a minor issue, IMHO
<rvr> oSoMoN: We are introducing problems and I have no confidence that they are being addressed soon.
<oSoMoN> rvr, it’s a major issue indeed, but releasing this change actually forces us to address the problem now, otherwise there’s no incentive
<oSoMoN> rvr, we’re not actually introducing new problems, we’re starting to use a broken feature
<oSoMoN> rvr, I can create a new silo with that qtubuntu branch to test it, but it will need to be reviewed anyway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2004 Diff missing (vivid/bluez). Ready to build (yakkety/bluez). Successfully built (xenial/bluez)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, yakkety/address-book-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2009 Pending binary packages
<oSoMoN> rvr, currently building in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2010/+packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Pending binary packages (vivid/qtmir, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir-gles)
<rvr> oSoMoN: Ack
<oSoMoN> rvr, I’ll test it as soon as it’s built, your feedback welcome too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2009 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2010 Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app). Pending binary packages (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2002 Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<zsombi> rvr: seems we won't get anything from Femma today :/
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2010/+build/10960607 be retried please?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: on it
<sil2100> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> cheers
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2002 Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<rvr> zsombi: :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1979 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1974 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2002 Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2011 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2012 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2011 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2012 Pending binary packages
<oSoMoN> vrruiz_, https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtubuntu/1623861.window-focus/+merge/306318 does make things much better indeed
<oSoMoN> vrruiz_, I don’t mind adding it to silo 084 and rebuilding, but we will need someone from the unity8 team to review and ack it
<vrruiz_> oSoMoN: Let's do that
<oSoMoN> kgunn, who could review https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtubuntu/1623861.window-focus/+merge/306318 ? I’d like to add it to silo 084 that contains multi-window support for webbrowser-app, this qtubuntu fix makes the UX so much better
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2011 Failed to build
<rvr> Hmm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2012 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2013 Pending binary packages
<rvr> oSoMoN: Delete key doesn't work on a text box on the second window
<rvr> oSoMoN: But it is a great improvement, at least the cursor is there
<oSoMoN> rvr, do you mean delete key with a physical keyboard? it’s working here with the OSK
<rvr> oSoMoN: Yup, bluetooth keyboard
<oSoMoN> ok, trying that now
<oSoMoN> rvr, you mean the backspace key, or the delete key?
<oSoMoN> both work fine for me here
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2013 Successfully built
<oSoMoN> kgunn, thanks
<dobey> trainguards: can someone remove unity-scope-click for vivid from silo 1995 please?
<robru> dobey: uh, why? that's the only package in there. if you abandon & rebuild you'll get a fresh PPA
<dobey> robru: i only want it removed for vivid; the yakkety/xenial are ok. we split unity-scope-click up to have a stable branch for vivid while we add features for snaps on yakkety/xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1995 QA Signoff: N/A
<dobey> and i just realized that silo was created as triple landing instead of double
<robru> dobey: oh, well then the old vivid package would be harmlessly ignored. during publication it will only copy the packages that are configured in the ticket
<dobey> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2004 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2004 Ready to build (yakkety/bluez). Successfully built (vivid/bluez, xenial/bluez)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2011 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2011 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2011 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2000 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2000 Proposed pocket (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Release pocket (xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- anpok, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2003 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir). Successfully built (vivid/mir, xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2014 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1997 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2015 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1997 Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Release pocket (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). UNAPPROVED queue (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2014 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2014 Pending binary packages (vivid/usensord, yakkety/usensord). Successfully built (xenial/usensord)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2014 Pending binary packages (vivid/usensord). Successfully built (xenial/usensord, yakkety/usensord)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2014 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx pete-woods morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1651 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1995 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1995 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2015 Currently building (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 QA Signoff: Ready
<bzoltan> rvr: could you catch Femma?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2010 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2010 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2001 Proposed pocket (yakkety/mcloud). Release pocket (vivid/mcloud, xenial/mcloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2002 Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2010 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 Proposed pocket (yakkety/media-hub). Release pocket (vivid/media-hub, vivid/mediaplayer-app, xenial/media-hub, xenial/mediaplayer-app, yakkety/mediaplayer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2002 Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2015 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2010 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1997 Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Release pocket (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Dependency wait (vivid/libaccounts-qt, xenial/libaccounts-qt, yakkety/libaccounts-qt). Pending binary packages (vivid/libaccounts-glib, xenial/libaccounts-glib, yakkety/libaccounts-glib)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Proposed pocket (yakkety/account-plugins). Release pocket (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/signon-plugin-oauth2, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2002 Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1947 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2011 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2012 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2010 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1955 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1956 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/libertine, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2011 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2012 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Dependency wait (vivid/libaccounts-qt, xenial/libaccounts-qt, yakkety/libaccounts-qt). Successfully built (vivid/libaccounts-glib, xenial/libaccounts-glib, yakkety/libaccounts-glib)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2001 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2001 yakkety/mcloud: Failed to push to lp:mcloud. Check bot team membership and branch ownership
<sil2100> Mirv, robru: ^ asked Gary to add the bot
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2015 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2001 Merging branches
<Mirv> sil2100: ok!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2013 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1998 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2010 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2006 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2013 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2010 Pending binary packages (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1998 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/media-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2006 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2010 Pending binary packages (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Pending binary packages (vivid/libaccounts-qt, xenial/libaccounts-qt, yakkety/libaccounts-qt). Successfully built (vivid/libaccounts-glib, xenial/libaccounts-glib, yakkety/libaccounts-glib)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mediaplayer-app). Successfully built (vivid/mediaplayer-app, xenial/mediaplayer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2011 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2010 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2013 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1998 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- anpok, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2003 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2006 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1964 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1964 Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1964 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1964 Publish failed: Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2015 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Pending binary packages
<oSoMoN> rvr, silo 2010 replaces silo 084 (the qtubuntu fix has been reviewed and approved). I’ll sign it off, but I wouldn’t mind if you could continue testing it before autopkgtests have run on it
<rvr> oSoMoN: I'll continue testing it when it comes to the queue.
<oSoMoN> well it will take a few hours to get there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1964 Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- anpok, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2003 Currently building (xenial/mir, yakkety/mir). Failed to build (vivid/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2013 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2015 Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1998 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2006 Release pocket
<anpok> trainguards: could someone please restart the vivid overlay build job for amd64 on landing ppa 2003: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2003/+packages
<Mirv> anpok: done
<anpok> thx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Pending binary packages (vivid/mediaplayer-app, xenial/mediaplayer-app). Successfully built (yakkety/mediaplayer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2017 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2015 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2017 Currently building (vivid/online-accounts-api). Failed to build (xenial/online-accounts-api, yakkety/online-accounts-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2018 Preparing packages
<zsombi> rvr: Femma is updating the bug :)
<rvr> zsombi: \o/
<zsombi> rvr: and she did :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1979 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2017 Failed to build (xenial/online-accounts-api, yakkety/online-accounts-api). Pending binary packages (vivid/online-accounts-api)
<rvr> zsombi: Approving the silo
<zsombi> rvr: yohooooooooo!!!!!!
<zsombi> rvr: thx dude :)
<rvr> zsombi: Done!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2002 Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- anpok, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2003 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Publishing packages
<sil2100> Oh, Mirv published the UITK silo first
<sil2100> I'm too slow
<Mirv> :)
<sil2100> jibel, rvr, davmor2: hey! So https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 was stuck in autopkgtests 'Running' state, even though the excuses page showed that all finished and were successful
<sil2100> jibel, rvr, davmor2: so I now wanted to override it but I couldn't, and it's re running the tests
<rvr> sil2100: Ack
<sil2100> jibel, rvr, davmor2: could you maybe take it into the QA queue now, or would you like the tests to be re-run again? It's not like it's urgent, but it would be nice to have as we have failing i386 builds since ages ;)
<sil2100> Image builds that is
<rvr> The trello bot is better than me creating cards :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2020 Preparing packages
<sil2100> rvr: there's also ubuntu-settings-components inside too! Thanks!
<sil2100> ;)
<rvr> sil2100: :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2018 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1979 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1925 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<rvr> kenvandine: charles: Silo 1966 approved
<kenvandine> thx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2017 Failed to build (xenial/online-accounts-api, yakkety/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1979 Proposed pocket (yakkety/gallery-app). Release pocket (vivid/gallery-app, xenial/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2020 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2002 Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- anpok, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2003 Pending binary packages (vivid/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, yakkety/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1875 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Dependency wait (vivid/ubuntu-push). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-push, yakkety/ubuntu-push)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). UNAPPROVED queue (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1875 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2020 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Dependency wait (vivid/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, vivid/ubuntu-push). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-push, yakkety/ubuntu-push). Pending binary packages (vivid/golang-github-pborman-uuid). Ready to build (xenial/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, xenial/golang-github-pborman-uuid, yakkety/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, yakkety/golang-github-pborman-uuid)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- anpok, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2003 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 yakkety/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/qtmir/fix-1487366
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Dependency wait (vivid/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, vivid/ubuntu-push). Diff missing (vivid/golang-github-pborman-uuid). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-push, yakkety/ubuntu-push). Ready to build (xenial/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, xenial/golang-github-pborman-uuid, yakkety/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, yakkety/golang-github-pborman-uuid)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 yakkety/qtubuntu: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtubuntu/rasterGLSurface
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1875 Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtorganizer5-eds). Successfully built (vivid/qtorganizer5-eds, xenial/qtorganizer5-eds)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Dependency wait (vivid/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, vivid/ubuntu-push). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-push, yakkety/ubuntu-push). Ready to build (xenial/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, xenial/golang-github-pborman-uuid, yakkety/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, yakkety/golang-github-pborman-uuid). Successfully built (vivid/golang-github-pborman-uuid)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1875 Successfully built
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: For help with bileto, highlight "trainguards". For QA, "ubuntu-qa" | JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Bileto: https://bileto.ubuntu.com | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1979 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 yakkety/qtubuntu: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtubuntu/rasterGLSurface
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2005 QA Signoff: Approved
<rvr> popey: Silo 2005 approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2023 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2023 /: Failed to upload diffs. Please try regenerating diffs
<robru> sbalda: hi, did you submit a new MP last night? I didn't see it
<sbalda> robru, I did. I've added you to the review. let me get the link
<sbalda> robru, https://code.launchpad.net/~sbaldassin/bileto/+git/bileto/+merge/307015
<robru> sbalda: great, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/unity8, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2023 Pending binary packages
<popey> rvr: thank you!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Pending binary packages (yakkety/lightdm). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Dependency wait (vivid/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, vivid/ubuntu-push). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-push, yakkety/ubuntu-push). Ready to build (vivid/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, xenial/golang-github-pborman-uuid, yakkety/golang-any-shared-dev, yakkety/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, yakkety/golang-github-pborman-uuid). Successful
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2023 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Pending binary packages (yakkety/lightdm). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ssweeny tvoss vicamo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1922 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
<dobey> hmm, is the status/britney script stuff confused?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2023 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2024 Pending binary packages
<mterry> robru: I'm using bileto command line and it seemingly wgets something (which ppa name?) but then just sits there.  Is there a known issue or a way to debug what's going on?
<robru> mterry: you could look at the source then run the commands one by one, it's a pretty simple script
<robru> mterry: the current version takes a ticket number and queries for the PPA name, because there's no other way to know whether it's landing-NNN, landing-NNNN, or just NNNN.
<robru> mterry: once the last landing-* PPAs disappear I can switch it back to just using the PPA name
<robru> dobey: what are you seeing?
<mterry> I'm part of the problem.  I'm holding on to one landing-* PPA
<robru> mterry: if you wanted to be super cool you can abandon and rebuild the same ticket to get a shiny new PPA ;-D
<dobey> robru: it was just extremely slow i guess
<mterry> robru: if I'm the last one, I'd gladly do so.  But if it's not going to help, I don't want to bother  :)
<robru> mterry: no snowflake ever blames itself for the avalanche...  :-P
<robru> dobey: looks like the same delay that I programmed in just for you because you complained about the race condition where it would run too soon and report wrong info
<mterry> robru: ok my problem with bileto was just it waiting for adb and my device not responding to adb
<mterry> thx
<robru> mterry: ok no worries
<dobey> robru: well i guess "regenerate diffs" should probably update the status when it finishes, instead of having to wait 30+ minutes for the status job to run again, since it doesn't exactly take a long time for that to do its thing
<robru> dobey: Hmmm
<robru> dobey: we could try that out I suppose
<dobey> robru: i think part of my current frustration is related to that, as for some reason when i did build it "Failed to upload diffs." and i had to regenerate them (and launchpad has been especially slow at publishing binaries as of late)
<robru> dobey: yeah the lp people are aware of the publishing issue. it is pretty crazy
<robru> dobey: the other day I had a ticket that literally took 3 hours for the binaries to publish
<dobey> yeah i know, i complained in #launchpad before about that :)
<dobey> the autopkgtests situation isn't too great right now either.
<dobey> the arm/ppc queues seem to take forever to get through
<robru> dobey: that's a combination of issues. first, the autopkgtest runners seem to be at or over capacity. second, britney in bileto is also really slow so there's a long delay in the polling of the results. I am working towards  parallelizing britney runs but it's slow going, there's lots of inertia against that
<dobey> robru: yeah. tbh, an hour delay in bileto i can live with for the most part. it's the crazy amount of time it takes for the tests to actually get run that is annoying me mostly :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2024 Successfully built
<robru> dobey: true, but bileto-britney isn't scaling well.  every new ticket queued for qa adds a good 10 minutes to that delay. need to parallelize it before the delay bloats to 5 hours...
<dobey> oh wow, yeah, that's not good
<dobey> of course, if you are having to grab tarballs and extract files to parse, that's also pretty horrible
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
<robru> dobey: yeah, it's that britney itself takes 2-3 minutes per run and uses so much ram that you literally can't run two at a time. I need to convert it into a microservice and have multiple different machines each running their own in series...
<robru> dobey: so a triple ticket, 3 minutes * (yakkety, xenial, vivid)
<dobey> ick
<dobey> autopkgtest.u.c totally needs a rest api
<robru> that'd be cool
<dobey> i guess Mirv is to blame for a lot of the current slowdown though. new qt in yakkety and a silo with qt in it with some qdbus patches
<robru> could be.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2015 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2015 Currently building (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2015 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session). Pending binary packages (yakkety/lightdm). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/unity8, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/messaging-app). Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/unity8, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/history-service). Successfully built (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service)
<dobey> robru: err, "?format=plain#list of past excuses" <- what? :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Failed to build
<robru> dobey: the URL shortener eats that URL pretty hard, I threw in the anchor to clarify what it's for
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/history-service, xenial/history-service, yakkety/history-service). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Pending binary packages (yakkety/lightdm). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-network). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Pending binary packages (yakkety/lightdm). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/history-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 yakkety/telepathy-ofono: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-064/+files/telepathy-ofono_0.2+16.10.20160916-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/history-service, xenial/history-service). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network). Pending binary packages (yakkety/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8-desktop-session). Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8-desktop-session). Pending binary packages (yakkety/lightdm). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1962 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
<justinmcp_> trainguards: choo choo
<robru> justinmcp_: woo woo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/messaging-app)
<justinmcp_> robru: hey :), could I get a default Oxide source package copied into 1823 please?
<robru> justinmcp_: what do you mean default?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network). Successfully built (yakkety/indicator-network)
<justinmcp_> if only I had the answer, I assume its this, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/oxide-qt
<justinmcp_> but it could be the wily one
<justinmcp_> but I also mean, one that is currently shipping - ie not any modifications by myself
<robru> justinmcp_: so, you're wanting the same version that customers have in your PPA? why, what problem are you trying to solve?
<justinmcp_> at some point a BIC was merged in, due to circumstance, the silo was created before that, but not ready to be checked until after
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1971 Dependency wait (vivid/signon-apparmor-extension). Failed to build (xenial/signon-apparmor-extension, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/signon-apparmor-extension). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
<justinmcp_> now I need an Oxide in there so that it can be built with the new MH interface
<robru> justinmcp_: BIC? so your PPA has an old version of oxide in it?
<justinmcp_> but is otherwise unchanged
<justinmcp_> there is no oxide added to the ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp, yakkety/signon-plugin-oauth2, yakkety/storage-framework). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1992 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, xenial/account-plugins)
<robru> justinmcp_: it's not clear to me what's going on here. If your build depends on the version of oxide that is shipped to customers, it should be getting that from the overlay PPA. I don't see what it would accomplish to also copy it into your PPA.
<justinmcp_> Oxide depends on MH, not the otherway
<justinmcp_> for that ticket to be accepted, tests need to be run with Oxide - but because of the binary break it wont work
<justinmcp_> without a recompile
<robru> ooooooooh
<robru> ok
<robru> now I'm starting to get it
<robru> justinmcp_: specifically for vivid? or for all three?
<justinmcp_> I dont know, its probably all three
<robru> justinmcp_: ok gimme a sec to copy that in
<robru> justinmcp_: well, wait, that ticket needs a rebuild. will oxide need to be rebuilt a second time after you rebuild or is the one rebuild good enough?
<robru> (eg you're changing ABI but the ABI will be stable for the rest of the ticket lifetime?)
<justinmcp_> Im not changing abi.. (lets be clear!!) but yes
<robru> justinmcp_: I'm a python programmer I don't understand all this recompile nonsense :-P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/online-accounts-api)
<justinmcp_> otherthan that - it depends how the build machinery works if its sensible - and I assume it is, one build should be fine
<robru> justinmcp_: ok one sec, I'll copy it over then
<justinmcp_> BC, a poorly understood nightmare :)
<robru> justinmcp_: is your ticket ready to build? please abandon & rebuild it to get a shiny new PPA ;-)
<robru> justinmcp_: (may take me a while here since I need to dget, poke changelog, and dput three copies of oxide, oh god...)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/messaging-app)
<justinmcp_> robru: ok, will abandon and recreate
<robru> justinmcp_: thanks ;-)
<justinmcp_> robru: wont let me
<justinmcp_> somedays, I think I should of been a farmer
<robru> justinmcp_: what? what error are you seeing?
<justinmcp_> Internal Server Error
<justinmcp_> The server encountered an internal error and was unable to complete your request. Either the server is overloaded or there is an error in the application.
<robru> oh god what
<robru> justinmcp_: ok, wow, you think you test things in staging...
<robru> justinmcp_: just pushed a fix, that should resolve itself in 5 minutes.
<justinmcp_> robru: NP, I'll try in a few
<justinmcp_> btw, from end user perspective, system is nice, dont fret!
<robru> justinmcp_: haha thanks
<robru> justinmcp_: ok I just did the abandon just to make sure it's all working now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Abandoning ticket
<justinmcp_> robru: ok, made a new one and kicked off the build - 2025
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2025 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1968 Abandoning ticket
<robru> justinmcp_: no, it wasn't necessary to make a new ticket, sorry that wasn't clear
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service)
<robru> justinmcp_: I started rebuilding the existing ticket already: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823
<justinmcp_> robru: ah
<robru> justinmcp_: I guess you can decide which of those two tickets to abandon ;-)
<justinmcp_> choice is good :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2025 Abandoning ticket
<robru> justinmcp_: ok so I got vivid and xenial versions of oxide but yakkety has 1.17 instead of 1.16, is that a problem?
<justinmcp_> robru: it should be ok
<robru> justinmcp_: ok, will upload soon, just finishing the download
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
<robru> oh god 3 oxides why
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Successfully built
<robru> justinmcp_: I swear I didn't forget about you, oxide is just destroying my computer right now
<justinmcp_> robru: it does that
<robru> justinmcp_: xenial uploaded, working on vivid now
<justinmcp_> my laptop used to take 30mins just to link..
<robru> justinmcp_: link?! I'm just building the source package! it's literally just a tarball!
<justinmcp_> :) there's a lot of code
<robru> justinmcp_: distressingly, I'm not seeing my upload in the PPA, or a rejection message...
<robru> justinmcp_: ok, well, I've now uploaded all three. still don't see any in the PPA
<robru> justinmcp_: keep an eye on it I guess. I'm officially EOD but I can upload again if something went wrong.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (xenial/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/messaging-app). Uploading build (yakkety/telephony
<justinmcp_> robru: ive noticed before that it can sometimes take a while
<justinmcp_> robru: we can catch up tomorrow
<robru> justinmcp_: I'm literally just sitting on the couch surfing my phone, no trouble to poke dput if necessary 👍
<justinmcp_> robru: ok, thanks for helping
<robru> justinmcp_: yakkety just showed up, oddly newest first. You're welcome!
<robru> Still no sign of those other two...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/messaging-app)
<robru> justinmcp_: I'm amazed that I haven't gotten a rejection email yet
<robru> cjwatson: can you check what happened to my uploads? Only 1 of 3 showed up in 1823, no rejection email
<justinmcp_> robru: a lot to process?
<robru> justinmcp_: it's highly suspect that the only one that showed up was the last one I uploaded. I would expect them to be processed in upload order
<robru> justinmcp_: also it's been an hour, way longer than yakkety took
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libqofono, xenial/mediaplayer-app, xenial/sync-monitor,
<Mirv> yes I cause all the autopkgtest slowdowns and even more today :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/lintian-multi-arch-1612299
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Pending binary packages (vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api, xenial/online-accounts-api)
<Mirv> well not all, there's a lot of new KDE content too which cause eg everything currently
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api, xenial/online-accounts-api, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Preparing packages
<dbarth> Mirv: hey, we're again figthing with the media-hub binary compatibility problem
<dbarth> apparently it's known that when such a thing happens qtubuntu needs a rebuild
<dbarth> but so does oxide as well
<dbarth> is there a way to like "gate" or block the ci-train on such events, until a new rebuild of oxide is made?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components). Uploading build (vivid/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-app, yakkety/address-book-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
<Mirv> dbarth: someone who understands what's going should first describe how does that binar compatibility happen...
<Mirv> dbarth: I only know that if some QPA interface in Qt itself changes, it needs rebuilds of those QPAs (like appmenu-qt5 or qtubuntu), but not what could happen in our own stack that makes stuff needing a rebuild elsewhere in our stack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Pending binary packages (vivid/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-app, yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1565 QA Signoff: N/A
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1564 QA Signoff: N/A
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1348 QA Signoff: N/A
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1576 QA Signoff: N/A
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Release pocket (vivid/mediaplayer-app, xenial/mediaplayer-app). Successfully built (yakkety/mediaplayer-app)
<cjwatson> robru: I see rejections in 1823, for both vivid and xenial: "Unable to find oxide-qt_1.16.8.orig.tar.xz in upload or distribution."
<cjwatson> robru: (incidentally, I don't suppose the new-style PPAs could be given some kind of prefix?  would make it easier to search for them in logs - the current scheme matches random git commit IDs and that kind of thing
<cjwatson> )
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2015 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Preparing packages
 * sil2100 liked the landing-xxxx theme
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Ready to build (vivid/oxide-qt, xenial/oxide-qt). Successfully built (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub, yakkety/media-hub). Uploading build (yakkety/oxide-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1992 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1971 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1962 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1992 Currently building (xenial/account-plugins, yakkety/account-plugins). Failed to build (vivid/account-plugins)
<willcooke> sil2100, howdy!  We'd like to get ubuntu-terminal-app added to the Xenial overlay - it's landed in Main in Y now, so we need to keep the overlay in sync.  Is that something you can help us get added to the overlay?  (cc popey)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2015 Generating diffs
<Mirv> note that Pat reported he got bug #1628781 with terminal-app
<ubot5> bug 1628781 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Incorrect package rename handling causes file overwrite errors on upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1628781
<Mirv> so I guess that affects people who have installed it from somewhere else earlier
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Pending binary packages (vivid/libaccounts-qt, xenial/libaccounts-qt, yakkety/libaccounts-qt). Successfully built (vivid/libaccounts-glib, xenial/libaccounts-glib, yakkety/libaccounts-glib)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2023 QA Signoff: Approved
<willcooke> popey, see comment from M_irv ^ I'll ask TheMuso to take a look
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2015 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1992 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Diff missing (yakkety/oxide-qt). Ready to build (vivid/oxide-qt, xenial/oxide-qt). Successfully built (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub, yakkety/media-hub)
<popey> ooh
<popey> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1971 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Dependency wait (vivid/signon-apparmor-extension). Failed to build (xenial/signon-apparmor-extension, yakkety/signon-apparmor-extension)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2015 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Pending binary packages (vivid/online-accounts-api, xenial/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Pending binary packages (yakkety/oxide-qt). Ready to build (vivid/oxide-qt, xenial/oxide-qt). Successfully built (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub, yakkety/media-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2027 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1971 Dependency wait (vivid/signon-apparmor-extension). Failed to build (xenial/signon-apparmor-extension, yakkety/signon-apparmor-extension). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1992 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2026 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2019 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2026 yakkety/qtubuntu: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtubuntu/menuTheme
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1962 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Diff missing (yakkety/oxide-qt). Ready to build (vivid/oxide-qt, xenial/oxide-qt). Successfully built (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub, yakkety/media-hub)
<rvr> sil2100: 1895 approved
<sil2100> rvr: wooo! Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2026 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 yakkety/qtubuntu: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtubuntu/rasterGLSurface
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1971 Dependency wait (vivid/signon-apparmor-extension). Failed to build (xenial/signon-apparmor-extension, yakkety/signon-apparmor-extension). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2015 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Proposed pocket (yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components). Release pocket (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1971 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1962 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1992 Successfully built
<mardy> sil2100: hi! Is this silo going to land, or do I need to do something about it? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1848
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
<sil2100> mardy: hey! I think it's being avoided since there are binary packages removed, I guess I'll try to publish it soonish
<sil2100> Just need to make sure the archive admins are aware
<mardy> ok, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Pending binary packages (vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Dependency wait (vivid/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, vivid/ubuntu-push). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-push). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-push). Ready to build (vivid/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, xenial/golang-github-pborman-uuid, yakkety/golang-any-shared-dev, yakkety/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, yakkety/gola
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1971 Dependency wait (vivid/signon-apparmor-extension). Pending binary packages (xenial/signon-apparmor-extension). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Uploading build (yakkety/signon-apparmor-extension)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2019 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Dependency wait (vivid/ubuntu-push). Failed to build (vivid/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, xenial/ubuntu-push). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-push). Ready to build (vivid/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, xenial/golang-github-pborman-uuid, yakkety/golang-any-shared-dev, yakkety/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, yakkety/gola
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1971 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1971 Currently building (yakkety/signon-apparmor-extension). Failed to build (vivid/signon-apparmor-extension). Pending binary packages (xenial/signon-apparmor-extension). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Failed to build (vivid/online-accounts-api). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Preparing packages
<jgdx> where does one discuss MIRs and such?
<popey> jgdx: #ubuntu-devel ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1971 Failed to build (vivid/signon-apparmor-extension). Pending binary packages (xenial/signon-apparmor-extension, yakkety/signon-apparmor-extension). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
<jgdx> popey, thx
<jgdx> trainguards: I can't reproduce [1] on a local yakkety chroot, any ideas? [1] https://launchpadlibrarian.net/287249787/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.ubuntu-push_0.68+16.10.20160929-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<jgdx> The use of => implies three things, and all of it holds for ubuntu-push's usage AFAICS
<jgdx> it also seems that this built for yakkety about a month ago: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2019 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<jgdx> Mirv, do you know of any debs using the => directive? That's dh-exec-install renaming+install
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Dependency wait (vivid/ubuntu-push). Failed to build (vivid/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, yakkety/ubuntu-push). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-push). Ready to build (vivid/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, xenial/golang-github-pborman-uuid, yakkety/golang-any-shared-dev, yakkety/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, yakkety/golang-github
<cjwatson> jgdx: which source format are you using?
<cjwatson> jgdx: (debian/source/format)
<jgdx> cjwatson, 1.0
<cjwatson> jgdx: 1.0 doesn't preserve executable bits in the packaging delta
<jgdx> oh that explains that
<cjwatson> jgdx: you must either use 3.0 (quilt) (which may imply other changes), or manually chmod +x the install file before dh_install runs
<jgdx> right, thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> jgdx: (though to answer your question literally, e.g. openssh uses =>)
<jgdx> cjwatson, great, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Preparing packages
<Mirv> jgdx: hmm, no not that I remember
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components). Release pocket (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/address-book-app)
<jgdx> Mirv, np, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Dependency wait (vivid/ubuntu-push). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-push). Pending binary packages (vivid/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, xenial/ubuntu-push). Ready to build (vivid/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, xenial/golang-github-pborman-uuid, yakkety/golang-any-shared-dev, yakkety/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, yakkety/golang-github
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2027 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1971 Preparing packages
<mardy> Mirv: hi! Have you seen this failure before? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/287247345/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-ppc64el.online-accounts-api_0.1+15.04.20160929.3-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2027 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2027 Pending binary packages
<Mirv> mardy: well it's ICE, and it says it's not reproducible, so should go away with a rebuild
<Mirv> and if not, file a bug against gcc-6
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Failed to build (vivid/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
<cjwatson> mardy,Mirv: and it's ppc64el, so almost certainly due to the known but rare guest memory corruption
<cjwatson> standard symptom, just mash retry
<cjwatson> (NOT rebuild in bileto
<cjwatson> )
<cjwatson> mardy: I just hit retry for you
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2019 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-push). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-push). Ready to build (vivid/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, xenial/golang-github-pborman-uuid, yakkety/golang-any-shared-dev, yakkety/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, yakkety/golang-github-pborman-uuid). Successfully built (vivid/golang-github-mattn
<mardy> cjwatson, Mirv: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1971 Pending binary packages (vivid/signon-apparmor-extension, xenial/signon-apparmor-extension, yakkety/signon-apparmor-extension). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
<jgdx> trainguards: hey, in silo 2021, I'm getting a missing dep for yakkety/s390x: liburl-dispatcher1-dev. According to [1] it does not exist. Is that known? [1] http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/liburl-dispatcher1-dev
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2027 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1971 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Preparing packages
<sil2100> jgdx: hey! Let me take a look at that
<jgdx> sil2100, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Pending binary packages (vivid/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-push, yakkety/ubuntu-push). Ready to build (vivid/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, xenial/golang-github-pborman-uuid, yakkety/golang-any-shared-dev, yakkety/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, yakkety/golang-github-pborman-uuid). Successfully built (vivid/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1971 Pending binary packages (yakkety/signon-apparmor-extension). Successfully built (vivid/signon-apparmor-extension, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/signon-apparmor-extension, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-push). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-push). Ready to build (vivid/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, xenial/golang-github-pborman-uuid, yakkety/golang-any-shared-dev, yakkety/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, yakkety/golang-github-pborman-uuid). Successfully built (viv
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2023 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/messaging-app)
<sil2100> jgdx: hey, yeah, sorry it took so long but I got preempted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1971 Successfully built
<sil2100> jgdx: so it seems it's a known thing, there are no s390x binaries for url-dispatcher at all because it depends on upstart
<jgdx> sil2100, okay, so we're ignoring that failure?
<sil2100> jgdx: so the best way to temporarily deal with this is adding an upstart build-dependency to that package
<sil2100> To ubuntu-push that is
<jgdx> sil2100, what are the consequences of that change? We're trying to MIR this—does it affect that?
<sil2100> upstart is in main, and I guess many packages are like that right now
<jgdx> sil2100, so http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23251174/ is fine? :)
<sil2100> Let me give a quick look if the other MIRed packages stayed with this
<sil2100> jgdx: yes, basically ;)
<jgdx> goodie
<sil2100> jgdx: ok, so u-s-s for instance still uses this 'hack', and I guess it's close to being included in main
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
<jgdx> sil2100, okay dokay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-push). Ready to build (vivid/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, xenial/golang-github-pborman-uuid, yakkety/golang-any-shared-dev, yakkety/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, yakkety/golang-github-pborman-uuid). Successfully built (vivid/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, vivid/golang-github-pborman-uu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2023 Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). UNAPPROVED queue (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch)
<jgdx> sil2100, upstart is now listed as dep wait: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2021/+build/10968617
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Release pocket
<sil2100> jgdx: excellent
<jgdx> sil2100, doesn't make sense though, you're right that USS has the upstart hack, and that built fine
<jgdx> (yesterday)
<sil2100> jgdx: well, this kind of depwait is good, so just proceed normally
<jgdx> sil2100, no, it failed, but was ignored
<jgdx> okay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-push). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-push). Ready to build (vivid/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, xenial/golang-github-pborman-uuid, yakkety/golang-any-shared-dev, yakkety/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, yakkety/golang-github-pborman-uuid). Successfully built (vivid/golang-github-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 yakkety/unity8: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~bhdouglass/unity8/disable-launcher. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-push). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-push, yakkety/ubuntu-push). Ready to build (vivid/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, xenial/golang-github-pborman-uuid, yakkety/golang-any-shared-dev, yakkety/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, yakkety/golang-github-pborman-uuid). Successfully built (vivid/golang-github-mattn
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Pending binary packages (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully b
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-push, yakkety/ubuntu-push). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-push). Ready to build (vivid/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, xenial/golang-github-pborman-uuid, yakkety/golang-any-shared-dev, yakkety/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, yakkety/golang-github-pborman-uuid). Successfully built (vivid/golang-github-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Pending binary packages (vivid/online-accounts-api, xenial/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2000 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-push). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-push). Ready to build (vivid/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, xenial/golang-github-pborman-uuid, yakkety/golang-any-shared-dev, yakkety/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, yakkety/golang-github-pborman-uuid). Successfully built (vivid/golang-github-mattn
<robru> cjwatson: surely you can grep for /1823?
<cjwatson> robru: isn't always preceded by /, it depends on the context.  it's not an insuperable obstacle, just annoying
<robru> cjwatson: I removed the "landing-" prefix specifically to make the PPA names shorter and easier to type, sigh
<cjwatson> doh
<cjwatson> I guess if I'm the only one annoyed by it then leave it ...
<robru> sil2100: did you see this failure? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/1999/publish/1/info/ please try publishing again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1995 Failed to build (xenial/unity-scope-click). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click)
<sil2100> robru: oh, missed that, thanks - re running
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Pending binary packages (yakkety/lightdm). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/uni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-push, yakkety/ubuntu-push). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-push). Ready to build (vivid/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, xenial/golang-github-pborman-uuid, yakkety/golang-any-shared-dev, yakkety/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, yakkety/golang-github-pborman-uuid). Successfully built (vivid/golang-github-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/messaging-app). Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Proposed pocket (yakkety/mediaplayer-app). Release pocket (vivid/mediaplayer-app, xenial/mediaplayer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-push, yakkety/ubuntu-push). Ready to build (vivid/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, xenial/golang-github-pborman-uuid, yakkety/golang-any-shared-dev, yakkety/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, yakkety/golang-github-pborman-uuid). Successfully built (vivid/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, vivid/golang-github-pborman
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Pending binary packages (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Currently building (xenial/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-network). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Pending binary packages (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2028 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2028 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2023 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1956 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/libertine, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1999 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2028 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1995 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1995 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru sbalda, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2029 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru sbalda, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2029 Preparing packages
<dobey> robru: so bileto does landings for things in git on lp now right?
<robru> dobey: it sure does!
<dobey> robru: if something is currently in bzr and configured to land via train, is there a list somewhere of specific things that need to be done to migrate to git, given the differences between it and bzr?
<robru> dobey: well there's nothing specific that bileto cares about. the LP interface for declaring git the default is a bit unintuitive but it works.
<robru> dobey: https://design.canonical.com/2015/01/converting-projects-between-git-and-bazaar/ for the repo conversion
<dobey> robru: ok, thought it might care about release tags or something
<robru> dobey: there was a time when bileto would scan back to the latest tag in order to generate the changelog but it doesn't do that anymore, it just looks at the commits unique to the input branch now
<dobey> robru: ok cool. thanks
<robru> dobey: you're welcome!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru sbalda, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2029 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru sbalda, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2029 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru sbalda, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2029 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru sbalda, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2029 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru sbalda, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2029 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2030 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru sbalda, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2029 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru sbalda, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2029 xenial/bileto: Failed to push refs/heads/bileto-ubuntu-xenial-2029 to lp:bileto:refs/heads/master. Check bot team membership and branch ownership
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru sbalda, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2029 Merging branches
<robru> really gotta make it check those permissions at build time...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru sbalda, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2029 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2030 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1997 Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Release pocket (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-push, yakkety/ubuntu-push). Ready to build (vivid/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, xenial/golang-github-pborman-uuid, yakkety/golang-any-shared-dev, yakkety/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, yakkety/golang-github-pborman-uuid). Successfully built (vivid/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1995 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2030 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Pending binary packages (yakkety/ubuntu-push). Ready to build (vivid/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, xenial/golang-github-pborman-uuid, yakkety/golang-any-shared-dev, yakkety/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, yakkety/golang-github-pborman-uuid). Successfully built (vivid/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, vivid/golang-github-pborman-uuid, vivid
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2030 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1995 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 Ready to build (vivid/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-any-shared-dev, xenial/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, xenial/golang-github-pborman-uuid, yakkety/golang-any-shared-dev, yakkety/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, yakkety/golang-github-pborman-uuid). Successfully built (vivid/golang-github-mattn-go-sqlite3, vivid/golang-github-pborman-uuid, vivid/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-push, yakkety/ubunt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1995 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru sbalda, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2029 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru sbalda, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2029 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru sbalda, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2029 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1962 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Pending binary packages (vivid/online-accounts-api, xenial/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
<mardy> Mirv: hi! Can you help me understand this dependency wait? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817
<mardy> Mirv: I added a build-dep to upstart just in order to get rid of that, but for some reason it's not working
<Mirv> mardy: it's correct, but the current binaries of online-accounts-api in yakkety should then be removed by an archive admin now that they're not build anymore
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
<mardy> Mirv: ah, ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1848 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2011 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2028 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1848 Release pocket (vivid/signon, xenial/signon). UNAPPROVED queue (yakkety/signon)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2028 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2026 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2026 Currently building (yakkety/qtubuntu). Failed to build (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Pending binary packages (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qmenumodel, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 yakkety/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/unity8/remove-UbuntuShapeForItem
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2026 Failed to build (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Pending binary packages (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qmenumodel, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 yakkety/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/unity8/remove-UbuntuShapeForItem
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2026 Failed to build (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qmenumodel, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
<jgdx> sil2100, hey, I wonder if you could ack https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-push/fix-1628327/+merge/307159 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2026 Failed to build (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qmenumodel, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1848 Proposed pocket (yakkety/signon). Release pocket (vivid/signon, xenial/signon)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2028 Proposed pocket
<sil2100> jgdx: let me take a look
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2028 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2032 Preparing packages
<sil2100> jgdx: do you need that top approved?
<sil2100> I could do that, but I dont know golang that much
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2032 Currently building (vivid/qtmir, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (vivid/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2033 Preparing packages
<jgdx> sil2100, thanks, I will have a goer do a quick review of the go bits as you point out.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2032 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2032 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2033 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2032 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Currently building (xenial/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-network). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2021 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan-griffiths, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2034 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2032 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2033 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network). Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2033 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan-griffiths, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2034 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan-griffiths, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2034 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan-griffiths, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2034 Publish failed: Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan-griffiths, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2034 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan-griffiths, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2034 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan-griffiths, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2034 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan-griffiths, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2034 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan-griffiths, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2034 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
<dobey> Mirv: hey. any ideas about the autopkgtests failures in 1960?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan-griffiths, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2034 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Pending binary packages
<rvr> mardy: ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Currently building (xenial/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-network). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Preparing packages
<rvr> jgdx: The merge proposal needs review https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-push/fix-1628327/+merge/307159
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Pending binary packages (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir). Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-notifications, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-notifications, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, 
<jgdx> rvr, I know, thought it would be in place hours ago.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-network). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-network)
<ahayzen> Mirv, o/ I'm trying to update the test plan and download urls for the silo you created for me, but I get "You are not authorized to access this page. Are you logged in? Are you a member of the correct teams?" ... I'm logged in and my nick is there, so is there a team that i need to be part of ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2026 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Pending binary packages (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-notifications, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-notifications, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/unity-notifications, yakkety/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2026 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qmenumodel, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2026 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Currently building (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2026 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qmenumodel, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/unity8)
<robru> ahayzen: what's your launchpad id?
<ahayzen> robru, it is https://launchpad.net/~ahayzen
<robru> ahayzen: and you've never used bileto before?
<ahayzen> robru, no not before
<robru> ahayzen: ok I just added you to the team, please read the documentation at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bileto (you'll need to log out and log back in to gain access)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Pending binary packages
<ahayzen> robru, awesome thanks!
<robru> ahayzen: you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan-griffiths, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2034 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan-griffiths, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2034 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan-griffiths, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2034 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan-griffiths, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2034 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
<robru> alan buddy I think it's trying to tell you something
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1992 QA Signoff: Ready
<dobey> heh
<robru> I'd be more helpful but I don't see him on irc
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> meh, sbuild is difficult
<dobey> oh great, and this guy is ack on the list to flame
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan-griffiths, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2034 Successfully built
<slangasek> jibel: heh, the calendar sync strikes again, this time anpok_'s device has managed to remove one of our meetings
<anpok_> o_O/
<slangasek> (restored)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru sbalda, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2029 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
<robru> Oh god britney runs are up to 2 hours
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
<dobey> whee
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/messaging-app). Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-10-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1848 Release pocket
<robru> Woo!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2023 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1956 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/libertine, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/libertine, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2015 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2015 Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Release pocket (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). UNAPPROVED queue (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1997 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2019 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 QA Signoff: Ready
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-10-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2015 Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Release pocket (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- anpok, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2003 QA Signoff: Ready
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-09-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2939 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (artful/clutter-1.0). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/gnome-builder, artful/libdazzle)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz, artful/nux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2925 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2965 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2965 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2925 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2965 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-09-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2970 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2970 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2970 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-09-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2971 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2965 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2965 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2971 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 /: Failed to update local lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (xenial/isc-dhcp, zesty/isc-dhcp). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2933 Proposed pocket (xenial/postgresql-9.5). Ready to build (xenial/postgresql-9.6, yakkety/postgresql-9.5, yakkety/postgresql-9.6, zesty/postgresql-9.5). Updates pocket (zesty/postgresql-9.6)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2932 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2933 Ready to build (xenial/postgresql-9.6, yakkety/postgresql-9.5, yakkety/postgresql-9.6, zesty/postgresql-9.5). Updates pocket (xenial/postgresql-9.5, zesty/postgresql-9.6)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2961 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-09-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2972 Failed to build
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-09-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2973 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2973 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2973 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-10-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/lightdm). Successfully built (xenial/lightdm)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2165 /: Failed to update local lp:media-hub cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/lightdm)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2165 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/media-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/media-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2973 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2973 UNAPPROVED queue
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-09-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3444 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3444 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3444 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3444 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3444 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3444 Destination version missing from changelog
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3797 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3789 Ready to build (eoan/iptables). Successfully built (eoan/systemd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3797 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3444 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3444 Destination version missing from changelog
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-09-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3444 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3444 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3444 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3444 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3444 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3444 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3444 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3444 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3444 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-09-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3690 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3690 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3813 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3813 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3813 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3813 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3813 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3813 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3813 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3813 Error: This ticket contains packages that are queued for upload. Finalizing now will erase these packages and they will never arrive in the destination archive. You must contact #ubuntu-release to approve these uploads prior to merging
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3813 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3814 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3814 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3814 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-09-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3650 Currently building (eoan/python-tenacity). Dependency wait (eoan/python-osprofiler). Diff missing (eoan/python-oslo.service, eoan/python-oslo.upgradecheck, eoan/python-oslo.utils). Failed to build (eoan/python-oslo.vmware). Pending binary packages (eoan/python-oslo.versionedobjects, eoan/python-oslotest, eoan/python-qinlingclient, eoan/python-saharaclient, eoan/python-swiftclient, eoan/python-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3650 Dependency wait (eoan/stevedore). Diff missing (eoan/python-oslo.service, eoan/python-oslo.upgradecheck, eoan/python-oslo.utils, eoan/python-oslo.versionedobjects, eoan/python-oslotest, eoan/python-qinlingclient). Failed to build (eoan/python-osprofiler, eoan/python-tenacity). Pending binary packages (eoan/python-saharaclient, eoan/python-swiftclient, eoan/python-taskflow, eoan/python-tooz, eo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3650 Diff missing (eoan/python-oslo.service, eoan/python-oslo.upgradecheck, eoan/python-oslo.utils, eoan/python-oslo.versionedobjects, eoan/python-oslo.vmware, eoan/python-oslotest, eoan/python-qinlingclient, eoan/python-saharaclient, eoan/python-swiftclient, eoan/python-taskflow, eoan/python-tooz, eoan/python-vitrageclient). Pending binary packages (eoan/python-osprofiler, eoan/stevedore). Uploadi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3650 Diff missing (eoan/python-oslo.service, eoan/python-oslo.upgradecheck, eoan/python-oslo.utils, eoan/python-oslo.versionedobjects, eoan/python-oslo.vmware, eoan/python-oslotest, eoan/python-osprofiler, eoan/python-saharaclient, eoan/python-swiftclient, eoan/python-taskflow, eoan/python-tenacity, eoan/python-tooz, eoan/stevedore). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/python-q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3650 Dependency wait (eoan/networking-ovn). Diff missing (eoan/python-oslo.service, eoan/python-oslo.upgradecheck, eoan/python-oslo.utils, eoan/python-oslo.versionedobjects, eoan/python-oslo.vmware, eoan/python-oslotest, eoan/python-osprofiler, eoan/python-saharaclient, eoan/python-swiftclient, eoan/python-taskflow, eoan/python-tenacity, eoan/python-tooz, eoan/stevedore). Needs rebuild due to highe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3650 Diff missing (eoan/neutron-vpnaas, eoan/python-oslo.service, eoan/python-oslo.upgradecheck, eoan/python-oslo.utils, eoan/python-oslo.versionedobjects, eoan/python-oslo.vmware, eoan/python-oslotest, eoan/python-osprofiler, eoan/python-ovsdbapp, eoan/python-saharaclient, eoan/python-swiftclient, eoan/python-taskflow, eoan/python-tenacity, eoan/python-tooz, eoan/stevedore). Needs rebuild due to h
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3650 Diff missing (eoan/neutron, eoan/neutron-vpnaas, eoan/python-oslo.service, eoan/python-oslo.upgradecheck, eoan/python-oslo.utils, eoan/python-oslo.versionedobjects, eoan/python-oslo.vmware, eoan/python-oslotest, eoan/python-osprofiler, eoan/python-ovsdbapp, eoan/python-saharaclient, eoan/python-swiftclient, eoan/python-taskflow, eoan/python-tenacity, eoan/python-tooz, eoan/stevedore). Needs re
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3650 Diff missing (eoan/neutron, eoan/neutron-vpnaas, eoan/python-oslo.service, eoan/python-oslo.upgradecheck, eoan/python-oslo.utils, eoan/python-oslo.versionedobjects, eoan/python-oslo.vmware, eoan/python-oslotest, eoan/python-osprofiler, eoan/python-ovsdbapp, eoan/python-saharaclient, eoan/python-swiftclient, eoan/python-taskflow, eoan/python-tenacity, eoan/python-tooz, eoan/stevedore). Needs re
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3815 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3815 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3650 Diff missing (eoan/neutron, eoan/neutron-vpnaas, eoan/python-oslo.service, eoan/python-oslo.upgradecheck, eoan/python-oslo.utils, eoan/python-oslo.versionedobjects, eoan/python-oslo.vmware, eoan/python-oslotest, eoan/python-osprofiler, eoan/python-ovsdbapp, eoan/python-saharaclient, eoan/python-swiftclient, eoan/python-taskflow, eoan/python-tenacity, eoan/python-tooz, eoan/stevedore). Needs re
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3815 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3650 Diff missing (eoan/neutron, eoan/neutron-vpnaas, eoan/python-oslo.service, eoan/python-oslo.upgradecheck, eoan/python-oslo.utils, eoan/python-oslo.versionedobjects, eoan/python-oslo.vmware, eoan/python-oslotest, eoan/python-osprofiler, eoan/python-ovsdbapp, eoan/python-saharaclient, eoan/python-swiftclient, eoan/python-taskflow, eoan/python-tenacity, eoan/python-tooz, eoan/stevedore, eoan/swif
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3815 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3650 Diff missing (eoan/neutron, eoan/neutron-vpnaas, eoan/python-oslo.service, eoan/python-oslo.upgradecheck, eoan/python-oslo.utils, eoan/python-oslo.versionedobjects, eoan/python-oslo.vmware, eoan/python-oslotest, eoan/python-osprofiler, eoan/python-ovsdbapp, eoan/python-saharaclient, eoan/python-swiftclient, eoan/python-taskflow, eoan/python-tenacity, eoan/python-tooz, eoan/stevedore, eoan/swif
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3815 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3815 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3650 Diff missing (eoan/neutron, eoan/neutron-vpnaas, eoan/python-oslo.service, eoan/python-oslo.upgradecheck, eoan/python-oslo.utils, eoan/python-oslo.versionedobjects, eoan/python-oslo.vmware, eoan/python-oslotest, eoan/python-osprofiler, eoan/python-ovsdbapp, eoan/python-saharaclient, eoan/python-swiftclient, eoan/python-taskflow, eoan/python-tenacity, eoan/python-tooz, eoan/stevedore, eoan/swif
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3650 Diff missing (eoan/neutron, eoan/neutron-vpnaas, eoan/python-oslo.upgradecheck, eoan/python-oslo.utils, eoan/python-oslo.versionedobjects, eoan/python-oslo.vmware, eoan/python-oslotest, eoan/python-osprofiler, eoan/python-ovsdbapp, eoan/python-saharaclient, eoan/python-swiftclient, eoan/python-taskflow, eoan/python-tenacity, eoan/python-tooz, eoan/stevedore, eoan/swift). Needs rebuild due to h
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3815 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3815 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3650 Diff missing (eoan/neutron, eoan/neutron-vpnaas, eoan/python-oslo.utils, eoan/python-oslo.versionedobjects, eoan/python-oslo.vmware, eoan/python-osprofiler, eoan/python-ovsdbapp, eoan/python-saharaclient, eoan/python-swiftclient, eoan/python-taskflow, eoan/python-tenacity, eoan/python-tooz, eoan/stevedore, eoan/swift). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/networking-bagpipe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3650 Diff missing (eoan/neutron, eoan/neutron-vpnaas, eoan/python-oslo.versionedobjects, eoan/python-ovsdbapp, eoan/python-saharaclient, eoan/python-swiftclient, eoan/python-tenacity, eoan/python-tooz, eoan/stevedore, eoan/swift). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/networking-bagpipe, eoan/networking-bgpvpn, eoan/networking-odl, eoan/networking-ovn, eoan/networking-sfc, eoan/n
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3650 Diff missing (eoan/neutron, eoan/neutron-vpnaas, eoan/python-oslo.versionedobjects, eoan/python-ovsdbapp, eoan/python-saharaclient, eoan/python-swiftclient, eoan/stevedore, eoan/swift). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/networking-bagpipe, eoan/networking-bgpvpn, eoan/networking-odl, eoan/networking-ovn, eoan/networking-sfc, eoan/neutron-dynamic-routing, eoan/openstack-t
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3650 Diff missing (eoan/neutron, eoan/neutron-vpnaas, eoan/python-oslo.versionedobjects, eoan/python-ovsdbapp, eoan/stevedore, eoan/swift). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/networking-bagpipe, eoan/networking-bgpvpn, eoan/networking-odl, eoan/networking-ovn, eoan/networking-sfc, eoan/neutron-dynamic-routing, eoan/openstack-trove, eoan/panko, eoan/placement, eoan/python-mistr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3650 Diff missing (eoan/python-oslo.versionedobjects, eoan/stevedore, eoan/swift). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/networking-bagpipe, eoan/networking-bgpvpn, eoan/networking-odl, eoan/networking-ovn, eoan/networking-sfc, eoan/neutron, eoan/neutron-dynamic-routing, eoan/neutron-vpnaas, eoan/openstack-trove, eoan/panko, eoan/placement, eoan/python-mistral-lib, eoan/python-os
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3650 Diff missing (eoan/python-oslo.versionedobjects, eoan/stevedore). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/networking-bagpipe, eoan/networking-bgpvpn, eoan/networking-odl, eoan/networking-ovn, eoan/networking-sfc, eoan/neutron, eoan/neutron-dynamic-routing, eoan/neutron-vpnaas, eoan/openstack-trove, eoan/panko, eoan/placement, eoan/python-mistral-lib, eoan/python-oslo.service, 
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-09-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3650 Diff missing (eoan/python-oslo.versionedobjects, eoan/stevedore, eoan/swift). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/networking-bagpipe, eoan/networking-bgpvpn, eoan/networking-odl, eoan/networking-ovn, eoan/networking-sfc, eoan/neutron, eoan/neutron-dynamic-routing, eoan/neutron-vpnaas, eoan/openstack-trove, eoan/panko, eoan/placement, eoan/python-mistral-lib, eoan/python-os
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3650 Diff missing (eoan/python-oslo.versionedobjects, eoan/stevedore). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/networking-bagpipe, eoan/networking-bgpvpn, eoan/networking-odl, eoan/networking-ovn, eoan/networking-sfc, eoan/neutron, eoan/neutron-dynamic-routing, eoan/neutron-vpnaas, eoan/openstack-trove, eoan/panko, eoan/placement, eoan/python-mistral-lib, eoan/python-oslo.service, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3650 Diff missing (eoan/python-oslo.versionedobjects, eoan/stevedore). Failed to build (eoan/octavia). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/networking-bagpipe, eoan/networking-bgpvpn, eoan/networking-odl, eoan/networking-ovn, eoan/networking-sfc, eoan/neutron, eoan/neutron-dynamic-routing, eoan/neutron-vpnaas, eoan/openstack-trove, eoan/panko, eoan/placement, eoan/python-mistral
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3650 Diff missing (eoan/python-oslo.versionedobjects, eoan/stevedore). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/networking-bagpipe, eoan/networking-bgpvpn, eoan/networking-odl, eoan/networking-ovn, eoan/networking-sfc, eoan/neutron, eoan/neutron-dynamic-routing, eoan/neutron-vpnaas, eoan/octavia, eoan/openstack-trove, eoan/panko, eoan/placement, eoan/python-mistral-lib, eoan/python-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3650 Diff missing (eoan/python-oslo.versionedobjects). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/networking-bagpipe, eoan/networking-bgpvpn, eoan/networking-odl, eoan/networking-ovn, eoan/networking-sfc, eoan/neutron, eoan/neutron-dynamic-routing, eoan/neutron-vpnaas, eoan/octavia, eoan/openstack-trove, eoan/panko, eoan/placement, eoan/python-mistral-lib, eoan/python-oslo.service, eo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3797 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3797 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-09-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3798 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3798 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3798 Successfully built
